# General Dulwich Hamlet chat



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Here's a thread for general chat, tittle tattle, rumours, and anything vaguely Hamlet related that's probably not worthy of its own thread.

Let me start with a lovely story and something we should feel proud of. I was talking to the Ritzy workers last night and they said that some of them felt genuinely tearful when we showed up on their picket line - They were really moved by our solidarity.

I reckon we've got a few more fans there now too


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 4, 2014)

Can I start by saying one of the most important things we can do as fans committed to the club is to ensure the future generation of kids grow up recognising their local club is as important (if not more so) than the ones they see on TV

In Ireland everyone gets behind their town/county GAA football team and we need to try and build the same

Key to this is getting into the schools (now I know we already do this) but somehow we also need to get the kids wearing DHFC shirts

so for example Christmas school, scouts, brownies (and yes Woodcraft folk) bazaar prizes should include a donated shirt etc

What would help if this year some extra time was given to the design of the shirt , don't think it has truly matched the elegance of the 1930s shirt

We also need to get the Shirts from the pre season not closer to Christmas as occurred this year (no blame)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 4, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Can I start by saying one of the most important things we can do as fans committed to the club is to ensure the future generation of kids grow up recognising their local club is as important (if not more so) than the ones they see on TV
> 
> In Ireland everyone gets behind their town/county GAA football team and we need to try and build the same
> 
> ...


 
Lots of local kids ARE identifying with their local club, more so than in living memory for me. However you CANNOT escape from the fact that we live in a modern society of 'wall to wall' football on television. And that will not change...so in that sense what you are hoping for is a totally unattainable footballing utopia. what we CAN do is carry on with what we are doing, and this is being expanded in the summer with the Supporters Trust leading a presence at both the Dulwich Festival, and the Lambeth Country Show, later in the summer, at Brockwell Park.

You CANNOT compare to Ireland & the GAA! In Ireland the GAA is one of their national sports, and far outstrips the popularity of football, never mind their non-league football...but all football. To expect us to do the same is 'cloud cuckoo'!

Yes, the club, through Peter Adeniyi's Football in the Community scheme mainly, does try to get into schools, but there is a limit to this, due to the cost of it.  And talking of costs...who do you think will pay for all of these donated shirts? they cost money, and it's money the Club desperately needs to claw back, to pay for the initial cost. There is only finite money in the pot to buy shirts in advance....and the money shelled out is clawed back through sales, so that the initial cost of them can then be 'diverted' into running the Football Club on a day to day basis. If, say 20 shirts are donated, this would cost four to five hundred pounds, which simply is not there to be given away. Despite working with the community, and a more community minded fanbase than we've ever had before, the Football Club is still a business that tries to balance books...which is a struggle to do. We are not a registered charity, able to give things away!

As for 'elegance' of shirts, well this is 'subjective' really. I understand that next season we are keeping with the same design, but changing manufacturer, and to be honest, the current kit is approximately based on the late 1920's to 1960's kit anyway.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

I reckon I managed to persuade a few more folks in the pub to come down the Hamlet next season. 
I showed them some pics of the fun we have on the terraces and they declared, "we're having some of that!".


----------



## pompeydunc (May 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I reckon I managed to persuade a few more folks in the pub to come down the Hamlet next season.
> I showed them some pics of the fun we have on the terraces and they declared, "we're having some of that!".


 
Great!  I think pettyboy sankara Champion_hill and I converted more people at the beer festival and in New Cross on Friday.  I have seen randoms we have preached to turn up.  If we have a hit rate of 20%, then I think we are doing well.  Keep up the outreach!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 5, 2014)

When are the players awards this Saturday ? at Champion Hill ?


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 6, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> When are the players awards this Saturday ? at Champion Hill ?


Yes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 8, 2014)

http://onionbagblog.com/2014/04/27/crap-match-report-51/

decent review from the onionbag - apols if already posted


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 8, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> When are the players awards this Saturday ? at Champion Hill ?


 Bar opens at 6.30pm, presentations scheduled for 7.30pm; bar prices at pre-match 'happy hour' prices.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 13, 2014)

Got a season ticket today to cheer myself up.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> In Ireland everyone gets behind their town/county GAA football team and we need to try and build the same




do they bollocks.  every irish person i know supports liverpool or man u.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 13, 2014)

Czech football stadium - when the fans are lost - Modern Football


ps the music accompanying is crap so you may wish to turn-down the volume #optional


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Czech football stadium - when the fans are lost - Modern Football
> 
> 
> ps the music accompanying is crap so you may wish to turn-down the volume #optional




 I love old derelict grounds like this. I wonder if it's still standing? A few years ago I took the train from Prague to Brno. It ooked a nice city, but I only had time to fit in sport, so saw very little of it. I'd love to go back some day, and see that side of the Czech Republic, rather than the Prague side, where I've been to lots of towns watching football hockey.

On arrival in Brno I saw a local youth game, at a non-league ground:

http://hoppysnaps.blogspot.co.uk/2010/12/fc-dosta-bystric-knicky-brno-czech.html

Then I saw the top flight Brno first division side, presumably the ground linked above was their old ground:

http://hoppysnaps.blogspot.co.uk/2010/12/fc-zbrojovka-brno-czech-republic.html

And I finished off a very long day by going to the main, also top flight, Brno ice hockey team:

http://hoppysnaps.blogspot.co.uk/2010/12/hc-kometa-brno-czech-republic.html


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Czech football stadium - when the fans are lost - Modern Football
> 
> 
> ps the music accompanying is crap so you may wish to turn-down the volume #optional



 Not quite sure what this link has to do with the title of the thread, mind!


----------



## bacterium (May 14, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Got a season ticket today to cheer myself up.



me too.

The sun made me think about another away weekend at Lewes, except this time we win and I increase the number of pubs visited to 7


----------



## pompeydunc (May 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a thread for general chat, tittle tattle, rumours, and anything vaguely Hamlet related that's probably not worthy of its own thread.
> 
> Let me start with a lovely story and something we should feel proud of. I was talking to the Ritzy workers last night and they said that some of them felt genuinely tearful when we showed up on their picket line - They were really moved by our solidarity.
> 
> I reckon we've got a few more fans there now too


 
Out of interest, how many free tickets were taken up by the Ritzy workers for the last game?  Naturally some couldn't come as they were working.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 14, 2014)

shouldn't we have a thread on banners/flags for 2014-15 season

and also one for Altona ?


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> shouldn't we have a thread on banners/flags for 2014-15 season
> 
> and also one for Altona ?


 
Why don't you start a thread?

I gave my Dulwich 1893 Altona banner to Altona fans at the Kingstonian game.  It was good to visit the flag (!) on Sunday.  Please do make another one!  I have run out of spare bed sheets.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Why don't you start a thread?
> 
> I gave my Dulwich 1893 Altona banner to Altona fans at the Kingstonian game.  It was good to visit the flag (!) on Sunday.  Please do make another one!  I have run out of spare bed sheets.


 I have booked a hostel in hamburg when I'm over there at the end of the month to watch their fans tournament; and another up in Scotland, when there's the Queen's Park supporters Sixes. I'll see what I can ,ahem. 'acquire' in the bedsheets department!


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 15, 2014)

A whole thread for banners will lead us down into the dangerous quagmire of democratic decision making. I am an idiosyncratic Leninist cell of one.

My local haberdashery in lewisham sells its cheapest fabric for £2 a meter. It's around 150cm wide. A choice of pinks. And some lovely sequin trims. Though obviously Mishi's hotel liberations are even better priced.


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Though obviously Mishi's hotel liberations are even better priced.



And quite possibly already decorated with questionable fluids...


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 15, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> And quite possibly already decorated with questionable fluids...


ORDINARY BEDSHEETS ARE FOR ORDINARY FOOTBALL CLUBS


----------



## all to nah (May 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I gave my Dulwich 1893 Altona banner to Altona fans at the Kingstonian game.  It was good to visit the flag (!) on Sunday.  Please do make another one!  I have run out of spare bed sheets.



I gave the flag to the guys, who will be in Worthing this weekend - probably you can get it back, there...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> And quite possibly already decorated with questionable fluids...


 Any questionable fluids I spill in Hamburg will be in questionable, ahem, Hamburg cinemas...not in hostels! ;-)


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2014)

all to nah said:


> I gave the flag to the guys, who will be in Worthing this weekend - probably you can get it back, there...



Nah, it's yours to keep. Unless it's a burden to you!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 16, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Any questionable fluids I spill in Hamburg will be in questionable, ahem, Hamburg cinemas...not in hostels! ;-)


 

I went to Berlin a few years ago with some Ozzie mates. One of them was quite insistent that going to watch S&M porn in a seedy dive was 'what you do in Germany.' The rest of us let him get on with it and went to the pub.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I went to Berlin a few years ago with some Ozzie mates. One of them was quite insistent that going to watch S&M porn in a seedy dive was 'what you do in Germany.' The rest of us let him get on with it and went to the pub.


 Ah, but I'm a recovering alkie..so the choice is made for me! ;-) Not too sure about the 'S&M' bit mind... ;-)


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

The piece I wrote about why I'd given up on Cardiff City and starting supporting Hamlet has been posted up on Greece's biggest sports website, sport24.gr. It's picked up 1.5k Facebook likes on their site. 

So we maybe we'll get a few new Greek fans next season


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 22, 2014)

Does anybody have a good quality image of the DHFC crest? Getting some stickers made for my trip to Barcelona next week. Preferably the PSD file...


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 24, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Does anybody have a good quality image of the DHFC crest? Getting some stickers made for my trip to Barcelona next week. Preferably the PSD file...


I've been making a large version of the badge on GIMP. Not vector graphics I'm afraid, and a bit 'Commodore 64' overall but it's better image quality than anything I could find online and unless you're getting MASSIVE stickers printed it'll look alright. I can email you the xcf file if you want, or send you a png with any minor changes (i.e. a darker blue). EDIT: oooh, stop press, you can save as psd files in GIMP.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 24, 2014)

Top and cross: from the crest of the Champion de Crespigny family, old landowners in the area...De Crespigny Park; Champion Park; Champion Road; Champion Hill.
Top left: From the emblem of Surrey. Dulwich was originally in the county of Surrey, before London expanded.
Top right: From the emblem of Dulwich. As in Dulwich College Estates. The Club were founded in the Village.
Bottom left: From the emblem of Camberwell. Before the London Borough of Southwark was established in 1965, the same area was covered by three Metropolitan boroughs-Bermondsey; Southwark & Camberwell. We were in Camberwell.
Bottom right: From the emblem of Westminster. Some of our founding members went to Dulwich College & Westminster schools. Hence our club colours of the Pink of Westminster & the Blue of Dulwich. The Westminster football team, who play in the Arthurian League, are Old Westminsters FC, and are known as the 'old pinks', playing in pink, to this day. http://www.oldwestminster.org.uk/page.aspx?pid=273


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 24, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've been making a large version of the badge on GIMP. Not vector graphics I'm afraid, and a bit 'Commodore 64' overall but it's better image quality than anything I could find online and unless you're getting MASSIVE stickers printed it'll look alright. I can email you the xcf file if you want, or send you a png with any minor changes (i.e. a darker blue). EDIT: oooh, stop press, you can save as psd files in GIMP.


And you're forever telling me that you are no modern interweb guru. Impressive stuff.


----------



## EDC (May 24, 2014)

Anyone fancy a visit to Old Westminsters FC one day, flags, whippets, smoke flares, etc.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 24, 2014)

Rott Weiss Essen salutes its industrial past


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 25, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Weiss Essen salutes its industrial pastView attachment 54485


 That would be RottWeiss Essen.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 25, 2014)

We should do a huge display depicting the club's private school origins. A 40ft banner of a hot buttery crumpet scalding minor aristocrat buttock flesh.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 25, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> We should do a huge display depicting the club's private school origins. A 40ft banner of a hot buttery crumpet scalding minor aristocrat buttock flesh.


 By the very nature very few football clubs would have 'working class origins'. The game in our country evolved from the public school network, and many clubs were then formed by (very much a generalisation here) mill owners or churches to work off excess energy of the working class masses to control them, and keep their minds off of other things, and to control them.

Yes, we appear to have had some public school roots, and, yes the people that founded our club appear to have been conservatives, but that is not surprising given the period we were founded in, back in 1893. Most of our orginal players would have been ordinary local lads from Dulwich Village who attended Dulwich Hamlet School, in the village, which was a London School Board one, not a public school.

And let us not forget there are a number of our fans, including some who post on here, who are former public schoolboys...now there's an image on a Sunday morning as I have a hot buttery crumpet for breakfast! ;-)


----------



## EDC (May 25, 2014)

Mishi, I checked the names on the boardroom war memorial and quite a few, probably a dozen also feature on the memorial in Dulwich Hamlet School so yes, many of the early players did go to the school.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 25, 2014)

What league are old Westminsters in then?


----------



## all to nah (May 25, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> What league are old Westminsters in then?



I think they're playing outside the English football league system, don't they?

I found them in the Arthurian League Division One (there's a Arthurian Premier as well).

If you're going while I'm over, i'll join you!


----------



## EDC (May 25, 2014)

Trust King's College Wimbledon to buck the trend of names in that division.  Bastards.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 26, 2014)

I thought the club was formed by fleeing Communards from Paris


----------



## pettyboy (May 26, 2014)

In other news...

Kevin James was an usher at Jermaine Pennant's wedding. 

http://instagram.com/p/odN7PSgzDU/


----------



## Balbi (May 26, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I thought the club was formed by fleeing Communards from Paris


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 26, 2014)

Bronski Beat were better.


----------



## sankara (May 26, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Bronski Beat were better.


And from South London


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> And from South London


 Not just South London, but Peckham &Camberwell, I think.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 27, 2014)

No more Ian Daly........

DULWICH HAMLET manager Gavin Rose says the club can’t compete financially with their rivals'. 

The Hamlet finished in sixth-place in the Ryman Premier League table with 82 points from 46 games, missing out on a play-off place by just one point.

It was the south Londoners first season back in the top flight of Ryman League football for the first time since finishing bottom of the table in 2001.

Rose’s side must compete with the likes of Maidstone United and Margate next season and admits to having to work within the club’s budget.

“We can’t compete with our rival clubs financially and won’t put the club at risk by trying to live above its means,” said Rose.

“However, we have agreed deals with five new arrivals to which we will announce within the next fortnight.”

Rose revealed that Dublin-born striker, Ian Daly, 24, was released today.

Daly, who has been capped by the Republic of Ireland at youth level all the way up to under 21, was part of Manchester City youth set-up between 2006-2009 before making 30 appearances for St Patricks Athletic between 2011-2012.

He moved to England to sign for Conference South side Bromley in September 2012, before making the switch to Champion Hill in August 2013.

“We have released Ian Daly today, unfortunately with a few more to follow,” revealed Rose.

“I’d like to go on record in saying Ian was a pleasure to work with and was a credit to the football club.”

Daly scored 12 goals for the Pink & Blues last season and 33-goal midfield magician Erhun Oztumer appears to have played his last game for the club.

When asked the latest news on the 22-year-old star, who is a former trainee at Charlton Athletic and impressed during his time at Dulwich Hamlet, Rose replied: “He’s away on holiday, mulling over three contract offers, I believe.”


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2014)

I hadn't realised Erhun to Luton wasn't a done deal tbh. 

Bit of a shame about Ian Daly but I'm sure Gavin knows what he's doing. Some new songs needed though...


----------



## EDC (May 27, 2014)

Another song bites the dust.

Hello, I feel a Queen moment coming on.


----------



## Al Crane (May 27, 2014)

Shame about Ian Daly, not least because he spawned a great terrace song! I too thought the Oztumer deal was done but maybe not, perhaps because it was in the press a few weeks back other clubs have been sniffing round and also made offers?

I think this is going to be a big season for Gavin and the team. Hopefully he will unearth the next Carr, Oztumer...


----------



## sankara (May 27, 2014)

Nathaniel "Big Up" Pinney has signed for Kingstonian.

I'll miss Ian Daly being upside down and inside out in pink and blue but he did turn into a bit part player toward the end of the season when Gavin seemed to have lost faith in him being our forward. When Harry regained fitness, in my opinion that appeared to be it for Daly. More releases and 5 new signings apparently. It'll be an interesting few weeks.

Oh, go on then.... One last time:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2014)

I think Ottaway is definitely a better player tbf. If Ian Daly had any sort of pace at all then he'd be comparable on ability, but he really doesn't. He seems like a nice guy so I hope he does well though.

Apart from him you'd think there'd be some defenders leaving, given the defensive record last year. Okoye and maybe Gonsalves as well?


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 28, 2014)

Ahhh man...

I came out of the season these contradictory views. On the one hand I think if Stefan Payne had signed for us rather than Hornchurch we could have conceivably squeezed ahead of Wealdstone. On the other hand (more of a bright pink lobster pincer), I adored Ian Daly, such an aesthetic joy, and someone who inspired one of my weirder acts of creativity (see above). That's the dichotomy isn't it? Success or Beauty? PICK ONE! Aaaarrrrggghhhhh!! Edit: I'm actually surprised he scored as many as 13 goals.

Also, I'm not giving up the song. They can take Daly Ross but not Ian Diana too.
_
♫ Upside down... Dulwich Hamlet... ♫_


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think Ottaway is definitely a better player tbf. If Ian Daly had any sort of pace at all then he'd be comparable on ability, but he really doesn't. He seems like a nice guy so I hope he does well though.
> 
> Apart from him you'd think there'd be some defenders leaving, given the defensive record last year. Okoye and maybe Gonsalves as well?



Really? I think Lewis Gonslaves has been our best defender for the last few years and is the last defender I would want to see leave!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 28, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Really? I think Lewis Gonslaves has been our best defender for the last few years and is the last defender I would want to see leave!



Tbf I'm always at the other end getting drunk so maybe I'm not the best judge! Just speculating really - the defence wasn't great last year so any of them might be off.


----------



## G Man (May 28, 2014)

Did my disposal of the hat influence any decision? I also felt more comfortable with Diana anyway.


----------



## EDC (May 28, 2014)

G Man said:


> Did my disposal of the hat influence any decision? I also felt more comfortable with Diana anyway.



I think it's more to do with him having his song nicked after my back flick at the Wealdstone reserve match.


----------



## Joe K (May 28, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Really? I think Lewis Gonslaves has been our best defender for the last few years and is the last defender I would want to see leave!



Spot on. I'd be upset if Chewy left, he's completely unsung. A technically very accomplished player and a quiet, but influential, presence. His ability to play out is actually quite important to the style of football we play.


----------



## Joe K (May 28, 2014)

Fuck me, I'm gutted about Daly. Songs apart, I thought he never really got a chance in what would have been his best position thanks to the roll-the-years-back form of Kevin James. He had moments when you could really see his pedigree, the DDCM being only the most flamboyant of them. Look at some of the videos of this season and see how often he plays a significant role in a goal with subtle little passes and so on - Vidal's screamer at Enfield started with a little nudge from Daly, and of course there was that genius 1-2 for Erhun's chip at Hemel. He also made Kavanagh's at Wealdstone with a knock-down from a long pass. I think he had far more of an influence than is generally acknowledged, and that's before his goals.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 28, 2014)

Apparently tonight's Nigeria v Scotland game at Fulham had a piece on Nigeria's 1949 tour to v England when they played DHFC. Anyone got a copy of the programme or article?

http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1172...-from-nigeria-s-first-tour-of-england-in-1949


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 29, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Apparently tonight's Nigeria v Scotland game at Fulham had a piece on Nigeria's 1949 tour to v England when they played DHFC. Anyone got a copy of the programme or article?
> 
> http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1172...-from-nigeria-s-first-tour-of-england-in-1949


I believe it's an article from an old copy of Hamlet Historian. This one presumably: http://thehamlethistorian.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/famed-uk-tourists-of-nigeria.html


----------



## EDC (May 29, 2014)

A couple of interesting Dulwich Hamlet photos on here.

http://www.london24.com/entertainme...dulwich_which_locals_have_to_see_1_3620323#11


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

EDC said:


> A couple of interesting Dulwich Hamlet photos on here.
> 
> http://www.london24.com/entertainme...dulwich_which_locals_have_to_see_1_3620323#11



The Greyhound looked like a real fun night out.


----------



## EDC (May 29, 2014)

It's metamorphosis into the Crown and Greyhound hasn't changed it that much, believe me.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/wo...azil-consisted-31-hour-flight-four-stops.html

"
The last time England embarked on a World Cup in Brazil, they prepared with three days at Dulwich Hamlet and took a 31-hour flight with four refuelling stops, while their most famous player was sent elsewhere on a goodwill mission."

I would have thought that the lush Tuscan sun of Champion Hill would have been more than adequate preparation for Brazilian climes


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2014)

Ooh!





> *Record Numbers Take Advantage of Early Bird Offer*
> Season Ticket sales hit new high
> 
> The magnificent support last season that saw gates rise by over 30% has also led to a new record number of season ticket holders. During the early bird period more tickets have already been purchased than during the whole of last season
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ke-advantage-of-early-bird-offer-1229876.html


----------



## Balbi (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...s-announced-1230101.html#.U4uKp_GEvIk.twitter

charlton and palace at the hill!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 1, 2014)

Balbi said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...s-announced-1230101.html#.U4uKp_GEvIk.twitter
> 
> charlton and palace at the hill!


 
No confirmation of Gillingham, Southend, Walton Casuals and Greenwich yet then....?


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 1, 2014)

Balbi said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...s-announced-1230101.html#.U4uKp_GEvIk.twitter
> 
> charlton and palace at the hill!



Don't think it will be anything like their 1st teams coming down as Charlton are at Welling the same day, where they always send a decent side and Palace play a game in the US the night before we play them...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 2, 2014)

Kinda wonder what the point is in playing Charlton really. The main advantage of having big name sides come down to play us, is to draw the crowds in, but if their first team is playing just down the road on exactly the same day, then only Dulwich supporters are going to turn up to our fixture. We might get few more through the gate, but not what we'd probably get if if they were playing on a different day. It'll just be a normal friendly except against a load of 19yo professionals.

Gutted that Daly has gone. Thought he would be Erhun's natural successor in the number 10 role. He might not have had the pace of Erhun, but he certainly had the vision and passing ability. He wasn't a striker either, he was an attacking midfielder, so 12 goals from someone who was playing out of position is not that bad a return. A shame in my opinion.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> No confirmation of Gillingham, Southend, Walton Casuals and Greenwich yet then....?


 
Or Luton?


----------



## darryl (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, it's Charlton tradition to send a strong team to Welling, which is normally the first pre-season friendly. Am sure the teams that have played Dulwich in friendlies before have been youth team players - looks like that'll be the same again this year.


----------



## Joe K (Jun 2, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Kinda wonder what the point is in playing Charlton really. The main advantage of having big name sides come down to play us, is to draw the crowds in, but if their first team is playing just down the road on exactly the same day, then only Dulwich supporters are going to turn up to our fixture. We might get few more through the gate, but not what we'd probably get if if they were playing on a different day. It'll just be a normal friendly except against a load of 19yo professionals.
> 
> Gutted that Daly has gone. Thought he would be Erhun's natural successor in the number 10 role. He might not have had the pace of Erhun, but he certainly had the vision and passing ability. He wasn't a striker either, he was an attacking midfielder, so 12 goals from someone who was playing out of position is not that bad a return. A shame in my opinion.



This. Seems odd to organise to play Charlton on that day of all days. I can see the logic in us playing development-level teams in friendlies as far as building up contacts and stretching our players against young, fit, ambitious pros, but it's not exactly a proper money-spinner, is it?

Whyteleafe is the best fixture so far. A local away that odds are we wouldn't have got next season, although watch us draw them in the Trophy or League Cup now I've said that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 2, 2014)

Presumably there's a limit to how picky we can be though. Obviously you'd prefer a big team to send their first team but if the reserves on a certain day are what's available and the name might get a few through the gate then you might as well take it.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 2, 2014)

With Palace now in the Premier League I wouldn't expect their 1st team to be playing a team as low as us, I don't think you will find many PL sides sending 1st teams to Clubs at our level.

Welling would have been a good friendly to have, not played them for a while!


----------



## pettyboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Latest from Gavin was that Erhun was mulling over three offers, so I imagine we'll have to wait till it's a done deal before any friendly against Luton is arranged.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 2, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> With Palace now in the Premier League I wouldn't expect their 1st team to be playing a team as low as us, I don't think you will find many PL sides sending 1st teams to Clubs at our level.



Hm Palace did sign Kwesi Appiah directly from Margate, so traffic between the two leagues isn't uncommon (although not very regular, admittedly). Only youth teamers would really head the other way.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 2, 2014)

steeplejack said:


> Hm Palace did sign Kwesi Appiah directly from Margate, so traffic between the two leagues isn't uncommon (although not very regular, admittedly). Only youth teamers would really head the other way.



Yes and they also signed Quade Taylor and Michael Chambers from us too in the last few years, neither of which made there 1st team!

I was just saying that no PL team is likely to send a 1st team to a Club at our level for a friendly!


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 2, 2014)

sure, that's right.


----------



## EDC (Jun 2, 2014)

The sodding car wash is back.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 2, 2014)

EDC said:


> The sodding car wash is back.



Good. Hope they got their jobs back and are paid properly. They will be building a brick wall to protect us from the deadly water.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jun 3, 2014)

Tbh, Palace don't need to send their first team to us for that to be a lucrative fixture. The name alone will get people through the gate. More to the point though, they aren't playing up the road on the same bloody day and thus taking the entirety of their fan base to a different ground! And Palace always send a few fringe players down too. In fact last season they sent down a South African international, a DR Congo international, a Welsh international, a ROI international, Dwight Gayle and a former French Under-21 international. Always enjoy Palace coming to play us actually.

Charlton on the other hand made a frankly insulting offer for Danny Carr when he was still with us (wanted to sign him, without giving us a fee) and now this Welling fixture clash thing. It would almost be better for us to play an average Conference South/Conference team, because while their fanbase may not be as big as Charlton's, at least they'd be more likely to turn up, instead of all going down the road to Welling where the first team were playing.


----------



## EDC (Jun 3, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Good. Hope they got their jobs back and are paid properly. They will be building a brick wall to protect us from the deadly water.



The EDF nimbies are complaining it's a different outfit and are very slow.  I hope they suspend the works before kick off and at the end on match days, I doubt they'll close it all together on a Saturday or Tuesday night but it'll still leave a lot of surface water which isn't too clever in the winter months.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Yes and they also signed Quade Taylor and Michael Chambers from us too in the last few years, neither of which made there 1st team!
> 
> I was just saying that no PL team is likely to send a 1st team to a Club at our level for a friendly!


 They were a Premier League club last year and we pulled a crod of 1,600.


----------



## all to nah (Jun 4, 2014)

Look at the Dulwich-batch:
 (From here.)


----------



## Scutta (Jun 4, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Look at the Dulwich-batch:
> View attachment 55110 (From here.)


Good Dog!!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> The Greyhound looked like a real fun night out.
> 
> View attachment 54733


The bloke with the beard and long coat and the guy with the winged collar and pocket watch look like just the sort of chaps who would blend in rather well down the Hamlet these days.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Charlton on the other hand made a frankly insulting offer for Danny Carr when he was still with us (wanted to sign him, without giving us a fee) and now this Welling fixture clash thing. It would almost be better for us to play an average Conference South/Conference team, because while their fanbase may not be as big as Charlton's, at least they'd be more likely to turn up, instead of all going down the road to Welling where the first team were playing.


From a commercial viewpoint we'd be better off playing Bromley or Sutton, but hopefully the team Charlton send will fit Gavin's requirements for the sort of opposition he wants his team to face.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Good. Hope they got their jobs back and are paid properly. They will be building a brick wall to protect us from the deadly water.


 


EDC said:


> The EDF nimbies are complaining it's a different outfit and are very slow.  I hope they suspend the works before kick off and at the end on match days, I doubt they'll close it all together on a Saturday or Tuesday night but it'll still leave a lot of surface water which isn't too clever in the winter months.


If it's going to be in the same place that's far from ideal, and there are still going to be issues with slow moving vehicles passing right across the entrance/exit gates which personally I don't feel is really acceptable, but as long as the club makes some money from it (which clearly wasn't the case under the previous regime) fair enough.  I find the spray unpleasant, although it's more a matter of principle really.  If you're running a business that relies on pulling paying customers through the doors that's not something you want right next to the main entrance, and the whole operation obscures the view of the entrace.  (Have a look at the reconfigured main entrance and rear Pavilion wall at the Oval cricket ground to see what a difference it makes to create a striking visual impression to visitors.)  But of course football clubs have always regarded their fans as a captive audience who are unlikely to be deterred by things like that.  I don't suppose there's much chance of the car wash closing at 2pm on matchdays, as Saturday afternoon is problably their most lucrative session of the week.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

The field of dreams yesterday.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 4, 2014)

Friendlies list out: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/pre-season-fixtures-1231720.html

The Charlton game may or may not happen but it's not going ahead on the previously given date.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

I've posted up the friendlies here. 
I want to include a link where people can buy season tickets online - can anyone provide one?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I've posted up the friendlies here.
> I want to include a link where people can buy season tickets online - can anyone provide one?



http://files.pitchero.com/clubs/15111/DHFCSeasonTicketFinal2014-15.doc

*http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/payments*

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/a/admission-pricesseason-tickets-34021.html?page=2

It is possible payments link has not been updated with new prices since June 1.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 5, 2014)

With regard to the car wash and car park:

Without going into figures, there are brand new operators for the car wash, and they are paying a substantially higher rent than under McCormack,PLUS the utilities they use will be metered.
I understand that a barrier will be put in place alongside the footpath to prevent fans getting sprayed on a matchday. And I also understand that the Car Park will become 'permit to park', apart from two hours before and after kick-offs.

This may be subject to change, but I think I'm correct in this information, which I think is excellent news, in bringing much needed income into the Football Club coffers, which will all go toward the running costs of the Club and the playing budget.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 16, 2014)

Has there been a dialectic destroying cobra morph in this World Cup yet?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jun 16, 2014)

Closest was probably the 90 minute performance of the Netherlands on Friday. Woof.


----------



## TonyWalt (Jun 22, 2014)

My band Sredni Vashtar (SV for short!) are playing this Friday @ The Old Tiger's Head, 351 Lee High Rd, London SE12 8RU. £5. But Dulwich Hamlet fans get in for £4 !! Interesting indie rock.


----------



## passenger (Jun 23, 2014)

might give it a miss sorry


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.wholesaleclearance.co.uk/novelty-lot-of-england-cups.htm


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

The way those crap video trailers start playing automatically whenever I look at the Hamlet Pitchero site pisses me off. That is all.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 30, 2014)

editor said:


> The way those crap video trailers start playing automatically whenever I look at the Hamlet Pitchero site pisses me off. That is all.


 
That pitchero one is really terrible.  "It looks like a bad A-Level project" as one independent IT geek said to me.  This is not a comment on the content by any means, which I realise is done by hardworking and committed volunteers.  It looks like a change is just around the corner though - http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 2, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> It looks like a change is just around the corner though - http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/


The sacrificial goat is being prepared as we speak.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 2, 2014)

I do hope that it's not a Hadley building 'site' in 15 days, 6 hours etc. That would be the nastiest practical joke ever played on a club by landowners!

Hope the new website's an improvement although the content on the existing is good quality. That said, those infernal rolling commercial videos have freaked me out more than once when I've left the speakers on a tad too loud.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> I do hope that it's not a Hadley building 'site' in 15 days, 6 hours etc. That would be the nastiest practical joke ever played on a club by landowners!
> 
> Hope the new website's an improvement although the content on the existing is good quality. That said, those infernal rolling commercial videos have freaked me out more than once when I've left the speakers on a tad too loud.


 The Pitchero one was chosen, I believe, because it was 'pushed' as a company by the Ryman League, as they use Pitchero, and it's free. It's also very simple for someone like me, who knows nothing about computers, to post onto.
Couldn't agree more about the video pop ups being irritating, to say the least.

No idea how the new one will work, or who will contribute to it...I am hoping that the people who contribute to the Pitchero one will still have an editorial 'free reign' on it...


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jul 2, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The Pitchero one was chosen, I believe, because it was 'pushed' as a company by the Ryman League, as they use Pitchero, and it's free. It's also very simple for someone like me, who knows nothing about computers, to post onto.
> Couldn't agree more about the video pop ups being irritating, to say the least.
> 
> No idea how the new one will work, or who will contribute to it...I am hoping that the people who contribute to the Pitchero one will still have an editorial 'free reign' on it...



Who is doing the new one?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-vice-guide-to-london-2014-678?utm_source=vicetwitteruk

DHFC in vice 



> *Clapton FC*
> _The Old Spotted Dog Ground, 212 Upton Lane, Forest Gate, E7 9NP_
> Obviously everyone here loves football, but let’s face it – the Premier League is designed to be watched on telly; they should just ship the fucker to Oman already. In its absence, we’ll spend more time watching our local non-league clubs and starting anarcho-syndicalist ultra groups, like first Clapton and then Dulwich have done (much to the surprise of the players, who’d never seen an anarchist or a fan before the black bloc showed up).


----------



## Scutta (Jul 3, 2014)

Balbi said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-vice-guide-to-london-2014-678?utm_source=vicetwitteruk
> 
> DHFC in vice



Is the Black Bloc in relation to Altona!?!?  Dont know many anarcho-syndicalist ultras down at Dulwich.... 

although have noticed a few Satanic Glam Rock Luxury Automated Communist ultras.

it's not punk football, it's funk football.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2014)

Balbi said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/the-vice-guide-to-london-2014-678?utm_source=vicetwitteruk
> 
> DHFC in vice


 
Heh, looks like we are all hipsters after all.


----------



## Scutta (Jul 3, 2014)

If we say we are hipsters... does that mean we are not


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 8, 2014)

Black bloc is a tactic not a group. Fuck off Vice.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Black bloc is a tactic not a group. Fuck off Vice.



I thought it was a group that formed out of squats on the Hafenßtrase in the early 1980s. all to nah will tell us for sure.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 9, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Black bloc is a tactic not a group. Fuck off Vice.


It's my tactic for getting into Kingstonian away next season.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've just watched the highlights of Enfield away and Margate away... AND the _Neverending Story_ theme song by Limahl. I'd be lying if I claimed I'm not crying like a baby.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 9, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I thought it was a group that formed out of squats on the Hafenßtrase in the early 1980s. all to nah will tell us for sure.



Yeah apparently the use of black bloc as a tactic emerged from those protests. But it's not a group that a person is a member of...


----------



## all to nah (Jul 10, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Yeah apparently the use of black bloc as a tactic emerged from those protests. But it's not a group that a person is a member of...



That's right, black bloc is a tactic, but it was created in the early 80's and not in the late 80's - the Hafenstraße-people just used it.

One of the oldest Altona-flags is this one (photo stolen from Mishis blog):







The flag always hangs on the same place and over the years a lot of people called the section in front of it black block (the most of the supporters hanging around there wear black clothes...). So it could be, that somebody who doesn't know the tactic, call these people "part/member of the black bloc". But that's definitely not the common usage.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 11, 2014)

all to nah said:


> That's right, black bloc is a tactic, but it was created in the early 80's and not in the late 80's - the Hafenstraße-people just used it.
> 
> One of the oldest Altona-flags is this one (photo stolen from Mishis blog):
> 
> ...


Jan, I'm not sure I've had the pleasure of meeting you in person but for someone who claims to speak "mouldy English", you write it better than a lot of English people do!


----------



## sankara (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 13, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet V Bromley FC  - Anti Fascist Banner


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 13, 2014)

Scutta said:


> If we say we are hipsters... does that mean we are not



Only if "we" say it ironically.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 15, 2014)

They sure know how to have a good time in Lowestoft

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-28128941


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 15, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> They sure know how to have a good time in Lowestoft
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-28128941


https://twitter.com/YPLAC


----------



## Pink&BlueFairy (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Everybody. Alex of Alex and Seb here, Howdy!
so.... I am quite new to the forum, generally avoid talking to strangers - but I wanted to say a- this is awesome. b- where are the plans of the next games? Thursday 24th July and Sat 26th? and c- where can I make a constructive criticism about the merchandise function on the website (generally a good idea to show pictures of what you are buying- T-shirts, for example. #justsayin x


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 23, 2014)

Pink&BlueFairy said:


> Hello Everybody. Alex of Alex and Seb here, Howdy!
> so.... I am quite new to the forum, generally avoid talking to strangers - but I wanted to say a- this is awesome. b- where are the plans of the next games? Thursday 24th July and Sat 26th? and c- where can I make a constructive criticism about the merchandise function on the website (generally a good idea to show pictures of what you are buying- T-shirts, for example. #justsayin x


 Problem is...what website...there seems to be hundreds of them! ;-)


----------



## Pink&BlueFairy (Jul 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Problem is...what website...there seems to be hundreds of them! ;-)


I know right!


----------



## Pink&BlueFairy (Jul 23, 2014)

But I meant the pitchero site


----------



## damon_th (Jul 25, 2014)

Dave Bauckham's latest book appears to have some DHFC on the cover, will no doubt include some of his photos of the Championship winning day.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 25, 2014)

damon_th said:


> Dave Bauckham's latest book appears to have some DHFC on the cover, will no doubt include some of his photos of the Championship winning day.



He's a top bloke. My non-league photography hero...don't tell him that though! ;-)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2014)

hyde fc, natural friends of DHFC?


----------



## Dulwich Raider (Jul 27, 2014)

Sneak preview of tomorrow's feature on Deserter:

11 Reasons to Follow Dulwich Hamlet FC

http://deserter.co.uk/2014/07/11-reasons-to-follow-dulwich-hamlet-fc/

TDR


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 28, 2014)

Dulwich Raider said:


> Sneak preview of tomorrow's feature on Deserter:
> 
> 11 Reasons to Follow Dulwich Hamlet FC
> 
> ...



This is great. Well done.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Jul 28, 2014)

Apologies if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but does anyone know how to download the fixtures to your calendar? I managed to do it with all the pre season ones but haven't got the league ones on there for some reason, and have forgotten how I did it


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Effra Eyes said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but does anyone know how to download the fixtures to your calendar? I managed to do it with all the pre season ones but haven't got the league ones on there for some reason, and have forgotten how I did it



Try this - Ryman League Premier Division 2014-2015


----------



## Effra Eyes (Jul 28, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Try this - Ryman League Premier Division 2014-2015



Brilliant, thanks


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2014)

What I love about supporting football at this level is this: I was asked to come to a meeting yesterday evening about a club night I might be getting involved with. I told them that I was going to then Hamlet so it would be a much better idea to meet up there instead, and they thought it was a great idea. 

If I tried to do that with my last club it would have been impossible. I loves the Hamlet.


----------



## sankara (Jul 29, 2014)

The rugrat has a name:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/carshaltonafc/s/the-team-109282.html?player_id=1193015


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 29, 2014)

sankara said:


> The rugrat has a name:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/carshaltonafc/s/the-team-109282.html?player_id=1193015


 
He was player of the match in a 6-0 defeat!  Carshalton must have been REALLY bad that day.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 29, 2014)

I was NOT imagining it.

I went to Central United v Bay Olympic when out in NZ. I had my pink and blue, and swore blind I saw a Dulwich Shirt but couldn't find it again.

https://www.facebook.com/DulwichHamletFC/posts/671081616296507

It was real, there's already some DHFC out there


----------



## G Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Keeper is a Rugrat


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2014)

Has Hamlet made any connections with this lot? It would seem an obvious idea. 
Brixton’s St Matthew’s Project celebrates ten years at Brockwell Park


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 30, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> He was player of the match in a 6-0 defeat!  Carshalton must have been REALLY bad that day.


 He played against us when we won 4-0 at Carshalton and the first three goals were all empty net tap-ins after he'd been laft on his own to deal with two forwards bearing down on him with the ball!  You wouldn't actually need to do much to win a MoM award ahead of any of his back four!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2014)

It looks like I'm leaving a fucking great festival early just so I can get back in time for Kingstonian away on the 11th August. 

_What's happened to me?_


----------



## Scutta (Jul 31, 2014)

editor said:


> It looks like I'm leaving a fucking great festival early just so I can get back in time for Kingstonian away on the 11th August.
> 
> _What's happened to me?_



bastard I've got no excuse now.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 31, 2014)

London Senior Cup draw: http://www.londonfa.com/cups/2014-2...onsor-coventry-scaffolding/fixtures#1st-round

We're playing Thamesmead Town at home.

There's a chance we could play Clapton in the Quarter Finals, but they have a pretty tricky first round match against Harrow Borough.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 31, 2014)

Loving the new season shirts at Dulwich Hamlet, especially the away shirt paying respect to our friends at Altona FC (Hamburg) * well done to the person/s who came up with that


----------



## G Man (Jul 31, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> London Senior Cup draw: http://www.londonfa.com/cups/2014-2...onsor-coventry-scaffolding/fixtures#1st-round
> 
> We're playing Thamesmead Town at home.
> 
> There's a chance we could play Clapton in the Quarter Finals, but they have a pretty tricky first round match against Harrow Borough.





Fuck! Would love a walk down to Thamesmead for an away game since they got relegated. Any chance of a replay? Not that I'm betting against us!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 1, 2014)

G Man said:


> Fuck! Would love a walk down to Thamesmead for an away game since they got relegated. Any chance of a replay? Not that I'm betting against us!


 There are no replays in the London Senior Cup. Penalty shoot-out in the first game, same rules as last season...


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 1, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 58721
> 
> Loving the new season shirts at Dulwich Hamlet, especially the away shirt paying respect to our friends at Altona FC (Hamburg) * well done to the person/s who came up with that


Just for the record, the secondary sponsor (name below the collar on the back) is "Dulwich Tandoori" with the slogan "The Hamlet" below the number as per the last two kits.  The away shirt has a plain white space for the number on the back, the home shirt is striped on the back the same as on the front.  Home shorts are navy with thin pink piping down the side seam and around the hem.  Away shorts are in the same style, red with white piping.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 1, 2014)

Sexist songs at Orient 

quote from the article" The song that has been sung for years and years and years and goes, “Oh East London, is wonderful, Oh East London is wonderful, full of XXX, XXXXX and Orient, Oh East London is wonderful”. Not the worst song, but not one I can find any merit in singing in 2014 either"

note Clapton FC response East London is full of pie and mash (and of course our own Dulwich Hamlet "South London is full of bear baiting.....

So glad we at Champion Hill ditched the original - and embraced bear baiting last season - It was done with humour and lack of rancour

The main article is here

http://www.newstatesman.com/lifesty...-song-means-i-m-walking-away-my-football-club


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 1, 2014)

Gavin on the new signings: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...n-is-the-talk-of-the-local-press-1262226.html

Seems like Hamici has signed then. It looks like we have a strong squad this year - there are options in most positions.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 1, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Sexist songs at Orient
> 
> quote from the article" The song that has been sung for years and years and years and goes, “Oh East London, is wonderful, Oh East London is wonderful, full of XXX, XXXXX and Orient, Oh East London is wonderful”. Not the worst song, but not one I can find any merit in singing in 2014 either"
> 
> ...


 I've, personally, never like the 'tits, fanny and...whoever' song-simply because I've never been into tits and fanny! 

But seriously, just because it's 'laddish'; 'just having a laugh at the game'; and so on, doesn't make it the right thing to sing. But you cannot just tell people to stop singing it...without an alternative really. And that's where subtle changes like 'bear baiting' or 'pie & mash'come in...

Though how long before the animal rights or vegetarian brigade get on your case is another story...  

On the subject of the 'tits and fanny' version...without a doubt this WILL be heard of again, especially as our crowds, hopefully, continue to grow. People won't realise that it shouldn't be sung, and it's an old, catchy, traditional football song. It's down to us all to repeat it if & when it's aired with the 'bear baiting' line, to 'educate' others, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 1, 2014)

Gotta say as well, in the old-fashioned Leyton Orient (& elswehere) version I'm FAR MORE offended by 'East London is wonderful' than it being full of tits and fanny...


----------



## Scrooge (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmmm we were supposed to be announcing the new signings via our own website, but it seems the Slop got there first.  Dammit.

Anyway, I'm pleased to confirm that the 12th Man scheme is funding Laurent 'Dave' Hamici and Marlon Patterson!  As mentioned many of the new players were on trial and when Gavin worked out who he wanted to keep, the first team budget came up a little short.  So we have stepped in and will be providing the _additional_ funds to ensure we keep hold of Hamici and Patterson.

As always a big thank you to everyone that has contributed to the 12th Man scheme.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Aug 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I've, personally, never like the 'tits, fanny and...whoever' song-simply because I've never been into tits and fanny!
> 
> But seriously, just because it's 'laddish'; 'just having a laugh at the game'; and so on, doesn't make it the right thing to sing. But you cannot just tell people to stop singing it...without an alternative really. And that's where subtle changes like 'bear baiting' or 'pie & mash'come in...
> 
> ...



I thought we had replaced the t*ts, f**ny etc line with.... "Whits, Willie and Joe" years ago??


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 1, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I thought we had replaced the t*ts, f**ny etc line with.... "Whits, Willie and Joe" years ago??


 That is true, proper Old Skool song that I'd forgoteen about. But the 'tits & fanny' one was still sung...


----------



## Scutta (Aug 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That is true, proper Old Skool song that I'd forgoteen about. But the 'tits & fanny' one was still sung...


Some people did it at the palace game, a quick glare and a round of bear bating, a strong mention and disapproval of the size of his badge (wearing a palace polo, although seen at dulwich home games a few times)and beard growing capabilities soon sorted them out, everyone laughed and got back to bating bears...


----------



## 000 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't think the song is sexist. Boorish yes. Sexist no.


----------



## 000 (Aug 1, 2014)

As for bear baiting, is this as in the blood sport? Might as well suggest that south london is full of stabbings.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 1, 2014)

with respect
of course its sexist - ask any woman football fan (ask you mum maybe or your sister or wife)
and yes its boorish


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 1, 2014)

Croydon V Clapton FC
3:00 Saturday 2 Aug
Croydon Sports Arena Albert Road
South Norwwod SE25 4QL


----------



## 000 (Aug 1, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> with respect
> of course its sexist - ask any woman football fan (ask you mum maybe or your sister or wife)
> and yes its boorish





PartisanDulwich said:


> with respect
> of course its sexist - ask any woman football fan (ask you mum maybe or your sister or wife)
> and yes its boorish



Saying of course it is, is not much of a well laid  out argument. And neither is saying ask someone from a list of female relatives.

Stating that any area is full of tits or fanny is not sexist. It is not discrimatory, which is what i understand sexism to represent, discrimination against women.


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

And while I am annoyed, singing songs about Palestinian liberation as mentioned in the article, obviously does not have the power to offend anyone (sarcasm).


----------



## Scutta (Aug 2, 2014)

myself as a man i feel im completely the right person to have an opinion on this (sarcasm) if your talking about a place being great due to body parts that women have and therefore objectifying women then it is pretty sexist imo (not sarcasm) As i said im in the best place to discuss this as a man obvs (another bit of sarcasm)


----------



## Scutta (Aug 2, 2014)

000 said:


> And while I am annoyed, singing songs about Palestinian liberation as mentioned in the article, obviously does not have the power to offend anyone (sarcasm).


 if standing in solidarity with dead children offends someone then i think its them who needs to check themselves.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 2, 2014)

Getting the feeling 000 is not a Dulwich Hamlet Fan (just passing)

or he would know we have held banners supporting Jewish anti fascists 43 Group


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

Scutta said:


> myself as a man i feel im completely the right person to have an opinion on this (sarcasm) if your talking about a place being great due to body parts that women have and therefore objectifying women then it is pretty sexist imo (not sarcasm) As i said im in the best place to discuss this as a man obvs (another bit of sarcasm)



Objectifying women IS sexist. Whilst expressing a likeness for such body parts, does not necessarily objectify the women attached to them, it is very possible that it may be the intention.

Unquestionably, it is a boorish song but it is not unquestionably sexist without examining the attitude of those singing it towards women.


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

Scutta said:


> if standing in solidarity with dead children offends someone then i think its them who needs to check themselves.



Palestinian liberation songs do not necessarily equate to solidarity with dead children. However, you would maybe have a better idea of the content of these songs. Sadly, even if this were so, people on both sides of the argument have the capacity to be offended by anything on the other side.

Even sadder is that there are dead children on both sides.


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Getting the feeling 000 is not a Dulwich Hamlet Fan (just passing)
> 
> or he would know we have held banners supporting Jewish anti fascists 43 Group



I never understand if your politics has any real depth to it, I am pretty sure it is not possible to be for both Israel and Palestine, but I am sure it is possible to be against both of them.


----------



## Scutta (Aug 2, 2014)

im sure there are other forums for this. 


000 said:


> Objectifying women IS sexist. Whilst expressing a likeness for such body parts, does not necessarily objectify the women attached to them, .


in this case yes it does 


000 said:


> Unquestionably, it is a boorish song but it is not unquestionably sexist without examining the attitude of those singing it towards women.


its not just about the attitudes of who's singing them its about how the song has an affect on the people around you. whether that be offending people or perpetuating sexist attitudes.


000 said:


> Palestinian liberation songs do not necessarily equate to solidarity with dead children. However, you would maybe have a better idea of the content of these songs. Sadly, even if this were so, people on both sides of the argument have the capacity to be offended by anything on the other side.
> 
> Even sadder is that there are dead children on both sides.


I dont want to get into a debate on this whole issue but when you look at the death toll on either side wanting it to stop is not bad a thing and expressing that view from the side of the oppressed (in any conflict or situation) is not a bad thing, and if that does offend someone they have to check themselves as they should just want it to stop too.


000 said:


> I never understand if your politics has any real depth to it, I am pretty sure it is not possible to be for both Israel and Palestine, but I am sure it is possible to be against both of them.


you can be supportive of people who being oppressed no matter what religion or race they are.... thats a pretty simple concept... although a lot of people for some reason find it hard to grasp...


----------



## G Man (Aug 2, 2014)

Would 'tits, dicks and Dulwich' suffice? Therefore, it's almost a sexist equalisation compromise. Or it could mean tits and dicks as in stupid person nouns.


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

This is all true


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

Scutta said:


> im sure there are other forums for this.
> 
> in this case yes it does
> 
> ...



This is all true


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 2, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Croydon V Clapton FC
> 3:00 Saturday 2 Aug
> Croydon Sports Arena Albert Road
> South Norwwod SE25 4QL


 If I wasn't working I'd be at Whitehawk.


----------



## Scutta (Aug 2, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If I wasn't working I'd be at Whitehawk.


i am working otherwise would be at whitehawk but maybe able to leave early for this... will see


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 2, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Getting the feeling 000 is not a Dulwich Hamlet Fan (just passing)
> 
> or he would know we have held banners supporting Jewish anti fascists 43 Group


I'm  sorry, but WHY exactly would he know that? That was at one home game against Wingate & Finchley last season.
He might be a completely new fan, or wasn't at that game.
And I class myself as being reasonably 'politically knowledgable' (whatever that might mean!) yet I only found out about the 43 Group when I stumbled across the excellent book written by one of their former members a few years ago.

Surely we should be about 'educating' fans, and simply not having what might be deemed 'offensive chanting'. By saying someone might not be Hamlet fan is offensive to them...and seems like something you are throwing at them just because  they won't accept your argument.

As for songs with regard to the Palestine war...if it had a relevance to Dulwich Hamlet, or our opponents, then I would sing along. But I am a Dulwich Hamlet supporter, so-call me old fashioned if you wish-I want to sing a song in support of my team, generally.

By becoming too political, for the sake of being political, rather than being relevant, we become 'just another Clapton'...and that simply isn't going to happen.

EDITED: This is the book I mean: http://www.newsfromnowhere.org.uk/books/DisplayBookInfo.php?ISBN=0903738759


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'm  sorry, but WHY exactly would he know that? That was at one home game against Wingate & Finchley last season.
> He might be a completely new fan, or wasn't at that game.
> And I class myself as being reasonably 'politically knowledgable' (whatever that might mean!) yet I only found out about the 43 Group when I stumbled across the excellent book writeen by one of their former members a few years ago.
> 
> ...



This is all very correct too


----------



## Scutta (Aug 2, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> By becoming too political, for the sake of being political, rather than being relevant, we become 'just another Clapton'...and that simply isn't going to happen.


 well of course not cause we're much bigger than them ;-) BANTAR ~JOKES LADS WAHEY. 
#funknotpunk


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 2, 2014)

Scutta said:


> well of course not cause we're much bigger than them ;-) BANTAR ~JOKES LADS WAHEY.
> #funknotpunk


 When it comes to beards...I think we ARE much bigger! #wtfisbantar


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 2, 2014)

Scutta said:


> its not just about the attitudes of who's singing them its about how the song has an affect on the people around you. whether that be offending people or perpetuating sexist attitudes.



This is the point really isn't it. What songs like that say is that this isn't intended to be a welcoming environment for women. And it does that regardless of the intent of anyone singing it (which is likely to be 'just because we've always sung it' in most cases IMO.) 

I can understand why people kick against the objections to an extent. At big clubs there's been a move from the fairly anarchic old terraces to a really sanitised, restricted environment. It's good that they're now 'family friendly' in some ways but there's no question a lot of what made watching football great has been lost along the way. 

Singing a different version of the song isn't that happening though IMO. It's not a rule imposed from above, it's fans choosing to make women welcome. And anyway, having our own wittier version has to be an improvement on a pretty dimwitted old song.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 2, 2014)

And I also tend to find (WARNING: 'generalisation alert!) that people who mutter about not being able to sing songs like 'tits & fanny' are the same who are the first to make crude 'funny' comments, sorry 'Bantz' whenever there is a female physio or lino, in 'our' male dominated world. Yet...if I were to make a very simple observational comment like 'Ooh, that young keeper's nice....' the very same people would shout me down with 'too much information...'

The bottom line is...no songs are banned, people can sing or say what they like, but as football, like life generally, evolves...so if some fans think some ditties are no longer acceptable then they will try to replace them with funnier ones...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 2, 2014)

Whilst on this sort of subject...one of my funniest moments during the 'Great Miners Strike' of 1984/85 was a great 'clash of cultures' when there was march through Brighton to a lobby a conference (can't recall, either Labour or TUC). There were thousands of working class miners, it was sunny, and they were alongside the 'right on P.C.' brigade from your Islingtons & the like. It was a warm day, and a scantily bikini clad woman went past the miners started singing 'get your tits out for the lads'....the middle class types looked aghast, but didn't know how to challenge the tough miners they were 'supporting', but clearly not when it came to their sexist songs!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 2, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> the first to make crude 'funny' comments, sorry 'Bantz' whenever there is a female physio or lino, in 'our' male dominated world. Yet...if I were to make a very simple observational comment like 'Ooh, that young keeper's nice....' the very same people would shout me down with 'too much information...'



Mishi is of course right, it all got a little out of hand at Hemel in the FA Cup last year - when the Hemel Physio was on the receiving end, I think we all (most) agreed this had gone to far and was the one down point on what was a great day out (bar the result obviously)

But as Mishi says we need to educate and encourage and yes debate (like we are here) as attitudes develop and move on


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Mishi is of course right, it all got a little out of hand at Hemel in the FA Cup last year - when the Hemel Physio was on the receiving end, I think we all (most) agreed this had gone to far and was the one down point on what was a great day out (bar the result obviously)
> 
> But as Mishi says we need to educate and encourage and yes debate (like we are here) as attitudes develop and move on



Unsurprisingly this annoys me again, that player wasn't injured!  What was the physio treating him for? He was on the floor for ages and the physio can only have been pleasuring him.  It doesn't matter to me whether it was a male or female physio, for I assume that men also do that to men, but maybe I am wrong 

As for out of hand, the Met Police game was out of hand, so maybe you should police that one a bit better this year


----------



## 000 (Aug 2, 2014)

000 said:


> Unsurprisingly this annoys me again, that player wasn't injured!  What was the physio treating him for? He was on the floor for ages and the physio can only have been pleasuring him.  It doesn't matter to me whether it was a male or female physio, for I assume that men also do that to men, but maybe I am wrong
> 
> As for out of hand, the Met Police game was out of hand, so maybe you should police that one a bit better this year



Damn.  I better buy Scutta a drink


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2014)

I had a bash at, err, educating Cardiff City fans in the 1990s with my 70s Man cartoon: http://www.urban75.org/comics/70s-man.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 2, 2014)

Hamlet 1-0 down at Whitehawk. Slightly surprised to see the scorer - Albert Jarrett, previously of Lincoln City, and Dulwich Hamlet. From his time at Lincoln he certainly looked like he had the ability to play at a higher level, but maybe not the application.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 2, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Hamlet 1-0 down at Whitehawk. Slightly surprised to see the scorer - Albert Jarrett, previously of Lincoln City, and Dulwich Hamlet. From his time at Lincoln he certainly looked like he had the ability to play at a higher level, but maybe not the application.


Steve King, the current Shitehawk manager, was probably the Youth Team manager when Albert was at Champion Hill, I think...


----------



## EDC (Aug 3, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet do the Azteca Stadium!


----------



## sankara (Aug 3, 2014)

I got a few up in Leatherhead yesterday but was too drunk to remember to take any photos.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 3, 2014)

*England V Honk Kong at Champion Hill (1947) Sing Tao Sports Club Hong Kong China*

*Note the Tuscany Poplars*


----------



## Champion_hill (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 3, 2014)

5th August 1944 - 4:45 pm

The old Co-op Store corner of Lordship Lane & Shewbury Road
23 Killed in V1 Rocket attack

The people of East Dulwich pay the price of Fascist tyranny in Europe
Never Again



1st November 1944 - 5:13 am
24 Killed in V1 Rocket attack destroying 80 houses in Ethrow Road and Friern Road (Dulwich Library area)

Never Forget


----------



## EDC (Aug 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 5th August 1944 - 4:45 pm
> 
> The old Co-op Store corner of Lordship Lane & Shewbury Road
> 23 Killed in V1 Rocket attack
> ...



There a quite a few of these in the area now, courtesy of the Dulwich Society.  Other I can think of at present are on Alleyn´s Railings, the corner of Burbage & Turney Roads and the corner of Lytcott Crescnet & Melboune Grove.


----------



## all to nah (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm very drunk in the moment (won 6-1 today), but booked a flight for the Kingstonianmatch. Hope to meet all of you!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## all to nah (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anybody need anything from Hamburg? There'll be a little space in my handluggage, I guess. Perhaps I can organize some things on friday...


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 6, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Does anybody need anything from Hamburg? There'll be a little space in my handluggage, I guess. Perhaps I can organize some things on friday...


 
Looking forward to seeing you again next week.  I think Altona Mark had a good time last night for the 'friendly' game.  I know there are some out there who would be keen on an Altona Black Bloc scarf.  vicarofsibley pettyboy perhaps?


----------



## all to nah (Aug 6, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again next week.  I think Altona Mark had a good time last night for the 'friendly' game.



Feeling the same!
Did you know, that it was him who painted the large Dulwich-Altona-banner?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 6, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Feeling the same!
> Did you know, that it was him who painted the large Dulwich-Altona-banner?


Yes!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 6, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again next week.  I think Altona Mark had a good time last night for the 'friendly' game.  I know there are some out there who would be keen on an Altona Black Bloc scarf.  vicarofsibley pettyboy perhaps?


 Is there a local 'Kicker-style' pre-season magazine that covers Hamburg football? I know there is/was one for the Berlin area, as I have bought that before.
Also: for ice hockey...


----------



## Champion_hill (Aug 6, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Feeling the same!
> Did you know, that it was him who painted the large Dulwich-Altona-banner?



We are currently subjecting mark to his first cricket game!


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 6, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> We are currently subjecting mark to his first cricket game!



He's fairing better than the last Altona fan - DJ George. He fell asleep.


----------



## G Man (Aug 6, 2014)

I was In Eltham today so decided to make Dulwich fans presence felt at the Stephen Lawrence memorial (not stickered to the ground, it was placed there and immediately removed after the photo op), the 'bus stop' and in the Old Post Office, the pub that gave a home to his killers who have not all been brought to justice.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Aug 6, 2014)

G Man said:


> I was In Eltham today so decided to make Dulwich fans presence felt at the Stephen Lawrence memorial (not stickered to the ground, it was placed there and immediately removed after the photo op), the 'bus stop' and in the Old Post Office, the pub that gave a home to his killers who have not all been brought to justice.
> 
> May he rest in peace.



and you never came to say Hello? :-(


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2014)

"PRESSURE HARRY" RIP

  


Great respect shown by the club, players and fans today to Dulwich Hamlet fan David Harris - His ashes  were laid to rest behind the goal at Champion Hill

beautiful drawing and article on David in the Moral Victory Fanzine

"There are fans from all over the Isthmian League and beyond who cant work out what is happening behind the goal at Champion Hill at every home game, as well as our travels. I sometimes wounder if some of our own fans get it. But there's one that did... and who loved every moment of it until he died. And that man was dear old David Harris... "Pressure Harry" to his friends"		  (Inbetweener)

"Come on Dulwich, Pressure"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 20, 2014)

Do they serve pies at the DH ground? and what sort of ale?

Some one is trying to presaude me to come along - I have no interest in football at all, I simply fail to understand the what all the fuss is about, so this might swing it.


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 20, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do they serve pies at the DH ground? and what sort of ale?
> 
> Some one is trying to presaude me to come along - I have no interest in football at all, I simply fail to understand the what all the fuss is about, so this might swing it.


 
You are the perfect new fan friendofdorothy!  I think there are quite a few fans who have come initially with little or no interest in football.  I had a great chicken & mushroom pie the other day, and other varieties are available.  You might want to get it before the game though, as the queue is often big at half time.

We have gone real ale crazy in the club bar as well.  We will have three or four barrels served by gravity from the bar top on Saturday.  Likely to be two from Clarkshaws, one from the Brick Brewery and one other TBC.  When it runs out, you can bottles of Brick Brewery ale or other mainstream ones.

Are you planning on coming on Saturday?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 21, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do they serve pies at the DH ground? and what sort of ale?
> 
> Some one is trying to presaude me to come along - I have no interest in football at all, I simply fail to understand the what all the fuss is about, so this might swing it.



Do  come. It's *really* fun x


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2014)

I think I may have persuaded two of my lesbian friends to come along to the next game


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I think I may have persuaded two of my lesbian friends to come along to the next game



If that's who I think it is, this makes me very happy x


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2014)

poptyping said:


> If that's who I think it is, this makes me very happy x


It's different lesbians - but I know who you mean so we need to start working on them next!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 21, 2014)

editor said:


> It's different lesbians - but I know who you mean so we need to start working on them next!



Gosh. How many lesbians do you know?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 21, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Gosh. How many lesbians do you know?


 
KNOW ALL THE LESBIANS!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> KNOW ALL THE LESBIANS!



Are they going to come on Saturday? Fnar.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 21, 2014)

i dunno, but i am and that's what matters


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 21, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> KNOW ALL THE LESBIANS!



Not sure what to make of that. poptyping is he safe?



pompeydunc said:


> You are the perfect new fan friendofdorothy!  I think there are quite a few fans who have come initially with little or no interest in football.  I had a great chicken & mushroom pie the other day, and other varieties are available.  You might want to get it before the game though, as the queue is often big at half time.
> 
> We have gone real ale crazy in the club bar as well.  We will have three or four barrels served by gravity from the bar top on Saturday.  Likely to be two from Clarkshaws, one from the Brick Brewery and one other TBC.  When it runs out, you can bottles of Brick Brewery ale or other mainstream ones.
> 
> Are you planning on coming on Saturday?



Now thats more like it. Gravity served ale is definitely persuading me. And pies. 
and we know know other people going and editor says other lesbians (or did he mean us?) and its the birthday of two people we know.

buscador has been trying to interest me in football for years - should I finally give in and go along?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 21, 2014)

its a young persons internet thing friendofdorothy , don;t worry if you don;t get it, i didn;t at first either.


----------



## 000 (Aug 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> its a young persons internet thing friendofdorothy , don;t worry if you don;t get it, i didn;t at first either.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not sure what to make of that. poptyping is he safe?


Only when operated correctly. Wear the appropriate PPE. Secure all loose hair and clothing.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2014)

TicketGate on the East Dulwich Forum is hilarious. 

http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,661490,page=14


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> its a young persons internet thing friendofdorothy , don;t worry if you don;t get it, i didn;t at first either.





000 said:


>



Oh you youngsters and your new fangled internet thingies! and your excessive semi colons.

I've now been nagged by everyone who knows me - Ok I give in - looks like this old dyke will be seeing you at saturdays game. 
el-ahrairah and 000 if you are not careful I'll pretend to be related to you.


----------



## 000 (Aug 22, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Oh you youngsters and your new fangled internet thingies! and your excessive semi colons.
> 
> I've now been nagged by everyone who knows me - Ok I give in - looks like this old dyke will be seeing you at saturdays game.
> el-ahrairah and 000 if you are not careful I'll pretend to be related to you.



That is good.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 22, 2014)

editor said:


> TicketGate on the East Dulwich Forum is hilarious.
> 
> http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,661490,page=14



Hilarious but at the same time very very odd!!!


----------



## jonsuissy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Hilarious but at the same time very very odd!!!


 
Hilarious?
EDF has its own sense of humour as does this place.
Isn't Urban75 about tolerance?
Some people show very little here to the EDF - but surprising;y still find the time to read it!!
And now somebody (from here no doubt) has started posting on there.

Perhaps more importantly all are DH fans.

Lets all of us practise what we preach - even to those we disagree with.

Jon


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not preaching anything. Just seemed like an odd thing to be complaining about


----------



## jonsuissy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hamlet Pete said:


> I'm not preaching anything. Just seemed like an odd thing to be complaining about


 Sorry Pete, not getting at you.


----------



## EDC (Aug 22, 2014)

jonsuissy, I can't reply to your latest post on the EDF as I'm banned but I do read it as I happen to live in East Dulwich.  However you're defending someone who has a go at the people who give the vocal support at every opportunity on there.  

IMO he's an armchair fan and to make it worse supports a team who I hate 200 miles away.  He's probably a nice guy for all I know.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 22, 2014)

jonsuissy said:


> Sorry Pete, not getting at you.



Haha, no worries. Could this lead to a cross message board rumble type occasion?! 

Like you say, we are all Hamlet fans so the message should be simple, let's all keep pink & blue


----------



## jonsuissy (Aug 22, 2014)

EDC said:


> jonsuissy, I can't reply to your latest post on the EDF as I'm banned but I do read it as I happen to live in East Dulwich.  However you're defending someone who has a go at the people who give the vocal support at every opportunity on there.
> 
> IMO he's an armchair fan and to make it worse supports a team who I hate 200 miles away.  He's probably a nice guy for all I know.


 
I understand - but let it go????
Forgive me, but doesn't an armchair fan stay at home - he does come to the games. Maybe he should sit in the stand though||
Jon


----------



## EDC (Aug 22, 2014)

jonsuissy said:


> I understand - but let it go????
> Forgive me, but doesn't an armchair fan stay at home - he does come to the games. Maybe he should sit in the stand though||
> Jon



Whoops, armchair Liverpool fan!


----------



## Champion_hill (Aug 22, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not sure what to make of that. poptyping is he safe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. As long as there is room in your life for love, it will change your entire concept of the world forever.


----------



## EDC (Aug 22, 2014)

Posted by *Otta* Today, 06:52PM

_Finally, please tell EDC (whoever he is) that 

1. I am an armchair Liverpool fan these days because I can't afford to go anymore. I used to go regularly. Given a free ticket for Liverpool or a DH match I'd go to DH most times. 
2. I get to as many DH matches as my life will let me get to. 
3. I've only ever made ONE comment about ONE day at DH when the singing did my nut in a bit. That is a world away from slagging off the supporters at every given opportunity. I don't know why it did my nut in that day, I don't know if it was extra loud or if I was extra hungover or what. 
4. I'm from dulwich, I have gone to DH on/off for years including as a kid, and I love the fact they get such crowds on a regular basis. 
5. Not everything I say should be taken that seriously. If I take the p!ss out of a group like hipsters, that doesn't mean I hate them and want them all dead or anything, it just means I think they look daft. They'd probably think I look like shit. _

_Anyway, genuine effort to make peace, lets all just cheer the bloody team on._

I can't answer on the EDF as I'm banned so if you're reading.  Who am I, invisible I think if you look at the Brixton Buzz match photos.

1.  Funnily enough I was offered tickets for Chelsea for nothing tomorrow, I'm going to Dulwich too.
2.  Me too, we've been calling out for you but you've been ignoring us.
3.  You did but then also made a comment about one of our fans on the 'hipster' thread, that's pretty much where it started.
4.  I was brought up in Fulham.  I can't understand why anyone in London supports a northern team unless they've moved down here.  I don't accept my Dad supported them as an excuse.
5. We know you look like shit, Flikr is a dangerous thing!

Of course, I hope your daughter enjoys it, my kids do.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 22, 2014)

friendofdorothy I am pleased x


----------



## RichardMoon (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello EDC, Otta here.

I genuinely can't remember what I did and didn't write, and can't be bothered trawling through,  but I am not above apologising for lazy labeling of people I don't know. So if I made a comment about a specific person then I'm sorry. 

I didn't support any premiership team until I lived in Liverpool. I spent 5 years there and that is when I fell for football. Alas this means I missed their real glory days when I was a kid (I'd occasionally be at DH but can't honestly say I was that interested as a boy), but I've kept on supporting them since moving back to London years ago. 

I am not in any bloody way a racist, that shit is far more offensive to me than any comment I've made about anyone and that's the only bit I can't let go.

Searching for me on Flickr feels kinda creepy to be honest.  I don't think anything I've said or done deserved a bloody hate campaign. 

Anyway, that's my say, take it or leave it. Now my kid is old enough to enjoy going I hope to get down as much as possible and I hope to make friends there. If people can't let it go and want to take the piss out of me then I can live with thay so long as there is nothing nasty in front of my girl. But I'd much rather a fresh slate and I'll join you all for a song.


----------



## EDC (Aug 22, 2014)

RichardMoon said:


> Hello EDC, Otta here.
> 
> I genuinely can't remember what I did and didn't write, and can't be bothered trawling through,  but I am not above apologising for lazy labeling of people I don't know. So if I made a comment about a specific person then I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



The slate is clean with me as far as I'm concerned and I wouldn't dream of saying anything to someone with a child in tow, I certainly wouldn't like it to happen to me.

Let's leave it at that and get back to supporting Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## RichardMoon (Aug 22, 2014)

Cool, see you there then.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2014)

I thought the hipster thing was quite funny tbh (even if you did suggest I was a hipster for wearing glasses  ) - because one or two of the people who were offended by it are in the habit of using it all over the place at all the young people they don't like.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RichardMoon (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not sure it was me that said glasses = hipster.

But thanks for the welcome


----------



## Scutta (Aug 23, 2014)

RichardMoon said:


> I'm not sure it was me that said glasses = hipster.
> 
> But thanks for the welcome


you did have a go at my beard and singing though. We were losing that day that's when we all sing louder to support the team through thick n thin.

but no hard feelings.

make sure u do come over and say hi. And we can sing together..... At an the appropriate level. Im the bearded one obviously.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 23, 2014)

Given all the revelations about racism at the highest levels of English Football

So Proud we have a black manager and racism (or discrimination) not tolerated at our ground

Gavin Rose's Pink & Blue Army


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2014)

jonsuissy said:


> Hilarious?


It did seem a particularly bizarre argument that appeared to go on and on, so yes, I found it funny.


----------



## EDC (Aug 23, 2014)

editor said:


> It did seem a particularly bizarre argument that appeared to go on and on, so yes, I found it funny.



Even Griff sees the funny side.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 23, 2014)

So Ed how did your friends enjoy the game

good to see some out couples at Champion Hill

We don't care what team you play for, so long as you support the "Hamlet"


----------



## all to nah (Aug 24, 2014)

Good morning Dulwich,

just want to share the first pictures of my new Subbuteo-teams with you:


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 24, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Good morning Dulwich,
> 
> just want to share the first pictures of my new Subbuteo-teams with you:
> 
> View attachment 59991 View attachment 59992



That's brilliant Jan. Who won the first game?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 24, 2014)

poptyping said:


> friendofdorothy I am pleased x


It was an interesting day out - the pink and blue army are a friendly lot and the bar, beer and pies were indeed excellent. Nice crowd.  Hello to pompeydunc too - glad to meet you.


----------



## all to nah (Aug 24, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> That's brilliant Jan. Who won the first game?



There wasn't a game, yet. It's hard to find subbuteo-players in Hamburg and I'll probably inaugurate the teams with these guys, because they know how to flick and I don't know...


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 24, 2014)

all to nah said:


> There wasn't a game, yet. It's hard to find subbuteo-players in Hamburg and I'll probably inaugurate the teams with these guys, because they know how to flick and I don't know...



Can you upload match highlights after the game?!


----------



## all to nah (Aug 24, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Can you upload match highlights after the game?!



Sure, if there'll be any highlight...

Otherwise we'll have to play each other, when you'll be over next time!



Today we played SC Vier- und Marschlande away and the DHFC-AFC-Flag visited a very small village called Fünfhausen:


----------



## Yorick (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone know how much a ticket at Leatherhead is? PompeyDunc convinced me it's an easy enough journey from Streatham...


----------



## sankara (Aug 24, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Anyone know how much a ticket at Leatherhead is? PompeyDunc convinced me it's an easy enough journey from Streatham...


PompeyDunc is dead. Long live DulwichDunc!


----------



## Yorick (Aug 24, 2014)

sankara said:


> PompeyDunc is dead. Long live DulwichDunc!


I'll believe that when he stops carrying around a Portsmouth FC rucksack!


----------



## sankara (Aug 24, 2014)

Yorick said:


> I'll believe that when he stops carrying around a Portsmouth FC rucksack!


I'm sure we could paint it pink for him


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 24, 2014)

spray can #ready


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 24, 2014)

sankara said:


> PompeyDunc is dead. Long live DulwichDunc!


 
Pompey for life mate - that'll never change.  There's room for two clubs in my life...in fact wait...three, no...hold on...four....wait... let me count: Dulwich, Pompey, St Pauli, Altona, Union St Gilles, Hearts of Oak, Pollok....there's room for 7.


----------



## keith whitty (Aug 29, 2014)

Whats this about??? Uploaded a pic from Streatham Bus Station


----------



## EDC (Aug 29, 2014)

OK, own up.  Photographic evidence of a 'Moral Victory', Hamlet sticker seen in the bogs of an airport in N.Ireland.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2014)

I bumped into my friend the Ritzy union steward who was having a meeting in Kaff today. She had been on the front cover of the Observer yesterday.

Today she was wearing a Hamlet scarf 

Hopefully, they'll all be along on Saturday.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I bumped into my friend the Ritzy union steward who was having a meeting in Kaff today. She had been on the front cover of the Observer yesterday.
> 
> Today she was wearing a Hamlet scarf
> 
> Hopefully, they'll all be along on Saturday.


 I bought the Observer specifically for that article on Sunday after I spotted a bloke in front of me reading it at the Surrey v NZ 'A' game at the Oval.  The whole issue is a national disgrace:  people working hard in the sort of basic jobs that need filling in order to oil the wheels of society and not even getting paid enough to pay the bills and enjoy a modest social life in an affordable home.  It annoys me when I hear peole waffling about affordable homes for "key workers" (usually meaning NHS workers, teachers etc.) because almost everyone is a key worker when you think about it logically, including cleaners, shop assistants etc..


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 2, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I bought the Observer specifically for that article on Sunday after I spotted a bloke in front of me reading it at the Surrey v NZ 'A' game at the Oval.  The whole issue is a national disgrace:  people working hard in the sort of basic jobs that need filling in order to oil the wheels of society and not even getting paid enough to pay the bills and enjoy a modest social life in an affordable home.  It annoys me when I hear peole waffling about affordable homes for "key workers" (usually meaning NHS workers, teachers etc.) because almost everyone is a key worker when you think about it logically, including cleaners, shop assistants etc..


 
I wish I could be like Richard Watts.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 2, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I wish I could be like Richard Watts.



 If you want to be like me you'd better reference this version in future!



Amazes me how many people are unaware that song was written and originally recorded by The Kinks.  I always bloody hated the Jam.  Pretentious Home Counties poseurs, and nowhere near as good as other less acclaimed bands playing similar music like Stiff Little Fingers:


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 2, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> If you want to be like me you'd better reference this version in future!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazes me how many people are unaware that song was written and originally recorded by The Kinks.  I always bloody hated the Jam.  Pretentious Home Counties poseurs, and nowhere near as good as other less acclaimed bands playing similar music like Stiff Little Fingers:




I the same with this...


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 2, 2014)

St Pauli, a team I know nothing about but for this forum are on BT Sport right now...


----------



## EDC (Sep 2, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> If you want to be like me you'd better reference this version in future!
> 
> Amazes me how many people are unaware that song was written and originally recorded by The Kinks.  I always bloody hated the Jam.  Pretentious Home Counties poseurs, and nowhere near as good as other less acclaimed bands playing similar music like Stiff Little Fingers:



Sorry I have to disgree, SLF were a second rate Clash, I can't say I didn't like them as I did up until their second LP.  I hated the drummer though, a right big headed, pretentious cunt IMO.  I went on tour following with The Wall (check them out people please, Kiss The Mirror, Exchange, Uniforms, New Way) and Jim Reilly was having tantrums and thew his toys out the pram on more than one occasion. I was more into the anarcho stuff like Crass, Conflict, Flux, etc and my favourites Crisis, as well as the early LA stuff like Black Flag.

NB.  My feelings exactly about The Jam too.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 4, 2014)

This is not in reply to any specific comment in this thread but after having perused several threads today for the first time in a few weeks - can we please try and moan less!?


----------



## EDC (Sep 4, 2014)

'kin work today, did my head in.  Then I had to take to the old woman to the airport, pick the kids up from school, cook.  The last thing I need is a moaning git like you telling me not to moan.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 4, 2014)

EDC said:


> 'kin work today, did my head in.  Then I had to take to the old woman to the airport, pick the kids up from school, cook.  The last thing I need is a moaning git like you telling me not to moan.


You are quite the modern man EDC!


----------



## EDC (Sep 4, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> You are quite the modern man EDC!



I love Arcade Fire too.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 5, 2014)

Just curious about if anyone know when the team are going to be wearing the new kit that was advertised a while back? Noticed they're still wearing last season's strips at the moment. Are the new ones available yet?
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/2014-2015-home-away-shirts-1255311.html


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 7, 2014)

As I understand it, they are arriving in the country this week, being shipped in by the manufacturers Errea, from Italy. So hopefully in the next week or so.
The 'delay' was caused, really, by delays in confirming the shirt sponsors, as some people no longer at the Club, promised this & that, to better Winkworths, but it never materialised...


----------



## sankara (Sep 8, 2014)

I couldn't embed the start point too. I wanted the clip to start at 13:33.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 9, 2014)

Some transfer news: Nigel Neita has joined Billericay. Bit disappointed about this one, as I liked having an ex-Arsenal player of sorts at Dulwich. And we never got to sing XTC's "Making Plans for Nigel"...oh well.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 9, 2014)

Awh. 

How come Dulwich have a section on here anyway?  I mean it's quite cool (and what brought me here), but I just wondered how it came about?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 9, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Awh.
> 
> How come Dulwich have a section on here anyway?  I mean it's quite cool (and what brought me here), but I just wondered how it came about?


 
Quite a few posters here started going regularly to Dulwich, and one of them was editor who's in charge here. So we got a forum.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 9, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 9, 2014)

^ What a great save that was


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

Just SOAK IN THE LOVE from Maidstone:
http://maidstoneunitedfc.proboards.com/thread/3482/hamlet-gate


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

iamwithnail said:


> Awh.
> 
> How come Dulwich have a section on here anyway?  I mean it's quite cool (and what brought me here), but I just wondered how it came about?


There was a single thread last season that become so monstrously inflated with hundreds of new posts that a new forum was the only logical move.


----------



## G Man (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Just SOAK IN THE LOVE from Maidstone:
> http://maidstoneunitedfc.proboards.com/thread/3482/hamlet-gate





I can't deny that I like Maidstone.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2014)

I've just posted an article on B Buzz: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...pport-anti-homophobia-rainbow-laces-campaign/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2014)

editor said:


> I've just posted an article on B Buzz: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...pport-anti-homophobia-rainbow-laces-campaign/


 I think this should be worthy of a thread on its own...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 11, 2014)

Great news

Well done to all


----------



## G Man (Sep 12, 2014)

My fellow football nerd boss at work supports Plymouth Argyll and he pointed out that the only meeting between Dulwich Hamlet and Plymouth Argyll took place at Champion Hill in 1929 in the FA Cup 1st round (proper, I imagine?). we lost 3 0. No doubt we claimed the moral victory that day though!


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I think this should be worthy of a thread on its own...


Well, I've tweeted it out to 12.5k people


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 12, 2014)

G Man said:


> My fellow football nerd boss at work supports Plymouth Argyll and he pointed out that the only meeting between Dulwich Hamlet and Plymouth Argyll took place at Champion Hill in 1929 in the FA Cup 1st round (proper, I imagine?). we lost 3 0. No doubt we claimed the moral victory that day though!


 We have reached the First Round Proper of the FA Cup fourteen times. It's always been our 'jinx' competition...
We hold the unenviable record of having reached the First Round Proper more than any other club BUT NOT PROGRESSING FURTHER.
The last time was 1998, when we lost 1-0 to Conference outfit Southport, a Tony Houghton own goal. This was later shown on Terry Wogan's show "Auntie's Sporting Bloomers".
Prior to that it was 1948, when we lost to Northampton Town; after we won at Bognor Regis Town in the 4th qualifying round, when a temporary stand collapsed before the match. I have researched both of those games from old newspaper archives, for different articles, in previous copies of the 'Hamlet Historian'.
For many years, we were exempt to the final qualifying round, due to being Amateur Cup holders, so we often only had to win one game to qualify. And we then retained the exemption. I'm haven't checked this in detail, it's only 'vaguely' from memory, having looked some of this up in the past. In eight of these years we played Football League opposition...it might make a good series of small articles...
We failed to do anything, post-War, and after a few years the Football Association withdrew our exemption, due to our poor record, and such was the disgust of the old blazers that ran our Club 'back in the day'...we didn't bother to enter the FA Cup for several years in the 1950's in protest!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 12, 2014)

In 1998 Southport had its first (and only) trip to Wembley, when they lost 1–0 to Cheltenham Town in the final of the FA Trophy. 10,000 Southport fans made the trip to London to see the match.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 12, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> In 1998 Southport had its first (and only) trip to Wembley, when they lost 1–0 to Cheltenham Town in the final of the FA Trophy. 10,000 Southport fans made the trip to London to see the match.


 
I was at that game, wanted Cheltenham Town to win...


----------



## sankara (Sep 12, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Prior to that it was 1948, when we lost to Northampton Town


I'm sure that must have been an accident. The Cobblers nearly always lose to non-league opposition as Brixton Hatter will attest to.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 12, 2014)

sankara said:


> I'm sure that must have been an accident. The Cobblers nearly always lose to non-league opposition as Brixton Hatter will attest to.


Sounds like cobblers too me.

Eh, eh?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 12, 2014)

G Man said:


> My fellow football nerd boss at work supports Plymouth Argyll and he pointed out that the only meeting between Dulwich Hamlet and Plymouth Argyll took place at Champion Hill in 1929 in the FA Cup 1st round (proper, I imagine?). we lost 3 0. No doubt we claimed the moral victory that day though!


 And an attendance of what looks like 11,602 at Champion Hill.  (That would have been the ground that was replaced by the one that survived until 1991, and was roughly on the site of the proposed future one.)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 12, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> And an attendance of what looks like 11,602 at Champion Hill.  (That would have been the ground that was replaced by the one that survived until 1991, and was roughly on the site of the proposed future one.)


 I didn't even realise that ground could hold that many...if anyone's wondering where it was, as Pink Panther says, it's on the spot as the all-weather pitch...you know, that 'precious' never been built on Metropolitan Open Land...


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 12, 2014)

sankara said:


> I'm sure that must have been an accident. The Cobblers nearly always lose to non-league opposition as Brixton Hatter will attest to.


 
...and Pompey have never lost to non-league opposition in a competitive game.  Why do I get the sense that this message will come back to bite me?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm...would check the earlier years of competitions like the Hampshire Senior Cup, which would have been recognised First Team competitions back in the olden days...


----------



## EDC (Sep 12, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> ...and Pompey have never lost to non-league opposition in a competitive game.  Why do I get the sense that this message will come back to bite me?



Probably something to do with them being pretty shitty these days.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I didn't even realise that ground could hold that many...if anyone's wondering where it was, as Pink Panther says, it's on the spot as the all-weather pitch...you know, that 'precious' never been built on Metropolitan Open Land...


I hadn't even really made that connection.  I think we need to emphasise this and if possible dig out some old photographs to show what used to be on the site during the 1920's.  I'm sure there's an old aerial photograph on the really long continuous thread from last season showing the site circa 1930, with this ground clearly visible and the next one under construction immediately to the east on the site of the present ground.


----------



## twistyb (Sep 16, 2014)

At least his not playing won't be a mystery from now on.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 16, 2014)

twistyb said:


> At least his not playing won't be a mystery from now on.




That shit cray


----------



## Scrooge (Sep 16, 2014)

Farewell Dave Hamlet.

We'll always have Margate.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 16, 2014)

twistyb said:


> At least his not playing won't be a mystery from now on.




A bit disappointing - I thought he'd done reasonably well.

I'd like to think that means Ottaway will be back soon.


----------



## Yorick (Sep 16, 2014)

Really disappointed to see Hamici go, I thought he looked pretty handy, obviously annoyed defenders a lot and the goal against Margate... well.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 16, 2014)

Really disappointed to see Hamici go. He's looked like our only proper striker for much of this season and don't really understand why he wasn't starting more games.

Looking very sparse up front now.


----------



## Scrooge (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't make any plans for East Thurrock away on 27th Sept - they won in the cup tonight so our game with them will be postponed. Could mean an empty Saturday.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 17, 2014)

Love this print from recent Clapton V Londonbari


----------



## 000 (Sep 19, 2014)

I need the Sibley.  Someone put a shout out! I have a query to direct to him before tomorrow!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 19, 2014)

000 said:


> I need the Sibley.  Someone put a shout out! I have a query to direct to him before tomorrow!


You have the vicar's counsel, Michael. What is it that troubles you?


----------



## 000 (Sep 19, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> You have the vicar's counsel, Michael. What is it that troubles you?



Very kind.  Tomorrow is my concern.  I have messaged you


----------



## EDC (Sep 19, 2014)

Pray tell.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 19, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> Don't make any plans for East Thurrock away on 27th Sept - they won in the cup tonight so our game with them will be postponed. Could mean an empty Saturday.


 At least Bognor lost their replay at Lewes on Wednesday, so our home game on 11 October will go ahead.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 19, 2014)

EDC said:


> Pray tell.


Keith, as a learned and surprisingly modern man, you should know that I cannot disclose any private conversations I may have with my parish.

Even when they concern terrible, terrible sexually-transmitted diseases.


----------



## EDC (Sep 19, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Keith, as a learned and surprisingly modern man, you should know that I cannot disclose any private conversations I may have with my parish.
> 
> Even when they concern terrible, terrible sexually-transmitted diseases.


----------



## EDC (Sep 19, 2014)

Glad I didn't got to VD Athletic then.  That early episode of Boardwalk Empire where Lucky Luciano is getting the bait needle down the penis hole as a cure to gonorrhea still makes my eyes water.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 19, 2014)

A fine TV show.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 21, 2014)

EDC said:


> Glad I didn't got to VD Athletic then.  That early episode of Boardwalk Empire where Lucky Luciano is getting the bait needle down the penis hole as a cure to gonorrhea still makes my eyes water.


I've never seen the show, but he doesn't sound very "Lucky" to me!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 22, 2014)

*Prize-Winning Animation 17th Century London*
*But Warning no Bear Baiting or Dulwich*


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2014)

What the ruddy heck is happening with the tea bar situation?


----------



## GregDHFC (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> What the ruddy heck is happening with the tea bar situation?



I don't know, the food was alright on Tuesday night, but they really should put a sign up saying "no hot drinks" to save people queuing.  Or the announcer could let people know when he advertises the tea bar over the tannoy!


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 26, 2014)

GregDHFC said:


> I don't know, the food was alright on Tuesday night, but they really should put a sign up saying "no hot drinks" to save people queuing.  Or the announcer could let people know when he advertises the tea bar over the tannoy!


 As the announcer it would be nice to be told they are open and what they're selling but currently I'm not in the loop on those conversations. I have brought this matter to the owners attention but beyond that I've no control.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe we should bring along our own kettles?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2014)

And on a more serious note, has any effort been made to target the huge new student residences that have just opened up on Champion Hill?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Maybe we should bring along our own kettles?


 
What would the FA Compliance Inspector think?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What would the FA Compliance Inspector think?


Award us extra points for initiative.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 26, 2014)

editor said:


> And on a more serious note, has any effort been made to target the huge new student residences that have just opened up on Champion Hill?


Student day on October 11th vs Bognor Regis I think??


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 26, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Student day on October 11th vs Bognor Regis I think??



What does student day involve? I can promote it a bit at work.


----------



## EDC (Sep 26, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What does student day involve?



Six hours drinking, eighteen hours sleeping.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 28, 2014)

editor said:


> And on a more serious note, has any effort been made to target the huge new student residences that have just opened up on Champion Hill?



Yes. The Trust is in touch with management there. We also had a stand at unofficial freshers fair at Montague Arms today.

More to follow on 'student day' as mentioned by vicarofsibley next week.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2014)

I think we need a streaker.

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/phot...nd-ridiculous-streakers-1400073677-slideshow/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd love to but...not only am I not fit, to say the least; but also my cock is far too small for streaking!
Can I nominate someone else? ;-)


----------



## all to nah (Sep 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I think we need a streaker.
> 
> https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/phot...nd-ridiculous-streakers-1400073677-slideshow/



These two Altona-supporters had been to Champion Hill as well - but just as well dressed spectators...


----------



## all to nah (Sep 29, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Yes. The Trust is in touch with management there. We also had a stand at unofficial freshers fair at Montague Arms today.
> 
> More to follow on 'student day' as mentioned by vicarofsibley next week.



http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/student-day-on-the-way-1301370.html


----------



## all to nah (Oct 2, 2014)

A good friend from Linz, Austria, spotted this one in Prague:


----------



## EDC (Oct 6, 2014)

The latest East Dulwich Forum take on Greendale.

http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,1403629


----------



## GregDHFC (Oct 6, 2014)

It's worrying to see one of the local councillors clearly has no idea what the issue is with DHFC and the pitch, or that Hadley have plans to seriously develop it.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's his words. Feel free to drop him a line and ask for clarification.


> Such a scheme is long overdue.
> We looked at doing something with this open space in 2005 and the ward councillors were dead set against it - sports facilities for local primary schools that don't have enoguh outdoor space.
> But a new public park would still be a great idea. Even better if linked to St.Francis Park.
> 
> ...


----------



## all to nah (Oct 7, 2014)

Another one - spotted in the Adolf-Jäger-Kampfbahn:


----------



## Thaw (Oct 14, 2014)

I've only been once but it seems popular with Hamlet fans. The Fox on the Hill is having its license reviewed because of public nuisance, crime and disorder.

http://app.southwark.gov.uk/licensing/LicPremisesAppliedDetails.asp?systemkey=846327


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2014)

Thaw said:


> I've only been once but it seems popular with Hamlet fans. The Fox on the Hill is having its license reviewed because of public nuisance, crime and disorder.
> 
> http://app.southwark.gov.uk/licensing/LicPremisesAppliedDetails.asp?systemkey=846327


Maybe it goes wild on the weekends, but it always seems a fairly sedate boozer to me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Maybe it goes wild on the weekends, but it always seems a fairly sedate boozer to me.



Yep pretty chilled for a spoons.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 14, 2014)

Thaw said:


> I've only been once but it seems popular with Hamlet fans. The Fox on the Hill is having its license reviewed because of public nuisance, crime and disorder.
> 
> http://app.southwark.gov.uk/licensing/LicPremisesAppliedDetails.asp?systemkey=846327



Shit love this pub. Maybe it's us.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 14, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Maybe it's us.


 
It has been once or twice tbf.

Any pub beer garden of that size is going to generate a reasonable amount of noise. If the neighbours are the complaining type then they'll have plenty of opportunity. Although the reference to crime suggests there's a bit more to it.


----------



## Scrooge (Oct 14, 2014)

I've heard rumours that The Cherry Tree is becoming a Wetherspoons... is this their Plan B in case The Fox gets its licence revoked?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 14, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> I've heard rumours that The Cherry Tree is becoming a Wetherspoons... is this their Plan B in case The Fox gets its licence revoked?


 Those rumours have been going round a long time....

To be honest, the way some of our fans act in the Fox later in the evening, it's embarrassing at times & no wonder the people there have a low opinion of some of our support. Shame, as it's a nice cheap pub.


----------



## EDC (Oct 19, 2014)

I've been sent this by a good friend.   First I've seen about it:

'Newsflash: Vale Residents invited to join meeting with Ivanhoe Residents Monday 20th October 7.15pm Albrighton Community Centre

, off Dog Kennel Hill

See www.se22valeresidents.org.uk or fb.me/6SySz62PK for details.'


 ‘The Ivanhoe Residents Association has asked if anyone from Vale Residents would like to attend their regular meeting tomorrow *(20th October)*.

Specifically for those interested in the proposed development of Dulwich Hamlet Football Ground (specifically new flats on the current site, and a new pitch on the Greendale football ground), the Ivanhoe Residents have set up a meeting tomorrow where they are expecting councillors (South Camberwell and ED have been invited) and interested people to turn up – they’ve invited Hadley’s (the developers and owners of the Hamlet football club) to attend though not confirmed.  



More generally, they would like to have a discussion on issues of common interest.



Contact: ivanhoeresidentsassociation@yahoo.co.uk if you want to know any more about it from the Ivanhoe residents or let Gavin/Ruth know if you have any questions gawainknott@hotmail.co.uk



Regards

Gavin 

Knott and 

and Ruth 

Taylor







with Apologies for short notice and to anyone who is not a Vale Resident but who appears for another reason on the mailing list.



http://www.se22valeresidents.org.uk/dulwich-hamlet-fc-development/


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest, the way some of our fans act in the Fox later in the evening, it's embarrassing at times & no wonder the people there have a low opinion of some of our support. Shame, as it's a nice cheap pub.


I can honestly say I've never seen anything like this when I've had a drink after a game.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I can honestly say I've never seen anything like this when I've had a drink after a game.


time before last I was there, the whole back garden was full of dulwich fans, who were shouting and singing very loudly all night long. You could hear it all through the pub. Not offensive as such, but you couldn't ignore it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> time before last I was there, the whole back garden was full of dulwich fans, who were shouting and singing very loudly all night long. You could hear it all through the pub. Not offensive as such, but you couldn't ignore it.


 
I've been there once when that's happened. It wasn't particularly clever tbh (and I'll hold up my hands to being part of it) but it doesn't happen regularly - it's certainly not enough to put the pub licence under threat.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've been there once when that's happened. It wasn't particularly clever tbh (and I'll hold up my hands to being part of it) but it doesn't happen regularly - it's certainly not enough to put the pub licence under threat.


Exactly. I've no doubt that people have got rowdy but it's very much the exception, and one _very_ occasionally lively evening is hardly likely to get the pub closed down.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh I agree - I've seen all sorts of shenanigans in the front car park which would be of much greater interest to a licensing committee.


----------



## EDC (Oct 21, 2014)

EDC said:


> I've been sent this by a good friend.   First I've seen about it:
> 
> 'Newsflash: Vale Residents invited to join meeting with Ivanhoe Residents Monday 20th October 7.15pm Albrighton Community Centre
> 
> ...




Did anyone go?  I wasn't able to unfortunately.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2014)

Given how much our support was appreciated by the Ritzy workers, here's another local issue that could use our support. 






I reckon it would be great if we could get behind this struggle - they're marching every Saturday at midday to save their homes. Anyone fancy joining them? Or any flagmakers want to rustle up something? 

Background and petition link here: 


> Yesterday, campaigners fighting to save Cressingham Gardens from possible demolition took their fight to Lambeth Town Hall for the second week in a row.
> 
> The march assembled outside the estate and made its way down to the Town Hall, where protesters noisily expressed their opposition to the council’s plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2014)

Be great to maybe offer them free entry to the ground after the march too (if poss?)...


----------



## sankara (Oct 27, 2014)

I just noticed this about the Boxing Day game - it's no longer on Boxing Day. It's been moved to the 27th instead.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/christmas-trip-to-enfield-town-1317402.html


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2014)

I think we may be getting some more press shortly


----------



## Scutta (Oct 27, 2014)

editor said:


> I think we may be getting some more press shortly



for what?


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2014)

Scutta said:


> for what?


General piece about the mighty Hamlet - and the fan day - but won't say more until I know it's going to be used!


----------



## all to nah (Oct 27, 2014)

I just started to read "Taking Our Ball Back", which was a present from a friend based in Northern England, because there's at least one chapter about DHFC in it. I understood, that some of the urbaneers are acknowledged in the book and wondered, if it was a topic on here?

If I got it right the author had written about DHFC in this zine before. Does anybody know it? Is it worth a buy?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't think we ever talked about it, did we? TiDP got acknowledged and recommended, just in time for Vornstyle and I to decide that we'd run out of things to say on the subject and toy with the possibility of making a podcast about cooking instead (not actually/ not entirely a joke). The chapter about Dulwich is very good - really precise on the history of the club as a space of noncomformism and even popular dissent.


----------



## all to nah (Oct 27, 2014)

And one more picture from Altona, because I've promised to post a photo of the scarfs a long time ago. The guy in the DHFC-awayshirt is one of our club officials.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2014)

Ah Billericay away, April this year. The happiest 0-2 defeat I've ever been part of.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...als-as-dulwich-hamlet-lose-0-2-at-billericay/


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2014)

From Wealdstone's match programme today


----------



## G Man (Nov 7, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet Comfast Chapter reaches Donghua university football team in Shanghai China


----------



## Thaw (Nov 7, 2014)

According to my WSC 'Weekly Howl' there is an article in the new When Saturday Comes issue 334 - 'Dulwich Hamlet: a model club?'


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 7, 2014)

Yep, there's a thread elsewhere on it, in this Dulwich Hamlet section of the messageboards:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/dulwich-hamlet-in-when-saturday-comes-a-model-club.328905/


----------



## Thaw (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh yes. I didnt look very hard. Why are WSC only telling me now, after its already been in the shops.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 7, 2014)

Only just in the shops the last couple of dayss, so it's the current issue.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet Missionary Expedition to the Coromandel Peninsula a huge success.


----------



## passenger (Nov 13, 2014)

great thread, i often pop along to Crawley Down Gatwick not doing to well 
this year 2 wins out of 14 in our division    have Dulwich hamlet ever played them ? i use to 
watch Dulwich play at champion hill  in the mid 80`s loved my half time cup of tea, the good old days.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 14, 2014)

passenger said:


> great thread, i often pop along to Crawley Down Gatwick not doing to well
> this year 2 wins out of 14 in our division    have Dulwich hamlet ever played them ? i use to
> watch Dulwich play at champion hill  in the mid 80`s loved my half time cup of tea, the good old days.


CDG won the Sussex League in 2011 and were promoted to D1S, where Hamlet played at the time.  Their first home game was against the Hamlet on a Tuesday night and we hammered them 4-0.  I recall some of their fans saying "I hope all the teams in this league aren't as good as that".  On New Year's Eve they were the first team to take a point from Champion Hill that season in a 1-1 draw; we ultimately finished 3rd and lost the play-off final while they finished in lower mid-table.

The followng season they beat us 3-1 at home on August Bank Holiday but we beat them by the same score at Champion Hill in the penultimate mat ch of the season to set ourselves up for winning the championship by taking a point on the final day.  They finished around halfway, but last season was disastrous for them and they went down after having at least three different managers and taking several very heavy beatings.


----------



## EDC (Nov 14, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> CDG won the Sussex League in 2011 and were promoted to D1S, where Hamlet played at the time.  Their first home game was against the Hamlet on a Tuesday night and we hammered them 4-0.  I recall some of their fans saying "I hope all the teams in this league aren't as good as that".  On New Year's Eve they were the first team to take a point from Champion Hill that season in a 1-1 draw; we ultimately finished 3rd and lost the play-off final while they finished in lower mid-table.
> 
> The followng season they beat us 3-1 at home on August Bank Holiday but we beat them by the same score at Champion Hill in the penultimate mat ch of the season to set ourselves up for winning the championship by taking a point on the final day.  They finished around halfway, but last season was disastrous for them and they went down after having at least three different managers and taking several very heavy beatings.



I went to the 3-1 away defeat, tripped over the dartboard mat and burnt all the skin off both knees which took weeks to heal up.  I should have sued them.


----------



## passenger (Nov 14, 2014)

EDC said:


> I went to the 3-1 away defeat, tripped over the dartboard mat and burnt all the skin off both knees which took weeks to heal up.  I should have sued them.


not a bad little club house that, often went there for a cheap pint theres not a lot 
else going on in snobey crawley down 

CDG are hardly setting the world on fire now, 2 wins all season bar the seniors cup


----------



## all to nah (Nov 14, 2014)

Just found this.


----------



## 000 (Nov 14, 2014)

Its an exciting Friday night for me on the Ks website....

http://www.kingstonian.com/news/state-of-the-ks--mark-anders-1325068.html

*Anderson*: Yes, absolutely. I mean, everyone talks about Dulwich and the Brixton-based movement behind it. Football is almost secondary to some of it but it’s a fantastic dynamic. Anderson does the coaches for the team and I know the board of directors well. Many of those fans are more political…"

_I wonder how many of the 1000 DHFC fans are from Brixton?  I have no idea, but he almost certainly was talking about Brixton Buzz reports by Editor _

And then later on a separate note from the inqusitor...

"_Non-league clubs are a bit like dysfunctional families. Everyone’s on the same side but that doesn’t stop everyone arguing all the time…"

_


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2014)

Posters & Culture


I always thought the Charlton save The Valley campaign was excellent

(was going to post a longer piece on their campaign - but more important to get up the posters

The great thing about Dulwich is we have a lot of people with good "arty" and cultural ideas/thoughts

and I pay respect to all of you - who add to the cultural life of our club



poster designers, journalist, programme makers, flag/banner makers, pod cast production, photographers, fanzine developers , poets, scarf, badge, T shirt, sticker designers, historians, song smiths, music makers, tweeters, web designers, blog editors and posters, philosophers, sociologists and just dreamers.

All of whom have contributed in trying  to turn the sterile walls of Champion Hill into a pleasure-dome - changing our environment is critically important - we no-longer stand in field surrounded by concrete walls next to Sainsburys and a car wash, but on a Tuscan hillside, where the flags and banners of war flutter in the breeze and we are serenaded by the Rabble Choir

To quote William Morris
"Fellowship is Life, lack of fellowship is death: "

or Chuck Palahnuik
“The first step - especially for young people with energy and drive and talent, but not money - the first step to controlling your world is to control your culture. To model and demonstrate the kind of world you demand to live in. To write the books. Make the music. Shoot the films. Paint the art.”


----------



## Scutta (Nov 15, 2014)

000 said:


> Its an exciting Friday night for me on the Ks website....
> 
> http://www.kingstonian.com/news/state-of-the-ks--mark-anders-1325068.html
> 
> ...


 


BITTER I've said it before always had a massive soft spot for kingstonian cos of living there but everytime they talk about us there seems to be a sly dig... Taking away the amazing work Gavin has done at the club... Which is why the support has exploded.....
BITTER BITTER BITTER


----------



## darryl (Nov 15, 2014)

I've got a set of the posters as postcards - the Charlton Athletic museum (which opens on 28 November) has been selling them to raise funds.






The Valley Party ad campaign was created for free by the BMP ad agency, which had a Charlton fan high in its ranks. There's more about how it came about here. (BMP did a lot of work for Labour at the time, and also created the anti-GLC abolition ads in the mid-80s - so running a campaign against a Labour council was a big step.) One of the Valley Party's leading lights, Rick Everitt, recently republished his book about the campaign, Battle for The Valley.

They had a big effect on me - I was 15 at the time, lived about a mile from The Valley yet rarely went to watch Charlton because they were exiled in sodding South Norwood. I can still remember the first time I saw "LET'S SEND THE COUNCIL TO CROYDON AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE IT" on the side of a house. The whole Charlton/Valley saga left me with both a deep distrust of local politicos in Greenwich and a fascination with the murky underworld of how it all worked - both of which have stayed with me many years on...


----------



## all to nah (Dec 7, 2014)

If anybody is interested in german articles about the mighty Hamlet, here are two links for you from the last weeks. The first one is an article in the latest _ballesterer_ - a kind of the Austrian _WSC_ (in fact it is a commented translation of the _WSC_-article). The other one was published in the _93. Minute_. Some Altona 93-supporter are organized as a section of the club and the _93. Minute_ is their newsletter/paper.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2014)

000 said:


> Its an exciting Friday night for me on the Ks website....
> 
> http://www.kingstonian.com/news/state-of-the-ks--mark-anders-1325068.html
> 
> ...


Ooh! I like the sound of a "Brixton-based movement." Not sure what that means, though.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 10, 2014)

No Dulwich on Saturday. Who's up for Peckham Town instead?  2pm KO vs AFC Mottingham. 

http://kentcountyfootballleague.co.uk/forthcoming-fixtures/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 10, 2014)

Or Dulwich Village FC at home, at Rutland Walk sportsground in Catford, at 2.00pm. The same venue our Youth Team use for home games.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 10, 2014)

I won't be at either...I'm working, so am well pleased the Leiston game was postponed!


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 12, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> No Dulwich on Saturday. Who's up for Peckham Town instead?  2pm KO vs AFC Mottingham.
> 
> http://kentcountyfootballleague.co.uk/forthcoming-fixtures/


Assuming someone is capable of organising it, I've been invited to a piss-up in a brewery.


----------



## Scutta (Dec 12, 2014)

clapton have got bari who share the old spotted dog so may pop down there as could be fun... 

BUT if i cant be arsed to go north may pop a long to pecknaaam unless people fancy clapton??..


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> clapton have got bari who share the old spotted dog so may pop down there as could be fun...
> 
> BUT if i cant be arsed to go north may pop a long to pecknaaam unless people fancy clapton??..



I've decided to go to Pompey tomorrow.


----------



## Scutta (Dec 12, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I've decided to go to Pompey tomorrow.



Pompey? oh yeah Pompeydunc


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 12, 2014)

Clapton fans tweeting that pitch was suspect due to heavy rain


----------



## twistyb (Dec 13, 2014)

I stress that I have _no_ idea how legitimate this Facebook page is ...

https://www.facebook.com/albania.teamm/posts/742103882532837

... but it says that "Emiliano Hysi (Dulwich Hamlet)" has been called up to the Albania U19 squad.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 13, 2014)

It is alomst certainly true. He is Albanian, and it is the right age category.

To be honest, I can't believe anyone would publish a made-up sqaud for Albania Under 19s!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 13, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albania_national_under-19_football_team#Recent_call-ups

On the old wiki now


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## EDC (Dec 14, 2014)

?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2014)

Dunno. But 'Green Trumpton' is something to do with one of our exiled fans, Kevin Holland, who lives up in Norfolk...


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 14, 2014)

Can anyone do a better job than Google of translating the comment on the Albania page that mentions us?

Erion Kraja
Ej ky hysi qe lun per dulwich hamlet paska pagu lek per te hy ne komtare sepse kjo skyader nuk eshte as ne konferencen angleze dmth semi proffesional! Prandaj njk ec para futbolli shqiptar

Erion Kraja
Hey this hysi that LUN for dulwich hamlet somewhat Pagu money to entering the komtare because it skyader is neither English ie conference semi proffesional! Therefore CU go before the Albanian football


----------



## all to nah (Dec 15, 2014)

Literature for the long, cold evenings. Dulwich Hamlet took part in that tournament, as well. Had anybody from this board been there?


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 15, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Literature for the long, cold evenings. Dulwich Hamlet took part in that tournament, as well. Had anybody from this board been there?



Thanks for the link to the 33rd programme. I've read the book, 32 programmes which was a great read and recommended. I'm sure we can all sympathise with the author!


----------



## all to nah (Dec 15, 2014)

Al Crane said:


> Thanks for the link to the 33rd programme. I've read the book, 32 programmes which was a great read and recommended. I'm sure we can all sympathise with the author!



Yes, that is a great book, I think! It shows the great passion, that only collectors and footballfans have...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 16, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Literature for the long, cold evenings. Dulwich Hamlet took part in that tournament, as well. Had anybody from this board been there?


 Yes, I was there. We ran a coach. From my vageue-ish memory there were quite a few small fights throughout the night between various fans, under the concourses, though no Dulwich Hamlet involvement, as our fans back then were, to be honest, mouthy but cowards! ;-)
It ran for one more year, the second one with a substantially  smaller attendance. And that was it...a two year 'flash in the pan'. We didn't do much in in it...but how many Hamlet fans can say that they saw Ossie Bayram play at Wembley?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone else heard rumours of Gavin going to Welling?


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 19, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Anyone else heard rumours of Gavin going to Welling?



Francis speculating?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 19, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Francis speculating?



 To be honest...you would expect Gavin to be in the frame!

But, personally, I don't think Welling will offer him the ambition that he has. I do not think Welling will ever progress beyond where they are, a struggling to mid-table Conference National club when they are at their peak. But in reality Conference South is their natural level.

He still has a job to complete at Champion Hill, we are very much a 'work in progress', and there are exciting plans to base his Academy here, when the new ground plans come to fruition.

If they were one of the main Conference players, as in one that has strong Football League potential he might be tempted...

But having said all that...one day the time will come when we have to wake up to a post-Gavin Hamlet...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 19, 2014)

The attendances at their last few home games are well below Dulwich's. When you look at the teams in the conference I think Mishi is right to say they're not going much further (even with a manager as good as Gavin). He's made it pretty clear he wants to manage at league level (which is fair enough) but I don't think they'd be the right stepping stone - if he took over there and got relegated he might well never get the chance.

ETA: The fact that their last manager has left them to go to a team in a lower division suggests the same.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 19, 2014)

Jamie Day, their previous manager is one of the excellent group of young managers that are coming through the non-league game, Gavin included, who have great potential. they tend to 'bring their own through', and will eventually be given the chance.
Jamie is white and will be given a 'clearer run', but he has gone to Ebbsfleet not just for the money, but for the potential that money brings. They are set up and capable of challenging for a Football League place. I don't think Welling ever will.

It's worth considering though, if you quote attendances, that our may drop, if we were to progress. Success on the pitch may not be 'guaranteed' as much as it can be at our current level. And admission costs are higher. In Conference National most charge £15 to £20 to get in, or more, that's before your programme, burger, beer & so on....

These are Welling's prices, from their website, which may explain their lower looking crowds:

*Admission 2014/15 – Pay on the gate*
*Prices for Vanarama Conference League games*
*Adults - £15.00*
*Concessions (Over 60’s) £9.00*
*12-17 Year Olds inclusive £5*
*Students  On production of student card – £10.00*
*Under 12’s (when accompanied by an Adult) – FREE*

*Seating:
£1.00 extra*


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2014)

why would they have to charge more just cos of a higher league? are there costs involved?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 19, 2014)

More travelling. Higher wages for players. More stewards. Higher costs of match officials. League registration fees will be more....In short a LOT more costs.

If we were to go up we would almost certainly put our prices up. The higher the division the higher the cost of admission. That's how football generally works in this country.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 19, 2014)

I forget the exact figure but to give you an idea of the sort of figures at higher levels of the non league pyramid, one conference premier chairman suggested it would probably cost them a million pounds to run the club for a season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 19, 2014)

Al Crane said:


> I forget the exact figure but to give you an idea of the sort of figures at higher levels of the non league pyramid, one conference premier chairman suggested it would probably cost them a million pounds to run the club for a season.



I've got a few shares in Lincoln City so they send me their accounts and turnover isn't a long way from that iirc. They're still professional though so I'd think the semi-pro teams spend a bit less.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 21, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Jamie Day, their previous manager is one of the excellent group of young managers that are coming through the non-league game, Gavin included, who have great potential. they tend to 'bring their own through', and will eventually be given the chance.
> Jamie is white and will be given a 'clearer run', but he has gone to Ebbsfleet not just for the money, but for the potential that money brings. They are set up and capable of challenging for a Football League place. I don't think Welling ever will.
> 
> It's worth considering though, if you quote attendances, that our may drop, if we were to progress. Success on the pitch may not be 'guaranteed' as much as it can be at our current level. And admission costs are higher. In Conference National most charge £15 to £20 to get in, or more, that's before your programme, burger, beer & so on....
> ...


One of the main attractions for a lot of people who watch the Hamlet is that it's NOT like League football, whereas the Conference (National) desperately pretends to be as similar to the Football League as it possibly can.  To my eyes it resembles a depressing twighlight zone, with a diverse rang of clubs encompassing fallen ex-League 'giants' like Grimsby or Bristol Rovers, clubs that have had a taste of the Football League but aren't really geared up to do more than survive a few seasons of relegation at that level, such as Macclesfield or Kidderminster, and small clubs like Welling, Altrincham or Braintree who are possibly only one bad season away from disappearing back to the regional divisions for a fair while.  There are other reltively small clubs with rich benefactors proclaiming grand plans, like Eastleigh or (if they get there in the near future before Mr Moneybags loses interest) Margate; then there are teams like Woking, who seem to have found their level there without having so far emulated Macc or Kiddy.

I believe Welling approached Gavin a few years ago before they gave the role to Jamie Day and he turned them down.  For the reasons Mishi has given I was more concerned about Ebbsfleet poaching Gavin, as they seem to have genuine Football League potential due to wealthy backers and they've pulled fairly big crowds during previous times of success.  I recall going to a top of the table Isthmian League clash there against Canvey Island around twleve years ago (when Francis Duku was playing for the club then known as Gravesend & Northfleet) and the attendance was over 4,000.  There was no Conference North & South at that time and they were promoted directly into Conference National as Isthmian champions that year.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 22, 2014)

Gavin definitely won't be lured away by the Welling role this time as it's now been filled by another manager from our division, Grays Athletic's Jody Brown:

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/maidstone/sport/wings-name-new-boss-29002/


----------



## DanBrown (Dec 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've got a few shares in Lincoln City so they send me their accounts and turnover isn't a long way from that iirc. They're still professional though so I'd think the semi-pro teams spend a bit less.


As a Grimsby fan (also), we run at about a £500,000 a season loss in the Conference Premier. Tickets are £16 / £18 depending on the stand. The hardest part about dropping into the conference has been the lack of funding from the league, and lack of gate receipts from away fans. Our survival depends on how deep the Chairmans pockets are (pretty deep, but not infinite). He has grand plans to relocate to a new stadium too.
I'm pretty sure Dulwich could manage fine in the Conference South, I'd like to see that. I get the point about it being different a football experience though, and the Conference Premier is a very different place to be a fan. Full of miserable ex league clubs


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2014)

DanBrown said:


> Full of miserable ex league clubs



God yes - Lincoln fans have never been the cheeriest bunch but everyone is so pissed off all the time now, and I don't imagine Grimsby or any of the others are much better. 

It's a bit 'worst of both worlds' tbh. Pink Panther has it about right with his description up there. High prices, all seaters, no booze, without better football to show for it on the whole.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2014)

I naturally want Hamlet to win, win and win again but I never want us to get into the Conference. The miserable, fun-stripping, steward-patrolling, rule-laden experience of Kingstonian once a season is enough.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2014)

Interesting to see Margate losing 1-2 at home to Peacehaven on Saturday. Surprisingly modest crowd of 475 too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 22, 2014)

Got to say, the bar seems to be getting worse, took ages to be served, the tills running out of change..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Got to say, the bar seems to be getting worse, took ages to be served, the tills running out of change..



Yeah, it's still pretty bad isn't it, even though the crowd was a bit lower than the last couple of Saturday games. We queued for the whole of half time and still missed a chunk of the second half.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, it's still pretty bad isn't it, even though the crowd was a bit lower than the last couple of Saturday games. We queued for the whole of half time and still missed a chunk of the second half.


Having the tea bar inside the main bar is a really, really crap idea. I gave up trying.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Having the tea bar inside the main bar is a really, really crap idea. I gave up trying.



I didn't even realise they'd done that to be honest. Obviously that's not going to help.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I didn't even realise they'd done that to be honest. Obviously that's not going to help.


I started to queue in the usual place outside and then noticed that it has gone walkabout again. Took me ages to locate it in the bar, seeing as it was in the far end, concealed behind the queues of people waiting to get a drink.


----------



## EDC (Dec 22, 2014)

And anyone wanting tea or coffee hold up the queue for those wanting the real ales.  It needs sorting.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 22, 2014)

Tea,Bovril and Mars bar is a human right for a football fan

(At a reasonable price)


----------



## DanBrown (Dec 23, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> no booze


That changes everything. Didn't realise that applies at conference level.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 23, 2014)

DanBrown said:


> That changes everything. Didn't realise that applies at conference level.



There's a whole host of changes at that level which could have the potential to make the Hamlet experience less enjoyable but at the end of the day it's what you make of it that counts! As a born and bred Dovorian coming to watch Dulwich is a breath of fresh air, free from over the top stewarding, pitch side drinks and a great atmosphere win or lose.

Edit: Oh and the quality of football from dulwich over the past few years has been equal to or above that which I've seen in the conference this season and certainly conf South which has offered up some real dross at times!


----------



## Scutta (Dec 23, 2014)

DanBrown said:


> That changes everything. Didn't realise that applies at conference level.


I think at conference south level its still up to each individual club?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 23, 2014)

It does...depending on their local licencing regulations, from their respective councils, of course.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 23, 2014)

I think (and don't quote me on this) that the ground grading can also have an effect on what is and isn't allowed to happen in the ground. 

Alcohol in view of the pitch is one of regs that stinks and resulted in the new clubhouse at Dover having narrow windows 8ft high up facing the pitch rather than a similar situation to that which we have at Dulwich now.

The ground also doesn't get used for local cup finals anymore because to do so would mean it needs to have stewards present which obviously costs money (it would certainly cost Dover a lot with the number of stewards/nightclub bouncers they employ. 

All this sort of stuff is i'm sure being looked into by those more in control of the new ground design than me but if not then worth considering but I should stress that this is at a higher level than present and at an A grade ground, albeit neither of those may be too far away for Dulwich.

Happy to answer any questions on life in the leagues above but it might make for depressing reading!


----------



## darryl (Dec 23, 2014)

Aren't the minimum prices in the Conference aimed at helping ex-League clubs recover some revenue? It seems to hurt Welling quite a bit - it's £15 at Welling, £15 up the road at Charlton.

Ebbsfleet are owned by a Kuwait-based company and run by Peter Varney, who was chief exec at Charlton during their Premier League pomp, and seems to be creating a mini-Charlton there by all accounts.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 23, 2014)

darryl said:


> Aren't the minimum prices in the Conference aimed at helping ex-League clubs recover some revenue? It seems to hurt Welling quite a bit - it's £15 at Welling, £15 up the road at Charlton.
> 
> Ebbsfleet are owned by a Kuwait-based company and run by Peter Varney, who was chief exec at Charlton during their Premier League pomp, and seems to be creating a mini-Charlton there by all accounts.



I'm not aware that there's any set price clubs have to charge but £15 at conference premier level seems to be about the going rate except at ex league clubs where they have charged more; I think it was £18 at bristol rovers/torquay. 

As for the mini Charlton at Ebbsfleet, well they just chipped away at that by sacking Steve Brown but have done well to get Jamie Day in who is a good young manager and who you would expect to get them promoted now.


----------



## darryl (Dec 24, 2014)

£18 at Bristol Rovers! Ouch...


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2014)

£18 at Newport County! Oof...


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2014)

Just a general idea to boost attendances: would it be possible to print up a shedload of leaflets offering - say - half price entry for any game until the end of the season and distribute them far and wide and tie them in with an internet voucher scheme to ensure maximum coverage?

The leaflets could be targeted at (ahem!) 'normal' people to big up the fun and family friendly nature of a day at the club and maybe I could make up a special web page with all the details?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds a bit risky. How do you avoid loads of people who would have come anyway getting in cheap for the rest of the year?


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Just a general idea to boost attendances: would it be possible to print up a shedload of leaflets offering - say - half price entry for any game until the end of the season and distribute them far and wide and tie them in with an internet voucher scheme to ensure maximum coverage?
> 
> The leaflets could be targeted at (ahem!) 'normal' people to big up the fun and family friendly nature of a day at the club and maybe I could make up a special web page with all the details?



liamdhfc and Dulwich Mishi always supportive of ideas like this.  Suggest you speak to them to work out details. 

I agree with Monkeygrinder's Organ concerns though. Perhaps better to target particular games and market it thus? Supporters Trust and football committee both have ideas for rest of season. See last Trust Minute for details.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 30, 2014)

For the reason above is EXACTLY why we won't do this. As a Club I think we are more than generous with both our concessions, and 'one off' free ticket offers. If anyone knows of any local groups of people, not just the 'obvious' ones of schools, then let me know & we will offer them free tickets to a game. We don't do it to get lots of people into the ground, we do it to 'reach out to our 'non-footballing' local community. When they are here, no matter how many or few, they will spend, which ultimately is money the Club would not otherwise have had.
Our aim is to target far and wide, thinking 'outside the box' as we do...but to give people a 'falovour of Champion Hill', which I think enough of a percentage will enjoy to consider returning at our full price/concessions rate.
Reaching out the community does not mean we are a' charity' and we still need to try and gain as much income as possible to continue at the level we are.
I genuinely believe a blanket 'half price' voucher will be abused by some, and annoy some of our regular fans who will continue to pay full price every match, but who, I believe, are fully understanding of what we are trying to achieve through our 'targetted free one-off' mission.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 30, 2014)

Not that your idea was wrong, I hope I don't come across as 'too dismissive'. I welcome all ideas to target groups for 'one offs'. And welcome other ideas, either to myself & Liam, or through the Trust Board members, if you prefer to keep your ideas to yourself, and work through them.


----------



## sankara (Dec 30, 2014)

Kingsmeadow may be sold to Chelsea

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30636984

http://forum.kingstonian.net/forum.jsp?article=124778

Does this mean that they'll get some proper Isthmian League style stewards or will Chelsea hire a bunch of Russian mercenaries to take us out?


----------



## EDC (Dec 31, 2014)

Chelsea can send all their stewards out on loan.  There they can learn to tell fans sit down for 90 minutes, shut up or chuck you out.  Away fans will be OK though, they can stand for 90 minutes, sing sexist songs about rent boys and sticking flags up your arse or abuse the family section asking five years olds where they were when they were shit.  Home 'tourist' fans will be fine with selfie sticks despite them being more lethal when thrown than a bottle of coke with the top off.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sounds a bit risky. How do you avoid loads of people who would have come anyway getting in cheap for the rest of the year?


I mean they get *one* ticket at half price.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I genuinely believe a blanket 'half price' voucher will be abused by some, and annoy some of our regular fans who will continue to pay full price every match, but who, I believe, are fully understanding of what we are trying to achieve through our 'targetted free one-off' mission.


Again, the idea is that the voucher could only be used for any _one_ game. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. Obviously handing out unlimited half price tickets would be risky.

I would certainly find it easier to persuade a friend along to check out Hamlet for the first time if I could offer a half price ticket.


----------



## 000 (Dec 31, 2014)

editor said:


> Again, the idea is that the voucher could only be used for any _one_ game. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. Obviously handing out unlimited half price tickets would be risky.
> 
> I would certainly find it easier to persuade a friend along to check out Hamlet for the first time if I could offer a half price ticket.



I thought about your issue in particular Editor.

I recommend that you ask Liam or Mishi for 10 free tickets or Editor +1 to bide you over for the rest of the season.

The football committee and Trust probably have their mind full of the ideas that they already have on the slate, but Saturday March 7th against VCD is a good time for season ticket holders to get a +1 of their own for new entrants to Champion Hill.

Which was offered before and I don't know how well it was taken up. If I had any friends I would force them to pay the £10 entrance anyway.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2014)

000 said:


> Which was offered before and I don't know how well it was taken up. If I had any friends I would force them to pay the £10 entrance anyway.


Quite a lot of my friends can't really afford £10 on what would be a punt for them, but from my experience thus far, quite a few will come back once they've seen the majesty of the Hamlet. 

I'm not going to go on about it as it was just an idea, but even if 100 Hamlet regulars went for the one half price ticket, so long an equal number came along for a punt, we'd be quids in and potentially found new supporters.


----------



## EDC (Dec 31, 2014)

000 said:


> If I had any friends ....



That's really sad.


----------



## 000 (Dec 31, 2014)

editor said:


> Quite a lot of my friends can't really afford £10 on what would be a punt for them, but from my experience thus far, quite a few will come back once they've seen the majesty of the Hamlet.
> 
> I'm not going to go on about it as it was just an idea, but even if 100 Hamlet regulars went for the one half price ticket, so long an equal number came along for a punt, we'd be quids in and potentially found new supporters.



I reckon you should go on about it 

Ask Mishi or Liam for the free tickets for your friends. They are for the press :-D

Also season ticket holders could be granted plus 1s for half price for the rest of the season. Not sure how many of our 100 odd aeason ticket holders would abuse that. Not many I would think


----------



## 000 (Dec 31, 2014)

EDC said:


> That's really sad.



You are my friend EDC. When you turn up! Last time I hugged you and all you did was wriggle away to the toilets opposite. I had to content myseld with singing your song at your lookalikes.


----------



## EDC (Dec 31, 2014)

You intoxicated me with rum and coke breath.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 31, 2014)

With regard to season ticket holders...we have already offered them an offer of four free tickets for family & friends, for a home game earlier this season.

We shall do this again later in the season.

As already stated, we have the best concessions around, and if people are interested and working they should be able to afford a tenner anyway.

As for the comments from 'editor', I will chat to him on Saturday, & will arrange for him to have a batch of tickets for a Saturday game at the end of the month, in appreciation for him to distribute as he likes, to anyone who knows who hasn't been before, in lieu of the excellent work he does in generating support & publicity for The Hamlet, on the 'Brixton Buzz'.

But it is not Club policy, nor will it be to offer general half price admission, which might be picked up by some of our loyal regulars, as being 'detrimental' to them.


----------



## 000 (Jan 1, 2015)

It all happened today at Maidstone, another report of racism, further beer throwing at the Town End, and apparently a Tonbridge representative threw a punch at a Maidstone fan in response to the beer throwing at the players.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's a local hero we could perhaps celebrate in some way:  the 'Godfather of British Jazz' Stan Tracey OBE/CBE
Born in Denmark Hill!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stan_Tracey
http://www.stantracey.com/biog.htm


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 2, 2015)

Did he ever come to watch The Hamlet? If not...then why?


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 2, 2015)

Have the play-off dates been announced yet? Quick Googling revealed nothing...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 2, 2015)

"Racism and beer throwing"

Maidstone keep saying they are going to sort it out (I know some fans are keen to sort it out ....but)

but this is not the first season this has happened

and to blame larger crowds is just absolutely ridiculous (were getting bigger crowds and we get (nor expect) any different behaviour

Its totally unacceptable behaviour

As at Dulwich Hamlet its not just the club but the fans who need to stop this behaviour



Action speaks louder than words


----------



## all to nah (Jan 2, 2015)

As you know, we're coming over for a friendly on July 11th this year. One of our board members asked me to put a question here. I've discussed it with Mishi and he agreed, that this would be a good idea. Here we go:

Does anybody have an idea for a hotel, where our team, the officials and some supporters (round about 100 persons altogether) can stay for that weekend? We've got some in mind, but you're locals and have better hints, probably!?

We're all looking forward to that match!

Thanks a lot for your efforts,
jan.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 2, 2015)

Peckham Lodge springs to mind. Certainly not the most salubrious environs, but it's the only place nearby I can think of that might be able to handle such a large booking. About a 15-20 min walk from the ground and very reasonably priced.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 3, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> Peckham Lodge springs to mind. Certainly not the most salubrious environs, but it's the only place nearby I can think of that might be able to handle such a large booking. About a 15-20 min walk from the ground and very reasonably priced.



I was thinking the same. Can it really hold 100 though?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm not sure you're going to find anywhere local that will be able to accommodate that many people. 
here's a listing of places to stay around Brixton: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/finding-...ostel-bb-and-guest-house-accommodation-guide/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 3, 2015)

Was thinking also about some of the Hotels up at Crystal Palace (various quality)

I think Crystal Palace athletics have some accommodation ?

But some of the local private schools will be closed for summer hols and have accommodation ?

or could squat Dulwich police station (half jokingly)

Maybe its something Southwark Council could help facilitate


----------



## darryl (Jan 3, 2015)

You could always try university halls - Goldsmiths have a couple in New Cross (five minutes from the P13 fun bus to Champion Hill)

http://www.universityrooms.com/en/city/london/halls/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 3, 2015)

Kings have halls two mins walk from the ground


----------



## darryl (Jan 3, 2015)

In a leafy area of south-east London, indeed: http://www.travelstay.com/pages/KingsCollegeHall.htm


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions..I didn't have a scooby, which is why I suggested on here...once more Hamlet fans knowledge does us all proud!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 4, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> Have the play-off dates been announced yet? Quick Googling revealed nothing...


Last season the semi finals for our division were on the WEDNESDAY after the final league match, and the final on Mayday bank holiday Monday.  For the last three seasons or so the Division 1 North final has been on the Saturday, the D1S final on the Sunday, and the Premier Division final on the Monday of the early May bank hoiday weekend.  I'll be surprised if that changes, but if anyone can confirm please do.


----------



## all to nah (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for all your ideas! Especially the Kings College Hall sounds great!



darryl said:


> In a leafy area of south-east London, indeed: http://www.travelstay.com/pages/KingsCollegeHall.htm



I've stayed at Peckham Lodge two years ago and was very happy with my room.

I forwarded all the information to our board. They've got a meeting tonight and hopefully get in touch after that.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2015)

Fascist attack's on Clapton FC anti fascists fans

Lets stay safe - no pasaran

http://antifascistnetwork.org/2015/01/05/kick-off-at-clapton-fc/

Clapton FC fans Article

If you were paying attention, you may have heard news about a fascist attack on anti-fascist fans of Clapton FC just before Christmas. We reported elements of this on our twitter feed at the time, but here’s some further info to update you and to fill in some of the background…

Clapton FC is a small football club in a very diverse area of East London, playing in the Essex Senior League. For three seasons now they have gathered an enthusiastic and dedicated following calling themselves the ‘Clapton Ultras’. This dedicated anti-racist, anti-fascist and pro-working class group of fans has resulted in Clapton seeing some of the highest turnouts for matches in their League, drawing in people pissed off with the extortionate price and soulless atmosphere of many major-league clubs. The ‘Ultras’ have also got involved with the local community, supporting the Focus E15 mothers, anti-immigration raids campaigns and collecting donations for local foodbanks.


Somewhere along the line this development attracted the attention of the extreme right-wing internet group ‘Casuals United’, who taking great objection to there being a group of overtly anti-racist, anti-fascist football fans started encouraging their internet followers to go and attack the Clapton Ultras.

In October a small group of ‘Casuals’ supporters visited Clapton’s ground, posing for a photo and sticking up some racist stickers and scarpering before anyone noticed. Afterwards the fascists re-grouped and headed into central London where they carried out attacks on several individuals attending the Occupy event in Parliament Square.

In December this gathering campaign of intimidation finally resulted in two organised and pre-meditated attacks on Clapton fans at an away match on Saturday 20th in Southend.

This group of extreme right supporters had travelled from around the country in order to attack Clapton fans. They did not attend the match but preferred to try and ambush fans going to and from the game.


Attempting to make up for their dismal failure, the ‘Casuals’ and their racist friends have been muttering darkly about another attempt to attack Clapton fans. They have also been trying to get to Clapton fans by launching complaints to the Football Association about the Ultras and by hoping that their threats to turn up and cause trouble will land the club with a large policing bill.

All anti-fascists in London and further afield should consider attending Clapton games in the new year to show them some support (and also to have a great time and meet some lovely people!)


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 6, 2015)

Just thought I'd share the below comments on the Champion Hill experience, posted on a Palace forum by the guy that does the yummy wurst behind the goal. Last sentence is the best. 



> I've started doing hot dogs at Dulwich Hamlets home games since the Kingstonian game. I was approached by the owners of the club as a result of consultation with the supporters trust, who complained about the quality of food offering. As a local street food trader having recently been listed by the Evening Standard & Esquire in lists of top 5 hot dogs in London, the club approached me.
> I've got to say, New Years day aside (I'd only had about 3 hours sleep & was very hungover - sorry), it's great.
> The atmosphere is brilliant & you can really sense that both in & off the pitch Dulwich Hamlet are going places. I am so happy to be serving food in that enviroment, I just love being at the football in a regular basis. My 9 year old not _(sic)_ is already now a Hamlets fan as well as a palace fan


----------



## Crispy (Jan 6, 2015)

Hamlets


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 6, 2015)

all to nah said:


> As you know, we're coming over for a friendly on July 11th this year. One of our board members asked me to put a question here. I've discussed it with Mishi and he agreed, that this would be a good idea. Here we go:
> 
> Does anybody have an idea for a hotel, where our team, the officials and some supporters (round about 100 persons altogether) can stay for that weekend? We've got some in mind, but you're locals and have better hints, probably!?
> 
> ...


 
all to nah not sure if it's too late, but this could be a good option - http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/The-Lodge-at-Crystal-Palace/London/46276?HostelNumber=46276&affiliate=trivagohotels&DateStart=2015-02-24&NumNights=2&Currency=GBP&Persons=1&dynamicSearchFlag=1.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 6, 2015)

Fair enough posting...but fuck me, is is going to get a moan from me at the Leiston match next Tuesday! Fortunately, for him, I'm working this Saturday!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 6, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> Just thought I'd share the below comments on the Champion Hill experience, posted on a Palace forum by the guy that does the yummy wurst behind the goal. Last sentence is the best.


 
On the reference to the Supporters Trust, we didn't raise the quality of the food.  The concerns raised by supporters, which we in turn raised with Hadley, was more on the speed of service and the lack of food.  It's great that they have brought in another option, which hopefully has reduced the queue at the tea bar.  Has it?  [I remain concerned of reports that the tea bar doesn't serve hot drinks and directs people to the already too busy bar.]

We did make it clear that the price needs to be kept low, or at least if it has to be more that the average football price, then cheaper options must be maintained.  Happily I see that the tea bar is still a cheaper opiton.

Thankfully both options are better than the absolute bile I had the misfortune to eat at Kingstonian earlier this season:


----------



## Joe K (Jan 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> On the reference to the Supporters Trust, we didn't raise the quality of the food.  The concerns raised by supporters, which we in turn raised with Hadley, was more on the speed of service and the lack of food.  It's great that they have brought in another option, which hopefully has reduced the queue at the tea bar.  Has it?  [I remain concerned of reports that the tea bar doesn't serve hot drinks and directs people to the already too busy bar.]
> 
> We did make it clear that the price needs to be kept low, or at least if it has to be more that the average football price, then cheaper options must be maintained.  Happily I see that the tea bar is still a cheaper opiton.
> 
> Thankfully both options are better than the absolute bile I had the misfortune to eat at Kingstonian earlier this season:




Reckon £1.75 of that was for the abstract art piece _Rebus in Ketchup_, unless you did that yourself, in which case I'd like to buy some of your work.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 7, 2015)

John and Roz get married in New Zealand 

I am sure we on the Curva del Transpontine #Rabble wish them all the very best for the future


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

I've given up trying to find the ever-shifting tea bar at half time now and am reduced to dashing out to the loathsome Starbucks as it's the only way I'm going to get a coffee in a reasonably timely fashion. I think I may start bringing a flask, although I'd much rather give my money to Hamlet.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 7, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> John and Roz get married in New Zealand
> 
> I am sure we on the Curva del Transpontine #Rabble wish them all the very best for the future



 I have no idea what the 'Curva del Transpontine #Rabble is!

However, as one of the 'Rabble' from behind the goal...I wish them all the best.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I've given up trying to find the ever-shifting tea bar at half time now and am reduced to dashing out to the loathsome Starbucks as it's the only way I'm going to get a coffee in a reasonably timely fashion. I think I may start bringing a flask, although I'd much rather give my money to Hamlet.


 Ah, the football flask....now we're talking Old Skool Football! Whatever next...a transistor radio for the half-time scores?


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ah, the football flask....now we're talking Old Skool Football! Whatever next...a transistor radio for the half-time scores?


My solo attempts to revive the old school scarf threaded through the trouser belt loop miserably.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 7, 2015)

editor said:


> My solo attempts to revive the old school scarf threaded through the trouser belt loop miserably.


 
Which one is you editor ?


----------



## EDC (Jan 7, 2015)

editor said:


> My solo attempts to revive the old school scarf threaded through the trouser belt loop miserably.



The good old days.  I cant understand why Arsenal fans are being chucked out from the Northbank by taking them right around the pitch though?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> It's great that they have brought in another option, which hopefully has reduced the queue at the tea bar.  Has it?  [I remain concerned of reports that the tea bar doesn't serve hot drinks and directs people to the already too busy bar.]


I don't use the teabar myself (it always intrigues me that so many people do at football, as I doubt they normally eat between 3pm and 5pm!) but at the Leatherhead game the teabar queue was almost reaching the turnstiles at half time, meaning I couldn't get to the 12th man table.  Having a teabar that doesn't serve hot drinks in the middle of winter is absurd.  Why exactly is it not possible to do this?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2015)

I do have the odd alcoholic drink at a Hamlet game (more frequently in the bar after)

But I am aware many don't drink for a variety of reasons, and really think its important to respect that

Surely its a right of all football fans to have a cup of tea at half time (it a ritual for many and warms you up when cold)

please can we resolve this


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 8, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I do have the odd alcoholic drink at a Hamlet game (more frequently in the bar after)
> 
> But I am aware many don't drink for a variety of reasons, and really think its important to respect that
> 
> ...


 
Spoke to Stephan last night.  He (now) gets that the tea bar is for simple hot drinks and is sacred at football.  I hope we don't see any further messing with that.  Do report back after Saturday.  I understand if you want a posher coffee, then that will still be available at the bar upstairs.  He also has plans for developing a further food point, and is still working on a variation of the license to serve beer outside (e.g. cans from the tea bar).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Spoke to Stephan last night.  He (now) gets that the tea bar is for simple hot drinks and is sacred at football.  I hope we don't see any further messing with that.  Do report back after Saturday.  I understand if you want a posher coffee, then that will still be available at the bar upstairs.  He also has plans for developing a further food point, and is still working on a variation of the license to serve beer outside (e.g. cans from the tea bar).




That sounds all very positive - thanks for progressing


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 8, 2015)

This has been ongoing since August though...it's a bloody embarrassment!


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2015)

This is great: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/come-out-to-football-1357535.html

I'll promote it on Brixton Buzz tomorrow.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2015)

editor said:


> This is great: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/come-out-to-football-1357535.html
> 
> I'll promote it on Brixton Buzz tomorrow.




Couldn't we get the Brixton LGBT involved in organising events around this


also use some of the iconography from the Film Pride

should be a celebration of Gay history

Oscar Wild, Harvey Moon, Clause 28, Aids, Tom Robinson band, Justin Fashanu, Pride, legislation,

also should up date wiki "Homosexuality in English Football"


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, I know Tom Robinson pretty well - he's played my club a few times and I've been on his radio show.

Ohm and where is that Brixton gays photo from?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Well, I know Tom Robinson pretty well - he's played my club a few times and I've been on his radio show.
> 
> Ohm and where is that Brixton gays photo from?




Brixton Gays welcome anti fascists from I think gay socialist journal circa 1986, scanned pic dated 1978

I provided lots of miners stickers/pics for the film Pride


----------



## 000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Some nice young man had "Up Against the Wall" played before the cup match against Leatherscum.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2015)

This is such a great story of Brixton's radical past: 
*The Brixton Fairies and the South London Gay Community Centre, Brixton 1974-6*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2015)

editor said:


> This is such a great story of Brixton's radical past:
> *The Brixton Fairies and the South London Gay Community Centre, Brixton 1974-6*




that banner

In 1978 a massive Anti-Nazi League march came along Railton Road for a Rock Against Racism festival in Brockwell Park. We fully supported the demonstration and the marchers passed under a banner we had slung high across Railton Road saying: Brixton Gays Welcome Anti-Fascists.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2015)

"Well, I know Tom Robinson pretty well - he's played my club a few times and I've been on his radio show.
editor

It would be the first time fans on the terraces have ever sung "Glad to be gay" lead by Tom Robinson - now that would be history


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Jan 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> The good old days. I cant understand why Arsenal fans are being chucked out from the Northbank by taking them right around the pitch though?



That was the old way you were taken to the cells down by the East Stand/Clock  End..... & I still miss that ground


----------



## EDC (Jan 9, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> that banner
> 
> In 1978 a massive Anti-Nazi League march came along Railton Road for a Rock Against Racism festival in Brockwell Park. We fully supported the demonstration and the marchers passed under a banner we had slung high across Railton Road saying: Brixton Gays Welcome Anti-Fascists.



If that was the one where Stiff Little Fingers headlined (and abandoned a few songs in) I was there.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 9, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Couldn't we get the Brixton LGBT involved in organising events around this
> 
> 
> also use some of the iconography from the Film Pride
> ...


 If anyone has any contacts for local LGBT organisations please let me know, & we shall contact them.


----------



## 000 (Jan 9, 2015)

Both Kings and Goldsmiths will have one, and Lewisham college have one too. Presumably can be written to at the student union or in lewisham colleges case just at the college address.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2015)

Is it worth getting in touch with the people are rvt and various promoters duckie, wotever etc..  there's a gay Camberwell blog as well iirc


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas...we'll be contacting them over the next week. More contacts welcomed.


----------



## 000 (Jan 9, 2015)

Lewisham college have a stand for lgbt awareness week 10th to 14th so they could promote the stonewall match in the first half of that week if they wished. Looking at their website they may do this each year rather than a formalised society.


----------



## 000 (Jan 9, 2015)

These are the emails of the university societies.

http://www.nusconnect.org.uk/news/article/lgbtsocieties/320/


----------



## 000 (Jan 9, 2015)

The stonewall list although only a few are probably relevant.

http://www.stonewall.org.uk/at_home/whats_in_my_area/default.asp


----------



## 000 (Jan 9, 2015)

Timeout lists some football teams.

http://www.timeout.com/london/events/gay-sports-clubs-in-london

I am sure you had these all anyway as I just got them from Google.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 9, 2015)

This is fucking brilliant.

Certainly worth issuing fliers to the bars and clubs around Vauxhall I'd have thought?

We have a considerable LGBT community group here at work (Barclays) - I will forward to them for distribution to their members once details/ logistics confirmed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks to all...this is going to be good!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 9, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Is it worth getting in touch with the people are rvt and various promoters duckie, wotever etc..



I know Amy Lamé personally from years ago. She's on Facebook - must be worth a try. I can have a private word as well, if it'll help.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2015)

I know the lot at Duckie fairly well - I've plated there twice recently.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2015)

Ron Merlin said:


> I know Amy Lamé personally from years ago. She's on Facebook - must be worth a try. I can have a private word as well, if it'll help.



I think it would be a great idea but I'm not on the supporter's trust Dulwich Mishi and Scutta and others are... they will be able to answer


----------



## Scutta (Jan 9, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I think it would be a great idea but I'm not on the supporter's trust Dulwich Mishi and Scutta and others are... they will be able to answer


MISHI IS "NOT IN THE SUPPORTERS TRUST AND NEVER HAS BEEN" 

sounds like an awesome idea!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2015)

Lambeth College have an lgbt society also.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2015)

Scutta said:


> MISHI IS "NOT IN THE SUPPORTERS TRUST AND NEVER HAS BEEN"
> 
> sounds like an awesome idea!!



Ahaha


----------



## 000 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ron Merlin said:


> I know Amy Lamé personally from years ago. She's on Facebook - must be worth a try. I can have a private word as well, if it'll help.



When I was younger I did not like Amy Lame from TV for a reason I can't remember as I haven't seen her on TV in a long time, however, from her website she seems to be standing to be considered as Labour candidate for Dulwich and Norwood.

EDIT - I did not know Tessa Jowell was retiring.

EDIT Again - she was on loose women with loads of right wing women, which is why I did not like her.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2015)

Posted here:  11th Feb: Dulwich Hamlet continue their anti-homophobia campaign with friendly against Stonewall FC


----------



## gareth taylor (Jan 9, 2015)

editor said:


> This is great: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/come-out-to-football-1357535.html
> 
> I'll promote it on Brixton Buzz tomorrow.


 is great site credit to the people that run it,


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> is great site credit to the people that run it,




yes Urban 75 Mike does a brilliant job - social networking a key element in our growing success


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 9, 2015)

so with all the gentrification of our food stalls going on, is there any vegetarian hot food available this season?  or shall i eat before i come out, as usual?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 9, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> so with all the gentrification of our food stalls going on, is there any vegetarian hot food available this season?  or shall i eat before i come out, as usual?


I will bring this up at the next trust meeting. Vegetarian/Vegan food options.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 9, 2015)

Scutta said:


> I will bring this up at the next trust meeting. Vegetarian/Vegan food options.



i guess it would be worth trying to find out if there is any call.  if it's just me who'd eat it on the rare occasion he can get down then there's no point!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i guess it would be worth trying to find out if there is any call.  if it's just me who'd eat it on the rare occasion he can get down then there's no point!



I would welcome a decent veggie option. There are other Hamlet fans who come down that don't eat meat as well. 

I'm wondering if there might be some people that would up a for a veggie thing because it's likely to be halal/kosher as well.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2015)

There should be a veggie/vegan option available as a matter of course. We can hardly be inclusive if we only cater to meat eaters.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 10, 2015)

Tbf i don't actually know what's on offer but will check tomorrow

if there isn't then we need to rectify it and will bring it up with the trust. It may however be case similar to the sausages of getting another stall in and test the demand. So if anyone knows any local people doing vegan/veggie food stalls then let me know.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 10, 2015)

Again though, it's down to 'market forces'...if only a small number of the crowd would want veggie stuff, then not only would the vendor have to clear their 'profit margin', but they would have to cover their 'pitch fee' for their stand.

With regard to 'pop up' food, I know I use that 'modern/hipster' phrase because that's what people call those sort of things, but surely that's what a 'traditional' non-league tea bar is anyway...just selling stuff from an empty room, that's not in use otherwise, for a few hours a week, not a permanent business on a site?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 10, 2015)

Scutta
To avoid the issue that Mishi raises, wouldn't it make sense to have someone in that would do a decent veggie option rather than having a separate veggie vendor?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 10, 2015)

To be honest, I think the 'veggie' thing should be put on the 'back burner'...until we get the basics of a tea bar right...you know...a tea bar that serves tea!


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Again though, it's down to 'market forces'...if only a small number of the crowd would want veggie stuff, then not only would the vendor have to clear their 'profit margin', but they would have to cover their 'pitch fee' for their stand.


It's not just veggies that eat non-meat snacks and it's hardly a massive inconvenience for a stall to offer at least one veggie option. And it is important: a large amount of people people don't eat meat for a variety of reasons and excluding them doesn't feel right to me. I don't eat meat and if I was a visiting fan I'd be quite put out by the fact that there's none on offer.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 10, 2015)

That is, of course, valid...my point, maybe clumsily made, was that, perhaps, we should the very simple basics right, before trying to 'improve' what we offer..and,actually, if I was a visiting fan I'd be going: "Fuck me! Five quid for a hot dog!" Even though they are tasty...yet, there's not really been any murmours on here about the cost...maybe we're more 'gentrified' & 'hipster' than we think!

I know, maybe a 'pop-up vegetarian cereal bar'...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 10, 2015)

editor said:


> It's not just veggies that eat non-meat snacks and it's hardly a massive inconvenience for a stall to offer at least one veggie option. And it is important: a large amount of people people don't eat meat for a variety of reasons and excluding them doesn't feel right to me. I don't eat meat and if I was a visiting fan I'd be quite put out by the fact that there's none on offer.



There's been a few changes with the food on offer recently so I'm not sure if there's a veggie option or not. As Scutta suggests let's find out today.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 10, 2015)

This tweet has just gone up
had to reproduce here

"We are the Swaggering Dandies" (can someone fill us in on the background)


*The ComFast Chapter* ‏@ComFastChapter 






WE ARE THE SWAGGERING DANDIES!! WE ARE THE SWAGGERING DANDIES!! WE ARE THE SWAGGERING DANDIES!! WE ARE THE SWAGGERING DANDIES!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 10, 2015)

Tea bar seemed to be coping reasonably well today. Long queue. 

The hot dogs are expensive, but good lord, they are tasty. I couldn't wait until half time and had to sate my appetite at only 15 minutes in. Yum yum in my tum. 

Beer queue was horrendous, but I guess that's just a product of the larger gates. I can't help but feel we could be doing something to alleviate that. A bar outside isn't permissible right, based on the license?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm trying to upload a screenshot but my browser/this site is being a dick.

I was perusing a certain fash hoolie gang (pie and mash squad) facebook page who stated that if the Clapton game was off they'd head down to Dulwich.

The Clapton game was on but you may get a visit by these idiots at some point.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 10, 2015)

Another thought struck me today as I was making my way around the ground.

That brutalist wall by the toilets, where the kids are usually kicking a ball about - we should give them a few pink and blue spray cans and tell them to paint their imaginations. It's a fucking horrible wall.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah that has been noticed (to DrRingDing).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2015)

Given the great increase in attendances would love to know (even if just general terms) how things are going for the bar, food outlets and especially the club shop) hopefully we are raising some good money for the club and our community activities (as we should as a progressive club)


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 11, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah that has been noticed (to DrRingDing).



Ignore it.

And if some naughty people did come, then we should just give them a hug. This is the trademark of our EDL - the Energetic Dulwich Lovers.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 11, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Given the great increase in attendances would love to know (even if just general terms) how things are going for the bar, food outlets and especially the club shop) hopefully we are raising some good money for the club and our community activities (as we should as a progressive club)



DHST published 2013 accounts recently and there is an article around August on mid-year shop sales. See website. Needless to say,  it's going very well, leading to the Trust giving over £1400 to the club.

I'd also be interested in seeing the club's latest figures. The bar is clearly doing very well, and is exceeding its capacity to cope at half time.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 11, 2015)

Great game yesterday. Two great goals (I reckon Wanadio's was the best headed goal I've seen in my 4 years, though admittedly there's only been about four to choose from), great atmosphere... and someone _crowdsurfing_!


PartisanDulwich said:


> "We are the Swaggering Dandies" (can someone fill us in on the background)


All is revealed in the latest episode of Forward The Hamlet (the whole thing's worth a listen, but it's the Pink Panther interview starting about 18min in).


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah that has been noticed (to DrRingDing).


The people in question have been threatening Clapton with a 'visit' for months now but not actually done it, presumably because of their lack of numbers. Considering we have crowds six or seven times bigger, and even our away following is comparable to Clapton's home games, and (as I exhaustively argue here) we are actually a gloriously normal football club, I can't see this happening.

Edit: And speaking of dickheads, someone attacked a gay Charlton fan group..


----------



## Scutta (Jan 11, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Great game yesterday. Two great goals (I reckon Wanadio's was the best headed goal I've seen in my 4 years, though admittedly there's only been about four to choose from), great atmosphere... and someone _crowdsurfing_!
> 
> All is revealed in the latest episode of Forward The Hamlet (the whole thing's worth a listen, but it's the Pink Panther interview starting about 18min in).
> 
> ...





Dulwich Mishi was thinking maybe should we invite these guys down to the stonewall match as a bit of solidarity.... this is fucking awful


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 11, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Dulwich Mishi was thinking maybe should we invite these guys down to the stonewall match as a bit of solidarity.... this is fucking awful



Great idea.


----------



## darryl (Jan 11, 2015)

I've dropped them a line on Twitter. Never heard of them before, but sitting at The Valley yesterday through pricks singing "we can see you holding hands", etc, at Brighton fans made me wonder why I still bother going there.

The thread on the Charlton forum, Charlton Life, is very depressing reading. I'm ashamed.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 11, 2015)

darryl said:


> I've dropped them a line on Twitter. Never heard of them before, but sitting at The Valley yesterday through pricks singing "we can see you holding hands", etc, at Brighton fans made me wonder why I still bother going there.
> 
> The thread on the Charlton forum, Charlton Life, is very depressing reading. I'm ashamed.



Why don't you post this link http://dhst.org.uk/anti-homophobia-banner-presented-to-altona-93/ - and let Charlton fans know that if they are fed up with this crap then there is an alternative nearby.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 11, 2015)

darryl said:


> I've dropped them a line on Twitter. Never heard of them before, but sitting at The Valley yesterday through pricks singing "we can see you holding hands", etc, at Brighton fans made me wonder why I still bother going there.
> 
> The thread on the Charlton forum, Charlton Life, is very depressing reading. I'm ashamed.



thanks darryl, I have also tweeted alongside that, hopefully we will be able to show them support in person if they come to the game against Stonewall FC



pompeydunc said:


> Why don't you post this link http://dhst.org.uk/anti-homophobia-banner-presented-to-altona-93/ - and let Charlton fans know that if they are fed up with this crap then there is an alternative nearby.



Good idea pompeydunc


----------



## darryl (Jan 11, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Why don't you post this link http://dhst.org.uk/anti-homophobia-banner-presented-to-altona-93/ - and let Charlton fans know that if they are fed up with this crap then there is an alternative nearby.



Have done just that. To be honest, I gave up on that forum years back and only occasionally post on there now; today's a sad reminder why.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 11, 2015)

darryl said:


> The thread on the Charlton forum, Charlton Life, is very depressing reading. I'm ashamed.



fucking hell that is depressing. Why we all need to keep up the good work as that shows there is still a huge amount to be done!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2015)

Another interesting article on Dulwich Hamlet, a few small errors and few points we may take issue with - but generally supportive

We should always welcome peoples views on their visit to Champion Hill

We can always learn what we are doing well or could improve


http://thereluctantfootballfan.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/dulwich-hamlets/


----------



## footballexcl (Jan 11, 2015)

*We are giving away 2 signed Dulwich Hamlet footballs to 2 individuals who sign up for a Football Exclusives Premium Account Membership during January 2015.*

Winners will be picked at random on Sunday 1st February. SIGN UP HERE






Exclusive highlights for Dulwich Hamlet 2-1 Billericay Town at Champion Hill in the Ryman Premier League on Saturday 10th January 2015, commentary from Tom Bale. Football Exclusives share all monies raised though our Premium Membership with YOUR Non-League Football Club and YOUR Clubs Local Community. For every £5 Monthly Premium Membership, we give your club:
- £1 to spend on whatever Dulwich Hamlet FC want
- £1 towards a local community project which includes the 12th Man Fund


----------



## Scutta (Jan 11, 2015)

charlton attack may have been a hoax....

still whole thing shows why there is such a problem attack or troll


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2015)

LONDON 24 NEWS

A group of LGBT football fans were set upon in a pre-planned homophobic attack in London as they prepared to go and watch Charlton Athletic play on Saturday.







_(Picture via Twitter)_
Police are investigating after Charlton Rainbows said they were lured to a meeting they believed was with a like-minded group - but it was a hoax.

They tweeted this morning saying when they arrived ahead of their team’s home fixture against Brighton and Hove Albion they were then attacked.

The group said thankfully nobody was seriously injured and officers are now reviewing CCTV, adding: “The thugs will be caught.”

A spokesman for the Met confirmed they had been made aware of the incident and are looking into allegations, and are being supported Sussex Police as they investigate the alleged assaults.




_(Picture via Twitter)_
Charlton Rainbows also tweeted to praise the emergency services, and thank those who have come out in support of them, including the Proud Lilywhites – Tottenham Hotspur’s LGBT fan group.

The Rainbows, posting on Twitter as @ProudCAFC, said: “Before yesterday’s match, we were told to meet a group equivalent to ours. Unfortunately, this was a hoax and some members were attacked.

“An investigation’s ongoing with CCTV and statements being taken. We would like to say that the fans involved were neither #bhafc or #CAFC (Brighton or Charlton).

“We would also like to thank the public who helped and the emergency services for their quick response and actions. #LookAtThePositives.

“The solidarity and support shown has been fantastic. These were not real football fans and neither will this put us off going to football.

“Once again, thank you for your continued support. This matter is being dealt with through the correct channels. #StandingTogetherStronger.”
A group of LGBT football fans were set upon in a pre-planned homophobic attack in London as they prepared to go and watch Charlton Athletic play on Saturday.







_(Picture via Twitter)_
Police are investigating after Charlton Rainbows said they were lured to a meeting they believed was with a like-minded group - but it was a hoax.

They tweeted this morning saying when they arrived ahead of their team’s home fixture against Brighton and Hove Albion they were then attacked.

The group said thankfully nobody was seriously injured and officers are now reviewing CCTV, adding: “The thugs will be caught.”

A spokesman for the Met confirmed they had been made aware of the incident and are looking into allegations, and are being supported Sussex Police as they investigate the alleged assaults.




_(Picture via Twitter)_
Charlton Rainbows also tweeted to praise the emergency services, and thank those who have come out in support of them, including the Proud Lilywhites – Tottenham Hotspur’s LGBT fan group.

The Rainbows, posting on Twitter as @ProudCAFC, said: “Before yesterday’s match, we were told to meet a group equivalent to ours. Unfortunately, this was a hoax and some members were attacked.

“An investigation’s ongoing with CCTV and statements being taken. We would like to say that the fans involved were neither #bhafc or #CAFC (Brighton or Charlton).

“We would also like to thank the public who helped and the emergency services for their quick response and actions. #LookAtThePositives.

“The solidarity and support shown has been fantastic. These were not real football fans and neither will this put us off going to football.

“Once again, thank you for your continued support. This matter is being dealt with through the correct channels. #StandingTogetherStronger.”


----------



## Scutta (Jan 11, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> LONDON 24 NEWS
> 
> A group of LGBT football fans were set upon in a pre-planned homophobic attack in London as they prepared to go and watch Charlton Athletic play on Saturday.
> 
> ...



again, as above and previous page think it was all a hoax and troll account.



still fucking awful


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If I was a visiting fan I'd be going: "Fuck me! Five quid for a hot dog!" Even though they are tasty...yet, there's not really been any murmours on here about the cost...maybe we're more 'gentrified' & 'hipster' than we think!


When I go to an away game with anti-can stewards I'm like: "Fuck me! Four quid for a beer!" Maybe all the other Isthmian teams are more 'gentrified' & 'hipster' than we think...


PartisanDulwich said:


> Another interesting article on Dulwich Hamlet, a few small errors and few points we may take issue with - but generally supportive
> 
> We should always welcome peoples views on their visit to Champion Hill
> 
> ...


I commented on there. Interested to read they seem to think irony is new to football fandom. Have they never seen a fanzine or sarcastically applauded a ref's decision?!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

vornstyle76 I can't see your comment. 

Author seems a funny chap. He wrote in his blog that it was suspicious the admission fees had risen since the vice article (they haven't the vice journo was a student and paid concessions). When another twitter user pointed out that prices hadn't changed he called the vice journo a liar 

The thing about our singing. He thought none of us were watching the match bc we didn't react to first Billericay goal. But we did we sang in support of our team. We just didn't react the way he expected so he filled in the gaps with his own assumptions.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> vornstyle76 I can't see your comment.


It's being moderated... Probably to check I haven't made up yet more vicious lies about prices.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2015)

i didn't react to the Billericay goal, but i was queuing for the bar for most of the first half.  that's me learnt.


----------



## EDC (Jan 12, 2015)

The only reaction I would expect to an oppo goal is "oh fuck or bollocks".  Are we expected to cheer or something?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2015)

EDC said:


> The only reaction I would expect to an oppo goal is "oh fuck or bollocks".  Are we expected to cheer or something?



I think we're supposed to all go 'oh for fucks sake,' moan a lot about how shit everything is, chuck away our season tickets and start a 'Gavin Out' campaign. Ideally with a plane towing the message.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2015)

that blog said:
			
		

> At Dulwich, the fans behind the goals were there to sing all day and have a good time regardless of events on the pitch


What's wrong with that?


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think we're supposed to all go 'oh for fucks sake,' moan a lot about how shit everything is, chuck away our season tickets and start a 'Gavin Out' campaign. Ideally with a plane towing the message.


That's how your supposed to do in the higher leagues. Lots of shouting and abuse the second your team fail to do exactly what you want. And don't forget to boo them off the pitch at half time. That's how to be a real supporter!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

Ugh. I love the fact that we sing for our team if the opposing side scores. It shows that we support our team what ever the result.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Ugh. I love the fact that we sing for our team if the opposing side scores. It shows that we support our team what ever the result.


Exactly or to help spur them on to score/equalise/win or come back next game stronger!! We sing cos we care...


----------



## 000 (Jan 12, 2015)

West Ham booed after winning once. And also enjoy booing their own players - even the ones that are good.


----------



## darryl (Jan 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> The thing about our singing. He thought none of us were watching the match bc we didn't react to first Billericay goal. But we did we sang in support of our team. We just didn't react the way he expected so he filled in the gaps with his own assumptions.



That's what fans who are having fun do. The best way to gauge how good fans feel about their team is how they react to going behind. I mean, I've even seen it happen at The Valley. 

That passage said more about the atmosphere at St James's Park - and maybe in the Premier League, more widely - than anything at Champion Hill.

And "painfully London 'ironic'" - FFS. I spend a lot of time mulling over what I and others find at Dulwich that we've lost elsewhere, and you can only analyse it for so long as it always comes down to one thing - fun. 

Still, hopefully he'll come back and learn some more, and he can stop feeling sorry for himself in the Premier League.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 12, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> When I go to an away game with anti-can stewards I'm like: "Fuck me! Four quid for a beer!" Maybe all the other Isthmian teams are more 'gentrified' & 'hipster' than we think...
> 
> I commented on there. Interested to read they seem to think irony is new to football fandom. Have they never seen a fanzine or sarcastically applauded a ref's decision?!



What the fucking fuck? The guy calls MK Dons an 'alternative team' in there, which basically invalidates any claim he has to care about the state of football or even to know anything about it. Love the fact that he's writing from this position of self-appointed expertise from which Dulwich fans literally _must _be clueless know-nowts, new-to-the-game, Johnny-come-fucking-lately and so on despite not knowing very basic details about club ownership and so on. Really.

Also, and I can see the lad is basically well-meaning and that, but he's fallen into that ridiculous rhetorical trap of unearned northern one-downmanship which makes me _hate _being from County Durham/ Teesside sometimes. Everyone in London, it seems, exists at some '"ironic"' (note double quote marks to denote his own completely unnecessary use of them - lose Writer Points there, pal) remove from reality as part of some weird conspiracy of ponciness by which authentic emotions are not allowed to be felt (a notion which has always sat uncomfortably with the other northern narrative by which southerners are 'soft' and _over_emotional) and all experience has to be had through some intellectual prophylactic. I mean, there's no irony in the north is there? It's not as if we built OUR ENTIRE REGIONAL SENSE OF HUMOUR on it or anything, is it? Self-aggrandising northern earthiness can fuck right off.

And Vorn's right. Football has an inherently, intrinsically, immanently ironic dimension: it would be rubbish if not. Losing would be completely intolerable, rather than (vaguely, grimly) funny. In fact, what's happened in recent years is that football has become de-ironised - arguably deliberately - as the media and sporting authorities play up all of this 'passion' bullshit to make us think it's all about winning matches and thereby act as completely unequivocal consumers of the 'product'. You know, that 'my team, right or wrong' thing - it's presented as 'authenticity', but it's only authenticity/ fidelity to a product _which costs loads and loads of money_. We've gone, in twenty years, from the commercial representation of football being the Accrington Stanley Milk ad - in which football is presented as, in the main, an arena of slightly amusing failure - to a vision in which a match - you know, Leicester v QPR or something like that - is the equivalent of one of those late Roman gladiatorial conquests where they flooded the Colosseum and _people actually died_.

In short, I agree with Vorn: the most authentic way of watching football is the ironic way.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 12, 2015)

Also, how is £10 a walk-up price remotely comparable to those in L1/ L2? I paid TWENTY-FIVE PISSING QUID to watch Leyton Orient v Crawley at Brisbane Road a few years ago in L1.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to say hi! Only just found this forum.

I attended games sporadically from 2010-2014 and this season I've started going to a lot more home games because I enjoy it so much. Wanted to say that the atmosphere was great on Saturday and I plan to come to away games from now on too.

I'll say hi in person to those that I recognise from chats on Twitter (I have the same username as on here). Should have done so before but I'm quite a reserved fellow 

Catch some of you soon!

Dunc


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 12, 2015)

Ha ha ha, oh glory. Amazing post, Joe!


Joe K said:


> Self-aggrandising northern earthiness can fuck right off.


That's the next banner right there.


Cyclodunc said:


> I'll say hi in person to those that I recognise from chats on Twitter (I have the same username as on here). Should have done so before but I'm quite a reserved fellow
> 
> Catch some of you soon!


People laugh at me now when I say this, but I started off painfully shy when I first came to Dulwich. Took me over a year to start talking to people. And look at me now, dragging the club into disrepute with my histrionics. Be sure to come over and say hi next game (for the purposes of avoiding landlords finding me online I'm ohmyd*c*d*s on twitter).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

Joe K 
Obvs DHFC is not even worth £10


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

Waves @ Cyclodunc.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 12, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> People laugh at me now when I say this, but I started off painfully shy when I first came to Dulwich. Took me over a year to start talking to people. And look at me now, dragging the club into disrepute with my histrionics. Be sure to come over and say hi next game (for the purposes of avoiding landlords finding me online I'm ohmyd*c*d*s on twitter).



Nice one! Yup I follow you on there. Keep on vining too!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Waves @ Cyclodunc.



*fumbz up* poptyping


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 12, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to say hi! Only just found this forum.
> 
> I attended games sporadically from 2010-2014 and this season I've started going to a lot more home games because I enjoy it so much. Wanted to say that the atmosphere was great on Saturday and I plan to come to away games from now on too.
> 
> ...


Nice to "meet" you, Dunc. Are you coming tomorrow night? Say hi - pettyboy and I (along with an exec producer who isn't on here) try our best to do a podcast - @forwardhamlet on Twitter. Think you follow us already...

See you soon.


----------



## sankara (Jan 12, 2015)

I couldn't give a toss about what others write about us anymore. At first it was a bit novel but if outsiders/non-regulars are going to comment on what they see, of course there will be inaccuracies and they will fail to see the _authentic picture_ that we all see.  I don't think I've met anyone who regularly goes to Champion Hill who I would consider to be a cunt and a major concern of mine is that anyone who is interested in Dulwich, and starts attending games isn't a cunt. If an article or blog about Dulwich appears to appeal to cunts (by my own, very subjective, definition), then I might get high and mighty about it. I certainly couldn't care less about Billericay supporters' opinions of us, unless it involved some cuntish behaviour on our part. I definitely don't want to see any of that.

Now, that's enough about cunts. For me, the real benefit of these articles for Hamlet supporters is for us to be aware of others' perceptions of us, rather than as an opportunity to bitch and moan about how they got this or that wrong. I know this has been covered on another thread but this point is more general. It was probably me who spoke to Billericay fan about not buying a drink from the bar. I didn't chat to him for long but certainly, the point I tried to make was that I would miss the game if I went to the bar. I didn't discuss with him that there were obstacles to resolving this issue that the club and the bar manager were looking into, nor did I explain that I and many others want to support the club financially if the bar queue did not lead to you missing half of the game. But that is by the by, as far as I'm concerned the main point that was made that needs to be sorted is the huge fucking mess that we leave after we've been behind the goal. I know Sibley puts in a shift pretty much every game and I'm as slack as most on this, but I shall be bringing bin bags tomorrow night and hand a few out at the end of each half. When I'm not too drunk to notice, I am a bit embarrassed by all the litter.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2015)

I've cleaned up a couple of times, but recently I haven't been drinking during the game so I guess it's slipped my mind. 

I'll help out tomorrow though. And I might be drinking too


----------



## 000 (Jan 12, 2015)

sankara said:


> I couldn't give a toss about what others write about us anymore. At first it was a bit novel but if outsiders/non-regulars are going to comment on what they see, of course there will be inaccuracies and they will fail to see the _authentic picture_ that we all see.  *I don't think I've met anyone who regularly goes to Champion Hill who I would consider to be a cunt* and a major concern of mine is that anyone who is interested in Dulwich, and starts attending games isn't a cunt. If an article or blog about Dulwich appears to appeal to cunts (by my own, very subjective, definition), then I might get high and mighty about it. I certainly couldn't care less about Billericay supporters' opinions of us, unless it involved some cuntish behaviour on our part. I definitely don't want to see any of that.
> 
> Now, that's enough about cunts. For me, the real benefit of these articles for Hamlet supporters is for us to be aware of others' perceptions of us, rather than as an opportunity to bitch and moan about how they got this or that wrong. I know this has been covered on another thread but this point is more general. It was probably me who spoke to Billericay fan about not buying a drink from the bar. I didn't chat to him for long but certainly, the point I tried to make was that I would miss the game if I went to the bar. I didn't discuss with him that there were obstacles to resolving this issue that the club and the bar manager were looking into, nor did I explain that I and many others want to support the club financially if the bar queue did not lead to you missing half of the game. But that is by the by, as far as I'm concerned the main point that was made that needs to be sorted is the huge fucking mess that we leave after we've been behind the goal. I know Sibley puts in a shift pretty much every game and I'm as slack as most on this, but I shall be bringing bin bags tomorrow night and hand a few out at the end of each half. When I'm not too drunk to notice, I am a bit embarrassed by all the litter.



Maybe I should start a blog Tall Beard.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 12, 2015)

I think if more of us do our bit with the cans it will set a good example to the people who leave them behind in the first place


----------



## sankara (Jan 12, 2015)

000 said:


> Maybe I should start a blog Tall Beard.


I think I would enjoy that.


----------



## GregDHFC (Jan 12, 2015)

000 said:


> West Ham booed after winning once. And also enjoy booing their own players - even the ones that are good.



That reminded me of an article I read before the weekend - http://www.theguardian.com/football...ell-withwest-ham-united-fans?CMP=share_btn_tw

I actually went to school with the author, and back then he was a pretty funny guy, so I doubt the article is all that serious.  But still, I recognised a lot of my time supporting Charlton in what he says.  There were always people sitting around me who would apparently enjoy complaining, and if we were doing well, would look miserable.  As a crowd, I think it is easier to moan than to try to stay positive.

I'm obviously preaching to the converted when I say that the experience at Dulwich is on another level.  It's not that we don't care about the result, or aren't following what goes on on the pitch (the last minute winner against Margate was incredible).  It's just that everyone wants to have fun, first and foremost.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2015)

Cardiff have enjoyed a fair bit of booing from their own fans recently. Because that always makes them play better.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 12, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Nice to "meet" you, Dunc. Are you coming tomorrow night? Say hi - pettyboy and I (along with an exec producer who isn't on here) try our best to do a podcast - @forwardhamlet on Twitter. Think you follow us already...
> 
> See you soon.



Cheers boss. Yeah I'm listening to the Peter Garland interview right now!

I can't make it tomorrow, I've got masters snooker tickets. I'll try to keep up to speed with the Hamlet game though.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 12, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Cheers boss. Yeah I'm listening to the Peter Garland interview right now!
> 
> I can't make it tomorrow, I've got masters snooker tickets. I'll try to keep up to speed with the Hamlet game though.


Good man - episode 12 is out tomorrow.

Enjoy the snooker, we'll sing for you.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

"We've gone, in twenty years, from the commercial representation of football being the Accrington Stanley Milk ad"

Showing your age, Joe...this advert was first run in 1988!


----------



## Joe K (Jan 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "We've gone, in twenty years, from the commercial representation of football being the Accrington Stanley Milk ad"
> 
> Showing your age, Joe...this advert was first run in 1988!



Jesus, I am. To be fair, i'm pretty sure the ad was still shown into the early 1990s, unless my mind is playing tricks on me again.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

sankara said:


> I couldn't give a toss about what others write about us anymore. At first it was a bit novel but if outsiders/non-regulars are going to comment on what they see, of course there will be inaccuracies and they will fail to see the _authentic picture_ that we all see.  I don't think I've met anyone who regularly goes to Champion Hill who I would consider to be a cunt and a major concern of mine is that anyone who is interested in Dulwich, and starts attending games isn't a cunt. If an article or blog about Dulwich appears to appeal to cunts (by my own, very subjective, definition), then I might get high and mighty about it. I certainly couldn't care less about Billericay supporters' opinions of us, unless it involved some cuntish behaviour on our part. I definitely don't want to see any of that.
> 
> Now, that's enough about cunts. For me, the real benefit of these articles for Hamlet supporters is for us to be aware of others' perceptions of us, rather than as an opportunity to bitch and moan about how they got this or that wrong. I know this has been covered on another thread but this point is more general. It was probably me who spoke to Billericay fan about not buying a drink from the bar. I didn't chat to him for long but certainly, the point I tried to make was that I would miss the game if I went to the bar. I didn't discuss with him that there were obstacles to resolving this issue that the club and the bar manager were looking into, nor did I explain that I and many others want to support the club financially if the bar queue did not lead to you missing half of the game. But that is by the by, as far as I'm concerned the main point that was made that needs to be sorted is the huge fucking mess that we leave after we've been behind the goal. I know Sibley puts in a shift pretty much every game and I'm as slack as most on this, but I shall be bringing bin bags tomorrow night and hand a few out at the end of each half. When I'm not too drunk to notice, I am a bit embarrassed by all the litter.


 
Funnily enough, I wasn't sure what I was going to write for the next "All Aboard The Skylark"...it's a sort of small newsletter, which I do to kill a few minutes of the journey to away games on the 'Dooley Bus'. It'll be a bit like a Joe K. post, but without the intellectual, academic big words!


----------



## 000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Funnily enough, I wasn't sure what I was going to write for the next "All Aboard The Skylark"...it's a sort of small newsletter, which I do to kill a few minutes of the journey to away games on the 'Dooley Bus'. It'll be a bit like a Joe K. post, but without the intellectual, academic big words!



Spoilers!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I've cleaned up a couple of times, but recently I haven't been drinking during the game so I guess it's slipped my mind.
> 
> I'll help out tomorrow though. And I might be drinking too


 That's the spirit, so to speak. I mean...if our fans can't even clear up a bit of rubbish after them...how can they be expected to run their own Football Club?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

000 said:


> Spoilers!


 Of course, once I start typing, as you may recall from previous issues, I usually go off at a tangent, and what I mean to say never gets said...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

" I don't think I've met anyone who regularly goes to Champion Hill who I would consider to be a cunt"

And that's where you & I differ...I certainly know one or two...


----------



## 000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> " I don't think I've met anyone who regularly goes to Champion Hill who I would consider to be a cunt"
> 
> And that's where you & I differ...I certainly know one or two...



See Mishi knows


----------



## 000 (Jan 12, 2015)

I 


Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's the spirit, so to speak. I mean...if our fans can't even clear up a bit of rubbish after them...how can they be expected to run their own Football Club?



I meant to say, surely you should be leaving the football committee after your contribution to misunderstanding of non league at Tooting two years ago, I mean no one litters THAT MUCH at non-league


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 12, 2015)

000 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I meant to say, surely you should be leaving the football committee after your contribution to misunderstanding of non league at Tooting two years ago, I mean no one litters THAT MUCH at non-league


 That's NOT littering at non-league, it's improving their environment!


----------



## footballexcl (Jan 12, 2015)

Gavin Rose praises impact of Dulwich Hamlet winger Luke Wanadio: bit.ly/RoseWanadio


----------



## footballexcl (Jan 12, 2015)

Gavin Rose delighted to get unsung hero Kershaney Samuels back from injury: bit.ly/RoseSamuels


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2015)

Be a lot easier and friendlier to users if they weren't forced to register just to see these short post match interviews you're advertising.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2015)

000 said:


> West Ham booed after winning once. And also enjoy booing their own players - even the ones that are good.



nonsense.  west ham haven't had a good player since dean ashton got broken.


----------



## sankara (Jan 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> " I don't think I've met anyone who regularly goes to Champion Hill who I would consider to be a cunt"
> 
> And that's where you & I differ...I certainly know one or two...


Maybe I just have a higher tolerance threshold for cunts.


----------



## footballexcl (Jan 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Be a lot easier and friendlier to users if they weren't forced to register just to see these short post match interviews you're advertising.



Our model is based on hosting our own community, without this we wouldn't be able to produce as much content as we do. The good news is it takes less than 2 minutes sign up, this very small process makes FE and everything we do possible!

Our Goal of the Month videos (including Xavier Vidal's winning December GOTM strike) are open to all users and do not require registration.

I am sure you will agree this is fair, especially considering all post match interviews and news items are free for anyone to view anytime, anywhere.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 12, 2015)

*Duncan Hart* ‏@pompeydunc  Jan 11
We are the swaggering dandies! #*dhfc* @DulwichHamletFC









Rather had hoped we were communards

http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/louise-michel-paris-communard-in-south.html


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 13, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to say hi! Only just found this forum.
> 
> I attended games sporadically from 2010-2014 and this season I've started going to a lot more home games because I enjoy it so much. Wanted to say that the atmosphere was great on Saturday and I plan to come to away games from now on too.
> 
> ...



2014 - year of the Jacks.
2015 - the Duncs are coming.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Be a lot easier and friendlier to users if they weren't forced to register just to see these short post match interviews you're advertising.


 Um...like you mean we're forced to register to post on here...


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Good to hear Gavin talking up Wanadio who looks a fantastic acquisition for us. I think him and Dixon really help pull the side together. Gav has had those kind of players in his most fluid successful sides in the past and we were lacking a bit in both areas at the start of the season.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um...like you mean we're forced to register to post on here...


You're missing the point by a country mile, squire.

There is NO FEE involved with using this site. No charges. Nothing. It's totally free. There are no partnership deals with Nike and Coca Cola. No adverts. No tie-ins. No hidden charges or extras.
ALL of content on the Hamlet forum can be accessed without registering - and the reason you have to register to post here is to stop spammers destroying the place.

Everything here is provided for free by volunteers. And we don't advertise on other forums.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 13, 2015)

Our record with Dixon in the team: P9 W7 D1 L1

D I C K O!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

editor said:


> You're missing the point by a country mile, squire.
> 
> There is NO FEE involved with using this site. No charges. Nothing. It's totally free. There are no partnership deals with Nike and Coca Cola. No adverts. No tie-ins. No hidden charges or extras.
> ALL of content on the Hamlet forum can be accessed without registering - and the reason you have to register to post here is to stop spammers destroying the place.
> ...


 No...but Football Exclusives don't have 'hidden charges' either,they are completely up-front for what they charge, & I personally think they give a very good service. The point I was making was not about whether you have to pay or not, but the fact you still have to register...and it wasn't an entirely serious point hence the "" thingy in my posting.

I, personally think there is a BIG difference between what you call 'advertising on other forums' and 'plugging' a service, that is of benefit and relevant to the vast majority of Dulwich Hamlet fans.

Fair play to you for managing to provide your excelelnt blogs and messageboards for free, & done by volunteers, with no advertising...but some might say you do a lot of 'corporate placement' of businesses and pubs you like, and people would assume (who knows, rightly or wrongly) that you are 'looked after' by some of those establishments when you visit...

If Football Exclusives were totally free then they simply would not exist. To be honest it's not bad value at all...at the cost monthly, of only one fancy hot dog from the stand behind the goal..


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No...but Football Exclusives don't have 'hidden charges' either,they are completely up-front for what they charge, & I personally think they give a very good service. The point I was making was not about whether you have to pay or not, but the fact you still have to register...and it wasn't an entirely serious point hence the "" thingy in my posting.


But can you not see how a commercial business only being here to plug their services on a free site that makes a huge point of not allowing adverts may sit rather uncomfortably with me? They're free to add a short post on a relevant thread but it's getting a bit spammy now.


Dulwich Mishi said:


> Fair play to you for managing to provide your excelelnt blogs and messageboards for free, & done by volunteers, with no advertising...but some might say you do a lot of 'corporate placement' of businesses and pubs you like, and people would assume (who knows, rightly or wrongly) that you are 'looked after' by some of those establishments when you visit...


I only mention places I like and want to recommend, and to suggest that there's any kind of bias because they supposedly "look after" me or not is actually deeply fucking insulting. I care about what I'm involved with, and that's why I never recommend things I don't like and that's why I've turned down thousands of pounds of advertising and partnerships deals over the years.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm making an executive decision here: Football Exclusives can either have their own single thread in which they can advertise all their latest content, or they can add one post to an existing thread on a particular game to advertise any relevant content they have to offer. 

I think that is scrupulously fair given that the rules - which everyone else has to adhere to - are very clear: 


> No advertising. We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/gig/song/product. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource and offenders will be banned.
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/help/terms


Does that sound reasonable to everyone else?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

I actually agree. you are being more than fair by suggesting a seperate thread, entitled 'Football Exclusives latest updates', or something very similar. Then those who want to find out more can click away, & those who aren't interested canignore, without their 'other' threads being 'clogged up'.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

editor said:


> But can you not see how a commercial business only being here to plug their services on a free site that makes a huge point of not allowing adverts may sit rather uncomfortably with me? They're free to add a short post on a relevant thread but it's getting a bit spammy now.
> I only mention places I like and want to recommend, and to suggest that there's any kind of bias because they supposedly "look after" me or not is actually deeply fucking insulting. I care about what I'm involved with, and that's why I never recommend things I don't like and that's why I've turned down thousands of pounds of advertising and partnerships deals over the years.


 I did say 'some might say'...not neccessarily my opinion. Apologies for spreading unfounded terrace tittle-tattle from others.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Jan 13, 2015)

I came across FE through this forum, and am very glad I did. Fiver a month for match highlights strikes me as good value indeed, especially when 40% of that finds its way back to DHFC. They're being allowed leeway against the rules, but it's a service that benefits the fanbase (IMO), so that's warranted. 

Speaking of things that cost a fiver, will the wurst man be in attendance tonight? I've not made a midweek evening match since he 'popped up' at the Kingstonian match. I'll skip dinner if so.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 13, 2015)

While I have no issue with fe I would prefer they kept it to a separate thread.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

The hotdog bloke was at the last midweek match, so I assume so. The one with cheese in is very tasty.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The hotdog bloke was at the last midweek match, so I assume so. The one with cheese in is very tasty.



I haven't tried the hot dogs yet. They look and smell delicious


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds good to me editor. I like the footyexclusives service a lot but that seems very reasonable. 

Re DICKO... Amazing record innit pettyboy? Not purely coincidental I'd say. I think he offers a bit of everything. 

PS - Only just realised how few people on here talk about the actual football (players, performances, formations, other teams in the Prem). Not a problem, like - just struck me all of a sudden that it's quite unusual for a forum like this.


----------



## 000 (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> Sounds good to me editor. I like the footyexclusives service a lot but that seems very reasonable.
> 
> Re DICKO... Amazing record innit pettyboy? Not purely coincidental I'd say. I think he offers a bit of everything.
> 
> PS - Only just realised how few people on here talk about the actual football (players, performances, formations, other teams in the Prem). Not a problem, like - just struck me all of a sudden that it's quite unusual for a forum like this.



You need Moroccan Sunset for that - he knows that Gavin can't reach him so he has lots of opinions.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> Sounds good to me editor. I like the footyexclusives service a lot but that seems very reasonable.
> 
> Re DICKO... Amazing record innit pettyboy? Not purely coincidental I'd say. I think he offers a bit of everything.
> 
> PS - Only just realised how few people on here talk about the actual football (players, performances, formations, other teams in the Prem). Not a problem, like - just struck me all of a sudden that it's quite unusual for a forum like this.



I increasingly think that he's been a superb signing. He looks like a 'proper' footballer, which is only partly because of his haircut. He's got the size and muscle to offer Vidal a bit of protection but he's a lot more than an enforcer - he carries the ball well and helps us keep our impetus up, which is something I think we missed a bit last season, particularly when KJ didn't play. I think he's taken a fair bit of pressure off the defense as well.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds reasonable to me. My preference would be for a separate thread, that way I know where to go straight away when looking for their videos.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> PS - Only just realised how few people on here talk about the actual football (players, performances, formations, other teams in the Prem). Not a problem, like - just struck me all of a sudden that it's quite unusual for a forum like this.


that's because this thread is general chat. Have to go in the game threads for that duuuuuuh


----------



## Scutta (Jan 13, 2015)

agree separate thread for FE. But do think its proper good.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> Re DICKO... Amazing record innit pettyboy? Not purely coincidental I'd say. I think he offers a bit of everything.



His only defeat came in the cup game against Beckenham, so we're unbeaten in the League when he's played!


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> Good to hear Gavin talking up Wanadio who looks a fantastic acquisition for us. I think him and Dixon really help pull the side together. Gav has had those kind of players in his most fluid successful sides in the past and we were lacking a bit in both areas at the start of the season.



Agreed. Wanadio had the beating of his man every time, it's just his end product which needs improvement (which can be said for a lot of wide players generally). Dixon was a great signing; he's brought a physical presence to our midfield that we miss with players like Vidal and Samuals and seems pretty good on the ball as well.


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Across all the threads though Scutta. Very little footy chat. Interesting.


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, agree re Dicko offering more muscle than others in there. It'll be interesting to see how Samuels slots back in again - if at all.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> Yeah, agree re Dicko offering more muscle than others in there. It'll be interesting to see how Samuels slots back in again - if at all.



To my mind, Kershaney will always be the fresh-faced, incredibly friendly youth product full-back from promotion season. I still can't get my head round him being a midfielder, even though he's good at it.


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Yup, he's done great for us Samuels and Gav clearly loves him. I think we have more options now so looks to me like he'll be a utility player off the bench for rest of the season. And he'd be a damn fine one at that, I'm sure. Glad he's come back so (relatively) quickly. He went down like screaming death at Peacehaven.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 13, 2015)

Joe K said:


> To my mind, Kershaney will always be the fresh-faced, incredibly friendly youth product full-back from promotion season. I still can't get my head round him being a midfielder, even though he's good at it.


Aye - FTH had him in DM in the 'Team of 2014' we did last night. Would love everyone to have a look and comment:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> Across all the threads though Scutta. Very little footy chat. Interesting.


 Yeah..but this is the 'New-veau' forum...and everyone knows they're not there for the game, in fact these lazy student hipsters don't even notice when the opposition score. where were they when we were shit?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yeah..but this is the 'New-veau' forum...and everyone knows they're not there for the game, in fact these lazy student hipsters don't even notice when the opposition score. where were they when we were shit?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 13, 2015)

I think the whole team have just looked so much more balanced I partially think the changes at fullback have been responsible for this as they have vastly improved since the beginning of the season and we look a threat from there as well now.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


>


 How dare you...I wouldn't be seen dead in a hat like that!


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

FTH... Erhun on his own up front? Never. Couldn't argue too much with the rest of it though. I'd move Erhun back, put Ots on up front and sacrifice Kershaney.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> FTH... Erhun on his own up front? Never. Couldn't argue too much with the rest of it though. I'd move Erhun back, put Ots on up front and sacrifice Kershaney.


Harry just missed the cut due to only playing a handful of games in 2014 - moved Erhun up top for his finishing. Good point though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah tbh I don't know fuck all about footeh. I mean it's fab when they kick a goal and all that but I'm just here for the lols and the buckbels.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

Personally, credit where credit is due... I think the team has improved since Hadley Property took over running the Club...
Can you imagine where we would, if we had even survived, if McCormack would have still been running things?


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Urgh. McCormack. That all seems so long ago now. I guess he's no longer in contact with anyone associated with the club???


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> How dare you...I wouldn't be seen dead in a hat like that!


But you wouldn't know!?!?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> FTH... Erhun on his own up front? Never. Couldn't argue too much with the rest of it though. I'd move Erhun back, put Ots on up front and sacrifice Kershaney.


 You have to remember, by his own admission, one of the FTH team isn't even a Dulwich Hamlet fan...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> Urgh. McCormack. That all seems so long ago now. I guess he's no longer in contact with anyone associated with the club???


 No comment! Ask someone else...


----------



## EDC (Jan 13, 2015)

One grumpy old git once had a go at one of my kids, probably about 3 years old at the time for "putting her feet on one of the new seats that McCormack had just paid for".


----------



## footballexcl (Jan 13, 2015)

editor said:


> There are no partnership deals with Nike and Coca Cola. No adverts.



These arrangements were to help promote a competition for aspiring journalists to have a chance of becoming a journalist or commentator at Euro2012. No money exchanged hands nor did FE benefit from it. It was a way for us to give our aspiring journalists the best possible chance of securing a role (away from FE) during a major football tournament. I (The Founder) did however get ONE free can of coca cola for my efforts.


----------



## SDE (Jan 13, 2015)

Mate. FE is excellent! Great to see such brilliant new commercial innovation while delivering genuinely quality relevant content at a fair price. Ignore the haters. They are few. But do listen to editor and his rules  Your youthful production team are wonderful too! Top-notch commentary, footage, editing and presenting. Keep up the good work.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 14, 2015)

SDE said:


> Mate. FE is excellent! Great to see such brilliant new commercial innovation while delivering genuinely quality relevant content at a fair price. Ignore the haters. They are few. But do listen to editor and his rules  Your youthful production team are wonderful too! Top-notch commentary, footage, editing and presenting. Keep up the good work.


Have to admit, after speaking to the FE cameraman last night, I agree with you. They will be covering the away game at Margate on Saturday, before which Forward the Hamlet will be interviewing Ravit and Tom from FE. Hopefully we'll be able to shed some more light on why they were set up and what their goals are etc, and of course where subscription money goes.


----------



## SDE (Jan 14, 2015)

Some freeview non-league TV chat I was on recently. Apologies in advance if I've not represented us as you'd have liked. It's a tough job! 



The presenter guy Michael came to DHFC on non-league day and was enthralled with the whole experience. He started up this weekly on Sports Tonight Live just a couple of weeks ago so he's still working on getting the production up to scratch and the flow of the show was a bit jumbled due to tech problems. Still, good to get the Dulwich machine in the media a tad more.


----------



## footballexcl (Jan 14, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Have to admit, after speaking to the FE cameraman last night, I agree with you. They will be covering the away game at Margate on Saturday, before which Forward the Hamlet will be interviewing Ravit and Tom from FE. Hopefully we'll be able to shed some more light on why they were set up and what their goals are etc, and of course where subscription money goes.



The cameraman last night was me (Mike Bandry), I'm the founder of FE. Drop me a DM with your number and I will be more than happy to answer all questions you have relating to FE, Tom may not have some of the answers for your questions but is looking forward to catching up with you on Saturday. RE subs money, our 60% goes towards trying covering our match day costs including travel expenses. All non match day costs (editing, news pieces, travel expenses, equipment and general running costs etc.) are covered by both Rav (who works tirelessly) and I. Please do drop me a line with your number so I can tell you our story to date and also our plans for the future.

I've got to say, we've really enjoyed being a part of Dulwich Hamlet so far, the club really is infectious. Tom Bale (Dulwich Hamlet Commentator) is now a fan and was giving me the run down of his favourite Hamlet songs from the terraces on the train yesterday.

Shame about the result last night, 75-80% of possession with Leiston having two attempts on goal... that's just football. Last night's defeat really hurt the players, but they remain focused and hopefully that provide fuel for Saturday. We did catch up with Gav and Jack Dixon (what a great signing by the way) after the game and to say they are up for Margate is an understatement. I know your support goes along way to spurring the team on, so it would be great to see as many DHFC fans down there as possible, "The Dulwich Hamlet Jolly Boys outing".

All your kind words are greatly appreciated and have been distributed around the office, if anyone has any ideas of how we can improve our content or ideas of feature pieces you may want to see please do get in touch. My contact email address is: - mikebandry@footballexclusives.com

The community at DH is phenomenal so if you see us please do come over and say hi, Tom especially loves talking about all things Hamlet.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 14, 2015)

footballexcl said:


> The cameraman last night was me (Mike Bandry), I'm the founder of FE. Drop me a DM with your number and I will be more than happy to answer all questions you have relating to FE, Tom may not have some of the answers for your questions but is looking forward to catching up with you on Saturday. RE subs money, our 60% goes towards trying covering our match day costs including travel expenses. All non match day costs (editing, news pieces, travel expenses, equipment and general running costs etc.) are covered by both Rav (who works tirelessly) and I. Please do drop me a line with your number so I can tell you our story to date and also our plans for the future.
> 
> I've got to say, we've really enjoyed being a part of Dulwich Hamlet so far, the club really is infectious. Tom Bale (Dulwich Hamlet Commentator) is now a fan and was giving me the run down of his favourite Hamlet songs from the terraces on the train yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike and apologies for my mistake. Have DM'd you.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 14, 2015)

SDE said:


> Some freeview non-league TV chat I was on recently. Apologies in advance if I've not represented us as you'd have liked. It's a tough job!
> 
> 
> 
> The presenter guy Michael came to DHFC on non-league day and was enthralled with the whole experience. He started up this weekly on Sports Tonight Live just a couple of weeks ago so he's still working on getting the production up to scratch and the flow of the show was a bit jumbled due to tech problems. Still, good to get the Dulwich machine in the media a tad more.



 Hmm....we actually don't have 'Ultras'..this is a 'media image'...we have fans behind the goal who sing. This is 'muddied' in my humble opinion by the group of fans who go along the halfway line, with the 'Dultras' banner. They really have a banner, and that's it. Further from any image of Ultras, either 'old skool stereotype hooligan' or 'modern, peaceful rowdy passionate' style than I could ever imagine.

As for Hadley...they are working with all at the Club, fans,committee & Trust alike, they are NOT planning to build flats...and we are hoping for some sort of future. They ARE planning to build property on our ground BUT WITH A NEW GROUND adjacent on Greendale, to secure the future of the Football Club. And they are open to the possibility about some sort of fan ownership of the Club down the line...if that's uncertainty...well I'll cope with 'uncertaintly' at the moment!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 14, 2015)

SDE said:


> Some freeview non-league TV chat I was on recently. Apologies in advance if I've not represented us as you'd have liked. It's a tough job!




You look very much like the late great MCA, SDE !


----------



## SDE (Jan 14, 2015)

Beastie Boys' MCA?

I know, Mishi, I know!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 14, 2015)

SDE said:


> Beastie Boys' MCA?



Yeah!


----------



## SDE (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll take that. He was a fucking cool dude.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 14, 2015)

SDE said:


> Some freeview non-league TV chat I was on recently. Apologies in advance if I've not represented us as you'd have liked. It's a tough job!
> 
> 
> 
> The presenter guy Michael came to DHFC on non-league day and was enthralled with the whole experience. He started up this weekly on Sports Tonight Live just a couple of weeks ago so he's still working on getting the production up to scratch and the flow of the show was a bit jumbled due to tech problems. Still, good to get the Dulwich machine in the media a tad more.




Great Stuff well Repped!!



Dulwich Mishi said:


> Hmm....we actually don't have 'Ultras'..this is a 'media image'...we have fans behind the goal who sing. This is 'muddied' in my humble opinion by the group of fans who go along the halfway line, with the 'Dultras' banner. They really have a banner, and that's it. Further from any image of Ultras, either 'old skool stereotype hooligan' or 'modern, peaceful rowdy passionate' style than I could ever imagine.
> !



I suppose ultra has a whole new meaning when you have been transported back from the luxury automated communist utopia of the 22nd Century!!!! ;-)


----------



## 000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Needs reposting.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 14, 2015)

000 said:


> Needs reposting.



 Why? They're sold out...


----------



## 000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why? They're sold out...



Try ebay.


----------



## 000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hahahaha legend!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 14, 2015)

SDE said:


> Some freeview non-league TV chat I was on recently. Apologies in advance if I've not represented us as you'd have liked. It's a tough job!
> 
> 
> 
> The presenter guy Michael came to DHFC on non-league day and was enthralled with the whole experience. He started up this weekly on Sports Tonight Live just a couple of weeks ago so he's still working on getting the production up to scratch and the flow of the show was a bit jumbled due to tech problems. Still, good to get the Dulwich machine in the media a tad more.




Excellent - well represented.  Shame the presenter kept on talking over you.


----------



## sankara (Jan 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As for Hadley...they are working with all at the Club, fans,committee & Trust alike, they are NOT planning to build flats...and we are hoping for some sort of future. They ARE planning to build property on our ground BUT WITH A NEW GROUND adjacent on Greendale, to secure the future of the Football Club. And they are open to the possibility about some sort of fan ownership of the Club down the line...if that's uncertainty...well I'll cope with 'uncertaintly' at the moment!


In the name of pedantry. This is, of course, what they've told the public. We have no idea what their true intentions are.


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 15, 2015)

Lot of talk about the feel good factor that brings folk down to The Hamlet....here is an article from 2002. RIP Pete

http://www.peteshaughnessy.org.uk/footballandme.htm


----------



## SDE (Jan 15, 2015)

Such a great read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 15, 2015)

Good real, although it says Mishi produced a book about T**ting!


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 15, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> Good real, although it says Mishi produced a book about T**ting!


When we opened the fanzine and inside was a booklet about Tooting, the first thought was  'hold on, this is Mishi who produced this, it can't be serious!'. Me personally, when opened It up was in tears of laughter at blank page after blank page!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 15, 2015)

It came as a 'gift' with an issue of the long defunct 'Champion Hill Street Blues'...to be fair, I just expanded on an old idea from the footballer Len Shakleton's autobiography, published in 1956, called "The Clown Prince of Soccer". One chapter of that book was _The Average Director's Knowledge of Football_. It consisted of a single blank page.


----------



## all to nah (Jan 15, 2015)

I knew the story about the T***ing-book, but can anybody tell me what the YearZero magazine is/was, please?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2015)

all to nah said:


> I knew the story about the T***ing-book, but can anybody tell me what the YearZero magazine is/was, please?


Blimey, that's going back some. One of the fellas posted here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/free-copy-of-yearzero-for-all-u75ers.320/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's another link to Mad Pete:
http://www.mindfreedom.org/kb/in-memoriam/pete-shaughnessy-mad-pride

One of the links from one of them describes Year Zero as: "A disobedient current affairs quarterly from the UK, put together under fire by mass media journalists who think the mass media sucks."...but the website link is long dead, I presume it doesn't exist anymore.

Pete died, as you will have read in December 2002. I was less than six months into sobirety, and it was probably, one of the toughest mental challenges I've ever had to stay off the drink. It certainly was at the time. I knew afterwards that if I could get through that 'close wobble' I could get through anything...& so far, touch wood, I've still not drank.

The day after he died me, Griff & Andy Tucker went to a Youth Team game away to Kingstonian, played as Cobham. We sung songs about him, & Dulwich of course, throughout the game. The most bizarre was us leaning back over the pitch rail, looking up to the sky, doing mental 'Magnus Pike impressions' with our arms, and singing: "Mad Pete, Mad Pete...give us a wave...", pointing up to that mythical place called heaven, where we pretend we will go to when we die....


----------



## all to nah (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot! That gives me an impression - sounds great!

btw: A lot of Mikes contributed to issue 4, Mike.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why? They're sold out...


Because it's a brilliant video combining humour, intelligence and amazing pacing in the editing.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 18, 2015)

Ha, ha!I wonder who the 'modest genius' behind that was? Fair play of you to praise him...


----------



## Scutta (Jan 18, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ha, ha!I wonder who the 'modest genius' behind that was? Fair play of you to praise him...




yeah cheers guys


----------



## all to nah (Jan 20, 2015)

In regard to the incidents around Clapton FC and/or if anybody is interested:

Two Altona 93-supporters will be on trial tomorrow. The police accuses them of being in a group, that was asking two fascists (organised in the "Weiße Wölfe Terror Crew") to leave the stadium during our away match in Bergedorf two years ago. We collected money for their costs (lawyers,...) during the trip to Buxtehude. Some of you attended the tour and the party - thanks again!

If you're German is better than my English, you can find more information on facebook. And even this conservative paper 
asks: Offence or moral courage?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 20, 2015)

Altona anti fascists  fans on trial
Article via Google Translate - not very good but you can make out the issues

AMATEUR FOOTBALL
Neo-Nazis from stadium thrown: criminal or civil courage?
By Mirko Schneider

AP
Nazis out - this motto have implemented Altona football fans at a game in Bergedorf literally
The accusation against the Altona football fans is to grievous bodily harm. After the start of the investigation by the state also researched Altona fan - with success.
Hamburg. Andre P. and Frank. (Names changed) are football fans. Your love is Oberliga Hamburg Altona 93. But tomorrow, Wednesday they are both in uncomfortable rolling again: as defendants. At 9:30 clock begins the process before the district court Bergedorf. Accusation: grievous bodily harm. Allegedly committed against two spectators on 14 October 2012 in the match FC Bergedorf 85 against Altona 93 (2: 2), to which the two had accompanied their team as fans.

The case raises more questions than it seems. What does the prosecutor as a crime, is courage for many Altona fans. After matching presentation of witnesses, which said the evening paper, it is for the two victims to Nazis. These were, however, not attributable to Bergedorf fan base in their appearance, but this would have provoked. Which statements are exactly like, is debatable. At the beginning of the second half, then Altonas fans would react, it said. At least five of them threw the Nazis unceremoniously out of the stadium.

In the eyes of the public prosecutor Andre P. and Frank S. committed this crime. They had "the equally as spectators on the sports field located H. two punches towards cheekbone and right ear was added and then kicked in the thigh of the spectator W., thereby H. and W. severe pain of it wore," it said in a summary of the indictment. P is said to have injured his victim also with the throw of a garbage can.

The Altona side sees it differently. Although the defendant did not like to speak in public before the trial. Karsten Groth, director of the department and the fan in question game site, spoke for the evening paper. "In our active fan base, many supporters feel a basic consensus belonging that rejects xenophobic, racist, sexist and homophobic ideas. This is not only democratic but also a good thing," says Groth. "We is not clear why the prosecution has so much insisted on an open proceedings. Where but the resulting damage beneath each Wirtshaus- or neighborhood brawl lie," he adds. Violent behavior he would not be justified, of course. Nevertheless lie for him here a case of civil courage. Many fans see the Altona similar. Nana From Bach, spokeswoman for the prosecutor Hamburg wanted to say anything about the background of the victims, as they were not the defendant in the lawsuit.

Altona 93 is one of the few clubs in the Oberliga Hamburg with a football for fünftklassigen large and active fan base. The club has a reputation as a small anti-Commerce idyll in Hamburg football. To top games, more than 1,000 spectators at the ailing Adolf Hunter arena. Many families use the Oberliga games like for a leisurely Sunday drive. Good 150 followers accompany their team, on average to away games. One's position on the right is a part of self-understanding, finds its expression by anti-racist football tournament at the end of the season. "Altona's fan base is considered to have normal. If it ever comes to arguments, this alcohol-related in nature," said police spokesman Mirko Streiber.

After the start of the investigation by the state also researched Altona fans. They promoted revealed that the two neo-Nazis should be members of the "White Wolves Terror Crew section Hamburg". The Protection of the Constitution classifies founded in 2008, neo-Nazi organization that took its name from the extreme right-wing skinhead band White Wolves, "autonomous nationalists" field. Members of the White Wolves fell since then on by right-wing extremist crime and violence and are answerable criminally. Nationwide, there are about 50 active in Hamburg ten.

Some of them might appear in court tomorrow. Followers of Altona 93 have already announced to assist the two defendants. With donations, even from league rivals Barmbek-Uhlenhorst, the financing of the lawyer was supported. If the district court Andre P. and Frank S. condemn, they face a sentence of between six months and ten years in prison.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 21, 2015)

Courtesy of a post on the groundhopping site nonleaguematters, I came across what appears to be the old Champion Hill ground featured in an old ITV sketch show called End of Part One. Starts at 10m 52. Can't embed the link for some reason.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2015)

Ron Merlin said:


> Courtesy of a post on the groundhopping site nonleaguematters, I came across what appears to be the old Champion Hill ground featured in an old ITV sketch show called End of Part One. Starts at 10m 52. Can't embed the link for some reason.


Here you go:


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 21, 2015)

Cheers editor!


----------



## all to nah (Jan 21, 2015)

all to nah said:


> In regard to the incidents around Clapton FC and/or if anybody is interested:
> 
> Two Altona 93-supporters will be on trial tomorrow. The police accuses them of being in a group, that was asking two fascists (organised in the "Weiße Wölfe Terror Crew") to leave the stadium during our away match in Bergedorf two years ago. We collected money for their costs (lawyers,...) during the trip to Buxtehude. Some of you attended the tour and the party - thanks again!
> 
> ...



This is a report from German tv. It says: The two fascists didn't come to court today. The judge wanted to close the action (?), but the prosecution persists to hear the fascists. They want the police to pick them up. There will be another day in court. The fascists have to pay that day and a fine of €150 for their absenteeism today.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 21, 2015)

all to nah said:


> This is a report from German tv. It says: The two fascists didn't come to court today. The judge wanted to close the action (?), but the prosecution persists to hear the fascists. They want the police to pick them up. There will be another day in court. The fascists have to pay that day and a fine of €150 for their absenteeism today.



not to detract from a serious post but it was no. 666 Hail Satan all to nah !!!

as mentioned we will produce a banner for the next few matches to show our solidarity! And again anything else we can do (which may not till be after the court has decided) we will all be happy to help and do what we can to support.

GEGEN NAZIS


----------



## all to nah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for your solidarity!



...but the honour of post 666 goes to Enfield, I think! Or do you count the answers?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 21, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Thanks for your solidarity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the honour of post 666 goes to Enfield, I think! Or do you count the answers?




This is actually even better Ron Merlin, Hail Satan, is post 666! 

But you all to nah, Hail Satan, are reply 666!!


----------



## keith1 (Jan 21, 2015)

editor said:


> Here you go:



Great spot guys.  This would have been sometime around 1977/1978 - about the time a certain youngster called Mishi attended his first match.  Part of the floodlight pylon in the far right hand corner (as you look at the stand) is still in place and being used as the mobile phone mast in the corner by the astroturf pitch.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 21, 2015)

keith1 said:


> Great spot guys.  This would have been sometime around 1977/1978 - about the time a certain youngster called Mishi attended his first match.  Part of the floodlight pylon in the far right hand corner (as you look at the stand) is still in place and being used as the mobile phone mast in the corner by the astroturf pitch.


nice bit of information! will look out for that cheers!


----------



## EDC (Jan 21, 2015)

People who never went to the old ground just don't believe you when you try to tell them how big it was.  I loved the old side terrace, could you image the noise that would come out from under there these days?


----------



## keith1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I can remember a couple of England Amatuer internationals in the mid sixties, and an FA Cup  first round match between Corinthian Casuals and Watford.  Around 10,000 in the ground each time and it wasn't even half full.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 22, 2015)

keith1 said:


> Great spot guys.  This would have been sometime around 1977/1978 - about the time a certain youngster called Mishi attended his first match.  Part of the floodlight pylon in the far right hand corner (as you look at the stand) is still in place and being used as the mobile phone mast in the corner by the astroturf pitch.


 My first game was 1973/74!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 22, 2015)

And I haven't looked at the clip, but the mobile phone mast went up later than that...I think mid to late eighties. Certainly wasn't as early as the late seventies.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 22, 2015)

I recall the Corinthian-Casuals v. Bristol City FA Cup match in 1984/85...the following season they moved, practically en bloc to Champion Hill, when their manager Billy Smith, became our manager. There was a a fair bit of trouble at the Bristol City game. Millwall were at home to Dartford, the same day, in the Cup...and for some reason the Millwall Bushwackers came to the Casuals game. Apparently there were flyers going round from 'Dulwich Hamlet fans' asking for Millwall to come to our game...so I heard!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 22, 2015)

FSF meeting coming up if anyone cares about that sort of thing...

http://fsf.org.uk/latest-news/view/fsf-roadshows-london-and-leeds


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2015)

Speaking personally, I always found the old ground like a mausoleum, with the owners in an ivory tower protected by their own flunky no-doubt dreaming of long ago glory days, it always felt grand, austere, cold  and I will always remember creaking stands and rotting wood panelling often making more noise than the 200 odd shuffling in the crowd, "come on Dulwich" I recall one of the few songs ever sung , most was just the odd come on Dulwich/Hamlet shouts


I remember as a youngster in the early 70s day dreaming how great it would be to see local people returning to their local club again, like in the 30s


AND HERE WE ARE !!!


----------



## EDC (Jan 22, 2015)

I know we have a long way to go before a new ground comes about but if and when it does covered ends are a must, and funds permitted along the side also.  However it's important the cover is right, not some bus stand shelter type thing behind the goal only but as far along the end as possible and a cover right to the front barrier, not something perched at the back of the terracing with a load of uncovered steps at the front.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2015)

Hitchin Town v Derbyshire Amateurs at Champion Hill *Dulwich Hamlet* in 31/32, the occasion being the AFA Senior Cup Final.


----------



## EDC (Jan 22, 2015)

http://nonleaguereview.co.uk/2015/01/22/dulwich-hamlet-crowned-ryman-team-of-the-week-9/


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 23, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Peter Adenyini!


----------



## Taper (Jan 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And I haven't looked at the clip, but the mobile phone mast went up later than that...I think mid to late eighties. Certainly wasn't as early as the late seventies.


 

Mishi (or anyone)

I've never been entirely clear where the old ground stood.  Was it on the current Sainsbury supermarket site?


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 23, 2015)

Taper said:


> Mishi (or anyone)
> 
> I've never been entirely clear where the old ground stood.  Was it on the current Sainsbury supermarket site?



It's stands almost on the same spot, there used to be training pitches where Sainsburys now is....the main stand used to be where the shed now is...roughly!! Main enterence off Dog Kennel Hill was right next to the chip shop!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> View attachment 66750 View attachment 66751
> 
> It's stands almost on the same spot, there used to be training pitches where Sainsburys now is....the main stand used to be where the shed now is...roughly!! Main enterence off Dog Kennel Hill was right next to the chip shop!


That's like those then and now comparisons with railway station from the 1920s and now!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2015)

The old ground was higher, and a few yards over, but approximately the same footprint. The old training ground, known as the 'Top Pitch' was where Sainsburys and their car park is now. The footpath/access road, behind the Bus Shelter Terrace, was the entrance to the old ground. You went in the ground, there were steps, like up a players tunnel, up to the pitch. The only thing left standing is the Racal Vodaphone pylon, which was inside the old ground, and was at the corner of the old huge open Greendale End terrace, and where the old squash courts were. The old ground was completely demolished, our last match was at the end of the 1990/91 season at home to Yeading; and our first game back was in October 1992, at home to Hendon. The year away, when we won promotion, finishing in 3rd spot, when it was three up, three down; before play-offs were brought in, was spent groundsharing at Sandy Lane, home of the Thugs & Muggers. We had all assumed we would go to Bromley or Fisher Athletic, but t*****g offered us the best deal financially, which back then was still an extortionate £500 a game! Which is about what you would pay for a one-off private letting of Champion Hill today!


----------



## Taper (Jan 23, 2015)

Many thanks.  I'd not realised that. 

Is it right that the Hamlet's ground prior to the champion hill stadium was on Greendale fields?  I think the psycho--geography of Dulwich Hamlet is peretinent to the new development!


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 23, 2015)

By coincidence I was reading one of the 'Gone but not forgotten' books last night by Dave Twydell which featured Champion Hill. Amongst some very informative text and excellent old photographs is a composite plan showing all 4 grounds that Dulwich have used at Champion Hill overlaid with each other. It's very useful for getting a sense of where the various grounds were in relation to each other so I'll try and remember to post a copy on here. 

Perhaps better than any map is the aerial photographs on the Britain from Above website: 
http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022350?search=champion hill&ref=0
http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022351?search=champion hill&ref=1


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 23, 2015)

Taper said:


> Is it right that the Hamlet's ground prior to the champion hill stadium was on Greendale fields?  I think the psycho--geography of Dulwich Hamlet is peretinent to the new development!


Yes, more or less exactly the same footprint as the proposed new stadium.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 23, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> By coincidence I was reading one of the 'Gone but not forgotten' books last night by Dave Twydell which featured Champion Hill. Amongst some very informative text and excellent old photographs is a composite plan showing all 4 grounds that Dulwich have used at Champion Hill overlaid with each other. It's very useful for getting a sense of where the various grounds were in relation to each other so I'll try and remember to post a copy on here.
> 
> Perhaps better than any map is the aerial photographs on the Britain from Above website:
> http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022350?search=champion hill&ref=0
> http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022351?search=champion hill&ref=1



I see in the second link that East Dulwich Station was once known as Champion Hill Station - what a shame it changed!


----------



## 000 (Jan 23, 2015)

pettyboy said:


> I see in the second link that East Dulwich Station was once known as Champion Hill Station - what a shame it changed!



Arsenal fan.


----------



## EDC (Jan 23, 2015)

Soppy time now, but there was always something lovely about the line of trees at each end of the ground.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 23, 2015)

http://www.farenet.org/news/fans-english-club-dulwich-hamlet-lead-way-tackling-homophobia/

Great stuff!!!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 23, 2015)

We need to ensure that "Tuscany" poplar trees are significant part of any new develepoment


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2015)

Why? If they get in way chop them down! Besides Greendale looks like the 'Peak District' according to Beasley! It was Dog Kennel Hill that he compared to Tuscany!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 23, 2015)

Mishi - they probably have a preservation order anyway
that wasnt the point - we should plant new ones

because actually the reason they are there is a good one, they act as a natural "wind break"

see my diploma in  "Arboriculture" paid off finally


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2015)

the backlash continues

http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=922e7c9e71ae063d69a182d9f&id=c2b3a9eca9&e=d260a94852

this is the latest FSF newsletter web version - look at the video at the bottom...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2015)

I very much doubt they have a preservation order...and even if they did, if that was the only thing to block a new ground...believe me they wouldn't be standing for much longer....you'd be amazed at how mysteriously things go bang in the night...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> the backlash continues
> 
> http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=922e7c9e71ae063d69a182d9f&id=c2b3a9eca9&e=d260a94852
> 
> this is the latest FSF newsletter web version - look at the video at the bottom...


 Hardly cutting edge there...sooooooo last year! Maybe someone should tell them how bovvered we are...and ask if they 'want some'...real football love, by sending them a clip of our fans at Margate!


----------



## all to nah (Jan 23, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> the backlash continues
> 
> http://us3.campaign-archive2.com/?u=922e7c9e71ae063d69a182d9f&id=c2b3a9eca9&e=d260a94852
> 
> this is the latest FSF newsletter web version - look at the video at the bottom...



This one got famous in Germany, too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2015)

To be honest.....not a patch on Lee Akers at Hitchin Town. come on 'dinosaurs', back me up! ;-)


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest.....not a patch on Lee Akers at Hitchin Town. come on 'dinosaurs', back me up! ;-)



One of the best goals I have seen, run from edge of own area!


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 23, 2015)

You have my backing Mishi. Run from own box and thumped home from edge of box just as somebody thought it would be a good idea to chop him down.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I very much doubt they have a preservation order...and even if they did, if that was the only thing to block a new ground...believe me they wouldn't be standing for much longer....you'd be amazed at how mysteriously things go bang in the night...



I am sure the Building work would have to be developed around them (they may lose one or two)


Southwark Council Tree Preservation Order policy

Anything that would normally be called a tree, including fruit trees, may be covered by a TPO. (and are in Soutwark)

It is an offence to work on a protected tree in Southwark without permission from Southwark's planning department. If a protected tree is damaged or destroyed without permission, the owner or person carrying out the work may be prosecuted and fined up to £20,000  (per tree) and a replacement tree will also have to be planted.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 24, 2015)

"...person carrying out the work may be prosecuted and fined up to £20,000 (per tree) and a replacement tree will also have to be planted. "

Indeed...if caught!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

Test post in random thread.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 24, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Test post in random thread.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 25, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> By coincidence I was reading one of the 'Gone but not forgotten' books last night by Dave Twydell which featured Champion Hill. Amongst some very informative text and excellent old photographs is a composite plan showing all 4 grounds that Dulwich have used at Champion Hill overlaid with each other. It's very useful for getting a sense of where the various grounds were in relation to each other so I'll try and remember to post a copy on here.
> 
> Perhaps better than any map is the aerial photographs on the Britain from Above website:
> http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022350?search=champion hill&ref=0
> http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022351?search=champion hill&ref=1



Following on from the above I present you with said map and images from the book.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2015)

That's actually incorrect, based on actual film footbage from the Gaumont Studios, from the turn of the last century, that is archived by the BFI. And the 'partly overlay' bit for 3 & 4, is inaccurate; as 3 is placed over the training ground, the 'Top Pitch', and thus covers two pitches. The main pitches do almost overlay, but on different levels.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 25, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's actually incorrect, based on actual film footbage from the Gaumont Studios, from the turn of the last century, that is archived by the BFI. And the 'partly overlay' bit for 3 & 4, is inaccurate; as 3 is placed over the training ground, the 'Top Pitch', and thus covers two pitches. The main pitches do almost overlay, but on different levels.



Oh, interesting. You always hope that the content of books such as these is well researched and accurate but I guess there's always a chance that the author can misinterpret information incorrectly.

Mishi - have you have come across an accurate composite plan?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 26, 2015)

To be honest, I've not really researched it, just used 'local history knowledge'. Jack McInroy would probably be the best person to ask.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2015)

Loved today (against Gray's)

We won (and also the moral victory)
Huge crowd (incl lots of new faces and growing number of women)
Collection for local Foodbank (Bread & Roses)
Solidarity with Altona anti fascists
Many people had attended the Action on Housing March
Discussions on how we can offer solidarity with Dulwich picture Gallery staff
Loads of flags
New scarf
Good tidying up 

I love our community - I love our club

Lets keep building


----------



## 000 (Feb 1, 2015)

*H*  Sat 7th, 3:00pm  *Canvey Island*  17

*A*  Sat 14th, 3:00pm  *Bury Town*  24

*A*  Wed 18th, 7:45pm  *Lewes*  18

*H*  Sat 21st, 3:00pm  *Metropolitan Police*	4

*A*  Sat 28th, 3:00pm  *Bognor Regis Town*	11

*H*  Sat 7th, 3:00pm  *VCD Athletic*  22

*A*  Sat 14th, 3:00pm  *AFC Hornchurch*  20

*H*  Sat 21st, 3:00pm  *East Thurrock United*  6

*A*  Sat 28th, 1:00pm  *Wingate & Finchley*  7

*A*  Sat 4th, 3:00pm  *Witham Town*  21

*H*  Mon 6th, 3:00pm  *Enfield Town*  10

Not a bad run to have with 3 out of 4 top 10 teams being at home and the rest currently outside the top 10.

Hope to win them all and then go away to Hendon with Maidstone at home to follow 

Then the final game!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 2, 2015)

http://thetwounfortunates.com/gender-and-football-a-personal-view/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 2, 2015)

*some paras from the article*

*Gender and Football: a Personal View*
By The Two Unfortunates on February 2, 2015
"I recently answered the Football Supporters Federation (FSF) Women in Football survey, where the focus was on what would encourage or discourage women from attending home games. For me the FSF were asking the wrong questions because in my experience home games have never been a problem.
Not many people believe me when I say I haven’t experienced any direct sexist behaviour towards me at football matches. The irony of that is I feel almost apologetic for that, like I’m not supporting those that do but I can’t report what I haven’t experienced myself.
One of the answers for the question ‘what would discourage you from attending a home game?’ was ‘I feel I stand out.’
I haven’t felt this. I’ve walked in and out of Hillsborough for 24 years and never been made to feel like I didn’t belong there. I’ve attended quite a few matches on my own too and not once has that felt like a scary prospect.
The next question in the survey was ‘which of the following, if any, have you experienced directly happening to you at a match?’
Unwanted physical attention (e.g. bum pinching).
Really? From my experience I’ve never seen men less interested in the female sex than when they’re at a football match. I can see how weaving in and out of crowds of men on the concourse, huddled around TV sets, could be intimidating but they never take their eyes off Soccer Saturday long enough to ogle anyone. I’m not being flippant when I say this but a woman would have to turn into Jeff Stelling to get any attention at the ground.
Away games on the other hand can be more intimidating. They are some of the best football experiences you can have but I make sure I choose my games carefully. The more nefarious characters use away games as an excuse to behave badly. It’s sometimes like an 18-30 city break.
At a recent away game at Fulham, a group of around twenty Sheffield Wednesday fans got on the tube at the same time as my family and I. All were drunk, all were loud and all were male. The chants started with generic Wednesday songs and moved onto a dedication about the Swedish god that is Roland Nilsson. It wasn’t threatening it was just loud.
The next hymn on the song sheet was:
Oh Sheffield (is wonderful)
Oh Sheffield (is wonderful)
Ohhh Sheffield is won-der-ful
It’s full of tits, fanny and Wednesday
Oh Sheffield is won-der-ful.
Now in full voice, with a captive audience, they moved onto ‘E E E DL’, ‘We want our country back’ and other songs about Muslims not being wanted here.
As a Wednesday supporter, I looked at the faces of the commuters on the tube and to the lone Fulham fan across from me and I wanted to apologise to them individually. They don’t represent my views or the majority of Owls fans but that will be their impression of our club from now on. When I sat down to write this article and thought about the musical rendition through the ‘isms’, I realised that I only became embarrassed when the chants turned to racism.
I’ve heard the ‘tits and fanny’ song for years, home and away. Although it’s not directed at any woman in particular there’s no denying that it’s sexist, so why doesn’t offend me like a song about Muslims?
Maybe it’s because I don’t class myself as ‘tits and fanny’. Whilst I have those parts they’re not what I use to identify myself so the song feels like it has no bearing on me. If I only regarded myself as boobs and arse, I’d book myself into therapy fairly sharpish.
Maybe it could be because I’ve been conditioned to believe that racism is more offensive than sexism. It’s quite possible. I can’t imagine a complaint about the celebration of genitals and football clubs is going to be taken as seriously as one about ousting Muslims from Great Britain.
Does that fact that it doesn’t offend me make me an enabler for sexist behaviour? I’m sure some could argue that it does. We may share the love of a club but that doesn’t mean I want to share oxygen with these men or even waste it on them.
Picking your battles is extremely important.
Sexism and feminism are not easy subjects. If you look at the recent Page 3 debate women even argue both sides. Feminism is about choice and the opportunity to choose what kind of woman you want to be. Some choose to be a wife and mother, some choose to make a career of taking all their clothes off and some choose to watch Sheffield Wednesday on a dark winter evenings and afternoons.
Certain men are always going resent a woman’s involvement in football because of their own experiences and prejudices. This won’t stop me from being the football fan my family have brought me up to be."


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 2, 2015)

Forgive me the indulgence but I thought I would share some thoughts as a total nouveau who has only been going to games since September.

I grew up watching Aylesbury United in the Southern League (and one high-comedy season in the Conference) many, many moons ago. I played in their various youth teams but I enjoyed following the first team, playing in front of similar crowds to Dulwich now, more. I lost touch a bit with university and moving away from that rather godforsaken town but watched from afar as they became another boom-and-bust non-league club with a dodgy owner and property developers muddying the water. They are now groundless and struggling to pull in 200 every other week. Broke my heart a little but it was what it was.

Then followed 15 years as a season ticket holder at Highbury and then the Emirates. That time saw the Invincibles team and plenty of trophies but I watched in dismay as everything around me changed. The glory hunters, the prices, the moaning in the stands and, above all, the the booing of Arsenal players by their own entitled fans. So I knocked that on the head and spent a couple of years turning up at places like Orient, Hendon, Barnet for my sporadic footballing fix. 

Last year I moved South to Streatham to live with my girlfriend. I flailed around a bit - ice hockey (fun but not football), Sutton United (terrible football and weird fans), T**ting & Mitcham (so sorry, I just didn't know!) and even a one-off trip to Carshalton. But it wasn't really doing it for me. I can only plead geographical ignorance as Dulwich didn't even occur to me but then, one night in September, having realised just how near Champion Hill was I bowled up for the Margate match.

Now I know I got lucky with that being a particular cracker, late winner and all, but the evening was a revelation. I knew deep down within 15 minutes of kick off that I had a new footballing home. I think the plan was to have a fun diversion every other Saturday, but in little more than five months I am already struggling to imagine life without DHFC. I couldn't tell anyone exactly why it has captured my imagination like it has as there's no one reason.

There are lots of reasons. Firstly, there's the football. Boy, you're lucky to see football played the Gavin Rose way at this level. Long may he stay because the quality, especially going forward, is extraordinary. Then there's the atmosphere. I love it - fans supporting the team in the right way, in numbers, in song, in ridiculousness and with massive humour. The leftist slant is right up my street and a breath of fresh air even if i'm not QUITE ready for Luxury Automated Communism. Humour aside, I love the collective feel that permeates the club, whether it's supporters committees, the 12th Man scheme, the brilliant podcast, the food bank collection or the Stonewall match next week. It's still early days for me and I still have to earn my stripes but I certainly hope to get more involved in the future.

Best of all though is just feeling so fucking welcome there. I turn up on my own (girlfriend and friends think i've lost it still) and it's just friendliness from the get go. A smile and a hello at the turnstile, same buying a programme, more in the bar and then throughout the match itself. It would be the easiest thing in the world for The Rabble to be some dreadful, self-congratulatory clique but i've seen no evidence of that at all. Quite the opposite. I'm still keeping myself to myself a bit but it's been great having little chats with people like the editor (now I realise who he is) in recent weeks. On Saturday, I helped tie one of the banners behind the goal before the second half just because I was standing there. Immediately Jack (Scutta on here?) and Nisha (apologies if misheard) introduced themselves. That was just pure class and not something I would imagine happening at many other clubs.

So i'll shut up with my ramblings but really i just want to say that you have got a very special football club and one so excitingly on the up. I would say that you're lucky to have it but i suspect that many on here are the very people who have done so much to make it special in the first place. I hope to be around the club for many years to come but, for now, thanks for having me and I genuinely hope that you're as proud of your club as you should be.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 2, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Forgive me the indulgence but I thought I would share some thoughts as a total nouveau who has only been going to games since September.
> 
> I grew up watching Aylesbury United in the Southern League (and one high-comedy season in the Conference) many, many moons ago. I played in their various youth teams but I enjoyed following the first team, playing in front of similar crowds to Dulwich now, more. I lost touch a bit with university and moving away from that rather godforsaken town but watched from afar as they became another boom-and-bust non-league club with a dodgy owner and property developers muddying the water. They are now groundless and struggling to pull in 200 every other week. Broke my heart a little but it was what it was.
> 
> ...


No worries  buddy and thanks for your help!! lovely to meet you and come n say hello next time, look forward to seeing you in the rabble more!!


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm not sure who looks after the Hamlet pitchero site, but I was thinking it would be good to have a link to this forum and http://dulwichhamlet.org/ on the front page...?


----------



## 000 (Feb 2, 2015)

Danny Carr has gone on loan to Dagenham & Redbridge. I hope he hits form while there as he needs some league goals.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm not sure who looks after the Hamlet pitchero site, but I was thinking it would be good to have a link to this forum and http://dulwichhamlet.org/ on the front page...?



You need Liam or Mishi, How do you highlight people's names?? There is a link to other forum on website all already, this one could replace that and I can close other one!!


----------



## darryl (Feb 2, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Quite the opposite. I'm still keeping myself to myself a bit but it's been great having little chats with people like the editor (now I realise who he is) in recent weeks. On Saturday, I helped tie one of the banners behind the goal before the second half just because I was standing there. Immediately Jack (Scutta on here?) and Nisha (apologies if misheard) introduced themselves. That was just pure class and not something I would imagine happening at many other clubs.



Which means you were stood next to me while you were fixing up the banner behind the goal. Hello!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 2, 2015)

darryl said:


> Which means you were stood next to me while you were fixing up the banner behind the goal. Hello!


Hello!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 2, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Forgive me the indulgence but I thought I would share some thoughts as a total nouveau who has only been going to games since September......
> .



That's a fantastic post - It's what we all hoped would happen, new and old
we can all play a part -


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> You need Liam or Mishi, How do you highlight people's names?? There is a link to other forum on website all already, this one could replace that and I can close other one!!


Put an @ in front of them and start typing - it'll suggest the name to you.

Dulwich Mishi for example


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 2, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi 
liamdhfc 

Well would you look at that! Thanks


----------



## SDE (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome to heaven, Stephen Mac!


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 2, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Forgive me the indulgence but I thought I would share some thoughts as a total nouveau who has only been going to games since September.
> 
> I grew up watching Aylesbury United in the Southern League (and one high-comedy season in the Conference) many, many moons ago. I played in their various youth teams but I enjoyed following the first team, playing in front of similar crowds to Dulwich now, more. I lost touch a bit with university and moving away from that rather godforsaken town but watched from afar as they became another boom-and-bust non-league club with a dodgy owner and property developers muddying the water. They are now groundless and struggling to pull in 200 every other week. Broke my heart a little but it was what it was.
> 
> ...



That was beautiful.  A slightly rewritten version of this would be great article for the Moral Victory...  I only say rewritten as I think the MV is all new content, except the Gavin Rose interview.  Ludo


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 3, 2015)

000 said:


> Danny Carr has gone on loan to Dagenham & Redbridge. I hope he hits form while there as he needs some league goals.



But not next Tuesday please....


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 3, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Hello!


Guys, this is, this is so beautiful. Brought a tear to my eye.

Hope to meet you both in person very soon.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 3, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Forgive me the indulgence but I thought I would share some thoughts as a total nouveau who has only been going to games since September.
> 
> I grew up watching Aylesbury United in the Southern League (and one high-comedy season in the Conference) many, many moons ago. I played in their various youth teams but I enjoyed following the first team, playing in front of similar crowds to Dulwich now, more. I lost touch a bit with university and moving away from that rather godforsaken town but watched from afar as they became another boom-and-bust non-league club with a dodgy owner and property developers muddying the water. They are now groundless and struggling to pull in 200 every other week. Broke my heart a little but it was what it was.
> 
> ...


Great post Stephen, which sums up what it's like for so many of us whether we're in our first season like yourself or have been going since the seventies like Mishi and myself.  Not sure if I've met you yet, but I've had the pleasure to become well acquainted with many younger and newer Hamlet supporters this season which helps make the whole day a massive social occasion on top of seeing entertaining football:  going to the Fox on the Hill with around twenty other Hamlet fans after the Billericay home game, the last train home from Margate where there were a similar number, then again on Saturday when we all went to the Gowlett after leaving the clubhouse - great evening in the pub, I didn't leave until 1am, and thanks to the wonders of modern technology was able to time my departure perfectly to catch the N63 bus back to Sydenham Hill, but even if I'd just missed it they run every fifteen minutes these days at weekends.  Makes a change from the old days when I recall dashing out of the Clock House at 11.15pm for the last bus home.  Absolutely EVERYTHING about the Hamlet just seems to keep getting better and better.  I suppose it has to end somewhere, but right now I'm just enjoying the ride!

Regarding your support of Aylesbury United, they were always in the Southern League until winning it in 1988 and spending one season in the Conference, then came down into our league in 1989.  They were immediately regarded as championship favourites and were pulling crowds way bigger than anyone else - around 1,000 when nobody else in the league at the time was getting more than about 500 - but they finished 3rd then just subsided to become another typical Isthmian Premier club for the next decade or so before getting relegated and losing their ground around the turn of the century.


----------



## twistyb (Feb 3, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet make it into Daily Mail. No mention of luxury automated communism, sadly:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...ocal-sports-teams-offering-cheap-tickets.html

(At least, I think it's the Daily Mail, even if it's masquerading as This Is Money.)


----------



## EDC (Feb 3, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Regarding your support of Aylesbury United, they were always in the Southern League until winning it in 1988 and spending one season in the Conference, then came down into our league in 1989.  They were immediately regarded as championship favourites and were pulling crowds way bigger than anyone else - around 1,000 when nobody else in the league at the time was getting more than about 500 - but they finished 3rd then just subsided to become another typical Isthmian Premier club for the next decade or so before getting relegated and losing their ground around the turn of the century.



They also played a friendly match against England in a pre-World Cup or Euro Championship warm up, lost 5-0 or something like that.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 3, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Dulwich Mishi
> liamdhfc
> 
> Well would you look at that! Thanks



They obviously like you more Jamie Wyatt  - I've been asking how to do this for ages and no-one's showed me.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 3, 2015)

[/QUOTE]Regarding your support of Aylesbury United, they were always in the Southern League until winning it in 1988 and spending one season in the Conference, then came down into our league in 1989.  They were immediately regarded as championship favourites and were pulling crowds way bigger than anyone else - around 1,000 when nobody else in the league at the time was getting more than about 500 - but they finished 3rd then just subsided to become another typical Isthmian Premier club for the next decade or so before getting relegated and losing their ground around the turn of the century.[/QUOTE]

That's all scarily accurate Pink Panther. The Conference season was an enjoyable shambles as Aylesbury slugged it out with Newport for the right to be considered the worst Conference team in memory. Happily, Aylesbury claimed that crown in the end. Thereafter, after dropping into the Isthmian it was just an object lesson in how to run a club badly. Bob Dowie (Ian's brother) came in as manager with an absurdly OTT budget and signed about a dozen quality Conference players. Everyone thought promotion was a formality but, much like Margate now I suspect, it was just a load of unmotivated, overpaid players swanning around. The wheels came off one by one through that season and there was all kinds of rancour. Dowie was sacked, the Chairman lost interest and they went into their death spiral. Attendances collapsed and eventually the club was forced out of town and a beautiful little ground and, bizarrely, they aren't even the town's biggest club anymore. Ridiculously, the ground is still there to this day (no property developer ever managed to get planning permission to build shit red-brick houses on it) like a monument to non-league hubris.  I didn't see that much of them in the Isthmian years as i'd flown the nest but it was downhill all the way. The History Channel should make a new show, 'Aylesbury United - a warning from history' and make it compulsory viewing for all megalomaniac chairmen who think they can just buy their way up the football pyramid.

Am I right to say that Jermaine Darlington was signed from Dulwich? Only saw him a few times playing for Aylesbury but I thought he was a hell of a player and QPR obviously agreed.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 3, 2015)

EDC said:


> They also played a friendly match against England in a pre-World Cup or Euro Championship warm up, lost 5-0 or something like that.


Yep, lost 7-0 against England ahead of the Euros in 2008 in front of 7,000 packed in like sardines. Perfect preparation borne out by England returning pointless from the group stages in Germany.

Was a truly surreal day and not just because I had only recently started experimenting with hallucinogenics.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 3, 2015)

EDC said:


> They also played a friendly match against England in a pre-World Cup or Euro Championship warm up, lost 5-0 or something like that.


 It was before the European Championships in 1988, England won 7-0, I think.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 3, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It was before the European Championships in 1988, England won 7-0, I think.


Yep, JUST beat you to the punch.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 3, 2015)

Those European Championships was my first ever England away trip...was very rough, on & off the pitch!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 3, 2015)

deleted!!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 3, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Those European Championships was my first ever England away trip...was very rough, on & off the pitch!


Christ, rather you than me!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Feb 3, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Forgive me the indulgence but I thought I would share some thoughts as a total nouveau who has only been going to games since September.
> 
> I grew up watching Aylesbury United in the Southern League (and one high-comedy season in the Conference) many, many moons ago. I played in their various youth teams but I enjoyed following the first team, playing in front of similar crowds to Dulwich now, more. I lost touch a bit with university and moving away from that rather godforsaken town but watched from afar as they became another boom-and-bust non-league club with a dodgy owner and property developers muddying the water. They are now groundless and struggling to pull in 200 every other week. Broke my heart a little but it was what it was.
> 
> ...



recently new fan myself but i can vouch and say that i have never felt a warm and loving following from a group of fans, on both home and away games. dont entirely know people too much (other than the favourites i get on twitter and who i follow) but everyone seems loving. football friend here if necessary!


----------



## darryl (Feb 3, 2015)

That's a nice Mail piece, actually - shame about the clanging reference to "boyhood" teams, though, which hopefully is a sub-editor's foul-up.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 3, 2015)

darryl said:


> That's a nice Mail piece, actually - shame about the clanging reference to "boyhood" teams, though, which hopefully is a sub-editor's foul-up.


yeah agree. Wasn't too bad except for a couple of things like you mentioned. Other than tha fairly accurate piece...I liked the idea about how you don't just have to be a football fan to enjoy it... Also liked the bit about friendships made in 90 mins..... Just shame it was in the daily fail ;-) lol.. All publicity........etc


----------



## EDC (Feb 3, 2015)

I liked it, shame the photos made the ground looked like it was empty.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 3, 2015)

Scutta said:


> yeah agree. Wasn't too bad except for a couple of things like you mentioned. Other than tha fairly accurate piece... And the idea you don't just have to be a football fan to enjoy it... Also liked the bit about friendships made in 90 mins..... Just shame it was in the daily fail ;-) lol.. All publicity........etc


 The Mail website, unlike the paper, sometimes carries some very good 'un-Mail-like' articles...not that I bother looking at it, but often click on links when people share them on Facebook.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm running a piece about our growing attendances on Buzz tomorrow (including StephenMac's excellent post here) - with a bit of luck, it will bring a few more down on Saturday.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 3, 2015)

Scutta said:


> yeah agree. Wasn't too bad except for a couple of things like you mentioned. Other than tha fairly accurate piece... And the idea you don't just have to be a football fan to enjoy it... Also liked the bit about friendships made in 90 mins..... Just shame it was in the daily fail ;-) lol.. All publicity........etc


To put a positive spin on it, my guess is that Mail readers are a rather under-represented group behind the goal so it can only increase diversity!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 3, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> To put a positive spin on it, my guess is that Mail readers are a rather under-represented group behind the goal so it can only increase diversity!



haha! exactly! 

tbh i thought it was quite nice!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 3, 2015)

Scutta said:


> haha! exactly!
> 
> tbh i thought it was quite nice!


Yeah, I agree. It's only the Mail, not the Combat 18 newsletter.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 3, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Yeah, I agree. It's only the Mail, not the Combat 18 newsletter.



well....sometimes I wonder......


----------



## darryl (Feb 3, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> To put a positive spin on it, my guess is that Mail readers are a rather under-represented group behind the goal so it can only increase diversity!



Time for a range of ComFast Chapter tea towels and aprons?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 3, 2015)

i read a book last night called Football's Strangest Games.  One of the olde worlde footballers on the front is almost certainly a dulwich hamlet player and dulwich are mentioned once- apparently a player from St Albans City put 7 passed us in an fa cup game once and still managed to be on the losing side.

the same player and edgar kail were on the same side in 1926 when the amateurs beat the professionals for the only time in their annual charity shield.


----------



## keith1 (Feb 3, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i read a book last night called Football's Strangest Games.  One of the olde worlde footballers on the front is almost certainly a dulwich hamlet player and dulwich are mentioned once- apparently a player from St Albans City put 7 passed us in an fa cup game once and still managed to be on the losing side.
> 
> the same player and edgar kail were on the same side in 1926 when the amateurs beat the professionals for the only time in their annual charity shield.


This is one of the two FA Cup records that we are involved in. The St Albans player was Billy Minter, and the match was a 4th qualifying round replay in 1922, which we won 8-7 after extra time. A few years later we had a 7-7 draw with Wealdstone in the same round.  These are the only 2 occasions in the FA Cup where teams have scored 7 and failed to win the match


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 3, 2015)

I have to say a very fair and well written article by Lee Boyce in the Mail
oh god I really just said that (I am getting old)


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 3, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Great post Stephen, which sums up what it's like for so many of us whether we're in our first season like yourself or have been going since the seventies like Mishi and myself.  Not sure if I've met you yet, but I've had the pleasure to become well acquainted with many younger and newer Hamlet supporters this season which helps make the whole day a massive social occasion on top of seeing entertaining football:  going to the Fox on the Hill with around twenty other Hamlet fans after the Billericay home game, the last train home from Margate where there were a similar number, then again on Saturday when we all went to the Gowlett after leaving the clubhouse - great evening in the pub, I didn't leave until 1am, and thanks to the wonders of modern technology was able to time my departure perfectly to catch the N63 bus back to Sydenham Hill, but even if I'd just missed it they run every fifteen minutes these days at weekends.  Makes a change from the old days when I recall dashing out of the Clock House at 11.15pm for the last bus home.  Absolutely EVERYTHING about the Hamlet just seems to keep getting better and better.  I suppose it has to end somewhere, but right now I'm just enjoying the ride!
> 
> Regarding your support of Aylesbury United, they were always in the Southern League until winning it in 1988 and spending one season in the Conference, then came down into our league in 1989.  They were immediately regarded as championship favourites and were pulling crowds way bigger than anyone else - around 1,000 when nobody else in the league at the time was getting more than about 500 - but they finished 3rd then just subsided to become another typical Isthmian Premier club for the next decade or so before getting relegated and losing their ground around the turn of the century.


 one of my favourite grounds Aylesbury united


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 3, 2015)

keith1 said:


> This is one of the two FA Cup records that we are involved in. The St Albans player was Billy Minter, and the match was a 4th qualifying round replay in 1922, which we won 8-7 after extra time. A few years later we had a 7-7 draw with Wealdstone in the same round.  These are the only 2 occasions in the FA Cup where teams have scored 7 and failed to win the match


 The St. Albans game is very famous, their player was Billy Minter.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 3, 2015)

quote -

"well its not Combat 18"

The 18 in Combat 18 standing for Adolf HItler

Owner of the Daily Mail - Lord Rothermere with Adolf Hitler


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm running a piece about our growing attendances on Buzz tomorrow (including StephenMac's excellent post here) - with a bit of luck, it will bring a few more down on Saturday.



Can you write that the toilets opposite stand is the new best place to enjoy the game?  I'd quite like to see the goal this Saturday from the ends...  Kind of miss that!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 4, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The St. Albans game is very famous, their player was Billy Minter.


 my first Dulwich away game was st albans city !!


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Piece here: 
As Dulwich Hamlet attendances continue to soar, new fans explain the appeal


----------



## Scutta (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Piece here:
> As Dulwich Hamlet attendances continue to soar, new fans explain the appeal


nice piece!!!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Piece here:
> As Dulwich Hamlet attendances continue to soar, new fans explain the appeal


 its great to see that this club has changed for the better !


----------



## all to nah (Feb 4, 2015)

all to nah said:


> This is a report from German tv. It says: The two fascists didn't come to court today. The judge wanted to close the action (?), but the prosecution persists to hear the fascists. They want the police to pick them up. There will be another day in court. The fascists have to pay that day and a fine of €150 for their absenteeism today.



The sentence was one of acquittal, today. The costs of the court case are carried by the treasury.

Thanks for your solidarity,
jan.


----------



## sankara (Feb 4, 2015)

Who has the ear of Hadley's? I reckon they need to tell the hot dog stand to sell these as a condition of their presence at CH.

http://www.scotsman.com/news/odd/lovely-buckfast-sausages-flying-off-shelves-1-3678872


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 4, 2015)

It doesn't really feel like 'solidarity' Jan, as I am so far away. I wish I was on the steps of the court room celebrating with you all.


----------



## all to nah (Feb 4, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It doesn't really feel like 'solidarity' Jan, as I am so far away. I wish I was on the steps of the court room celebrating with you all.



But so it feels for us!



I wasn't there as well, today. My job is not the best to take a day off. If it is on tv again, I'll post a link.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 4, 2015)

all to nah said:


> But so it feels for us!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't there as well, today. My job is not the best to take a day off. If it is on tv again, I'll post a link.


really pleased for everyone involved esp the 2. Had a group pic with the banner on Saturday just working out who's got the pic for us to send it. 

also happy to  the banner off to you guys or give it to you in July...

again well done to all!


----------



## all to nah (Feb 4, 2015)

I've posted a link to the Brixton Buzz-report with the photo from Saturday on our message board.
Would be great to receive the group picture (at least for the fanzine)!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 4, 2015)

all to nah said:


> I've posted a link to the Brixton Buzz-report with the photo from Saturday on our message board.
> Would be great to receive the group picture (at least for the fanzine)!


 I love the Brixton buzz it really is a great link for fans


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2015)

What happended to the Altona solidarity pictures from Saturday ??


----------



## Scutta (Feb 4, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 67267 What happended to the Altona solidarity pictures from Saturday ??




here's one but need to get the group shot.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 4, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Streatham


As the self-elected Life President of the Streatham DHFC Supporters' Club, an extra warm welcome from me.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 5, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> As the self-elected Life President of the Streatham DHFC Supporters' Club, an extra warm welcome from me.



That's only because you exiled me to New Zealand after I tried to declare myself Emperor and invade Tulse Hill, you rotten bastard


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## StephenMac (Feb 5, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


>


Now that is a thing of considerable beauty El Presidente.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 5, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


>



That's so post-Hacienda, pre-Britpop, post-Italia '90, pre-USA '94, post-Harry Enfield in _Men Behaving Badly_, pre-Tony and Deborah having a relationship in _Men Behaving Badly _I might just weep. Way to capture a period aesthetic.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 5, 2015)

Joe K said:


> That's so post-Hacienda, pre-Britpop, post-Italia '90, pre-USA '94, post-Harry Enfield in _Men Behaving Badly_, pre-Tony and Deborah having a relationship in _Men Behaving Badly _I might just weep. Way to capture a period aesthetic.


Your description is almost as good as the thing itself. Your skills are wasted, vornstyle76.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2015)

Or is it more "Drive the Red Wedge"

or "Pink Wedge"


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2015)

I was more going for 'post-Miami Vice suburban leisure centre rebranding which already looked dated as it was unveiled by a local councillor in the same week Brolin scored against England'  meets 'lesser rival to Now! compilation with both Bronski Beat and Run DMC on'  but I might just retrospectively claim it was Red Wedge influenced.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 5, 2015)

Brittas empire


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Brittas empire



Bang on


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Or is it more "Drive the Red Wedge"
> 
> or "Pink Wedge"
> 
> View attachment 67284


I'm seeing a blue and pink wedge spearing a football. "Blue and pink" replacing "Red" in the russian text. A banner.


----------



## sankara (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I'm seeing a blue and pink wedge spearing a football. "Blue and pink" replacing "Red" in the russian text. A banner.


We don't have enough (any) El Lissitsky-inspired banners/stickers/posters to my knowledge. Can someone who is good at design (not me) rectify that please?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm itching to do the design, but would have to leave fabrication to others. Printed vinyl canvas banners aren't that pricey if you do a whip-round


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Constructivism eh? Now you're talking. 

I think I may try my hand at a Hamlet/Barrier Block neo-brutalist number too.


----------



## sankara (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I'm itching to do the design, but would have to leave fabrication to others. Printed vinyl canvas banners aren't that pricey if you do a whip-round


Do it, it doesn't have to be made up as a banner. It could be a sticker or a t-shirt and probably other things wot I haven't thought of too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I'm itching to do the design, but would have to leave fabrication to others. Printed vinyl canvas banners aren't that pricey if you do a whip-round



Mate. I think you'd do an excellent job at designing a banner/sticker/whatever. See you at CH on Sat? x


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I'm seeing a blue and pink wedge spearing a football. "Blue and pink" replacing "Red" in the russian text. A banner.


Don't "see" it. DO it!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I'm itching to do the design, but would have to leave fabrication to others. Printed vinyl canvas banners aren't that pricey if you do a whip-round


Can't stand vinyl banners...they just look so PLASTIC, like the mock-fans ones you see around The Emirates Stadium or Stamford Bridge. Could just be 'old school dinosaur' me though...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

Pink and blue it


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Mate. I think you'd do an excellent job at designing a banner/sticker/whatever. See you at CH on Sat? x


Can't - niece's birthday party.
Has to be a banner - it's so striking 
Prices (dimensions in feet):
4x4: £45
6x6: £87
8x8:  £146

vornstyle76 - alternative is printing stencils and doing it in spraypaint. Hard to get solid saturated colour tho


----------



## Joe K (Feb 5, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Brittas empire



It's hard to state how important _The Brittas Empire _is to vornstyle76's aesthetic.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2015)

What about http://www.barmyflags.co.uk/
Probably pricier, but I'd prefer this any day over vinyl...


----------



## Joe K (Feb 5, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> I was more going for 'post-Miami Vice suburban leisure centre rebranding which already looked dated as it was unveiled by a local councillor in the same week Brolin scored against England'  meets 'lesser rival to Now! compilation with both Bronski Beat and Run DMC on'  but I might just retrospectively claim it was Red Wedge influenced.



Brolin scoring against England ('Brohlin - Dahlin - Broleeeeeen!') is to the pre-Tony-going-out-with-Deborah-in-_Men Behaving Badly_ generation what JFK getting shot was to _The Likely Lads_-is-a-black-and-white-programme-and-Bob's-not-married-yet generation.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What about http://www.barmyflags.co.uk/
> Probably pricier, but I'd prefer this any day over vinyl...


Can't hurt to get a quote.
Seeing as it's big flat areas, it might even be sewable ourselves. Ripstop nylon


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 5, 2015)

Would be more than happy to help out financially with any banner.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2015)

Constructivism

Could always look a using the huge grey wall by the toilets (where we had the Erhun art instillation

you construct a wooden/canvass  red wedge and circle on the wall and a fix to wall (if permission was agreeable)

Brutal art


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 5, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Constructivism
> 
> Could always look a using the huge grey wall by the toilets (where we had the Erhun art instillation
> 
> ...


Yeah that wall could do with something...


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Can't stand vinyl banners...they just look so PLASTIC, like the mock-fans ones you see around The Emirates Stadium or Stamford Bridge. Could just be 'old school dinosaur' me though...



There's nothing wrong with plastic flags.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2015)

Not if you're a plastic fan!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Not sure if it needs anything else


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Not sure if it needs anything else
> 
> View attachment 67303



Would love to see that as a mural on the big wall


----------



## Scolly (Feb 5, 2015)

I have made loads of banners, two sticks etc over the years..... we unveiled our new one (1st Hamlet flag) last sat.






Our orginal (OASIS) flag was from Barmyflags, they are good quality but expensive and I much prefer the 'home made' version.   I'm more than happy to make banners, if people can help as it usally involves lots of cutting out, sticking and painting... although I have made them all myself previously.

Examples





two sticks










Useful sunscreen in Brighton


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Would love to see that as a mural on the big wall


Easy to transcribe onto a wall by tracing a projection with chalk.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2015)

Constructivism

maybe change the Russian wording into Dulwich Hamlet, Rabble, estb

but keep lettering in Russian style

maybe circle more a football


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

The russian text is, as in the original, literally Break The Whites With The Pink And Blue Wedge.
Pink and blue works, but who/what are the whites?

"Tooting and Mitcham" doesn't really translate into russian.


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The russian text is, as in the original, literally Break The Whites With The Pink And Blue Wedge.
> Pink and blue works, but who/what are the whites?
> 
> "Tooting and Mitcham" doesn't really translate into russian.



Yes it does.

Tooting и Митчем


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks for clarification never knew what words said


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2015)

Then there's the green slime

зеленой слизью


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2015)

black and white are T**Ting colours


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2015)

Scutta said:


> black and white are T**Ting colours



Change it to green and white.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2015)

EDC said:


> Change it to green and white.


levred scum the wedge will break your walls


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2015)

the wedge will break your walls green slime.

клин сломается ваши стены зеленой слизью


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What about http://www.barmyflags.co.uk/
> Probably pricier, but I'd prefer this any day over vinyl...



Barmy flags are very good, got my flag from there, 12 x 6 though cost £180 7 years ago!!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet looks pretty nifty in Cyrillic actually 

ДУЛЫЧ ХАМЛЭТ


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> ДУЛЫЧ ХАМЛЭТ


fit


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Piece here:
> As Dulwich Hamlet attendances continue to soar, new fans explain the appeal


Blimey - that's already had well over a thousand page views.


----------



## SDE (Feb 6, 2015)

Great write up!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 6, 2015)

Just had a post on the Guardian football pages deleted by moderators for suggesting that the attendant whining Premier League fans should abandon ship and instead get themselves down to Champion Hill to check out DHFC's swaggering dandies. Tssk!


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 6, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Just had a post on the Guardian football pages deleted by moderators for suggesting that the attendant whining Premier League fans should abandon ship and instead get themselves down to Champion Hill to check out DHFC's swaggering dandies. Tssk!


 
That's atrocious.  Follow up, and ask why?  Send them the BB piece on attendances.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> That's atrocious.  Follow up, and ask why?  Send them the BB piece on attendances.


I might. But then I just reposted it three times and they suspended my account. In their defence, I posted it in an entirely irrelevant article which is a no-no according to their rather dull moderation policy. Might set up another account and keep reposting it just to be an irritating child.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

StephenMac = OG


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 6, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I might. But then I just reposted it three times and they suspended my account. In their defence, I posted it in an entirely irrelevant article which is a no-no according to their rather dull moderation policy. Might set up another account and keep reposting it just to be an irritating child.


 
Why is it irrelevant?


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Why is it irrelevant?


One was an article about Gareth Bale, another was about the top 10 things to look out for in the Premier League this weekend. Just had my second account suspended but admittedly I had posted the same comment on an article about Iceland (not the frozen food shop) reconnecting with its pagan past.
I've made a pact with myself to vaguely pretend to be an adult for the rest of the day. Might not last...


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 6, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> One was an article about Gareth Bale, another was about the top 10 things to look out for in the Premier League this weekend. Just had my second account suspended but admittedly I had posted the same comment on an article about Iceland (not the frozen food shop) reconnecting with its pagan past.
> I've made a pact with myself to vaguely pretend to be an adult for the rest of the day. Might not last...


Hahaha. I've a feeling I'm going to like you.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 7, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I posted it in an entirely irrelevant article which is a no-no according to their rather dull moderation policy.


You should have waited until their forthcoming series of articles,_Why Moaning Premier League Fans Are Total Bores And Should Kill Themselves_.


StephenMac said:


> reconnecting with its pagan past


COMPLETELY RELEVANT!


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

Great work!







Dulwich Hamlet and and Ritzy workers unite to support Dulwich Picture Gallery staff


----------



## Balbi (Feb 8, 2015)

Couldn't catch a video of it, but the 248 of Auckland City FC broke into 'Edgar Kail in my heart...' today, after I'd rhapsodised about the Dulwich last week. It wrongfooted me completely, but their version of 'No surrender to the Tooting scum' was vicious! 

Not a big group, but fairly noisy


----------



## treefrog (Feb 8, 2015)

Kiwitea street, the Tuscany of the south


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Not sure if it needs anything else
> 
> View attachment 67307





Crispy said:


> Dulwich Hamlet looks pretty nifty in Cyrillic actually
> 
> ДУЛЫЧ ХАМЛЭТ



*That's* what was missing. Now it's Beat The Whites With The Pink And Blue Dulwich Hamlet



If this happens, then whatever fabrication method is chosen, I can provide suitable artwork/templates.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 8, 2015)

so who is going to work this design up ?

sorry I haven't got the art skills, I can photo copy in A3 Colour (but who did the huge Gavin Rose poster ?)

But cannot waste opportunity

ps one design point shouldnt the Dulwich Hamlet wording go horizontal


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> so who is going to work this design up ?
> 
> sorry I haven't got the art skills, I can photo copy in A3 Colour (but who did the huge Gavin Rose poster ?)
> 
> ...


It could do. The original has the word WEDGE at the same angle in that location, though.

If this goes to a printed vinyl banner, then no further work is required. I can provide a PDF that they can print.
The same PDF can go to barmyflags for a quote, but they may have specific artwork requirements

Anything hand-made will need further design work, which I am happy to do.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It could do. The original has the word WEDGE at the same angle in that location, though.
> 
> If this goes to a printed vinyl banner, then no further work is required. I can provide a PDF that they can print.
> The same PDF can go to barmyflags for a quote, but they may have specific artwork requirements
> ...



If we decide to go down the handmade route, I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 9, 2015)

Couldn't find it on the league website so emailed them re play-off dates, as need to book some travel around that time.  Anyway, keep Thursday 30 April and Monday 4 May free in your diaries.

South Semi Finals Tuesday 28th April
North Semi Finals Wednesday 29th April
Premier Semi Finals Thursday 30th April
South Final Saturday 2nd May
North Final Sunday 3rd May
Premier Final Monday 4th May


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 9, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Couldn't find it on the league website so emailed them re play-off dates, as need to book some travel around that time.  Anyway, keep Thursday 30 April and Monday 4 May free in your diaries.
> 
> South Semi Finals Tuesday 28th April
> North Semi Finals Wednesday 29th April
> ...



Good to know!  I actually quite like how the table looks at the moment - playing Hendon at home, hope Margate win against the Met, and then an away day to the seaside on the May bank holiday.  Lovely.  As long as we can avoid the Met (and Bognor) I'll be happy, as they always seem to beat us recently.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 9, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> Good to know!  I actually quite like how the table looks at the moment - playing Hendon at home, hope Margate win against the Met, and then an away day to the seaside on the May bank holiday.  Lovely.  As long as we can avoid the Met (and Bognor) I'll be happy, as they always seem to beat us recently.



Away at Margate in May would just be fantastic.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Away at Margate in May would just be fantastic.


I'll be booking a room and making a night of it again  if that's the case. Me and Eme had a great time in Margate last time.


----------



## EDC (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd rather Dulwich finished second and got two home matches.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll be booking a room and making a night of it again  if that's the case. Me and Eme had a great time in Margate last time.


No doubt topped off by my lovely outfit on the way home.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'd rather Dulwich finished second and got two home matches.


Likewise.  Margate had less than 500 in their rather pokey three sided ground on Saturday, but if they're at hoe to us in the final they'll probably have something more like the 2,300 they pulled for their league match against Maidstone in September; likewise Lowestoft had 2,600 for last season's play off final in their ground with almost no terracing and some tight bottlenecks.  If we do get to the final I want to play it and win it at Champion Hill in front of a full house at home.


----------



## EDC (Feb 9, 2015)

Are match day takings shared or go to the home club for play off matches?  If the latter another good reason to want them to be at home, the size of the crowds and bar receipts.  The piss up can wait till after.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 9, 2015)

Shared in play-offs.


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'd rather Dulwich finished second and got two home matches.



Don't get me wrong, a May Day bank holiday at Champion Hill would be awesome as well.  But if we had to play away anywhere that day, I think I'd rather it was at Margate than anywhere else.


----------



## EDC (Feb 9, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> Don't get me wrong, a May Day bank holiday at Champion Hill would be awesome as well.  But if we had to play away anywhere that day, I think I'd rather it was at Margate than anywhere else.



Got to get there first though, second place is looking a bit iffy at present anyway.  Anywhere but Imber Court though.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Shared in play-offs.



Is it shared 3 ways? Between the 2 teams and the League??


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep, but not entirely sure of the exact percentage of the split.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> Got to get there first though, second place is looking a bit iffy at present anyway.  Anywhere but Imber Court though.



Can't see us getting 2nd now at all but really need to hang on to 3rd at least to have the Home Semi-Final, Hendon have one of their games in hand tonight.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yep, but not entirely sure of the exact percentage of the split.



Hopefully more to the Clubs than the league...


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Feb 9, 2015)

Interesting article on the plight of fellow Premier Division club Peacehaven &Telescombe. Seems that sometimes all that glitters is not gold... 

http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1192...o-continue-hard-won-rise#.VNjZe63clOc.twitter


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Interesting article on the plight of fellow Premier Division club Peacehaven &Telescombe. Seems that sometimes all that glitters is not gold...
> 
> http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1192...o-continue-hard-won-rise#.VNjZe63clOc.twitter


Blimey, that does suck. 



> By the end of March, the club have to demonstrate to the League that they have the funds in place to carry out the required ground improvements. At this point, they are £15,000 short. They have launched an appeal, entitled “Stand or Fall”, which asks supporters and businesses to step in and sponsor the additional seating and standing capacity required. If this appeal fails, then the club are likely to be forcibly relegated at the end of the season no matter their final league position.
> 
> Fifteen thousand pounds – perhaps the cost of the little toe on Juan Cuadrado’s left foot. It’s 0.01 per cent of the money that English Premier League clubs spent on transfers during the recently closed window. It seems such a trivial amount, yet for the want of such a sum one of our grassroots clubs may have to give up their hard-won status. That hardly seems fair, in a country where football seems to be run by people with more money than sense


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 9, 2015)

Well if they didn't allow theit little kids to play up like little brats right behind away fans trying to watch the game then maybe more people would support them...
Other than that...nice little club.
Though they did know the rules when they came up...and  I'd be more interested in knowing what fundraising they've done up to now, since last April, when they actually won promotion....


----------



## all to nah (Feb 9, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> [...]Hendon have one of their games in hand tonight.



...and is 0-1 down in the moment.


----------



## all to nah (Feb 9, 2015)

FT 1-1

IMHO a good result as the fourth and the fifth both dropped points.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 9, 2015)

all to nah said:


> FT 1-1
> 
> IMHO a good result as the fourth and the fifth both dropped points.



Yep cause now Hendon can only draw level with us rather than overtaking us by winning games in hand!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 10, 2015)

There's lots more results to come, in our favour & against.
Time to stop worrying about other results, and just crack on with getting behind the team as we try to obtain a home spot in the play-offs. Yeah, we lost to Canvey. It's not the end of the world...they beat us fair and square on the day...it's what happens in football. On here we sound like it's a major disaster...good grief,. get a grip people! IN GAVIN I TRUST!
So we might have 'blown the title'..against two teams with weekly five figure budgets...that's not a bad achievement in my book, so far!


----------



## Joe K (Feb 10, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Though they did know the rules when they came up



Exactly. However stupid the rules are - and they are completely absurd, no doubt about it - they're the same for everyone. If I was the owner of a club trying to push on up the pyramid and hoping the grading rules would be waived in my favour, I'd be ignoring countless examples of other people who have tripped up trying exactly the same thing. They remind me of when my students try and write essays five minutes before the deadline and are then surprised to find the work quite difficult. 

I also wonder how Peacehaven have managed this 'miraculous' rise. Winning the Sussex County League was one thing, but smashing through the D1S does make it look a bit as if they were paying big wages. If they've been pissing all their money on the wage bill while hoping the ground will look after itself, they can drop back down to the SCL for all I care.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 10, 2015)

One third of Forward the Hamlet (pettyboy) has co-written a piece on Aspire Academy for The False Nine football website. It delves into the inner workings of the academy and is a brilliant read: http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2015/02/10/the-state-of-the-game-aspire-football-academy-difference/.

It is part of their 'The State of the Game' series - considering the issues facing the modern game in England.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 10, 2015)

Just read it...excellent read. Will be linking from the official site in a few minutes.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 10, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Though they did know the rules when they came up...and  I'd be more interested in knowing what fundraising they've done up to now, since last April, when they actually won promotion....


 


Joe K said:


> Exactly. However stupid the rules are - and they are completely absurd, no doubt about it - they're the same for everyone. If I was the owner of a club trying to push on up the pyramid and hoping the grading rules would be waived in my favour, I'd be ignoring countless examples of other people who have tripped up trying exactly the same thing. They remind me of when my students try and write essays five minutes before the deadline and are then surprised to find the work quite difficult.
> 
> I also wonder how Peacehaven have managed this 'miraculous' rise. Winning the Sussex County League was one thing, but smashing through the D1S does make it look a bit as if they were paying big wages. If they've been pissing all their money on the wage bill while hoping the ground will look after itself, they can drop back down to the SCL for all I care.


I doubt Peacehaven are paying mega-money, but equally they have some fairly experienced Premier Division players in their squad so I doubt they're paying peanuts either.  I think their amazing success last season was partly due to a tragic incident in which one of their players (the son of the then manager) was killed in a street attack, and the whole club pulled together on a wave of emotion, but even if they were only paying £1,000 a week in players wages (just a hypothetical figure - I'll be surprised if it isn't more than that) they could have raised the funds required for ground improvements in less than a season by halving the wage budget.

It's a bit fatuous for people to compare the sum needed with the astronomical figures earned and spent at Premier League level.  Those clubs employ some of the best players in the world, get 50,000 crowds, multimillion £ sponsorship and television deals plus all the merchandising revenue, whereas Peacehaven get little more than 100 through the gate and five years ago their ground was just a railed off pitch with floodlights plus a standing shelter and no seats.  They must have raised a fair bit already just to get it to how it is now, so it looks like somewhere along the line they've got a bit carried away with their success on the pitch without really planning ahead properly.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 10, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Just read it...excellent read. Will be linking from the official site in a few minutes.


 
I think we need to check your temperature Dulwich Mishi !  Aren't you going to pull them up on "Dulwich play in the Ryman Premier Division"?

An excellent read indeed.  Some interesting insights from current and ex-players.  We are very fortunate to have access to these ASPIRE players.

What I am less clear on is how it is linked to the DHFC in the long-term.  Does anyone have an insight into how the governance of this works?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 10, 2015)

No...because it is...the Ryman League Premier Divison...therefore dropping the word 'League' still means the same, albeit abbreviated. I expect mistakes, just like on the Ryman League website, that says the Stonewall game is organised by the Supporters Trust...now I wonder what gave that impression?


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

A huddle of Hamlet fans at the Albert!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> A huddle of Hamlet fans at the Albert!
> 
> View attachment 67516


they look so cool im definitely coming to the next game


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Just read it...excellent read. Will be linking from the official site in a few minutes.



Thanks Dulwich Mishi, very kind of you to say. Appreciate the plug on the official site too.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 11, 2015)

Sounds like Peacehaven are belatedly making a real effort to raise the money needed for their ground improvements:

http://www.peacehavenfc.co.uk/news/stand-or-fall-gets-off-to-a-flyer-1374343.html


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 11, 2015)

Check out this Lego model of Champion Hill:



Made by https://twitter.com/brickstand.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 11, 2015)

Did anyone pick up my big black roll of gaffa tape at the Grays Ath home match on Saturday 31st Jan? Would be useful tonight. sankara?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 11, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Did anyone pick up my big black roll of gaffa tape at the Grays Ath home match on Saturday 31st Jan? Would be useful tonight. sankara?



I have it in my bag. I'll bring it. I was going to mention it last night but it slipped my mind. I blame cider x


----------



## EDC (Feb 11, 2015)

OK own up.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2015)

God I wish I could say that was me


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 11, 2015)

That is genuinely magnificent....and my new screensaver.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 11, 2015)

EDC said:


> OK own up.
> 
> View attachment 67528



Yeah, own up whoever put the dug-outs in the wrong position in relation to the tunnel.


----------



## sankara (Feb 11, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Did anyone pick up my big black roll of gaffa tape at the Grays Ath home match on Saturday 31st Jan? Would be useful tonight. sankara?


I was busily making up excuses about what I had done with it as I had absolutely no idea. Thanks poptyping for giving me the best excuse of them all.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 11, 2015)

sankara said:


> I was busily making up excuses about what I had done with it as I had absolutely no idea. Thanks poptyping for giving me the best excuse of them all.


----------



## EDC (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Yeah, own up whoever put the dug-outs in the wrong position in relation to the tunnel.



Fucking hell, Mishi will be furious.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 11, 2015)

Also, needs populating with Lego Dulwich fans:

Me: http://nerdbastards.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/angry-lego.png

vornstyle76 : http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1195354/thumbs/o-LEGO-FACES-ANGRY-facebook.jpg

sankara or Moroccan Sunset : http://www.thestar.com/content/dam/...man_in_20072.jpeg.size.xxlarge.letterbox.jpeg

I'll stop there.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 11, 2015)

EDC said:


> Fucking hell, Mishi will be furious.



He is.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 11, 2015)

vicarofsibley http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net.../Vinnie.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20140612180439

pettyboy http://images.mocpages.com/user_images/26951/12620879912_SPLASH.jpg

All other Dulwich fans, according to other teams' message boards: http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m0M7ND0NSn2W8Fbj7D4_9tA.jpg


----------



## Joe K (Feb 11, 2015)

Lego Alan Turvey turning up for his obligatory one Lego Dulwich game of the season: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/mUt_X-lxnzk/maxresdefault.jpg

Leatherhead fans for the away end: http://cache.lego.com/upload/conten...mages/pic50D151D516884E310DAFD2EAEECB0DA0.jpg

Kingstonian fans this season: https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5104/5731186573_c3f1353240.jpg


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 11, 2015)

That injured cowboy, sinister looking plague doctor and, er, big leather owl-man who go to the Toilets Opposite Stand:


----------



## Joe K (Feb 11, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> That injured cowboy, sinister looking plague doctor and, er, big leather owl-man who go to the Toilets Opposite Stand:
> View attachment 67530



Adopts 000 voice: 'Big Leather Owl-Man's a _LEGEND_.'


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Lego Alan Turvey turning up for his obligatory one Lego Dulwich game of the season: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/mUt_X-lxnzk/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> Leatherhead fans for the away end: http://cache.lego.com/upload/conten...mages/pic50D151D516884E310DAFD2EAEECB0DA0.jpg
> 
> Kingstonian fans this season: https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5104/5731186573_c3f1353240.jpg


"I'll stop there".


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Lego Alan Turvey turning up for his obligatory one Lego Dulwich game of the season: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/mUt_X-lxnzk/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> Leatherhead fans for the away end: http://cache.lego.com/upload/conten...mages/pic50D151D516884E310DAFD2EAEECB0DA0.jpg
> 
> Kingstonian fans this season: https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5104/5731186573_c3f1353240.jpg





Joe K said:


> vicarofsibley http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net.../Vinnie.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20140612180439
> 
> pettyboy http://images.mocpages.com/user_images/26951/12620879912_SPLASH.jpg
> 
> All other Dulwich fans, according to other teams' message boards: http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m0M7ND0NSn2W8Fbj7D4_9tA.jpg


I like my ice cream.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 11, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> I like my ice cream.



I meant 'I'll stop there until I find some more'.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2015)

Did anyone else speak to the 'spy' from tooting and Mitcham on Saturday? He was trying to work out why we're getting so many people in. You can read his impressions here: http://tmufc.boardhost.com/viewtopic_mobile.php?id=886


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Feb 12, 2015)

Forgive the Isthmian / Conference novice question, but what happens if Maidstone win promotion, but their 3G pitch isn't approved by the Conference?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 12, 2015)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Forgive the Isthmian / Conference novice question, but what happens if Maidstone win promotion, but their 3G pitch isn't approved by the Conference?


The Conference board have already given permission for the use of 3G pitches in Conf North, South, and National. Football League rejected.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2015)

EDC said:


> Fucking hell, Mishi will be furious.


 Not all all....fair play to whichever kid built that with their Lego set...at that age there's bound to be the odd mistake...if I was nitpicking I'd say the time of the clock should be stuck to where it's broken too...but I'm not...


----------



## Scolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Did anyone else speak to the 'spy' from tooting and Mitcham on Saturday? He was trying to work out why we're getting so many people in. You can read his impressions here: http://tmufc.boardhost.com/viewtopic_mobile.php?id=886



"the crowd seemed  almost like a Rugby Union crowd" 

Anyone get his address??? This Northern, League loving boy as never been so upset.............


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not all all....fair play to whichever kid built that with their Lego set.


No kid. http://www.brickstand.co.uk/
£300 for a premiership ground and they've got plenty to choose from


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 12, 2015)

Big thanks to Dulwich Mishi for bringing our attention to this photo of Alan 'Pardiola' Pardew, from a DHFC game in Malta in 1985. And thanks to Julie Petrie for giving us permission to use on Twitter.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahem...that's SIR Alan to you!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ahem...that's SIR Alan to you!


Credit where it's Pardew, you're right.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm gonna be avoiding Dulwich online stuff for the next fortnight so I can concentrate on becoming a father - and proving to my wife that I'm not addicted, just like an addict... So, yeah, well done everyone associated with the club, we've worked together to create something comparable to crack. It's fully plausible I'd ignore her waters breaking so I can read and re-read comments about various fans looking like Lego figures. That's probably not healthy.

In the meantime, here's the amazing t-shirt StephenMac got printed up for me:


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> *That's* what was missing. Now it's Beat The Whites With The Pink And Blue Dulwich Hamlet
> 
> View attachment 67431
> 
> If this happens, then whatever fabrication method is chosen, I can provide suitable artwork/templates.





Drive the Pink Wege
Did anyone get a quote from banners for all ?? would like to know cost (approx)


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 12, 2015)

There's one more Streatham/DHFC t shirt, as modelled so sexily above by vornstyle76, up for grabs. There would have been two but my lovely but erratic friend royally bollocksed one of them. 
First come, first served at a pretty reasonable price of no pounds exactly. Proof of Streatham residential address not required!
Will be at Bury on Saturday but probably can't be arsed to take it all the way there, so Lewes or Champion Hill a week on Saturday are potential handovers.
If there is more demand i'm sure I can get a few more done a bit further down the line.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 12, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> There's one more Streatham/DHFC t shirt, as modelled so sexily above by vornstyle76, up for grabs. There would have been two but my lovely but erratic friend royally bollocksed one of them.
> First come, first served at a pretty reasonable price of no pounds exactly. Proof of Streatham residential address not required!
> Will be at Bury on Saturday but probably can't be arsed to take it all the way there, so Lewes or Champion Hill a week on Saturday are potential handovers.
> If there is more demand i'm sure I can get a few more done a bit further down the line.


Shotgun!


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 12, 2015)

EDC said:


> OK own up.
> 
> View attachment 67528


that blew my fucking mind and i am not a dulwich fan.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 12, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Shotgun!


That was quick. Done.
If anyone else wants one in maybe a couple of months I can ask for some more. Don't want to take the piss with my mate even though he'd probably do them tomorrow if I asked. He may be in prison, dead in a ditch or in a monastery by then but hey, life's all about chance.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes

Activism is the rent we pay to live on this planet (and watch Dulwich Hamlet FC)


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 12, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> That was quick. Done.
> If anyone else wants one in maybe a couple of months I can ask for some more. Don't want to take the piss with my mate even though he'd probably do them tomorrow if I asked. He may be in prison, dead in a ditch or in a monastery by then but hey, life's all about chance.


 
Gone....to the Herne Hill resident!

Naturally was quick, as vicarofsibley spends all day on Urban doing this...


----------



## EDC (Feb 12, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> There's one more Streatham/DHFC t shirt, as modelled so sexily above by vornstyle76, up for grabs. There would have been two but my lovely but erratic friend royally bollocksed one of them.
> First come, first served at a pretty reasonable price of no pounds exactly. Proof of Streatham residential address not required!
> Will be at Bury on Saturday but probably can't be arsed to take it all the way there, so Lewes or Champion Hill a week on Saturday are potential handovers.
> If there is more demand i'm sure I can get a few more done a bit further down the line.



I wondered why he was posing around in a t shirt and not his usual leopard skin coat last night.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 12, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Gone....to the Herne Hill resident!
> 
> Naturally was quick, as vicarofsibley spends all day on Urban doing this...


I've heard he holidays in Streatham.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I've heard he holidays in Streatham.



It's tough kid but it's life.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 12, 2015)

Fucking love that design. Might see if I can get it printed on the back of my jacket


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 12, 2015)

Can I just check

I keep seeing tweets saying we DHFC pay the london living Wage (that would be great) but is it really true ?

or is it an aim ?


----------



## EDC (Feb 12, 2015)

If the club don't is there likely to be a protest?


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 12, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Can I just check
> 
> I keep seeing tweets saying we DHFC pay the london living Wage (that would be great) but is it really true ?
> 
> or is it an aim ?



It is true.  In fact, they just put staff on the new rate for 2015.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> It is true.  In fact, they just put staff on the new rate for 2015.


That's fantastic. Have you got a source for that - it'll make a good Buzz story.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 12, 2015)

Thats truly brilliant

I love our club

I really do

especially when so many (99%) of Premier clubs dont

That slogan

PL dont pay living wage but Dulwich hamlet does

is brilliant

I am in a dream wake me up !!

If all this can happen we can build/design/run/fill one of the best non league stadiums ever

Build it and they will come


----------



## EDC (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm pleased to say Chelsea do.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 13, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'm pleased to say Chelsea do.



No, they pay the national living wage, not the London one...


----------



## EDC (Feb 13, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> No, they pay the national living wage, not the London one...



It says here they pay the LLW.

http://www.chelseafc.com/news/latest-news/2014/12/chelsea-to-pay-living-wage.html


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably old hat to most on here but a workmate who made her Champion Hill debut on Wednesday, and had the Tuscany song explained to her, just spotted this in the window of Chener Books on Lordship Lane.

Certainly tickled me.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 13, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> View attachment 67660
> Probably old hat to most on here but a workmate who made her Champion Hill debut on Wednesday, and had the Tuscany song explained to her, just spotted this in the window of Cheney Books on Lordship Lane.
> 
> Certainly tickled me.


 Brilliant!  Hope Mr Beasley's seen it!


----------



## keith1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Brilliant!  Hope Mr Beasley's seen it!


That looks just like the scarf my mum knitted for me back in the early 1960s when I first started going to Champion Hill


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 13, 2015)

I bought some carabiners cheap in Lidl today

thinking of setting up a pulley system for flags at the car wash end _ but we will need a long ladder to get them up


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 13, 2015)

While I know DHFC will not be televised
couldn't we set up some live streaming for key away games
I accept will be poor quality but
all you allegedly need is an iphone and right app (seen the you tube DIY live streaming reports)

but not an iphone user


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> While I know DHFC will not be televised
> couldn't we set up some live streaming for key away games
> I accept will be poor quality but
> all you allegedly need is an iphone and right app (seen the you tube DIY live streaming reports)
> ...


Any smartphone will do. There are lots of services, but I've used Ustream in the past.
Would the club permit it?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 14, 2015)

We have an excellent company that films home games

I was simply thinking of those key key away games and as stated I accept poor quality

I just remember listening to a great radio commentary (was it Worthing)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 14, 2015)

Fair play to anyone who manages to watch 90 minutes of a game filmed on a smartphone at pitch level. They'd truly be hardy and dedicated beyond the call of duty.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2015)

Look! Look!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 15, 2015)

Dear Editor

Given the fantastic times we have had over the last three seasons isn't it time we used the skills we collectively have to produce a book with the best pictures and a few observations (nothing heavy, but certainly incl our community campaigning) players, key goals, 12th man, Supporters Trust,  fans nolonger with us "pressure Harry" etc, posters, banners, Ritzy, DHFC own Living Wage,  Stonewall, Altona,  banners, food,beer, best away days, Tuscany, The Rabble, attendances, dogs, cats, reindeer, Forward the Hamlet, podcasts, moral victory fanzine, something about players lost in WW1, etc etc 

But certainly more pictures than words


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 15, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dear Editor
> 
> Given the fantastic times we have had over the last three seasons isn't it time we used the skills we collectively have to produce a book with the best pictures and a few observations (nothing heavy, but certainly incl our community campaigning) players, key goals, 12th man, Supporters Trust,  fans nolonger with us "pressure Harry" etc, posters, banners, Ritzy, DHFC own Living Wage,  Stonewall, Altona,  banners, food,beer, best away days, Tuscany, The Rabble, attendances, dogs, cats, reindeer, Forward the Hamlet, podcasts, moral victory fanzine, something about players lost in WW1, etc etc
> 
> But certainly more pictures than words



3 seasons ?? What about the 2 seasons before that when we reached playoff finals?? ;-)


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 15, 2015)

Comment on DHFC Facebook page...

"Heard that your a left wing club and have a few admires up in Scotland from the celtic bhoys. Keep up the good work and there could be a few lads coming from Glasgow to see yous "


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 15, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> 3 seasons ?? What about the 2 seasons before that when we reached playoff finals?? ;-)


 Actually, I would suggest starting with the season before that (2009/10) when Gavin & Junior first took charge of the team.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Comment on DHFC Facebook page...
> 
> "Heard that your a left wing club and have a few admires up in Scotland from the celtic bhoys. Keep up the good work and there could be a few lads coming from Glasgow to see yous "


triffic. aint you the lucky ones!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 15, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Comment on DHFC Facebook page...
> 
> "Heard that your a left wing club and have a few admires up in Scotland from the celtic bhoys. Keep up the good work and there could be a few lads coming from Glasgow to see yous "



haha!

cant see it on the page tho?


----------



## Fingers (Feb 15, 2015)

Bored this afternoon so made a video


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 15, 2015)

Scutta said:


> haha!
> 
> cant see it on the page tho?



Yesterday at 22.18 I put "Five Thousand followers", that has 1 comment and that's it!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 15, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Yesterday at 22.18 I put "Five Thousand followers", that has 1 comment and that's it!


nice one will take a look!! I was looking in the posts section Doh!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 17, 2015)

Champion Hill Street Blues

We may have not been hipsters back in the day
but certainly a number of anti Tooting, anti Tory, anti Simon Hughes articles in Champion Hill Street Blues


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 17, 2015)

Champion Hill Street Blues Dec 1995
Pat Mitchell "Superfan"


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 67822
> 
> Champion Hill Street Blues
> 
> ...


That's because I edited it!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Champion Hill Street Blues Dec 1995
> Pat Mitchell "Superfan"
> 
> View attachment 67823


 This was a regular feature, on a 'local personality', which was published each week in the 'Southwark News'. they featured me once...hopefully copy lost 'in the mists of time!'


----------



## EDC (Feb 17, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Champion Hill Street Blues Dec 1995
> Pat Mitchell "Superfan"
> 
> View attachment 67823


TBW.  She drove me up the wall with that bloody rattle.


----------



## EDC (Feb 17, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Champion Hill Street Blues Dec 1995
> Pat Mitchell "Superfan"
> 
> View attachment 67823


TBW.  She drove me up the wall with that bloody rattle.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2015)

Shame on you...

"Rattle, Rattle, Rattle!"
*"Pat, Pat, Pat!"*
 "Rattle!"
*"Pat!"*
 "Rattle!"
*"Pat!"*
"Rattle, Rattle, Rattle!"
*"Pat, Pat, PAT!"*

As the song went...to the 'tune' of 'oggi,oggi,oggi...'


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## EDC (Feb 17, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Shame on you...
> 
> "Rattle, Rattle, Rattle!"
> *"Pat, Pat, Pat!"*
> ...


I quite like her answers to those questions. 

All  animals except cats !!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 17, 2015)

she seems great.

i broke my rattle at the game a few weeks ago.  i must get a new one.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2015)

She wasn't great...she was a LEGEND!


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Feb 17, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> She wasn't great...she was a LEGEND!



Pat the Rattle is my only memory from my one and only visit to the old Champion Hill Stadium. 'WATCH THE WINGER!!!'


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 17, 2015)

Seeing tweets tonight from Hemel re "kicking off" against Wealdstone
seems to be Luton fans causing the problems


----------



## EDC (Feb 17, 2015)

Margate won 1-0 away to Leiston tonight.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Feb 17, 2015)

Boo hiss.

Dozen to go. Catching them both is gonna be tough. But fun.


----------



## EDC (Feb 17, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Seeing tweets tonight from Hemel re "kicking off" against Wealdstone
> seems to be Luton fans causing the problems



Bromley fans at Ebbsfleet too.  What's up with these people?

Hemel bit off more than they could chew by all accounts and all mainly down to poor stewarding an a refusal 'to change ends' preferring to cause aggression by taunting.  Sound familiar?


----------



## Joe K (Feb 18, 2015)

EDC said:


> Bromley fans at Ebbsfleet too.  What's up with these people?
> 
> Hemel bit off more than they could chew by all accounts and all mainly down to poor stewarding an a refusal 'to change ends' preferring to cause aggression by taunting.  Sound familiar?



I have noticed, including at Maidstone last season, that loads of non-league clubs in the south seem to have these self-anointed&appointed 'casual' firms who've seen the giddy dickheads at Palace and are trying to import it into their own _Keeping Up Appearances_-inspired suburbs. However, you can tell they're faaake as fuck as there's no way they could afford the gear they wear without being proper middle-class. I mean, I've got a nice Scando hoolie jacket and some decent (IMO) trainers, but I'm a 33-year-old with no dependents and some disposable income. You can't really get a Fjallraven parka and a pair of Adidas Spezials with a paper round income, unless the tips are through the roof, so I think this is some parentally funded quasi-aggro which seems to be having predictably embarrassing consequences for those involved.   

They should introduce themselves to Darlington's youth element (see threads _passim_), who I hide from on the train even though I'm twice their age. 

#againstbritishultras


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 18, 2015)

Just realised that I'm not going to get to this weekend's match.  Stupid family commitments.


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 19, 2015)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Comment on DHFC Facebook page...
> 
> "Heard that your a left wing club and have a few admires up in Scotland from the celtic bhoys. Keep up the good work and there could be a few lads coming from Glasgow to see yous "



Is this meant as a promise or a threat?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 19, 2015)

blueheaven said:


> Is this meant as a promise or a threat?


same thing in Scotland, isnt it?


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 19, 2015)

blueheaven said:


> Is this meant as a promise or a threat?


 
Hilarious isn't it.  They clearly think that it would be like some kind of trophy or reward that if we continue with our work with the local community and championing national causes, then at the end of the season we might get the priviledge of a visit from a openly sectarian club...oh the honour.  I can't wait!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 19, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Hilarious isn't it.  They clearly think that it would be like some kind of trophy or reward that if we continue with our work with the local community and championing national causes, then at the end of the season we might get the priviledge of a visit from a openly sectarian club...oh the honour.  I can't wait!


not a celtic fan then?


----------



## Joe K (Feb 19, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Hilarious isn't it.  They clearly think that it would be like some kind of trophy or reward that if we continue with our work with the local community and championing national causes, then at the end of the season we might get the priviledge of a visit from a openly sectarian club...oh the honour.  I can't wait!



Complicated this like. I broadly agree that the way Celtic fans patronise little clubs - and they have numerous 'beneficiaries', including St Pauli - is pretty fucking irritating and one way in which they launder their sectarianism with an appeal to left-wing causes. On the other hand, at least they're not on the side of the sectarian divide that shoves its servile head right up the arse of every loathsome imperialist institution this country has to offer and promotes an ideology which has turned working-class people in Northern Ireland and Scotland against each other for centuries.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 19, 2015)

(This isn't a dig at specific Rangers fans, incidentally. My family is full of them. Just can't stand all that 'No Surrender' stuff.)


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 19, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Complicated this like. I broadly agree that the way Celtic fans patronise little clubs - and they have numerous 'beneficiaries', including St Pauli - is pretty fucking irritating and one way in which they launder their sectarianism with an appeal to left-wing causes. On the other hand, at least they're not on the side of the sectarian divide that shoves its servile head right up the arse of every loathsome imperialist institution this country has to offer and promotes an ideology which has turned working-class people in Northern Ireland and Scotland against each other for centuries.



I don't really think either Glasgow club covers itself in glory.


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 19, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Complicated this like. I broadly agree that the way Celtic fans patronise little clubs - and they have numerous 'beneficiaries', including St Pauli - is pretty fucking irritating and one way in which they launder their sectarianism with an appeal to left-wing causes. On the other hand, at least they're not on the side of the sectarian divide that shoves its servile head right up the arse of every loathsome imperialist institution this country has to offer and promotes an ideology which has turned working-class people in Northern Ireland and Scotland against each other for centuries.



When the only good thing that can be said about them is "at least they're not Rangers fans", it says quite a lot.

Honestly, part of what I love about coming to Dulwich Hamlet matches is that it's a million miles from the Old Firm bollocks we have to put up with as fans of Scottish clubs. It would be heart-breaking for me if the club was suddenly latched onto by either of those two mobs. It's the last thing a terrific, forward-thinking community club like DHFC needs to be associated with.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 19, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> I don't really think either Glasgow club covers itself in glory.



No, I don't either, but I have far less problem with Celtic than with Rangers.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 19, 2015)

blueheaven said:


> When the only good thing that can be said about them is "at least they're not Rangers fans", it says quite a lot.
> 
> Honestly, part of what I love about coming to Dulwich Hamlet matches is that it's a million miles from the Old Firm bollocks we have to put up with as fans of Scottish clubs. It would be heart-breaking for me if the club was suddenly latched onto by either of those two mobs. It's the last thing a terrific, forward-thinking community club like DHFC needs to be associated with.



I did also say that I have no problem with individual Rangers fans, and I know we have a few amongst our support. It's the principles.

It would be absolutely fantastic if Scottish football was rid of both clubs at the end of the day.


----------



## all to nah (Feb 19, 2015)

Joe K said:


> It would be absolutely fantastic if Scottish football was rid of both clubs at the end of the day.



That's exactly what I think - there's nothing good about the Old Firm for Scotland.


----------



## treefrog (Feb 19, 2015)

Old firm   made growing up in Glasgow more miserable than it needed to be. I still get my hackles up when someone asks me who I support out the two as that always meant some fucker was spoiling for a fight back in the day. I remember the aggro in the stands going to watch games as a kid and it put me off for decades until I discovered the joys of non-league.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 19, 2015)

The CLOSEST Glasgow club to Dulwich Hamlet are our good friends from Queen's Park FC. Our supporters go up there every year to take part in their Supporters Tournament, and we play them at 11-a-sides, and meet in other fan tournaments too. (Worthing, Namur & Leyton Orient being some past examples)
Whenever we play them, (or bump into them at a tournament, but not drawn against them, so we play a friendly) we compete for the Edgar Kail Cup, as Edgar was the first ever Englishman to be invited to 'guest' for them in a game.
Queens' Park have a totally non-political, non-sectarian fanbase)


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 20, 2015)

Queen's Park are also the only fully amateur club playing in the Scottish professional leagues, an impressive tradition to be able to maintain in the modern era - their motto being "to play for the sake of playing".

If there's an ethos or "politics" to admire, then theirs is a far loftier one than that of either of the Old Firm.


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2015)

The average attendance for Dulwich Hamlet is the league this season is now up to 954!

1200 at each of the remaining four home matches will make it 996, with the Maidstone match likely to considerably exceed 1200 it's almost certain the season's average will be over 1000.

If the crowds average something close to yesterdays it will close to a staggering 1100!


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 22, 2015)

EDC said:


> The average attendance for Dulwich Hamlet is the league this season is now up to 954!
> 
> 1200 at each of the remaining four home matches will make it 996, with the Maidstone match likely to considerably exceed 1200 it's almost certain the season's average will be over 1000.
> 
> If the crowds average something close to yesterdays it will close to a staggering 1100!


 long may it continue !


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 23, 2015)

Given the bumper attendances I do think the club should look into setting up a second matchday tent bar on the other side of the ground. Lots of people are bringing their own tins in to avoid the clubhouse queues, which is lost revenue that could be going to the club


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2015)

goldengraham said:


> Given the bumper attendances I do think the club should look into setting up a second matchday tent bar on the other side of the ground. Lots of people are bringing their own tins in to avoid the clubhouse queues, which is lost revenue that could be going to the club


They'd need to get their alcohol license amended first, which IIRC is in progress?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 23, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They'd need to get their alcohol license amended first, which IIRC is in progress?



That's my understanding, although others might know more. What I've been told is that it's proving difficult as the previous owners were apparently massively in breach of the licence conditions. They've smartened up now but it doesn't help with the licencing committee.


----------



## EDC (Feb 23, 2015)

Bring your own and the club can charge corkage.  Simple.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm letting a website use some of my photos for the extra nominal fee of £10. I want to give the dosh to Hamlet, so where's the best place to send it?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 23, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm letting a website use some of my photos for the extra nominal fee of £10. I want to give the dosh to Hamlet, so where's the best place to send it?



Twelth man 

In the bucket


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 23, 2015)

12th Man? You can donate by Paypal here or send me a DM and I can pass on bank details.

https://mobile.paypal.com/uk/cgi-bi...seraction=commit&token=EC-8BV12299AJ969644D#m


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2015)

Apparently the donation has gone in 

Players for photos!


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 24, 2015)

All received. You can expect a Serge goal on Saturday in return for the donation (or at the very least a Frazer Shaw surging run and cross)


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 24, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They'd need to get their alcohol license amended first, which IIRC is in progress?



ah ok, well here's hoping


----------



## Fingers (Feb 24, 2015)

The Kingstonian/Bognor incident has hit the Argus

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/11814122.Probe_launched_after_goalkeeper/


----------



## EDC (Feb 24, 2015)

Maidstone lose 2-1 away to Hampton & Richmond Borough tonight, Margate postponed and could now go top if they win their two games in hand.  It's all heading towards a truly massive match against Maidstone.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 25, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The Kingstonian/Bognor incident has hit the Argus
> 
> http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/11814122.Probe_launched_after_goalkeeper/




Is anyone going to tell him that the Argus has launched a probe to chase the keeper? Seems a bit harsh.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2015)

Can someone do the form thing for next few Hamlet games
and estimate how many points we are likely to end up
and where that will take us (prob play offs) ?

yes I know its only guess work, etc etc


----------



## sankara (Feb 25, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Can someone do the form thing for next few Hamlet games
> and estimate how many points we are likely to end up
> and where that will take us (prob play offs) ?
> 
> yes I know its only guess work, etc etc


http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem/league?sort=predicted


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 25, 2015)

sankara said:


> http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem/league?sort=predicted



That seems a pretty pessimistic take but even as a worse case scenario what's not to like about going down to Margate again, even if a home game would be preferable.

Things are starting to look a bit unhealthy at Maidstone from looking at their forum. Doom and gloom abounds. I'd bet my hat (or someone else's) that they won't reach 98 points and I fancy Margate to pip them to the title. Lots of twists and turns to come though without doubt.

DHFC v Maidstone could be MASSIVE.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 25, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> That seems a pretty pessimistic take but even as a worse case scenario what's not to like about going down to Margate again, even if a home game would be preferable.
> 
> Things are starting to look a bit unhealthy at Maidstone from looking at their forum. Doom and gloom abounds. I'd bet my hat (or someone else's) that they won't reach 98 points and I fancy Margate to pip them to the title. Lots of twists and turns to come though without doubt.
> 
> DHFC v Maidstone could be MASSIVE.



I'm feeling pretty sure we're looking at an away play-off this year. The second-half slump is happening again - we were talking to Kevin James before the match on Saturday and he was saying how teams fear coming to CH when the pitch is at its best, but I think we can all see how Gav's style doesn't translate so easily onto rougher pitches (see what happened at Hampton, for instance). There are games like Margate where we rise above it, but once again we're seeing teams who were a long way behind us in November and early December peeking over our shoulders. 

If it comes down to an away play-off, I'd rather go to Margate than Maidstone or Met Police. Met Police are _exactly _the kind of side who'd know how to grind out a win against us in a one-legged play-off, Maidstone would have their huge crowd behind them, but I think Margate could bottle it.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 25, 2015)

Agree with Joe. Interested to hear people's views on possible Hendon or East Thurrock playoff?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I'm feeling pretty sure we're looking at an away play-off this year. The second-half slump is happening again - we were talking to Kevin James before the match on Saturday and he was saying how teams fear coming to CH when the pitch is at its best, but I think we can all see how Gav's style doesn't translate so easily onto rougher pitches (see what happened at Hampton, for instance). There are games like Margate where we rise above it, but once again we're seeing teams who were a long way behind us in November and early December peeking over our shoulders.
> 
> If it comes down to an away play-off, I'd rather go to Margate than Maidstone or Met Police. Met Police are _exactly _the kind of side who'd know how to grind out a win against us in a one-legged play-off, Maidstone would have their huge crowd behind them, but I think Margate could bottle it.



Maidstone's huge crowd can turn on them and it is a perfect pitch and we would be segregated so we would all be under cover.  600 tickets is the minimum required allocation, which I think is ALL we should allocate Maidstone for our game at Home.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Agree with Joe. Interested to hear people's views on possible Hendon or East Thurrock playoff?



Ooh, Hendon is easier to get too, but would be on the side again?  Hard decisions.  East Thurrock, harder to get to, but good under cover at one end, not sure we would all fit under there though, also dodgy pitch.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 25, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Agree with Joe. Interested to hear people's views on possible Hendon or East Thurrock playoff?



Hendon are really hard to call. I don't think anyone expected to be up there, but they're the kind of team who have proper Isthmian pedigree and therefore there'd be narrative to them getting promoted, which would potentially create a bit of buzz around a play-off. Not sure I'd fancy our chances of travelling up there in that situation. East Thurrock are one of a number of teams who might nab the last spot if things jig around a bit - surely not at our expense this time! - and I think I'd be less intimidated by them away than the others. Leiston, Ks, Bognor and Billericay are all on the fringes of it but I doubt they'd be able to overhaul our points - wouldn't fancy going to any of those places and getting a result; think we'd beat most of them at home.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 25, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I'm feeling pretty sure we're looking at an away play-off this year. The second-half slump is happening again - we were talking to Kevin James before the match on Saturday and he was saying how teams fear coming to CH when the pitch is at its best, but I think we can all see how Gav's style doesn't translate so easily onto rougher pitches (see what happened at Hampton, for instance). There are games like Margate where we rise above it, but once again we're seeing teams who were a long way behind us in November and early December peeking over our shoulders.
> 
> If it comes down to an away play-off, I'd rather go to Margate than Maidstone or Met Police. Met Police are _exactly _the kind of side who'd know how to grind out a win against us in a one-legged play-off, Maidstone would have their huge crowd behind them, but I think Margate could bottle it.



I agree entirely about the pitch issue although I thought there was quite a lot more long ball stuff going on last night even though it was obviously a much changed team. Putting my optimistic hat on, given what Kevin James (who was hilarious last night) said to you, maybe if teams feel emboldened into having a bit of a go at Champion Hill it could play into Dulwich's hands.

I'd rather go to Margate than Maidstone because it's more fun and we've got a hex on them but I agree with B.I.G that Maidstone could completely bottle a play off in the circumstances. Their fans really don't seem to be happy campers at the moment.

Met Police is the nightmare scenario, in my opinion, for the reasons you state.


----------



## Poids (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd rather face ANYONE but the Met Police in the play-off. If ever a game was nailed on to be decided by a horrible scrappy 93rd minute winner (probably bundled over the line by one their centre-backs) it's that one.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2015)

Just no Met Police thanks. Any of the others will be fine.


----------



## Christian Burt (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm the opposite, despite past results, I'd rather play any side which is essentially less good than another. So I'd take Met Police over Margate.

*awaits this to bite me on the arse in a few months*

To be honest, right now we shouldn't really be looking too far ahead, need a bit of form or it may end up like last season and we just miss out.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd be happy if we never play the Met again. And I never want to visit their shitty, fan-free ground again.
(Although I loved the mist that swept over it last time)


----------



## Poids (Feb 25, 2015)

editor said:


> I'd be happy if we never play the Met again. And I never want to visit their shitty, fan-free ground again.
> (Although I loved the mist that swept over it last time)



Oh I don't know. In a world of few certainties there's a part of me that quite likes knowing I'm going to go and have a thoroughly miserable afternoon every time we have to play them.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 25, 2015)

Poids said:


> Oh I don't know. In a world of few certainties there's a part of me that quite likes knowing I'm going to go and have a thoroughly miserable afternoon every time we have to play them.


and the massive debate/moan on internet afterwards...


----------



## Poids (Feb 25, 2015)

Scutta said:


> and the massive debate/moan on internet afterwards...



Oh yes. All part of the fun.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 25, 2015)

Although if we did lose to the Met in a play-off semi i'd be behind them all the way in the final, if only to ensure not having to face them again for at least 12 months. We'd then probably draw them in the bloody Cup or Trophy though.


----------



## Poids (Feb 25, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Although if we did lose to the Met in a play-off semi i'd be behind them all the way in the final, if only to ensure not having to face them again for at least 12 months. We'd then probably draw them in the bloody Cup or Trophy though.



Oh yeah totally. I've no doubt whatsoever we'll wind up having to play them at least once next season whatever division they're in.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 25, 2015)

Poids said:


> Oh yeah totally. I've no doubt whatsoever we'll wind up having to play them at least once next season whatever division they're in.



probably, the bast..... wait a minute cant say that


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 25, 2015)

If we don't finish second then I won't be too gutted if we don't go up...as long as the team in second place does. Not that I don't want us to go up...no matter where we finish...


----------



## EDC (Feb 25, 2015)

Scutta said:


> probably, the bast..... wait a minute cant say that



They're 1-0 up away to Grays Athletic tonight, 75th minute.


----------



## EDC (Feb 25, 2015)

All over, 1-0 to the Police.


----------



## SDE (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd go with Burt here. 

At the end of the day (it's midnight) and I'd rather face a theoretically lesser team on paper like Met Police, Hendon, ET or whoever, than M'n'M. 

Maidstone and Margate have top quality players. I think Margate players suffer a bit from not getting up for every occasion but they surely would for a play-off game in front of a chunky crowd. I think they'll win it anyway. 

The Met Police hoodoo is just one of those odd things in football. A strange little string of results, nothing more than that. We're better than them and would beat them more times than not on average. So no fear there. They'll finish 4th. 

I think we'll finish 3rd, beat Bognor in the semi then lose to Maidstone away in the final. 

I just hope I've got the last result of that sequence wrong  

And if all of this comes true then I'm going to start doing the fucking lottery.


----------



## SDE (Feb 25, 2015)

Ooops - meant Met would finish 5th. Bog-shite 4th.


----------



## gareth taylor (Feb 25, 2015)

SDE said:


> Ooops - meant Met would finish 5th. Bog-shite 4th.


 assuming Dulwich make the play offs when are the dates ?


----------



## tasty_snacks (Feb 26, 2015)

Fuck this negativity, I still have designs on winning the league at Tonbridge. 

I know it'd take an epic turnaround in form, but we can beat any team in this division. We've been on several match winning streaks before. Maidstone is getting the jitters, Margate is a due a wobble after 6 straight wins. If Maidstone win & draw their games in hand we've only got to take 3 more points than them over 8 matches (remembering that Maidstone v Margate is one of them) and we'll go into that final home match with EVERYTHING still to play for. So let's allow our minds to fantasize a while longer, at least until 1650 on Saturday.....

Based on such indefatigable logic, I've no idea why you'd want to know when the PO dates are Gareth, but if you want to mark your diary they're up on the Ryman League fixtures page.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Feb 26, 2015)

You gotta be borderline religious along with optimistic on the idea of Dulwich winning the league, it's still possible obviously but at the moment it just seems very unlikely unless both Margate and Maidstone lose their remainder of games in hand and slump so hard in form they're virtually a bogey team. Playoffs seem likely, I wasn't at the Met Police game but by the sounds of it it wasn't great at all so I could hope for that. But for anyone else, including either of the title contenders, we could give them a hard time in the game and prove a tough challenge, even away against Maidstone. 

The season finale is starting to really build up though, and I'm actually looking forward to the run in regardless of what happens. Being optimistic though, 2nd/3rd would be great!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 26, 2015)

I reckon, we'll win a couple of games, draw a couple of games, and lose a couple of games.

0800 pundit-for-hire for job opps.

Thanks.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 26, 2015)

According to this front cover, your team gets a mention in next month's Socialist Standard:







See bottom right hand corner. This wouldn't have happened back in the day when all the editorial committee were Fulham fans.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 27, 2015)

Good grief...I didn't realise that group still existed. Possibly one of the most boring leftie magazines i've ever read!
Wow! Must have a readership of dozens... 

Gonna have to pop up to Housemans to get a copy...intriqued, to say the least!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe we're going to be denounced for insufficient commitment to chanting ACAB songs.


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 27, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe we're going to be denounced for insufficient commitment to chanting ACAB songs.



Don't forget that we're all beardy liberals.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning all,

We are currently running a competition on social media to win a 1967 Dulwich Hamlet Football Club vs Clapton FC match programme. Click here to view images.

Of course, we understand some of our listeners may not be on social media. If this is the case for you, and you wish to enter the competition, just 'like' this post.

Best of luck to all entrants. The winner will be announced next Friday (06 March).

Forward the Hamlet.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 27, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Although if we did lose to the Met in a play-off semi i'd be behind them all the way in the final, if only to ensure not having to face them again for at least 12 months. We'd then probably draw them in the bloody Cup or Trophy though.


If we don't go up I'd rather Maidstone and Margate go up, as either of them staying down will be favourites next season.  I can't see Not Police ever winning the division outright, or even really finishing in the top three.  With no Maidstone or Margate we'd be the biggest club in the league by a distance and I'd really fancy us to be Isthmian League champions for the first time since 1949, which has always been my main ambition as a Hamlet follower.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 27, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> If we don't go up I'd rather Maidstone and Margate go up, as either of them staying down will be favourites next season.  I can't see Not Police ever winning the division outright, or even really finishing in the top three.  With no Maidstone or Margate we'd be the biggest club in the league by a distance and I'd really fancy us to be Isthmian League champions for the first time since 1949, which has always been my main ambition as a Hamlet follower.



That would be quite something... and another year without over excited stewarding in the conference south!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Feb 27, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> If we don't go up I'd rather Maidstone and Margate go up, as either of them staying down will be favourites next season.  I can't see Not Police ever winning the division outright, or even really finishing in the top three.  With no Maidstone or Margate we'd be the biggest club in the league by a distance and I'd really fancy us to be Isthmian League champions for the first time since 1949, which has always been my main ambition as a Hamlet follower.


That's a really, really good point.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 27, 2015)

Scutta said:


> That would be quite something... and another year without over excited stewarding in the conference south!


Or at Maidstone, if they've gone up with Margate!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 27, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Or at Maidstone, if they've gone up with Margate!


and no beer showers from other fans!! 

(maybe our own)


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 2, 2015)

Bit of a rookie question, and I'm not sure if this has been asked, but is there a reason as to why people don't have/wear Hamlet shirts? Not saying its a bad thing at all, however i've noticed probably one or two people have them, which I find interesting.


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 2, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Bit of a rookie question, and I'm not sure if this has been asked, but is there a reason as to why people don't have/wear Hamlet shirts? Not saying its a bad thing at all, however i've noticed probably one or two people have them, which I find interesting.



I've got four... very rarely wear them to games though.  Probably a subconscious thing from my days supporting Reading when any "shirters" were generally ridiculed and, more importantly, not allowed in pubs.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 2, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Bit of a rookie question, and I'm not sure if this has been asked, but is there a reason as to why people don't have/wear Hamlet shirts? Not saying its a bad thing at all, however i've noticed probably one or two people have them, which I find interesting.



Football tops are expensive  even if the profit margin on them is low.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 2, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> I've got four... very rarely wear them to games though.  Probably a subconscious thing from my days supporting Reading when any "shirters" were generally ridiculed and, more importantly, not allowed in pubs.



Scarfers deserve ridicule IMO. Sorry, scarfers.


----------



## EDC (Mar 2, 2015)

How's this for attire!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2015)

No idea, I have bought an away one...which have sold well. But they are on sale from the Megashed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Scarfers deserve ridicule IMO. Sorry, scarfers.


 I understand the term 'scarfer' to mean 'an ordinary fans'...as opposed to a 'hooligan-fan'.Does that make you our 'top boy' then, Joe?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 2, 2015)

with my figure wearing anything sporty would not be a good move.

i like a scarf though.  i'm an accessories kind of boy.


----------



## sankara (Mar 2, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Scarfers deserve ridicule IMO. Sorry, scarfers.


I'm not liking that one. I have to draw a line somewhere.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 2, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I understand the term 'scarfer' to mean 'an ordinary fans'...as opposed to a 'hooligan-fan'.Does that make you our 'top boy' then, Joe?



You know me, Mishi. More banning orders than you can shake a scarf at.

I did once get an email from that bullshit merchant Dougie Brimson, mind.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 5, 2015)

In the non-league paper...well online at least. 

http://www.thenonleaguefootballpape...h-hamlet-fc-building-support-a-different-way/

The para on avid left support doesn't make any sense though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Good grief...I didn't realise that group still existed. Possibly one of the most boring leftie magazines i've ever read!
> Wow! Must have a readership of dozens...
> 
> Gonna have to pop up to Housemans to get a copy...intriqued, to say the least!



Just saw this you cheeky git.


----------



## EDC (Mar 5, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> In the non-league paper...well online at least.
> 
> http://www.thenonleaguefootballpape...h-hamlet-fc-building-support-a-different-way/
> 
> The para on avid left support doesn't make any sense though.



Neither does this...... 'For one thing its the price of entry – a regular ticket costs £4'


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 5, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> In the non-league paper...well online at least.
> 
> http://www.thenonleaguefootballpape...h-hamlet-fc-building-support-a-different-way/
> 
> The para on avid left support doesn't make any sense though.



Looks to have been stuck together from a quick read of a couple of the other articles.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 5, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> In the non-league paper...well online at least.
> 
> http://www.thenonleaguefootballpape...h-hamlet-fc-building-support-a-different-way/
> 
> The para on avid left support doesn't make any sense though.


That is a truly shit article. Terribly written and inaccurate.


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 5, 2015)

4 games in hand on Met Police? I wish that were true.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 5, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Looks to have been stuck together from a quick read of a couple of the other articles.


spot on.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 5, 2015)

Factually inaccurate, in quite a wild way, and terribly written - it makes it sound as though Lewes are fourth place in the league, rather than in the attendance table. Really feels like it's been written by a kid on work experience or [_Twilight Zone _music] someone trying to discredit or undermine the club in some way.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 6, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Factually inaccurate, in quite a wild way, and terribly written - it makes it sound as though Lewes are fourth place in the league, rather than in the attendance table. Really feels like it's been written by a kid on work experience or [_Twilight Zone _music] someone trying to discredit or undermine the club in some way.



Harsh.  The author did get an A in English literature http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/edd-paul/7b/6a5/55b


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Hilarious isn't it.  They clearly think that it would be like some kind of trophy or reward that if we continue with our work with the local community and championing national causes, then at the end of the season we might get the priviledge of a visit from a openly sectarian club...oh the honour.  I can't wait!


it's a proper cringe, that's for sure.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 6, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Harsh.  The author did get an A in English literature http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/edd-paul/7b/6a5/55b


But only C in English Language.

I remember having to study Wordsworth's Prelude for my English Literature O Level, and that was a load of old bollocks too.


----------



## EDC (Mar 6, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> But only C in English Language.
> 
> I remember having to study Wordsworth's Prelude for my English Literature O Level, and that was a load of old bollocks too.



I had to do The Hobbit, no wonder I though the films were a load of shit too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 6, 2015)

My one 'O' Level is English langauge....not that you'd realise by my postings, various fanzine type stuff & poetry!


----------



## EDC (Mar 6, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> My one 'O' Level is English langauge....not that you'd realise by my postings, various fanzine type stuff & poetry!



I've just beaten you, I got one in English language and another in Environmental Studies (don't ask me please).. If there was one in old football grounds......


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 8, 2015)

So can someone post up the Sunday Times article ?

ummmm cartoon seems to miss the point - sure hope the article is better


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2015)

Um, it's probably saying that our fans aren't the sterotypical "The referees' a wanker" or type of supporter, and the make-up of our current high support doesn't match the standard demographic for either non-league, or football in general.

Can't really argue with that. I'm surprised that someone hasn't made more of the fact the cartoon seems to be of a white, heterosexual couple though...


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/sport/football/article1528160.ece

Here's a part of it, I'm not a subscriber to see the rest though.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2015)

Don't to that...I'm buying it as soon as I leave my local internet cafe...you'll spoil my excitement!


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 8, 2015)

It's a pathetic article. It's an inflatable giraffe, not a giraffe head mask!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

If Rod Liddle hates us we must be doing something right, he's an absolute cunt - and a Millwall fan.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 8, 2015)

Rod liddle's name was already on the List but now I've underlined it in red.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> It's a pathetic article. It's an inflatable giraffe, not a giraffe head mask!



Why is it pathetic?

Can anyone post a scan / photo of the article?


----------



## Al Crane (Mar 8, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Why is it pathetic?
> 
> Can anyone post a scan / photo of the article?



It's on Twitter:


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 8, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Why is it pathetic?
> 
> Can anyone post a scan / photo of the article?



Full of lazy comments about class and digs at the quality of football


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've been making a large version of the badge on GIMP. Not vector graphics I'm afraid, and a bit 'Commodore 64' overall but it's better image quality than anything I could find online and unless you're getting MASSIVE stickers printed it'll look alright. I can email you the xcf file if you want, or send you a png with any minor changes (i.e. a darker blue). EDIT: oooh, stop press, you can save as psd files in GIMP.




That's the old badge....

New one as pdf file for photoshop editing - http://dhst.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Dulwich_Crest.pdf

And smaller jpg here:


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> Full of lazy comments about class and digs at the quality of football



Seen it now...

So, Ron Liddle comes to "a few" games, doesn't speak to any fans (at least quote any) and then preaches to us. What a load of old bollocks.

So giving free tickets to LGBT fans and tackling homophobia is a "right-on, typically white middle middle-class London" thing. How about it's just doing the right, blindingly obvious thing you prick?

Shows himself to be a sexist fuckwit as well with his comment that women are "useless at playing football"? Well, he clearly he hasn't watched any recently...but I guess actually taking time to research a subject it too much for Ron.

And Dulwich is an "achingly bourgeois movement", which goes to show he hasn't actually spoken to anyone. That's just plain offensive....not just to the dinosaurs; but to the dinosaur-nouveaus, the nouveaus and the nouveau-nouveaus...

Despite this achingly incorrect narrative, he somehow concludes that we are going in the right direction. Well, cheers Ron...but you know what, I don't care what you think. I suggest you stick with keeping your head down at Dagenham, or wherever you spend your Saturdays regularly, because apparently being proactive in welcoming ALL to our club is too bourgeois for you.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

it's on fb too. It's even lower grade trolling than we get in here...


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## darryl (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to work at the BBC, and I used to run into Liddle a fair bit. Even back then, when he edited the Today programme, he looked like a walking mid-life crisis in a leather jacket.

It says something about people when they condemn not acting like a dick as being "right on" and "middle class".


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

That said, it is amazing that we're seeing articles and even a cartoon about Dulwich Hamlet in the Sunday Times!


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

"Achingly bourgeois"


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2015)

surprised we havent had an article like this already.... but pretty funny it's from Rod liddle in the sunday times rather than a random blogger. Im just annoyed he doesnt completely hate us as he seems to concede we are alright.. im not sure i want his seal of approval. twat.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

Looking at photos of Hamlet's support and it does seem to be about 95% white. Is that because of the photos a racist media is using or would it be the same if I went to the ground? It does seem a very middle-class affair when viewed through the not very reliable filter of the internet.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Looking at photos of Hamlet's support and it does seem to be about 95% white. Is that because of the photos a racist media is using or would it be the same if I went to the ground? It does seem a very middle-class affair when viewed through the not very reliable filter of the internet.


On what criteria are you supposedly judging the "middle classness" of the crowd here?

And who cares anyway? The point is that it's open to anyone and the club goes out of its way to be far more inclusive than the majority of clubs.












Are this lot all middle class? I've no idea, and it's not something I'm going to waste time worrying about.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> On what criteria are you supposedly judging the "middle classness" of the crowd here?
> 
> And who cares anyway? The point is that it's open to anyone and the club goes out of its way to be far more inclusive than the majority of clubs.
> 
> ...




Well, I looked at lots of photos you see. The people looked quite posh and expensively dressed compared to say, my hometown, or the crowd at Rayo when I go and watch them. Also, it doesn't seem to be demographically representative of the local borough. So, I've made some superficial judgements based on that, but I've got a hunch they might be true.

You obviously do know if the home support is middle class or not if you go there every other week. You could just tell me if it is or not. As you say, if it's open to everyone then fair enough. Just looks a bit, you know, posh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Looking at photos of Hamlet's support and it does seem to be about 95% white. Is that because of the photos a racist media is using or would it be the same if I went to the ground? It does seem a very middle-class affair when viewed through the not very reliable filter of the internet.



Well the crowd is predominantly white. I think it's an odd thing to snipe at Dulwich for though - it's universal at football matches IME and I think the crowd is more diverse than pretty much any other I'm aware of. The fans of teams we're playing are often 100% white. And higher up I'm not aware of any Premier League teams that can boast very diverse fans. Why that is is a wider issue than Dulwich IMO. 

Middle class? There's some truth in that one IMO although again it's overstated, and again anyone who thinks other teams fanbases are universally working class hasn't been paying any attention for the last few decades.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well the crowd is predominantly white. I think it's an odd thing to snipe at Dulwich for though - it's universal at football matches IME and I think the crowd is more diverse than pretty much any other I'm aware of. The fans of teams we're playing are often 100% white. And higher up I'm not aware of any Premier League teams that can boast very diverse fans. Why that is is a wider issue than Dulwich IMO.
> 
> Middle class? There's some truth in that one IMO although again it's overstated, and again anyone who thinks other teams fanbases are universally working class hasn't been paying any attention for the last few decades.



Thanks. Nice answer.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Thanks. Nice answer.


To a shit question.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> To a shit question.



It's fair enough to ask. Sorry, but I've read loads of posts about DH being "real football" and then when I take the time to look there's a photo of someone sipping a glass of fucking white wine on the touchline.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> It's fair enough to ask. Sorry, but I've read loads of posts about DH being "real football" and then when I take the time to look there's a photo of someone sipping a glass of fucking white wine on the touchline.


What is "real football" then, according to you?.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> What is "real football" then, according to you?.



Not that sure but doesn't have much chardonnay in it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm not arsed about what people are drinking or what clothes they're wearing, sorry.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm not arsed about what people are drinking or what clothes they're wearing, sorry.



If you don't drink a bottle of rum while wearing tracksuit bottoms and crocs you aren't a real football fan. Sorry.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> It's fair enough to ask. Sorry, but I've read loads of posts about DH being "real football" and then when I take the time to look there's a photo of someone sipping a glass of fucking white wine on the touchline.


How many photos of the hundreds that have been posted have you seen of people drinking wine then?   0.1%? Or maybe it's 0.01%?

The vast majority drink cans or pints of beer or cider, as well you know.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> How many photos of the hundreds that have been posted have you seen of people drinking wine then?   0.1%? Or maybe it's 0.01%?
> 
> The vast majority drink cans or pints of beer or cider, as well you know.



Do you think you can find anyone drinking a glass of white wine on the touchline at any other football club? Seriously? If it's posh then fair enough. The politics looks great and if you all have fun then lovely. It's just pretty middle-class looking. That's all. It's fair enough to point that out, especially if the club is being used as a contrast to the corporate experience of the Premiership.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Do you think you can find anyone drinking a glass of white wine on the touchline at any other football club? Seriously? If it's posh then fair enough. The politics looks great and if you all have fun then lovely. It's just pretty middle-class looking. That's all. It's fair enough to point that out, especially if the club is being used as a contrast to the corporate experience of the Premiership.


You think people don't drink wine at football games? What planet are you on? I'd imagine every football bar stocks wine, just like pubs.

Or is it the fact that you've seen one picture of someone doing it _by the touchline_ that makes the cornerstone of whatever point it is you're trying to make?


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm impressed that anyone can tell that a plastic cup of yellow liquid is white wine, let alone the grape variety and social class of the person holding it.

Even if those amazing skills are correct, what leads you to decide that this one person represents over 1300 other people also in the stadium?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

magneze said:


> I'm impressed that anyone can tell that a plastic cup of yellow liquid is white wine, let alone the grape variety and social class of the person holding it.
> 
> Even if those amazing skills are correct, what leads you to decide that this one person represents over 1300 other people also in the stadium?



In a fucking wine GLASS.


----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> In a fucking wine GLASS.


Oh, well. Case closed then. Well done. *slow handclap*


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> You think people don't drink wine at football games? What planet are you on? I'd imagine every football bar stocks wine, just like pubs.
> 
> Or is it the fact that you've seen one picture of someone doing it _by the touchline_ that makes the cornerstone of whatever point it is you're trying to make?



Yeah, perfectly normal to see someone sipping a glass of white wine at a lower league football game. Was always like that at Blackpool Mechanics.

What I did there was just as bad as one of your straw-men.

It's a middle-class club. One of the other posters confirmed it. That's all I wondered. It seems to bother you. It needn't.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> In a fucking wine GLASS.


Here. Go through all the photos and tell us how many people you see drinking from a 'fucking wine GLASS' compared to people drinking from fucking CANS and PLASTIC GLASSES and let's see how your argument shapes up.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Here. Go through all the photos and tell us how many people you see drinking from a 'fucking wine GLASS' compared to people drinking from fucking CANS and PLASTIC GLASSES and let's see how your argument shapes up.



You would never normally see that a lower league game even once is my point. Do you have just one fan who eats caviar canapés as well? I mean, as long as it's only one.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> You would never normally see that a lower league game even once is my point.


How many lower league games do you go to every month? 


Favelado said:


> Do you have just one fan who eats caviar canapés as well? I mean, as long as it's only one.


You're weird.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> How many lower league games do you go to every month?
> 
> 
> You're weird.




1. I have a season ticket for Rayo so none.
2. Not really. Sorry you're upset about this. Hamlet looks loads of fun. It just seems fair to mention it looks a bit posh.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> 1. I have a season ticket for Rayo so none.


Thanks.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2015)

I've now seen it....nothing wrong with being a Millwall fan, unless you judge everyone by stereotypes. But his article was an absolute pile of shite. He's what would be known as dahn the Den as a 'right muggy caaant!"


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2015)

is tonic wine ok?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2015)

darryl said:


> I used to work at the BBC, and I used to run into Liddle a fair bit. Even back then, when he edited the Today programme, he looked like a walking mid-life crisis in a leather jacket.
> 
> It says something about people when they condemn not acting like a dick as being "right on" and "middle class".


To be fair..with the crowds we get..we do have some 'right on dicks'...law of averages.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Thanks.



Rayo is basically what DH seems to want to be.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> It's fair enough to ask. Sorry, but I've read loads of posts about DH being "real football" and then when I take the time to look there's a photo of someone sipping a glass of fucking white wine on the touchline.


More likely Prosecco straight out of the bottle.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> 1. I have a season ticket for Rayo so none.
> 2. Not really. Sorry you're upset about this. Hamlet looks loads of fun. It just seems fair to mention it looks a bit posh.



I am sure there are more racists at rayo than posh people at dulwich.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I am sure there are more racists at rayo than posh people at dulwich.



Well, go and do some reading up then dumbo.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Well, go and do some reading up then dumbo.



Why? Are they left wing? Are there no left wing racists?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 8, 2015)

i think the reason why it seems so white is that historically terrace culture hasn't been very welcoming to POC.  if you look in the stand on match day there are dozens of black and brown faces.  That's where the families and the older fans tend to hang out and they're a lot more diverse than the rablle are.   The rabble is just one aspect of the support.  whatever you dislike you can see in the range of support at champion hill.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I am sure there are more racists at rayo than posh people at dulwich.



Are we talking Rayo Vallecano  here or am I missing something?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Why? Are they left wing? Are there no left wing racists?



Anti-racism is a massive big deal at the club. Google "rayo contra racismo" or something if you like. I don't need to argue about it. It's all documented.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 8, 2015)

I drink wine at the Hamlet.  I don't like beer.  I've never liked beer - it tastes rank.  This is not a class thing: I've hated been since I was a teenaged street drinker.

But out of a proper wine glass?  Not quite sure how that happens. The bar serve it to you in a plastic tumbler, just like everything else.  Glass glasses strikes me as a bit dangerous.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Anti-racism is a massive big deal at the club. Google "rayo contra racismo" or something if you like. I don't need to argue about it. It's all documented.



Anti-racism is a big deal at DHFC, would I find some racists if I asked people their views.  Very probably. I am sure there are none at Rayo though.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone else got a straw man for me?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Anyone else got a straw man for me?





Favelado said:


> Looking at photos of Hamlet's support and it does seem to be about 95% white. Is that because of the photos a racist media is using or would it be the same if I went to the ground? It does seem a very middle-class affair when viewed through the not very reliable filter of the internet.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

That's not a straw man. You need to Google that as well.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyway, sorry I asked a question about DH. Have fun at the games. Maybe Vice will pop by again!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> That's not a straw man. You need to Google that as well.



It was a joke, as in funny


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> It was a joke, as in funny


Owned again B.I.G it's getting to be a habit.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> Owned again B.I.G it's getting to be a habit.



It is because I am too nice.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

Scutta said:


> is tonic wine ok?


 Not in a glass, no way.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> Not in a glass, no way.


straight from the bottle then


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Rayo is basically what DH seems to want to be.


So this is just the usual "My football club is better than yours" arsery then.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Rayo is basically what DH seems to want to be.


Except you haven't a fucking clue about Hamlet, what with you never ever actually seeing them play and then busying yourself throwing around laughingly ignorant stereotypes based on one - yes ONE - photo. Great work!


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Except you haven't a fucking clue about Hamlet, what with you never ever actually seeing them play and then busying yourself throwing around laughingly ignorant stereotypes based on one - yes ONE - photo. Great work!



Editor. Would you say the support of DH is pretty middle class compared to other non-league clubs. Simple question.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> So this is just the usual "My football club is better than yours" arsery then.



I got asked a question which got a snarky answer about me not attending non-league football when I said which club I saw regularly. It therefore seemed salient that there some similarities about the politics between Rayo and DH. The difference being that while Rayo is nominally bigger, it is a working class club in a working class area. My original question was about class and DH, which is a perfectly okay thing to bring up I feel, and is therefore pertinent.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Editor. Would you say the support of DH is pretty middle class compared to other non-league clubs. Simple question.


I don't know. There are hundreds of non league clubs attracting all sorts of different followers and it's not a question that bothers me. Why are you so obsessed with this?


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

Rayo who?


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I got asked a question which got a snarky answer about me not attending non-league football when I said which club I saw regularly. It therefore seemed salient that there some similarities about the politics between Rayo and DH. The difference being that while Rayo is nominally bigger, it is a working class club in a working class area. My original question was about class and DH, which is a perfectly okay thing to bring up I feel, and is therefore pertinent.


Don't forget the single photo of the WINE GLASS. That's REALLY important here. Good job you brought that up.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't know. There are hundreds of non league clubs attracting all sorts of different followers and it's not a question that bothers me. Why are you so obsessed with this?



Because I asked a question about it and got a load of defensive and semi-offensive responses. So every time one of you sends me a straw man answer or gets shirty, I'll keep going.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I got asked a question which got a snarky answer about me not attending non-league football when I said which club I saw regularly. It therefore seemed salient that there some similarities about the politics between Rayo and DH. The difference being that while Rayo is nominally bigger, it is a working class club in a working class area. My original question was about class and DH, which is a perfectly okay thing to bring up I feel, and is therefore pertinent.


You complain about wine glasses then say a point is "salient"....


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> You complain about wine glasses then say a point is "salient"....



It's a common collocation.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Don't forget the single photo of the WINE GLASS. That's REALLY important here. Good job you brought that up.



Ah come on. Grow up. There's loads of photos of a very middle class, hispter crowd out there. It's disingenuous this.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

Hipsters now, very lazy.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Ah come on. Grow up. There's loads of photos of a very middle class, hispter crowd out there. It's disingenuous this.



Say what you like about Favelado but at least he kept it in an appropriate thread


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 8, 2015)

Only time I've seen wine at a game with Dulwich was last week at Bognor where a broke downed a whole fucking bottle in the second half, other then that, it's just cider I have seen. That and the odd bottle of Coke I sneak it because I don't drink alcohol. Wouldn't say we are a middle class club either, just a club with a lot more character and colour!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> It's a common collocation.


Where, in Madrid? .


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Where, in Madrid? .



In the English language. So I guess with speakers of English in Madrid then yes.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> In the English language. So I guess with speakers of English in Madrid then yes.



I really don't get it.  You say words like "salient" but are working class, but people that drink wine are middle class?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I really don't get it.  You say words like "salient" but are working class, but people that drink wine are middle class?



That's a fucking straw man again. What is wrong with you idiots?


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)

The implication is that working class people have more limited vocabulary than middle class people too. For fuck's sake.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> That's a fucking straw man again. What is wrong with you idiots?



You are too middle class for me to argue with, I don't understand what point you are trying to make.

"


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> The implication is that working class people have more limited vocabulary than middle class people too. For fuck's sake.



But I believe you said working class people don't dress nicely, drink wine, or caviar.  I am working class last time I checked and so are a lot of people at Dulwich Hamlet, not that it matters.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I really don't get it.  You say words like "salient" but are working class, but people that drink wine are middle class?


Indeed:



Favelado said:


> One more glass of wine and then bed. Just one more glass.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> You are too middle class for me to argue with, I don't understand what point you are trying to make.
> 
> "




Great picture, I can't work out if that's me behind the man shouting though.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> Great picture, I can't work out if that's me behind the man shouting though.



He is wearing glasses I think  I want it to be you.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

Do only the middle class wear glasses, if so it's not me then?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 8, 2015)

working class people just squint.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> Do only the middle class wear glasses, if so it's not me then?



Hipsters wear glasses, but so do the working class as they get them free on NHS.  I think its only middle class children that have to do without, which is why they have iPads.


----------



## Scolly (Mar 8, 2015)

I much prefer red wine


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, I fancied going to see Rayo Vallecano, but the (reverse) snobbery that Favelado has demonstrated has put me right off.

I agree that his/her observations are way off the mark, but even if they were correct, then who cares?  Are middle class people evil?  What's wrong with people drinking wine?

It really is a British obsession to care so much about class...


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

Of course people wouldn't be seen dead drinking wine in Spain. I've been to plenty of matches over there and they are certainly very middle class places of entertainment.  But as you say it's not important.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> Do only the middle class wear glasses, if so it's not me then?



They wear a monocle, my dear sir.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> They wear a monocle, my dear sir.



True - that was a nice exercise in togetherness


----------



## Yorick (Mar 8, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Yeah, perfectly normal to see someone sipping a glass of white wine at a lower league football game. Was always like that at Blackpool Mechanics.
> 
> What I did there was just as bad as one of your straw-men.
> 
> It's a middle-class club. One of the other posters confirmed it. That's all I wondered. It seems to bother you. It needn't.



I realise this is a silly, silly argument to get into but: I have seen someone drinking wine at Blackpool Mechanics. I've been with my mum and she always drinks wine at the footy.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Yorick said:


> I realise this is a silly, silly argument to get into but: I have seen someone drinking wine at Blackpool Mechanics. I've been with my mum and she always drinks wine at the footy.



Maybe there are no mothers at rayo? Did you consider that?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 8, 2015)

"We are the famous Dulwich Hamlet and we look like Tuscany"

and yes shock horror some of our fans drink other wines besides Buckfast Tonic Water


----------



## Yorick (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Maybe there are no mothers at rayo? Did you consider that?


Maybe all mums are middle class


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

Yorick said:


> Maybe all mums are middle class



They surely are


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

No, no no.  All women at football are middle class.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2015)

Meanwhile, vicarofsibley comes across as very erudite in this article.  Good work vicar.


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 8, 2015)

We used to drink wine at Reading games as a way of getting hammered quickly. My mate ordered a bottle at 2.45 in the bar at Madejski, and was asked by the barmaid "you do know it's 15 minutes until kick-off?"  He replied "really? Better make it two bottles then"


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> We used to drink wine at Reading games as a way of getting hammered quickly. My mate ordered a bottle at 2.45 in the bar at Madejski, and was asked by the barmaid "you do know it's 15 minutes until kick-off?"  He replied "really? Better make it two bottles then"



How disgustingly middle class of you.  You should be ashamed.  You'd never make a solid salt of the earth Rayo fan.  I wish we were as diverse as this bunch.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 8, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> How disgustingly middle class of you.  You should be ashamed.  You'd never make a solid salt of the earth Rayo fan.  I wish we were as diverse as this bunch.



EDC says "scarf wankers".


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> EDC says "scarf wankers".


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> EDC says "scarf wankers".


Best post on Urban. Ever.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Meanwhile, vicarofsibley comes across as very erudite in this article.  Good work vicar.


*looks for non existent photos credit


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> *looks for non existent photos credit



Tell https://twitter.com/TommoNewton2


----------



## TommoN (Mar 9, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Tell https://twitter.com/TommoNewton2



Just to confirm, I only wrote the article, I didn't insert the photos as I don't edit the site, just occasionally write for it.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

TommoN said:


> Just to confirm, I only wrote the article, I didn't insert the photos as I don't edit the site, just occasionally write for it.


OK, cheers - can you nudge 'em for me please?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 9, 2015)

editor said:


> On what criteria are you supposedly judging the "middle classness" of the crowd here?
> 
> And who cares anyway? The point is that it's open to anyone and the club goes out of its way to be far more inclusive than the majority of clubs.
> 
> ...



 I count one toff, 6 middle class and 9 people who are clearly of working class origin, hard to tell with the kid with the mask.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 9, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Meanwhile, vicarofsibley comes across as very erudite in this article.  Good work vicar.


Thanks - a result my middle-class upbringing no doubt.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 9, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Thanks - a result my middle-class upbringing no doubt.



And the year you had at finishing school... ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

Clearly if you are from a solid working class area you will have more working class support. As London is more expensive, and easier to move to if you have middle class roots, and there are middle class areas around the ground, then yes...we clearly will have some middle class fans. But we also have some stauch working class fans, of which I have been proudly one for over 41 years now, man & boy.

But, to me, I couldn't give shit what class our fans are, as long as they are supporting Dulwich Hamlet, and proudly wearing Pink & Blue.

Our fans are a mix of classes, and generations...and something i proud to be part of.

I didn't realise you needed to get your ABC social chart out to see who was allowed through the turnstiles.

To be honest, I would say in a comfortable middle-class town like Lewes, they have a fair share of fans from that background too, but does it matter?

I just think it's lazy to label us all as middle-class/leftie/hipsters/students/etc...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

By the way, thank you for posting...I've just googled 'salient' and 'straw man'...so have now added to my working class vocabulary. New phrase for me..oh to have had a middle class upbringing!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> Great picture, I can't work out if that's me behind the man shouting though.


 Absolutely appauling comment...we moan about giving the wrong impression of our fans, then 'one of our own' posts this...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

Favelado said:


> It's a common collocation.


Wow! And another.... "collocation"!
I haven't had such fun since the fourth year, in 'O' Level English class, when our middle class teacher made us all circle ten words in The Guardian we didn't know the meaning of & look them up in the dictionary...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

Favelado said:


> The implication is that working class people have more limited vocabulary than middle class people too. For fuck's sake.


Some of fucking do! Is there a problem with that...you fackin German philosopher!


----------



## SDE (Mar 9, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> It's a pathetic article. It's an inflatable giraffe, not a giraffe head mask!



Yup! He's got his giraffe facts all to cock, the daft bastard.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Absolutely appauling comment...we moan about giving the wrong impression of our fans, then 'one of our own' posts this...



Good picture right


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## sankara (Mar 9, 2015)

What is that beautiful shirt he's wearing?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 9, 2015)

sankara said:


> What is that beautiful shirt he's wearing?



Peterborough I think.


----------



## sankara (Mar 9, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Peterborough I think.


Is there any way to block trolls called B.I.G or 000 on this forum?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone know anything about him? From wikipedia he doesn't exactly seem to score a lot of goals...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

As always, with new signings, the Club website not informed! Grr! Some things never change...


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 9, 2015)

sankara said:


> Is there any way to block trolls called B.I.G or 000 on this forum?



 There is an Ignore button


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As always, with new signings, the Club website not informed! Grr! Some things never change...


I found it here, Mish: http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/...56/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 9, 2015)

Isn't he one of two brothers or cousins who've been travelling from London to Bury to play? Might be wrong but think that's what it said in their programme when we went there. If he's the one that actually played against us then he's a big, big lad.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

Same thing applies...'official' website NOT told!


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Mar 9, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Not that sure but doesn't have much chardonnay in it.



Actually, the white wine of choice of an unrepresentative sample of DHFC fans is Sauv Blanc.  No one in East Dulwich has drunk chardonnay since at least 2001.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Mar 9, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I drink wine at the Hamlet.  I don't like beer.  I've never liked beer - it tastes rank.  This is not a class thing: I've hated been since I was a teenaged street drinker.
> 
> But out of a proper wine glass?  Not quite sure how that happens. The bar serve it to you in a plastic tumbler, just like everything else.  Glass glasses strikes me as a bit dangerous.



At a recent home game, the gf (long-time ED resident) brought her friend (also long-time EDR), and rather than queue for ages at the bar, they brought a bottle of white and 2 (plastic) wine glasses.  DHFC is right next to a very, affluent middle-class area (as well as some less affluent areas), so it figures that if locals go, some of them will be affluent middle-class and white.  There are also a fair few people who come who are friends of the players (comp tickets), some of whom have come up through Gavin Rose's Aspire Academy, which has a catchment area of some very badly off areas, and are thus not necessarily going to white, affluent or middle-class.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2015)

First Team players are entitled to two comps per game. Not all are taken up by them.


----------



## EDC (Mar 9, 2015)

SDE said:


> Yup! He's got his giraffe facts all to cock, the daft bastard.



No mention of the giant lobster claw though.


----------



## SDE (Mar 10, 2015)

On reflection, I don't really mind the Liddle article. It's just silly. 

The whole class thing is really boring. 

I was mighty pissed off he said Dulwich Hamlet - and women - are shit at football. But that's just the kind of thing you'd hear from a 7 year old who doesn't yet know much about football other than that Barcelona, and especially that little lad Messi, are brilliant. Because everyone says so.


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 10, 2015)

I really don't get people's obsession with class and football. For me, football is for everyone - it doesn't matter what your class, race, gender, etc is. Dulwich is a fairly middle class area so if lots of those people are being attracted to games then in my eyes it's a really good thing, as it demonstrates that the club has appeal in the local area. Getting large numbers of new people to come regularly to matches is a really difficult thing to do - it's something that even far larger, top level clubs struggle with. So the fact that the Hamlet are managing to do it, regardless of the "class" of people that are showing up, is really, really impressive. The more, the merrier.


----------



## SDE (Mar 10, 2015)

Well said!


----------



## Joe K (Mar 10, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> But only C in English Language.
> 
> I remember having to study Wordsworth's Prelude for my English Literature O Level, and that was a load of old bollocks too.



No it isn't!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 10, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Isn't he one of two brothers or cousins who've been travelling from London to Bury to play? Might be wrong but think that's what it said in their programme when we went there. If he's the one that actually played against us then he's a big, big lad.


Joe is the one who played, and who had the goal disallowed in the first half.  The other one (Chris) was a non-playing substitute.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2015)

A brick shithouse up front might be what we need at the moment. We've been putting crosses in to no real effect so someone like that could really help.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A brick shithouse up front might be what we need at the moment. We've been putting crosses in to no real effect so someone like that could really help.


Put it in The Mixer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Put it in The Mixer.



Well not just hump it into the box, no. But when we've got players to the byeline recently the resulting cross has generally been cleared very easily, usually because there's only Harry in there. If this guy can impose himself a bit more than Harry does it might make something more of those crosses, even if it's only keeping the ball in there while others arrive to support him.


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 10, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A brick shithouse up front might be what we need at the moment. We've been putting crosses in to no real effect so someone like that could really help.



You might be right although I don't think he's massively tall. I think i'd be quite terrified of him if I was a central defender though and anyone who calls themselves 'The Tank' had better be a bit of a handful.


----------



## SDE (Mar 10, 2015)

He's loving it on the twitter.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well not just hump it into the box, no. But when we've got players to the byeline recently the resulting cross has generally been cleared very easily, usually because there's only Harry in there. If this guy can impose himself a bit more than Harry does it might make something more of those crosses, even if it's only keeping the ball in there while others arrive to support him.


We might hold it up a bit better too


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 10, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> You might be right although I don't think he's massively tall. I think i'd be quite terrified of him if I was a central defender though and anyone who calls themselves 'The Tank' had better be a bit of a handful.



To be fair I would be terrified if I had I be the guy to mark Crouch as a defender , no way I'm making them headers I might as well run around with a garden chair and hope I've got time to climb up on it and win the header.

Interested to see how Tank does though!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 10, 2015)

All this talk of the tank reminds me of when we had the Beast!  ahhhh,   happy days.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 11, 2015)

Another article.  Nothing new, but nicely put all the same - http://www.thelondoneconomic.com/2015/03/10/non-league-club-puts-premier-league-shame/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 11, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Another article.  Nothing new, but nicely put all the same - http://www.thelondoneconomic.com/2015/03/10/non-league-club-puts-premier-league-shame/



Nothing new...which means no more shit made up..so not such a bad thing...


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


>



Will you look at him there, being all working-class with his six-figure salary from a job which entails making shit up for ten minutes every week and spending the rest of his time getting shitfaced and crying in the mirror.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 13, 2015)

Shame about the dig at Millwall on it...like Pompey aren't reknowned for their knuckle draggers down the years too...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 13, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Will you look at him there, being all working-class with his six-figure salary from a job which entails making shit up for ten minutes every week and spending the rest of his time getting shitfaced and crying in the mirror.


 to be fair, not quite on the same salary as him, but I reckon there's one or two behind the goal that play at being working class for ninety minutes every week!


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2015)

I think the point with Millwall is that Liddle constantly uses them as a reference point for how salt-of-the-earth he is, to the point where he actually takes pride in depicting Millwall fans as knuckle-draggers because he thinks it gives him more credibility. He could just as easily support Leeds, Portsmouth, Cardiff or any other team with a bit of a rep.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> to be fair, not quite on the same salary as him, but I reckon there's one or two behind the goal that play at being working class for ninety minutes every week!



Not me Mishi. I make no bones out of the fact I live in a massive palace and sit around eating swan caviar.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2015)

Surely it wouldn't be possible to slip in a Dulwich Hamlet mention in last week's Lambeth Weekender music and club listings?

Oh, hang on..


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Will you look at him there, being all working-class with his six-figure salary from a job which entails making shit up for ten minutes every week and spending the rest of his time getting shitfaced and crying in the mirror.


I reckon he's just about the epitome of the 'bourgeois middle classes' he likes to sneer at. He's always been second only to Piers Morgan in terms of someone who talks utter unmitigated shite, and whose opinions are invariably the polar opposite of my own, and now I think he may actually have superseded him.  He reminds me of a (very) poor man's Jeremy Clarkson.

As for his comments about women's football being rubbish, I'd like to see him partake in a full training session with a top women's team to see how he shapes up.  I think I might actually pay the price of a Premier League match ticket to see that!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> to be fair, not quite on the same salary as him, but I reckon there's one or two behind the goal that play at being working class for ninety minutes every week!



i thought we'd established already that it is only middle class and proud chardonnay (from a glass*) drinkers behind the goal. 

*important point


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 13, 2015)

Scutta said:


> i thought we'd established already that it is only middle class and proud chardonnay (from a glass*) drinkers behind the goal.
> 
> *important point


The big green glass wot it comes in I presume ? ;-)


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Mar 13, 2015)

We've done a quick round-up of the past week at Dulwich, and look ahead to forthcoming activities.

http://www.forwardthehamlet.com/2015/03/oh-no-vcdidnt.html

Forward the Hamlet.


----------



## SDE (Mar 13, 2015)

He can knock the posh drinks all he wants but that bottle of Prosecco for the 2nd half at Bognor (in the dry end) was the best 4 quid I've ever spent.


----------



## EDC (Mar 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> He can knock the posh drinks all he wants but that bottle of Prosecco for the 2nd half at Bognor (in the dry end) was the best 4 quid I've ever spent.



It's amazing how that stuff has taken off, I can't taste the difference between it and the bottle of Moet we have each night with our dinner.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 13, 2015)

SDE said:


> He can knock the posh drinks all he wants but that bottle of Prosecco for the 2nd half at Bognor (in the dry end) was the best 4 quid I've ever spent.



it was pretty special 

i had a bottle of chardonnay in my water bottle aswell... Lovely it was... Better use the glass next time though.. If only we had some cheese! 

i grab some baby bells for tomorrow


----------



## Poids (Mar 13, 2015)

Scutta said:


> i thought we'd established already that it is only middle class and proud chardonnay (from a glass*) drinkers behind the goal.
> 
> *important point



This reminds me, did the supporter's polo team win the other week? I know the dressage team lost. Again.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2015)

Poids said:


> This reminds me, did the supporter's polo team win the other week? I know the dressage team lost. Again.



Lost despite being ahead going into the last chukkah, and of course I went and fell off my horse with a chance to equalise at the death.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 13, 2015)

Poids said:


> I know the dressage team lost. Again.



Fair play to Clapton though, they've got those horses well trained.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I reckon he's just about the epitome of the 'bourgeois middle classes' he likes to sneer at. He's always been second only to Piers Morgan in terms of someone who talks utter unmitigated shite, and whose opinions are invariably the polar opposite of my own, and now I think he may actually have superseded him.  He reminds me of a (very) poor man's Jeremy Clarkson.
> 
> As for his comments about women's football being rubbish, I'd like to see him partake in a full training session with a top women's team to see how he shapes up.  I think I might actually pay the price of a Premier League match ticket to see that!



I withheld on ranting about Liddle piece as I thought I'd already expended enough energy getting angry on here of late, but the explicit judgements about womens' football and the implicit* ones about Stonewall FC were real bottom-of-the-barrel stuff. 

* Sorry Rod, I used the words 'implicit' and 'explicit' there, which are probably out of the range of vocabulary you expect an 'authentic' football crowd to use.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fair play to Clapton though, they've got those horses well trained.



It was actually Charlton, who won because their horses were authentically working-class horses who couldn't read or digest anything other than lager and chips but who all seemed, strangely enough, to have fat-salaried jobs writing opinion pieces for broadsheet newspapers.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 16, 2015)

Comedian and lifelong non-football fan Michael Legge recently tried to get into football to raise money for comic relief. He was at the stonewall game and seemed to enjoy himself:

http://michaelleggesblog.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/im-out-red-nose-diaries.html?m=1


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 16, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Comedian and lifelong non-football fan Michael Legge recently tried to get into football to raise money for comic relief. He was at the stonewall game and seemed to enjoy himself:
> 
> http://michaelleggesblog.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/im-out-red-nose-diaries.html?m=1



Nice one.




			
				Michael Legge said:
			
		

> I think that was the best part. It was just idiots happily being idiots while a match went on.



I think that's my favourite description of a Dulwich match yet.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 16, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Comedian and lifelong non-football fan Michael Legge recently tried to get into football to raise money for comic relief. He was at the stonewall game and seemed to enjoy himself:
> 
> http://michaelleggesblog.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/im-out-red-nose-diaries.html?m=1



That is brilliant!


----------



## magneze (Mar 16, 2015)

Great writeup that.


----------



## EDC (Mar 16, 2015)

Personally I think he can fuck right off.  I don't take kindly to being called a cunt.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 16, 2015)

EDC said:


> Personally I think he can fuck right off.  I don't take kindly to being called a cunt.


isn't that what the "C" stands for? Oh.


----------



## EDC (Mar 16, 2015)

No, that would be EDCC.  You're in my bad book too now.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 16, 2015)

It's just banter......


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuck banter...another 'modern football' word that should be banned!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 17, 2015)

totally, hence the "......"


----------



## EDC (Mar 17, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Fuck banter...another 'modern football' word that should be banned!



It's that word used when you've received a smack in the mouth after winding someone up for half an hour.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

Could be worse. It could be described as 'bantz'


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 17, 2015)

People you use bantz are total cuntz.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 17, 2015)

'Decent banter' is probably the worst phrase in existence.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> 'Decent banter' is probably the worst phrase in existence.


"Quality bantz"


----------



## Scutta (Mar 17, 2015)

Worse I have heard is for someone good at "banter" is the "bantersaurus rex" but tbf could possibly apply to some here, Dulwich Mishi


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 17, 2015)

Archbishop of Banterbury?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 17, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Worse I have heard is for someone good at "banter" is the "bantersaurus rex"





vicarofsibley said:


> Archbishop of Banterbury?


These are starting to sound like the sort of introductions Alan Partridge gave his guests in "Knowing Me Knowing You"!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2015)

Banter Claus?


----------



## Poids (Mar 17, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Archbishop of Banterbury?



This post may well be humanity's crowning achievement. Genius.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 17, 2015)

Poids said:


> This post may well be humanity's crowning achievement. Genius.


COME ON BOYS!


----------



## Poids (Mar 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Banter Claus?


I didn't think anyone would be able to come close to 'Archbishop of Banterbury' but fair play this one's pretty good too.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 17, 2015)

Mad bantz here.

My accountancy teacher uses the word and it honestly makes me cringe.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2015)

I case anyone missed it;
Football Beyond Borders launches FBBTV with a charity fundraiser at Dulwich Hamlet FC this Saturday


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 17, 2015)

editor said:


> I case anyone missed it;
> Football Beyond Borders launches FBBTV with a charity fundraiser at Dulwich Hamlet FC this Saturday



Football Beyond Banter


----------



## Balbi (Mar 19, 2015)

Bant and Dec.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 19, 2015)

Bantz in my Pantz.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 20, 2015)

'Archduke *Bantz* Ferdinand'.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 20, 2015)

Bantzel and Gretel


----------



## Scutta (Mar 20, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> 'Archduke *Bantz* Ferdinand'.



The Pink Banter


----------



## Favelado (Mar 20, 2015)

Rubbish pun deleted.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 20, 2015)

Bantastic Bore


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 21, 2015)

Even worse pun deleted.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 21, 2015)

wrong thread lol..


deleted


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 23, 2015)

Altona 93 on a Portugese website - http://www.futebolmagazine.com/altona-93-o-novo-st-pauli

Translation:

Altona 93, the new St. Pauli






22/11/2013 - MIGUEL PEREIRA LOURENÇO - CLUBS - 1,084
00


In recent decades the FC St. Pauli became the alternative club par excellence of European football. Able to gather far-left militants, children of punk culture, liberals and Marxists, the Hamburg club was the last stronghold of the alternative. Was. Today, those who want to cross the wild side football do it with the colors of Altona93!

*Altona 93, football rebels*
The skull on the walls, the cry in the lungs.

In the stands there is no way to cheat. Resistant old punk culture, with its leather jackets, tattoos and memories of past times. The south a banner with the "rainbow" gay, so unusual in stadiums and a group of transsexuals jumping to the sound of a theme swallowed by the cold. There sweaters Che, Lenin, Marx and pirates of the caribbean. In more like an alternative rock festival scene, football is religion. We could be at the Millerntor-Stadion. Among the most hardcore fans of European football Rebels FC Saint-Pauli. But we are not.

Instead of the historic grounds of the port area of Hamburg, the perfect perch for football outsiders, this unexpected fan group meets regularly a little further south, the Adolf-Jäger-Kampfbahn. The stadium Altona93, the club became the new St. Pauli German football (and European), the new stronghold of the most radical rebels commercialization of the beautiful game.

*Heirs of FC St. Pauli*
Altona is a humble neighborhood in a city that exudes life from every pore.

Within the German social scene, Hamburg is a world apart. It is the port par excellence of a country that has complex with its route, preferring the shelter of its rivers, lakes and mountains. It is a door to multiculturalism since medieval times. A flow of ideas, sensations and experiences that give the city a mythical outline that many Germans are unable to understand. So maybe it was inevitable the birth of the alternative club in German football (and European) with a view to its magical harbor. From the 60s, with the social revolution of the baby-boom generation to storm the streets across Europe, the city of Hamburg knew becoming a bastion of alternative culture. FC St. Pauli was his most international symbol.

The home crowd modest stadium of a club that grew and survived in the shadow of its powerful neighbor, Hamburg SV, joined him as the bourgeois elite was like the scum of the city. The renegades, prostitutes, homosexuals, punks, extremist left-wing radicals and humble workers from the docks. All in the same bag of emotions and causes. For thirty years was thus a stronghold of something that only football was able to interpret without prejudice. And during those thirty years, the FC St. Pauli was the club that all the supporters wanted to have. So far.

In recent years the mass of FC St. Pauli fans has declined visibly. Despite the imaginative choreography, graffiti updated the ports on your stadium under renovation, there is a different atmosphere in the air. The old guard is no longer there. He moved to where understood that the concept of supporting a local football club, without greater ambitions than being something different still made sense. The St. Pauli had surrendered to trade his image power. Too marketing support to too many people. The small project had become great in the eyes of financial interests.And uninteresting for those who did not want to change the soul for a few pennies.

*The value of a club for the community*
With the decline of its illustrious neighbor, Altona 93 rose from the ashes.

Not a novice in these things of German football. It was indeed one of the first historical emblems of the country up to 50 years looked for football with this air suspicious of those who do not want to have any connection with a British product. His fame is such that it was in his modest stadium - still modest, today alternative - who played the first international than then could call the selection of Germany. Other times. Today Mannschafft part of this machine and make millions Altona93 survives in the Oberliga Hamburg, the fifth division of the country. But with each passing day countertops are gaining colors and lost emotions.

The arrival at the club several enthusiasts of the St. Pauli model served to raise awareness.

As with its neighbor, the Altona quickly became a local symbol, a model of integration. Their training teams (as well as other methods that are organized within the club) are an important gateway to migrant communities manage to integrate young people in the city. Winning this small patch of grass in the open, is not at all what counts most.

The old heroes of the historical time of St. Pauli, the most alternative fans from Germany, come together now to celebrate this spirit of community fortnight. There is this sports project any ambition to dream of the golden stage of the Bundesliga. Survive the times, integrate and enjoy are the slogans that the gray walls of the Adolf-Jager-Kampfbahn would pronounce if they could.For them the dream of a different football also includes the memory of the man who gives them name, one of the great players of German football, dead, to dismantle a bomb ally who had fallen into a nursery school district to prevent the death of children playing in the streets with balls of rags and dreams of a better future.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 23, 2015)

Wonderful!And to think lazy media types compare us to St. Pauli....


----------



## tasty_snacks (Mar 23, 2015)

I was heading up to Stoke for the Palace match on Saturday, and chatted very briefly to a guy as I was alighting the train into London Bridge (arriving 0918), who was wearing a Hamlet scarf and on was on his way to Margate. I pointed out that I was sure were at home, to which he replied that he was sure we'd already beaten Margate on our patch. As we were both getting off, that's where it was left.

Who was the unfortunate that ended up in Margate then, I wonder?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 23, 2015)

Not unfortunate at all...a complete & utter idiot!


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 23, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> I was heading up to Stoke for the Palace match on Saturday, and chatted very briefly to a guy as I was alighting the train into London Bridge (arriving 0918), who was wearing a Hamlet scarf and on was on his way to Margate. I pointed out that I was sure were at home, to which he replied that he was sure we'd already beaten Margate on our patch. As we were both getting off, that's where it was left.
> 
> Who was the unfortunate that ended up in Margate then, I wonder?


Someone scouting Wingate & Finchley, our opponents on Saturday? Probably clutching at straws a little bit there...


----------



## all to nah (Mar 23, 2015)

DHFC is mentioned in the latest issue of St.Pauli-fanzine _Übersteiger_ for playing Hallam FC in a cup match at Hillsborough in front of 13.000 spectators in 1953.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 23, 2015)

tasty_snacks said:


> I was heading up to Stoke for the Palace match on Saturday, and chatted very briefly to a guy as I was alighting the train into London Bridge (arriving 0918), who was wearing a Hamlet scarf and on was on his way to Margate. I pointed out that I was sure were at home, to which he replied that he was sure we'd already beaten Margate on our patch. As we were both getting off, that's where it was left.
> 
> Who was the unfortunate that ended up in Margate then, I wonder?



This is absolutely bizarre. A Dulwich Hamlet fan living in his own alternate reality...


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 23, 2015)

Billericay thrashed Leiston 4-0 tonight, a very good result for us as it keeps Leiston seven points behind us in sixth place (one spot outside the playoffs)


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> Billericay thrashed Leiston 4-0 tonight, a very good result for us as it keeps Leiston seven points behind us in sixth place (one spot outside the playoffs)



BUT IF Billericay win their two games in hand they are only 4 points behind us!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 24, 2015)

And if we carry on the way we are I will have wasted a day of annual leave, having already booked off the Thursdaysemi-final play-off date. Such is life...
Que sera sera...


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 24, 2015)

pettyboy said:


> This is absolutely bizarre. A Dulwich Hamlet fan living in his own alternate reality...



I initially thought they might have got February and March mixed up when looking at the calendar or something, but we were playing the Met at home on the 21st Feb.  Really want to know what happened to them now!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 24, 2015)

all to nah said:


> DHFC is mentioned in the latest issue of St.Pauli-fanzine _Übersteiger_ for playing Hallam FC in a cup match at Hillsborough in front of 13.000 spectators in 1953.


 Ok...help! Where should I be looking to find it?


----------



## all to nah (Mar 24, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ok...help! Where should I be looking to find it?



It's only printed in the latest issue. I had one, but gave it away after reading it. It was just a half sentence in an article about Hallam FC. All the information about DHFC is in my post, already.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Mar 24, 2015)

Saw this this morning, are Margate calling the Ryman Premier Division the RPL?! I hope they lose tonight even more now!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 24, 2015)

No problem.Can you recall why it was mentioned?
(Sorry, this was in response to the St. Pauli fanzine)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Saw this this morning, are Margate calling the Ryman Premier Division the RPL?! I hope they lose tonight even more now!



 It's not just them. Quite a few clubs, and some of our fans who claim to be 'against modern football' & should know better, refer to the Ryman Premier League. Grr!!!


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Mar 24, 2015)

Thought you'd like that one Mishi


----------



## all to nah (Mar 24, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No problem.Can you recall why it was mentioned?
> (Sorry, this was in response to the St. Pauli fanzine)



It was (the only) example for a big match in their history.


----------



## tasty_snacks (Mar 25, 2015)

pettyboy said:


> This is absolutely bizarre. A Dulwich Hamlet fan living in his own alternate reality...



You're not wrong. It had me checking the fixture list just in case I had the wrong day for the match in Stoke.

I was a little light headed anyway from virtually no sleep the night before, and it put me in a really befuddled mood until I arrived at Euston. Maybe they'll read this and 'fess up....!


----------



## magneze (Mar 25, 2015)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Saw this this morning, are Margate calling the Ryman Premier Division the RPL?! I hope they lose tonight even more now!


Probably more to do with Twitter than anything.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 25, 2015)

No it's not. Quite a few clubs are apeing modern football, and calling our division the Ryman Premier League.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 27, 2015)

I have two free tickets to Guardian Football Weekly Live tonight from 6.45pm in Russell Square.

I can't go - who wants them?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 28, 2015)

http://issuu.com/thetransmitter/docs/tt35_web?e=1079627/12054506   pages 38/39 really good article..


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 28, 2015)

I really don't see what Gavin is trying to do with the Tank, he doesn't hold up the ball, he doesn't attack it in the air, he's not a good footballer at all. Ashley Carew is pissing me off as well.


----------



## EDC (Mar 29, 2015)

Another positive mention of the club, this time regarding the paying of the living wage in the centre of today's sport section of The Observer.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2015)

EDC said:


> Another positive mention of the club, this time regarding the paying of the living wage in the centre of today's sport section of The Observer.


Have you got a link or a scan perhaps?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Have you got a link or a scan perhaps?



http://www.theguardian.com/football...e-is-our-game-general-election-premier-league


----------



## EDC (Mar 29, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football...e-is-our-game-general-election-premier-league


Thead thief.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 29, 2015)

EDC said:


> Thead thief.



Exceptionally Dull Chipmunk.


----------



## EDC (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't get that ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 30, 2015)

EDC said:


> Another positive mention of the club, this time regarding the paying of the living wage in the centre of today's sport section of The Observer.


  Not even opened it yet, but bought a copy yesterday, so will have a look when I get home.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2015)

Off topic, but I like it


----------



## SDE (Mar 30, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 31, 2015)

Reminds me an old friend of ' The Rabble', Bishops Stortford fan Dave Ryan. Many moons ago he edited their fanzine, and was critical of their regime, & was banned from home games. He used a ladder perched up outside the ground to support them from outside!


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2015)

editor said:


> Off topic, but I like it




Funny enough we were saying at Leyton & Wingate on Saturday toy could watch the whole match from the house with the dormer window behind the open end.


----------



## clog (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't know how to do this fancy embedding, but this should link to a picture from the latest four four two


----------



## all to nah (Mar 31, 2015)

Altona 93 will get a new stadium (probably for the season 2016/17). There'll be a press conference from the council and the club at 4pm, today. And there seem to be live updates on a yellow press football website from Hamburg I normally don't visit...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 31, 2015)

Blimey! So in 2018 we won't be visiting your spiritual home!

'Progress' is not always a good thing...


----------



## all to nah (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 4, 2015)

**CALLING ALL DULWICH HAMLET FANS**

We need your help to enter the Dulwich Hamlet Football Club 2015-16 sponsorship prize-draw.

£300 buys a quarter-page advert in a DHFC match programme AND entry into the prize draw. There are a huge range of sponsorship packages available to win, including 2015-16 HOME SHIRT SPONSORSHIP - we could be on the front of Dulwich Hamlet home shirts for the entirety of next season!

Find out more info about the prize-draw, our appeal and how to donate here: http://www.forwardthehamlet.com/p/blog-page.html

Forward The Hamlet beats Winkworth, surely?

x


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2015)

'ullo folks 

A mate and I (plus our mams, possibly! ) are planning on coming to the Enfield match tomorrow to watch the game and hand out some leaflets promoting the New Cross and Deptford Free Film Festival, and in particular our screening of Next Goal Wins (which DHFC screened last month).

No idea where we'll be but do come say hello if u see us  Looking forward to sampling the much-heralded Champion Hill atmosphere


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry, didn't get one of your leaflets...I never seen enough of these free film events as I should, but will Google you tomorrow, to see what's on.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 6, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sorry, didn't get one of your leaflets...I never seen enough of these free film events as I should, but will Google you tomorrow, to see what's on.


Ah, sorry we missed you with the leaflets - we had a bit of a ramshackle approach to handing them out tbh 

Let me save you the Google  Everything on the leaflet can be found here 



ForwardHamlet said:


> **CALLING ALL DULWICH HAMLET FANS**
> 
> We need your help to enter the Dulwich Hamlet Football Club 2015-16 sponsorship prize-draw.
> 
> ...


Had a listen to your latest couple this morning, top quality stuff! Subscribed  Will bung a few quid in the raffle coffers too, would certainly be great to have something with such a connection to the club on their shirts. Good luck!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 7, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah, sorry we missed you with the leaflets - we had a bit of a ramshackle approach to handing them out tbh
> 
> Let me save you the Google  Everything on the leaflet can be found here
> 
> Had a listen to your latest couple this morning, top quality stuff! Subscribed  Will bung a few quid in the raffle coffers too, would certainly be great to have something with such a connection to the club on their shirts. Good luck!


Glad you enjoyed the episodes and thank you - it is hugely appreciated!


----------



## all to nah (Apr 7, 2015)

I've just received the latest issue of the great Grenzstadtkurier fanzine from FC Kreuzlingen, Swizterland. It includes ten pages with twenty large DHFC photos by Joel Virgo.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 8, 2015)

Any chance you can try to get hold of a copy for me?


----------



## all to nah (Apr 8, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Any chance you can try to get hold of a copy for me?



That would be no problem, because the editor is a friend of mine. He can send me further copies, but Switzerand is very expensive. This issue looks like a small book with 108 pages and costs seven pounds (plus a little bit of shipping, but he can ship it from germany) each. It comes with a stadium postcard and a Altona 93-Arminia Hannover-FC Kreuzlingen sticker.

Anyone interested as well?
I think they'll be in Hamburg in time, when I order them on Friday morning.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't care about the others...as long as I'm sorted!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 8, 2015)

all to nah said:


> That would be no problem, because the editor is a friend of mine. He can send me further copies, but Switzerand is very expensive. This issue looks like a small book with 108 pages and costs seven pounds (plus a little bit of shipping, but he can ship it from germany) each. It comes with a stadium postcard and a Altona 93-Arminia Hannover-FC Kreuzlingen sticker.
> 
> Anyone interested as well?
> I think they'll be in Hamburg in time, when I order them on Friday morning.



Me please!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 9, 2015)

So far that's Old Skool 2, tight fisted new-veau fans 0!


----------



## EDC (Apr 9, 2015)

Can someone scan it once they've bought one please. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> Can someone scan it once they've bought one please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Ooh a tight-fisted old-skool....


----------



## Mike T (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm an FC United of Manchester co-owner and with another co-owner will be at the Dulwich/Maidstone game.  If any of you lot are scarf anoraks (like us) we could do a swap of an FC scarf for a Hamlet scarf - specially one of those with the star on it.  Got a couple of badges too, and an FC lolly(honest) could be arranged.  All bought at the mega-kabin. Anyone up for that?


----------



## all to nah (Apr 9, 2015)

Mike T said:


> I'm an FC United of Manchester co-owner and with another co-owner will be at the Dulwich/Maidstone game.  If any of you lot are scarf anoraks (like us) we could do a swap of an FC scarf for a Hamlet scarf - specially one of those with the star on it.  Got a couple of badges too, and an FC lolly(honest) could be arranged.  All bought at the mega-kabin. Anyone up for that?



I would be interested in a fanzine swap.


----------



## Mike T (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll see what I can do and get back to you.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 9, 2015)

Mike T said:


> I'm an FC United of Manchester co-owner and with another co-owner will be at the Dulwich/Maidstone game.  If any of you lot are scarf anoraks (like us) we could do a swap of an FC scarf for a Hamlet scarf - specially one of those with the star on it.  Got a couple of badges too, and an FC lolly(honest) could be arranged.  All bought at the mega-kabin. Anyone up for that?



Bloody one upmanship! Mega-kabin!? Our mega-shed is actually a tardis so no need for a fancy cabin.

We have the Moral Victory scarves with blue star in stock I believe...if you just want to buy rather than swap?


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 9, 2015)

Yoink, i'll have one of those.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 9, 2015)

Of what?


----------



## Mike T (Apr 9, 2015)

All to nah - working on it and should have something for you by then.  
The Mega Kabin is a series of tables.  In truth the best is the one that sells sweets including the FC lolly that lasts 45 mins.  You can time the first half by it and know when you are into added time.  No one can manage more than 1. Well I can't.  Actually I prefer Uncle Joes Mints at football, but that's really old school north west terrace culture. Although their adoption on packets of the Vegan Society sign is a rather interesting sign of the times.
We're just into swaps I guess. But thanks for the options.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 9, 2015)

The star scarf, sorry.  Unclear post is unclear.


----------



## Yorick (Apr 10, 2015)

Mike T said:


> I'm an FC United of Manchester co-owner and with another co-owner will be at the Dulwich/Maidstone game.  If any of you lot are scarf anoraks (like us) we could do a swap of an FC scarf for a Hamlet scarf - specially one of those with the star on it.  Got a couple of badges too, and an FC lolly(honest) could be arranged.  All bought at the mega-kabin. Anyone up for that?


Found out this weekend my cousin plays for FC United now. Thinks he's a fairly recent signing but seems to have scored a couple last week!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 10, 2015)

Latest weekly roundup includes Dulwich 2 - 1 Enfield, our DHFC sponsorship appeal, FTH 18, Peckham Town Thursday night and a bit more.

http://www.forwardthehamlet.com/2015/04/enfields-of-gold.html

Forward the Hamlet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2015)

I forgot that you get a quarter-page ad into the deal too - it's a smart initiative I think, and hopefully will prove beneficial for everyone concerned.

How are the funds looking? Likely you'll be successful?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 10, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I forgot that you get a quarter-page ad into the deal too - it's a smart initiative I think, and hopefully will prove beneficial for everyone concerned.
> 
> How are the funds looking? Likely you'll be successful?


It's a brilliant idea. Gavin suggested it to the DHFC Commercial Manager after seeing it work elsewhere.

There's a good chance we'll raise the money but a good proportion that has been promised has yet to be donated, as is the same with every appeal. We'll get there, due to the huge generosity of listeners and fans. Honestly couldn't believe the initial reaction to the appeal.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 10, 2015)

20% off your curry at Jaflong...and love from B.I.G


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2015)

ForwardHamlet said:


> It's a brilliant idea. Gavin suggested it to the DHFC Commercial Manager after seeing it work elsewhere.
> 
> There's a good chance we'll raise the money but a good proportion that has been promised has yet to be donated, as is the same with every appeal. We'll get there, due to the huge generosity of listeners and fans. Honestly couldn't believe the initial reaction to the appeal.


 I wouldn't quite agree with that...but it doesn't matter whose idea it is, or how it works, as long as it does...
It's an idea that's been doing the rounds, but not got off the ground, for various reasons, for a few seasons now.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 10, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> 20% off your curry at Jaflong...and love from B.I.G



When are we going?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 10, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> When are we going?



Best time to go Jaflong would be Sunday after Maidstone or Tonbridge as it is the all you can eat Buffet all day.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 10, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Best time to go Jaflong would be Sunday after Maidstone or Tonbridge as it is the all you can eat Buffet all day.


Oh. My. God. I'm there!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 10, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Oh. My. God. I'm there!



I think we should celebrate if / when we make playoffs, so the Sunday after, whenever it is confirmed, we all meet up to eat away our hangovers.  Provided pompeydunc is not up North / Korea / Africa / Portsmouth (delete as applicable).


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 11, 2015)

Mike T said:


> I'm an FC United of Manchester co-owner and with another co-owner will be at the Dulwich/Maidstone game.  If any of you lot are scarf anoraks (like us) we could do a swap of an FC scarf for a Hamlet scarf - specially one of those with the star on it.  Got a couple of badges too, and an FC lolly(honest) could be arranged.  All bought at the mega-kabin. Anyone up for that?



To have a scarf for the (personally) second best non-league team, god that would be put on my wall! 

Will gladly buy a scarf for yous if you can get me one of yours


----------



## Mike T (Apr 12, 2015)

Tony; done - get us a scarf.  Tell us where we find you in the ground.  
All to nah; I'm 99% certain we'll have something to swap for you too. It's a bit complex and involves not being able to swap an FC fanzine with a pic of "Red" Ellen Wilkinson on the cover. More soon.


----------



## Mike T (Apr 13, 2015)

All to nah - also now sorted. As with Tony - where do we meet to swap?


----------



## all to nah (Apr 13, 2015)

Mike T said:


> All to nah - also now sorted. As with Tony - where do we meet to swap?



I'll be with the Rabble behind the goal. Just ask for Jan from Hamburg - somebody will know me.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 13, 2015)

Everybody knows Herr Altona!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Everybody knows Herr Altona!



What are the rules on changing names in Germany?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 13, 2015)

Dunno, but there can't be any over here...because you've been called plenty!


----------



## Mike T (Apr 16, 2015)

Tony - we've got an FCUM scarf which we'll bring to the game saturday if you are still on for a swap - let us know how to find you.  We'll be unable to consult the forum after around 9am friday.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 16, 2015)

Video tour around FC United's new ground. Very nice...

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...d-the-scenes-look-fc-9057296?ICID=FB-MEN-main

Their first game there is a friendly against Benfica some time over the summer


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 17, 2015)

FTH WEEKLY ROUNDUP: Featuring the usual biased review of Dulwich's most recent game, a brief look ahead to Dulwich Hamlet vs. Maidstone United and news of a new piece of FTH merchandise.

http://www.forwardthehamlet.com/2015/04/jordan-hibbeeerrrtttttttt.html

Forward The Hamlet.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 18, 2015)

Mike T said:


> Tony - we've got an FCUM scarf which we'll bring to the game saturday if you are still on for a swap - let us know how to find you.  We'll be unable to consult the forum after around 9am friday.



Wasn't able to see this, but hopefully you see after. I wasn't available to attend the game today due to a family issues which must've come first, so I offer you a huge apology if I may of wasted your time right now.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 18, 2015)

ForwardHamlet I was keeping an eye out but couldn't see where to buy an FTH scarf, where should I look? Any left?

Eta: not that there's any more home games but still.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 19, 2015)

On my way back at Christmas for a visit. Now awaiting 2015 - 16 fixtures so I can arrange my entire holiday around introducing my wife to the Dulwich


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 19, 2015)

Balbi said:


> On my way back at Christmas for a visit. Now awaiting 2015 - 16 fixtures so I can arrange my entire holiday around introducing my wife to the Dulwich



Better to re-arrange around a supporters team, they gained a draw yesterday, and need you to get back to defeats!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh darling, I've missed your wit 

Or at least the half you've got


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 19, 2015)

Balbi said:


> Oh darling, I've missed your wit
> 
> Or at least the half you've got



Don't think I am not keeping an eye on your twitter!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 19, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> ForwardHamlet I was keeping an eye out but couldn't see where to buy an FTH scarf, where should I look? Any left?
> 
> Eta: not that there's any more home games but still.


They would have been selling them outside the ground, as it's 'unofficial merchandise'!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 19, 2015)

The vibe was so warm and celebratory, it was like a giant MDMA cloud had dropped its sparkly contents over the stadium – and a real testament to why non league football is such fun.

Fuck this shit, I want my ball back. 

Oh South London.... Is wonderfull, Tits, fanny and Millwall...


----------



## TopCat (Apr 19, 2015)

the whole game was full of bubbly energy without any need for segregation or a hint of violence. For future football!


Huge sigh.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 19, 2015)

TopCat said:


> the whole game was full of bubbly energy without any need for segregation or a hint of violence. For future football!
> 
> 
> Huge sigh.


probably all the under cover cops


----------



## EDC (Apr 19, 2015)

1072 average for the season, fantastic.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2015)

TopCat said:


> The vibe was so warm and celebratory, it was like a giant MDMA cloud had dropped its sparkly contents over the stadium – and a real testament to why non league football is such fun.
> 
> Fuck this shit, I want my ball back.
> 
> Oh South London.... Is wonderfull, Tits, fanny and Millwall...


I've no idea what your point is here, but if you're saying you want a crowd that sings that kind of sexist 1970s shit, Hamlet clearly isn't for you.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 20, 2015)

Was thinking about how much better it is at Dulwich because of that after I came across this post on FB: 
https://www.facebook.com/ashleigh.timmins/posts/10153763348144942?fref=nf&pnref=story


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2015)

i've searched the army list but find no mention of a general dulwich hamlet


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 20, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> ForwardHamlet I was keeping an eye out but couldn't see where to buy an FTH scarf, where should I look? Any left?
> 
> Eta: not that there's any more home games but still.


Sorry you didn't find us! I'm afraid all scarves were sold on Saturday. We plan to make more of the same design in time for next season so you'll have another chance soon!


----------



## clog (Apr 20, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Was thinking about how much better it is at Dulwich because of that after I came across this post on FB:
> https://www.facebook.com/ashleigh.timmins/posts/10153763348144942?fref=nf&pnref=story


Perhaps if fathers (and mothers) took their daughters to matches as well as their sons, that might help...


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 20, 2015)

all to nah must've been a happy man yesterday evening, Altona beat SC Condor Hamburg 2-0.

Check out some photos from the game:



Forward The Hamlet (and Altona).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i've searched the army list but find no mention of a general dulwich hamlet


"The Army List" - the list of all people in the army, ever!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> "The Army List" - the list of all people in the army, ever!


it is, as you well know, an annual publication: but despite going back more than 100 years i have found no trace of this general dulwich hamlet.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 20, 2015)

ForwardHamlet said:


> all to nah must've been a happy man yesterday evening, Altona beat SC Condor Hamburg 2-0.



Yes, what a weekend! Thanks to all of you, who made it so great for me!



Btw: All the Anti-UKIP-stickers pompeydunc gave to me, are back in "English" hands. Especially the "Halfway Hefties" from Winchester City FC (Wessex Football League?) were very pleased about them.

The sticker is shown in a St.Pauli documentary from Vice Magazin, too. You can see it (4:35) as well as an interview with Doc Mabuse (12:00 to 14:00), who brought the Jolly Roger flag to the Millerntor and is a Altona 93 supporter, now.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 20, 2015)

clog said:


> Perhaps if fathers (and mothers) took their daughters to matches as well as their sons, that might help...



Yeah, absolutely!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 20, 2015)

Saturday proves, as we always knew

We have already won the moral victory


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 21, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Yes, what a weekend! Thanks to all of you, who made it so great for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha. One of the last from first batch put in the Jolly Roger last November.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 21, 2015)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Sorry you didn't find us! I'm afraid all scarves were sold on Saturday. We plan to make more of the same design in time for next season so you'll have another chance soon!



I need one as well next season - asked to late on Saturday.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2015)

I could be wrong but I suspect that the colours may have just _slightly_ faded on this sticker.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 21, 2015)

Who's stickered the hand drier in the london beer dispensary gents? Gegen rechts sticker


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 21, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who's stickered the hand drier in the london beer dispensary gents? Gegen rechts sticker



Beer? Stickers? pompeydunc ?///


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 21, 2015)

I think maidstone applied for and were awarded 250000 pounds for ground improvement. 100000 and 150000 once they were promoted. I wonder if we are eligible for such grants?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2015)

FC United are promoted as Champions


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 21, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Beer? Stickers? pompeydunc ?///



#MichaelsWatching


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 21, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> #MichaelsWatching



Indeed x

Please include food for sat pubs.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 22, 2015)

Progressive & Dulwich Hamlet fan @ShellyAsquith elected national student union NUS VP Welfare: http://ow.ly/LXBjz #dhfc






View photo0 retweets0 favorites


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 22, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I think maidstone applied for and were awarded 250000 pounds for ground improvement. 100000 and 150000 once they were promoted. I wonder if we are eligible for such grants?


I don't know how much or where from, but there are huge amounts of grants to be applied for, if at the next level. Including substantial funding for Peter Adeniyi's Football in the Community scheme.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 22, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Progressive & Dulwich Hamlet fan @ShellyAsquith elected national student union NUS VP Welfare: http://ow.ly/LXBjz #dhfc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a 'Progressive'? Is this some sort of Student grouping 'slate'?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 22, 2015)

There was a mention of a ground improvement body that presumably exists to help promoted clubs. That is the limit of my tiny knowledge from the maidstone forum.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 22, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What's a 'Progressive'? Is this some sort of Student grouping 'slate'?



It means people that hold the same view as PartisanDulwich


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 22, 2015)

I was hoping he might answer for himself!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 22, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I was hoping he might answer for himself!



Sorry  see you sat?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 22, 2015)

I think she would call herself (but not for me to define) as Independent red/green (or Progressive) ie no party

she has been involved in local housing and arts campaigns - such as camapign to save jobs at Dulwich Picture Gallery


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2015)

I would say unbelievable, but I can believe the F.A. coming up with this:

http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub.co.uk/news/club-statement-1418774.html


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I would say unbelievable, but I can believe the F.A. coming up with this:
> 
> http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub.co.uk/news/club-statement-1418774.html


Posted this on the Tonbridge thread. Feel very sorry for them. Apparently it means Dulwich are guaranteed a play-off place, but hopefully we'll get at least a point on Saturday to avoid any "via bureaucratic bollocks that makes the Stalinist state look like a libertarian free sex and jazz cocktail-sipping utopia" footnotes.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 24, 2015)

Harsh, very harsh :-(


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 24, 2015)

It looks from the statement as if it is now up to the Ryman League to make a decision on any further punishment, not the FA.  I wonder whether they will wait to see whether it would make any difference before making that decision.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 24, 2015)

NOT harsh at all! Those are the regulations, rightly or wrongly that all clubs must abide by. The responsibility is on the players and clubs, even if they did so to the best of their ability. Otherwise all clubs would lie through their teeth, not implying that Enfield town have, by the way.

As it currently stands we still MUST at least draw on Saturday, the poins haven't been deducted yet, and Enfield Town could appeal anyway...so NOTHING is guaranteed.

Bur I must say..."Footballing karma!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand what went wrong? Enfield discovered the player should have been suspended for two games, told the FA, and then the player didn't play the next two games - is that at least right?

Are the FA now saying that he didn't miss the two games he was supposed to and so are sanctioning Enfield?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> NOT harsh at all!


I have in my back pocket a gold envelope that was sealed by a psychic three hours ago... *opens envelope* It says "Mishi will have no sympathy"!


----------



## SDE (Apr 24, 2015)

Now we just have to unearth similar but more extreme gremlins at Maidstone, Hendon and Margate within the next 24 hours and we'll go up as champions. Hurrah! Oh, and Met Police.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 24, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not sure I understand what went wrong? Enfield discovered the player should have been suspended for two games, told the FA, and then the player didn't play the next two games - is that at least right?
> 
> Are the FA now saying that he didn't miss the two games he was supposed to and so are sanctioning Enfield?



It's the FA, they're gonna fuck you over one way or another, and harshly enough they left it to almost the final day of our season.

Feel like Enfield may of been cheated by doing the right thing to an extent, I'm assuming the appeal will go through and be successful. Just never know with the FA though, that's the thing. Still need a point as Mishi said though, regardless of what the outcome will be.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 24, 2015)

Bugger all this lets get a point on Saturday, I want all 3! Come on Dulwich!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 24, 2015)

Check out this week's Forward The Hamlet roundup.

Featuring Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Team vs. Maidstone United Supporters' Team; Dulwich Hamlet vs. Maidstone United and much, much more.

http://www.forwardthehamlet.com/…/dulwich-hamlet-and-maidst…

Forward The Hamlet


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 24, 2015)

Reading the club statement on the Enfield Town site I have to ask why on earth did they report to the FA and rely on their decision as well as them informing the Ryman league? That said after the Thurrock fiasco of a few years ago you'd think that the league hierarchy would have learned their lesson and sorted things out when they happened not several months later.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 24, 2015)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Check out this week's Forward The Hamlet roundup.
> 
> Featuring Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Team vs. Maidstone United Supporters' Team; Dulwich Hamlet vs. Maidstone United and much, much more.
> 
> ...



still no sign of pompeydunc 's photo outside the kim il sung memorial arena in the supporters' gallery then? ;-p


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

Reserves won the Capital Cup/leagu?e this evening. Twenty plus rabble there. Some glory


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Reserves won the Capital Cup/leagu?e this evening. Twenty plus rabble there. Some glory


And a dog


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 28, 2015)

This is from the FA site, scroll down to March 25 for the Enfield charge.... 
http://www.thefa.com/news/governance/2015/mar/fa-charges-suspensions-fines-march-2015


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

the 12th man said:


> This is from the FA site, scroll down to March 25 for the Enfield charge....
> http://www.thefa.com/news/governance/2015/mar/fa-charges-suspensions-fines-march-2015



On the Maidstone forum, they drew attention to the Hendon charge on the same page. Be careful in their bar!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2015)

So if that was the 25th March and Enfield had until the 1st April to respond, what's been going on in the last four weeks that it only seemed to come out last week and hasn't been sorted out at all?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> And a dog



And a very friendly and hungry dog he was too...


----------



## twistyb (Apr 28, 2015)

The Enfield game makes it into Esquire (alongside such other articles as The Eight Watches of Man and How to Get a Side Sweep Haircut).

http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/sp...football-revolution-in-a-sainsburys-car-park/


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

twistyb said:


> The Enfield game makes it into Esquire (alongside such other articles as The Eight Watches of Man and How to Get a Side Sweep Haircut).
> 
> http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/sp...football-revolution-in-a-sainsburys-car-park/


Yep: 


> On the walk home I realised I had talked to as many people in one game as I had over the entire season at Chelsea.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh shit I'm supposed to have a £5,000 watch by my age.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 28, 2015)

twistyb said:


> The Enfield game makes it into Esquire (alongside such other articles as The Eight Watches of Man and How to Get a Side Sweep Haircut).
> 
> http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/sport/8230/dulwich-hamlet-fc-football-revolution-in-a-sainsburys-car-park/



Nicely put EDC


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Nicely put EDC



Hahahaha a Classic pwnage of EDC 

Keith "Will" EDC


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

Pwnage!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

Note the insinuation no Chelsea fans are posh. HAVE THEY ALL FUCKING DIED IN HELICOPTER CRASHES???!!!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 28, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Note the insinuation no Chelsea fans are posh. HAVE THEY ALL FUCKING DIED IN HELICOPTER CRASHES???!!!


YOU TRY LANDING A 12-SEATER HELICOPTER ON A YACHT HELIPAD DESIGNED FOR A 4-SEATER HELICOPTER. FFS.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> YOU TRY LANDING A 12-SEATER HELICOPTER ON A YACHT HELIPAD DESIGNED FOR A 4-SEATER HELICOPTER. FFS.


HOW ELSE DO YOU THINK ME AND THE BABY GOT HOME TO THE STREATHAM RIVIERA LAST NIGHT?


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Yep:


Moaning Chelsea git.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> HOW ELSE DO YOU THINK ME AND THE BABY GOT HOME TO THE STREATHAM RIVIERA LAST NIGHT?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

DHFC's first drone?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 28, 2015)

Football Beyond Borders have released the FBBTV film they shot at Champion Hill during the Enfield Town match on Saturday 4th April.

Check it out: 

Forward The Hamlet


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

The screengrab is enough to scare me off ever pressing 'play.'


----------



## darryl (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, if anyone's suddenly got Thursday night free, it's the Kidbrooke beer festival: http://sel.camra.org.uk/kidbrooke-beer-cider-festival/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

darryl said:


> Well, if anyone's suddenly got Thursday night free, it's the Kidbrooke beer festival: http://sel.camra.org.uk/kidbrooke-beer-cider-festival/


I heard that's been postponed after a separate North London beer festival served an ineligible ale.


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2015)

More success !

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ds-on-the-brink-of-title-triumph-1421256.html


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 29, 2015)

all to nah had a hand in The Football Pink's article on Altona 93 legend Adolf Jäger. A fascinating read, check it out.



Forward The Hamlet


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 29, 2015)

ForwardHamlet said:


> all to nah had a hand in The Football Pink's article on Altona 93 legend Adolf Jäger. A fascinating read, check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Forward The Hamlet




I also have several copies of issue 7 available in hard copy, where this story was originally in.  Find me for a copy - donations to 12th man in exchange...


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2015)

Hell of an opening price, I wonder how old it is?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-OLD-...249?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fb0987b1


----------



## iamwithnail (May 3, 2015)

Getting ready to go out just now and I hear a familiar refrain from the living room, where the boy is playing:


For reasons of sport confusion he's sometimes singing "first name is Niko", but the rest of it's pretty spot on so I'll let that slide...


----------



## sankara (May 3, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Getting ready to go out just now and I hear a familiar refrain from the living room, where the boy is playing:
> 
> 
> For reasons of sport confusion he's sometimes singing "first name is Niko", but the rest of it's pretty spot on so I'll let that slide...



Excellent stuff, but if I'm to offer an honest critique, I must admit to my disappointment in him getting the "in fact we fucking love him" line wrong.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 3, 2015)

Yeah he's singing my hastily edited version i sing at him when we're at the games.


----------



## sankara (May 3, 2015)

Brentwood won 5-0 against Thurrock in the Isthmian League North playoff final so the promoted teams are:
Needham Market, Brentwood, Burgess Hill and Merstham


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 3, 2015)

One out of the four a new ground for me...so if we don't go up will make sure I don't miss the Needham Market game.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 3, 2015)

I used to work in needham.


----------



## EDC (May 3, 2015)

I often go to the market.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 3, 2015)

when you need ham?


----------



## Paula_G (May 3, 2015)

Well not the best outcome of the play-offs that could have been in the best of all possible worlds. Sorry to DHFC FP (aka Merstham) but given they put out a Brewery town (Faversham) and a seaside trip (Folkestone) they've off my Xmas card list. As for the north Sudbury & Harlow, couple of new grounds, maybe a country pub within rambling range, Thurrock is convenient with some reasonable watering holes across the river. Sorry Brentwood but that ground was seriously basic. Seem to recall there was even an abandoned sofa behind one goal. Couple of nice pubs in town though one didn't open until after noon thus board of thirsty Hamlet fans outside.


----------



## EDC (May 3, 2015)

Don't worry Griff, it may all become irrelevant when promotion is won in the 96th minute against Hendon.


----------



## Paula_G (May 4, 2015)

Conference South is like one of those movies where the main character says "this is where I came in!". Like many of the old school Isthmiosaurs Conference South apart from a few West Country is pretty much the level of the Isthmian Premier when I first started watching the Hamlet. There's five newbies in there for me, Bath, Weston-Super-Mare, Eastbourne Boro',  Gosport and Chelmsford though with the exception of WSM most would seem to okay on beer guzzling side.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 4, 2015)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Football Beyond Borders have released the FBBTV film they shot at Champion Hill during the Enfield Town match on Saturday 4th April.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> Forward The Hamlet



 this is what real football fans are about !


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 5, 2015)

http://sabotagetimes.com/football/why-newcastle-and-ashley-can-learn-from-dulwich-hamlet


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2015)

any friendlies this year with millwall?


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> any friendlies this year with millwall?



Probably / hopefully 

Let us finish our season first before we plan pre-season


----------



## EDC (May 5, 2015)

Nah, bring on the all-conquering Chelsea youth team.


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

EDC said:


> Nah, bring on the all-conquering Chelsea youth team.



Already sold to bring in more CBs and DMs as part of FFP.

Ashley Lythe is a good signing. G Man


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> any friendlies this year with millwall?


 That would be down to Millwall. They tend to ignore their immediately local non-league clubs, which is a shame.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That would be down to Millwall. They tend to ignore their immediately local non-league clubs, which is a shame.


apart from the almost yearly friendly, that is??


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

Really? Name the years...and I might agree with you...


----------



## twistyb (May 5, 2015)

Danny Carr released by Huddersfield. Whip round to get him in for the playoffs?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2015)

i don't keep records of these things...but LOADS. FACT.


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

twistyb said:


> Danny Carr released by Huddersfield. Whip round to get him in for the playoffs?



the 12th man


----------



## EDC (May 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i don't keep records of these things...but LOADS. FACT.



I went to one, maybe five years ago?  It's been Palace the last couple of years.


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

Millwall sent an XI last year and maybe year before but Mishi would know better over the years.


----------



## Paula_G (May 5, 2015)

Its always seemed that Millwall have had more connections with Fisher whilst we've tended to have ours with Crystal Palace viz the destination of a number of youngsters in recent years. Was a time before the money took Fisher Athletic too high when loads of ex-Millwall ended up at Salter Lane whilst we had the Palace old boys. Probably just a generalisation but that's the way it seemed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

twistyb said:


> Danny Carr released by Huddersfield. Whip round to get him in for the playoffs?


Ryman League transfer deadline long closed,since end of March, I think.


----------



## Paula_G (May 5, 2015)

Did bring back Ahmed Deen and Razor Powell for the playoffs a couple of years back but I assume we held on to their league registration as neither moved to another Ryman club. Doubt whether Danny would have been registered as a player this term!


----------



## RichardMoon (May 5, 2015)

I found this old away shirt from (I think) 2003/04.

Shapeless tent of a thing, think the quality has improved in the last decade.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Did bring back Ahmed Deen and Razor Powell for the playoffs a couple of years back but I assume we held on to their league registration as neither moved to another Ryman club. Doubt whether Danny would have been registered as a player this term!


Yes indeed. dual regirstration, as we held their Ryman registrations, and they were playing for clubs in other leagues.


----------



## Paula_G (May 5, 2015)

RichardMoon said:


> View attachment 71129
> I found this old away shirt from (I think) 2003/04.
> 
> Shapeless tent of a thing, think the quality has improved in the last decade.



Are we talking about the shirt, the team or the Trust?


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ryman League transfer deadline long closed,since end of March, I think.





Griff_Turnstile said:


> Did bring back Ahmed Deen and Razor Powell for the playoffs a couple of years back but I assume we held on to their league registration as neither moved to another Ryman club. Doubt whether Danny would have been registered as a player this term!





Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes indeed. dual regirstration, as we held their Ryman registrations, and they were playing for clubs in other leagues.



Your superior knowledge has failed you both this time.

For the playoffs we will be playng Danny Carr and Ian Wright up front.... not registered I hear you say?

Does not matter, we have already begun collecting a legal fund to fight the refusal to let us be promoted and no other team will be allowed to play any football in the UK until we have won the fight, as its only fair that the charity shield does not occur as we may draw Chelsea in the FA cup and they may be fitter than us as they would have played an extra game to be closer to match fitness.


----------



## G Man (May 6, 2015)

If you ever holiday in Cambodia take a walk down Sisowath Quay i.e the riverside, Grotty Scutta and Comfast Chapter art work gets around. And then leave. It's now the number 6 top attraction in Phnom Poo-Phen on TripAdvisor.


----------



## RichardMoon (May 6, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Are we talking about the shirt, the team or the Trust?


 
Haha, I was talking about the shirt, but to be fair I think everything has improved.

Although I do miss the game my friends and I used to have where you'd put a couple of quid in each and guess how many times the ball would go out of the ground in a match. Used to be about 6 - 10 a match, which is one measure of the improvement since then.


----------



## all to nah (May 9, 2015)

I've received the latest issue of the HSV fanzine _Supporters News_ (55.000 copies per issue). It has been relaunched after the spin-off of the professional football section and a lot of people I know are not longer writing for it. But this issue is a very nice read and on page eleven there's a small note about DHFC. It says:

"*Innovativ.* Der englische Siebtligist Dulwich Hamlet, beheimatet im Südosten Londons, reagiert auf die immer höheren Ticketpreise in der Premier League und lockt Fußball-Fans mit einer kreativen Kartenpreisaktion ins eigene Stadion. Jeder Stadionbesucher darf so viel oder so wenig für ein Ticket zahlen, wie er möchte. Der Saisonrekord von 811 Zuschauernkonnte zu Saisonbeginn überboten werden. Beim Heimspiel gegen Hampton & Richmond Borough begrüßte der Verein insgesamt 2.856 Zuschauer."

No mention of the charity all the gate money was donated to or the NonLeagueDay, that was organized in Germany for the first time, this year. But it's illustrated with this picture:






(Cut under the slogan _'Pay what you like' day._)


----------



## gareth taylor (May 9, 2015)

RichardMoon said:


> View attachment 71129
> I found this old away shirt from (I think) 2003/04.
> 
> Shapeless tent of a thing, think the quality has improved in the last decade.


 better than old yellow and gray kit !


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 9, 2015)

all to nah said:


> I've received the latest issue of the HSV fanzine _Supporters News_ (55.000 copies per issue). It has been relaunched after the spin-off of the professional football section and a lot of people I know are not longer writing for it. But this issue is a very nice read and on page eleven there's a small note about DHFC. It says:
> 
> "*Innovativ.* Der englische Siebtligist Dulwich Hamlet, beheimatet im Südosten Londons, reagiert auf die immer höheren Ticketpreise in der Premier League und lockt Fußball-Fans mit einer kreativen Kartenpreisaktion ins eigene Stadion. Jeder Stadionbesucher darf so viel oder so wenig für ein Ticket zahlen, wie er möchte. Der Saisonrekord von 811 Zuschauernkonnte zu Saisonbeginn überboten werden. Beim Heimspiel gegen Hampton & Richmond Borough begrüßte der Verein insgesamt 2.856 Zuschauer."
> 
> ...


Can you please try to save me a printed copy, if you can find a spare...thank you!


----------



## all to nah (May 11, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Can you please try to save me a printed copy, if you can find a spare...thank you!



You can have my copy next week, Mishi!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 12, 2015)

Hi all, only just found this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I've been going to Dulwich occasionally on and off since the early 1980's I grew up in Wanley Road and my bedroom window overlooked the Greendale end of the ground. I'm a Palace season ticket holder but try to get to the Hamlet when I can. Anyway I'm after some help as I'm trying to find out if there are any old records of past Dulwich players? My Granddad played for Dulwich either side of WW2. Somewhere I have two official DHFC postcards telling him he has been selected for the first team. Other than that I have no idea how many games he did eventually play, if any. He also had a trial with Arsenal before the outbreak of war and a short spell at Kingstonian. Also as a kid he sold peanuts at Champion Hill  Any help would be great. Cheers


----------



## sankara (May 12, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> Hi all, only just found this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I've been going to Dulwich occasionally on and off since the early 1980's I grew up in Wanley Road and my bedroom window overlooked the Greendale end of the ground. I'm a Palace season ticket holder but try to get to the Hamlet when I can. Anyway I'm after some help as I'm trying to find out if there are any old records of past Dulwich players? My Granddad played for Dulwich either side of WW2. Somewhere I have two official DHFC postcards telling him he has been selected for the first team. Other than that I have no idea how many games he did eventually play, if any. He also had a trial with Arsenal before the outbreak of war and a short spell at Kingstonian. Also as a kid he sold peanuts at Champion Hill  Any help would be great. Cheers


You're probably best off joining the Facebook group The Hamlet Historian and posing that question there. There are also more of the "dinosaurs" lurking on the other DHFC forum who tend to be more clued up on the history of the club than those of us who use this one.


----------



## Al Crane (May 12, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> Hi all, only just found this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I've been going to Dulwich occasionally on and off since the early 1980's I grew up in Wanley Road and my bedroom window overlooked the Greendale end of the ground. I'm a Palace season ticket holder but try to get to the Hamlet when I can. Anyway I'm after some help as I'm trying to find out if there are any old records of past Dulwich players? My Granddad played for Dulwich either side of WW2. Somewhere I have two official DHFC postcards telling him he has been selected for the first team. Other than that I have no idea how many games he did eventually play, if any. He also had a trial with Arsenal before the outbreak of war and a short spell at Kingstonian. Also as a kid he sold peanuts at Champion Hill  Any help would be great. Cheers



What was his name?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

If you could give me his name, and as close as possible to when he played, I'm more than happy to search the archives on microfilm of the old press reports of that period. It's not something I'd do 'immediately', as it's just a 'sad' hobby in my spare time...but am more than willing to do so...
Hope that's a help to you Jimbob73


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 13, 2015)

Hi name was Walter Taylor, know as Wally. Born October 1919, so played briefly before the war as he was 20 at the outbreak. Think he played after the war mainly so 1945-50 I guess. Many thanks


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 13, 2015)

I'll see what I can dig up over the summer...remind me at the start of June on here, to see how I'm getting on!


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 13, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Südosten Londons


That sounds so cool.


----------



## tasty_snacks (May 14, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> Hi all, only just found this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I've been going to Dulwich occasionally on and off since the early 1980's I grew up in Wanley Road and my bedroom window overlooked the Greendale end of the ground. I'm a Palace season ticket holder but try to get to the Hamlet when I can. Anyway I'm after some help as I'm trying to find out if there are any old records of past Dulwich players? My Granddad played for Dulwich either side of WW2. Somewhere I have two official DHFC postcards telling him he has been selected for the first team. Other than that I have no idea how many games he did eventually play, if any. He also had a trial with Arsenal before the outbreak of war and a short spell at Kingstonian. Also as a kid he sold peanuts at Champion Hill  Any help would be great. Cheers



Welcome Pinkie! Hopefully get the chance to catch-up on Sunday.


----------



## Fingers (May 24, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet fans successfully navigated the Euro Song Contest tonight and came out winners


----------



## gareth taylor (May 24, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Dulwich Hamlet fans successfully navigated the Euro Song Contest tonight and came out winners


 I missed it was at pub !


----------



## raymond reeve (Jun 1, 2015)

Hamlet are in Brighton next week at the Theatre Royal . Gather there is a brilliant solo goal in the second half . 
Bit like Star Wars I guess .


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 1, 2015)

Never seen any Star Wars films, so I wouldn't know.
Got an old box set of them on video, so might get round to it one day, but doubt if I'll ever find the time.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 2, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Never seen any Star Wars films, so I wouldn't know.
> Got an old box set of them on video, so might get round to it one day, but doubt if I'll ever find the time.


 I hate star wars with a passion !


----------



## EDC (Jun 2, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Never seen any Star Wars films, so I wouldn't know.
> Got an old box set of them on video, so might get round to it one day, but doubt if I'll ever find the time.



What's a video?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 2, 2015)

Bottom of your cupboard, hidden at the back..you know, your Seventies porn collection!


----------



## EDC (Jun 2, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Bottom of your cupboard, hidden at the back..you know, your Seventies porn collection!


Those were the days.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 4, 2015)

Loving the large scarf banner behind the goal (excellent addition)

now just the Drive the Red wedge
and Tuscan hillside


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 4, 2015)

still one of the best pics of last season #Tuscany

Sure photo's Urban Mike


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 4, 2015)

Martyn Guest - Witham Goal Keeper


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 4, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet FC V Stonewall


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 4, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 72258
> 
> Martyn Guest - Witham Goal Keeper (all round good guy)



...and UKIP supporter.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 4, 2015)

oh no you serious so disappointed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 1917 censor goes in by by Trotsky et al


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 4, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> ...and UKIP supporter.


Was a massive disappointment when he popped up with that on the Twitter.


----------



## clog (Jun 4, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Was a massive disappointment when he popped up with that on the Twitter.


I'm gutted.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 4, 2015)

clog said:


> I'm gutted.


Hero to zero.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 5, 2015)

I see our good friend on Twitter has taken up the issue with Martyn (goalie at Witham) and he has replied

"Iam not a hater" he also states "I am not political"

Think right to challenge - Think its up to individuals to decide his motives - I go with the nieve, anti politics explanation


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 5, 2015)

Love some of the crowd shots from last season


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 5, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet FC tour of Holland/Germany 1912

According to the Hamlet Historian  Jack McInroy -

At the start of the Easter holiday weekend of 1913, the Dulwich Hamlet football team set off for a short continental tour. This was nothing new, in fact it had become customary over the previous five seasons – four tours to the Netherlands and one to Germany.

The team included
Coleman, Clegg, Wight, Popple, Carson, Hegazi, Clarkson and Green played in all three matches. Knight, Smart, Barker and Lawrence played in two. Hagger played in one.

Hussein Hegazi was Dulwich Hamlet's, Egyptian inside right,

Hussein Hegazi (14 September 1891 – 8 October 1961) was the first African player to play competitively in England (Dulwich Hamlet from 1911-1914 and once for Fulham in 1911)


Ajax 1	Dulwich Hamlet FC 4
Sparta FC. 2	Dulwich Hamlet FC 4
Quick FC Nijmegen 0 Dulwich Hamlet FC 2


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jun 5, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC tour of Holland/Germany 1912
> 
> According to the Hamlet Historian  -
> 
> ...


This is brilliant - do you mind if I tweet from Forward The Hamlet?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 5, 2015)

http://thehamlethistorian.blogspot.co.uk


This is the blog that Jack McInroy devotes to publishing some of our history on-line from his publication.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes credit to Jack McInroy at Hamlet Historian

just came across the picture and thought needed some background


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 7, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 72322
> 
> Love some of the crowd shots from last season


 what match was that taken at ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 11, 2015)

I think Bognor ?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bugger Bognor


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 12, 2015)

Dulwich - Dog Kennel Hill 1913


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 13, 2015)

Dulwich hamlet V Northampton Nomads 1923 (Friendly)

note second in the league behind London Caledonia but above Wimbledon


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 13, 2015)

1913 TOUR

March 1913

Ajax Amsterdam 1 Dulwich Hamlet 4

Wedstrijd informatie
Competitie Vriendschappelijk
Seizoen 1912-13
Datum 21-3-1913
Thuis Ajax
Uit Dulwich Hamlet FC
Eindstand (reguliere tijd) 1 - 4
Tussenstand 0 - 0
Toeschouwers 2,000
Stadion Het Houten Stadion
Beschrijving Seizoen 1912-13, Vriendschappelijk, Ronde -, 21-3-1913, Ajax - Dulwich Hamlet FC 1 - 4 (0 - 0)


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 13, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> 1913 TOUR
> 
> March 1913
> 
> ...


 be nice to lay ajax again !


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 17, 2015)

Are we playing palace this pre-season?.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 17, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Are we playing palace this pre-season?.


 been years since I have been to Dulwich pre season game ! last one was maidenhead united away in 2006 drew 1-1 I think !


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Are we playing palace this pre-season?.



No I don't think so, unless there's a late addition to the list. Peterborough and Charlton are the bigger teams coming to visit this year.


----------



## darryl (Jun 17, 2015)

Slightly mad plan to move Greenwich Borough FC to the old Gaelic sports ground on the New Eltham/Sidcup border and get them in the Conference within six years. I admire their optimism (and ground plan looks interesting) but suspect they'll struggle to achieve all that: http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...venate_troubled_New_Eltham_ground/?ref=twtrec


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 17, 2015)

This is from a Palace programme from about 1986 - not sure you'd be able to use the same language today!!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 17, 2015)

darryl said:


> Slightly mad plan to move Greenwich Borough FC to the old Gaelic sports ground on the New Eltham/Sidcup border and get them in the Conference within six years. I admire their optimism (and ground plan looks interesting) but suspect they'll struggle to achieve all that: http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...venate_troubled_New_Eltham_ground/?ref=twtrec



Good luck to them, that place has been left empty for years (although it was recently occupied but the recent occupiers didn't stay long and moved on!!), it mentions a housing company have also put in planning permission to build new homes, the local residents have already fought this off a couple of times and would much prefer the football ground there!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 17, 2015)

*Vince Taylor*‏@Groundtastic
Scenes from Dulwich Hamlet v Nunhead FA Amateur Cup replay in 1924/25, held at a previous version of Champion Hill.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 17, 2015)

Look at all those hats!


----------



## EDC (Jun 17, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Look at all those hats!


........and not a whippet in sight.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 17, 2015)

1920's hipsters


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 18, 2015)

On ebay

Southwick (Sussex) V Dulwich Hamlet 1935

Single sheet programme and newspaper cuttings with the details of Hamlet's 0-5 win. These items were originally part of the collection belonging to the famous Dulwich Hamlet and England amateur international H.S. Robbins.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 18, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Look at all those hats!


 a lot of old hat,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow & wow! For both!

That's the best image I've ever seen of the old, old Champion Hill...which is, incidentally, EXACTLY on the site of where we want our proposed new ground on the so-called 'precious never been built on' open space where the all-weather pitch is, behind the Greendale End of our current ground.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 18, 2015)

Where are the Groundtastic images from?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 18, 2015)

Saw gav has signed a 2 year contract extension


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 18, 2015)

Indeed he has...worthy of it's own thread, for people to say what good news this is...so I will just start one!


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 18, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed he has...worthy of it's own thread, for people to say what good news this is...so I will just start one!


 great news for the club ! hope gavin has lots of success


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 18, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Look at all those hats!


Not much different 90 years later!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 18, 2015)

http://thehattedprofessor.bowershats.com/2013/11/jfks-hat-legacy.html


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jun 18, 2015)

Was there a DHFC ladies team??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHELSEA-L...449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fd928131


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 18, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Where are the Groundtastic images from?




he tweeted them ?


----------



## EDC (Jun 18, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Where are the Groundtastic images from?



Are you in any of them?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't think so...I was in the background of one on the cover of the home programme one season though...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 18, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Was there a DHFC ladies team??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHELSEA-L...449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fd928131


We did have a womens' team for a few years in the mid-nineties...

Can't remember which season exactly..but they were self-financing, and simply 'ticked boxes' really, with not much integration into the Club. (My personal opinion)
They were an established side, called Lambeth WFC, I think from memory. they approached us to become part of Dulwich Hamlet & changed their name. they had two sides, a First team & Reserves and played in the Greater London League. The First Team were in the Premier Division, and were ok, with a couple of really half-decent players for their level. The Reserves played in one of the lower divisions, and were 'keen' but, to be frank, not very good.
They only used Champion Hill for home matches in the Womens FA Cup. From memory other home games were played somewhere over in Wandsworth, can't recall the name of the park, might have been somewhere round Garrett Lane, from vague memory, sort of Earlsfield way?

There was then some sort of 'split', and most of the First team left, and they retained the Premier slot, with most of the Reserves stepping up, & only had one team...but after a few months, of teams being short, &/or not fulfilling fixtures, they folded mid-season.

I went to some of their games, they did move more local, and used Pynners Close for home games, which is one of the sports grounds 'across the road' from Southwark Sports.

To be honest, again in my personal opinion, they weren't a very well run outfit.

When we get a main all-weather stadium I think it's vital that we incorporate a womens side into the Club set-up.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 18, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> We did have a womens' team for a few years in the mid-nineties...
> 
> Can't remember which season exactly..but they were self-financing, and simply 'ticked boxes' really, with not much integration into the Club. (My personal opinion)
> They were an established side, called Lambeth WFC, I think from memory. they approached us to become part of Dulwich Hamlet & changed their name. they had two sides, a First team & Reserves and played in the Greater London League. The First Team were in the Premier Division, and were ok, with a couple of really half-decent players for their level. The Reserves played in one of the lower divisions, and were 'keen' but, to be frank, not very good.
> ...


 when was there last season ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure, off the top of my head.


----------



## EDC (Jun 18, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Was there a DHFC ladies team??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHELSEA-L...449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20fd928131


I wasn't even aware the Champions of English Football had a Ladies team in those days.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey does anyone fancy writing a reasonably snappy summary of what's happened at hamlet during the close season? it would be good to have something to post up on Buzz....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 18, 2015)

The grass is growing...


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 19, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The grass is growing...


 yep !


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 20, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> yep !


 any Dulwich news ??


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 21, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> any Dulwich news ??



Bit more grass growth.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 21, 2015)

Altona home brew 

Oh for the love of a Dulwich Hamlet FC micro brewery or a home brewer who wont kill us all


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 21, 2015)

Iceland East Dulwich to close, this after the Irish shop - Just a few cafes left now 

East Dulwich gentrification moves on a pace - 

London lost working class and mixed communities and the rise of the London Banlieue (suburbs)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 21, 2015)

East Dulwich gentrification moves on a pace???...it did that many moons ago.

Have you not looked at the state/loss of local boozers in the area?

And Iceland is hardly a decent local shop...yes, some of the stuff is ok, and priced cheaply....but it's a huge multi-million pound business. No different to a Tesco or Sainsburys or whatever.

Anyone who is 'traditonal East Dulwich working class' will just go to the Co-Op or Sainsburys for their main shops...are down to Camberwell or Peckham as they have done for generations.

And if we're really going to rail against 'gentrification of East Dulwich'...well that same 'gentrification' hasn't really done the local football club any harm has it? .....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 21, 2015)

But many fans cannot now afford to live locally,  when I moved in neighbours were teachers, social workers, nurses

It would be interesting to know how many of our newer fans come from further a field Crystal Palace, Sydenham, Brixton, Streatham etc...

many who did or would have rented locally


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And Iceland is hardly a decent local shop...yes, some of the stuff is ok, and priced cheaply....but it's a huge multi-million pound business. No different to a Tesco or Sainsburys or whatever.
> 
> Anyone who is 'traditonal East Dulwich working class' will just go to the Co-Op or Sainsburys for their main shops...are down to Camberwell or Peckham as they have done for generations.


Iceland is very much a working class kind of supermarket in Brixton. Sainsburys is pricier.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, I'm not disputing that, of course. But it's only 'working class friendly' to make huge profits.
My shops of choice are Iceland, Lidl, Tesco & the Co-Op. all based on cheapness..food is much of a muchness really.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 21, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> But many fans cannot now afford to live locally,  when I moved in neighbours were teachers, social workers, nurses
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of our newer fans come from further a field Crystal Palace, Sydenham, Brixton, Streatham etc...
> 
> many who did or would have rented locally


I'm not disputing that...but there there are also some who can, who are clearly 'incoming gentrifiers' , which is the point I was making.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 21, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> But many fans cannot now afford to live locally,  when I moved in neighbours were teachers, social workers, nurses
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of our newer fans come from further a field Crystal Palace, Sydenham, Brixton, Streatham etc...
> 
> many who did or would have rented locally


For me the reason I can't afford to live locally is not gentrification, per se. It stems from the Thatcher years where untnold Council properties were sold off, and very few built since.
I would love to have continued living on local council estates, like the ones I grew up in. But thanks to the Thatcher policies, and (shamefully) not revoked when Blair & Labour came to power, I never will.

Hence why I live in private flat in Sydenham, albeit a local charity owned one, so it is reasonably affordable.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 21, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 73017 View attachment 73018
> 
> Altona home brew
> 
> Oh for the love of a Dulwich Hamlet FC micro brewery or a home brewer who wont kill us all


 strong stuff ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 21, 2015)

come on Hamlet Fans

Home Brew - Happy to contribute towards start up costs/collective effort


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 21, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 73027 View attachment 73028
> 
> come on Hamlet Fans
> 
> Home Brew - Happy to contribute towards start up costs/collective effort


 can send a bottle to north wales for me to try


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 21, 2015)

They might...if you send enough money for postage and packing...as well as the cost!


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 22, 2015)

The change of East Dulwich (both good and bad) started for me when my old primary school, St Johns & St Clements sold off it's original buildings on Archdale Road and then were converted into flats. Then the pubs started going/changing names, long closed down sweet shops on Northcross Road turned into little boutiques selling nick knacks. My personal favourite was Space Station Sixty Five, a living breathing art exhibit disguised as a shop! My girls were fascinated by it when we walked home from school!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2015)

But it went 'full circle' with the Cherry Tree going back to the Cherry Tree.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 22, 2015)

One of my favourites, the make a 'celebrity' out if a potato competition/exhibit...


----------



## EDC (Jun 22, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> But it went 'full circle' with the Cherry Tree going back to the Cherry Tree.



The Cherry Tree has temporarily closed down, new ownership and open again in a few weeks.

http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,1530957


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 23, 2015)

Champions of the Hamlet
By Norman Ackland circa 1952

Dulwich Hamlet FC is one of the nurseries for amateur internationals. It's juniors grow up at Champion Hill in the best traditions of playing and enjoying the game, win or lose

Champion Hill, the headquarters of Dulwich Hamlet FC in south London is rightly named. It has been the nursery of many famous players past and present, and the cradle of our best amateur traditions.

Four times winners of the Amateur cup competition, this famous club has always investead confidently in youth. Dulwich Hamlet Juniors founded in 1922, form the basis of the great cup winning teams of the 1930's and supplied 10 of the 11 of the club's leading players at one period.

Four former Dulwich Hamlet Juniors - A.J Hugo, L.B. Morrish, C. Murray and H.S Robbins - hold the record of possessing three amateur cup medals, as well as a complete set of medals of all the amateur competitions in which the club takes part.

Today, too, in Dulwich's present side goalkeeper Alec Freeman, right back Don Eastman, right half George May, outside right Les Green, inside left Pat Connett and outside right Peter Stone all graduated from the junior elevens. And eighteen Dulwich Hamlet players have shared seventy three amateur international caps - a big proportion of them from juniors.

It has been the policy of Dulwich Hamlet to encourage local schoolboy talent. For years the club has had the closest understanding with the South London Schools Football Association which is in the happy position of being able to recommend an outstanding place to Dulwich, with the certainty of their being accepted. Many school masters too, have played a full Dulwich in the past, and at the present time there are four schoolmasters on the Dulwich Hamlet committee.

There is also a famous Lorraine Wilson' Memorial scholarship to Dulwich College, a traditional links with the club. It was founded to perpetuate the memory of the late Mr Lorraine Wilson the founder of Dulwich Hamlet FC.

No "pep" talks

Altogether five elevens turnout for the most Saturdays in the season. The first and second teams - the senior and reserves- play in the Isthmian league. The first eleven have won this championship four times and the second team have been runners-up or champions eighteen times in the 23 years that the Reserve Section championship has been in existence.

The third in order of seniority is the "A" team. They play friendly matches only against banks and teams from business houses.

For the juniors there are two teams - one for boys between 16 and 18 years old, and the other is for boys under 16. In all,  between 30 and 40 juniors are on the Hamlet's playing strength.

The most coveted trophy among them is the London Minor cup. This has been won five times in the under 18s, and they have reached the finals on three other occasions. They have also won the Surrey Minor cup beating Crystal Palace Juniors 3-1.
For the under 16s is the London Football Association runs the Winchester cup competition in which over 100 clubs take part. Since the war, Dulwich has won this cup on three occasions.

So you can see that from top to bottom of the club at Champion Hill there is a real Championships spirit at work. Part of the secret is the juniors have the same training privileges as the seniors. Every Tuesday and Thursday evening during the season a full contingent of players of all ages turns up.

The juniors themselves under the expert guidance of Mr Tom Worley, take part in ball practice, exercising getting off the mark quickly, skipping and normal training routine.

Mr Warley is assisted by Ernie Toser, former Millwall professional, holder of two amateur cup medals gained with Dulwich Hamlet, and himself a former Dulwich junior played for England against Scotland in a schools International 25 years ago.

Toser is a trainer pure and simple.  At Dulwich they do not lay too much stress on lectures or pep talks on training night. Sometimes there may be just an informal discussion on the previous Saturday's games, followed by suggestions as to the future tactics. There is no professional coach of Dulwich because the powers that be believe that the players in their side know quite as much as the other fellow about the game. A word or two of advice from their skipper at the interval is all they require. There is no handshaking with a player when he scores from a Hamlet team - although I have often seen and Dulwich player slap an opponent on the back for good work.

The amateur spirit

There is no rubbing it in afterwards if a Dulwich man has a bad match. It is taken for granted that he knows all about it himself without being told.
This feeling of comradeship, in the best sense of the term - the confidence that each player does his best on behalf of team mates and club- is the main explanation for the fine spirit at Champion Hill. It is not the mere possession of a medal, but the thrill of fighting for it that counts: games in all weathers: tussles against all types of teams from the pitheads of Durham, from the grimy smoke of the Midlands, from the older universities, as well as the crack Metropolitan amateur sides and that the Hamlet players meet from year to year in the ordinary seasons routine. To play and enjoy the game, win or lose that is the amateur spirit that is Dulwich

I will always remember the reply of Ernest Haley., the old Olympic runner, when he was in charge of Dulwich Hamlet juniors many years ago. They had a splendid team that particular season, and their free scoring centre forward lost count of the number of goals he had scored. so he asked Mr Haley. " You have scored all the others have made for you!" Was the prompt reply. That remark was in the true tradition.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 24, 2015)

Ernest William Haley - Dulwich  Hamlet Junior coach 1930's which laid the foundations for the Amateur cup victories

Born Kensington 3rd January 1885. After winning the 100 yards at the 1907 University of London Championships Ernest Haley developed into one of Britain's leading sprinters. At the 1909 AAA Championships he placed third in the 220 yards and fifth in the 100 yards. In 1910 he improved to take second place in the 220 yards, in 1913 he finished third in the 440yards, but in 1914 he was eliminated in the heats of both the 440 yards flat and hurdles. In 1911 he placed third in the 220 yards at the Festival of Empire Meeting at Crystal Palace, which was the forerunner of the British Empire (Commonwealth) Games. In 1912 Ernest Haley ran the 200m and 400m at the Stockholm Olympics.

Haley served as a Sergeant Instructor with the Army Gym Staff in 1914-18, and worked hard to revive the activities of the Herne Hill Harriers after the war. He served as President of the club in 1923-24 and in 1924 he was one of the founding members of the English Schools Athletics Association. As a schoolmaster, he used the long summer holidays to attend major meetings abroad.

According to Dulwich Hamlet historian Jack McInroy, It was Haley who spotted the young star player Ernie Toser while playing for Eton Manor FC and encouraged Toser to switch to Dulwich Hamlet despite the interest of Tottenham

He was present at the 1928 and 1936 Olympics and at the 1930 British Empire Games in Canada, he was recruited from the ranks of the spectators to represent England at bowls. He died soon after celebrating his 90th birthday - February 20, 1975 at Dulwich .


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 24, 2015)

1919/20 FA Amateur Cup Final football programme: Dulwich Hamlet versus Tufnell Park (Hamlet won 1-0)


----------



## billbond (Jun 25, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 73126
> 
> 1919/20 FA Amateur Cup Final football programme: Dulwich Hamlet versus Tufnell Park (Hamlet won 1-0)


----------



## billbond (Jun 25, 2015)

This Amateur cup final programme 1920 does anyone have a copy ? Bill Bond ?, this was the name of one of my family who played for Dulwich any relation ?, his father Bill Bond senior worked on the gate later years


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi everyone. Hope it's OK to post this here:

I'm doing the Prudential Ride London Peloton Relay on 2nd August, raising money for Medicinema - a charity that runs cinemas in hospitals for patients and their family/carers and hospital staff, including Guys and St Thomas Hospitals.

I'm going to be riding the whole 100 miles of the olympic road race course, with my team mates joining me every 25 miles.

Please consider donating and sharing!

The Justgiving page is - https://www.justgiving.com/JHMediCinema/ 

thanks for your time.


----------



## sankara (Jun 30, 2015)

Frazer Shaw on trial at Leyton Orient according to the FWP forum

Edit: and the Leyton Orient forum


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 1, 2015)

Only wash they'll have all year:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-33348846


----------



## darryl (Jul 2, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 73126
> 
> 1919/20 FA Amateur Cup Final football programme: Dulwich Hamlet versus Tufnell Park (Hamlet won 1-0)



Electrified East London Railway? Bloody hipsters.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 3, 2015)

darryl said:


> Electrified East London Railway? Bloody hipsters.


I prefer the term 'electrified locomotive traction' myself.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 9, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> But many fans cannot now afford to live locally,  when I moved in neighbours were teachers, social workers, nurses
> 
> It would be interesting to know how many of our newer fans come from further a field Crystal Palace, Sydenham, Brixton, Streatham etc...
> 
> many who did or would have rented locally



another interesting question would be how many are born and raised in the local area?

i would say 80% of millwall's support were born and raised with an SE post code. but there is always a drift out to the suburbs and beyond. bermondsey and rotherhithe (strangely) still have massive millwall followings though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/new-sponsors-announced-1455200.html

A theatre group and a brewery for the sponsors. Quite happy with that - while it's a bit of a shame it wasn't Forward The Hamlet that's a lot better than another estate agent.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/new-sponsors-announced-1455200.html
> 
> A theatre group and a brewery for the sponsors. Quite happy with that - while it's a bit of a shame it wasn't Forward The Hamlet that's a lot better than another estate agent.


So happy not to have an estate agent on the shirt.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 9, 2015)

Show and Tell are fantastic. Put on great comedy shows. Delighted that they're a sponsor... and needless to say Late Knights is a cracking sponsor too. Mmmmm, beer.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 9, 2015)

editor said:


> So happy not to have an estate agent on the shirt.


But Winkworths, & Haart before them, were the ones who put up the money, in extremely difficult times in the past for the Hamlet. So I am grateful for their past support.
And let us not forget...this draw was only sanctioned by our current owners...a property company. So thanks to Hadley Property too...


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> But Winkworths, & Haart before them, were the ones who put up the money, in extremely difficult times in the past for the Hamlet. So I am grateful for their past support.
> And let us not forget...this draw was only sanctioned by our current owners...a property company. So thanks to Hadley Property too...


That's all simply lovely. But it won't change my opinion of seeing an estate agent on a Hamlet shirt.


----------



## Taper (Jul 9, 2015)

Now if I was good at art and shit I'd make this flag/banner. But I'm not. 

So I'm putting my idea out there in the hope some creative type will take it and run.

Right. The Hamlet quite rightly prides itself on its inclusivity. Gender, sexuality, ethnicity. Not a shit is given at Champion Hill. Not one.

By what about the grebs, the metalheads, those that walk backwards, the brother and sisterhood of the one true musical sub-genre? A much mocked and maligned group. And yet we saw Xavier Vidal give the sign of the horns when he scored against someone or other.

So banner idea: blue background, Bearing the legend, in pink Gothic script:

		 "  Dulwich Hamlet
		 Death to False Metal. "

I'm thinking an AC/DC lightening bolt between Dulwich and Hamlet and an umlaut over the U. 

The Altona boys will like the umlaut. And perhaps the general vernacular given their denim and leather garb.

Who's up for it? I'll pay for the paint.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 9, 2015)

There are metallers among us. Like the idea.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 10, 2015)

Go for it.   You only have 30 hours left to get it made!


----------



## Scolly (Jul 10, 2015)

Taper said:


> Now if I was good at art and shit I'd make this flag/banner. But I'm not.
> So banner idea: blue background, Bearing the legend, in pink Gothic script:
> 
> "  Dulwich Hamlet
> ...




..... there's a waiting list!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> So happy not to have an estate agent on the shirt.


I hope the actual kit will be the same as last season apart from the sponsor, bearing in mind it didn't actually appear until December.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 11, 2015)

Great photo - young fan at Dulwich Hamlet FC V Peterborough Utd #dhfc photocredit Duncan Palmer @photodunc #official


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 11, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/new-sponsors-announced-1455200.html
> 
> A theatre group and a brewery for the sponsors. Quite happy with that - while it's a bit of a shame it wasn't Forward The Hamlet that's a lot better than another estate agent.





Dulwich Mishi said:


> But Winkworths, & Haart before them, were the ones who put up the money, in extremely difficult times in the past for the Hamlet. So I am grateful for their past support.
> And let us not forget...this draw was only sanctioned by our current owners...a property company. So thanks to Hadley Property too...


I'm grateful to Winkworth and our other previous shirt sponsors for their support of the club, and I've no problem with their name being on our team shirts, but they didn't pay me to advertise their company on my replica shirt, for which I paid 35 quid or whatever.  I've always been reluctant to wear replica shirt with sponsors' names, and if I'm going to give anyone free advertising by wearing my replica shirt around South London I'd much rather give it to a local microbrewery whose pubs I visit regularly, and whose beers I enjoy, than give it to an estate agent from whom I shall never be able to afford to buy or rent a local property.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 12, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Great photo - young fan at Dulwich Hamlet FC V Peterborough Utd #dhfc photocredit Duncan Palmer @photodunc #official



There should be a better version of this on the site now - I neglected to sort out the noise on the photo in Lightroom, so the new one will have much less grain!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 13, 2015)

Looking forward to MOAR foo*ß*ball tomorrow but not going to be the same without our friends from Altona


----------



## treefrog (Jul 15, 2015)

When your arm brace has to be blue but there's a choice of colours for the webbing there's only one that will do....


----------



## EDC (Jul 15, 2015)

I mentioned this to a couple of people last night that I'm really impressed with the match day programme, for a pre-season issue it's massive and not padded out with adverts.  Even the Altona one took me a good hour to read even though much of it was in German!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 15, 2015)

totally agree - a great programme
dedicated contributors
the ads do pay for it,  however


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 16, 2015)

Actually....the reason the pre-season is so 'fresh' is because the usual programme editor John Lawrence, who does a fine & thankless task with his regular issues by the way, is committed to cricket in the summer. Thus the pre-season issues are compiled by Griff, which is why he asks for contributions for inclusion.
The adverts do not pay for them...they are already paid for, & all advertising revenue goes directly into the Football Club budget. The programme actually pays for itself through sales. I understand, & I hope I don't embarrass Griff by saying this, that Griff paid for the production of them himself, and he took the costs back from sales, then gave any profit back to the Club, as per normal matchday programmes.
I must say...his three cover designs so far have really been 'ten out of ten' for me....which is high praise from someone like myself, who has bought programmes at games, and from club shops up and down the land all of my life.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 16, 2015)

Bravo Griff_Turnstile !


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 16, 2015)

Fixtures released: http://www.isthmian.co.uk/fixtures-release-kicks-off-countdown-to-season-25209/

Home to Canvey first up.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2015)

Two games over Xmas for us.

Kingstonian and Tonbridge.

Eeeeeee!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 16, 2015)

Last game of the season is the day before my birthday at Needham Market - very close to where I grew up. That'll be a good one!


----------



## Scolly (Jul 16, 2015)

Kingstonian away August bank holiday!!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jul 16, 2015)

First game I'm back for, thank goodness! Come back from the North of Wales on the 7th. Huge sigh of relief!

For those who may not click the link:

All fixture dates and times are subject to changes!

Saturday 8th August - Dulwich Hamlet vs Canvey Island - 3pm
Tuesday 11th August - Merstham vs Dulwich Hamlet - 7:45pm
Saturday 15th August - Hendon vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 22nd August - Dulwch Hamlet vs Staines Town - 3pm
Wednesday 26th August - Leatherhead vs Dulwich Hamlet - 7:45pm
Saturday 29th August - Dulwich Hamlet vs Grays Athletic - 3pm
Monday 31st August - Kingstonian vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm

Saturday 5th September - Dulwich Hamlet vs Billericay Town - 3pm
Tuesday 8th September - Dulwich Hamlet vs Leatherhead - 7:45pm
Saturday 19th September - Burgess Hill Town vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Tuesday 22nd September - Dulwich Hamlet vs Hampton and Richmond Borough - 7:45pm
Saturday 26th September - Harrow Borough vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Tuesday 29th September - Met Police vs Dulwich Hamlet - 7:45pm

Saturday 3rd October - Dulwich Hamlet vs VCD Athletic - 3pm
Saturday 10th October - Farnborough vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Tuesday 13th October - Dulwich Hamlet vs Met Police - 7:45pm
Saturday 17th October - Dulwich Hamlet vs Brentwood Town - 3pm
Tuesday 20th October - Hampton and Richmond Borough vs Dulwich Hamlet - 7:45pm
Saturday 24th October - Canvey Island vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Tuesday 27th October - Dulwich Hamlet vs Merstham - 7:45pm

Saturday 7th November - Dulwich Hamlet vs Hendon - 3pm
Saturday 14th November - Staines Town vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 21st November - Bognor Regis Town vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 28th November - Dulwich Hamlet vs Leiston - 3pm

Saturday 5th December - Dulwich Hamlet vs Needham Market - 3pm
Saturday 12th December - Lewes vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 19th December - Grays Athletic vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 26th December - Dulwich Hamlet vs Kingstonian - 3pm

*2016!
*
Saturday 2nd January - Tonbridge Angels vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 9th January - Dulwich Hamlet vs Enfield Town - 3pm
Saturday 16th January - Dulwich Hamlet vs Wingate and Finchley - 3pm
Saturday 23rd January - East Thurrock United vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 30th January - Dulwich Hamlet vs Harrow Borough - 3pm

Saturday 6th February - VCD Athletic vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 13th February - Dulwich Hamlet vs Farnborough - 3pm
Saturday 20th February - Brentwood Town vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 27th February - Dulwich Hamlet vs East Thurrock United - 3pm

Saturday 5th March - Wingate and Finchley vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 12th March - Billericay Town vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 19th March - Dulwich Hamlet vs Burgess Hill Town - 3pm
Saturday 26th March - Enfield Town vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Monday 28th March - Dulwich Hamlet vs Tonbridge Angels - 3pm

Saturday 2nd April - Dulwich Hamlet vs Bognor Regis Town - 3pm
Saturday 9th April - Leiston vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm
Saturday 16th April - Dulwich Hamlet vs Lewes - 3pm
Saturday 23rd April - Needham Market vs Dulwich Hamlet - 3pm


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone noticed the strange case of the leatherhead games? Both matches scheduled within the space of a fortnight and both midweek?


----------



## GregDHFC (Jul 16, 2015)

Balbi said:


> Two games over Xmas for us.
> 
> Kingstonian and Tonbridge.
> 
> Eeeeeee!



Yeah, the league have clearly decided that Kingstonian and Tonbridge are our "local rivals" - we've been given games against them on the two bank holidays plus Christmas & New Year.

It could definitely be worse!


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 16, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Anyone noticed the strange case of the leatherhead games? Both matches scheduled within the space of a fortnight and both midweek?


That is quite odd. Gets them out of the way though I suppose.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 16, 2015)

Have updated Google calendar here - https://www.google.com/calendar/emb...zB0MTE0OTBAZ3JvdXAuY2FsZW5kYXIuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbQ

You can also add this to your own calendar on your phone, tablet etc.  Fixture changes are automatically updated and postponements are also notified through it.  You can add it using j52nj43pk4vjvi1a42g0t11490@group.calendar.google.com in the relevant box on whatever Calendar app you use...at least I think you can?!  Can someone who is not currently using, please test that this brings up the fixtures?  You will need to sync your device for them to appear and make sure you check the box that displays the calendar in settings.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2015)

One plug delivered: 
Visit the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust at the Lambeth Country Show


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 16, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Have updated Google calendar here - https://www.google.com/calendar/emb...zB0MTE0OTBAZ3JvdXAuY2FsZW5kYXIuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbQ
> 
> You can also add this to your own calendar on your phone, tablet etc.  Fixture changes are automatically updated and postponements are also notified through it.  You can add it using j52nj43pk4vjvi1a42g0t11490@group.calendar.google.com in the relevant box on whatever Calendar app you use...at least I think you can?!  Can someone who is not currently using, please test that this brings up the fixtures?  You will need to sync your device for them to appear and make sure you check the box that displays the calendar in settings.



I took a while to find it, but this is where you can choose the calendars that you've subscribed to to get onto your phone - https://www.google.com/calendar/syncselect


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 16, 2015)

editor said:


> One plug delivered:
> Visit the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust at the Lambeth Country Show


Ryman Premier League...Grr. Hashtag Against Apeing Modern Football!

Will be looking forward to us clinching the Ryman League Premier Division title in April!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 16, 2015)

Don’t forget,when studying fixtures, some of Ryman League Premier Division games can be affected if either ourselves, or our opponents progress in the cups, causing postponements. The dates that may affect us are:


12th September: FA Cup 1st qualifying round-to be drawn.  (No league game scheduled, as this is where our division comes in.)

26th September (FAC2Q) [currently League away v. Harrow Borough]

10th October (FAC3Q) [currently away v. Farnborough]

24th October (FAC4Q)  [currently away v. Canvey Island]

7th November (FAC 1st Round Proper) [currently home v. Hendon]



31st October FA Trophy 1st qualifying round-already drawn away v. Harrow Borough.

14th November (FAT2Q) [currently away v. Staines Town]

28th November (FAT3Q) [currently home v. Leiston]

12th December (FAT1Pr.) [currently away v. Lewes]

16th January (FAT2Pr.)  [currently home v. Wingate &  Finchley]


Non League Day for 2015 is Saturday 10th October, unfortunately we are away that day. If drawn at home, if we are in the 3rd qualifying round of the FA Cup, we cannot do any special offers, as receipts from Cup matches must be shared.


----------



## mick mccartney (Jul 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Don’t forget,when studying fixtures, some of Ryman League Premier Division games can be affected if either ourselves, or our opponents progress in the cups, causing postponements. The dates that may affect us are:
> 
> 
> 12th September: FA Cup 1st qualifying round-to be drawn.  (No league game scheduled, as this is where our division comes in.)
> ...


----------



## mick mccartney (Jul 16, 2015)

can we have our non-league day 3 days later , home to met pol ?


----------



## EDC (Jul 16, 2015)

Leiston in April.  Lovely.


----------



## SDE (Jul 16, 2015)

Ks away looks immense! 

I must confess, I feel it's my fault the leatherhead games are both squeezed in that early. The Ryman bods rang to ask when me and Jill were planning our overseas hols so they could arrange those 2 fixtures in that very same window. 

Bloody leatherhead... I'm still blocked from all their social accounts. Despite me sending them a big bottle of Bolinger and a sultry congratulatory card. Bastards.


----------



## EDC (Jul 16, 2015)

Lewes away in Decemeber, that means Harvey's Winter Warmer.  Get In!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyone know if there are other DHFC XI games planned?

Didn't see any news about this game tonight.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/erith-belvedere-3-2-dulwich-hamlet-1459253.html


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 17, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Have updated Google calendar here - https://www.google.com/calendar/emb...zB0MTE0OTBAZ3JvdXAuY2FsZW5kYXIuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbQ
> 
> You can also add this to your own calendar on your phone, tablet etc.  Fixture changes are automatically updated and postponements are also notified through it.  You can add it using j52nj43pk4vjvi1a42g0t11490@group.calendar.google.com in the relevant box on whatever Calendar app you use...at least I think you can?!  Can someone who is not currently using, please test that this brings up the fixtures?  You will need to sync your device for them to appear and make sure you check the box that displays the calendar in settings.



That's VERY helpful. Thank you


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 17, 2015)

mick mccartney said:


> can we have our non-league day 3 days later , home to met pol ?


This one comes under 'watch this space'...rest assured the Football Club Committee have had a 'Plan B' in place...and an announcement will be made soon...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 17, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Anyone know if there are other DHFC XI games planned?
> 
> Didn't see any news about this game tonight.
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/erith-belvedere-3-2-dulwich-hamlet-1459253.html


It was a private 'behind closed doors' training game, & not an offficial pre-season match, with a request for it not to be publicised.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 17, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It was a private 'behind closed doors' training game, & not an offficial pre-season match, with a request for it not to be publicised.


Out of idle curiosity, i guess the reason for this one not being publisised is also not to be spoken about, but what are some of the general reasons for this kind of decision. Just curious.


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 17, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Out of idle curiosity, i guess the reason for this one not being publisised is also not to be spoken about, but what are some of the general reasons for this kind of decision. Just curious.



I would have thought the main one being triallists who the Club doesn't want others to know about.


----------



## EDC (Jul 17, 2015)

It was great to see Peter Crouch leading the line again.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I must say...his three cover designs so far have really been 'ten out of ten' for me....which is high praise from someone like myself, who has bought programmes at games, and from club shops up and down the land all of my life.


Having a different and relevant cover for each match is a massive improvement, and the three covers so far have all been superb.  I hope it's possible to continue this for the regular season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 17, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Anyone noticed the strange case of the leatherhead games? Both matches scheduled within the space of a fortnight and both midweek?


Very strange distribution of fixtures; we play quite a lot of teams twice within just a few weeks, including Plod twice within a fortnight.  Overall not a bad set of fixtures for me though.  Leiston and Needham Market both 'guaranteed' Saturday fixtures in April.  Our biggest relatively local opponent at home on Boxing Day.  All I need now is a rescheduled Tuesday match on my 50th birthday!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 17, 2015)

Ashley Carew: fun-bringer.

http://www.forwardthehamlet.com/2015/07/ashley-carew-brings-fun.html


----------



## Joe K (Jul 20, 2015)

Burgess Hill away and Lewes away are the two I've earmarked there for geographical reasons - and I'd strongly recommend drinking in Brighton before BHT for the train people - but I'm pretty sure I'll make the effort for Ks away too. The two trips to sunny East Anglia in April look inviting, particularly the new ground/ last day of the season double at Needham Market.


----------



## EDC (Jul 20, 2015)

Any decent pubs in Haywards Heath en-route to BHT ?


----------



## Joe K (Jul 20, 2015)

EDC said:


> Any decent pubs in Haywards Heath en-route to BHT ?



Not around the station so far as I can see. A day return to Brighton on Thameslink is only twelve quid and I suspect you'd be able to get down, have a few drinks, head back to Burgess Hill, watch the game then head back to London using only the return ticket. It's about fifteen minutes, if that, from Brighton to Burgess Hill.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 20, 2015)

As I recall...there's no barriers at Wivelsfield, which is the station nearest to Burgess Hill Town's ground.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 20, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As I recall...there's no barriers at Wivelsfield, which is the station nearest to Burgess Hill Town's ground.



That is true.  I remember having to spend a night on the platform after a train screw up after a Fat Boy Slim beach gig in Brighton


----------



## Joe K (Jul 21, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As I recall...there's no barriers at Wivelsfield, which is the station nearest to Burgess Hill Town's ground.



Good call, as I believe the saying goes.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 21, 2015)

EDC said:


> Any decent pubs in Haywards Heath en-route to BHT ?


Terrible place for decent pubs. One good one but it's a fair old hike from the station.


----------



## Lee Farmie (Jul 21, 2015)

The Watermill is a spit and a throw from Wivelsfield station and only a stroll away from Leylands Park (I refuse to call it the Green Elephants Stadium). It used to be a lot better than it is now and specialised in beers from the Isle of Wight. That's all gone now and the beer choice is a bit boring IMO.  They've knocked a wall through at the back to accommodate a pool table for the local hobbledehoy but have mercifully retained the too-oft ignored bar billiards table at the front.

Worth knowing that Burgess Hill do normally have a Dark Star ale in their small clubhouse bar.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 21, 2015)

One thing I do recall from Burgess Hill Town, the last time we went there in 2012/13 was that they sold locally sourced amazingly delicious pies in the clubhouse..but they sold out very quickly once word got round. Hope they still do them.


----------



## all to nah (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you definitely in for BHT, Joe K?

I had never been to Brighton and can imagine a Gatwick-Brighton-BHT-Brighton-Gatwick day out. Does anybody know, what time the last train from Brighton departures to Gatwick Airport?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 21, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Are you definitely in for BHT, Joe K?
> 
> I had never been to Brighton and can imagine a Gatwick-Brighton-BHT-Brighton-Gatwick day out. Does anybody know, what time the last train from Brighton departures to Gatwick Airport?


23:36 Jan, they're very frequent up until that point.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 21, 2015)

Lee Farmie said:


> They've knocked a wall through at the back to accommodate a pool table for the local hobbledehoy but have mercifully retained the too-oft ignored bar billiards table at the front.



Bar billiards is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 21, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> 23:36 Jan, they're very frequent up until that point.


There's also an 00:10, which arrives at Gatwick Airport from Brighton at 00:38


----------



## Joe K (Jul 21, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Are you definitely in for BHT, Joe K?
> 
> I had never been to Brighton and can imagine a Gatwick-Brighton-BHT-Brighton-Gatwick day out. Does anybody know, what time the last train from Brighton departures to Gatwick Airport?



I'm 99% for BHT. It would be ridiculous not to go, although I'm slightly wary of the fact that I've got a big article deadline the following week. 

Brighton drinking would be very good - The Evening Star is just near the station and is a fantastic Dark Star pub. It's also, conveniently, my local. Someone's stuck an Edgar Kail sticker on a lamppost down my street so I assume that some of you visited it at Peacehaven away last season.


----------



## twistyb (Jul 21, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Brighton drinking would be very good - The Evening Star is just near the station and is a fantastic Dark Star pub. It's also, conveniently, my local.



I love this pub. I have no idea how you get any work done.


----------



## Joe K (Jul 21, 2015)

twistyb said:


> I love this pub. I have no idea how you get any work done.



Fortunately I inherited the protestant work ethic off one parent and Catholic guilt off the other. I am in there right now, though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 22, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As I recall...there's no barriers at Wivelsfield, which is the station nearest to Burgess Hill Town's ground.


You're allowed to break the return leg on a day return ticket anyway.  If there are barriers I just ask the attendant to let me through.



Lee Farmie said:


> The Watermill is a spit and a throw from Wivelsfield station and only a stroll away from Leylands Park (I refuse to call it the Green Elephants Stadium). It used to be a lot better than it is now and specialised in beers from the Isle of Wight. That's all gone now and the beer choice is a bit boring IMO.  They've knocked a wall through at the back to accommodate a pool table for the local hobbledehoy but have mercifully retained the too-oft ignored bar billiards table at the front.
> 
> Worth knowing that Burgess Hill do normally have a Dark Star ale in their small clubhouse bar.


Even if the Watermill isn't as good as it used to be, I doubt you'll get anything significantly better in Haywards Heath.  It's literally no more than fifty yards from the station, but in the opposite direction to the ground.

The Evening Star at Brighton is superb, and is only around a hundred yards from the station in Surrey Street, but it's tiny and will be completely packed if Brighton are at home.


----------



## all to nah (Jul 22, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> 23:36 Jan, they're very frequent up until that point.





Dulwich Mishi said:


> There's also an 00:10, which arrives at Gatwick Airport from Brighton at 00:38



Thanks a lot for your help - would have been a amazing tour for me! But I've checked my schedule before booking the flights: it'll be one of two Saturday evenings this year I have to work.


----------



## Joe K (Jul 22, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> You're allowed to break the return leg on a day return ticket anyway.  If there are barriers I just ask the attendant to let me through.
> 
> 
> Even if the Watermill isn't as good as it used to be, I doubt you'll get anything significantly better in Haywards Heath.  It's literally no more than fifty yards from the station, but in the opposite direction to the ground.
> ...



...which they are, to Hull, but it'll be early season with plenty of space out on the street. There's a number of other very good pubs within spitting distance in any case. Whitehawk are playing Maidenhead that day as well, so it could be a veritable, er, jamboree of football club supporters in the pubs around Brighton station.


----------



## Joe K (Jul 22, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Thanks a lot for your help - would have been a amazing tour for me! But I've checked my schedule before booking the flights: it'll be one of two Saturday evenings this year I have to work.



Bad times. You should come over for Lewes on December 12th in that case - similarly easy for Gatwick and an excellent place for beer, so excellent, in fact, that it led to the memorable occasion when Mishi had to find my scarf, which I was actually wearing, for me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 22, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Thanks a lot for your help - would have been a amazing tour for me! But I've checked my schedule before booking the flights: it'll be one of two Saturday evenings this year I have to work.



Sickie?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 23, 2015)

Hardly worth wasting a sickie for Burgess Hill Town away...there's plenty of games for him to choose from...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 23, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Bad times. You should come over for Lewes on December 12th in that case - similarly easy for Gatwick and an excellent place for beer, so excellent, in fact, that it led to the memorable occasion when Mishi had to find my scarf, which I was actually wearing, for me.


Lewes is the best awayday in the division IMO, but at that time of year could be vulnerable to postponement.  I wouldn't arrange to travel from Germany weeks/months in advance unless I was happy to switch to doing another match at short notice.


----------



## sankara (Jul 23, 2015)

all to nah  - when are the Altona fixtures out?


----------



## all to nah (Jul 23, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Sickie?



It's getting harder to do it in times of the internet...



Pink Panther: I had a lot of luck with the weather in my life. I was over for the New Years Derby 2013, for example. It wasn't sure, if they could play, but it was on. The only two cancelled matches I ever travalled to outside Germany were at Cowdenbeath ten years ago and Istanbul this spring. And the later one wasn't really off, but played behind closed doors...



sankara said:


> all to nah  - when are the Altona fixtures out?



They're out, already. You can find them on the Altona 93 official site. But the best way is to check the official fixtures (if there'll be postponed matches, for example). Are you planing to come over?

As you can see the Lewes-match in on the same day as the last Altona 93 match before February 14th!


----------



## sankara (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks all to nah


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 23, 2015)

Its about time we had a new team photo on the pitcheroo web site Cyclodunc , Larraine


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes we're on the case. Going to try and set it up for next home fixture or nearest available date.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 23, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Yes we're on the case. Going to try and set it up for next home fixture or nearest available date.


Yay! Excellent


----------



## EDC (Jul 23, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Yes we're on the case. Going to try and set it up for next home fixture or nearest available date.





.........must get in the background...........


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 23, 2015)

Indeed there should be a new team photo...hopefully to be arranged when the new sponsors are on the new kit.


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 23, 2015)

Any head shots being done?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 23, 2015)

There will be....


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Jul 23, 2015)

all to nah said:


> They're out, already. You can find them on the Altona 93 official site. But the best way is to check the official fixtures (if there'll be postponed matches, for example). Are you planing to come over?



Bugger that's all I need. A third fixture list to juggle shit with


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> There will be....



Panini style stickers or top trumps?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 24, 2015)

Matboy_Slim said:


> Bugger that's all I need. A third fixture list to juggle shit with



Only three?  Amateur.


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 24, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Panini style stickers or top trumps?



I think we're on the same page...


----------



## takkforalt (Jul 24, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Panini style stickers or top trumps?


Yes. Please. Yes


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 30, 2015)

In case anyone missed it... http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b063jlng/pointless-series-13-episode-49


----------



## Balbi (Aug 1, 2015)

Hamlet, causing a ruckus.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 1, 2015)

Gotta say..that is, without a doubt, the politest 'ruckus' I've ever seen!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 4, 2015)

In case anyone missed any pre-season games. Haven't included the game vs Erith & Belvedere.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 5, 2015)

Despite vowing not to, i've given in to the temptation to put a few pennies on the title coming to Champion Hill this season at 7-1. Staines are now at 4-1 with Bet365, seems very short.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 5, 2015)

Looking at their website and I already hate them.  Also they have neglected to include our first game in their listed fixtures so 3 points for us already.


----------



## EDC (Aug 5, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Despite vowing not to, i've given in to the temptation to put a few pennies on the title coming to Champion Hill this season at 7-1. Staines are now at 4-1 with Bet365, seems very short.


I'll  be up for that as soon as I get back.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 5, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Looking at their website and I already hate them.  Also they have neglected to include our first game in their listed fixtures so 3 points for us already.


Website complete with massive photo of Luke Wanadio on the homepage. No offence to Luke but if he's their new star man they can't be that amazing.


----------



## EDC (Aug 5, 2015)

Staines to me will always be known as 'The Spunkies'.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 5, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'll  be up for that as soon as I get back.


Best odds with bet365 and Betfred at the moment. A miserly 11-2 with Ladbrokes.
http://www.oddschecker.com/football/english/non-league/isthmian-premier/winner


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 5, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Best odds with bet365 and Betfred at the moment. A miserly 11-2 with Ladbrokes.
> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/english/non-league/isthmian-premier/winner



You say miserly. I say they know their stuff! Wise old Laddies.


----------



## clog (Aug 5, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Best odds with bet365 and Betfred at the moment. A miserly 11-2 with Ladbrokes.
> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/english/non-league/isthmian-premier/winner


I'm a bit clueless, if there's no odds showing does that mean they aren't taking bets? (I'm not a gambler..)


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 5, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Despite vowing not to, i've given in to the temptation to put a few pennies on the title coming to Champion Hill this season at 7-1.* Staines are now at 4-1 with Bet365, seems very short*.


I suspect that just means a few people have lumped relatively large bets on Staines.  Two seasons ago Thamesmead were pre-season favourites with at least one bookie in what turned out to be their only season in the Premier before going back down again.

Bookies don't appear to display any great knowledge of this division.  The odds seem to be based mainly on the assumption that teams will perform similarly to the previous season, except where someone like Margate really spends big and everyone knows about it.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 5, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I suspect that just means a few people have lumped relatively large bets on Staines.  Two seasons ago Thamesmead were pre-season favourites with at least one bookie in what turned out to be their only season in the Premier before going back down again.
> 
> Bookies don't appear to display any great knowledge of this division.  The odds seem to be based mainly on the assumption that teams will perform similarly to the previous season, except where someone like Margate really spends big and everyone knows about it.


I'm sure you're right. Wouldn't need a lot of money put down to shrink the odds in a market the betting firms no very little about. I was surprised my own little wager didn't get us down to evens on bet365.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 5, 2015)

clog said:


> I'm a bit clueless, if there's no odds showing does that mean they aren't taking bets? (I'm not a gambler..)


It does mean that. It's almost as if most bookies realise there's not much money to be made from the Ryman.


----------



## clog (Aug 5, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> It does mean that. It's almost as if most bookies realise there's not much money to be made from the Ryman.



Hmm, wondering whether I should have a little wager myself.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 5, 2015)

clog said:


> Hmm, wondering whether I should have a little wager myself.


I couldn't possibly advise either way. But do.


----------



## SDE (Aug 6, 2015)

Betting on an outright winner in Ryman Prem offers little value in my opinion but you can find some crazy odds when the weekly fixtures kick in. Less so last season I thought but there were still a few mad figures. Most weeks I ended up pretty even but I usually have 3-4 big wins on the Ryman during the season. Especially when one team has piled in with a couple of sensational (or lucky) acquisitions to buck a trend of horrid defeats. Staines are v bad odds in my view. Little value in DHFC either though. I just love the fact our league is so wide open.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Aug 6, 2015)

Tend to agree, although try not to let your heart rule your head when doing so. Quite a few bookies now offer prices on the results so a treble here or there over a season shouldn't be beyond anyone's grasp. Or on those rare away days when Coral's or 365 have us at very tasty odds.

A sample for Saturday

http://www.oddschecker.com/football...thmian-premier/dulwich-v-canvey-island/winner


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 7, 2015)

SDE said:


> Betting on an outright winner in Ryman Prem offers little value in my opinion but you can find some crazy odds when the weekly fixtures kick in. Less so last season I thought but there were still a few mad figures. Most weeks I ended up pretty even but I usually have 3-4 big wins on the Ryman during the season. Especially when one team has piled in with a couple of sensational (or lucky) acquisitions to buck a trend of horrid defeats. Staines are v bad odds in my view. Little value in DHFC either though. I just love the fact our league is so wide open.


Little value but much fun.


----------



## darryl (Aug 9, 2015)

I was at a wedding yesterday, and found myself sat next to the couple who live in the motorhome parked next to Champion Hill.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2015)

I would have thought that Leatherhead v Lewes would have garnered a more impressive attendance than 282...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I would have thought that Leatherhead v Lewes would have garnered a more impressive attendance than 282...



282 seems OK. It's more than average for last year's attendances for them and the first few weeks are relatively quiet.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 9, 2015)

editor said:


> I would have thought that Leatherhead v Lewes would have garnered a more impressive attendance than 282...


Why?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 10, 2015)

The Hamlet will not be televised ;-)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33844319


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 10, 2015)

I am deeply offended by the Leatherscum being 3 0 up away at Kingstonian, even if it is Kingstonian.


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

clog said:


> Hmm, wondering whether I should have a little wager myself.


 gambling never pays off !


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 13, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> gambling never pays off !



Yes, it does.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope...that's one bet won by that person. If you can supply details of all bets won & lost by the same punter over the last 12 months, and the 12 months before that, and so on...to establish a pattern of 'wins' and 'losses' you may have a point. But you have just illustrated a single bet won...


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 13, 2015)

On a point of order.... then he should have stated "gambling never pays off over the long term". Dulwich are now favourites for the title down to 4 to 1.


----------



## EDC (Aug 13, 2015)

I blame StephenMac lumping on for me only getting 5-1 before the Canvey match.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 13, 2015)

EDC said:


> I blame StephenMac lumping on for me only getting 5-1 before the Canvey match.


I can only apologise again. By way of compensation you can stay at the holiday villa in Leatherhead  i'll be buying with my winnings. Yours for two weeks every February, completely free of charge.


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Nope...that's one bet won by that person. If you can supply details of all bets won & lost by the same punter over the last 12 months, and the 12 months before that, and so on...to establish a pattern of 'wins' and 'losses' you may have a point. But you have just illustrated a single bet won...


 I never waste my money at the bookies !


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 15, 2015)

Rapid Wien on "Rapid Spirit"

From Wiki

Rapid Wien have a reputation of winning through strength and endurance – a virtue known as the _Rapidgeist_ or "Rapid Spirit".

Almost since the club's beginnings, Rapid fans have announced the last fifteen minutes of the game by way of the traditional "Rapidviertelstunde" – rhythmic clapping at home or away no matter what the score. The first mention of the practise goes back to 1913, and on 21 April 1918 a newspaper wrote about the fans clapping at the beginning of the "Rapidviertelstunde". Over the decades, there were many instances where the team managed to turn around a losing position by not giving up and, with their fans' support, fighting their way to a win just before the final whistle.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 16, 2015)

Call me old fashioned...much prefer a decent sing song for the latter part of a game....

Always preferred Simmering & Wiener Sportklub as my Austrian teams anyway, even though my aunt was a Rapid fan.


----------



## EDC (Aug 17, 2015)

Point 4 .

https://medium.com/@Labour_Pains/13...yn-as-leader-of-the-labour-party-11d5656cac88


----------



## EDC (Aug 17, 2015)

Can someone point me in the right direction for the post asking for donated football boots, we have a couple of pairs of kids ones going.

Thanks.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 17, 2015)

Lazy.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/we-want-your-booty-1468011.html


----------



## EDC (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks.

You're on your own from now on.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 17, 2015)

I not only helped you but threw someone in the sea for you. Sadface


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 20, 2015)

Comedy use of a dulwich photo in an article about Corbyn. 
https://medium.com/@Labour_Pains/13...yn-as-leader-of-the-labour-party-11d5656cac88


----------



## EDC (Aug 20, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Comedy use of a dulwich photo in an article about Corbyn.
> https://medium.com/@Labour_Pains/13...yn-as-leader-of-the-labour-party-11d5656cac88


Copyright above .  Post1662.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 20, 2015)

EDC said:


> Copyright above .  Post1662.



Oh, mur, sorry, missed that.  I had a brief glance at the thread to see if it'd been mentioned.  Far too brief, clearly.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 20, 2015)

http://m.huffpost.com/uk/entry/8005680

I know this doesnt relate to the Hamlet (although id chuck us in at 7th at least here!), the Huffington Post have rated Lewes FC's ground as one of the top 10 football ground experiences within Europe, along the likes of Dortmund, Barcelona and Londoners Fulham. Just found it interesting to see a team within our division get notification like that. Number 8 though would be an amazing backdrop to play at though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 21, 2015)

Maybe we should have a short "Social Media & Hamlet" meeting for those interested in blogging, tweets, podcasts, photos, etc 
good to learn lessons - how we can improve etc

very impressed with Forward the Hamlets visual and podcasts, Brixton Buzz reports
maybe an hour before a Saturday game some time ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 21, 2015)

Why? People post/blog/tweet/whatever as they feel fit, surely?

Are you suggesting there should be some sort of 'official terrace dictat' to follow?

And a hour before the game...I think most fans will have more pressing matters, as in downing their drinks across an assortment of pre-match watering holes, rather than holding a meeting about social media.

Personally, the best place, if there is interest in your idea, would surely be a dedicated thread on this forum?


----------



## Noss (Aug 23, 2015)

Apologies if this has already been posted: http://gu.com/p/4bjj6?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other

From today's Observer

WARNING: contains the 'H' word on numerous occasions


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2015)

Noss said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted: http://gu.com/p/4bjj6?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
> 
> From today's Observer
> 
> WARNING: contains the 'H' word on numerous occasions


It's Mishi's fault.  He told her "we're all students and hipsters".


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> It's Mishi's fault.  He told her "we're all students and hipsters".



Mishi is quite hipster tbf. You probably need to grow the mullet back to count.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 23, 2015)

We are going to get good articles, lazy articles and bad articles
that's journalism - not a lot we can do

If we are going to be a "popular" club with a number of "personalities" then its going to come with the territory 

Yes we have have some hipsters, but they are not driving the work of the club or fans (with maybe the exception of the food on offer - still much concern about price rather what's on offer)

Our community work in all its formats schools, fetes, shows, social media, foodbanks, living wage, affordable housing  is important to building community

I think we need to recognise the excellent work done by fans in other clubs - who despite their best efforts don't get the community support" they richly deserve ( i know we have done this)

But to quote one tweet response today please don't judge *Dulwich Hamlet* by what newspapers call us but our actions & how we strive to make everyone welcome


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 23, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> We are going to get good articles, lazy articles and bad articles
> that's journalism - not a lot we can do
> 
> If we are going to be a "popular" club with a number of "personalities" then its going to come with the territory
> ...



Megalolz.

Has Louise Mensch got involved yet on ghe twitter?

Are you quoting yourself?



So many questions....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 23, 2015)

I also work on the 'basis' that 'all publicity is good publicity'...but this piece does show how 'gullible' some Hamlet fans are...

I will always talk to a journalist, if asked. Sometimes they take you out of context, sometimes they won't. Hopefully this piece will add a few to the gate next week, & at the very least it's something to add to my 'Hamlet scrapbook'! 

But there were one or two who assured me that it'll be a good piece 'because I know her'...hence my 'gullible' comments.

If you really want to know what I thought of it...well 'how I would dissect it really'....here goes:

First of all that ‘huge’ crowd was against Maidstone United NOT Maidstone FC…call me al old skool dinosaur if you must, but I hate it when lazy journalists get names of clubs wrong, if they much such a schoolboy error with that, or ‘schoolgirl’ error in this case…what else with they get wrong, just to get their story?

“We are professional! Semi-professional!” the fans roar…well that’s a new one on me, I’ve NEVER heard that in all my decades as a Hamlet fan. Though, on Non League Day last season, and occasionally aired in local boozers when watching a Premiership game on the box, I love to start or  join in with our “Non League…and proud of it” chant.

The article goes on: “Normal football” this isn’t. A new season of Dulwich Hamlet games kicked off this month and each match costs only £10 to attend, attracting a diverse crowd disillusioned with Premier League extortion and regulations. They crack open cans beside the pitch or buy pints of craft beer brewed in Peckham and eat bratwurst topped with sauerkraut from a pop-up stand – we are in gentrified East Dulwich, after all.

Conveniently ignoring the fact that the reason some fans bring in cans, ‘officially surreptitiously’ is because they can’t afford to drink in the bar or pubs, and certainly can’t afford food from our pop-up food stands!

The next bit went on: “Dulwich Hamlet’s unlikely new explosion of support, with attendance regularly in the thousands, is the envy of the non-league: Bath City FC recently sent down a representative to see what the fuss is about.” But forgets to mention that to become a part of supporter owned Bath City will cost you twenty five pounds a year….lots of visiting clubs actually ask ‘advice’ on ‘how we do it’…it’s actually fans & Club working together as one..and working bloody hard to reach out into your local community…but they often don’t like the sound of that as a combination of too much hard work, and they see cheap concessions & ticket offers as ‘losing money’; not having the vision to realise that the only way to boost crowds is to entice people in the first place….people who would get your matchday experience otherwise…and once they do…shock, horror, they come back.

Then the next bit: “The new Dulwich Hamlet superfans, who call themselves The Rabble, are aware of their peculiarity – one of their slogans is: “Ordinary morality is for ordinary football clubs.”

 Couldn’t be more wrong if you tried…If anything it’s a slogan from the made up Comfast Chapter. ‘The Rabble’ was a name coined in the late Eighties..LONG BEFORE the vast majority of current fans had ever been to Champion Hill, in fact it’s a ‘tag’ we adopted before the current Champion Hill was even built! ‘The Rabble’ encompasses EVERYONE who sings behind the goal, always has done, always will do. And whilst we do have a good-leftie leaning fanbase…there are some behind the goal who vote for a variety of the tories, the lib-dems & even ukip! All who happily sing along with ‘The Rabble’!

As for the Farage stickers…much as I love them…they were NEVER produced by ‘The Rabble’ who have never produced anything. But came from the Comfast Chapter stable. Neither are they from the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust, who Duncan Hart, from the Trust, is quoted on them. In actual fact he produced them ‘in his other hat’ for the Comfast Chapter! The Supporters Trust, as far as I am aware, have never produced overtly political material, though have-rightly so-supported many community anti-discrimination/racism/homophobia campaigns that the Football Club has supported…working alongside the Trust. Long may this continue.


As for our “reputation for being utopian Bolsheviks”…well we’ve been called lots of things, but that’s a new one on me!

This bit is interesting…and all true: “The democratic Supporters Trust is trying to integrate Dulwich Hamlet one step further into the community through fan ownership. The club is currently owned by Hadley Property Group.” It fails to say that this will only come about through the support of Hadley…without whose agreement it will never happen! But at least the journalist didn’t go down the road of slagging off the property developers…perhaps she had to ‘tread carefully’ there as they have lawyers, whereas you can easily paint a misleading picture of Hamlet fans…as we don’t have expensive legal eagles watching our backs!

But still, like certain fans who shall remain nameless as their mistakes have been corrected, they still know little about our past history: “… between the wars, when the now-demolished old stadium overflowed with more than 30,000 people” Whereas a simple internet Google search will have soon told you that the record for the old ground was 20,744 for the Amateur Cup Final in 1933.

Even the quote about me describing some of our fans in the EDT, when we were away to Margate, that was told to me second-hand, buy someone in there, while true…implies that the locals might not be happy with our fans with the final bit of that paragraph being: “The pub was in uproar”…to me implying that our fans weren’t welcome. That could be me interpreting it wrongly, but that’s the way I read it.


I’m also extremely surprised that the current Chairman of our Supporters Trust is quoted (hopefully wrongly & out of context) that he doesn’t want the Club to get promoted! “Hart disagrees: “That would involve more money, more travel to away games, no more beer on the terrace [due to regulations]. It starts cutting out the reason you’re coming here.”” In actual fact it is NOT against Conference South regulations to have alcohol in plastic glasses on the terraces, but down to individual clubs to decide with their local licencing authorities. At Step Five, Conference National, you cannot.


As for the next observation: “At half time, fans hang up homemade banners with in-jokes and leftwing slogans. “This is Tuscany,” proclaims one, a nod to the pointy trees around the pitch.” Nope…it’s a ‘nod’ to the fact that our own working class fans campaigned successfully & WON against local, more educated & organised, middle class NIMBY’s to get the current Champion Hill built, alongside the Sainsburys & park on the hill, without which there would be no Dulwich Hamlet today…and we’d be just an old footnote in non-league history like Nunhead, Leytonstone or Walthamstow Avenue; to just pick three names out from the old amateur days.


The last bit is true, albeit maybe taken out of context, not sure when I said it in the conversation: ““Every game’s a carnival – it’s such a welcoming crowd,” says Morath. “There’s lots of women, kids. It’s party time.”” But I stick with my standard comment that I tell everyone who is bothered to listen: I’ve been supporting Dulwich Hamlet for over forty years…and they can call us what they like. All I know is…I’ve never enjoying supporting The Hamlet more. I am simply ‘Living the dream’!!


----------



## Joe K (Aug 23, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> We are going to get good articles, lazy articles and bad articles
> that's journalism - not a lot we can do
> 
> If we are going to be a "popular" club with a number of "personalities" then its going to come with the territory
> ...



So what if we do have some 'hipsters'? Also, how do you define 'hipster'? I'm a 'cultural professional' who does work for some full-on 'hipster' publications, listens to underground music, watches arty films and all that - but I've been going to football week in, week out for 25 years. Same with loads of the people I know at Dulwich and elsewhere.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 23, 2015)

'Hipster' is just a lazy word for 'hipsters' who won't admit they're 'hipsters'!
The working class 'equivalent is 'chavs' calling people 'chavs' even though their background is exactly the same, as in poor, working class...


----------



## Joe K (Aug 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 'Hipster' is just a lazy word for 'hipsters' who won't admit they're 'hipsters'!
> The working class 'equivalent is 'chavs' calling people 'chavs' even though their background is exactly the same, as in poor, working class...



I agree with the first part of this - the 'hipster' shit is usually from a dull-as-fuck bourgeoisie who are jealous about young people getting laid more often than them, but don't want to admit they're jealous. 

The second thing, though - I hate the term 'chav' but don't think it's limited to working-class people in its use. Particularly foul out of the mouths of middle-class people.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 23, 2015)

Now a comment under that article from an Ebbsfleet fan who hopes we get promoted so him and his hard* hooligan crew can do us when we go there in Conference South. Odd, been to Stonebridge Road with Darlo and pretty much never seen a less intimidating bunch. Still, sure he's not just some Brimson-lite keyboard wanker or anything. Fuck me, the absolute state of some people.


* imaginary


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Now a comment under that article from an Ebbsfleet fan who hopes we get promoted so him and his hard* hooligan crew can do us when we go there in Conference South. Odd, been to Stonebridge Road with Darlo and pretty much never seen a less intimidating bunch. Still, sure he's not just some Brimson-lite keyboard wanker or anything. Fuck me, the absolute state of some people.
> 
> 
> * imaginary



I'm sure he's telling the truth. We all know that proper 'ard cases spend their time commenting on articles in the Observer.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 23, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm sure he's telling the truth. We all know that proper 'ard cases spend their time commenting on articles in the Observer.



Hearing strong rumours that the new version of The Krays is just a load of scenes of them writing BTL threats against people for going to the cereal cafe.


----------



## EDC (Aug 23, 2015)

75% of the comments make for very unhappy reading.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2015)

EDC said:


> 75% of the comments make for very unhappy reading.



To be fair that's a pretty decent ratio as far as comments sections go.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 23, 2015)

And to be fair I'd probably take a pretty negative view if I read that without knowing anything about it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 24, 2015)

oh well their goes our street cred

but then again we never had any

those that hate us will always hate us

as long as we speak truth to each other and power - then we cannot fail

Dulwich Hamlet FC building a community - supporting our club - one game at a time


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 24, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Now a comment under that article from an Ebbsfleet fan who hopes we get promoted so him and his hard* hooligan crew can do us when we go there in Conference South. Odd, been to Stonebridge Road with Darlo and pretty much never seen a less intimidating bunch. Still, sure he's not just some Brimson-lite keyboard wanker or anything. Fuck me, the absolute state of some people.
> 
> 
> * imaginary


He can't be that hard if he reads the Gaurdian/Observer.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 24, 2015)

Seen on the faceybooks:

Dulwich hamlet fans come for a meal at Jaflong Dulwich Bangladeshi restaurant or get a take out and will put 15% off on your bill

Team Jaflong
Www.facebook.com/Jaflongdulwich


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 24, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> He can't be that hard if he reads the Gaurdian/Observer.



Nice variation on the usual guardian nickname


----------



## tasty_snacks (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I may start wearing pink and blue tweed to matches in order to balance out the spectrum. Maybe bring a Corgi or two on a leash.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 24, 2015)

Please note the two players (Grimbles and Jacob) tragically killed in Shoreham Airshow plane crash played for Worthing United -Southern Combination Premier League Members

@worthingUtdFC
-------------------------




*FootballLeaguePaper* ‏@TheLeaguePaper  1h1 hour ago
One minute's silence will be held across all League Cup matches this week to remember the Shoreham air disaster victims #footballunite


----------



## tasty_snacks (Aug 24, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Please note the two players (Grimbles and Jacob) tragically killed in Shoreham Airshow plane crash played for Worthing United -Southern Combination Premier League Members


 
I played against Jacob a couple of times in an annual fundraising match for the charity REMF - itself established to honour a fan killed in the 9/11 attacks. The coincidence is chilling.

http://www.remf.org.uk/latest-news/4562414627


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes. I am already panicking. Hendon lost. Thank fuck.


----------



## darryl (Aug 25, 2015)

A nice antidote to the Observer bollocks - Peckham Peculiar have interviewed Gavin Rose

http://peckhampeculiar.tumblr.com/post/127412092584/achieving-goals

this is interesting (but of course, doesn't stand up the Observer magazine stereotype)



> Community development fuelled the club’s growth, both on the pitch and at the turnstiles. “We started a football in the community scheme aimed at five- to 11-year-olds,” Rose elaborates. “This helped us get a lot of parents to watch games, which in turn swelled attendances.
> 
> “Once everyone could see what it was like with more than 200 spectators shouting and screaming their support, people began to like the atmosphere. I was told that when I started here attendances were an average of about 150, whereas last season I think the average was around 1,100. For two games last season we had about 3,000 and 1,500 was a regular attendance.”


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 25, 2015)

Had a great response on my FB page, from a Worthing fan who's a good mate:

"Great exposure for you but if I see a "middle class fan finds non league football and believes they're the first ever person to do so and patronises it beyond belief" style article again, it'll drive me mad!!! It's nothing new, we've been doing it all our lives and don't need it validating by anyone!"


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 25, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Nice variation on the usual guardian nickname


It was a genuine typo, which I noticed but purposely decided to leave in.



Dulwich Mishi said:


> Had a great response on my FB page, from a Worthing fan who's a good mate:
> 
> "Great exposure for you but if I see a "middle class fan finds non league football and believes they're the first ever person to do so and patronises it beyond belief" style article again, it'll drive me mad!!! It's nothing new, we've been doing it all our lives and don't need it validating by anyone!"


I actually bought the paper copy on Sunday, which was even worse with the whole article simply headlined "Hipster FC" in pink type on blue.

Unfortunately the author doesn't really seem to be an experienced football fan as her only previous live game was at the Hamlet fifteen years ago.  She's got no other clubs to compare us to, only her experience of the same one in a different era.  And there's no mention at all of the fact that the game she attended was against the biggest club in the league with the Championship at stake, with at least 1,000 away supporters, no Police, no segregation, and not the slightest hint of trouble.  Now that really isn't 'normal football'!  

There's a brief reference to "a diverse crowd" which is really the key to our crowd growth.  We're not just attracting one type of people (i.e. the dreaded 'hipsters') it's all sorts.  More women, more from ethnic minorities, possibly more LGBT supporters (although obviously we don't necessarily know who they are) young parents with children, and transient incomers who grew up on other parts of the country too far away to continue watching their hometown club and take an interest in their new local team.   I reckon we have the youngest average age of any supporter base in our league.  

Meanwhile those supporters of other clubs who like to snipe at us are 'typical' Ryman Premier clubs with an average attendance of around 300, mostly locally born and bred white males aged anywhere between 30 and 70 who probably began going as boys with older relatives or schoolmates and just continued out of habit after many of their contemporaries discovered other interests on reaching their twenties.  We still have that core of 300, and I'm one of them, but we've extended our club's appeal to all sorts of other sections of the local community, which is fantastic and makes it all the more fun for those like myself.

The classic comment of last season came form a Billericay fan on their forum:  "I wouldn't mind the crowd number Dulwich get, but I wouldn't want the type of suporters they get."  Priceless!  You won't be likely to get one without the other.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 25, 2015)

NOT WANTED POSTER

Thinking we should display notices at the next home game stating

No Hipsters

posters to be prominently displayed at the entrance to champion hill

Fans to be searched for fake beards, cheese, prosecco and of course bratwurst, those holidaying in northern Italy to be questioned on their motives

but then again maybe we should stop women, children. lesbian & gays attending and while were at it stop all that having fun at football and supporting your local community malarkey


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 25, 2015)

To be honest the group who were at pre-season behind the goal actually having a picnic with wine, and their own blanket looked fucking idiots to me, but each to their own...they might not think too highly of me either though...each to their own! 

This whole hipster/leftie stuff...yeah, it's lazy...but be honest...look at our crowd and it's easy to see why. The 'myth' isn't helped by some of the statements-'tongue in cheek' or not-that one or two of our more, shall we say, 'camera loving' fans spout in their quest for attention...

It doesn't bother me, I'm more than happy with the crowds we get, and the fans we have. But perhaps we shouldn't act so 'shocked' when we get some of the coverage we do...

Never mind....LIVING THE DREAM!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 25, 2015)

"Meanwhile those supporters of other clubs who like to snipe at us are 'typical' Ryman Premier clubs with an average attendance of around 300, mostly locally born and bred white males aged anywhere between 30 and 70 who probably began going as boys with older relatives or schoolmates and just continued out of habit after many of their contemporaries discovered other interests on reaching their twenties. We still have that core of 300, and I'm one of them, but we've extended our club's appeal to all sorts of other sections of the local community, which is fantastic and makes it all the more fun for those like myself."

Exactly! I never imagined watching The Hamlet would be like it is now. And I never ever thought I'd have so many posh mates!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## GregDHFC (Aug 25, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest the group who were at pre-season behind the goal actually having a picnic with wine, and their own blanket looked fucking idiots to me, but each to their own...they might not think too highly of me either though...each to their own!



I think I know who you mean, and I wouldn't describe them as hipsters.  Or probably even lefties, although I have to admit I have no idea about their politics (nor do I care).  They seemed like your standard Dulwich village kids.  (Who are obviously very welcome to come along, as are everyone else as long as they don't misbehave - not that I have any say in it anyway).

My highlight from them was when they thought Charlton were a team from Yorkshire.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 25, 2015)

Didn't mean to imply they were hipsters...just that picnics are for parks, not football matches..but was too polite to say anything to them, as they're still Hamlet fans!


----------



## EDC (Aug 25, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Didn't mean to imply they were hipsters...just that picnics are for parks, not football matches..but was too polite to say anything to them, as they're still Hamlet fans!


I could bring the dog to more matches, he scatters picnickers in the park.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 25, 2015)

Another attack on Hamlet in tomorrows Guardian


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest the group who were at pre-season behind the goal actually having a picnic with wine, and their own blanket looked fucking idiots to me, but each to their own...they might not think too highly of me either though...each to their own!


That might just have been their idea of having a laugh.  After all, it was only a pre-season game.  I'm sure we've done mildly eccentric things on matchdays when just for a laugh as part of our own in-joke amongst ourselves, and some other people might have thought we looked like "fucking idiots", but who cares!  A couple of seasons ago one of my friends remarked that a female supporter looked "a bit overdressed for a football match", to which I argued "how can you possibly be overdressed for a Hamlet match?  If that's not an occasion worth dressing up for, what is!"  So at a later game I turned up in a suit and tie with a pink carnation in my buttonhole and everyone thought I'd escaped from a wedding!  I like going in the pavilion when I watch Surrey at Lord's, but there's a strict dress code, so I'll dress as flamboyantly as possible within their guidelines.  It's just a laugh, I wouldn't do it for every match.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 27, 2015)

Indeed...they might have been just having a laugh. I wasn't really too bothered, otherwise I would have said something to them at the time...each to their own-as I said-, and all that. 
I don't have to like every single person who comes to a game, or how they act. Likewise, as to what others think of me. Ultimately you are right...who cares? But that shouldn't stop me saying they looked like fucking idiots, as far as I was concerned.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed...they might have been just having a laugh. I wasn't really too bothered, otherwise I would have said something to them at the time...each to their own-as I said-, and all that.
> I don't have to like every single person who comes to a game, or how they act. Likewise, as to what others think of me. Ultimately you are right...who cares? _*But that shouldn't stop me saying they looked like fucking idiots, as far as I was concerned.*_


I reckon you're turning into Bill "Look at that Rabble Behind the Goal" Andrews!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 27, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> That might just have been their idea of having a laugh.  After all, it was only a pre-season game.  I'm sure we've done mildly eccentric things on matchdays when just for a laugh as part of our own in-joke amongst ourselves, and some other people might have thought we looked like "fucking idiots", but who cares!  A couple of seasons ago one of my friends remarked that a female supporter looked "a bit overdressed for a football match", to which I argued "how can you possibly be overdressed for a Hamlet match?  If that's not an occasion worth dressing up for, what is!"  So at a later game I turned up in a suit and tie with a pink carnation in my buttonhole and everyone thought I'd escaped from a wedding!  I like going in the pavilion when I watch Surrey at Lord's, but there's a strict dress code, so I'll dress as flamboyantly as possible within their guidelines.  It's just a laugh, I wouldn't do it for every match.


It might have been me... But I dress up for *everything*.  Never knowingly underdressed. Don't see the point in going out in casual clothes.  

If it helps, I'd be wearing glitter and frocks no matter which team I was watching.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> This whole hipster/leftie stuff...yeah, it's lazy...but be honest...look at our crowd and it's easy to see why. The 'myth' isn't helped by some of the statements-'tongue in cheek' or not-that one or two of our more, shall we say, 'camera loving' fans spout in their quest for attention...


Anyone hoping to see a parade of waxed moustache types rolling up on penny farthings at Leatherhead yesterday must have been very disappointed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 27, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I reckon you're turning into Bill "Look at that Rabble Behind the Goal" Andrews!


 Nope...I might be 'turning' into an old git...but I was never a racist like him...


----------



## Paul's Brother (Aug 27, 2015)

I read this thread and I think many are guilty of taking this and the collective that is our supporters a tad too seriously. Articles in the mainstream media about this club only increases our exposure and footprint - more people talking about Dulwich Hamlet whether positive, critical, incorrect can't be a bad thing.

A marketing machine could only dream of building exposure like this for what is a level 7 football club in a very crowded geographical area with no shortage of other teams at level 6-8 a bus ride away.

Just don't be taking ourselves too seriously and we'll be fine. Remember its Tuscany, sexy football and us.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 27, 2015)

In the main I agree...'all publicity is good publicity'...it's the lazy journalists I can't stand...

But if they were that bad I wouldn't talk to them...the exposure we've got over the last twelve months is unprecedented...


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 28, 2015)

So, home to Staines in the second round of the Alan Turvey Death Cult League Cup.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> So, home to Staines in the second round of the Alan Turvey Death Cult League Cup.


We'll 'ave 'em this time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 28, 2015)

from a millwall forum about the guardian article

http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=117403&start=1

dont shoot the messenger!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> from a millwall forum about the guardian article
> 
> http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=117403&start=1
> 
> dont shoot the messenger!



All that is wrong with Millwall, in a nut shell


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

Not all Millwall are like that...there are a few positive comments in there...but, hey, let's stick to the old stereotypes eh?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 28, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> from a millwall forum about the guardian article
> 
> 
> http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=117403&start=1
> ...




Who gives a shit about that LGBTphobic, ableist nonsense


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not all Millwall are like that...there are a few positive comments in there...but, hey, let's stick to the old stereotypes eh?



Old moaner is obviously trolling. Don't let him win.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

Eh? Is that aimed at me?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)

Aye, the scant positive comments are probably those that have actually been, but the overwhelming majority of comments are hate filled homophobic rants and violence.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> from a millwall forum about the guardian article
> 
> http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=117403&start=1
> 
> dont shoot the messenger!


I bet you must be disappointed that there's some sensible comments in amongst all the predictable Neanderthal knee jerk drivel about ' nonces ponces and pansy wrong uns.'


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 28, 2015)

Meh. It's not as bad as I expected from the last few comments on this thread tbh.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Aug 28, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> from a millwall forum about the guardian article
> 
> http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=117403&start=1
> 
> dont shoot the messenger!



Millwall fans calling other clubs wankers and cunts.

If irony was a football club


----------



## Joe K (Aug 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not all Millwall are like that...there are a few positive comments in there...but, hey, let's stick to the old stereotypes eh?



Not all Millwall are like that, no, but there are enough Millwall who don't seem to care that people think that about them, and actively revel in the stereotype. I have to say that I don't believe any other clubs' fans turned up at local non-league grounds to 'welcome' Darlington with knives, screwdrivers etc - which is what Millwall did at Fisher the season we won the Conference. (Caveat: I was only eight, and obviously not there, but it's well-remembered.)

Predictable, anyway - all this post-'96er crap, some from people I expect are actually too young to remember 1996 themselves.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 28, 2015)

It's also really odd that there's a whole swathe of football fans who think the 'golden era' of terrace violence was basically the entire history of football pre-1990/1996/ Nick Hornby. The real madness only went on from the turn of the seventies to the early nineties; what they call 'real football' existed for less time than has elapsed since it ended. Certainly, the generation immediately above them wouldn't recognise 'real football' as people kicking the shit out of each other at train stations. It's a pretty narrow window of 'reality', whatever you think of the morality of it.


----------



## Scutta (Aug 28, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> If irony was a football club



this. the responses on there show exactly why "Lefties getting involved" in football is happening. Not being allowed to be racist, sexist or homophobic... oh the horror. Football is over.

Interestingly enough I was given some Millwall stickers on Saturday which were along the lines of "Millwall Anti-fascists" with a lion ripping up a swastika flag.... So if they're worried about lefties infiltrating football they should be looking closer to home.... cos they're already at the Den it seems...... hope they can deal with that wouldnt want to see their fans fighting each other rather than coming together to support the team.... oh wait a minute....


----------



## EDC (Aug 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not all Millwall are like that...there are a few positive comments in there...but, hey, let's stick to the old stereotypes eh?



Agreed, I think the comments posted would be similar on any other club's messageboards and I count my own Chelsea amongst them.

I wish the facts about the Maidstone match could be put right though, it was all ticket and Maidstone were given 1000 so in a 3,000 crowd they where outnumbered 2-1 and not the other way round as one poster has guessed.


----------



## Scutta (Aug 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> I wish the facts about the Maidstone match could be put right though, it was all ticket and Maidstone were given 1000 so in a 3,000 crowd they where outnumbered 2-1 and not the other way round as one poster has guessed.



Although a lot of Maidstone fans who work in London did come and buy tickets from Dulwich rather than 1,000 they were given.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> Agreed, I think the comments posted would be similar on any other club's messageboards and I count my own Chelsea amongst them.
> 
> I wish the facts about the Maidstone match could be put right though, it was all ticket and Maidstone were given 1000 so in a 3,000 crowd they where outnumbered 2-1 and not the other way round as one poster has guessed.



Dunno. Every club's message board seems to be full of self-appointedly ITK 'casuals', Tommy Robinson worshippers and, for the fainter of heart, boring UKIP wankers, but I still think there are a section of Millwall fans who make a point of order of trying to come across like this, taking pride in 'winding up the politically correct middle-class pricks' and so on and so forth. 

(It just struck me, though, when I went for a coffee, that I got quite defensive when all to nah reported the terrible behaviour of some Darlo fans at Salford last season. Perhaps I'm being a bit of a hypocrite about the whole stereotyping issue.)


----------



## Paul's Brother (Aug 28, 2015)

3000 tickets were bought to attend a level 7 league match - some were Dulwich Hamlet, some were Maidstone, some came for the party, some came to tick the box on their groud-hopping guide, some probably got lost going to Sainsburys. I bought two and didn't use either because when the significance of this match as a competitive fixture dropped to dead-rubber status I went to watch my league team  - does any of this matter beyond the first part of this post?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't get me wrong...I'm not defending the majority of comments on there...but are still lots of decent Millwall fans, and yes-shock, horror!-some on the left, some of whom also pop down to Champion Hill.

Yes, a larger than usual contingent of their fans play up to their stereotypes...but that's no reason to criticise Millwall as a whole...the club has, like it or not, made huge strides, it's just overshadowed by the 'louder minority'.

If we make such assumptions of everyone at Millwall based on the ones we don't like we can't really complain when we're stereotyped as hipsters etc.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

As for the Maidstone attendance...they had a total of 900 tickets in the end, and some bought a few more from us. It's widely agreed by our fans and theirs that they brought around a thousand.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'm not defending the majority of comments on there...but are still lots of decent Millwall fans, and yes-shock, horror!-some on the left, some of whom also pop down to Champion Hill.
> 
> Yes, a larger than usual contingent of their fans play up to their stereotypes...but that's no reason to criticise Millwall as a whole...the club has, like it or not, made huge strides, it's just overshadowed by the 'louder minority'.
> 
> If we make such assumptions of everyone at Millwall based on the ones we don't like we can't really complain when we're stereotyped as hipsters etc.



Good points well made. I do, for what it's worth, know Millwall fans who are good people, whether they're commitedly 'on the left' or not. It's just I resent the way some of their fans think they're the be all and end all when it comes to defining what a 'real' football supporter is.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

It's not just some of those Millwall fans with that attitude...their right to 'define' what a 'proper' football fan is...is 'ingrained' in most fans of most clubs.

To be honest, if say fifteen years ago, we had travelled to a club like Dulwich are now, I would have been one of those going 'who the fuck are these wankers'....


----------



## twistyb (Aug 28, 2015)

On Millwall, Mike Calvin's book "Family" is excellent. He spends a season 'embedded' in the club, following Kenny Jackett around, talking to everybody behind the scenes, and so on. Recommended.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's not just some of those Millwall fans with that attitude...their right to 'define' what a 'proper' football fan is...is 'ingrained' in most fans of most clubs.
> 
> To be honest, if say fifteen years ago, we had travelled to a club like Dulwich are now, I would have been one of those going 'who the fuck are these wankers'....



Maybe so. Perhaps it's just the proximity of Millwall and Dulwich that makes this stand out.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 28, 2015)

twistyb said:


> On Millwall, Mike Calvin's book "Family" is excellent. He spends a season 'embedded' in the club, following Kenny Jackett around, talking to everybody behind the scenes, and so on. Recommended.



I'm a big fan of Calvin's book on scouting - been meaning to give this a read for ages.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

Indeed, a superb book. Just starting his latest, on football managers..includes two mentions of Dulwich Hamlet in the index..first thing I always look for, for some strange reason!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

And to be fair to Millwall...they have a fair point on not liking the middle class nigels from selhurst!


----------



## twistyb (Aug 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed, a superb book. Just starting his latest, on football managers..includes two mentions of Dulwich Hamlet in the index..first thing I always look for, for some strange reason!



Dulwich are in his scouting book as well, with reference to that game when scouts from half the country turned up to watch Michael Chambers. "Suddenly everyone's there. There's sixty-three scouts at a game, watching this one kid."


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks...I must get a copy.


----------



## EDC (Aug 28, 2015)

Paul's Brother said:


> 3000 tickets were bought to attend a level 7 league match - some were Dulwich Hamlet, some were Maidstone, some came for the party, some came to tick the box on their groud-hopping guide, some probably got lost going to Sainsburys. I bought two and didn't use either because when the significance of this match as a competitive fixture dropped to dead-rubber status I went to watch my league team  - does any of this matter beyond the first part of this post?



It does to me.  If your point is 3000 to attend a level 7 match then yes it's a magnificent achievement.  However, those not there such as the poster on the Millwall forum has got it completely wrong.  Maidstone probably outnumbered the home fans in pretty much away game they played last season but not at Dulwich Hamlet.  If they were that great they could have travelled to Dulwich and buy them but they didn't and all credit to Hamlet fans along with as you say neutrals and ground hoppers for making up the majority of the attendance, not the other way round.

Football fans are the biggest bullshitters around when it comes to numbers, usually made afterwards when they are not in attendance.


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> It does to me.  If your point is 3000 to attend a level 7 match then yes it's a magnificent achievement.  However, those not there such as the poster on the Millwall forum has got it completely wrong.  Maidstone probably outnumbered the home fans in pretty much away game they played last season but not at Dulwich Hamlet.  If they were that great they could have travelled to Dulwich and buy them but they didn't and all credit to Hamlet fans along with as you say neutrals and ground hoppers for making up the majority of the attendance, not the other way round.
> 
> Football fans are the biggest bullshitters around when it comes to numbers, usually made afterwards when they are not in attendance.


 that's called fraud


----------



## EDC (Aug 28, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> that's called fraud


What is, are you libeling me?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 28, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Dunno. Every club's message board seems to be full of self-appointedly ITK 'casuals', Tommy Robinson worshippers and, for the fainter of heart, boring UKIP wankers, but I still think there are a section of Millwall fans who make a point of order of trying to come across like this, taking pride in 'winding up the politically correct middle-class pricks' and so on and so forth.
> 
> (It just struck me, though, when I went for a coffee, that I got quite defensive when all to nah reported the terrible behaviour of some Darlo fans at Salford last season. Perhaps I'm being a bit of a hypocrite about the whole stereotyping issue.)



Even on here, when that whole Clapton v Celtic stuff kicked off there were people absolutely queuing up to imply that they knew the 'real' hooligan types. 'They've no idea what they're letting themselves in for' etc.

The appeal of all that stuff beyond those who are actually involved is an odd one really.


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> What is, are you libeling me?


 no just making a comment


----------



## EDC (Aug 28, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> no just making a comment



About what?  Be specific about what is fraud please so everyone can understand what you mean?


----------



## Paul's Brother (Aug 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And to be fair to Millwall...they have a fair point on not liking the middle class nigels from selhurst!



Closer in status to Dulwich than the SE25 mob these days and as several on the Millwall forum thread mentioned they'd probably get beat on the pitch by Dulwich these days. Still there's always Fisher for a local rival and competitive fixture from next year


----------



## Fingers (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Scutta (Aug 28, 2015)

Did you mean to post that on the millwall forum?


----------



## EDC (Aug 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 75922



I used to have one of those Wooly Willy things when I was a kid.  http://www.sodahead.com/fun/do-you-remember-wooly-willy/question-3994519/

I didn't know there was a Magnetic Minnie one.


----------



## gareth taylor (Aug 29, 2015)

EDC said:


> About what?  Be specific about what is fraud please so everyone can understand what you mean?


 clubs often fiddle there gates but im not saying that Dulwich hamlet do,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 30, 2015)

No...we don't.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 30, 2015)

In fact we only include those season ticket holders that are at the game whereas most clubs add on non attending season ticket holders.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 31, 2015)

Average attendances at Champion hill this season   967


----------



## EDC (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven't seen an original one on here for ages, but these are quite nice.

DULWICH HAMLET - RETRO 1920&apos;s STYLE - NEW COLLECTORS POSTCARD SET


----------



## all to nah (Sep 1, 2015)

EDC said:


> I haven't seen an original one on here for ages, but these are quite nice.
> 
> DULWICH HAMLET - RETRO 1920&apos;s STYLE - NEW COLLECTORS POSTCARD SET



I've got all of the originals and two or three spares, as well. Are you interested in them?


----------



## EDC (Sep 1, 2015)

all to nah said:


> I've got all of the originals and two or three spares, as well. Are you interested in them?



I only have a couple myself, the two with the highest numbers from memory so if not those yes I definately am thanks.


----------



## all to nah (Sep 1, 2015)

EDC said:


> I only have a couple myself, the two with the highest numbers from memory so if not those yes I definately am thanks.



In this case I've got three for you - 1371 (Evans), 1376 (Young) and 1376 (Kendrick). Will bring them with me, when I'm over next time.


----------



## EDC (Sep 1, 2015)

all to nah said:


> In this case I've got three for you - 1371 (Evans), 1376 (Young) and 1376 (Kendrick). Will bring them with me, when I'm over next time.


Brilliant.  Thank you!


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 1, 2015)

EDC all to nah coincidentally I'm writing a book about the Nunhead players in this series of cards!


----------



## all to nah (Sep 1, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> EDC all to nah coincidentally I'm writing a book about the Nunhead players in this series of cards!



I'm very interested in that one, when you've finished it! Did you read my short article about the series in The Moral Victory? If you've got questions about the series itself, feel free to send me a mail. Perhaps I've got some useful information in my notes, books and catalogues...


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 1, 2015)

all to nah said:


> I'm very interested in that one, when you've finished it! Did you read my short article about the series in The Moral Victory? If you've got questions about the series itself, feel free to send me a mail. Perhaps I've got some useful information in my notes, books and catalogues...



Luckily there's no set deadline set for its release (thankfully!) so it might be a while until it's published. I did read your article in the MV which was great. I believe there's a need for someone to write a book about the Dulwich cards which I may do if someone else doesn't do it first! If I have any questions about the series I'll let you know!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone know if the Cherry Tree Pub opposite the train station is currently closed? Planning to meet people before the next game there and heard a rumour it had closed. Cheers.


----------



## EDC (Sep 1, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Anyone know if the Cherry Tree Pub opposite the train station is currently closed? Planning to meet people before the next game there and heard a rumour it had closed. Cheers.


It's reopened and it's very nice in there.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice one - thank you


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 1, 2015)

They've done a nice job with the place but the biggest improvement has to be the staff even if there seems to be a predominance of beards! (Don't mention the H-word). Oh and artisan style aprons as part of the uniform. Prices good though; £3.60 for Southpaw.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 1, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Anyone know if the Cherry Tree Pub opposite the train station is currently closed? Planning to meet people before the next game there and heard a rumour it had closed. Cheers.



A few of us are meeting at the urbanite-run cider bar in Loughborough Junction, if you fancy it.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice one - I'm heading there afterwards though


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2015)

it would be ace if maybe we could maybe do something for this as a club, no?

Please donate to the Brixton Calais convoys – full details here


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 3, 2015)

Possibly...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> it would be ace if maybe we could maybe do something for this as a club, no?
> 
> Please donate to the Brixton Calais convoys – full details here



Agree. Scutta and I are organising a Calais run in October with another urbanite. We'd be happy to take stuff over for people who can't make it out there themselves.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Sep 3, 2015)

I just came on to suggest a Calais collection after reading the Brixton Buzz, pleased to see it's already been covered .


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 3, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> They've done a nice job with the place but the biggest improvement has to be the staff even if there seems to be a predominance of beards! (Don't mention the H-word). Oh and artisan style aprons as part of the uniform. Prices good though; £3.60 for Southpaw.


All real ales (four handpumps) appear to be £3.60 a pint regardless of strength.  Last weekend they also had Kent Cobnut and Brick Blenheim Black IPA, which were served in excellent condition.  One cynic has suggested that the relatively cheap (for the area) price is an introductory offer and it will soon go up, but I do like the feel of the place.  (EDT is now £4 a pint for real ale.)  As Griff says, the Cherry Tree has been tastefully and smartly refurbished  and furnished with nice comfortable furniture, without being too poncey or having any of this 'shabby chic' nonsense, i.e crappy old oddments of second hand tables and chairs in danger of collapsing when someone over 13 stone sits on them.

The previous owners/landlords of the Cherry Tree now have the Golden Lion in Sydenham.  It's been done out in near enough identical decor to how the Cherry Tree used to be, and the ales are £4 a pint.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 3, 2015)

Well done to those organising the collection Saturday

Items that are needed include:


Shoes (mostly Men’s)
Tents
Travelling Bags
Candles
Socks
Jackets
Food (non perishable and no pasta items)
Trousers
Waterproofs
Jumpers/Hoodies
Leggings /tights
Wellies/waterproof boots
Underwear
Hats/Scarfs
Plastic bags
Books
Toiletries
For a more comprehensive list please see the article from our friends at Brixton Buzz, which also mentions other drop off points, if you are unable to bring anything to the game this Saturday.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Posted here: Dulwich Hamlet fans asked to donate items to alleviate the humanitarian crisis in Calais, Sat 5th Sept


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 3, 2015)

August Top 5 Average Crowds Step 3:
1306 Darlington 
967 *Dulwich* Hamlet
601 Kettering Town
582 Weymouth
567 King's Lynn Town


----------



## Joe K (Sep 3, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> August Top 5 Average Crowds Step 3:
> 1306 Darlington
> 967 *Dulwich* Hamlet
> 601 Kettering Town
> ...



Amazingly, Darlo are also above Dulwich in the footballing scheme of things. First time that's happened for over three years.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 4, 2015)

Second in the crowd tables..to be honest: nice, but who cares. All I'm interested is that we're highest in the Isthmian League Premier Division table come the end of April!


----------



## 3010 (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks like ex-Hamlet favourite Harry Ottaway has joined Enfield Town: Ins & Outs at Enfield Town


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 4, 2015)

poptyping said:


> A few of us are meeting at the urbanite-run cider bar in Loughborough Junction, if you fancy it.



Out of interest, what is best way to get between the Cider bar and the ground do you reckon?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 4, 2015)

3010 said:


> Looks like ex-Hamlet favourite Harry Ottaway has joined Enfield Town: Ins & Outs at Enfield Town



How is this acceptable????????


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 4, 2015)

and Dean Lodge (gone)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 4, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Out of interest, what is best way to get between the Cider bar and the ground do you reckon?



It's about a twenty minute walk between the two. Or you could jump on a bus from Camberwell Green.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 4, 2015)

3010 said:


> Looks like ex-Hamlet favourite Harry Ottaway has joined Enfield Town: Ins & Outs at Enfield Town



Although he isnt with us, glad Harry is back playing. He will do Enfield well I reckon


----------



## EDC (Sep 4, 2015)

Not DH but of interest to some on here.

Surrey promoted!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 5, 2015)

EDC said:


> Not DH but of interest to some on here.
> 
> Surrey promoted!!


I was there to see it.  Only two Derbys players scored more than 5 in the second innings, with five ducks! Gareth Batty finished them off by taking the final three wickets with a hat-trick.


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 5, 2015)

EDC said:


> Not DH but of interest to some on here.
> 
> Surrey promoted!!


.........and of interest probably only to me , Lancashire promoted too .


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 6, 2015)

mick mccartney said:


> .........and of interest probably only to me , Lancashire promoted too .


I'm at Old Trafford next week for the first two days of Lancs v Surrey.  First visit since the ground was redeveloped and the square turned around.


----------



## Scolly (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh lancy lancy


----------



## EDC (Sep 7, 2015)

Surrey won their Royal London semi final today !!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 8, 2015)

*Forward The Hamlet* ‏@ForwardHamlet  Sep 6
Av. attendance of 1,112 places #DHFC as 26th best-suppported non-league team in England. Ahead of 7 NL (conf) teams.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there really a need to post this on here, when you've duplicated it on the attendances thread?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 9, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> View attachment 76341


I remember when that route first started around 40 years ago with Ford Transit minibuses!  They were like the one below, there was a flat fare of 10p for adults, exact change only, and you had to put you coin in a perspex box next to the driver's cab:


----------



## Jimbob73 (Sep 9, 2015)

Excellent, I can't remember the transit but the P4 was always know to us as the 'Little bus', so that would fit. 
It was my favourite as a kid as it went from my home in Honor Oak to either my Nan's at Champion Hill or into Lewisham for Our Price and Beatties


----------



## AndyDHFC (Sep 9, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> View attachment 76341


 
I have been drunk on that bus in my teens more times than I care to remember.  That and the 176.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 9, 2015)

Finally another Great article on Dulwich Hamlet

bit.ly/1XMqzXe


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 10, 2015)

Think we discussed previously Dulwich Hamlet once had a women's team - any news of a new one being formed or a local women's team we could adopt similar to Peckham Town link


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 11, 2015)

Womens team

Mishi previously posted

_We did have a womens' team for a few years in the mid-nineties...

Can't remember which season exactly..but they were self-financing, and simply 'ticked boxes' really, with not much integration into the Club. (My personal opinion)
They were an established side, called Lambeth WFC, I think from memory. they approached us to become part of Dulwich Hamlet & changed their name. they had two sides, a First team & Reserves and played in the Greater London League. The First Team were in the Premier Division, and were ok, with a couple of really half-decent players for their level. The Reserves played in one of the lower divisions, and were 'keen' but, to be frank, not very good.
They only used Champion Hill for home matches in the Womens FA Cup. From memory other home games were played somewhere over in Wandsworth, can't recall the name of the park, might have been somewhere round Garrett Lane, from vague memory, sort of Earlsfield way?

There was then some sort of 'split', and most of the First team left, and they retained the Premier slot, with most of the Reserves stepping up, & only had one team...but after a few months, of teams being short, &/or not fulfilling fixtures, they folded mid-season.

I went to some of their games, they did move more local, and used Pynners Close for home games, which is one of the sports grounds 'across the road' from Southwark Sports.

To be honest, again in my personal opinion, they weren't a very well run outfit.

When we get a main all-weather stadium I think it's vital that we incorporate a womens side into the Club set-up.
_


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 11, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Finally another Great article on Dulwich Hamlet
> 
> bit.ly/1XMqzXe


Great article, and this paragraph hits the nail on the head in explaining our phenomenal growth in attendance figures:

_"There are people in the world with varying degrees of an interest in football. These range from outright obsessives who fill every spare minute of their time devouring every single live match, book, newspaper article, whatever they can get hold of, on the subject. There are people for whom going to a match on a Saturday afternoon is a ritual maintained through habit, a little like non-religious people who eat fish on Fridays. And there are people for whom football is an occasionally diverting pastime, which may kill a couple of hours on a Saturday afternoon if there’s nothing better to do. If we are to indulge the “football equals religion for the secular” school of thinking for a moment, we’re a broad church.* There’s space enough for all – particularly at the level of the game at which clubs such as Dulwich Hamlet ply their trade.*"_


----------



## Jimbob73 (Sep 11, 2015)

Re: Women team, I think it would be great and definitely something the club should be looking into in the future especially if/when we get a new 4G pitch. At the moment we just haven't got the facilities. Currently the youth team are playing matches at Rutland Walk Sydenham where the facilities and changing rooms are horrific.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Think we discussed previously Dulwich Hamlet once had a women's team - any news of a new one being formed or a local women's team we could adopt similar to Peckham Town link


The news would be the same as what I posted and you just quoted. Can't see it happening at all until we have a new weather pitch at the new stadium...and it would hopefully be an aim of a supporter-owned club. Although, if I recall from memory, when some DHST Board members were asked about this when interviewed on the 'Forward The Hamlet' podcast a few months ago, the response appeared (to me at least) very non-committal.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The news would be the same as what I posted and you just quoted. Can't see it happening at all until we have a new weather pitch at the new stadium...and it would hopefully be an aim of a supporter-owned club. Although, if I recall from memory, when some DHST Board members were asked about this when interviewed on the 'Forward The Hamlet' podcast a few months ago, the response appeared (to me at least) very non-committal.



Said discussion is from 19 minutes and 55 seconds in episode 22 - Forward The Hamlet | The Premier Dulwich Hamlet Podcast: FTH 22


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 12, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet FC under 11s
pre season tournament

congrats to Lou Scott on 5th year as manager - we need to give full support to our Youth teams its how Dulwich Hamlet was built in the 30s and 50s


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 13, 2015)

are we getting these bags ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 13, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC under 11s
> pre season tournament
> 
> congrats to Lou Scott on 5th year as manager - we need to give full support to our Youth teams its how Dulwich Hamlet was built in the 30s and 50s
> ...


Indeed..though there are two different strands to young Hamlet teams. I think this is not a Dulwich Hamlet FC team...but a team from the Dulwich Hamlet Junior Football Club...which is independently funded & run away from the senior Dulwich Hamlet Football Club & ASPIRE Academy. I am not entirely sure of that, with regard to this team photo, as I'm not too 'up' on the younger teams.

But there are definately two separate strands.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 13, 2015)

And the First Team are already a continuation of building from within, the original Juniors (as in Youth Team) being established in about 1922, I believe) with many players having come through the ranks of our Youth Team, under the excellent guidance of Gavin's ASPIRE Academy.

The comparison with younger age groups & players coming through is not correct, as in the past we never had young age groups. The first time the Club had younger age groups, as in below the oldest youth age group (thus the Junior Team or Youth Team, in 'modern' parlance) was when Dulwich Hamlet Junior Football Club took our name, in 1989, having  been asked to link up by the then chairman of the Football Club, Steve Dye senior; they had previously been playing as Southwark Sports Junior Football Club.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 14, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC under 11s
> pre season tournament
> 
> congrats to Lou Scott on 5th year as manager - we need to give full support to our Youth teams its how Dulwich Hamlet was built in the 30s and 50s
> ...



Part of me is now imagining this at a youth game....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 19, 2015)

*Madrid: Rayo Vallecano: the last of the barrio teams *


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 19, 2015)

Clapton FC Video



Maybe we could do a brief Dulwich Hamlet video - but starting at beginning and explaining the community developments


----------



## EDC (Sep 20, 2015)

Ref: Pinnace.

I managed to get Kail & Coleman late last night.  Not cheap but what the hell!


----------



## passenger (Sep 24, 2015)

DHFC on bbc now


----------



## passenger (Sep 24, 2015)

did anyone see it


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

I saw it!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 24, 2015)

Probably being repeated on the BBC 6.30pm London News as well...


----------



## passenger (Sep 24, 2015)

i wonder who they there where interviewing at the end ? 
good little clip of the crowd  singing the keeper was south londons 
number one


----------



## EDC (Sep 24, 2015)

passenger said:


> i wonder who they there where interviewing at the end ?
> good little clip of the crowd  singing the keeper was south londons
> number one



I'M ON THE TELLY!!!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 25, 2015)

Tuscany

Anti- fascist

Italian historian threatened by neo-fascists in Milan


----------



## passenger (Sep 25, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'M ON THE TELLY!!!!


now i know where you are on a saturday afternoon


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 25, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Think we discussed previously Dulwich Hamlet once had a women's team - any news of a new one being formed or a local women's team we could adopt similar to Peckham Town link


Speak for yourself. Peckham Town are a friendly, but very minor, local club...but I certainly haven't adopted them. A small handfuls of our fans pop down there occasionally...but to call them 'adopted' is a bit far fetched...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 25, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Speak for yourself. Peckham Town are a friendly, but very minor, local club...but I certainly haven't adopted them. A small handfuls of our fans pop down there occasionally...but to call them 'adopted' is a bit far fetched...


Not what he was saying. (I think) he meant Peckham have adopted an existing women's team, perhaps Dulwich could do the same, rather than form their own from scratch.
eta actually, i'm not sure he did mean that. whatever


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 25, 2015)

Dulwich Hamlet on BBC London News - starts about 17 minutes in - BBC iPlayer  - BBC London News - 24/09/2015


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2015)

Balbi said:


> Part of me is now imagining this at a youth game....



I guess everyone saw this about Poznan
Lech Poznan boycott match over donation to refugees
Read more at Lech Poznan boycott match over donation to refugees
and http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/l...1-going-to-refugees-hang-anti-islamic-banner/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 30, 2015)

Malmo fans protest at TV coverage
only 21,000 Malmo V R Madrid


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 4, 2015)

see that FC United are building/opening a micro brewery at the new stadium


----------



## Scutta (Oct 4, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> see that FC United are building/opening a micro brewery at the new stadium


hipsters


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 6, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> see that FC United are building/opening a micro brewery at the new stadium


I bumped into Steve from Late Knights brewery in one of their pubs last week, and he told me they would be installing handpumps in the Hamlet clubhouse (as seen for the VCD match) and also brewing a real ale for DHFC to be called 'Edgar Kail Pale Ale', which will be similar to their regular 'Crack of Dawn' session pale ale.  That's gotta be an improvement on the pasteurised Shepherd Neame Spitfake!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 6, 2015)

If they could put in bottles - sure would sell outside (not suggesting glass bottles in the ground)

what about a 2 litre plastic bottle to take out -


----------



## 3010 (Oct 7, 2015)

So Charlie Penny has moved on: Penny Makes Moatsiders Move
I know he was injured at the start of the season and then working his way back to fitness, but I don't think he really got much of a chance. Wonder if they have anyone lined up to take his place?


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 7, 2015)

3010 said:


> So Charlie Penny has moved on: Penny Makes Moatsiders Move
> I know he was injured at the start of the season and then working his way back to fitness, but I don't think he really got much of a chance. Wonder if they have anyone lined up to take his place?



That's a bit disappointing - I thought he played well in the midweek game against Leatherhead and thought he might have been able to break into the team.

I see Shawn McCoulsky is currently on trial with Bristol City and scored for their Under-21s in a cup match against Cardiff.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 7, 2015)

3010 said:


> So Charlie Penny has moved on: Penny Makes Moatsiders Move
> I know he was injured at the start of the season and then working his way back to fitness, but I don't think he really got much of a chance. Wonder if they have anyone lined up to take his place?


Thats a real shame, I thought he had a lot of potential. Hope he doesnt fully realise it when we play them on the 27th.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 7, 2015)

I think there are youth team players who can offer at least as much as he was to be honest. If anyone is going to come in I'd hope it would be someone who can go into the first team not take on the third choice striker/occasional winger role. Otherwise I'd like to see the youth players given some time.


----------



## EDC (Oct 7, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think there are youth team players who can offer at least as much as he was to be honest. If anyone is going to come in I'd hope it would be someone who can go into the first team not take on the third choice striker/occasional winger role. Otherwise I'd like to see the youth players given some time.


Otherwise known as "The Chelsea Dilemma".


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 7, 2015)

EDC said:


> Otherwise known as "The Chelsea Dilemma".



Yes - Gavin might have to loan them all out to Belgium to get some game time.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 7, 2015)

I really had high hopes for Charlie Penny, he was hard working., had a bit of misfortune or would have scored, but always up with ball
hopefully he will make it sooner or later


----------



## 3010 (Oct 7, 2015)

Update on Charlie Penny - it's a 3 month loan deal to get match practice: Penny drops in at Merstham - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 7, 2015)

3010 said:


> Update on Charlie Penny - it's a 3 month loan deal to get match practice: Penny drops in at Merstham - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



I love that update!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 9, 2015)

Dan Sweeney, Dan Sweeneeeey, dananananaaaa

Sweeney signs as Dulwich Hamlet strengthen squad - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 9, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Dan Sweeney, Dan Sweeneeeey, dananananaaaa
> 
> Sweeney signs as Dulwich Hamlet strengthen squad - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Megalolz k's fans!


----------



## 3010 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sweeney seems like a good signing from what I can gather from the K's forum. I presume Drage had a hand in encouraging him to join us.


----------



## EDC (Oct 9, 2015)

At least he already has a tune.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 10, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Dan Sweeney, Dan Sweeneeeey, dananananaaaa
> 
> Sweeney signs as Dulwich Hamlet strengthen squad - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Anyone know what type of midfielder he is? Should Danny would be worried?


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 10, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Anyone know what type of midfielder he is? Should Danny would be worried?


In his news item about his trial it says he also can play in defence.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 10, 2015)

"Composed midfielder" seems to crop up re: Sweeney


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 10, 2015)

Defensive midfielder. Maybe signed to give Waldren and/or Carew license to attack more?

Daniel Sweeney - player profile - Transfermarkt


----------



## moose (Oct 10, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> see that FC United are building/opening a micro brewery at the new stadium


I wish!  We can't even afford proper toilets yet, so I'd be surprised to see a microbrewery. Unless they've found a way to make beer from wee.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 11, 2015)

New Zealand Northern  Football Federation
Women's team #classykit
would be great to have a women's team #oneday


----------



## Balbi (Oct 11, 2015)

Black and pink there, good kit though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 11, 2015)

*hipster jokes on twitter ha ha - first one amusing second less so*

*Richard Jones* ‏@*rlwjones* 
I heard *Dulwich Hamlet* are so hipster they refuse to play 4-4-2 on moral grounds.



*Richard Jones* ‏@*rlwjones* 
Oh yeah? I heard *Dulwich Hamlet* was so full of hipsters the half-time catering is by the Cereal Café.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow, those jokes are clever, original and funny.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 12, 2015)

Bog standard jokes...nothing more, nothing less.

And as for the cereal cafe...surely that's nearer to Clapton?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2015)

*Fisher FC* Retweeted
  
*Rotherhithe Tours* ‏@*rotherhithetour*  4h4 hours ago
Bricks going down for the new @*FisherFC* pavilion at St Paul's. Thanks for the exclusive update @*McArdleSportTec*


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 13, 2015)

Good luck to Fisher FC. Looking forward to seeing them play back in SE16.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2015)

*Mishi thought you might like this as your keep a keen eye on West Allotment FC* ‏results

The match report from our first team's victory over Bishop Auckland is now online http://westallotmentcelticfc.com/west-allotment-celtic-2-bishop-auckland-0/…


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 13, 2015)

This is bizarre...Since when have I kept a keen eye on West Allotment results?

I saw them once on a Northern League groundhop day, and bought one of their woolly hats!


----------



## EDC (Oct 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> This is bizarre...Since when have I kept a keen eye on West Allotment results?
> 
> I saw them once on a Northern League groundhop day, and bought one of their woolly hats!



And some tomatoes?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 13, 2015)

Nope, bought some old Northern League magazines though...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2015)

its one of the greatest names ever for a team


----------



## Joe K (Oct 13, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> its one of the greatest names ever for a team



Every time I hear their name I feel compelled to make a weak 'hard to beat on their home soil' joke.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 14, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Every time I hear their name I feel compelled to make a weak 'hard to beat on their home soil' joke.


Home patch surely?


----------



## 3010 (Oct 14, 2015)

Clapton FC pulled in a big crowd for Non-League Day - here's an article from a first time visitor: Romance blossoms on Clapton first date... - Football365


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 14, 2015)

3010 said:


> Clapton FC pulled in a big crowd for Non-League Day - here's an article from a first time visitor: Romance blossoms on Clapton first date... - Football365


Would be great if the Tons could get promotion back to the Isthmian League.  They were the last continuously serving member club from its inception in 1905 until the old Division 2 was disbanded around a decade ago, with it's remaining clubs dispersed amongst the regional county leagues.  Hamlet have been continuous members since 1907


----------



## Joe K (Oct 14, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> Home patch surely?



I think soil, patch and turf all work equally well in this Monkhouse-grade Great Joke.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 14, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I think soil, patch and turf all work equally well in this Monkhouse-grade Great Joke.


Careful. This is the sort of dispute political schism is made of


----------



## Scutta (Oct 14, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> Careful. This is the sort of dispute political schism is made of


will it be grass roots?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 14, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Would be great if the Tons could get promotion back to the Isthmian League.  They were the last continuously serving member club from its inception in 1905 until the old Division 2 was disbanded around a decade ago, with it's remaining clubs dispersed amongst the regional county leagues.  Hamlet have been continuous members since 1907


They have absolutely no chance under their current owner..who is laughing all the way to the bank, at the moment..(well, that would assuming he's 'legal' enough to even have a bank account!)


----------



## EDC (Oct 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> They have absolutely no chance under their current owner..who is laughing all the way to the bank, at the moment..(well, that would assuming he's 'legal' enough to even have a bank account!)



It'd be nice if a friendly could be arranged with this lot one day, hopefully away as I haven't been there yet so I could kill two birds with one stone, lazy bastard, etc.


----------



## billbond (Oct 14, 2015)

Hitler rants about the Dulwich Hamlet hipster wankers....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 14, 2015)

*South Shields* FC - Northern League Division Two club	step 6

Always interesting to see clubs who are rising from the ashes, South Shields - Building community support, over 1,000 at the weekend

South Shields FC pulls in the crowds – beating higher clubs’ attendances after return to Mariners Park - Shields Gazette


----------



## Joe K (Oct 15, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *South Shields* FC - Northern League Division Two club	step 6
> 
> Always interesting to see clubs who are rising from the ashes, South Shields - Building community support, over 1,000 at the weekend
> 
> South Shields FC pulls in the crowds – beating higher clubs’ attendances after return to Mariners Park - Shields Gazette



North Shields have also been clawing their way back towards their former status - they won the FA Vase last season. It's almost as if people in Tyne & Wear are pig-sick of spending sixty quid for tickets at St James & the SoL.


----------



## sankara (Oct 15, 2015)

Joe K said:


> North Shields have also been clawing their way back towards their former status - they won the FA Vase last season. It's almost as if people in Tyne & Wear are pig-sick of spending sixty quid for tickets at St James & the SoL.


There was a Gateshead supporter at the Met Police game on Tuesday who said he'd abandoned Newcastle 10 or so years ago. He didn't have anything nice to say about Darlo though. It took a bit of persuading that you could possibly be a nice person.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 15, 2015)

sankara said:


> There was a Gateshead supporter at the Met Police game on Tuesday who said he'd abandoned Newcastle 10 or so years ago. He didn't have anything nice to say about Darlo though. It took a bit of persuading that you could possibly be a nice person.



It takes most people an almost infinite amount of persuading, because I'm a complete and utter bastard.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 15, 2015)

(More than five likes on that last post and, fuck the ratio, I'm going to do what B.I.G suggested we should do after Whitehawk and jump off the pier.)


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 15, 2015)

Scutta said:


> will it be grass roots?



a shed load of missed chances


----------



## GregDHFC (Oct 15, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> a shed load of missed chances



You really had to dig deep for that one.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 15, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> You really had to dig deep for that one.



What I want to know is whether their manager takes a carrot or a stick approach.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 15, 2015)

Joe K said:


> What I want to know is whether their manager takes a carrot or a stick approach.


 I think he is more interested in working out how to play on their cabbage patch.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 15, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> I think he is more interested in working out how to play on their cabbage patch.



sluggishly, if they don't train right


----------



## Maggot (Oct 16, 2015)

Apols if this has already been posted. Really fascinating tale of a Hamlet Player from Egypt, who became 'the Father of Egyptian football'

The forgotten story of Hussein Hegazi: the Dulwich Hamlet FC striker who became ‘the Father of Egyptian football’ - Southwark News


----------



## Joe K (Oct 16, 2015)

Scutta said:


> sluggishly, if they don't train right



At that point, the manager is going to have to weed out the lazy players if he wants to sow the seeds for future such...WE HAVE TO STOP THIS NOW I'M GOING INSANE.


----------



## EDC (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe K said:


> At that point, the manager is going to have to weed out the lazy players if he wants to sow the seeds for future such...WE HAVE TO STOP THIS NOW I'M GOING INSANE.



The squad needs pruning, without a doubt, then let some of the youngsters bed in a bit.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 16, 2015)

_It's still happening. _


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 16, 2015)

do they practice daisy cutters a training? I'm undecided....think i'll hedge my bets on that one..


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe K said:


> At that point, the manager is going to have to weed out the lazy players if he wants to sow the seeds for future such...WE HAVE TO STOP THIS NOW I'M GOING INSANE.


 Possibly.  Although if they do train properly they'll come up smelling of roses.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 16, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> Possibly.  Although if they do train properly they'll come up smelling of roses.


and be a thorn in the side of anyone they play


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll be more than happy for us to be the thorn in anyone's side...as long as there's the sweet smell of success.


----------



## festa (Oct 16, 2015)

3010 said:


> Clapton FC pulled in a big crowd for Non-League Day - here's an article from a first time visitor: Romance blossoms on Clapton first date... - Football365



Although celebrating having one of the highest ever attendances in the league, it turns out they arent the right sort of people they want around.

Not Your #LadzDayOut


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 16, 2015)

festa said:


> Although celebrating having one of the highest ever attendances in the league, it turns out they arent the right sort of people they want around.
> 
> Not Your #LadzDayOut


I would have been reasonably sympathetic if it wasn't so absurdly po-faced.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 16, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I would have been reasonably sympathetic if it wasn't so absurdly po-faced.



Yeah, I kind of understand where they're coming from - I've had a moan on here myself about some of the people turning up at Dulwich post-publicity so I can see how it's annoying. But basically I think they don't really understand how a crowd works, and particularly a football crowd. Also if you're claiming to be a left-wing political group and are going to lose it when some 'lads' turn up then you're heading straight into the left bubble.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, I kind of understand where they're coming from - I've had a moan on here myself about some of the people turning up at Dulwich post-publicity so I can see how it's annoying. But basically I think they don't really understand how a crowd works, and particularly a football crowd. Also if you're claiming to be a left-wing political group and are going to lose it when some 'lads' turn up then you're heading straight into the left bubble.


Quite.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 16, 2015)

Actually NOT the record crowd for an Essex Senior League match, but still impressive for that level.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 16, 2015)

Is that article serious?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, I kind of understand where they're coming from - I've had a moan on here myself about some of the people turning up at Dulwich post-publicity so I can see how it's annoying. But basically I think they don't really understand how a crowd works, and particularly a football crowd. Also if you're claiming to be a left-wing political group and are going to lose it when some 'lads' turn up then you're heading straight into the left bubble.


I get the impression that the people turning up at Champion Hill 'post-publicity' (whatever that may mean) are VERY different to the type they're referring to at Clapton.

But then the nasty Paddingtons & tuts that one of our regulars gave to a small group who sang "you're shit...aaaah!" several times at the Staines Town keeper shows how up their own arse some of our fans can be too...

But then I'm not approving of everyone myself, so those in glass houses etc....time to deal with those wanky key wavers...


----------



## Scutta (Oct 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> But then the nasty Paddingtons & tuts that one of our regulars gave to a small group who sang "you're shit...aaaah!" several times at the Staines Town keeper shows how up their own arse some of our fans can be too...



they were my mates from uni who have been coming down regularly for the last 2 years, and pretty much do it every match, surprised if it annoyed people they hadnt got annoyed before the staines match..


----------



## Scutta (Oct 16, 2015)

its much less (or at all) annoying compared to keys... for one thing


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 16, 2015)

The "you're shit...ah" is only a bit embarrassing because it's so hackneyed and tired. The keys thing isn't my sort of thing at all but it can be quite amusing how some people get wound up by it. I'd sooner punch myself in the face than do it myself mind you.

Bottom line is that life is full of little things that irritate us but behaving like a football club is one's own personal fiefdom and that everyone should replicate one's own specific behaviours and beliefs is an exercise in profound futility.


----------



## EDC (Oct 16, 2015)

festa said:


> Although celebrating having one of the highest ever attendances in the league, it turns out they arent the right sort of people they want around.
> 
> Not Your #LadzDayOut



I'm a lad, big and likes beer but I'm not welcome.  

Fuck 'em then.


----------



## festa (Oct 16, 2015)

it's people who come for a day out who then come back and come back again and come back again, that end up building support. Which is what has happened there anyway. Also if they (NEW PEOPLE) realise/understand its a place with certain "values" It's likely those people will bring  partners, friends (male and female), LGBT mates etc a long that may not usually be interested or disillusioned with football for the reasons they have stated in the article. I think this is what we've seen at Dulwich. Dismissing people makes you just sound a bit exclusive which is exactly the opposite of what they are. I think the way they have gone about it only plays in to hands of the critics of Clapton. Which IMO is a shame.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 16, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'm a lad, big and likes beer but I'm not welcome.
> 
> Fuck 'em then.



Yeah fuck 'em.  Everyone knows there's only one Menace in London, and that's the Menace Ultras.  They never run....unless they are being chased.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 16, 2015)

well we might not have many lads turning up - but think they come with the gig

I did however hear some old drunk guys standing near the rabble singing "no surrender to the IRA" instead of Tooting then discussing drunkenly, about whether we (sic) had defeated or not them and breaking into botched Millwall songs

Football at all levels is always going to attract weird and wonderful people

I think  you can be political without being political with a capital P or party political

I think our general "nudge" approach to issues is good politics and good football

While I am left wing, I don't think it would be appropriate to sing overtly political songs, but do believe our work on foodbanks, living wage, anti racism/sexism/homophobia, housing and refugees is important

and more than happy that we have fans from cross section of society (just like a union)


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 16, 2015)

You lot have ruined a perfectly good punning session.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 16, 2015)

dont blame festa they were just sowing the seeds for a debate...

sorry


----------



## Joe K (Oct 16, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I would have been reasonably sympathetic if it wasn't so absurdly po-faced.



I can see where they're coming from, to a degree, but I think there were probably about twenty million more stylish, eloquent and convincing ways of making the basic point.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, I kind of understand where they're coming from - I've had a moan on here myself about some of the people turning up at Dulwich post-publicity so I can see how it's annoying. But basically I think they don't really understand how a crowd works, and particularly a football crowd. Also if you're claiming to be a left-wing political group and are going to lose it when some 'lads' turn up then you're heading straight into the left bubble.



They've been robbing and then satirically reposting the instagram pictures said 'lads' took at Clapton, which I think is a prick thing to do to people who were basically turning up in good faith and pretty much falls into the category of 'banter' they seem to think they're resisting. I've not been mad keen on the atmosphere at Champion Hill since it got really touristy, but a football match is a public event and you can't stop people from coming. I can see why people might not want the BNP turning to on their terraces - that's worth actively resisting - but giving out at a bunch of people for not taking the 'we're real European ultras' schtick adequately seriously is a waste of time. All that 'talk to us before coming to a game' stuff is proper embarrassing, too.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm just going to clarify the irritable stuff I wrote last night as I'm aware that Clapton fans are themselves aware of this and some of you are meatspace mates with them.

1 - left politics at the football are a good thing IMHO.
2 - left politics can't work through a process of arbitrary exclusion.
3 - 'people not taking it seriously enough and taking selfies' is hardly a crime, and it would have been simpler to deal with the annoying twat who ran on the pitch by going up to him in person and saying 'don't do that'. So this seems to me like arbitrary exclusion.
4 - the implication seems to be that the newcomers are a bit beery and lairy, which somehow creates an intimidating environment for people who aren't white cis males. Fair enough, perhaps. Yet half of what I see about Clapton on twitter consists of white cis male ultras talking about how much they drink at matches, and their language/ attitude hasn't been completely purged of laddishness itself.
5 - that adds up to make the original post seem pretty territorial and on the borderline of having an argument that boils down to 'you're not cool enough to hang out with us'.
6 - it's shit when people criticise them for not being authentic enough, so perhaps they should think twice before doing it themselves.
7 - at the very worst, that post could be taken as an appropriation of other people's identity politics to defend the exclusiveness of the whole scene. I'm not saying this is true, but it could easily come across that way.

I say all this as an admirer of the CU's anti-fascism, general good deed-ing and desire to produce a space at football where anyone can go without being ing intimidated.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 17, 2015)

We had a biggish crowd today and the atmosphere was good, lots of people joining in.  Scoring four obviously helps.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 18, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I would have been reasonably sympathetic if it wasn't so absurdly po-faced.


If people are interrupting the match by running on the pitch that's totally unacceptable and a bloody nuisance to everyone else.  Otherwise the article is very vague with no specific examples given of how these people "don’t seem to recognise or respect the other people that share that space".  It gives the impression that Clapton is a rather niche club where people to don't conform to the prevailing trend are not really welcome at all, which hopefully isn't the case.  Our own club doesn't just have massively increased crowds, it also has massively diverse people making up those crowds, which is great.  A club for everyone, where within reason people should feel free to express themselves and have a laugh without being frowned upon for not being "the right type".


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol you've upset them haha Red Menace Fanzine (@redmenace_zine) on Twitter


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Lol you've upset them haha Red Menace Fanzine (@redmenace_zine) on Twitter



I don't know we've upset anyone tbh. Looks like they're more upset by their failure to boil anyone's piss given that all they've provoked is a few mildly negative comments on here.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't know we've upset anyone tbh. Looks like they're more upset by their failure to boil anyone's piss given that all they've provoked is a few mildly negative comments on here.


of which most agree with the sentiment anyway


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 18, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Lol you've upset them haha Red Menace Fanzine (@redmenace_zine) on Twitter



Ooh I did not know they would read our criticism... All Clapton fans are public school educated part time punks who listen to their parents about who they can associate with when they go back home to Hertfordshire. They also have only travelled to Australia on their yah gap years or they would know that it's not only white males that have a swaggering sense of entitlement. They are also afraid to engage with anyone that does not share their exact view on any situation. And sadly they all love physical violence.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Ooh I did not know they would read our criticism... All Clapton fans are public school educated part time punks who listen to their parents about who they can associate with when they go back home to Hertfordshire. They also have only travelled to Australia on their yah gap years or they would know that it's not only white males that have a swaggering sense of entitlement. They are also afraid to engage with anyone that does not share their exact view on any situation. And sadly they all love physical violence.


you're a dick


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

That thing about the refugees welcome banner is fucking shithouse. What I don't get is that the people concerned are, when you engage them on just about any subject, really nice and fucking smart into the bargain.

But yeah, let them have it their way. We want all the lads. Bring them on. Come one, come all, with your shite beards and your Jack Whitehall DVDs and your Alt-J records. Because the reason we criticised their post was that WE JUST LOVE THE LADS. 

(Incidentally, the kind of people they're mocking don't seem to me 'lads' in the traditional sense, or even in the nineties new lad sense. I mean, I reckon _I'm _more of a lad than them and I'm soft as shit and completely lah-di-dah left-wing by nearly everyone in Britain's standards.)


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> That thing about the refugees welcome banner is fucking shithouse. What I don't get is that the people concerned are, when you engage them on just about any subject, really nice and fucking smart into the bargain.
> 
> But yeah, let them have it their way. We want all the lads. Bring them on. Come one, come all, with your shite beards and your Jack Whitehall DVDs and your Alt-J records. Because the reason we criticised their post was that WE JUST LOVE THE LADS.
> 
> (Incidentally, the kind of people they're mocking don't seem to me 'lads' in the traditional sense, or even in the nineties new lad sense. I mean, I reckon _I'm _more of a lad than them and I'm soft as shit and completely lah-di-dah left-wing by nearly everyone in Britain's standards.)


I miss you. what game can you next make? Canvey away? yes.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

Also, I love the fact they've used one of our comments as their new Twitter bio. A mate of mine pointed out a year ago how this had become an ultraleft trend, and if there's one thing about the Clapton Ultras it's that they like to be on point.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

Scutta said:


> I miss you. what game can you next make? Canvey away? yes.



Ah, that's sweet. No Canvey away for me, it's an absolute mission. Vaguely toying with the idea of Harrow in the FAT next week as I have a perverse liking for that competition (probably because Darlo won it). 80% won't happen. Definitely Lewes away, unless - which is obviously not improbable - it gets weathered off. Obviously at Lewes we can have a right old bond with their section of parentally-bought-trainers-wearing homophobic-chanting fooligans, because we're MASSIVE LADS.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

Hold on, what the fuck? I thought Harrow was next weekend but it's Canvey.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Also, I love the fact they've used one of our comments as their new Twitter bio. A mate of mine pointed out a year ago how this had become an ultraleft trend, and if there's one thing about the Clapton Ultras it's that they like to be on point.


If you're not careful they'll ask you not to come to the ground.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> If you're not careful they'll ask you not to come to the ground.



Aw man. I'm actually quite pissed off about this. I _like _the Clapton Ultras; I've spilled about five pages worth of ink on them in my book about why all the people who criticise them (and Dulwich fans) can fuck off. By the time it comes out next year they'll probably have fully excommunicated me.

It would probably all be a bit more grown-up if both me and them conducted this argument in a less pass-agg way: I'm posting this on a _Dulwich _message board, and they're subtweeting me. Bit dishonest on both sides, really.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Hold on, what the fuck? I thought Harrow was next weekend but it's Canvey.


yep canvey away this weekend and harrow week after does that make it more possible?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm off to visit a mate on the weekend of the 31st - could probably do Canvey but it's a right pain in the arse and will consume my whole day. Not even any good pubs there, are there?


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I'm off to visit a mate on the weekend of the 31st - could probably do Canvey but it's a right pain in the arse and will consume my whole day. Not even any good pubs there, are there?


do it!

i think i drank on the train last time. 

for pubs enter pompeydunc Pink Panther


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

Scutta said:


> do it!
> 
> i think i drank on the train last time.
> 
> for pubs enter pompeydunc Pink Panther



I'll have a think. I mean, I probably won't go, but then I might flip out and change me mind last minute.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I'll have a think. I mean, I probably won't go, but then I might flip out and change me mind last minute.


I hope you flip out. I think


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

(I have always wanted to go to the ground and the place. Worked on a film a few years back with the guy who directed _Oil City Confidential_, which is about Dr Feelgood and Canvey Island. Figure it has some form of charm.)


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> (I have always wanted to go to the ground and the place. Worked on a film a few years back with the guy who directed _Oil City Confidential_, which is about Dr Feelgood and Canvey Island. Figure it has some form of charm.)


one of my favourite away grounds. probably the first time i saw Christian Burt more drunk than me. And try and chase vornstyle76 to mrs vornstyles friends party.
great day out. especially crossing tower bridge at the end telling everyone to turn round and go back to south london. #massivelads


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

Scutta said:


> one of my favourite away grounds. probably the first time i saw Christian Burt more drunk than me. And try and chase vornstyle76 to mrs vornstyles friends party.
> great day out. especially crossing tower bridge at the end telling everyone to turn round and go back to south london. #massivelads



Yeah, I've heard the tale of the attempted party-crashing. What absolute #ledges.

Better go now, I'm about to eat a #curry out of a #RickStein (#ledges) book (although books are not for #ledge) because I am a #lad.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2015)

The pub nearest the ground (I forget it's name) was perfectly fine last time. Not for anyone who's going to sulk if they haven't got the finest range of real ales on but it was spacious, friendly and had a pool table.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> That thing about the refugees welcome banner is fucking shithouse. What I don't get is that the people concerned are, when you engage them on just about any subject, really nice and fucking smart into the bargain.
> 
> But yeah, let them have it their way. We want all the lads. Bring them on. Come one, come all, with your shite beards and your Jack Whitehall DVDs and your Alt-J records. Because the reason we criticised their post was that WE JUST LOVE THE LADS.
> 
> (Incidentally, the kind of people they're mocking don't seem to me 'lads' in the traditional sense, or even in the nineties new lad sense. I mean, I reckon _I'm _more of a lad than them and I'm soft as shit and completely lah-di-dah left-wing by nearly everyone in Britain's standards.)




Agree mate. That tweet has been deleted and I've recieved apologies.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Agree mate. That tweet has been deleted and I've recieved apologies.



Okay, fair play to them for that.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The pub nearest the ground (I forget it's name) was perfectly fine last time. Not for anyone who's going to sulk if they haven't got the finest range of real ales on but it was spacious, friendly and had a pool table.



Hope it's got one of those buckin' bronco machines, a slightly salacious 'adult' video quizzer and any other facilities us massive lads might need.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Okay, fair play to them for that.



They are also offering to help further with the ongoing Calais work. 

One of them drove for us this weekend, which was a massive help.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> They are also offering to help further with the ongoing Calais work.
> 
> One of them drove for us this weekend, which was a massive help.



The excellent side of the Clapton Ultras. Credit where it's due.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> The excellent side of the Clapton Ultras. Credit where it's due.



Yeah they are a decent bunch. 

Did we establish when you are coming for a game? Cba to scroll back


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> The "you're shit...ah" is only a bit embarrassing because it's so hackneyed and tired.


To be honest, I find the "makes Messi look shIte" chant equally crass and clichéd, but who am I criticise what people want to sing. Especially with my voice which fails miserably to match any stereotype about the Welsh being good singers.

I'd move away from my own voice when I'm singing, if it were possible. Maybe I should take up ventriloquy?


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Hope it's got one of those buckin' bronco machines, a slightly salacious 'adult' video quizzer and any other facilities us massive lads might need.



The bar at their clubhouse is probably the best bet near the ground.  There are a couple of (barely) average pubs near Benfleet station.

I quite like the sound of this place, not too far from the station - Benfleet Motor Boat & Yacht Club, Benfleet • Pub Details • whatpub.com.  Looks worth checking out, then taxis to ground.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yeah they are a decent bunch.
> 
> Did we establish when you are coming for a game? Cba to scroll back



I am vaguely contemplating Canvey now Dunc has found us a yacht club where we can pretend to be in _Howard's Way, Lovejoy _or _Bergerac. _Proper mission from Brighton though, and we've got Bognor and Lewes relatively soon.

I don't half miss the lot of you.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I am vaguely contemplating Canvey now Dunc has found us a yacht club where we can pretend to be in _Howard's Way, Lovejoy _or _Bergerac. _Proper mission from Brighton though, and we've got Bognor and Lewes relatively soon.
> 
> I don't half miss the lot of you.



Can I be Jim Bergerac please....please?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I am vaguely contemplating Canvey now Dunc has found us a yacht club where we can pretend to be in _Howard's Way, Lovejoy _or _Bergerac. _Proper mission from Brighton though, and we've got Bognor and Lewes relatively soon.
> 
> I don't half miss the lot of you.



It's absolute mutual mate.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 18, 2015)

#lad


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2015)

Canvey Island. 

The good:
















The bad:











More : Canvey Island photos – sea wall murals, Concord Beach, a Dr Feelgood bench, sea views and racism


----------



## Joe K (Oct 18, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Can I be Jim Bergerac please....please?



Maybe it's the Le Tissier connection to the Channel Islands, but I've long suspected Bergerac of being a Saints fan.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 18, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Maybe it's the Le Tissier connection to the Channel Islands, but I've long suspected Bergerac of being a Saints fan.



The Clapton fans are right about you...


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 19, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Also, I love the fact they've used one of our comments as their new Twitter bio. A mate of mine pointed out a year ago how this had become an ultraleft trend, and if there's one thing about the Clapton Ultras it's that they like to be on point.


Dear oh dear.


----------



## clog (Oct 19, 2015)

editor said:


> To be honest, I find the "makes Messi look shIte" chant equally crass and clichéd, but who am I criticise what people want to sing. Especially with my voice which fails miserably to match any stereotype about the Welsh being good singers.
> 
> I'd move away from my own voice when I'm singing, if it were possible. Maybe I should take up ventriloquy?



Aww I love that Messi chant


----------



## Scutta (Oct 19, 2015)

clog said:


> Aww I love that Messi chant


one of my favourite.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 19, 2015)

Found some autographs I got as a kid the other day. Features Dudley Sutton (Tinker from 'Lovejoy')


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 19, 2015)

I see Joe K is on good form. #toplad


----------



## Joe K (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll be honest, I engineered the whole beef for an easy boost to my #ratio.


----------



## EDC (Oct 19, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I'll be honest, I engineered the whole beef for an easy boost to my #ratio.



That can easily be rectified!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 19, 2015)

EDC said:


> That can easily be rectified!



Please don't do anything to damage my cherished likes-to-posts ratio, please! It's one of my few* life achievements.

* Literally the single one


----------



## Joe K (Oct 19, 2015)

Don't fucking believe it. vornstyle76 has a better p-t-l than me. Off to eat worms now #lads, see you again _never_.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 19, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Please don't do anything to damage my cherished likes-to-posts ratio, please! It's one of my few* life achievements.
> 
> * Literally the single one



P-T-L ratios are good on a CV. Probably. Maybe.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 19, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> P-T-L ratios are good on a CV. Probably. Maybe.



That's not going to do Joe any good when vornstyle gets the job he was after.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 20, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Don't fucking believe it. vornstyle76 has a better p-t-l than me. Off to eat worms now #lads, see you again _never_.


Never had worms. Snails are good though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 20, 2015)

Ghana link to Dulwich hamlet song

Wasn't aware of the background of this song until heard Pompey Dunc explain #brilliant

*AROSE AROSE AROSE *

based on Ghana " Accra Hearts of Oak FC " song 

(video best (when they get going) from 1:10)


----------



## EDC (Oct 20, 2015)

^^^ Reminds me of another group of fans who play up to a camera whenever there's one around.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 22, 2015)

Forgot to say very well done to those who put up the non-league day Hamlet V VCD posters
great to see so many up and about


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

clog said:


> Aww I love that Messi chant


In that case, the good news is that you'll be able to hear it at just about every football ground you go to!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2015)

But not with Nyren Clunis in it...which is why it's sung at Champion Hill!


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> But not with Nyren Clunis in it...which is why it's sung at Champion Hill!


I just hate to see us copying the same clichéd old chants that are heard everywhere else, but each to their own.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 22, 2015)

editor said:


> I just hate to see us copying the same clichéd old chants that are heard everywhere else, but each to their own.



As someone reminded me the other day there's at least 1 if not more songs that possibly originated at Anfield. I recall watching Liverpool on TV last season and thinking to myself this all sounds very familar.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 22, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> As someone reminded me the other day there's at least 1 if not more songs that possibly originated at Anfield. I recall watching Liverpool on TV last season and thinking to myself this all sounds very familar.


You can probably thank/blame Burty for that!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 22, 2015)

There are loads that are sung by other clubs too aren't there?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> As someone reminded me the other day there's at least 1 if not more songs that possibly originated at Anfield. I recall watching Liverpool on TV last season and thinking to myself this all sounds very familar.



And I'm sure Liverpool lifted some of them from elsewhere (much as some of their fans like to think everything starts at Anfield ). I don't see anything wrong with it personally - the fact is that songs that become popular across a lot of clubs tend to be the ones that really work. Especially where you've got quite a lot of newer people who might want to join in.


----------



## GregDHFC (Oct 22, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> There are loads that are sung by other clubs too aren't there?



Inevitably, yeah.  There are the obvious ones that are "borrowed" from nearby clubs, including the popular Millwall parody.

But I think there's a difference between those and songs of the "Can you hear the Grays Athletic sing?" category (which I think the "you're shit, aaaaaaaaah" song is definitely a part of).


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd put:

"And it's _____,
_____ FC,
they're the finest team, the world has ever seen."

into Room 101.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 22, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> But I think there's a difference between those and songs of the "Can you hear the Grays Athletic sing?" category (which I think the "you're shit, aaaaaaaaah" song is definitely a part of).


And most gormless of the lot:  "Oo are ya."  I'm never really sure what that's supposed to mean?  People who do it sound a bit thick to me.  The anti-opposition songs are just empty noise.  On Tuesday the home fans broke into a chant of "You only sing when you're winning" several minutes after their equaliser, which was probably the first time Hamlet supporters had stopped for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 22, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I'd put:
> 
> "And it's _____,
> _____ FC,
> ...



Arsenal sang that during Champions League this Tuesday and I couldn't help but cringe.

A few songs ive heard before, but at times I'm glad we dont have some of the more offensive/deliberate wind up ones to some teams (bar T**ting and L'Head obviously).


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 22, 2015)

All preferable to screaming "you're a fucking cunt!" at the keeper, as seen at Hampton on Tuesday.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 22, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I'd put:
> 
> "And it's _____,
> _____ FC,
> ...



Without it, we wouldn't have had the glorious twelfth panel of this already pretty amazing comic:

Bullshit Rodeo


----------



## Joe K (Oct 22, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> And I'm sure Liverpool lifted some of them from elsewhere (much as some of their fans like to think everything starts at Anfield ). I don't see anything wrong with it personally - the fact is that songs that become popular across a lot of clubs tend to be the ones that really work. Especially where you've got quite a lot of newer people who might want to join in.



Liverpool nick all their songs off Celtic.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

Can we adapt some old Cardiff City* 90s hooligan songs in an irony laden way?

"Woke up this morning and my flick knife was gone
Oh-oh-oh bovver in the Grange End"

"Those were the days my friend
We took the Stretford end
We took the Kop
We took the fucking lot
We fight in royal blue
We fight but never lose
Those were the days
Oh YES those were the days
LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA "

"I'm forever throwing bottles,
Pretty bottles in the air,
They fly so high,
Nearly reach the sky,
Like West West Ham they fade and die!
Bristol's always running,
Swindon's running too,
We're the Cardiff boot boys,
Running after you!"

"We are the boys in blue and white!
We love to sing and we love to fight!
Woh lets fight!....(rhythmic clapping)....
Woh lets fight!"

"1--2-3-4-5 if you want to stay alive
Keep off the Grange End! "

"I was born under the Grange End Stand,
I was born under the Grange End Stand,
Knives are made for stabbing
Boots are made for kicking
If you are a Swansea fan,
We'll kick your fucking head in!
I was born under the Grange End Stand."

"Tiptoe
Through the Grange End
With your flick knife
And your hobnail boots
So tiptoe
Through the Grange End
With Me"

Brian Clark,Superstar,
How many goals have you scored so far ?


If I had the wings of an eagle,
If I had the arse of a cow,
I'd fly over Bristol tomorrow
And shit on the bastards below.
Shit on shit on
Oh shit on the bastards below.

I hear the sound of distant bums
Over there, over there
And do they smell like fucking hell
Over there, over there.

(taken from an advert for Club biscuits, of all things!)
If you like a lot of fighting ,
at your football - join our club

Bertie Mee said to Bill Shankly
Have you heard of the North Bank Highbury ?
Shanks said no I don't think so
But I've heard of the Cardiff Aggro !
La la la la la la la
La la la la la la la

(*and every other club that had their version of them)
(**I'm not actually being serious)
(*** mind you, some are funny)


----------



## Joe K (Oct 22, 2015)

editor said:


> If I had the wings of an eagle,
> If I had the arse of a cow,
> I'd fly over Bristol tomorrow
> And shit on the bastards below.
> ...



'Wings of a sparrow, arse of a crow' where I was growing up. Makes less sense, offers a less arresting image, but at least rhymes with 'below'.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

Joe K said:


> 'Wings of a sparrow, arse of a crow' where I was growing up. Makes less sense, offers a less arresting image, but at least rhymes with 'below'.


I don't think a sparrow's wings would have enough lift for a cow's arse.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 22, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> All preferable to screaming "you're a fucking cunt!" at the keeper, as seen at Hampton on Tuesday.



At least we aren't subtle about it!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 22, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't think a sparrow's wings would have enough lift for a cow's arse.



Not sure they'd have enough lift for a crow's arse either.


----------



## EDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Joe K said:


> 'Wings of a sparrow, arse of a crow' where I was growing up. Makes less sense, offers a less arresting image, but at least rhymes with 'below'.



'the dirty great arse of a crow'

(Chelsea version, sung about Tottenham)


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

"Tiptoe
Through the Toilets Opposite End
With your artisan ale
And your grass fed burgers
So tiptoe
Through the Toilets Opposite End
With Me"

Maybe that reboot needs a bit more work.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 22, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> All preferable to screaming "you're a fucking cunt!" at the keeper, as seen at Hampton on Tuesday.



Was the keeper a cunt?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 22, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Was the keeper a cunt?


Not particularly. Wasted a bit of time, as keepers do, and understandably celebrated slightly ostentatiously on the final whistle having had a fair bit of abuse in the latter part of the game. Think you saved your ire for the ref.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 22, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Not particularly. Wasted a bit of time, as keepers do, and understandably celebrated slightly ostentatiously on the final whistle having had a fair bit of abuse in the latter part of the game. Think you saved your ire for the ref.



He was a cunt. Trying to referee the game. Celebrating when the ref gave decisions their way. Telling the ref our substitutes should have to wait before coming on. All cunts. Cutteridge too.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 22, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> He was a cunt. Trying to referee the game. Celebrating when the ref gave decisions their way. Telling the ref our substitutes should have to wait before coming on. All cunts. Cutteridge too.


Ha, well with a rap sheet like that he was obviously the antichrist.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 22, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Ha, well with a rap sheet like that he was obviously the antichrist.



Go buy him a double brandy and then judge him.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2015)

editor said:


> I just hate to see us copying the same clichéd old chants that are heard everywhere else, but each to their own.


Cliched or adapted....there's a HUGE difference.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> All preferable to screaming "you're a fucking cunt!" at the keeper, as seen at Hampton on Tuesday.


And someone screaming 'Cunt, cunt, cunt!' at the referee. From someone who should know better with the position they hold...but there you go.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 22, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And someone screaming 'Cunt, cunt, cunt!' at the referee. From someone who should know better with the position they hold...but there you go.



Yeah that lino was well out of order.


----------



## EDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Bang out of order, I'm glad I wasn't there I'd be ashamed.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 22, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> And most gormless of the lot:  "Oo are ya."  I'm never really sure what that's supposed to mean?  People who do it sound a bit thick to me.  The anti-opposition songs are just empty noise.  On Tuesday the home fans broke into a chant of "You only sing when you're winning" several minutes after their equaliser, which was probably the first time Hamlet supporters had stopped for more than a few seconds.


Yeah. But who are you?


----------



## 3010 (Oct 23, 2015)

Seems like Shawn McCoulsky is about to sign for Bristol City which is pretty big news: Bristol City set to sign Dulwich Hamlet striker | South London Press
Looking at Bristol City fans forum he has been on trial with them for a while and one guy describes him as a 'young Lukaku' - he must have bulked up since last year as he was tall but not exactly built: Shawn McCoulsky


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 23, 2015)

3010 said:


> Seems like Shawn McCoulsky is about to sign for Bristol City which is pretty big news: Bristol City set to sign Dulwich Hamlet striker | South London Press
> Looking at Bristol City fans forum he has been on trial with them for a while and one guy describes him as a 'young Lukaku' - he must have bulked up since last year as he was tall but not exactly built: Shawn McCoulsky



That's a great move for him. Bit of a shame we didn't get a full season out of him first though.

And some compensation as well apparently which is good.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 23, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's a great move for him. Bit of a shame we didn't get a full season out of him first though.
> 
> And some compensation as well apparently which is good.


I think there's probably a mandatory compensation fee as he came through our Academy, even though he never signed a contract for us.  Doubt it's much, but better than nothing.  It would be interesting to see him in our colours for a few games now to see how much he's improved.  I thought he showed much promise in his early games around this time last season, but couldn't quite sustain that early form and was some way short of being ready for a regular start with a team at our level.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 23, 2015)

I was under the impression he was a contract player, though I could be wrong... Rather than a fee I prefer a 'sell-on' clause. And would love a pre-season with them, which would be a reasonable enough earner too.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 23, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I was under the impression he was a contract player, though I could be wrong... Rather than a fee I prefer a 'sell-on' clause. And would love a pre-season with them, which would be a reasonable enough earner too.


Actually I think there may have been an announcement that he signed a contract last season, but maybe it expired as it sounded like Millwall took him on trial without our blessing?  As you say, a sell-on clause would be preferable just in case he makes it big.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 23, 2015)

*When* he makes it big


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 25, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> *When* he makes it big


I'd have said that about Danny Carr, who was only 18 when we had him, and achieved far more in Hamlet colours than Shawn McCoulsky!


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 27, 2015)

Former Hamlet player Kelvin Thomas is looking to take over Northampton Town FC:

BREAKING NEWS: Kelvin Thomas will buy Cobblers if borough council can agree a deal on £10.25m loan repayment meeting hears - Northampton Chronicle and Echo


----------



## sankara (Oct 27, 2015)

The sooner David Cardoza is gone, the better. 


Pink Panther said:


> Former Hamlet player Kelvin Thomas is looking to take over Northampton Town FC:
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Kelvin Thomas will buy Cobblers if borough council can agree a deal on £10.25m loan repayment meeting hears - Northampton Chronicle and Echo


----------



## LJ_Ben (Oct 27, 2015)

Full blown article on Erhun Oztumer in the Daily Mail of all places today. Unsurprisingly the focus is on his height. But a nice few mentions for Dulwich and Gavin Rose. Lovly to see him starting to prosper in League One. 

Turkish Messi proving size does not matter any more English football


----------



## darryl (Oct 27, 2015)

Joe K said:


> 'Wings of a sparrow, arse of a crow' where I was growing up. Makes less sense, offers a less arresting image, but at least rhymes with 'below'.



"Wings of a sparrow, arse of a crow" at Charlton too. ("fly over Selhurst tomorrow...")


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been thinking about DHFC's infamous expensive food today, after the hurtful comments by that 14 year old Essex lad.

Yes, the £6 hot dogs and burgers are far too expensive, and quite embarrassing - whoever made that decision is probably most responsible for the now ubiquitous "Dulwich Hamlet, hipster football club" stuff. I call on the Club Committee to investigate setting up a stall selling £1 rat meat burgers so we don't offend any authentocrat Ukip-voting wankers' identity politics.

But let's not arse around, you don't HAVE to buy the fucking things. And unlike most clubs our ground isn't situated in the middle of nowhere. There is a Maxim Chicken about 2 minutes walk away - one of the best fried chicken places I've been. And the chippie that's bizarrely named itself after the club. About five minutes walk away there's a FUCKING BIG WETHERSPOONS. Even the convenience store at the start of Dog Kennel Hill Estate sells those quite tasty 99p samosas. And the stadium is basically part of the car park of a FUCKING SUPERMARKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And if you're desperate to spend £6, Rice & Peas does really good curried goat, and the jerk is great at least half the time.

There's only one thing you have to buy when going to the football, and that's entrance into the ground. Let's compare Dulwich's unwaged concession price - £4 - with Canvey's - oh, they don't have one. It's the full £10. So that's £6 difference. Enough for a bloody wanky Champion Hill hot dog.

Why are these middle-class Canvey hipsters trying to gentrify non-league football?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 27, 2015)

Professional Football Association exhibition in Manchester 
with the added kudos of a Dulwich hamlet sticker


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Oct 27, 2015)

Vidal had a decent day in the FA Cup tonight.

Only the FOUR goals.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 28, 2015)

Now we've got 42 league goals thus far this season I had a little look on FWP to see if we're the top scorers in England. I was irritated to discover Nantwich Town have fired in 49 in the Evo-Stik.

It's nice to be scoring lots of goals though. We only got 66 last season.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 28, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> It's nice to be scoring lots of goals though. We only got 66 last season.



Stolen.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 29, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Professional Football Association exhibition in ManchesterView attachment 78632
> with the added kudos of a Dulwich hamlet sticker


Actually don't agree with this....Stickers are for lamposts, toilets, football grounds, trains...NOT in museums around exhibits. In my humble opinion whoever stuck that there is giving our fans a bad name.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've been thinking about DHFC's infamous expensive food today, after the hurtful comments by that 14 year old Essex lad.
> 
> Yes, the £6 hot dogs and burgers are far too expensive, and quite embarrassing - whoever made that decision is probably most responsible for the now ubiquitous "Dulwich Hamlet, hipster football club" stuff. I call on the Club Committee to investigate setting up a stall selling £1 rat meat burgers so we don't offend any authentocrat Ukip-voting wankers' identity politics.
> 
> ...


 
Actually the cheapest burgers are three pounds; the general (large size & very tasty comapred to other grounds) are a fiver...yes others are six quid.

But you are right, there are cheaper options locally...but surely there should still be a cheap option inside a ground.

Shame the same can't be said about scarves....but hey, can't complain the Canvey Island one I bought only cost seven nicker!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 29, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Actually don't agree with this....Stickers are for lamposts, toilets, football grounds, trains...NOY in museums around exhibits. In my humble opinion whoever stuck that there is giving our fans a bad name.



Much as I'm certainly guilty of putting stickers up myself, I'm getting a bit fed up with every lamppost in southern England having a) a Dulwich sticker, b) a Clapton Ultras sticker and c) one of those 'justice for ultras' stickers from Famagusta. The 'repression' of ultras - and just how many European ultras are live-at-home mummy's boys, by the way? - is hardly a pressing political issue on the scale of the refugee crisis or this fucking government. At least the Dulwich stickers are funny.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Actually the cheapest burgers are three pounds; the general (large size & very tasty comapred to other grounds) are a fiver...yes others are six quid.
> 
> But you are right, there are cheaper options locally...but surely there should still be a cheap option inside a ground.
> 
> Shame the same can't be said about scarves....but hey, can't complain the Canvey Island one I bought only cost seven nicker!


Some cheap veggie options would be nice too.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 29, 2015)

Mishi can be assured this was a display about football and racism - the anti racist football stickers were part of it - so Dulwich Hamlet was there along with Bolton, Newcastle, Man city and a number of others, if you look at the picture you will see the other teams


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2015)

Also ensure the Football museum in Manchester gets all our stickers, scarves and programmes for key games like Stonewall - as they are interested in the politics of football


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2015)

We do PROGRAMMES not programs! Grr! One of my bloody pet hates....Americanisms creeping in!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2015)

agreed but ....blame auto wordspell correct
M your back from hols then


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 30, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Also ensure the Football museum in Manchester gets all our stickers, scarves and programmes for key games like Stonewall - as they are interested in the politics of football


I visited the NFM for the first time last month and enjoyed it.  Some of the exhibits were quite off-the -wall:  for example, a display case filled with weapons confiscated from hooligans!  There was a temporary exhibition (which has probably now ended) featuring aspects of football around the time of the Great War.  This included some films of exhibition matches featuring top women's teams of the era, women's football becoming very popular and usually involving teams of players working in munitions factories.  One match featured a team of women (in football kit) against a team of military officers, many with extravagant moustaches, dressed in women's clothing!  Another featured a team of women in nurses uniforms playing a team of wounded soldiers, one of whom had his foot in plaster and was hopping around on crutches!  It was like a Monty Python sketch.

My favourite personal exhibit was the shirt worn by Allan Clarke in the 1972 FA Cup Final.  This is the first match I can recall seeing live on TV, and Clarke scored the only goal of the game.  I also enjoyed a display case dedicated to Ferenc Puskas, featuring around fifty artefacts relating to his career, including his blazer from the 1952 Olympic games and several of his European Champions Cup winners medal from his time at Real Madrid.


----------



## EDC (Oct 30, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> My favourite personal exhibit was the shirt worn by Allan Clarke in the 1972 FA Cup Final.  This is the first match I can recall seeing live on TV, and Clarke scored the only goal of the game.



That was the Centenary cup final I believe.  Leading up to it Esso issued a set of nickel coins featuring all the past winners and you then had to wait a few weeks to get the larger brass Leeds one, we all got complete sets including the mounting card without our parents even having cars scrounging them off the attendants in the garage in New King's Road, Fulham.

Mick Jones hurt his arm crossing the ball for Clarke to score and nearly the whole nation mourned Leeds winning it, they were as hated then as much as Chelsea are today.

Did they have collections like that in the museum?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2015)

FC Union - Berlin
intresting but short article on how they do things

From Portman Road to the San Siro: How to support your team


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 31, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> M your back from hols then


Came back yesterday, sadly working today. But then it's the work that pays for my football & a roof over my head,so can't complain. Will be at the Youth Team on Monday, & the First Team on Tuesday. 
As for my trip away...it was top flight in the Dutch League on Sunday: Vitesse Arnhem 1, Ajax 3. On Tuesday it was first of three Dutch FA Cup matches. An all-second division clash: Almere City 0, Den Bosch 3. Attendance 1,276. Very one sided, Almere is not a town to visit...the 'kindest' I can be is the place is a Dutch equivalent of Milton Keynes, all that was missing was the concrete cows!
Wednesday was an all amateur game, HBS Craeyenhout 1, Kozakken Boys 3. 'Amateur' actually means semi-pro, & they are often better paid than professional second division sides at the higher levels of the 'amater' leagues. There's a strange historical thing at that level where there is a 'Saturday' amateur league & a 'Sunday' amateur league. It's not like what we call 'Sunday football' but, I think, based on old fashioned religious divides; with the more protestant areas preferring Saturdays. HBS were bottom of their table, but took the lead, and it was  cracking close game, albeit with Kozakken looking the stronger, as the scoreline showed. I haven't seen an attendance yet, but it looked around the 2,000 mark, in a small non-league ground...I think the official capacity is 1,800...so I guess they will declare it at that, or thereabouts. 
The following night, in a crowd of 6,003, I was at top flight NEC Nijmegen, who comfortably beat second division Sparta Rotterdam 4-0. This ground was the one I'd been to once before, in the very early nineties, but has been completely redeveloped. Now a four sided ground, with stands right up to the pitch. It used to be a vast bowl, with a cycling velodrome between the fans and the pitch, from memory.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2015)

Packers at English football - from The Daily Worker August 1939


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 31, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FC Union - Berlin
> intresting but short article on how they do things
> 
> From Portman Road to the San Siro: How to support your team


I had the pleasure of going to a Union Berlin game back in 2007:

Grounds for concern...: 1.FC Union Berlin; Berlin, Germany


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 31, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 78848
> 
> Packers at English football - from The Daily Worker August 1939


That's a fascinating photo...I'd never heard of the term 'packers' before!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 31, 2015)

With regard to the National Football Museum in Manchester, to my shame, I've not been there yet. It's on my 'long list' of 'must do' places!

The National Football Museum


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 3, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FC Union - Berlin
> intresting but short article on how they do things
> 
> From Portman Road to the San Siro: How to support your team



Enjoyed reading that... I went to a Union Berlin match just a few weeks ago and completely agree with this part:_ "maybe the Union players are undeserving of this support, they were poor with one of the forwards in particular very disappointing, are they under no pressure because the fans will never turn on them?"_

The atmosphere there makes for an impressive spectacle but I also found it a little false/manufactured and I can't say I was envious of it. It sort of made me feel like, by creating that atmosphere every week, they give themselves nowhere to go if/when they actually achieve anything special. Their crowds are absolutely massive and they're all roaring the team on, but the team are actually pretty poor and were way below the standard I was expecting (they were no better than teams I've seen at Scottish Championship level). I found it interesting as I'd always been of the opinion that a big, noisy, supportive crowd will always act like a "12th man" and give a team a boost - but my trip to Union left me feeling that maybe that's not always necessarily the case.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2015)

EDC said:


> That was the Centenary cup final I believe.  Leading up to it Esso issued a set of nickel coins featuring all the past winners and you then had to wait a few weeks to get the larger brass Leeds one, we all got complete sets including the mounting card without our parents even having cars scrounging them off the attendants in the garage in New King's Road, Fulham.
> 
> Mick Jones hurt his arm crossing the ball for Clarke to score and nearly the whole nation mourned Leeds winning it, they were as hated then as much as Chelsea are today.
> 
> Did they have collections like that in the museum?


Can't specifically remember coin collections, but there were definitely cigarette cards so may have had things like the Esso coins too.


----------



## all to nah (Nov 5, 2015)

Very good article about Dulwich Hamlet FC in the famous 11 Freunde. Thanks to Scutta and Fingers !

Edit: The nonmobile version.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 5, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Very good article about Dulwich Hamlet FC in the famous 11 Freunde. Thanks to Scutta and Fingers !
> 
> Edit: The nonmobile version.


Is that just on-line, or in the printed edition. If in the magazine, can you buy & save me a copy, please?

Danke!


----------



## all to nah (Nov 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Is that just on-line, or in the printed edition. If in the magazine, can you buy & save me a copy, please?
> 
> Danke!



I'll stopped buying it, but will do this time, because the stadium poster in the middle is the AJK. Will have a look for you!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 5, 2015)

I spent a good couple of hours flicking through back copies in the big library opposite the main Hamburg train station when I was last over...

How sad is that, I work in a library, and spent some holiday time in one!


----------



## all to nah (Nov 5, 2015)

I used to have a subscription from issue two to fifty, but it got boring and mainstream than. (Have sold my copies (without the stadium posters!) on ebay for a couple of hundred Euros, when I've moved houses.)Though there's still a good story in it from time to time.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Is that just on-line, or in the printed edition. If in the magazine, can you buy & save me a copy, please?
> 
> Danke!


Me too if you can get one please mate all to nah


----------



## all to nah (Nov 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Me too if you can get one please mate all to nah



I guess it's just online - but I'll check it and will post it here!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 5, 2015)

'Lawro,' or That Twat Lawrenson as he's properly known, takes on the Wealdstone Raider: BBC Sport - Premier League predictions: Lawro v the Wealdstone Raider 

Thought he'd had his fifteen minutes tbh (the Raider, Lawrenson doesn't appear to be going anywhere).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 6, 2015)

Some people get all the luck - Alex Crane posted his birthday cup cakes on twitter


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 6, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 79247
> 
> Some people get all the lick - Alex Crane posted his birthday cup cakes on twitter



Hate that bloke. His GF must be a great cook!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 6, 2015)

one off cupcakes war - for Altona trip - would raise a fortune


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 7, 2015)

Just came across this pic - August 2014
Kingstonians (away) after the lights went out
and the year before


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 8, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 79269
> 
> Just came across this pic - August 2014
> Kingstonians (away) after the lights went out
> and the year before


They turned the lights out to protect people from the sight of Vornstyle's lactating nipples.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 8, 2015)

meanwhile in Enfield.... Fan 'punched by player' during brawl at non-league game


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 79269
> 
> Just came across this pic - August 2014
> Kingstonians (away) after the lights went out
> ...


That's from here:Dulwich Hamlet fans baffle Kingstonian FC jobsworths with extended post-match singing after 2-1 defeat

Last year's match here: 
Dulwich Hamlet fans bring the party to Kingstonian FC and celebrate 1-1 draw long after the stadium lights have dimmed


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 8, 2015)

Scutta said:


> meanwhile in Enfield.... Fan 'punched by player' during brawl at non-league game


The puch up must have been going on for some time if it took TEN peelers to break it up unless the station is just around the corner from Donkey Lane.


----------



## SDE (Nov 8, 2015)

And weirdly very little mention of it on their forums or from fans on social.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2015)

*from Twitter*

*Dave Shanks Kittens* ‏@*squeezeomatic*  20m20 minutes ago

Uh-oh, someone lost their *Dulwich Hamlet* football scarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



https://instagram.com/p/94ddazKuj8/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 10, 2015)

SDE said:


> And weirdly very little mention of it on their forums or from fans on social.


It appears, from some reports appearing, that Enfield Town fans allegedly got into a punch up with visiting players in the tunnel area...which could explain why they are keeping quiet.

Police called to Ryman Premier game after brawl

As for trouble reported at a football match, even at our level, I am actually quite surprised and heartened by the response time, of the old bill.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 10, 2015)

The pink derby returns.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 10, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> The pink derby returns.




I am up for a bit of that.


----------



## darryl (Nov 11, 2015)

You might be aware of the turmoil at Charlton at the moment, which is run by a weird bloke from Belgium seemingly on a mission to prove that all football clubs can be run on a profit. Not so in the basket-case Championship. There was a Q&A with selected fans tonight at The Valley which seems to have made things worse. This comment from the chief exec he's put in charge made me giggle, though.



Well, I get that at Dulwich for nearly half the cost of my CAFC season ticket...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 11, 2015)

worrying news from Bromley

While Bromley are on TV this weekend

Their fans were very concerned (and notifying the club of their concerns) to see a group of fans turn up last night with a huge St Georges flag andBromley Division on it - They believe them to be EDL supporters


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> worrying news from Bromley
> 
> While Bromley are on TV this weekend
> 
> There fans were very concerned (and notifying the club of their concerns) to see a group of fans turn up last night with a huge St Georges flag and Bromley Division on it - They believe them to be EDL supporters



They need to stamp that out


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 11, 2015)

There's some debate over whether it's merely a flag for Bromley fans to take to Euro 2016, though there is a Bromley Division of the EDL, with ST. George flags with "Bromley Division" on it so it's at the very least asking for confusion.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure why they would have 'division' on their flags.  It only seems to be the EDL who are into 'divisions'


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

Where is this being discussed?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just twitter searching "bromley edl" and looking at the convos.


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere else - but apparently Champion Hill is on The Apprentice tonight.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

It is indeed


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Just twitter searching "bromley edl" and looking at the convos.



Ta will have a look after I have finished trolling Simon Danczuk


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Ta will have a look after I have finished trolling Simon Danczuk


You will struggle to find a worthier activity ...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 11, 2015)

As usual always good to see what people retweeted previously to get idea of their MO


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Ta will have a look after I have finished trolling Simon Danczuk


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

editor said:


>




Bit like when he tweeted dodgy porn and blamed a faulty phone charger.


----------



## Scolly (Nov 11, 2015)

Leave my home town MP alone!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 11, 2015)

Scolly said:


> Leave my home town MP alone!!



Get the cunt deselected FFS!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

Get on it Scolly


----------



## Scolly (Nov 11, 2015)

It use to be worse ........ it was Cyrill!

Although Littleborough (my home) was paired with Saddleworth which meant we had a Tory MP .... not just any Tory but Geoffrey Dickens   who once campaigned to ban teddy bears


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 11, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Bit like when he tweeted dodgy porn and blamed a faulty phone charger.


I trust you mentioned this to him.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 11, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> I trust you mentioned this to him.



Of course


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 13, 2015)

Love it...



As mentioned by our newest fan.


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2015)

Retweets mean jackshit to those who are not on Twitter.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 13, 2015)

The best thing to do with twats who set up pisstaking moody accounts is to ignore them...they get a kick out of some of you lot being sucked in. Each to their own...but fuck 'em. If K's fans want to be stuck in a bitter & twisted time warp, wallowing in their Wembley glory, which is actually the cause of their current predicament as they hugely overspent...then good luck to them.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> is to ignore them...they get a kick out of some of you lot being sucked in.





very true... lots of people like that.. but sometimes fun for a bit of #ladsbantz


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 13, 2015)

EDC said:


> Retweets mean jackshit to those who are not on Twitter.



AN in-joke is an in-joke EDC regardless of medium.... whether on the facebook or the twitter or even in a letter.


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2015)

^^^


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 13, 2015)

Scutta and I are having great #ladsbantz based on a game from last season.


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2015)

Can't you do it by PM?


----------



## Scutta (Nov 13, 2015)

EDC said:


> Can't you do it by PM?


that would interrupt our other important pm's


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 13, 2015)

Scutta said:


> that would interrupt our other important pm's



And personal messaging is so noughties, next you will be suggesting that he texts me


----------



## Scrooge (Nov 13, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Love it...
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned by our newest fan.




I don't get it. This guy does a #ff for 12th Man and Scutta every single week, assume it's some kind of bot. Never really understood the point.


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2015)

Still none the wiser what this is all about.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2015)

Fairy Dean Rovers

Tweet
These going up across the Borders to promote Book Week Scotland -event with @*d_gray_writer* at @*fairydeanrovers* on 28th Nov


----------



## jonesyboyo (Nov 15, 2015)

What happened to the home match Sat Nov 28th v Leiston? Now says P P on the pitchero site. Cheers.


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 15, 2015)

jonesyboyo said:


> What happened to the home match Sat Nov 28th v Leiston? Now says P P on the pitchero site. Cheers.



FA Trophy 3R match takes place on this date. Assume the draw is tomorrow so you'll find out who we are playing then.


----------



## EDC (Nov 15, 2015)

I've just noticed the 4R match is on the 12th December, Lewes away!  

Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Scutta (Nov 15, 2015)

EDC said:


> I've just noticed the 4R match is on the 12th December, Lewes away!
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooo!


NOOOOOOOOO!! all to nah


----------



## EDC (Nov 15, 2015)

On the bright side a 4th Round away could be even better and then there's Lewes away in the spring.


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 16, 2015)

EDC said:


> On the bright side a 4th Round away could be even better and then there's Lewes away in the spring.



First round proper...

Don't worry Scutta . I talked to all to nah about it. He's also excited by the prospect of Truro away in the Trophy. Flight arrives at Gatwick at 08.50 so plenty of time to travel. 

Anyway, first up Q3 at end of month.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 16, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> First round proper...
> 
> Don't worry Scutta . I talked to all to nah about it. He's also excited by the prospect of Truro away in the Trophy. Flight arrives at Gatwick at 08.50 so plenty of time to travel.
> 
> Anyway, first up Q3 at end of month.



I would love it if we got Truro


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

I've just noticed the 4R match is on the 12th December, Lewes away! 

On dear...Old Skool Rabble member makes New-veau schoolboy error howler!


----------



## EDC (Nov 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I've just noticed the 4R match is on the 12th December, Lewes away!
> 
> On dear...Old Skool Rabble member makes New-veau schoolboy error howler!



Yes I know.  Pissed at the time.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

A more than valid 'excuse'...I forgive you.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 16, 2015)

EDC said:


> On the bright side a 4th Round away could be even better and then there's Lewes away in the spring.


Or a Tuesday night in January.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes indeed, because Ryman League rules state that postponed games MUST be arranged within forty days of the original date.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Or a Tuesday night in January.



Just about the right time for the annual slump to begin there again.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just about the right time for the annual slump to begin there again.


We've lost *every *league match we've ever played at Lewes!  (Five.)


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> We've lost *every *league match we've ever played at Lewes!  (Five.)


It's because we're all psychologically damaged by the extra quid they charge on the gate.


----------



## EDC (Nov 16, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Or a Tuesday night in January.


I've no problem with that either, the evening match earlier this year was a great.  Other than the result of course.


----------



## EDC (Nov 16, 2015)

Hypothetically speaking, let's say Lewes away on Dec 14th gets postponed due to the Trophy, has to be played in January due to the 40 day rule, but then that gets postponed due to the weather, does the rearranged match have to be 40 days after that or played as soon as possible?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 16, 2015)

Not entirely sure...think it would have to be arranged within the first 40 day period, or ASAP after. So, for example, no re-arranging it for a blank Tuesday in March or April.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 17, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not entirely sure...think it would have to be arranged within the first 40 day period, or ASAP after. So, for example, no re-arranging it for a blank Tuesday in March or April.


It's just ASAP without moving other matches to make way for it.  The Leatherhead 'Wallgate' match was in late January and ended up being replayed on the penultimate Tuesday of the season in mid-April.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 17, 2015)

I think this was 'special circumstances' though, as it wasn't an 'ordinary' postponement; and yes, it does have to be subject to a 'gap' in the fixture list, but i think the League like it ASAP, even if it is after the 40 day period.


----------



## darryl (Nov 17, 2015)

I was just looking at the Kingstonian site for what they had to say about AFC Wimbledon selling their ground, and I found this glorious line: "Taimour Lay cannot contain his excitement for the Alan Turvey Trophy sponsored by Robert Dyas." I bet.

Farnborough match report - News - Kingstonian FC


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 17, 2015)

darryl said:


> I was just looking at the Kingstonian site for what they had to say about AFC Wimbledon selling their ground, and I found this glorious line: "Taimour Lay cannot contain his excitement for the Alan Turvey Trophy sponsored by Robert Dyas." I bet.
> 
> Farnborough match report - News - Kingstonian FC


Did you find anything re ground? I just looked and it wasn't obvious.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 17, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> Did you find anything re ground? I just looked and it wasn't obvious.


They released this statement 10 months ago which accepts the need to move to another ground "at an appropriate time": Statement re: Ground Situation - News - Kingstonian FC

I'm not sure all the K's fans would agree with it fully.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 17, 2015)

Some of the teams with games in hand playing tonight. Leiston lost at Wingate and Finchley but Bognor and Tonbridge both nicked late winners, annoyingly. Bognor now two points behind with two games in hand - a win on Saturday would be massive.


----------



## EDC (Nov 17, 2015)

It certainly is, hopefully Hamlet fans turn up in numbers.  Incidentally a total of 711 people watched five matches tonight including three teams in the top five.  England v France was on ITV though which must have had some effect.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 18, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> It's just ASAP without moving other matches to make way for it.  The Leatherhead 'Wallgate' match was in late January and ended up being replayed on the penultimate Tuesday of the season in mid-April.





Dulwich Mishi said:


> I think this was 'special circumstances' though, as it wasn't an 'ordinary' postponement; and yes, it does have to be subject to a 'gap' in the fixture list, but i think the League like it ASAP, even if it is after the 40 day period.


That was ASAP though, as Leatherhead's cup commitments and other postponed games being rearranged kept getting in the way.  What I was trying to make clear is that it doesn't have to be played within 40 days (i.e. squeezed in on a Thursday night for instance) if there simply isn't a vacant date for both sides.

Frankly I felt that particular match should have been treated as a cup replay and scheduled for the most immediate Tuesday night with any other league or cup games postponed.  We'd all but won teh original game and by the time the replay occurred five of our original starting XI were out injured or suspended and Calaum Martin, a sub in the first game, had been signed by Hull City, leaving us with a significantly weaker team.  By contrast our opponents had signed one or two new players who weren't on their books at the time of the first game, including former Hamlet winger Sebatian Schoburgh who set up the only goal of the match.


----------



## all to nah (Nov 19, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> worrying news from Bromley
> 
> While Bromley are on TV this weekend
> 
> Their fans were very concerned (and notifying the club of their concerns) to see a group of fans turn up last night with a huge St Georges flag andBromley Division on it - They believe them to be EDL supporters





Fingers said:


> They need to stamp that out



There's an article called "Are the kids alright?" in the latest Two Footed Tackle. Although the EDL isn't mentioned directly, there're clear words used in it. There's a short match report from the Leatherhead match in it, as well. The author was impressed by the football, the club and the fans: "(...) I talked with a few Dulwich fans on train home very knowledgeable football fans it made it a enjoyable trip home interesting they don't hate Bromley or see us as rivals & are happy for us, interesting times we are living in. (...)"

I especially liked the article about the home towns/clubs of famous musicians. Didn't know David Bowie is from Brixton (and lived in Bromley), for example.


----------



## Scutta (Nov 19, 2015)

Meanwhile in Tuscany...... How CS Lebowski fans set up their own football club ... and honoured The Dude


----------



## EDC (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm sure they has been a rivalry with Bromley in the past, there ought to be as it's probably closer than Tooting.  Football rivalries are odd things though, it's not always the closest neighbours and I don't ever remember their away support as being that good for a fairly local match.  It would be different these days I suppose.  I wonder if they still have the giant flag.

They last time I saw them in a competitive match at CH they won 3-0, were very impressive and scored one of the best goals I've ever seen, a thunderbolt into the top corner from 25-30 yards at the plastic pitch end.


----------



## all to nah (Nov 19, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'm sure they has been a rivalry with Bromley in the past, there ought to be as it's probably closer than Tooting.  (...)



Depending on the stories I were told, when I visited them last year, I'm pretty sure there was.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 19, 2015)

Indeed there was...but it more came from 'their end'...think 'chip on their shoulder' Charlton & Millwall! 

I could tell you a few more tales about Le Bromlei...but that would be a bit of a spoiler for my ,as yet, unwritten 'mythical memoirs'!


----------



## all to nah (Nov 19, 2015)

Article about a 3,000 years old hipster skeleton, that was found in Berlin.



(Der Postillon is like a german version of The Onion...)


----------



## EDC (Nov 19, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Article about a 3,000 years old hipster skeleton, that was found in Berlin.
> 
> 
> 
> (Der Postillon is like a german version of The Onion...)



B.I.G' s glasses!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2015)

EDC said:


> I'm sure they has been a rivalry with Bromley in the past, there ought to be as it's probably closer than Tooting.  Football rivalries are odd things though, it's not always the closest neighbours and I don't ever remember their away support as being that good for a fairly local match.  It would be different these days I suppose.  I wonder if they still have the giant flag.
> 
> They last time I saw them in a competitive match at CH they won 3-0, were very impressive and scored one of the best goals I've ever seen, a thunderbolt into the top corner from 25-30 yards at the plastic pitch end.


I think Tooting and Bromley both joined the Isthmian League around the same time in the late 1950's, but we probably already had a history of clashing with Tooting in the Surrey senior Cup, whereas Bromley obviously enter the Kent equivalent.  Furthermore Wimbledon and Corinthian Casuals, who at that time played atKennington Oval, were longer standing local league rivals since the wartime demise of Nunhead.

N.B.  The 'ends' at Champion Hill are the "Dog Kennel Hill End" and the "Greendale End", not the bloody 'carwash end' and 'plastic pitch end'!


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I think Tooting and Bromley both joined the Isthmian League around the same time in the late 1950's, but we probably already had a history of clashing with Tooting in the Surrey senior Cup, whereas Bromley obviously enter the Kent equivalent.  Furthermore Wimbledon and Corinthian Casuals, who at that time played atKennington Oval, were longer standing local league rivals since the wartime demise of Nunhead.
> 
> N.B.  The 'ends' at Champion Hill are the "Dog Kennel Hill End" and the "Greendale End", not the bloody 'carwash end' and 'plastic pitch end'!


I like the Toilets Opposite stand. That's a quality name.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 20, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed there was...but it more came from 'their end'...think 'chip on their shoulder' Charlton & Millwall!
> 
> I could tell you a few more tales about Le Bromlei...but that would be a bit of a spoiler for my ,as yet, unwritten 'mythical memoirs'!


 
It was one sided although its fair to say we would often stir the pot a little.  You can't beat a good singing of 'Rose et bleu' or a slightly deranged and goggle eyed screaming of 'collaborators!!!' behind the goal at Le Bromlei.


----------



## EDC (Nov 20, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I think Tooting and Bromley both joined the Isthmian League around the same time in the late 1950's, but we probably already had a history of clashing with Tooting in the Surrey senior Cup, whereas Bromley obviously enter the Kent equivalent.  Furthermore Wimbledon and Corinthian Casuals, who at that time played atKennington Oval, were longer standing local league rivals since the wartime demise of Nunhead.
> 
> N.B.  The 'ends' at Champion Hill are the "Dog Kennel Hill End" and the "Greendale End", not the bloody 'carwash end' and 'plastic pitch end'!



There's always "the freezing cold end" and "sun in your eyes end".


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 22, 2015)

editor said:


> I like the Toilets Opposite stand. That's a quality name.


 Yes, I like that too.  It used to be boringly nicknamed 'the Bus Shelter'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm delighted to say that in special honour of our historic home game against Needham Market next Saturday (honest  ) we will be opening the Cider Bar in Loughborough Junction. We'll be open Fri/Sat/Sun - on Sat from midday in case you need a cheeky pre-game pint, until 11pm.

I'm giving away free pints too, so just retweet this:

...or say "cider i up landlord" in this thread for a chance to win


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 28, 2015)

Stupid question time: Realised I haven't been to a home cup match since I got my season ticket this year - do season tickets cover FA trophy?


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Stupid question time: Realised I haven't been to a home cup match since I got my season ticket this year - do season tickets cover FA trophy?


No.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 28, 2015)

Heh got there in the end, they had posters up saying that on the way in anyway.


----------



## charliec91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear all,

Just a quick note (I don't want to cause a stir). I used to play for the Dulwich youth team in my younger years and having lived abroad for a while I have recently come back to South East London and have thoroughly enjoyed watching the Hamlet this season. It certainly has changed over the last 6/7 years. It's great. I just have a comment about the rendition of the Dead Kennedys song Ueber alles. I have to confess I didn't know the song until I looked it up after I heard 'Dulwich Hamlet ueber alles' on the terraces. It made me recoil. Having lived for an extended period of time in Germany, regardless of the Dead Kennedys song, these words sung on terraces take on a new, rather disturbing meaning. I don't want to begrudge anyone a bit of fun at all, but I find the words difficult to hear. Maybe everyone will say.. 'well don't join in' or 'whatever or lighten up a bit', but I did bring a couple of German friends this weekend for the Margate game. They loved the atmosphere, but they really didn't see the 'joke' side of a rendition of Dulwich Hamlet ueber alles. You would never dream of singing it in Germany, so I don't see a need to sing it at Champion Hill.

Again, sorry if I offend anyone, but I just wanted to make a point which I hope people will sympathise with.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi charliec91. It's interesting you should say that. Our dozens of occasional visitors from our sister club in Hamburg, Altona 93, who have a strong terrace culture of antifascism, haven't complained (as far as I know), and quite a few of them particularly like the chant (and the freedom we have outside of Germany to make an innocent Dead Kennedys reference). It is something we're mindful about though, i.e. we don't sing it against Wingate & Finchley, a Jewish club in our division, for fear of causing unintended offence.

But overall, it's a bit like the "No surrender to the Tooting scum" line in another chant - we're taking taking the piss out of the source material... (My wife, who's from a family so hardcore Irish Republican that Gerry Adams came to her granny's funeral, thinks that one is great.)


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Hi charliec91. It's interesting you should say that. Our dozens of occasional visitors from our sister club in Hamburg, Altona 93, who have a strong terrace culture of antifascism, haven't complained (as far as I know), and quite a few of them particularly like the chant (and the freedom we have outside of Germany to make an innocent Dead Kennedys reference). It is something we're mindful about though, i.e. we don't sing it against Wingate & Finchley, a Jewish club in our division, for fear of causing unintended offence.
> 
> But overall, it's a bit like the "No surrender to the Tooting scum" line in another chant - we're taking taking the piss out of the source material... (My wife, who's from a family so hardcore Irish Republican that Gerry Adams came to her granny's funeral, thinks that one is great.)



Indeed, our Altona friends played it in the bar when we visited earlier in the month.  Singing a song to California is quite different to singing the old first verse of the German national anthem.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 30, 2015)

all to nah said:


> First of all: there haven't been banned any part of this song in germany by law - the first and second verse are just not used during official occasions anymore, because a lot of older people associate the first one with the Horst-Wessel-Lied. Between 1933 and 1945 these two anthems were sung together without a break between them.
> 
> In my opinion your song is great and I really looked forward to sing it with you. But there're very few people in germany who associate the the words "über alles" with the California-song (which I do like as well). Our clubs colours are black, white and red and if we walk through other districts or towns a lot of pedestrians think we're a kind of fascist punks. This song could be a bit too much for the german sense of humour...


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## all to nah (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for quoting me B.I.G . But I would like to point out, that this quote was an answer to different questions (Why we won't have a "Altona 93 über alles" flag or song in Hamburg and if this would be forbidden in Germany, as I remember it without looking it up). That's why I would like to add something:

In the Altona crowd are a lot of people, who had been socialised as punks. That's why a higher percentage (as in the rest of Germany) might get the meaning of the song. Some didn't and asked about it - others explained and they liked it. The Dead Kennedys themselves were very important for the Hamburg Punk movement in the early 1980s. There was a concert in 1982, for example, the people are still talking about. The supporting act that day was Slime from Hamburg. One of their most famous songs is "Deutschland muss sterben, damit wir leben können" ("Germany must die, so that we can live"), which is a allusion of a German poem/song (it's on youtube, but I won't link it!) by Heinrich Lersch from 1914. In the original version is a line: "Deutschland muss leben, auch wenn wir sterben müssen" ("Germany must live, even if we have to die"), that was used by the NSDAP on a heroic war memorial in 1936 (you can still see it at Dammtor station, when you're in Hamburg).

IMHO "California über alles" works quite similar. If I got it right, the allusion is made to protest against a right wing governor in California in this case. And it happened in a tongue-in-cheek way. I like this chant as a "left wing football joke". And: if a eighth (the song is from that time) division football club is "über alles", it foils the original meaning of the song completely (and it doesn't matter, how brilliant their style of football actually is)!



All the rest was explained in the previous posts, I think. As it's hard for me to explain it in English, please don't try to get me wrong in single wordings - but ask me about it on 12th on Decembre. I'll be happy to explain me.



Edit: A nineties version of the Slime song.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 30, 2015)

all to nah said:


> Thanks for quoting me B.I.G . But I would like to point out, that this quote was an answer to different questions (Why we won't have a "Altona 93 über alles" flag or song in Hamburg and if this would be forbidden in Germany, as I remember it without looking it up). That's why I would like to add something:
> 
> In the Altona crowd are a lot of people, who had been socialised as punks. That's why a higher percentage (as in the rest of Germany) might get the meaning of the song. Some didn't and asked about it - others explained and they liked it. The Dead Kennedys themselves were very important for the Hamburg Punk movement in the early 1980s. There was a concert in 1982, for example, the people are still talking about. The supporting act that day was Slime from Hamburg. One of their most famous songs is "Deutschland muss sterben, damit wir leben können" ("Germany must die, so that we can live"), which is a allusion of a German poem/song (it's on youtube, but I won't link it!) by Heinrich Lersch from 1914. In the original version is a line: "Deutschland muss leben, auch wenn wir sterben müssen" ("Germany must live, even if we have to die"), that was used by the NSDAP on a heroic war memorial in 1936 (you can still see it at Dammtor station, when you're in Hamburg).
> 
> ...



A detailed comment and yet no mention of dr snuggles?


----------



## all to nah (Nov 30, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> A detailed comment and yet no mention of dr snuggles?



No.


----------



## EDC (Nov 30, 2015)

I used to quite like Slime.


----------



## darryl (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd forgotten just how odd Dr Snuggles was. Now I have that theme tune stuck in my head...


----------



## Joe K (Nov 30, 2015)

Although I join in with it, there is something a bit uncomfortable in that 'uber alles' song - the point in the Dead Kennedys version is that American politics is becoming increasingly fascistic, so the 'uber alles' line is unmissably ironic/ provocative. When we sing it, it's not so clear cut - we're saying 'over all' in the footballing sense, meaning that the irony that makes the DKs song okay has been at best complicated and at worst erased. I don't think it's the same as the 'no surrender' one - that very obviously takes the teeth out of the original (and the 'no surrender to [your local rivals]' version predates, as far as I know, the 'no surrender to the IRA' version anyway). 

Should add that I'm posting this more out of a general interest in semantics & irony than because I'm trying to be pro/prescriptive or judge anyone.


----------



## EDC (Nov 30, 2015)

I always though Holiday in Cambodia was a better song anyway, actually I thought Straight A's and Short Songs were their best but I doubt that many have even heard them.


----------



## charliec91 (Nov 30, 2015)

I wasn't suggesting that singing a Dead Kennedys song was the same as singing the old verse to the German national anthem (apart from the words ueber alles), which I guess are quite important. In addition to the point made about not singing the song against Wingate and Finchley for fear of causing unintended offence, I would say that argument is inherently flawed. If it could cause offence there, why couldn't it cause 'unintended offence' elsewhere? 

Now, I do sort of understand the irony within the chant but I struggle to see the point of singing it when there are hundreds of other punk songs which aren't so crass and don't run the risk of offending anyone. Also, I would like to add that it is one thing to sing the song and understand the punk reference (which everyone on here seems to), but when people (particularly the younger kids) are merely singing along or wearing a t-shirt like this Dulwich Hamlet über alles, it just doesn't sit well. Particularly the very German font. What is the point? In this case there is absolutely no reference to any punk song, and it just looks wrong. 

I obviously can't speak for the German people at all, and I won't attempt to. The German fans at Altona are obviously very attuned to 80s punk and that's great, but my friends who came on Saturday, like me, were not aware of the Dead Kennedys song and subsequently they were just a bit confused. I said I would raise the point for them, because we all thought it was important. I don't want to insinuate anything and that is all I have to say really. 

ps. it would be great to sing something like 'Auf geht's Dulwich schiesst ein Tor'


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 30, 2015)

Re:the 'ps'...let me know what you're saying in English &I might let you know if it's great or not...

But generally I don't think it would catch on at all...and, also, surely we're here to support our team, not to amuse ourselves with 'clever' ditties... but that's me, 'Old Skool', who, to be honest, have never like the Uber Alles   thing, not because of the political connectations, but just because I think it's crap...

As for the t-shirt...we can't stop people wearing what they want...and it's not produced by anyone from the Club..it's from the 'Forward The Hamlet' podcast team, who sell them from their website...and it's not a product from the Megashed at the ground.


----------



## all to nah (Nov 30, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Re:the 'ps'...let me know what you're saying in English &I might let you know if it's great or not...



It says: "Let's go Dulwich score a goal" And it's one of the most terrible chants (except of right wing ones, of course) in Germany. Don't want to pass criticism on you, charliec91 - just think the chant is redundant. It's very obvious, that a goal would help the supported team in the most matches...


----------



## charliec91 (Nov 30, 2015)

criticism accepted


----------



## all to nah (Nov 30, 2015)

charliec91 said:


> criticism accepted



Hope, you weren't the person, who invented it!


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 30, 2015)

My top 3 chants:

1. Come on Dulwich.
2. Ole ole ole Dulwich Dulwich.
3. We love you Dulwich we do.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 30, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> My top 3 chants:
> 
> 1. Come on Dulwich.
> 2. Ole ole ole Dulwich Dulwich.
> 3. We love you Dulwich we do.


Stop pretending to be 'Old Skool' B.I.G


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 1, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> My top 3 chants:
> 
> 1. Come on Dulwich.
> 2. Ole ole ole Dulwich Dulwich.
> 3. We love you Dulwich we do.





Dulwich Mishi said:


> Stop pretending to be 'Old Skool' B.I.G


Yeah, B.I.G .  You've just copied Mishi's top three chants.  "Nouveau, and you know you are!"


----------



## AndyDHFC (Dec 1, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> My top 3 chants:
> 
> 1. Come on Dulwich.
> 2. Ole ole ole Dulwich Dulwich.
> 3. We love you Dulwich we do.


My top three:

'He just called to say he loved you' (drunken trip home from Hereford)
'Ks! Ks! Ks! Ks' (Pink Panther on same drunken trip home from Hereford)
'What shall we do with a big fat chairman?' (drunken day out followed by match at Walton&Hersham)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 1, 2015)

Do we really need the navel gazing over the DKs song?. Do we have to have a deep meaning to every chant?


----------



## GregDHFC (Dec 1, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do we really need the navel gazing over the DKs song?. Do we have to have a deep meaning to every chant?



I wouldn't exactly call it "deep meaning" - the reference to pre-WW2 Germany is hardly subtle!


----------



## Joe K (Dec 1, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do we really need the navel gazing over the DKs song?. Do we have to have a deep meaning to every chant?



For my part, 'navel-gazing' is kind of what I do for a living and I find it pretty hard to resist.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 1, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> I wouldn't exactly call it "deep meaning" - the reference to pre-WW2 Germany is hardly subtle!


The deep meaning was talking about the introspection and whether it was suitable or not. It's just a song,  I thought we picked it up from LA Galaxy.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 1, 2015)

Question. all to nah what phrase do germans use when they say something is more important than anything? I.e. family over everything.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 1, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Question. all to nah what phrase do germans use when they say something is more important than anything? I.e. family over everything.


'Family over everything'? I guess our expression meaning that, in English, would be 'blood is thicker than water'...?


----------



## all to nah (Dec 1, 2015)

I've got no idea of a good situation for saying something like this at the moment, B.I.G - sorry. Have you got another example? There is an expression saying "Blut ist dicker als Wasser", Dulwich Mishi just mentioned in German, too. But I don't know people using it, to be honest. People would normally say "Das Wichtigste ist..." what would just say: "The most important thing is..."


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 1, 2015)

all to nah said:


> I've got no idea of a good situation for saying something like this at the moment, B.I.G - sorry. Have you got another example? There is an expression saying "Blut ist dicker als Wasser", Dulwich Mishi just mentioned in German, too. But I don't know people using it, to be honest. People would normally say "Das Wichtigste ist..." what would just say: "The most important thing is..."



I was just curious - see you at the Trophy game. Safe journey.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 3, 2015)

It just occurred to me to check last nights scores and Tonbridge drew 1-1 again. They're creeping closer but down to only 2 games in hand now and still behind us.

ETA: Actually day before but I don't think anyone posted it.


----------



## EDC (Dec 3, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It just occurred to me to check last nights scores and Tonbridge drew 1-1 again. They're creeping closer but down to only 2 games in hand now and still behind us.
> 
> ETA: Actually day before but I don't think anyone posted it.



See Faversham match thread.  Sorry he beat you to it.



GregDHFC said:


> Oh well.  More importantly, Tonbridge drew with Staines last night, meaning their potential lead over us has been reduced to 5 points.


----------



## otzenpunk (Dec 3, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Question. all to nah what phrase do germans use when they say something is more important than anything? I.e. family over everything.



A common expression would be "… geht vor!" – "Familie geht vor!", "Sicherheit geht vor!" etc. "Fair geht vor" was even used by the DFB for a fairness campaign. Translation would simply be "family first", "safety first", "fairness first", etc.

Another, more funny proverb is "Alles für den Dackel – alles für den Club" ("All for the sausage dog – all for the club"), a reference to the German habit of founding clubs for every hobby you can think of. 

Of course both are statements of own preference or importance. A meaning like "My club is greater/better than your shitty club" is not included.


----------



## all to nah (Dec 3, 2015)

HSV is thinking about playing in pink and blue next season (, as they did 40 years ago.)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 3, 2015)

Marvellous..prefer them to St. Pauli!


----------



## EDC (Dec 3, 2015)

otzenpunk said:


> Another, more funny proverb is "Alles für den Dackel – alles für den Club" ("All for the sausage dog – all for the club"), a reference to the German habit of founding clubs for every hobby you can think of.



I thought a sausage dog was a Dachsund ?


----------



## otzenpunk (Dec 3, 2015)

EDC said:


> I thought a sausage dog was a Dachsund ?



In Germany they're called Dackel. Nobody calls them Dachshund here. My favourite online dictionary told me dachshund was the English denomination, but sausage dog was funnier. And there're indeed clubs for owners and breeders of them over here.


----------



## all to nah (Dec 3, 2015)

otzenpunk said:


> In Germany they're called Dackel. Nobody calls them Dachshund here. My favourite online dictionary told me dachshund was the English denomination, but sausage dog was funnier. And there're indeed clubs for owners and breeders of them over here.



This one was founded in 1888, for example...


----------



## EDC (Dec 3, 2015)

otzenpunk said:


> In Germany they're called Dackel. Nobody calls them Dachshund here. My favourite online dictionary told me dachshund was the English denomination, but sausage dog was funnier. And there're indeed clubs for owners and breeders of them over here.



I love sausage dogs, game little fuckers.


----------



## 3010 (Dec 4, 2015)

I think whoever does the predicted final table on Football Web Pages must be a Tonbridge fan:
Ryman League Premier Division | League Table
It has them finishing on 113 points by winning 23 of their remaining 26 matches, drawing the other 3 and not conceding another goal. Anyone have any idea how they make their predictions?


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

3010 said:


> I think whoever does the predicted final table on Football Web Pages must be a Tonbridge fan:
> Ryman League Premier Division | League Table
> It has them finishing on 113 points by winning 23 of their remaining 26 matches, drawing the other 3 and not conceding another goal. Anyone have any idea how they make their predictions?


It's pretty down on Lewes too.


----------



## EDC (Dec 4, 2015)

3010 said:


> I think whoever does the predicted final table on Football Web Pages must be a Tonbridge fan:
> Ryman League Premier Division | League Table
> It has them finishing on 113 points by winning 23 of their remaining 26 matches, drawing the other 3 and not conceding another goal. Anyone have any idea how they make their predictions?



And a hypothetical play off at home to Bognor in front of a bumper Tuesday night crowd.


----------



## Joe K (Dec 4, 2015)

editor said:


> It's pretty down on Lewes too.



I don't know about that - 17 points from 46 is a slightly generous extrapolation of their existing 7 points from 22. We know they'll be getting 3 points _gratis _when they beat us, as usual, in January, but I don't know where their other points are coming from. They're absolutely terrible this season.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 4, 2015)

3010 said:


> I think whoever does the predicted final table on Football Web Pages must be a Tonbridge fan:
> Ryman League Premier Division | League Table
> It has them finishing on 113 points by winning 23 of their remaining 26 matches, drawing the other 3 and not conceding another goal. Anyone have any idea how they make their predictions?


It's a nonsense table...it's based on current results, and just working out the 'average' per game on games played so far, as far as I understand it.

Nothing to do with current form, who you have played & still got to play, and so on.


----------



## sankara (Dec 4, 2015)

Joe K said:


> I don't know about that - 17 points from 46 is a slightly generous extrapolation of their existing 7 points from 22. We know they'll be getting 3 points _gratis _when they beat us, as usual, in January, but I don't know where their other points are coming from. They're absolutely terrible this season.


I do feel a sense of schadenfreude that both of the teams that charge more than a tenner to get in are heading towards relegation.


----------



## Joe K (Dec 4, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's a nonsense table...it's based on current results, and just working out the 'average' per game on games played so far, as far as I understand it.
> 
> Nothing to do with current form, who you have played & still got to play, and so on.



If it was like that, Tonbridge would finish on 94 points, for which they'd need (for example) 15 wins and 5 draws from their remaining 24 games. Slightly more realistic than what's been projected.


----------



## Joe K (Dec 4, 2015)

sankara said:


> I do feel a sense of schadenfreude that both of the teams that charge more than a tenner to get in are heading towards relegation.



Haven't Farnborough already been told they're getting relegated at the end of the season regardless of where they finish, or did a) I dream that/ b) read someone making stuff up on Kempster and think it was true.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 4, 2015)

Taken from an article by a Lewes fan, talking about pricing in football at our level, on the 'The Ball Is Round' blog:

"Down in the Ryman Premier League there’s no such thing as differential pricing. Every adults pays the same admission fee whether the opposition is at the top or bottom of the league and whether they are a home, away or neutral fan – that’s how football should be priced."

 Clearly NOT true!

To be honest I'm fairly sceptical about this too:

"Paying £11 to watch the Rooks play is around a tenth of the average weekly wage for one of our players."

The full article, if anyone's interested:

Counting the real cost of football


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 4, 2015)

Joe K said:


> If it was like that, Tonbridge would finish on 94 points, for which they'd need (for example) 15 wins and 5 draws from their remaining 24 games. Slightly more realistic than what's been projected.


Fair enough..I was guessing. It's all shit, whatever it's based on...


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Haven't Farnborough already been told they're getting relegated at the end of the season regardless of where they finish, or did a) I dream that/ b) read someone making stuff up on Kempster and think it was true.


Here: 





> The FA has announced that Farnborough FC’s appeal against the League's decision to relegate them if they fail to pay their creditors has only been allowed to the extent of two modifications to correct what were deemed as flaws in the original decision.


League statement: Farnborough FC 06.11.15 - The Ryman Isthmian Football League

Fuck you, you over pricing bastards. Face the abyss!


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

Joe K said:


> We know they'll be getting 3 points _gratis _when they beat us, as usual, in January...


----------



## Joe K (Dec 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Here:
> League statement: Farnborough FC 06.11.15 - The Ryman Isthmian Football League
> 
> Fuck you, you over pricing bastards. Face the abyss!



Ah, I see - so they're essentially fighting for their place in the Isthmian League. Fuck them. They knew the rules.


----------



## Joe K (Dec 4, 2015)

editor said:


>



I love me a trip to Lewes and a/some pint(s) in the Lansdowne as much as the next editor, but I've seen us play 180 minutes of completely dreck football there over the last two seasons. Maybe we don't like playing at altitude or something.


----------



## mick mccartney (Dec 4, 2015)

Joe K said:


> If it was like that, Tonbridge would finish on 94 points, for which they'd need (for example) 15 wins and 5 draws from their remaining 24 games. Slightly more realistic than what's been projected.


....and Farnborough are going to lose all their away games , cos they've lost all their away games so far


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Ah, I see - so they're essentially fighting for their place in the Isthmian League. Fuck them. They knew the rules.








Waaaaaaaaaankers.


----------



## Joe K (Dec 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Waaaaaaaaaankers.



'Subject to change after qualifying rounds'? Fuck that.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 6, 2015)

Scrooge can someone tweet him for me please.

Match Report


----------



## darryl (Dec 6, 2015)

Hopped on the bus to Welling v Carlisle this afternoon - Xavier Vidal an unused substitute for the Wings, he looked pretty glum when he came out for a half-time kickabout. Welling got thumped 5-0.


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 6, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Scrooge can someone tweet him for me please.
> 
> Match Report



Cheers. Any chance you can weave your internet magic and find content from the 2010/11 and 2011/12 seasons?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 6, 2015)

Internet Archive: Wayback Machine

Put the old website in and this shoukd help you choose a date.

I think its www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk to enter and then choose from the calendar.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 6, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> Cheers. Any chance you can weave your internet magic and find content from the 2010/11 and 2011/12 seasons?


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

No Hamlet but some great football archive footage here from the last 70 years: Football on Film


----------



## EDC (Dec 8, 2015)

editor said:


> No Hamlet but some great football archive footage here from the last 70 years: Football on Film



The 1949 match v Nigeria is on there in superb quality.  What a crowd too.


----------



## Scolly (Dec 9, 2015)

EDC said:


> The 1949 match v Nigeria is on there in superb quality.  What a crowd too.



Watch Nigerian Footballers in England 1949

3.15 in


----------



## Scolly (Dec 9, 2015)

Check out that Tuscan view in the background


----------



## keith1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Scolly said:


> View attachment 80630
> 
> Check out that Tuscan view in the background


BBC just showed a clip from the Nigeria match on their London news programme


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 9, 2015)

In what context? What was the clip shown for?


----------



## keith1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> In what context? What was the clip shown for?


Mishi.  They were doing a piece on the BFI putting its archive of football films online on the BFI player service.  They showed 3 clips in all - one showed the teams coming out for our match against Nigeria and included a couple of bits of action from the match.  The other two were a clip from a women's match (billed as England v France) which looked like it was being played at Herne Hill cycle stadium and a report of Chelsea signing a player (billed as the earliest known footage of Stamford Bridge).


----------



## Shahernaz (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi guys,
My name is Shahernaz Kargar (I know it is difficult haha)
I was wondering if anybody here can help me. I am a masters student in Anthropology from Amsterdam and I am conducting my research on the 2011 riots in relation to Brixton specifically. I really need help with finding people who are willing to share their opinions in regards to this subject. I think it is always important to debate and speak of important issues which affect communities such as Brixton because academia and a wider debate always helps to spread light on issues that are ongoing in society today. I will give a lot of information in regards to my research and about myself if anyone is willing to give me their time of day for which I will eternally be grateful. 
I hope you all have a merry xmas.
thanks
Shahernaz


----------



## darryl (Dec 10, 2015)

keith1 said:


> Mishi.  They were doing a piece on the BFI putting its archive of football films online on the BFI player service.  They showed 3 clips in all - one showed the teams coming out for our match against Nigeria and included a couple of bits of action from the match.  The other two were a clip from a women's match (billed as England v France) which looked like it was being played at Herne Hill cycle stadium and a report of Chelsea signing a player (billed as the earliest known footage of Stamford Bridge).



The ITV London bulletin showed it too, along with a women's football match between two works teams and what might have been the same Chelsea footage.


----------



## Ian Gee (Dec 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a thread for general chat, tittle tattle, rumours, and anything vaguely Hamlet related that's probably not worthy of its own thread.
> 
> Let me start with a lovely story and something we should feel proud of. I was talking to the Ritzy workers last night and they said that some of them felt genuinely tearful when we showed up on their picket line - They were really moved by our solidarity.
> 
> I reckon we've got a few more fans there now too


Hi Guys 
Found a picture on Google of a couple of Lead Statues of an Old Dulwich Hamlet Player
which were sent to auction in 2003. Does anyone know the history of them ?
Would love to know who it is and where they were originally.
Thanks


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 10, 2015)

Ian Gee said:


> Hi Guys
> Found a picture on Google of a couple of Lead Statues of an Old Dulwich Hamlet Player
> which were sent to auction in 2003. Does anyone know the history of them ?
> Would love to know who it is and where they were originally.
> Thanks


They were originally above the entrances to The Cherry Tree pub, you can work out the 'gaps' were they were, if you look at the pub nowadays.

I believe they went 'missing' in a refurbishment about 25 to 30 years ago...not sure when they were installed, but anytime between thirties & fifties would be my guess, with the thirties being favourite, as it was when we were at our peak, and we won the Amateur Cup three times in that decade.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 10, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> They were originally above the entrances to The Cherry Tree pub, you can work out the 'gaps' were they were, if you look at the pub nowadays.
> 
> I believe they went 'missing' in a refurbishment about 25 to 30 years ago...not sure when they were installed, but anytime between thirties & fifties would be my guess, with the thirties being favourite, as it was when we were at our peak, and we won the Amateur Cup three times in that decade.


I'm not certain how many of these there were in total, but around about the same time (2003) one of them was on display for sale in the window of a football memorabilia shop in the West End (somewhere down St Martin's Lane) with a price tag of something like £600, and wrongly dated circa 1915.  Looking at it, I could see the style of kit was of the type worn from circa 1928 onwards, with the one broad stripe down the front.  I would imagine the Cherry Tree dates from the inter-Wars period and that the figures were installed at that time.  I remember my Dad telling me that the Cherry Tree was effectively the unofficial supporters' bar as there wasn't a public bar at the ground until much later.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 10, 2015)

The players, the'Club Headquarters' was the Crown & Greyhound, in the Village.

The first bar at the ground, the 'upstairs bar' for fans to drink in, opened in 1964. I took the old wooden plaque from the opening of it, when the ground was demolished in 1991.

Talking to one of the old boys on Saturday, Ron Eastland, who was 83 on Saturday & joined The Hamlet in 1948 & he told me that after matches the players would go for a meal at the Crown & Greyhound, in an upstairs function room, then they'd go downstairs to play billiards. There was no real mixing with fans in there, burt some fans who drank in there might be wearing a scarf & they'd chat with them.


----------



## Ian Gee (Dec 10, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> They were originally above the entrances to The Cherry Tree pub, you can work out the 'gaps' were they were, if you look at the pub nowadays.
> 
> I believe they went 'missing' in a refurbishment about 25 to 30 years ago...not sure when they were installed, but anytime between thirties & fifties would be my guess, with the thirties being favourite, as it was when we were at our peak, and we won the Amateur Cup three times in that decade.


Thanks for Info 
Any idea who the player could be looks like a left footer .


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 11, 2015)

I have no idea if they were modeled on actual players or not.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 11, 2015)

darryl said:


> The ITV London bulletin showed it too, along with a women's football match between two works teams and what might have been the same Chelsea footage.



Put a piece up on this on the website British Film Institute releases historic film of Dulwich Hamlet taking on Nigeria in 1949 - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

To view the film of Dulwich this is the link Watch Nigerian Footballers in England 1949

The full collection is here Football on Film


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 12, 2015)

View attachment 80773 
New Scaffold stand at Clapton (just passed safety checks)


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 12, 2015)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 80773
> New Scaffold stand at Clapton (just passed safety checks)



Posted by accident? #wrongforum #edc #acab


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 12, 2015)

no - just showing how easy it is to build a stand (ok a bit DIY)


----------



## EDC (Dec 12, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Posted by accident? #wrongforum #edc #acab


Whats it got to do with #me


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 12, 2015)

EDC said:


> Whats it got to do with #me



All forum police are bastards, no?


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2015)

How much would it cost to build one of these makeshift stands? Surely it would only take a fairly modest contribution from the Rabble to provide some much needed cover behind the goals? (I'm guessing that we could blag the skills to build it and maybe some materials via the club and Buzz article).

It would make a huge difference to the atmosphere.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2015)

We could crowdfund a stand. I'd be happy to organise a fundraising benefit.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 13, 2015)

Has Jordan Brown missed a game since signing? Has he been subbed at all too?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

editor said:


> We could crowdfund a stand. I'd be happy to organise a fundraising benefit.


Don't forget though...you can raise as much as you like, or plan to build as much as you like, but... if the Club don't agree to it being built it ain't gonna happen. And I'd have thought the owners are more concerned with the 'minor irritation' of trying to get planning permission for a new ground that will be fit to take our Club sustainably, hopefully, through the rest of the 21st Century, rather than be concerned about a hastily knocked up bit of scaffold cover that many would see as an 'eyesore' that might only be in place for a year or two...


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Don't forget though...you can raise as much as you like, or plan to build as much as you like, but... if the Club don't agree to it being built it ain't gonna happen. And I'd have thought the owners are more concerned with the 'minor irritation' of trying to get planning permission for a new ground that will be fit to take our Club sustainably, hopefully, through the rest of the 21st Century, rather than be concerned about a hastily knocked up bit of scaffold cover that many would see as an 'eyesore' that might only be in place for a year or two...


Thanks for your opinion about how bad a stand that hasn't even been proposed will look. Not quite sure why you're so overwhelming negative, but there are plenty of reasonable attractive cheapo stands I've seen on our travels and I'm confident that a lot of fans - new and old - would very much enjoy some cover.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

The reason I'm so 'overwhelmingly negative' is because I think it's a waste of time, as I'm hoping for a new ground in the not too distant future...and, once the Trust members vote has been taken, I'd rather spend my time campaigning for that, rather than trying to erect a small bit of ramshackle cover that will look a mess,and have a very short shelf life.

And I prefer to see it as me being 'practical' rather than 'overwhelmingly negative'....but there you go, each to their own.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The reason I'm so 'overwhelmingly negative' is because I think it's a waste of time, as I'm hoping for a new ground in the not too distant future...and, once the Trust members vote has been taken, I'd rather spend my time campaigning for that, rather than trying to erect a small bit of ramshackle cover that will look a mess,and have a very short shelf life.
> 
> And I prefer to see it as me being 'practical' rather than 'overwhelmingly negative'....but there you go, each to their own.


Love the way that you _already know_ that it's going to look shit and be a 'waste of time' before any options have even been explored. That's pretty much my definition of being overwhelmingly negative. But, like I said, it's just an idea. The new ground could take years to appear.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Dec 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Love the way that you _already know_ that it's going to look shit and be a 'waste of time' before any options have even been explored. That's pretty much my definition of being overwhelmingly negative. But, like I said, it's just an idea. The new ground could take years to appear.



I don't think people are generally negative about the idea of cover - just the timing (and the potential for it to be below the standard we want in the circumstances we're looking at).  I am sure lots of fans would appreciate cover (its been one of my bugbears since the ground was opened).  But its still daft to be building it shortly before a probable new ground is going to be erected. Quite frankly, until the outcome of the new ground is known (given that it is imminent - as in the next two years), it would be a waste of money however cheap it was, and if not a complete waste of time, a long way from being the best use of it either. 

As for the new ground taking years, if it does we've got far bigger problems to worry about.  There is nothing to suggest it will be more than a year or so before we know the outcome of any planning application which would suggest another year or so beyond that at most before a new ground - its dead land to the developers until they complete whatever plans they have for the current ground so they won't be hanging about. The recent statement from Hadley suggests good progress is being made.  It makes far more sense to sit tight and if people have some spare coins to donate, or want to do fundraising, to do so for something that is going to be immediately productive or have some long term value.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> I don't think people are generally negative about the idea of cover - just the timing (and the potential for it to be below the standard we want in the circumstances we're looking at).  I am sure lots of fans would appreciate cover (its been one of my bugbears since the ground was opened).  But its still daft to be building it shortly before a probable new ground is going to be erected. Quite frankly, until the outcome of the new ground is known (given that it is imminent - as in the next two years), it would be a waste of money however cheap it was, and if not a complete waste of time, a long way from being the best use of it either.
> 
> As for the new ground taking years, if it does we've got far bigger problems to worry about.  There is nothing to suggest it will be more than a year or so before we know the outcome of any planning application which would suggest another year or so beyond that at most before a new ground - its dead land to the developers until they complete whatever plans they have for the current ground so they won't be hanging about. The recent statement from Hadley suggests good progress is being made.  It makes far more sense to sit tight and if people have some spare coins to donate, or want to do fundraising, to do so for something that is going to be immediately productive or have some long term value.


Who knows what people/companies may or may not offer to donate, and if a group of fans decided that they were happy to put up some of their own hard earned to give themselves some cover for the next couple of years, I'm not sure what the problem is. It's not like it will be 'taking' the money from anywhere else.

But that's my opinion. I'd like a cover.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Love the way that you _already know_ that it's going to look shit and be a 'waste of time' before any options have even been explored. That's pretty much my definition of being overwhelmingly negative. But, like I said, it's just an idea. The new ground could take years to appear.


Look...i've given my opinions...you disagree with them...fine. I can cope with that. But don't be such a cunt by repeatedly belittling my views just because they disagree with yours. I think a new bit of cover is a waste of time. You think there should be one. Leave it at that. End of!!! You're sounding like someone who's going to throw their toys out of the pram and leave the playground taking your football home because it's your messageboard. If you can't accept people might not agree with you...don't bloody well post!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

editor said:


> Who knows what people/companies may or may not offer to donate, and if a group of fans decided that they were happy to put up some of their own hard earned to give themselves some cover for the next couple of years, I'm not sure what the problem is. It's not like it will be 'taking' the money from anywhere else.
> 
> But that's my opinion. I'd like a cover.


And if and when there's supporter ownership you might have a chance of influencing that. But I don't think the current owners would want to 'waste' time on pursuing cover behind our goals right now, when their most important aim to get the new development through as soon as can be done.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Look...i've given my opinions...you disagree with them...fine. I can cope with that. But don't be such a cunt by repeatedly belittling my views just because they disagree with yours. I think a new bit of cover is a waste of time. You think there should be one. Leave it at that. End of!!! You're sounding like someone who's going to throw their toys out of the pram and leave the playground taking your football home because it's your messageboard. If you can't accept people might not agree with you...don't bloody well post!


Pot.  Kettle Black!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

Probably is...as if I give a fuck! Sticks & stones I can cope with...having to repeat myself on here, when I have limited internet time, pisses me off...


----------



## clog (Dec 14, 2015)

I should probably know this but is it certain that a new ground would be completed before we're kicked out of the current one if planning applications don't proceed to schedule?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2015)

clog said:


> I should probably know this but is it certain that a new ground would be completed before we're kicked out of the current one if planning applications don't proceed to schedule?



I don't think that's been announced has it? I'd imagine we'd need to move out for a bit at least, not sure they'd be able to build the whole new ground first.


----------



## clog (Dec 14, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think that's been announced has it? I'd imagine we'd need to move out for a bit at least, not sure they'd be able to build the whole new ground first.



That really worries me... Once we're out who knows when we'd get back. Plough Lane anyone?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

If the planning application doesn't proceed to schedule then we would be where we are, until it is approved or thrown out. No building work could commence until planning had been given.


----------



## clog (Dec 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If the planning application doesn't proceed to schedule then we would be where we are, until it is approved or thrown out. No building work could commence until planning had been given.



But what's to stop the current ground being redeveloped before a new one is built? Good will?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

clog said:


> That really worries me... Once we're out who knows when we'd get back. Plough Lane anyone?


The current Champion Hill anyone? 
And wimbledon left the old Plough Lane of their own accord and had NO PLANS to return, except vaguely to the London Borough of Merton. After many options considered, including Newcastle, Dublin & Cardiff they opted for Milton Keynes.

The fans then broke away & formed a NEW club, with the aim of getting a base in Merton, which they have finally secured. But at what cost for Kingstonian? Though that's another story...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2015)

clog said:


> But what's to stop the current ground being redeveloped before a new one is built? Good will?


Um...not having planning permission!This application is to develop a whole site, with a ground and housing. NOT just housing.


----------



## clog (Dec 14, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um...not having planning permission!This application is to develop a whole site, with a ground and housing. NOT just housing.


Ah ok, that makes sense, thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Fits and Starts (Dec 15, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The current Champion Hill anyone?
> And wimbledon left the old Plough Lane of their own accord and had NO PLANS to return, except vaguely to the London Borough of Merton. After many options considered, including Newcastle, Dublin & Cardiff they opted for Milton Keynes.
> 
> The fans then broke away & formed a NEW club, with the aim of getting a base in Merton, which they have finally secured. But at what cost for Kingstonian? Though that's another story...


 

We didn't really 'break away' in the normally understood manner that, say, Enfield Town or FC United of Manchester did Mishi, as the club's owners had been given permission to move the club to Milton Keynes and were doing it come what may. Read the FA Commission report from May 2002. I think we did what any other set of fans would have done in the process. Just a clarification from someone involved in the middle of that campaign. Kev R


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 15, 2015)

Though  some of your fans, albeit a small percentage DID stay with the old lub, when they moved to Milton Keynes. Just as a small number of AFC Wimbledon fans stopped going, after you dealt with Khosla, the asset stripper from Kingstonian.


----------



## Nicholas Ashton (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Anyone know where I can pick up a Hamlet calendar before Wednesday?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes...will message you.


----------



## malcolm bateman (Dec 24, 2015)

Harry Ottoway scored both goals in Enfields victory at lewis on tuesday evening.


----------



## EDC (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Ronco (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what's happened to Josh Fernandes? He doesn't even seem to be featuring as a sub in cup games anymore.


----------



## Scutta (Dec 29, 2015)

The top 10 football hipster clubs - The Sun Dream Team FC

No longer one of the most hipster football clubs


----------



## Invisible Steve (Dec 29, 2015)

Scutta said:


> The top 10 football hipster clubs - The Sun Dream Team FC
> 
> No longer one of the most hipster football clubs



"UNION BERLIN: An East German club with a pretty awesome set of fans. They used games in the 80s to protest against Communism..." - some mistake, shurely?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 30, 2015)

It is the old currant bun, what do you expect? I think it would have been funnier if they mentioned Clapton!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2015)

there goes another song


----------



## Scutta (Jan 3, 2016)

There are now over 2500 people in the camp in Dunkirk and its getting pretty shit out there...here's a piece about what we we have recently been doing over there.. please read and share

Dunkirk in December


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2016)

proud of the work you are all doing in Dunkirk and the this report shows the importance


----------



## Fingers (Jan 4, 2016)

Report from me with a bit on Dunkirk as well
Christmas in the French Refugee Camps


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2016)

East Dulwich Forum auto-bot still peddeling lies about the Kingstonians game every day and noise

This was out again tonight - (obviously Cllr Barber fan boys)

sick and truly tired of these unproven allegations


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 81628
> 
> East Dulwich Forum auto-bot still peddeling lies about the Kingstonians game every day and noise
> 
> ...


There are some utter bellends on that forum.


----------



## EDC (Jan 4, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 81628
> 
> East Dulwich Forum auto-bot still peddeling lies about the Kingstonians game every day and noise
> 
> ...



He must have been on the phone to his fluffers looking at all the positive posts he's getting on the thread tonight.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 4, 2016)

it is not going well for Councillor Barber on that thread mind


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 4, 2016)

Ronco said:


> Does anyone know what's happened to Josh Fernandes? He doesn't even seem to be featuring as a sub in cup games anymore.



Gone on loan / dual registration somewhere I think.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 4, 2016)

EDC said:


> He must have been on the phone to his fluffers looking at all the positive posts he's getting on the thread tonight.



Those latest fluffing comments are truly hilarious...and very embarrassing and obvious.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2016)

EDC said:


> He must have been on the phone to his fluffers looking at all the positive posts he's getting on the thread tonight.


It seems that they're wetting themselves with joy that he does something even if that something is motived by unsourced, unclear and misleading information that could cause direct damage to parts of the community he's supposed to be representing.

But hey! Because he works so hard at posting up this ill informed bullshit, then that should be applauded uncritically.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anyone noticed that the ASPIRE website has been hacked by some fuckwit?
ASPIRE


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 5, 2016)

editor said:


> It seems that they're wetting themselves with joy that he does something even if that something is motived by unsourced, unclear and misleading information that could cause direct damage to parts of the community he's supposed to be representing.
> 
> But hey! Because he works so hard at posting up this ill informed bullshit, then that should be applauded uncritically.



Reckon tweet the aspire twitter account bestvway to contact unless you know someone that has the big boss number. I reckon someone would have already seen your post by now and told him.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2016)

*






Re: DHFC noise disturbance, evening match*
Posted by *East Dulwich Forum Administrator* Today, 10:45AM

I have removed some posts as it's gone off topic. The topic is "DHFC noise disturbance, evening match"

--------------------
*The Administrator* 
_____________________


----------



## EDC (Jan 5, 2016)

^^^ It always happens when Barber gets clog.  Straight on the blower to Admin no doubt.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 5, 2016)

Scutta said:


> There are now over 2500 people in the camp in Dunkirk and its getting pretty shit out there...here's a piece about what we we have recently been doing over there.. please read and share
> 
> Dunkirk in December



BTW if anyone is able to donate the link is below. Although understand how tight it is at this time of year. Big thanks to all who have so far and previously collections

Click here to support Food & supplies 4 Dunkirk refugees by Nisha London

Xx


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2016)

EDC said:


> ^^^ It always happens when Barber gets clog.  Straight on the blower to Admin no doubt.


Thing is, the title is already off topic because is not fucking accurate or credible. Is the forum admin a big chum of Barber's or something? If they had any credibility they should - at the very least - change to the title to, "*Alleged* noise disturbance from DHFC night game."


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2016)

maybe time to write to Southwarks Council's _Standards_ Committee regarding Cllr Barber's actions


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 6, 2016)

On a lighter note, saw this in the paper this morning, reminded me of a recent keeper


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 8, 2016)

That flag again ??? (anyone know history ?)

re photo - top tier of fans - obviously fans who have rare European genetic facial black plague disease or just a bored smoker


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 8, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 81758
> 
> That flag again ??? (anyone know history ?)
> 
> re photo - top tier of fans - obviously fans who have rare European genetic facial black plague disease or just a bored smoker


The link was forged by the Supporters Teams European Travels. Theres a link here which throws some light:
The Rabblers AKA 'The Customers': January 2008


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 8, 2016)

Indeed, that tells part of the story, from my defunct Supporters' Team blog.

It's a quasi-hoolie/Ultras ID thing, to cover up faces in photos, to prevent ID-ing. But Namur don't have a real hooligan presence. Busy (ish!) at work at the moment, so not got full time to explain more about the friendship, & others in a longer piece sometime...


----------



## Joe K (Jan 8, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed, that tells part of the story, from my defunct Supporters' Team blog.
> 
> It's a quasi-hoolie/Ultras ID thing, to cover up faces in photos, to prevent ID-ing. But Namur don't have a real hooligan presence. Busy (ish!) at work at the moment, so not got full time to explain more about the friendship, & others in a longer piece sometime...



It's a mark of honour for most ultras to have their faces spotted out in a photo as it makes them look like the kind of people the police actually thought worth IDing. I've seen photos of the Holmesdale Fanatics where they've done exactly the same thing, even though the main reason the OB would want to track most of them down is to point at them and laugh.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2016)

Joe K said:


> It's a mark of honour for most ultras to have their faces spotted out in a photo as it makes them look like the kind of people the police actually thought worth IDing. I've seen photos of the Holmesdale Fanatics where they've done exactly the same thing, even though the main reason the OB would want to track most of them down is to point at them and laugh.


I think I'll just paint a black disc onto my face for future matches.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 8, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I think I'll just paint a black disc onto my face for future matches.



Go and nick a load of cardboard from round the back of Sainsbos, paint it black, put an elastic band through it and sell it for a tenner outside the turnstiles as the ultimate hipster accessory.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 8, 2016)

Surely anti-hipster accessory?


----------



## Joe K (Jan 8, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Surely anti-hipster accessory?



Who knows these days?


----------



## all to nah (Jan 8, 2016)

A couple of years ago the police actually came to the Adolf-Jäger-Kampfbahn with printed photos from the web and were looking for some of us to get their names and addresses. It's a huge topic in German football and a lot of people don't like to get on photos. I would like to be asked before portrayed by complete strangers, at least. So sometimes it's a kind of respect to remove the faces from a football crowd. Even though Joe K might be right for a lot of younger people who take it as a kind of street cred...

In my opinion the funniest thing about the photo from Namur is, that none of the people below the flag are anonymised.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 8, 2016)

Ah, sorry for being flippant. I suspect that's more likely to be true of clubs where there's some crossover between ultras and activists in western European countries than in, say, Poland or Serbia or Hungary, where the police really seem to give the proper lunatics the run of the place. 

You were at the game against Leatherhead where some of their six-fingered fans came up to me in the bar at half-time with a picture of SDE, who they wanted to 'have a word with'. Maybe we should start blacking out our faces...


----------



## Joe K (Jan 8, 2016)

Who, for example, is this (not EDC, whose mouth is in the background.)


----------



## EDC (Jan 8, 2016)

Great, in a picture at last but only my gob.


----------



## all to nah (Jan 8, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Ah, sorry for being flippant. I suspect that's more likely to be true of clubs where there's some crossover between ultras and activists in western European countries than in, say, Poland or Serbia or Hungary, where the police really seem to give the proper lunatics the run of the place.
> 
> You were at the game against Leatherhead where some of their six-fingered fans came up to me in the bar at half-time with a picture of SDE, who they wanted to 'have a word with'. Maybe we should start blacking out our faces...



Not flippant at all - you're right in a lot of cases, I think. And I don't know the situation in Belgium, tbh.


----------



## Scolly (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## EDC (Jan 8, 2016)

Joe K said:


> View attachment 81779
> 
> Who, for example, is this (not EDC, whose mouth is in the background.)



Revenge.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 8, 2016)

EDC said:


> Revenge.
> 
> View attachment 81794



Cool disguise, Zorro.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Has anyone noticed that the ASPIRE website has been hacked by some fuckwit?
> ASPIRE



Oddly that is their old website. There new one is quite flash
aspirefootballuk.com but it's the other one that seems far higher up with Google.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Jan 8, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Maybe we should start blacking out our faces...



Really.... we'll not get back into the top 10 Hipster hot parade with that sort of thinking

kmt & smh


----------



## SDE (Jan 9, 2016)

Joe K said:


> You were at the game against Leatherhead where some of their six-fingered fans came up to me in the bar at half-time with a picture of SDE, who they wanted to 'have a word with'. Maybe we should start blacking out our faces...



They really weren't looking very hard. I was extremely easy to spot that day


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 9, 2016)

all to nah said:


> In my opinion the funniest thing about the photo from Namur is, that none of the people below the flag are anonymised.


It looks like B.I.G immediately below the 'w' in Dulwich.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 9, 2016)

With all the recent furore over noise allegedly emitting from the ground, you'd have thought residents of Tuscany would have become used to Roman legionnaires marching around at all hours, on their way to build up  distant lands and a wall that "wee Nessie" AKA Nicola Sturgeon, can only now dream of!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 9, 2016)

Perhaps a way of appeasing the Tuscans, especially the Opera buffs might be to develop it into an amphitheatre and get the star altos and sopranos performing there on a regular basis.


----------



## EDC (Jan 9, 2016)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Perhaps a way of appeasing the Tuscans, especially the Opera buffs might be to develop it into an amphitheatre and get the star altos and sopranos performing there on a regular basis.



There used to be an opera singing Blue is the Colour at Chelsea before big Euro matches, I actually quite liked it.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Jan 9, 2016)

Scolly said:


> View attachment 81780


It still looks like Dulwich Mishi if you ask me.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 10, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet fans on the Student Nurses Rally organised by Kings College Nursing Students


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 81888
> Dulwich Hamlet fans on the Student Nurses Rally organised by Kings College Nursing Students


Posted here Dulwich Hamlet fans join the student nurses’ protest  in central London, 9th Jan


----------



## 3010 (Jan 11, 2016)

I see on the Merstham website that Charlie Penny has extended his loan till the end of the season. He seems to have done pretty well there, playing regularly and scoring 8 times so far, so best of luck to him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 11, 2016)

3010 said:


> I see on the Merstham website that Charlie Penny has extended his loan till the end of the season. He seems to have done pretty well there, playing regularly and scoring 8 times so far, so best of luck to him.



Is his contract just one season? If it is then it's essentially just letting him go really. Personally I think we have better players now and as you say he seems to be doing well there so it seems the sensible move all round at the moment, whether he eventually comes back or not.


----------



## Fits and Starts (Jan 11, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Though  some of your fans, albeit a small percentage DID stay with the old lub, when they moved to Milton Keynes. Just as a small number of AFC Wimbledon fans stopped going, after you dealt with Khosla, the asset stripper from Kingstonian.


 
Not really comparable though Mishi. I hate to split hairs, but you do seem to be trying to conflate the two. Two further points on that:

1. The number of Wimbledon fans who decided to follow the franchise was it is fairly well understood to be around the very low hundreds (it's not documented evidence, but having a relatively small and loyal fanbase where those who went were fairly well known). It fell further when the discounted travel and season tickets offer to Wimbledon fans ended. In fact one of our old fans who did go to the franchise instead was seen at Wimbledon the season following that. It's minute now - Wimbledon is Wimbledon and the franchise are but a stolen league place with a big half-empty stadium (FACT!). 
2. I happen to know of about one person who did stop going after Khosla, but you'd be talking literally a few. There was another issue which was when Terry Eames was dismissed as manager after an employment tribunal, where a number of supporters upset with this stopped watching the first team for a while. That was at the end of a very, very heady period after we'd campaigned against franchising, reformed and bought a ground, all within three years.

Sorry if I sound pedantic. We had plenty of myths about our club and fanbase propagated over the years, and although I'm not accusing you of something heinous, we are where we are because we've ensured that we've taken control of our own story and not let others tell it, as it were. 

Cheers!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 12, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is his contract just one season? If it is then it's essentially just letting him go really. Personally I think we have better players now and as you say he seems to be doing well there so it seems the sensible move all round at the moment, whether he eventually comes back or not.


I doubt his contract is for more than one season, and if he came back now he'd essentially be competing with Moss, Erskine, Scannell and McDonald for the 9 or 10 shirt.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 14, 2016)

"There's something a bit special happening in SE22"
Read  here http://bit.ly/1nis2qx

Great little article


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 14, 2016)

*North Cross Road* *SE22*
*Bowie Tribute - Dulwich Hamlet
tweeted by JessicaCT @JCTblog*


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 14, 2016)

_*"It’s as much a place to take a date as to meet your friends for a drink" *_
Good fucking grief.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 14, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> _*"It’s as much a place to take a date as to meet your friends for a drink" *_
> Good fucking grief.



Nothing quite sets the mood like queuing for 45 minutes for a cup of grey tea, a dubious penalty decision and an animated post-match conversation about whether or not there needs to be a fourth league at Step 3. In fact, I'm pretty sure _Emmanuelle 8 _is about when someone comes round Emmanuelle's tastefully decorated non-league football ground to put new bulbs in the floodlights...with sexy consequences.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 14, 2016)

True...but who are we to judge. Football is to be enjoyed by all in their own way...even the tossers who hold bunches of jangling keys in the air, which I hate!


----------



## Joe K (Jan 14, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> True...but who are we to judge. Football is to be enjoyed by all in their own way...even the tossers who hold bunches of jangling keys in the air, which I hate!



Judgement is what gets me through the day, Mishi. I'd die of boredom otherwise.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't need to 'judge' as such, because I am always right. Therefore I have nothing to judge. Happy to correct other peoples' mis-informed opinions though!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 14, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Judgement is what gets me through the day, Mishi. I'd die of boredom otherwise.


"to judge wrongly, I think, is more honorable than not to judge at all." (H.James)


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 14, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Judgement is what gets me through the day, Mishi. I'd die of boredom otherwise.


Me too. It's all i've got.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> "There's something a bit special happening in SE22"
> Read  here http://bit.ly/1nis2qx
> 
> Great little article


Rio Ferdinand and Micky Flanagan are not 'new faces'.  As we all know, Rio is locally born and bred and is best mates with Gavin Rose.  I first spotted him at a Hamlet game just after he'd come back from the 1998 World Cup, when another of his mates Lee Macken was in our squad.  Micky Flanagan has been a regular for at least a couple of seasons now, so I don't know why he would have been wearing Enfield colours.  Perhaps he's fro there originally, or maybe one of their fans recognised him and gave him a scarf?


----------



## clog (Jan 14, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> _*"It’s as much a place to take a date as to meet your friends for a drink" *_
> Good fucking grief.



I met my ex-husband at a football match...


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 14, 2016)

clog said:


> I met my ex-husband at a football match...


Really not sure how to respond to that...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 14, 2016)

Was it a chance meeting though, or was it a date?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 14, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Really not sure how to respond to that...



The real question is where did she meet her current beau??????


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 14, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> The real question is where did she meet her current beau??????


Leave it, Michael!!!


----------



## JoeyJourno (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, compared with the reaction from fans to certain other DHFC news features, it seems like I've got off _fairly_ lightly - although apparently the standard of my dates differ to some on here (it would explain a lot). 

The Southwark News is historically a Millwall paper but I'm doing my best to increase the amount of Hamlet coverage we put out - as well as the full-page feature linked above, we have an editorial column, a news article and three sports pieces in this week's paper. 

Anyway, it's been great fun coming to my first matches this season, here's hoping for another good afternoon on Saturday.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 14, 2016)

JoeyJourno said:


> Well, compared with the reaction from fans to certain other DHFC news features, it seems like I've got off _fairly_ lightly - although apparently the standard of my dates differ to some on here (it would explain a lot).
> 
> The Southwark News is historically a Millwall paper but I'm doing my best to increase the amount of Hamlet coverage we put out - as well as the full-page feature linked above, we have an editorial column, a news article and three sports pieces in this week's paper.
> 
> Anyway, it's been great fun coming to my first matches this season, here's hoping for another good afternoon on Saturday.


Definitely an improvement on what's gone before it so don't want to appear ungrateful. Just winced about the 'bring a date and mates for a drink' bit a little. Not sure i'm alone in getting irritated by the ever growing numbers behind the goal chatting their way through 90 minutes without appearing to pay much/any attention to what is happening on the pitch. Seems a weird waste of £4-£10 that they could be spending in the pub.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Jan 14, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Definitely an improvement on what's gone before it so don't want to appear ungrateful. Just winced about the 'bring a date and mates for a drink' bit a little. Not sure i'm alone in getting irritated by the ever growing numbers behind the goal chatting their way through 90 minutes without appearing to pay much/any attention to what is happening on the pitch. Seems a weird waste of £4-£10 that they could be spending in the pub.


I would prefer they didn't ...


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 14, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> I would prefer they didn't ...


I appreciate the added income they bring but would appreciate it even more if they watched the game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 14, 2016)

Each to their own...who would have thought people come to games to wave keys in the air, or to showcase their latest artwork? 

"Dinosaur-New-veau' anyone? There had to be a morphing at some stage!


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 14, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Each to their own...who would have thought people come to games to wave keys in the air, or to showcase their latest artwork?
> 
> "Dinosaur-New-veau' anyone? There had to be a morphing at some stage!


Ha, I'll wear that badge with pride.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jan 14, 2016)

BTW I met my now wife at Eden Park Avenue, home of Beckenham Town, we have been together over 25 years - never underestimate the power that the smell of liniment and over brewed tea in a polystyrene cup can have on a lady!


----------



## clog (Jan 14, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Was it a chance meeting though, or was it a date?



It was a chance meeting... I don't think I've ever been on anything resembling a date in my life.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 14, 2016)

A piece written by our very own Nisha Damji on what is happening in Dunkirk for Little Atoms.

Please read and share!

What's happening in Dunkirk? | Little Atoms

Click here to support Food & supplies 4 Dunkirk refugees by Nisha London


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Jan 14, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Nothing quite sets the mood like queuing for 45 minutes for a cup of grey tea, a dubious penalty decision and an animated post-match conversation about whether or not there needs to be a fourth league at Step 3. In fact, I'm pretty sure _Emmanuelle 8 _is about when someone comes round Emmanuelle's tastefully decorated non-league football ground to put new bulbs in the floodlights...with sexy consequences.



What.... there's an Emmanuelle 8?

I knew that Emmanuelle ate, a lot. But an entire film.... I might miss the match


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2016)

clog said:


> It was a chance meeting... I don't think I've ever been on anything resembling a date in my life.



Dates are for Americans aren't they? Get repeatedly hammered together and somehow end up as a couple, that's the British way.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 14, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Each to their own...who would have thought people come to games to wave keys in the air, or to showcase their latest artwork?
> 
> "Dinosaur-New-veau' anyone? There had to be a morphing at some stage!



I've been throwing the term 'Dinouveau(x)' around for at least 18 months Mishi, there's no way I'm going to let you patent that term and make millions out of it.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 14, 2016)

Matboy_Slim said:


> What.... there's an Emmanuelle 8?
> 
> I knew that Emmanuelle ate, a lot. But an entire film.... I might miss the match



Come to Lewes and I'll lend you my copy. Sylvia Kristel goes groundhopping in it and starts asking for a placcy bag to keep her programmes in, and there's a scene where she even contemplates trainspotting, but it's not bad if you're into niche stuff.


----------



## EDC (Jan 14, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Come to Lewes and I'll lend you my copy. Sylvia Kristel goes groundhopping in it and starts asking for a placcy bag to keep her programmes in, and there's a scene where she even contemplates trainspotting, but it's not bad if you're into niche stuff.



Did she have an opinion on the floodlights?


----------



## Joe K (Jan 14, 2016)

EDC said:


> Did she have an opinion on the floodlights?



Likes the old style ones the best, but understands you need to change with the times.


----------



## 3010 (Jan 15, 2016)

New signing for Hamlet: DULWICH HAMLET SIGN UP FORMER CRYSTAL PALACE MIDFIELDER - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## EDC (Jan 15, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Likes the old style ones the best, but understands you need to change with the times.



She must like the Imber Court, their floodlights are the best I'm reliably informed.


----------



## Al Crane (Jan 15, 2016)

EDC said:


> She must like the Imber Court, their floodlights are the best I'm reliably informed.


Well, 3 out of the 4 are


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 15, 2016)

One of the best sets of floodlights I've seen at ground are these ones, in the Czech Republic:

Grounds for concern...: FC Hradec Kralove; Hradec Kralove, Czech Republic


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 17, 2016)

FC United of Manchester Facebook posts tells you a lot
How can a so called self proclaimed "progressive" club based on an important proposition still post such boring sectarian stuff


----------



## Scutta (Jan 17, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FC United of Manchester Facebook posts tells you a lot
> How can a so called self proclaimed "progressive" club based on an important proposition still post such boring sectarian stuff
> View attachment 82238 View attachment 82239


Well it's not fair to tag them all like that. In general they a lot of good stuff. But from what I have read on there I think there is a bit of clash of culture from newer fans cominq in and not leaving some of the league attitudes behind.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FC United of Manchester Facebook posts tells you a lot
> How can a so called self proclaimed "progressive" club based on an important proposition still post such boring sectarian stuff
> View attachment 82238 View attachment 82239


I find the spelling mistake the most offensive part of that lot.


----------



## darryl (Jan 17, 2016)

Admire what FCUM have done, but there was/is a truly nasty element in the hardcore United support that will inevitably have moved over to them. And the implication that Manchester United was some kind of co-operative socialist society before the Glazers marched in has always made me chuckle.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Scutta (Jan 17, 2016)

Who “gets” non-league apart from the die-hard fans?

 A piece discussing non - league mentioning us and Clapton.

"These fans are breaking the mould of the stereotypical non-league audience of the past – middle-aged, bearded, a deep interest in real ale"

Kin elI sounds like the hipsters have been hiding in Non league before we turne up If you look at that description. Take middle aged out the first things are what are mentioned first when saying what us "hipsters" are like.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 17, 2016)

Where is the Bowie/DHFC stencil/mural ?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2016)

Obscure Q: Whatever happened to the table football that used to be in the bar years ago?


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 17, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Where is the Bowie/DHFC stencil/mural ?



Where else.  BadLay, Blowhard & Wayward stand aka TOFFONS.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 18, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FC United of Manchester Facebook posts tells you a lot
> How can a so called self proclaimed "progressive" club based on an important proposition still post such boring sectarian stuff
> View attachment 82238 View attachment 82239



the club posted that? link please


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 18, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Well it's not fair to tag them all like that. In general they a lot of good stuff. But from what I have read on there I think there is a bit of clash of culture from newer fans cominq in and not leaving some of the league attitudes behind.


'clash of culture'...you mean they have a serious non-league hooligan problem, which they don't address...


----------



## Scutta (Jan 18, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 'clash of culture'...you mean they have a serious non-league hooligan problem, which they don't address...


Or that


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 18, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> FC United of Manchester Facebook posts tells you a lot
> How can a so called self proclaimed "progressive" club based on an important proposition still post such boring sectarian stuff
> View attachment 82238 View attachment 82239


How is that 'sectarian'?  Personally I would find it offensive if anyone used my own club's badge to incorporate cheap shots at other clubs; it's a bit pathetic.  No doubt fans of Liverpool, Man City & Leeds will find it hilarious that fans of a non-league club seem to regard themselves as fierce enough rivals to do that.  It reminds me of going to a Kent League game a few years back in which a dozen or so Fisher fans sang anti-Hamlet chants for most of the game.  I don't think their club has ever played against us.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah, not sectarian. Plus i doubt the club itself would have posted it.


----------



## darryl (Jan 18, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> How is that 'sectarian'?  Personally I would find it offensive if anyone used my own club's badge to incorporate cheap shots at other clubs; it's a bit pathetic.  No doubt fans of Liverpool, Man City & Leeds will find it hilarious that fans of a non-league club seem to regard themselves as fierce enough rivals to do that.  It reminds me of going to a Kent League game a few years back in which a dozen or so Fisher fans sang anti-Hamlet chants for most of the game.  I don't think their club has ever played against us.



I took a Southeastern train to Denmark Hill a little while back for a night match and someone had stickered it: "WELLING & MILLWALL - WE HATE BROMLEY", which seemed to be setting their sights remarkably low.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 18, 2016)

But, as has been shown by both Clapton & ourselves...anyone can get a set of stickers printed. It doesn't mean they represent everyone, or are an official viewpoint. (Not that I have a problem with stickers, I'm a big fan of them)


----------



## clog (Jan 18, 2016)

darryl said:


> I took a Southeastern train to Denmark Hill a little while back for a night match and someone had stickered it: "WELLING & MILLWALL - WE HATE BROMLEY", which seemed to be setting their sights remarkably low.



sounds pretty wise to me.


----------



## darryl (Jan 18, 2016)

clog said:


> sounds pretty wise to me.



I prefer a haughty disdain, myself.


----------



## clog (Jan 18, 2016)

darryl said:


> I prefer a haughty disdain, myself.



So do most Charlton fans, I've noticed...


----------



## darryl (Jan 18, 2016)

Dear oh dear.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 18, 2016)

darryl said:


> Dear oh dear.



Oh well from shitehawk to shitty


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 18, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Oh well from shitehawk to shitty



Hasn't this name change been turned down once already??


----------



## Scutta (Jan 18, 2016)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Hasn't this name change been turned down once already??


http://whitehawkfc.com/whitehawk-enter-discussions-with-the-fa/

This has come out again today. Not aware of any previous attempts


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jan 18, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Whitehawk enter discussions with The FA - Whitehawk FC
> 
> This has come out again today. Not aware of any previous attempts



3 years ago, didn't get approval then...

Whitehawk change their name


----------



## Scutta (Jan 18, 2016)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> 3 years ago, didn't get approval then...
> 
> Whitehawk change their name


Cheers!


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Whitehawk enter discussions with The FA - Whitehawk FC
> 
> This has come out again today. Not aware of any previous attempts


" Brighton City Football Club" is a fucking ridiculous name and sure to cause confusion with the actual Brighton team.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 18, 2016)

Wanky name for a wanky club....


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jan 19, 2016)

As a Dulwich and Palace fan this is excellent news, I can learn to hate the new Whitehawk as much as I hate BHA ;-)


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 19, 2016)

So, Luke Wanadio available for transfer/loan from Staines after what appeared to be a stellar start to life there. Seems to be an attitude issue.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 19, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> As a Dulwich and Palace fan this is excellent news, I can learn to hate the new Whitehawk as much as I hate BHA ;-)


That's like a Hamlet fan hating Tooting & Mitcham Wanderers of the Middlesex County League.

I thought the 'Brighton City' name was turned down on the basis that Brighton itself isn't a city.  If they want to appeal to people from further afield I reckon 'Brighton Hawks' would be a more eyecatching and innovative name, incorporating a strong link to the club's history by including the club's current nickname.  Or just stick with 'Whitehawk'.  After all none of the big London clubs have felt the need to rename themselves as 'London City', or anything else.  Most of them have the names of otherwise nondescript districts of London, and in one case the name of a Victorian landmark!


----------



## EDC (Jan 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Most of them have the names of otherwise nondescript districts of London, and in one case the name of a Victorian landmark!



Chelsea? Nondescript?  Have a word with yourself please.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jan 19, 2016)

West Ham are trying to re-brand with the London incorporated into their new badge, when they move into their new stadium that we paid for, next season.
I would imaging the dildo manufacturers would happily change to 'London City' if the thought they could get away with it.


----------



## twistyb (Jan 19, 2016)

Personally, I've never forgiven Whitehawk for dropping "& Manor Farm Old Boys". Imagine how those Manor Farm old boys must have felt. Fifteen years of recognition and then just thrown aside.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 20, 2016)

EDC said:


> Chelsea? Nondescript?  Have a word with yourself please.


Tottenham and West Ham were those I was primarily thinking of. Stamford Bridge isn't even in Chelsea, but I guess the name 'Fulham' was already taken by an older longer established club!

Most people outside London probably aren't even aware that there's an 'East Ham', which other than the football club is just as prominent a place as West Ham.



twistyb said:


> Personally, I've never forgiven Whitehawk for dropping "& Manor Farm Old Boys". Imagine how those Manor Farm old boys must have felt. Fifteen years of recognition and then just thrown aside.


How about 'Brighton Farmers'?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't see why they don't just change their name to what everyone else calls them...SHITEHAWK.

There was an East Ham United once, of course. George Best even played for them...


----------



## darryl (Jan 20, 2016)

Farsley Celtic tried this when they were promoted to the Conference, probably anticipating Leeds United going under - it was Farsley that didn't last, though.
BBC SPORT | Football | My Club | Farsley Celtic | Farsley Celtic ponder name change

Stupid, really - football clubs should put a place on the map, not the other way around.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 20, 2016)

Exactly...about time Peckham Town changed their name! 

(Cue some smart reposte about Dulwich Village FC...two wrongs don't make a right, people....and the Village would no doubt play in Dulwich is squatters from Peckham didn't use all the local grounds!)


----------



## EDC (Jan 20, 2016)

I think Tony may be a bit wrong here, it would be nice but......

"


He must have changed his original Tweet see below.


----------



## EDC (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## EDC (Jan 20, 2016)

God I've fucked that up.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 20, 2016)

#tekkers that, EDC.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 20, 2016)

He just loves us....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 21, 2016)

Incenzo's alright, decent bloke. Known him since the Eighties, bump into him a couple of times a season, when he's groundhopping, & I happen to be at the same game.


----------



## EDC (Jan 21, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Incenzo's alright, decent bloke. Known him since the Eighties, bump into him a couple of times a season, when he's groundhopping, & I happen to be at the same game.



Even though he's a QPR fan I've plenty of time for him.  My son met him when he was doing a thing for one of the local radio stations at Millwall and commented on how he just loves the game.  Further down his twitter page he makes a nice comment about non-league football after the Enfield mega-attendance.


----------



## Joe K (Jan 21, 2016)

'Incenzo' is an amazing surname. If my own wasn't so good, I'd consider changing it by deed poll.


----------



## darryl (Jan 21, 2016)

Didn't Tony Incenzo used to work for Millwall at one point? He always used to do their local radio reports in the 90s - not a name you'd forget.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure about that, but he did do Radio London, maybe he was assigned to Millwall games then?
He's actually a Queens Park Rangers fan. Many moons ago, from the early Eighties, he did a monthly non-league magazine called 'Pyramid'.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 21, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not sure about that, but he did do Radio London, maybe he was assigned to Millwall games then?
> He's actually a Queens Park Rangers fan. Many moons ago, from the early Eighties, he did a monthly non-league magazine called 'Pyramid'.


Shit, that was Tony Incenzo??


----------



## darryl (Jan 22, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not sure about that, but he did do Radio London, maybe he was assigned to Millwall games then?
> He's actually a Queens Park Rangers fan. Many moons ago, from the early Eighties, he did a monthly non-league magazine called 'Pyramid'.



Just managed to answer my own question - the guy I was thinking of that worked for Millwall that I used to hear on the radio (Capital Gold!) was someone else with a memorable name: Deano Standing (he still works at Millwall). But yes, definitely heard Tony on the radio from there too.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2016)

*FAN'S VIEW: Without a Maidstone United game, where better to go than Dulwich Hamlet?*
*Medway News 22 January 2016*

_Maidstone United fan Simon Page talks Dulwich Hamlet and Alex Brown this week..._

With no game on Saturday there were plenty of options and I'm sure a number of Stones fans went to watch other teams to fill the Saturday void.

Up among one of the top candidates would have been the FA Trophy game at Champion Hill between Dulwich Hamlet and Guiseley. It's no secret many Stones fans see Dulwich as their second favourite non-league team and having seen some video footage of the goal to bring the Ryman Premier league team back into the game, my suspicions were proving to be correct as in the foreground you can see an individual wearing black and amber celebrating as though Joe Healy had just given Maidstone the lead at either Sutton United or Ebbsfleet.

I appreciate it can be quite confusing for many fans to understand and indeed accept that some fans do indeed have an affinity to other clubs and for me Dulwich Hamlet are certainly a club I look out for. In Gavin Rose they have one of the best managers in non-league football who demands his team play a style of football which is easy on the eye and clearly attracts the paying public. Over the last few years we have had some terrific matches against them none more so than the 4-3 win at the Gallagher Stadium the season before last when Dan Parkinson scored an injury-time winner, this surpassed the previous season where we gave them a 5-0 drubbing on the newly laid 3G pitch.

The men from South London have a dreadful record on our pitch, losing the Ryman League Cup to Concord Rangers as well, but I take my hat off to them as they have avoided the almost predictable reaction to blame the pitch and instead have taken defeat with grace and dignity, synonymous with them as a football club.

Last season they welcomed us with open arms and were very willing and accommodating in hosting our promotion party as three thousand fans crammed in to watch an uncharacteristically dull encounter but with results elsewhere we were effectively crowned champions. But it was our promotion-winning season from the Ryman South I remember most, not least because of one individual player who once again changed the dynamic of the match completely.

The game itself was billed as a title decider and having scored a first half goal through Nyren Clunis, the home side then missed a penalty and threatened to run away with it. Step forward the floppy haired protagonist who goes by the name of Alex Brown, Brownie came off the bench and injected his usual energy and desire to change the direction of the match and ensured we left with a point following the late equaliser from Ade Olorunda.

The point in that game proved not to be enough but nobody can deny Dulwich were worthy winners of Ryman South that season, Alex Brown came off the bench to score the goal that won the play-off final and the two best teams were promoted to the Ryman League Premier Division.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



I don't follow Twitter, so don't quite understand all this hashtag stuff... but #DickheadStudies ? Can't work that out? Presume you're referring to Farage? As it could be interpeted that you're calling the Eastbourne lot dickheads for copying you?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 24, 2016)

It's what some people were paid to study according to the telegraph's (aristocratic) film critic


----------



## sankara (Jan 26, 2016)

East Thurrock won 4-0 against Canvey tonight. They are now level on points with us.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 27, 2016)

sankara said:


> East Thurrock won 4-0 against Canvey tonight. They are now level on points with us.


Canvey seem to have been in freefall ever since we knocked them off the top of the table back in October.  Really puts into perspective our first half dominance on Saturday.  Hope our failure to capitalise doesn't come back to haunt us.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 27, 2016)

I think our dominance, but not capitalising happens far too often. I genuinely think this will stop us winning the title, and we will end up in the lottery of the play-offs. And then it's any one team from four...


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 27, 2016)

If Mishi is right and we do end up in the play-offs, does anyone know possible dates for the semi and final?

Cheers


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 27, 2016)

Bugpowder dust! Off the twitter!

I don't do twitter but people keep telling me they're convinced I'm you. Or the other way round. Who are you then?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 27, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Bugpowder dust! Off the twitter!
> 
> I don't do twitter but people keep telling me they're convinced I'm you. Or the other way round. Who are you then?


Talking to yourself? To keep up the charade... won't tell anyone I noticed.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 27, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Bugpowder dust! Off the twitter!
> 
> I don't do twitter but people keep telling me they're convinced I'm you. Or the other way round. Who are you then?



Yeah, that's me, off that twitter. Just a Hamlet fan like everyone else!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 28, 2016)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> If Mishi is right and we do end up in the play-offs, does anyone know possible dates for the semi and final?
> 
> Cheers


Ryman League Premier Division play-offs:

Semi-finals:
2nd v 5th
3rd v 4th

Thursday 28th April

FINAL
(highest placed finisher at home)

Monday 2nd May (Bank Holiday)


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 28, 2016)

We'd like to wish a very happy 43rd birthday to ex-Dulwich Hamlet striker Carl Asaba.

As many of you probably know, Carl left DHFC in 1994 and went on to score 106 goals in 334 games for Brentford; Colchester United; Reading; Gillingham; Sheffield United; Stoke City and Millwall.

FTH x


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2016)

Self backslap time all round! Good work everyone.



> Success under Gavin Rose has been a big factor - but so has a string of initiatives which seem to have attracted a student and so-called “hipster” crowd.
> These have included an anti-racism day, collections for refugees in Calais and an anti-homophobia day - plus regular giveaways to schools and community groups.
> Links to Brixton sites Brixton Buzz and Urban 75 have also boosted the club’s image among young fans and families - a reflection of the thriving community around Lordship Lane and other zones nearby.
> 
> Champion Hill crowds soar to highest in step three of non-league


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2016)

surely give the position and size of the Rabble in the TO Stand
then it is worth considering trying to produce a basic 
Tifo (choreography displayed of coloured card by fans)

would need a lot of organisation


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2016)

Glad Urban 75 (Editor) was recognised in article on the rise of Dulwich Hamlet attendances - well deserved


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2016)

Simply cannot get enough of Dulwich Hamlet on social media (have an unquenchable thrust)

Just wish people posted more
see loads of people taking pics or filming from phones/cameras - but rarely see it posted up

but we are lucky to have a diversity of social media

official club website
supporters trust website
twitter #dhfc
Urban 75 Dulwich hamlet forum and Brixton Buzz match reports
facebook (The Moral Victory - seems very good)
Photographers
Forward The Hamlet Podcast
Match footage Football Exclusives
History journal
newspaper match reports


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 31, 2016)

Bognor have 19 games left in the league (I think!). 11 are away from home, including 5 away games on the trot in March. Indeed, 7/9 games are away for them in March.

Bognor Regis Town Football Club - The Rocks, Nyewood Lane, Bognor Regis, West Sussex, UK


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2016)

This makey uppey stuff, no? 



> But as I say, that’s the area for you. A few years back I was at a non-league football match nearby, in an even more gentrified neighbourhood. The graffiti on the toilet wall read: ‘Palace run from Millwall who, in turn, run from Hamlet.’ It’s that ‘in turn’ that gives the game away, isn’t it? Well-spoken graffiti, with punctuation, written by people who have nothing whatsoever to moan about.



If you’re stupid enough to let migrants in, at least treat them as people


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 31, 2016)

editor said:


> This makey uppey stuff, no?
> 
> 
> 
> If you’re stupid enough to let migrants in, at least treat them as people



Made up or a Charlton fan wrote it.


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 1, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Made up or a Charlton fan wrote it.



The article is by Rod Liddle.  I'm sure he made it up.  But let's give credit where it's due - he's a Millwall fan!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> But let's give credit where it's due - he's a Millwall fan!



Yeah, he's not like those poncy middle class liberal types. He's down with the proper working classes! Millwall! And, er, editor of the Today programme on Radio 4!


----------



## 3010 (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks like Jordan Brown has moved on: Hayes & Yeading Sign New Defender
I assumed he was just still injured as I saw him at the East Thurrock game in his tracksuit. A shame he's left as he was excellent for us before he got injured and was a real attacking threat with his crossing. On saying that Jordan Hibbert has looked very solid at left back recently so it's not a huge loss.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2016)

3010 said:


> Looks like Jordan Brown has moved on: Hayes & Yeading Sign New Defender
> I assumed he was just still injured as I saw him at the East Thurrock game in his tracksuit. A shame he's left as he was excellent for us before he got injured and was a real attacking threat with his crossing. On saying that Jordan Hibbert has looked very solid at left back recently so it's not a huge loss.



That's a bit of a shame - as you say he was excellent for us I thought. You'd think we'd be bringing in another defender now - we're looking a bit short at the moment.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's a bit of a shame - as you say he was excellent for us I thought. You'd think we'd be bringing in another defender now - we're looking a bit short at the moment.


Agreed. Thought Brown looked an excellent left back.


----------



## 3010 (Feb 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's a bit of a shame - as you say he was excellent for us I thought. You'd think we'd be bringing in another defender now - we're looking a bit short at the moment.


I saw that Kristian Campbell was on the bench on Saturday so he must have returned from his loan at Chipstead. Maybe he'll be the cover at left back?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2016)

3010 said:


> I saw that Kristian Campbell was on the bench on Saturday so he must have returned from his loan at Chipstead. Maybe he'll be the cover at left back?



I imagine so but it looks like Ethan and Matt Drage might both be injured. I think that leaves us with a back four of Hibbert-Nelson-Sankofa-Campbell and no-one in reserve at all. Depending on the injuries I'd think we'd get in someone at least short term.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I imagine so but it looks like Ethan and Matt Drage might both be injured. I think that leaves us with a back four of Hibbert-Nelson-Sankofa-Campbell and no-one in reserve at all. Depending on the injuries I'd think we'd get in someone at least short term.


Didn't Danny play at centre back at Bromley on occasion? Not ideal though, obviously.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 1, 2016)

Jordan Brown was an excellent left back for us. Seemed very unassuming. Wish him well.


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 1, 2016)

Jordan was running round the pitch before the game so I assumed he was working his way back to fitness for us. Shame as I thought he was doing well up to his injury.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Jordan Brown was an excellent left back for us. Seemed very unassuming. Wish him well.


I'm surprised at the timing of his departure with Pinnock out for a few weeks and possibly Drage too.  Jordan lives at Southend-on-Sea, so it was a lot of travelling to play for us, but even more now with HandY based at Maidenhead!  I'd be happy with Kristian Campbell getting a chance if needed, but we're going to be seriously stretched if any other defender picks up an injury.  Fortunately we don't have to play any of the other promotion contenders until the return game with ETU on the final Saturday of the month.


----------



## darryl (Feb 1, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, he's not like those poncy middle class liberal types. He's down with the proper working classes! Millwall! And, er, editor of the Today programme on Radio 4!



Used to work at the BBC and frequently came across Liddle taking his 8am fag break when walking into work. He looked like a walking mid-life crisis in his silly leather jacket.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2016)

Well if it's him its is bound to be made up! He's had a pop at The hamlet before.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 1, 2016)

darryl said:


> Used to work at the BBC and frequently came across Liddle taking his 8am fag break when walking into work. He looked like a walking mid-life crisis in his silly leather jacket.


He comes across as a poor man's Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 1, 2016)

Liddle gets a proper twatting (IMHO) in the last chapter of my book, if you can wait until August.


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 1, 2016)

Jordan Brown has been pretty close to being player of the season for me - very composed on the ball and hard-working. Big blow to see him go.

On the plus-side, perhaps this will allow Hibbert to get a proper run in the team in one position.


----------



## 3010 (Feb 1, 2016)

Am hopeful that the Jordan Brown move article I posted might actually be a mistake as Hayes & Yeading actually announced the signing of a similarly named Jordaan Brown who is coincidentally a left back as well:

Fingers crossed our J Brown is still with us!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 1, 2016)

3010 said:


> Am hopeful that the Jordan Brown move article I posted might actually be a mistake as Hayes & Yeading actually announced the signing of a similarly named Jordaan Brown who is coincidentally a left back as well:
> 
> Fingers crossed our J Brown is still with us!



Ah yes, definitely not our one then. Hurrah!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 1, 2016)

Yesss!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 3, 2016)

East Thurrock still predicted to be champions. Everyone tells me they were not very impressive against us.

Ryman League Premier Division | League Table


----------



## 3010 (Feb 3, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> East Thurrock still predicted to be champions. Everyone tells me they were not very impressive against us.
> 
> Ryman League Premier Division | League Table


Yes they looked ordinary when we played them - should have been out of sight at half time. They are on a great run of form at the moment and Sam Higgins is banging them in all over the place, but I think/hope they'll drop off the title pace at some stage.


----------



## clog (Feb 3, 2016)

3010 said:


> Yes they looked ordinary when we played them - should have been out of sight at half time. They are on a great run of form at the moment and Sam Higgins is banging them in all over the place, but I think/hope they'll drop off the title pace at some stage.



Should have been, but we weren't... There's something in that.


----------



## darryl (Feb 4, 2016)

Bromley have sacked Mark Goldberg Manager Mark Goldberg agrees to step down


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

darryl said:


> Bromley have sacked Mark Goldberg Manager Mark Goldberg agrees to step down


This is the kind of language that makes me shudder; "The Club has new investors who have higher expectations than current performances on the pitch are showing."

And here's what he did:


> Mark has been the most successful manager in the clubs history, and his record speaks for itself. Notable achievements include being promoted from the Ryman Premier Division and winning the Conference South Championship last year allowing the Club to compete at its highest ever level. In addition, Mark led Bromley FC to 2 Kent Senior Cup titles and a London Senior Cup. During Mark’s tenure the Club reached the 1st Round of the FA Cup on 5 separate occasions and produced a number of players that progressed on to play in the Football League.


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 4, 2016)

editor said:


> This is the kind of language that makes me shudder; "The Club has new investors who have higher expectations than current performances on the pitch are showing."



Totally agree.  It's absolutely mad when you consider everything he has achieved there.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> Totally agree.  It's absolutely mad when you consider everything he has achieved there.


That's fucking investors for you...


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 4, 2016)

Crazy stuff at Bromley, Mark is a great bloke too as well as being their most successful manager ever (and that's coming from a Palace fan). I hope we don't fire Gavin when we have a iffy patch in the Conference ;-)


----------



## EDC (Feb 4, 2016)

That local derby may happen sooner than we thought.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 4, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> Crazy stuff at Bromley, Mark is a great bloke too as well as being their most successful manager ever (and that's coming from a Palace fan). I hope we don't fire Gavin when we have a iffy patch in the Conference ;-)


 I'd worry about that IF we get to the Conference!!!!

Am I the only one who is a tad concerned about the assumption among many of our fans that it's almost taken for granted that we will be National League South next season?


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 4, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Am I the only one who is a tad concerned about the assumption among many of our fans that it's almost taken for granted that we will be National League South next season?


I really don't think many fans are assuming that. Plenty of hopeful speculation, which is healthy, but only a bloody idiot with access to the league table would be even close to taking it for granted.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 4, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'd worry about that IF we get to the Conference!!!!
> 
> Am I the only one who is a tad concerned about the assumption among many of our fans that it's almost taken for granted that we will be National League South next season?


Not all... I feel we're tempting fate every game when "we'll win the league at champion hill/needham market"

Still a long way to go and still stupidly tight. If we have a slump like we did last year and year before after lewes we could miss out on playoffs (although that may be a tad dramatic..Still possible)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Not all... I feel we're tempting fate every game when "we'll win the league at champion hill/needham market"
> 
> Still a long way to go and still stupidly tight. If we have a slump like we did last year and year before after lewes we could miss out on playoffs (although that may be a tad dramatic..Still possible)



There are so many teams bunched just behind us that it wouldn't take much at all to miss the playoffs. I'd have thought a slump like before would probably do it. Hopefully it won't happen though - I do think the team is stronger this year, if Gavin feels the need to change things he can bring in good players into their correct positions, rather than juggling things around like last year which I think only compounded the problems.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2016)

I've had a ruddy great time this season, and it'll still be a good time whether we get promoted or not.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 4, 2016)

editor said:


> I've had a ruddy great time this season, and it'll still be a good time whether we get promoted or not.


Agree.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I've had a ruddy great time this season, and it'll still be a good time whether we get promoted or not.


True. But it would be a better time if it involved promotion!


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe Ash could try this next time.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2016)

EDC said:


> Maybe Ash could try this next time.


That is a very neat move


----------



## clog (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I've had a ruddy great time this season, and it'll still be a good time whether we get promoted or not.



Agreed!


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> This is the kind of language that makes me shudder; "The Club has new investors who have higher expectations than current performances on the pitch are showing."


I shudder every time a club like Bromley loses a manager in case they fancy Gavin as a suitable replacement.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I shudder every time a club like Bromley loses a manager in case they fancy Gavin as a suitable replacement.



I wouldn't be at all surprised if they were interested. I don't think Gavin would go though personally - they're similar to Welling who he turned down in that they're a part time team pulling in 1200 people a game in a division that's half full now of professional ex-league clubs with crowds twice that size. And they've just sacked a manager who did great things for them. Ok they've got 'investment' but getting them much further is going to be very, very difficult. I don't see him going for it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 5, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if they were interested. I don't think Gavin would go though personally - they're similar to Welling who he turned down in that they're a part time team pulling in 1200 people a game in a division that's half full now of professional ex-league clubs with crowds twice that size. And they've just sacked a manager who did great things for them. Ok they've got 'investment' but getting them much further is going to be very, very difficult. I don't see him going for it.


Fortuntely clubs with wealthy and impatient 'investors' tend to go for managers with experience at higher levels, although I'm still a bit nervous!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2016)

How long has Gavin got a contract for?.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 5, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> How long has Gavin got a contract for?.


He signed for two years last summer.  But of course it's not unheard of for clubs to prise away a contracted manager if they want him badly enough.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 5, 2016)

Can we stop talking about it now....In Gavin We Trust!


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's strange as I obviously want us to win every week and storm the league but I don't really want to get promoted - can we refuse?
National South would be ok but no higher please. A few Bromley fans I know have said the stricter drinking and segregation rules in The National league have definitely taken something away from going to non-league matches.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2016)

FC United of Manchester on growing fan base

Yes, it’s great that so many new supporters, many from Moston and around, attracted by affordable prices and atmosphere, are coming to watch FC. The potential of this football club is huge, but growth should not mean a watering down of our principles and radicalism. The danger is, if we’re not careful, that as we increasingly sand down the lumps and bumps and chisel away at the sharp edges, we might end up with a rather bland, squeaky clean, smoothly run football club that upsets no one, secures revenue streams and sponsorship but ultimately loses the very thing that made it beautiful in the first place; its rebel heart. Or maybe I should stop being such a miserable bugger; perhaps everything will be fine in the end, it’s all part of the “forming, storming, norming and performing” process typical of developing organisations as any management theorist worth their salt would tell us


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> It's strange as I obviously want us to win every week and storm the league but I don't really want to get promoted - can we refuse?
> National South would be ok but no higher please. A few Bromley fans I know have said the stricter drinking and segregation rules in The National league have definitely taken something away from going to non-league matches.


I want us to win, win, win and win again but that nagging "be careful for what you wish for" feeling persists.

I'd hate all our games to turn into something akin to Kingstonian's extra-officious, steward-laden, rule bound experience.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok when we are in charge Brothers and Sisters, National South is as high as were going! ;-)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2016)

We should always strive to get as far as we can
but that doesn't mean we cannot make stand on important issues

I can see a point when those in charge of non-league football try cashing in on the inevitable upsurge in support for non league football and start introducing more and more petty rules (not even from Europe) and stewards

We will need to be ever vigilant and ensure the evolving ethos of the club is maintained as we inevitable move forward

Key to this will be building the right kind of stadium


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, I think, based on the things we have/are doing on the community front that ethos IS being kept to.

The only way we WILL lose it is if our fans continue to ruin it themselves by persistently being bottles into matches. We need to police ourselves on this...otherwise there will be no choice but to have more stewards, which everyone claims not to want...


----------



## Lyham (Feb 5, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well, I think, based on the things we have/are doing on the community front that ethos IS being kept to.
> 
> The only way we WILL lose it is if our fans continue to ruin it themselves by persistently being bottles into matches. We need to police ourselves on this...otherwise there will be no choice but to have more stewards, which everyone claims not to want...



Maybe put some signs up? I think a lot of the glass is due to ignorance. People know you can BYOB but don't consider the issue with glass.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 5, 2016)

I say MORE stewards.  After all - they only do what they are told to do.  And if they are supposed to confiscate glass then I'm all for it.  I also don't mind if people are stupid enough to get caught by a steward having their alcohol removed.  Surely people can drink covertly if they insist on flouting the rules. BYOB is against club rules.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2016)

Lyham said:


> Maybe put some signs up? I think a lot of the glass is due to ignorance. People know you can BYOB but don't consider the issue with glass.


Funnily enough we talked about this at the football Committee meeting yesterday..and signs are on the way.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I say MORE stewards.  After all - they only do what they are told to do.  And if they are supposed to confiscate glass then I'm all for it.  I also don't mind if people are stupid enough to get caught by a steward having their alcohol removed.  Surely people can drink covertly if they insist on flouting the rules. BYOB is against club rules.


BYOB? Bottles? NO! yes...beer, for the moment, is acceptable, really until the second bar in the ground becomes a reality. With regard to stewards...we have enough legally, I don't think our fans really want to see more, and then accuse the Club of being 'heavy handed'...we do need to take some responsibility ourselves...
To get more stewards in would mean properly badged ones, rather than volunteers...and they will be firmer with all fans. Is that the route you really want the Club to take?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 5, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> BYOB? Bottles? NO! yes...beer, for the moment, is acceptable, really until the second bar in the ground becomes a reality. With regard to stewards...we have enough legally, I don't think our fans really want to see more, and then accuse the Club of being 'heavy handed'...we do need to take some responsibility ourselves...
> To get more stewards in would mean properly badged ones, rather than volunteers...and they will be firmer with all fans. Is that the route you really want the Club to take?



I totally agree with you.  Only slight point of disagreement, would be that I want to enjoy my day without having to police the idiots that inevitably come with higher crowds.  For example, I wouldn't enjoy my time in the Town End at Maidstone on a regular basis if I were a Maidstone supporter constantly having to look out for beer throwers.

It is inevitable that eventually someone in a crowd of 3000 will do something that reflects very badly on the club, whether that be going over the fence, starting a flare, or throwing something onto the pitch.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

I can do a post on Buzz if you like and maybe make a separate page linked from every page along the lines of, "Visitor's Guide To Hamlet"?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2016)

Cinema Car - Flashbak

Remember when British rail put on special disco carriage for football fans in the 70s - didn't last long


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2016)

Clapton have a four can rule so I understand - not sure how that is enforced.

When beer was cheap in the Club bar £2:50, I had the odd pint after a game
now its £3:50 a pint or more - I am not a real ale buff so craft beer stuff passes me by - and in all seriousness money is tight for many

I appreciate the ability to bring a can - most weeks I dont, but on the odd occasion I have, I am grateful for the ability (freedom) to do just that

Obviously bottles and bringing boxes of beer should be deterred

However, presently we have a situation where many people want to buy a pint and cannot (until the second bar is open)

I do accept that if we have crowds around 2,000 we will need to regularly review safety etc


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I can do a post on Buzz if you like and maybe make a separate page linked from every page along the lines of, "Visitor's Guide To Hamlet"?



That sounds incredibly corny.  I liked the Deserter piece on 11 reasons to follow Hamlet, but to have a guide to how to behave when you visit the Club would make me cringe.  Could easily be read as what you need to do to fit in with the clique!  Smells a bit of the rightly maligned Clapton anti-lads piece.

Leave the guides / rules to the Club.  I trust the Football Committee to get this particular issue right, as it's made up of fans.  Naturally, if it's off the mark, then fan power can quickly make things change again.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I can do a post on Buzz if you like and maybe make a separate page linked from every page along the lines of, "Visitor's Guide To Hamlet"?



Only if it just says 'PUT YOUR FUCKING KEYS AWAY YOU TOOL'.

Otherwise what dunc said.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> That sounds incredibly corny.  I liked the Deserter piece on 11 reasons to follow Hamlet, but to have a guide to how to behave when you visit the Club would make me cringe.  Could easily be read as what you need to do to fit in with the clique!  Smells a bit of the rightly maligned Clapton anti-lads piece.
> 
> Leave the guides / rules to the Club.  I trust the Football Committee to get this particular issue right, as it's made up of fans.  Naturally, if it's off the mark, then fan power can quickly make things change again.


Please have a little faith in me as a writer. What I've written so far seems to have been fairly well received. Thanks.


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> BYOB? Bottles? NO! yes...beer, for the moment, is acceptable, really until the second bar in the ground becomes a reality.



I can see a market for Prosecco in cans.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> BYOB? Bottles? NO! yes...beer, for the moment, is acceptable, really until the second bar in the ground becomes a reality.



Seeing as everyone swerved this massive elephant in the actual second bar thread...

Is this the case? Serious question - is bringing drinks in going to be discouraged when the outside bar is there? How?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2016)

Posters easiest way to implement it at the moment


Dulwich Mishi said:


> Funnily enough we talked about this at the football Committee meeting yesterday..and signs are on the way.


Use this if you like


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 6, 2016)

maybe someone can pass this on


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't do Twitter. Can someone ask him to email me at therabblers@yahoo.co.uk for a mention on the website.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 6, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> It's strange as I obviously want us to win every week and storm the league but I don't really want to get promoted - can we refuse?
> National South would be ok but no higher please. A few Bromley fans I know have said the stricter drinking and segregation rules in The National league have definitely taken something away from going to non-league matches.


There isn't a chance in hell of us refusing and if we did we should go and play parks football. All the stuff we do in the community and the atmosphere generated is great and we will want to think about how to maintain that. But we're a football club looking to get as high as it possibly can as should every club in the football pyramid. Yes, do it in the right way. Yes maintain our excellent fan based and community teamwork. But for pity's sake, refuse promotion? Aside from anything else, I don't want Dulwich to be a laughing stock.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 7, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> It's strange as I obviously want us to win every week and storm the league but I don't really want to get promoted - can we refuse?
> National South would be ok but no higher please. A few Bromley fans I know have said the stricter drinking and segregation rules in The National league have definitely taken something away from going to non-league matches.


Unfortunately the big reason why supporting the Hamlet is so much fun nis that it's NOT like the Football League, and the Conference desperately want (at least it's National Division) to be just like the Football League, because if any of their clubs gets refused promotion for not meeting Football League criteria it reflects badly on their competition.

I'd very much like the Hamlet to win the Isthmian League championship for the fifth time, and the first time since 1949.  In the old amateur days there was no pyramid and no promotion, you just went out again the next season and tried to win it again.  That's no longer the reality in the modern era.  As I've pointed out previously, refusing to accept promotion would inevitably lead to the best manager we've ever had walking away to work at a higher level, and we'd struggle to replace him with anyone else of note as we'd be seen as an unambitious club.

Furthermore I think I'll wait until we actually get as far as Conference South, and until our new ground becomes a reality, before worrying about whether or not I'd like to see us go any further.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 8, 2016)

We have covered this ground before, but clubs refusing to take promotion sets a bad precedent and ultimately devalues and/or isolates the competition they're playing in. Teams who set out to dominate a regional league with no intention of moving up should be threatened with expulsion from FA competitions, IMO. [pages vornstyle76] There's a lack of Deep Play in leagues where teams don't take promotion. 

Furthermore, and without wishing to sound too fucking spiritual, the football club isn't just about whoever supports it now and the experience we/ they have. I think a strong top-of-non-league team (come to think of it, I don't think a team in the lower reaches of the FL is completely unrealistic) would be a good thing for the area and future generations. Refuse promotion and it's not impossible that the gains made by the club over the last few years would start to ebb away.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 8, 2016)

And after Saturday....we could well be facing the end-of-season play-offs again, where there will be four very strong sides in it. So chances are we will still be an Isthmian League next season anyway....the way we are going there could well be no promotion to turn down anyway!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 8, 2016)

Charlton fans have always produced excellent posters


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 9, 2016)

Re: refusing promotion.It's a very academic conversation at the mo, cos we're a hell of a way off getting to the Conference National. I personally don't think we'll get promoted this year, and if/when we did we'd probably struggle in the Conference South and take a few years at least to be promotion candidates. The Conference National itself is filled increasingly with ex-league clubs (soon to be even stronger with massively increased Football League parachute payments) against whom our crowds - even if they did continue growing rather than reverting back to something more normal - wouldn't even be that impressive, so would likely be a one season novelty of exciting/ruinous far flung away trips.

In the five years of improvement at Dulwich we've 'only' had one promotion, and that was largely thanks to having a once-in-a-generation talent driving us forward in the shape of Erhun (plus, lest we forget, Danny Carr, who was also phenomenal for the 8th tier). Gavin's great at youth development, playing stylishly and making us consistent challengers, but he isn't the kind of manager who'll make teams super-efficient at the business end of the season (yet).

I think there's a fair chance restrictions and policing in higher level football would be calmed down a lot sooner than Dulwich becoming an established 5th tier side, which remains a very hypothetical prospect.

Edit: Just read that Bromley, who have had comparable average attendances to us over the last few years, spent *eight* seasons in the Conference South.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 9, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Re: refusing promotion.It's a very academic conversation at the mo, cos we're a hell of a way off getting to the Conference National. I personally don't think we'll get promoted this year, and if/when we did we'd probably struggle in the Conference South and take a few years at least to be promotion candidates. The Conference National itself is filled increasingly with ex-league clubs (soon to be even stronger with massively increased Football League parachute payments) against whom our crowds - even if they did continue growing rather than reverting back to something more normal - wouldn't even be that impressive, so would likely be a one season novelty of exciting/ruinous far flung away trips.
> 
> In the five years of improvement at Dulwich we've 'only' had one promotion, and that was largely thanks to having a once-in-a-generation talent driving us forward in the shape of Erhun (plus, lest we forget, Danny Carr, who was also phenomenal for the 8th tier). Gavin's great at youth development, playing stylishly and making us consistent challengers, but he isn't the kind of manager who'll make teams super-efficient at the business end of the season (yet).
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this (other than reference to Conference National - the original poster was talking about Conference South).  I do, though, get annoyed when somehow progression on the pitch (and inevitably that involves promotion if and when we're good enough) is presented as a bad thing. We're a football club who have developed a decent ethos and a good atmosphere.  There is nothing more cliquey and stupid sounding than 'Lets refuse promotion so we can maintain our lovely matchday experience'.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 9, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> I agree with all of this (other than reference to Conference National - the original poster was talking about Conference South).


Original poster said "conference south would be ok but no higher" which is what I was riffing off.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh fair enough.  I think (without checking) he started off talking about refusal to Conference South but may have moved on!


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 9, 2016)

It was only a discussion point and a hypothetical question about refusing promotion. I would love to be in a position to actually worry about this in the real world.
At no point did I say we shouldn't accept our rightful place at the top of the non-league structure ;-)
I was just pointing out that in discussions with some Bromley fans I know that they said the restrictions in the higher division do take away some of the factors that make non-league so attractive compared to lower Football league matches.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 9, 2016)

The Bromley fans I speak to, also say their experience is mixed, new petty rules, more hassle/aggro with fans of other teams, but they enjoy away days (even if long traveling times) But all considered would rather be in the Conference

They have not always been so happy with sections of fans they have acquired, ie new fans failing to get behind the team, not understanding its non-league football and not always league standard, and also adhoc attempts by groups such as the EDL to attend (which to their credit were well handled by Bromley fans) but accept still problem with sexism - A section of fans ran brave attempt to run anti-homophobia campaign couple of years back


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 9, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> It was only a discussion point and a hypothetical question about refusing promotion. I would love to be in a position to actually worry about this in the real world.
> At no point did I say we shouldn't accept our rightful place at the top of the non-league structure ;-)
> I was just pointing out that in discussions with some Bromley fans I know that they said the restrictions in the higher division do take away some of the factors that make non-league so attractive compared to lower Football league matches.


If I have misinterpreted your post then apologies.  But asking the question 'can we refuse it?', along with the line 'conference south would be ok but no higher' gives a very strong indication you would like us to do so should the situation arise, and, as I said, for a Club with any desire to be taken as a serious entity, a complete non-starter.  A more interesting question would be how we might mitigate against the greater level of restrictions etc that come should we progress to ensure the basic ethos and collaborative approach that has developed over the last 5ish years continues.  Although I'd also agree with those who suggest its all a bit hypothetical at the moment anyway.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 9, 2016)

The 'do we want to get promoted' question has been around for a bit but I've always just thought of it as idle fans chatter. I'd never expect the club to listen to it at all and I don't know if anyone seriously expects them to. 

As far as changing atmospheres go, well it's already happened hasn't it? It's not the same now as when there were 600 in. The more-or-less forced moved to the TO stand has changed it again (for the better IMO although I know that's contentious) and it will continue to change in future in one way or another, promotion or not. Any attempt to ban drinks coming in when the new bar opens could have a massive effect I think, if that's likely to happen.


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 9, 2016)

I realise that no one would truly want or expect the club to refuse promotion - but I find it incredible that the idea is even mentioned. Any club that refuses promotion on the bizarre grounds that its fans might not have quite so much fun in a higher division should be chucked out of its league for completely devaluing the whole point of sporting competition. 

I have a great time when I go to Hamlet matches, but ultimately I want to see the team striving to win games and reach the highest level it possibly can. If that's not what it's all about, then what's the point? If I just wanted to spend my Saturday afternoons drinking and having a laugh, I could just go to any pub instead and it wouldn't cost me a tenner to get in. I'd have no interest in spending money on supporting a club that didn't want to be promoted, and I imagine many others would feel the same. I also suspect there would be very few coaches/players of any decent level of quality or ambition who would have any interest in joining us if that was the club's attitude.

Personally I'll love it if we go up - I want to see us testing ourselves on the pitch at the next level, and I want to visit those grounds and see us facing better teams. I also think that the club, with its current attendances, has outgrown its current division and is now at a point where it _needs_ to progress upwards, be it this year or the next.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 9, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> completely devaluing the whole point of sporting competition.


Err i was always told it was the taking part that counts
....but then i was always shit


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 9, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Err i was always told it was the taking part that counts
> ....but then i was always shit


Have you played for the supporters XI yet? You sound perfect.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 9, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> Have you played for the supporters XI yet? You sound perfect.


Not yet, I am planning too... I have devised and put in to action a special diet plan...to help me get up to standard


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 9, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Not yet, I am planning too... I have devised and put in to action a special diet plan...to help me get up to standard


Does that involve 10 pints of Edgar Kail Ale and half a dozen beef burgers from the food shed washed down with a couple of packets of Scampi Fries?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 9, 2016)

Jimbob73 said:


> Does that involve 10 pints of Edgar Kail Ale and half a dozen beef burgers from the food shed washed down with a couple of packets of Scampi Fries?


none of that ale rubbish. white ace and ginsters.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 9, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Not yet, I am planning too... I have devised and put in to action a special diet plan...to help me get up to standard


If you really want to hit the ground running, I can recommend developing a 30 a day B&H habit.  This will not only contribute to your overall fitness levels, but will also enable you to fit in well both before the game and at half time ...


----------



## Scutta (Feb 9, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> If you really want to hit the ground running, I can recommend developing a 30 a day B&H habit.  This will not only contribute to your overall fitness levels, but will also enable you to fit in well both before the game and at half time ...


got that one sorted too but with cutters choice..... means i can smoke more for less money.... not just a pretty face  hat rack..


----------



## Joe K (Feb 9, 2016)

I scored my wondergoal for the ST when I'd drunk about two bottles of wine the night before. Not that I'd look for any excuse to mention it or anything.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 9, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I scored my wondergoal for the ST when I'd drunk about two bottles of wine the night before. Not that I'd look for any excuse to mention it or anything.


Video or it didn't happen.  Of both the goal and the wine drinking obviously.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 9, 2016)

I think this was tried, tested and failed by the lads on Saturday at VCD


----------



## Scutta (Feb 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I think this was tried, tested and failed by the lads on Saturday at VCD


worked for VCD judging by the coughing...


----------



## Joe K (Feb 9, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> Video or it didn't happen.  Of both the goal and the wine drinking obviously.



I can draw you a picture of it:


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 9, 2016)

What's this about - Friendly game away to Phoenix Sports (Match off) - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club ?

Did anyone know it was even match ON at any point?!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 9, 2016)

With the crowds we are getting and the manager we have we should be at least one league up imo.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Feb 9, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I can draw you a picture of it:
> 
> View attachment 83223


An the wine?


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Feb 9, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> An the whine?



See some of Joe's earlier posts


----------



## Joe K (Feb 10, 2016)

Matboy_Slim said:


> See some of Joe's earlier posts



Just going to go and have a little look at my posts-to-likes ratio.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 10, 2016)

AW MAN MATT'S IS BETTER. 

Going to have to have a long hard look at myself now.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 10, 2016)

No, I


pompeydunc said:


> What's this about - Friendly game away to Phoenix Sports (Match off) - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club ?
> 
> Did anyone know it was even match ON at any point?!


No, I  didn't.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 10, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I can draw you a picture of it:
> 
> View attachment 83223



Mishit cross.


----------



## Champion_hill (Feb 10, 2016)

Vornstyle has to be the best keeper that the supporters team never had. The term 'sweeper keeper' was coined by his performance on Peckham park following fatalities to several strikers.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 10, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> What's this about - Friendly game away to Phoenix Sports (Match off) - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club ?
> 
> Did anyone know it was even match ON at any point?!


Not sure I'd have wanted another visit to Barnehurst/Crayford in the same year, never mind the same week.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 10, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> I realise that no one would truly want or expect the club to refuse promotion - but I find it incredible that the idea is even mentioned. Any club that refuses promotion on the bizarre grounds that its fans might not have quite so much fun in a higher division should be chucked out of its league for completely devaluing the whole point of sporting competition.
> 
> I have a great time when I go to Hamlet matches, but ultimately I want to see the team striving to win games and reach the highest level it possibly can. If that's not what it's all about, then what's the point? If I just wanted to spend my Saturday afternoons drinking and having a laugh, I could just go to any pub instead and it wouldn't cost me a tenner to get in. I'd have no interest in spending money on supporting a club that didn't want to be promoted, and I imagine many others would feel the same. I also suspect there would be very few coaches/players of any decent level of quality or ambition who would have any interest in joining us if that was the club's attitude.
> 
> Personally I'll love it if we go up - I want to see us testing ourselves on the pitch at the next level, and I want to visit those grounds and see us facing better teams. I also think that the club, with its current attendances, has outgrown its current division and is now at a point where it _needs_ to progress upwards, be it this year or the next.


If you look back at the history of our league you'll find multiple examples of clubs winning back-to-back championships or hat-tricks of championships without going up, because there was no pyramid structure in non-league football until the early 1980's.  Hamlet's gory days with the 10,000+ crowds came whilst playing in a self-contained league of fourteen clubs with no promotion or relegation, so I doubt anyone at the time felt that devalued the competition or our winning it.

Of course times have changed, and not necessarily for the better in some ways.  (Not sure I'd enjoy being a struggling Fourth Division side like ex-Isthmian clubs such as Dagenham or Barnet.)  I agree that, now we are the biggest club in the league by a distance and most of the clubs we've enjoyed locking swords with in recent years are at Conference level, we should aspire to join them and renew our rivalries with the likes of Maidstone, Wealdstone, Sutton, Bromley etc., then just aspire to be as good as we can in whichever division we find ourselves.

I desperately want to see us win the first Isthmian championship of my lifetime, which will inevitably mean promotion, and I'll look forward to challenging ourselves in Conference South as I felt it was our 'natural level' when it was first formed more than a decade ago.  (Unfortunately its formation coincided with a spell in the doldrums as we found ourselves leapfrogged by all sorts of clubs that had spent the previous decades playing at lower levels than ourselves.)  However I do feel very strongly that the Isthmian League is worth winning in its own right and I'll be rather disappointed if we go up, without winning it, in the play-offs.  When we were in D1S I just wanted to get back to the Premier Division after twelve seasons at the lower level.  If Maidstone had pipped us to the D1S championship I'd have been just as grateful to win the play-offs and go up by that route, but this time I'd rather wait another season if I have to and win the league outright to go up as champions.  I hope we can win it this season, and still believe we can, but I'm getting increasingly frustrated by the number of points we're losing to teams in the bottom half of the table.  (Seven of our eight league defeats to date are against sides currently below halfway, which is shocking really.)


----------



## Joe K (Feb 10, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Mishit cross.



So it's been claimed, but it wasn't, I promise.


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 10, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> If you look back at the history of our league you'll find multiple examples of clubs winning back-to-back championships or hat-tricks of championships without going up, because there was no pyramid structure in non-league football until the early 1980's.  Hamlet's gory days with the 10,000+ crowds came whilst playing in a self-contained league of fourteen clubs with no promotion or relegation, so I doubt anyone at the time felt that devalued the competition or our winning it.



I do understand that there are multiple totally legitimate reasons why a club may refuse or be denied promotion after winning a league - my issue is more with the concept of refusing it on the grounds that fans won't be able to have as much fun, or won't be able to drink, or anything along those lines.

Agree with what you're saying though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 10, 2016)

Went down to Kings College Hospital and Maudsley to chat with the Junior Doctors who were taking action today

Not only were they pleased to see Hamlet supporters there, both sets of Junior Doctors at Kings & Maudsley mentioned (without any prompting) how "inclusive" and community orientated Dulwich Hamlet FC was - It was pleasing to see our community and solidarity work having such an impact


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like the team have listened to those who don't want promotion...


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 11, 2016)

Can we refuse relegation?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 11, 2016)

Champion_hill said:


> Vornstyle has to be the best keeper that the supporters team never had. The term 'sweeper keeper' was coined by his performance on Peckham park following fatalities to several strikers.


 Ah...Supporters' Team...I remember when we had one of those. Looks like this season will be the first season ever when the Supporters Team never played an eleven-a-side game, since it's current inception in May 1989.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 11, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> I do understand that there are multiple totally legitimate reasons why a club may refuse or be denied promotion after winning a league - my issue is more with the concept of refusing it on the grounds that fans won't be able to have as much fun, or won't be able to drink, or anything along those lines.
> 
> Agree with what you're saying though.


 No doubt some 'fans' would stop supporting The Hamlet & go to 'real' grassroots football at Peckham town...if we were ever to move up the pyramid. No names mentioned, naturally...


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No doubt some 'fans' would stop supporting The Hamlet & go to 'real' grassroots football at Peckham town...if we were ever to move up the pyramid. No names mentioned, naturally...


As soon as I'm being told to sit down, I'm off!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2016)

HELP ! Anyone know
Pantone Reference for the Dulwich Hamlet Pink?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 11, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> HELP ! Anyone know
> Pantone Reference for the Dulwich Hamlet Pink?


Pantone 230 apparently.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2016)

Is that the away shirt pink

just had confirmed crest badge pink
is 204 C   -	C0 M64 Y0 K0


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 11, 2016)

To be honest nobody knows what 'Dulwich Hamlet Pink' is...in the 1890's all the photos were black & white!


----------



## Lezford (Feb 12, 2016)

To coin Mishi's phrase..."Ah...Supporters' Team"...as he points out this may be the first season that we don't play an 11 a side game, however as he may want people to believe the supporters teams has not folded and we are (along with Mr Dooley) currently preparing for the summer 6 a side tournaments. We could yet go all season un-beaten


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, I was being a little sarcastic in my comment, and apologise for leaving off the winky thing.

I do, though, think it extremely sad that we haven't had an eleven-a-side game yet this season, as the continuity of one ninety minute game a season, would be a good thing to do.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 12, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, I was being a little sarcastic in my comment, and apologise for leaving off the winky thing.
> 
> I do, though, think it extremely sad that we haven't had an eleven-a-side game yet this season, as the continuity of one ninety minute game a season, would be a good thing to do.



Even if you had left it on. Lester's winky is massive as it appears on my phone.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 12, 2016)

I love to play in a supporters match, quite happy to help organise something if anyone wants help - who normally does it?


----------



## Shadsy (Feb 12, 2016)

Interestingly (for me, anyway) there is a proposal to revise the ward structure of Southwark council, which would mean a new Champion Hill ward being created to eat up parts of what used to be called East Dulwich and South Camberwell. As a resident, I am very much in favour of this.
Southwark | LGBCE


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2016)

I reckon there should be a 'Monster Raving Pink & blue Comfast' candidate, if there is....I wonder who might put themselves forward...


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 12, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I reckon there should be a 'Monster Raving Pink & blue Comfast' candidate, if there is....I wonder who might put themselves forward...



Oddly enough. I think if the club put a candidate forward we could win the champion hill seat. The number of votes required is not out of the question.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Oddly enough. I think if the club put a candidate forward we could win the champion hill seat. The number of votes required is not out of the question.



They should do it just to annoy that Barber twat. 


(Although I think I read somewhere that the ground isn't actually in his area, despite him carrying on as he does?)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## StephenMac (Feb 15, 2016)

I see that Maidstone fans don't seem terribly enamoured with Dan Sweeney. Shame that.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 15, 2016)

Where? Any chance of a link... not so much fun if you're the only one who can 'see'....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> I see that Maidstone fans don't seem terribly enamoured with Dan Sweeney. Shame that.



Is he not playing well or is he angling for another move already?


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 15, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Where? Any chance of a link... not so much fun if you're the only one who can 'see'....


Here you go for starters, but mentions peppered around a number of threads about their disappointing, um, win against 4th placed Gosport.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 15, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is he not playing well or is he angling for another move already?


The former, but who knows. To be fair, the Maidstone fans seem an incredibly difficult bunch to satisfy. Second in their league but you wouldn't know from their message board.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> The former, but who knows. To be fair, the Maidstone fans seem an incredibly difficult bunch to satisfy. Second in their league but you wouldn't know from their message board.



Good job we don't have anyone like that on here.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 15, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Good job we don't have anyone like that on here.


This place is a stroll in the park compared with just about every other football forum i've ever seen.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 15, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> The former, but who knows. To be fair, the Maidstone fans seem an incredibly difficult bunch to satisfy. Second in their league but you wouldn't know from their message board.


A bit like ours then!


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 15, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> A bit like ours then!


Nah, not really. Not long ago they had people whining about winning three or four games 1-0 (only!) on the trot. I reckon we'd all take a run like that right now.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 15, 2016)

https://issuu.com/svponline/docs/issue_6digiPage 90 - rhys profile


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 16, 2016)

Clicked on that link: page not found.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh yeah. Sorry. Well it's the Non league mag. http://www.thenonleague.com


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 16, 2016)

TheNonLeague Issue 6 

Missed the space after the url

Page 90


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 16, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> TheNonLeague Issue 6
> 
> Missed the space after the url
> 
> Page 90


Good to see him giving credit to the supporters...and that he rates Ash rather more highly than many.

In other news, best odds for the title now are:
Hampton 5/2
East Thurrock 7/2
Tonbridge 4/1
Bognor 6/1
Dulwich 8/1
Jealous twats from Kingston 14/1


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 17, 2016)

What site are you getting those on?


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 17, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> What site are you getting those on?


Oddschecker


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 17, 2016)

Loving this

we could do a great send up of fans knitting, wearing flat caps (and we have a whippet)

anyway, think its more to do with allowing women into the ground or non "lads"not sure about dogs

I blame those ex (and current) Millwall fans who attend Champion Hill


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 17, 2016)

FC United of Manchester
Fundraising ideas

Support our fundraising events


 Buy a ticket and take your friends to one of our many fundraising events. These include comedy nights, opera evenings, quizzes, vinyl nights, sponsored walks and runs and much more. Always enjoyable and a great opportunity to meet other FCers, our events are well worth turning out for. Check out our  calendar  for details of forthcoming events.
Join Treasureline


 The Treasureline is a weekly lottery open to all FC fans, families and friends. Each Treasureline member receives a membership card bearing eight separate unique numbers. This represents eight individual chances to win up to £1,000 weekly. Click here for full details including a registration form to sign up to Treasureline.
Buy Pound for the Ground Tickets at home matches


 Pound for the Ground tickets are available at every home league game. The winning ticket is drawn at half time and the lucky winner receives £200. Over the past three seasons we have raised more than £36,000 from the Pound for the Ground draw. Not a bad return for people buying tickets for £1 each. You can’t miss our sellers outside the ground so make their day – and ours – by buying a ticket or two. Click here for more info.
Donate to our collecting barrels at home games


 Another way to donate every game is to look out of the green barrels inside and outside our ground to deposit your loose change in for the DF. They've been a regular feature at all home games over recent years and have so far raised more than £60,000 for the DF. Whether it’s loose change that you might have lying around or foreign coins and notes from that trip away you’ve never got round to cashing in, donate them to the barrels and we’ll put them to good use. Click here for more info.
Holiday Draw


 Do you want the chance to win £5,000 towards your holiday? Win £5,000 towards your holiday with FC and COOPTRAVEL The Holiday Draw raises a £1,000 every month towards the DF, but with your help can raise more. For just £10 per month you get the chance to win £1,000 holiday voucher each and every month and a £5,000 holiday voucher at the end of the year. Click here for more info.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 18, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Loving this
> 
> we could do a great send up of fans knitting, wearing flat caps (and we have a whippet)
> 
> ...



Ironically, in the heyday of the Northern League in which those clubs now play, clubs like Bishop Auckland pulled massive crowds of working class people who would probably have worn home-made knitted scarves.  Perhaps the modern vogue up there is for crowds to be dominated by "proper football lads" in designer label leisurewear, making anyone unlike themselves feel unwelcome?  I think I'd rather have our fans thanks.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 18, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Ironically, in the heyday of the Northern League in which those clubs now play, clubs like Bishop Auckland pulled massive crowds of working class people who would probably have worn home-made knitted scarves.  Perhaps the modern vogue up there is for crowds to be dominated by "proper football lads" in designer label leisurewear, making anyone unlike themselves feel unwelcome?  I think I'd rather have our fans thanks.



Doesn't take very long on Google to find a few pictures of the North Shields 'lads' posing in front of some borderline EDL stuff. Also, Northallerton Town are local to where I grew up and have fuck all fans. 

When Darlington went down to the Northern League we went to a few places where there were proper support bases - our hosts, the aforementioned Bishop Auckland, Whitley Bay and one or two others. Everywhere else was a mix of bitter old men and Newcastle/ Hartlepool/ Sunderland fans who'd taken a day off their proper club to come and have a good old-fashioned policeless fight. The NL's romanticism is overstated.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 18, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Doesn't take very long on Google to find a few pictures of the North Shields 'lads' posing in front of some borderline EDL stuff. Also, Northallerton Town are local to where I grew up and have fuck all fans.
> 
> When Darlington went down to the Northern League we went to a few places where there were proper support bases - our hosts, the aforementioned Bishop Auckland, Whitley Bay and one or two others. Everywhere else was a mix of bitter old men and Newcastle/ Hartlepool/ Sunderland fans who'd taken a day off their proper club to come and have a good old-fashioned policeless fight. The NL's romanticism is overstated.


Roger and I went to a Bishop Auckland v Blyth Spartans match in the NPL (as opposed to NL) on Easter Saturday 2000 at Bishop's old Kingsway ground.  

That was great fun and a cracking atmosphere with around 60-70 away fans in a crowd of 400 or so, no problem at all, very friendly, wore our Hamlet colours and supporters of both clubs chatted to us in the bar afterwards.  The game was a real blood and thunder contest that finished 1-1.  One home fan remarked that if we thought that was a fierce contest we should come back when they play Spennymoor!

Our game with Canvey was played on good Friday and for something to do I thought of going to a game as far afield as possible - Inter City train from King's X to Darlington wasn't much more than 2 hours, then branch line to Bishop.  Our manager Frank Murphy was gobsmacked when we got back to his pub in Sydenham around 10pm, asked if we'd gone to a game, and we told him where we'd been!


----------



## Joe K (Feb 18, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Roger and I went to a Bishop Auckland v Blyth Spartans match in the NPL (as opposed to NL) on Easter Saturday 2000 at Bishop's old Kingsway ground.
> 
> That was great fun and a cracking atmosphere with around 60-70 away fans in a crowd of 400 or so, no problem at all, very friendly, wore our Hamlet colours and supporters of both clubs chatted to us in the bar afterwards.  The game was a real blood and thunder contest that finished 1-1.  One home fan remarked that if we thought that was a fierce contest we should come back when they play Spennymoor!
> 
> Our game with Canvey was played on good Friday and for something to do I thought of going to a game as far afield as possible - Inter City train from King's X to Darlington wasn't much more than 2 hours, then branch line to Bishop.  Our manager Frank Murphy was gobsmacked when we got back to his pub in Sydenham around 10pm, asked if we'd gone to a game, and we told him where we'd been!



I went to a Bishop - Blyth game in the mid-nineties, when Spartans were sponsored by _Viz _and wearing the 'drink beer, smoke tabs' logo on their shirts. That was a good atmosphere, although not entirely 'friendly'. BA v Spennymoor or Blyth v Whitley Bay would be a different kettle of fish, though - proper derbies with well over 1000 in for them. There are a fair few clubs in the NL who just hang off the coat tails of the reputations of the aforementioned, and whose crowds consist mostly of old gadges, girlfriends and groundhoppers. 

Think my mum was born near Kingsway, and Stan Laurel was brought up just round the corner.


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 18, 2016)

Rumours of a third (midland) league at step 2 . so , can we get in the top 7 for promotion ?


----------



## Joe K (Feb 19, 2016)

Hmmm. Surely the step crying out for a third league is this one, although I can perhaps see the virtues of one at Step 2. Massive bottleneck into the Conference though - you'd probably be looking at champions up, then one from the second place teams.

I think - and sorry for anyone who ever reads Kempster, as you'll have seen this played out a million times before - the extra league needs to be a Step 3, which would (or should) pull the Conference North footprint back into shape and concentrate the NPL and Southern League into narrower areas, thereby encouraging clubs from the outlying feeder leagues (the Northern and Western Leagues) to take promotion.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 19, 2016)

mick mccartney said:


> Rumours of a third (midland) league at step 2 . so , can we get in the top 7 for promotion ?


Where are you hearing these rumours? Can't even see anything on even the most barking mad forums. Seems unlikely that any plans, if they exist, would kick in next season.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet Rabble copycats 1922


----------



## all to nah (Feb 20, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 83658 Dulwich Hamlet Rabble copycats 1922


 These seems to be a great photo for a sticker.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2016)

One of our mates from Dulwich2Dunkirk has written a blog post about here experiences: They're still there


----------



## 3010 (Feb 20, 2016)

New keeper signed on loan: Edwards Joins On Loan  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

From Google he's most famous for this:


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 20, 2016)

3010 said:


> New keeper signed on loan: Edwards Joins On Loan  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> From Google he's most famous for this:




Unimpressed. I may have had a drink but no one replaces Phil.

The young one. The spanish one. The french one. All rubbish.

Should have just played Brown if you hate Phil. He better me injured Gavin or I'm going full Mick on you.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 20, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Unimpressed. I may have had a drink but no one replaces Phil.
> 
> The young one. The spanish one. The french one. All rubbish.
> 
> Should have just played Brown if you hate Phil. He better me injured Gavin or I'm going full Mick on you.



This is total BS.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 20, 2016)

3010 said:


> New keeper signed on loan: Edwards Joins On Loan  - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> From Google he's most famous for this:



That's quite funny.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 20, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> That's quite funny.



Funny!??? Why you hate Phil?


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 20, 2016)

The video, Michael, the video.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 20, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> The video, Michael, the video.



#becareful #michaelswatching


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 21, 2016)

Michael, we have one goalkeeper and he hasn't been in the greatest form lately. Do you really believe Oshane is ready yet? If we were promoted Phil couldn't play every week. Think it would be fair to say that Preston Edwards hasn't signed as a back up.


----------



## EDC (Feb 21, 2016)

He's just pissed off his T Shirt will be redundant.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 21, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Michael, we have one goalkeeper and he hasn't been in the greatest form lately. Do you really believe Oshane is ready yet? If we were promoted Phil couldn't play every week. Think it would be fair to say that Preston Edwards hasn't signed as a back up.



Hi Liam. I think Oshane deserves his chance this season after his performances last time for the first team, but I have not seem him lately so maybe he has struggled on loan.

And I am slightly frustrated that we have tried to sign many replacements for Phil for him to heroically win back his shirt each time.

Got full respect for your opinion though. Hopefully Preston Edwards takes us up.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 21, 2016)

To be fair, I spoke to Phil before and after the Farnborough game and he said he was absolutely shattered and planned to go home and go straight to bed. Signing a keeper of Edwards' pedigree makes total sense if some of the pressure to perform every 3 days is taken off Phil.

Also, Preston's sister reached the final of Britain's Got Talent 2013, so that means we'll automatically go up.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 21, 2016)

Michael,  no I don't think Oshane is ready to play at our current level yet. He needs the experience he has been getting at Phoenix and one day hopefully he will reach the standard. Phil is a great team player and a very good keeper but realistically we haven't signed a player of Preston Edwards standard to be back up. However,  I am sure Phil will put him under pressure and be ready to step up when required.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 21, 2016)

I fear it's too late to win the title even with a 24ft by 8ft genetically engineered wall of flesh in goal.


----------



## toby kempton (Feb 22, 2016)

NDR but fa youth cup qf Chelsea u18s vs reading u18s Fri night at Stanford bridge £5 for adults
Youth Cup tickets on sale now


----------



## 3010 (Feb 23, 2016)

A blow for headline writers as ex-Hamlet player Billy Crook moves from Met Police to Enfield Town: Town Switch for Crook


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Michael,  no I don't think Oshane is ready to play at our current level yet. He needs the experience he has been getting at Phoenix and one day hopefully he will reach the standard. Phil is a great team player and a very good keeper but realistically we haven't signed a player of Preston Edwards standard to be back up. However,  I am sure Phil will put him under pressure and be ready to step up when required.


Agree.  Don't think Oshane is ready to play every week if we're chasing the championship.  But I reckon he's better than Rob Tolfrey was at the same age, and Rob is probably the best keeper in our league now, so Oshane remains a fine long-term prospect.  Oshane's distribution is his biggest weakness for me - far too hesitant in releasing the ball (in one home game last season he was penalised under the '6 second rule' during the first half with the score goalless - there's no way he was wasting time on purpose, but he'd had the ball in his hands for well over ten seconds before the ref blew) and his kicking can be erratic.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2016)

Notice board at Champion Hill
still refers to Bari game not Saturdays home game


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes, sorry...that's sort of my fault. Me & the Honor Oak Handyman have a key. I was in Hamburg & only got back last night. He couldn't change it on Tuesday, as he wasn't at the game, as he did the one previous time I was not about in October.

I was planning to change it yesterday evening, going to Champion Hill from Gatiwick, but went home instead.

I changed it this morning. Not bad, considering...

I work every other Saturday, and when we're at home & I'm at work, I head to the ground post-match to change it.

So about 36 hours late for only one game ain't too bad, but apologies. It's basicially my responsibility, so my fault.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 25, 2016)

hope note re next game was not seen as any criticism, certainly not meant
was just saying
as i know people going past note details -

its been a great addition to our profile


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2016)

Sure enough early this morning board had changed


----------



## GregDHFC (Feb 26, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> hope note re next game was not seen as any criticism, certainly not meant
> was just saying
> as i know people going past note details -
> 
> its been a great addition to our profile



I agree that it's a great addition.

Did there used to be a board with upcoming match details outside Sainsbury's in the mid 1990s?  I remember as a kid going past there and seeing something, and I loved the names of the teams. It was part of the reason I "persuaded" my dad to take me to my first Hamlet games back then.

If there wasn't a board outside Sainsbury's, I must have dreamt all that.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Sure enough early this morning board had changed


 Um, yes, I told you that two posts before...of course it's 'sure enough'...I told you I'd changed it! Did you think I was making it up???


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 26, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um, yes, I told you that two posts before...of course it's 'sure enough'...I told you I'd changed it! Did you think I was making it up???



Hahaha classic


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2016)

Know Mishi - just I know you were pushed for time after your trip - so pleased to see


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2016)

An old board is still visible on the wall by the stairs down to car wash area


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2016)

That board was, in effect, never used. Seemed a 'good idea' at the time, until it was realised someone would have to put fixtures on there!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2016)

So the scare tactics start - Dulwich hamlet will give our kids cancer line

how irresponsible

Daily Mail find cause of Cancer ....Its Dulwich hamlet #ffs


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 26, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> The video, Michael, the video.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 1, 2016)

Paris rugby shirt

poor quality picture but pink and blue zig zag design


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 1, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 84169 Paris rugby shirt
> 
> poor quality picture but pink and blue zig zag design



Not bad, but next season's kit has already been designed...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 2, 2016)

see number of clubs organising Easter egg hunt for kids at Easter
maybe before Tonbridge game ?


----------



## EDC (Mar 2, 2016)

Happy 50th Birthday to Hamlet legend Lee Akers.  I'll never forget his advertising board wrecking celebration at Tooting in the Trophy. #truepassion


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 3, 2016)

EDC said:


> Happy 50th Birthday to Hamlet legend Lee Akers.  I'll never forget his advertising board wrecking celebration at Tooting in the Trophy. #truepassion


Lee was the first player younger than myself to appear in our first team in August 1985, and played the last of his 500+ games for us a few weeks before turning 40 in January 2006.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 3, 2016)

It would have been a darn sight more games...but, I think from memory, he had no less than five spells at the Club. Imagine if he had stayed at Champion Hill for his whole career...


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 4, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It would have been a darn sight more games...but, I think from memory, he had no less than five spells at the Club. Imagine if he had stayed at Champion Hill for his whole career...


An average of let's say 40 appearances a season every season (out of say 50-60 first team games each season) for 20 years equates to around 800 - so he'd have beaten Reg Merritt's club record of 576 out of sight.


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 4, 2016)

Seems that Terrell Forbes has turned up at Farnborough. Curious.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 4, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Seems that Terrell Forbes has turned up at Farnborough. Curious.


He didn't seem to be getting regular starts at Hemel.  Solid defender though; let's hope he helps them nick some points of the teams around us.


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 4, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> He didn't seem to be getting regular starts at Hemel.  Solid defender though; let's hope he helps them nick some points of the teams around us.


Quite. They've signed Dennis Oli from Hemel at the same time to get them some goals. No idea where money is suddenly coming from at Farnborough though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 4, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Quite. They've signed Dennis Oli from Hemel at the same time to get them some goals. No idea where money is suddenly coming from at Farnborough though.


All the money they've saved by not paying their creditors!


----------



## darryl (Mar 4, 2016)

K's off to Chessington Golf Centre (sadly not Chessington Gold Centre, as the headline originally said)
'It will be the making of the club': Kingstonian announce plans to build new stadium on Chessington Gold Centre


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2016)

very good!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 4, 2016)

Scutta said:


> very good!


 They'd make more money for their club if they got it sponsored by a local estate agents...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 4, 2016)

Forest Green stewards overstepping the mark with Grimsby fan with inflatable, fan may be stupid but ......

(Thank goodness we have great stewards at Champion Hill - know we all appreciate it)


----------



## 3010 (Mar 4, 2016)

Erskine out on loan for a month: Jacob Erskine makes loan move to Cray Wanderers - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
Doesn't really leave us with many different options up front now (as he at least could hold the ball up quite well) unless there are plans to bring someone else in.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 5, 2016)

Love this article. Was this posted back in August?

WWW.outside-left.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/the-swaggering-dandies.html?m=1

Nick is also the author of Punks, Pirates and football...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 5, 2016)

Think we could do a version of this 
Scolly ?


----------



## darryl (Mar 6, 2016)

Palace "Ultras"? No.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 7, 2016)

I see T&M are playing their london senior cup game with harrow on Thursday.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2016)

Tonbridge and Hampton, both win tonight.

Unless they all go on a hamlet-esque slump (which looks unlikely), safe to say title has probably gone.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2016)

on another note billericay drew with bottom of the table Lewes...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 9, 2016)

WEARSIDE LEAGUE side Horden Colliery Welfare say they had no option but to fold after being forced out of their Welfare Park home.

The County Durham club have played at Welfare Park since they were formed in 1908 and currently play at Step 7 of the Non-League Pyramid.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 84284 Forest Green stewards overstepping the mark with Grimsby fan with inflatable, fan may be stupid but ......
> 
> (Thank goodness we have great stewards at Champion Hill - know we all appreciate it)


Hope we never sink to this level (at QPR)


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 84284 Forest Green stewards overstepping the mark with Grimsby fan with inflatable, fan may be stupid but ....


Why is the fan being stupid? There's a long association between inflatable items at football and we have our very own semi-official inflatable too.



> Mr Winship, 41, from Ulceby, was later interviewed by the Grimsby Telegraph and told the newspaper he "couldn't breathe" as he was ejected.
> He said he had taken an inflatable football to the match to inject a "bit of fun" into the game.
> But when he began blowing it up, he was told by a steward the item would be taken off him, he said.
> When he refused to hand it over, he said he was grabbed by another steward who put him in a headlock and ejected him from the stands.
> Grimsby Town fan's ejection from Forest Green match investigated - BBC News


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Why is the fan being stupid? There's a long association between inflatable items at football and we have our very own semi-official inflatable too.



If a steward lays a hand on anyone that's done nothing wrong, lay your hands on them and the courts can decide if necessary.

I'd hope no one would stand by and let a Dulwich fan be manhandled by a steward for no reason.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Why is the fan being stupid.



He's supporting Grimsby. What a dick.


----------



## EDC (Mar 9, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> If a steward lays a hand on anyone that's done nothing wrong, lay your hands on them and the courts can decide if necessary.
> 
> I'd hope no one would stand by and let a Dulwich fan be manhandled by a steward for no reason.



No we should kick the fuck out of them.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2016)

EDC said:


> No we should kick the fuck out of them.


outrageous. they're just doing their job.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Why is the fan being stupid? There's a long association between inflatable items at football and we have our very own semi-official inflatable too.




The steward's were suggesting the Grimsby fan was trying to throw the inflatable ball onto the pitch during the game


----------



## EDC (Mar 10, 2016)

Is throwing streamers on the pitch ok?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 10, 2016)

EDC said:


> Is throwing streamers on the pitch ok?



Shirt swapping?


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The steward's were suggesting the Grimsby fan was trying to throw the inflatable ball onto the pitch during the game


The newspaper report says that he was just inflating it. Whatever the fuck he was doing, putting him in a headlock was waaaay out of order.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 11, 2016)

Would love a Dulwich Hamlet version of this Beannie Hat ?

and would still love a Dulwich Hamlet FC car sticker (good advertising)


----------



## all to nah (Mar 11, 2016)

Even though it seems to be a little off topic: On a party in February Mishi and I convinced an Altona 93 supporter to come over for the Dulwich Hamlet home match on March 19th. He booked his flights now and would like to watch a second match on Sunday. He would love to visit White Heart Lane. Does any of you know, if it's possible to get a single ticket for their match against Bournemouth? I've just been to the Premier League once (in the early 2000s) and have no idea, how to buy tickets, tbh.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 11, 2016)

all to nah said:


> Even though it seems to be a little off topic: On a party in February Mishi and I convinced an Altona 93 supporter to come over for the Dulwich Hamlet home match on March 19th. He booked his flights now and would like to watch a second match on Sunday. He would love to visit White Heart Lane. Does any of you know, if it's possible to get a single ticket for their match against Bournemouth? I've just been to the Premier League once (in the early 2000s) and have no idea, how to buy tickets, tbh.



Update



you would normally buy the ticket via the club web site

Going to be very difficult to get a ticket as Tottenham with a chance to win Championship

StubHub!

StubHub!


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 11, 2016)

all to nah said:


> Even though it seems to be a little off topic: On a party in February Mishi and I convinced an Altona 93 supporter to come over for the Dulwich Hamlet home match on March 19th. He booked his flights now and would like to watch a second match on Sunday. He would love to visit White Heart Lane. Does any of you know, if it's possible to get a single ticket for their match against Bournemouth? I've just been to the Premier League once (in the early 2000s) and have no idea, how to buy tickets, tbh.



If he's not fussed about which team he's supporting, it might be easier for him to get a ticket in the Bournemouth end? A few years back a couple of my mates wanted to go to Spurs v Portsmouth and it was difficult getting tickets through the Spurs site, but it turned out to be very easy to get them for the Portsmouth end. I also took my dad to Arsenal v Bolton two or three years ago and it was easy to get tickets through the Bolton site for the away end. Not sure if it's still like that now though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 11, 2016)

Clapton having a pop

Don't have a problem with us taking money from estate agents (were owned by a property company) so long as we continue to argue for housing for all, its when it stops clubs, fans speaking out


----------



## Joe K (Mar 11, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Don't have a problem with us taking money from estate agents (were owned by a property company) so long as we continue to argue for housing for all, its when it stops clubs, fans speaking out




Item one: ban in place because it was an FA game, with FA game regulations.

Item two: not noticed this thanks to paucity of home games I attend now, but it's not very nice. Not keen on artisanal food types sexistbanter, which is more common than you'd think. Guess the fucker had to go looking for it, mind.

Item three: Well, yes, because it was the fans who asked for the club to have a stand sponsored by the estate agent. 

Making a match poster which invokes memories of a horrible stadium tragedy, being unaware that the tragedy ever happened, then implying that a certain club's fans were guilty of hooliganism during said tragedy? Only at Clapton.


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 11, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Don't have a problem with us taking money from estate agents (were owned by a property company) so long as we continue to argue for housing for all, its when it stops clubs, fans speaking out




That guy looks obsessed with stirring up a "rivalry" with Dulwich.  Sad.


----------



## k12m (Mar 11, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Item one: ban in place because it was an FA game, with FA game regulations.
> 
> Item two: not noticed this thanks to paucity of home games I attend now, but it's not very nice. Not keen on artisanal food types sexistbanter, which is more common than you'd think. Guess the fucker had to go looking for it, mind.
> 
> ...



It was me getting confused with Heysel.
I am from Italy and we talk much more about that than Hilsborough, so I easily get confused.
I hope this clarifies it and I am sorry for saying that.
You keep talking about the "invoking memories" but you have no idea why that flyer was designed.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 11, 2016)

I still have a soft spot for Clapton
but some of their fans are really a joke
and of course our response should be - blind indifference

Never heard Dulwich Hamlet fan claim we were political correct paradise or pure in thought and never suggested we have the answers to the worlds problems

What I have witnessed are fans just trying to do the right thing in their community

by doing something constructive rather than moaning about things or seeking divisions

Building on what unites us and what affects our local communities


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 11, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Clapton having a pop
> 
> Don't have a problem with us taking money from estate agents (were owned by a property company) so long as we continue to argue for housing for all, its when it stops clubs, fans speaking out






GregDHFC said:


> That guy looks obsessed with stirring up a "rivalry" with Dulwich.  Sad.


Well, yes, but then people who insist on copying these inane Twitter messages onto here appear equally obsessed with Clapton.  I couldn't give a fuck about Clapton's ridiculous righteous lefty fans (I'll bet many of them have middle class parents who epitomise everything they profess to hate) and their bitter and twisted thoughts on the Hamlet and the world in general, although as one of the Isthmian League's founder members and long time regular rivals of the Hamlet for 70 years or so up to the mid-70's I'd still like to think they could get back into this league one day.  (And I would think quite a few clubs are sponsored by estate agents - so in fact, NOT "only at Dulwich".)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 11, 2016)

We've never marketed ourselves as a political club...they do, despite paying every week to line the coffers of one of the dodgiest owers of a club in non-league football.

Personally, i enjoy popping over the water to see Clapton a few times a season. 

They should do what's right for their club, we do what's right for ours.

A few of their fans are trying to build up some sort of fake-rivalry, when none exists, or ever has!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2016)

this is hilarious... let em get on with it,

love to dish out judgements but obviously can't take it or are willing to understand when they might look a bit like nobends. Oh well he who casts the first stone....Live by the sword die by the sword or some bollocks like that. lol


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 11, 2016)

Scutta said:


> this is hilarious... let em get on with it,
> 
> love to dish out judgements but obviously can't take it or are willing to understand when they might look a bit like nobends. Oh well he who casts the first stone....Live by the sword die by the sword or some bollocks like that. lol


Well yes, let them get on with it.  Just don't bother telling me on here, 'cos I'm not interested!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 11, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> We've never marketed ourselves as a political club...they do, despite paying every week to line the coffers of one of the dodgiest owers of a club in non-league football.
> 
> Personally, i enjoy popping over the water to see Clapton a few times a season.
> 
> ...


We had a rivalry with them over the wooden spoon in the 1960's and that's about it.  The more I hear about their followers the less inclined I ever feel to go and see this famous old club at its traditional home, which I think is rather sad really.  I saw them once around twenty years ago in a midweek league match in the old Isthmian Division 3, with a crowd of about 30.  It would be nice to see a game there with 300, but not if they're all like the sort of desperate attention seekers who like to pontificate and sneer at our own club online when they haven't even played us for thirty years


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 11, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Well, yes, but then people who insist on copying these inane Twitter messages onto here appear equally obsessed with Clapton.



I accept your point, but PartisanDulwich was posting a comment about Dulwich onto a Dulwich forum.  What we're all actually obsessed about is Dulwich, and people talking about Dulwich.  If Clapton fans are the ones talking about us, then so be it - I'm only really interested in Clapton fans in so far as they are talking about DHFC.

Their posts, though, are not about Clapton, or about Dulwich fans commenting about Clapton - they are just about Dulwich.  Which I think is different.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> I accept your point, but PartisanDulwich was posting a comment about Dulwich onto a Dulwich forum.  What we're all actually obsessed about is Dulwich, and people talking about Dulwich.  If Clapton fans are the ones talking about us, then so be it - I'm only really interested in Clapton fans in so far as they are talking about DHFC.
> 
> Their posts, though, are not about Clapton, or about Dulwich fans commenting about Clapton - they are just about Dulwich.  Which I think is different.


well put.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 11, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> I accept your point, but PartisanDulwich was posting a comment about Dulwich onto a Dulwich forum.  What we're all actually obsessed about is Dulwich, and people talking about Dulwich.  If Clapton fans are the ones talking about us, then so be it - I'm only really interested in Clapton fans in so far as they are talking about DHFC.
> 
> Their posts, though, are not about Clapton, or about Dulwich fans commenting about Clapton - they are just about Dulwich.  Which I think is different.


I'm still not interested in what they think of us when we never play their team!


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 11, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm still not interested in what they think of us when we never play their team!



Fair enough.  I'm probably unhealthily interested in what anyone thinks of us.  (Although I don't think we should always listen/change as a result of it!)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2016)

Can we ignore them and more generally anyone who posts up some witless trolling on Twitter?.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 11, 2016)

on a better note


----------



## Baked Potato (Mar 11, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I still have a soft spot for Clapton
> but some of their fans are really a joke
> and of course our response should be - blind indifference


You dulwich lot have a short memory i remind you about your "lad" ****. First he try to nick Celtic antifascist flag from RMT abuser and his mates on our game then he start a fight and when he get punched he call for cops.When i talk about it with one of you i heard some silly excuses that he was drunk and stupid (im sure hes dumb so i agree with that) get knocked and  gave a statement to pigs but its not his fault. And now i heard that dulwich started a chanting RMT on your shity hill    If some of our fans are joke then you lot are a  bad taste joke that no one want to hear.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 11, 2016)

mint story that like, got any more?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2016)

That's what happens when you go and watch Clapton.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 11, 2016)

'Our lad' did that did he? Perhaps we should revoke his membership card.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 11, 2016)

Baked Potato said:


> You dulwich lot have a short memory i remind you about your "lad" ****. First he try to nick Celtic antifascist flag from RMT abuser and his mates on our game then he start a fight and when he get punched he call for cops.When i talk about it with one of you i heard some silly excuses that he was drunk and stupid (im sure hes dumb so i agree with that) get knocked and  gave a statement to pigs but its not his fault. And now i heard that dulwich started a chanting RMT on your shity hill    If some of our fans are joke then you lot are a  bad taste joke that no one want to hear.


 To be honest mate...I couldn't give a fuck what went on or not, with one of our fans at your place.
Do what you have to so for your club, and we will do what's right for ours. We are two totally different clubs.
All you will succeed in doing (your fans generally, not necessarily you personally) is create a slanging match on social media, which is pointless.
Generally we both try to do good things for our relevant communities.
Let's leave it at that eh...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 11, 2016)

Well I heard tom cruise interferes with dogs


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 12, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> If a steward lays a hand on anyone that's done nothing wrong, lay your hands on them and the courts can decide if necessary.
> 
> I'd hope no one would stand by and let a Dulwich fan be manhandled by a steward for no reason.



I see Jamie Wyatt has liked this post, and it was he I was thinking of at the time of posting #BeatTooting #FatSteward


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 12, 2016)

Just for information
Sutton United already posting details of season tickets for next year


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 12, 2016)

Sutton United are indeed very cheap...but they have very rich backers subsidising the season tickets. Eastleigh have similarly very cheap season tickets in the conference National, for similar reasons.

Take those two out of the equation and ours are still very good value for our fans, plus we have, I think, probably the cheapest and widest ranging match day concessions out there...

So our season tickets may be more  expensive than Sutton United, but I believe very competitively priced.  It would, simply, be financial suicide for ourselves to be as cheap as theirs, as it would SUSTANTIALLY cut our match-to match income, when we're at home.

Our prices for next season were discussed at Thursday's monthly Club Committee meeting, and will be announced shortly...


----------



## billbond (Mar 12, 2016)

Re to Clapton fc, blimey aint been there since I think the hamlet got beat by a nobby Clarke  hat trick at spotted dog place
see a few have been to their place, can you tell me if the ground is very far from Clapton Rail station ?
Aptly forest gate is nearer just wondering how far from Clapton station itself is
cheers


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 12, 2016)

Baked Potato said:


> You dulwich lot have a short memory i remind you about your "lad" ****. First he try to nick Celtic antifascist flag from RMT abuser and his mates on our game then he start a fight and when he get punched he call for cops.When i talk about it with one of you i heard some silly excuses that he was drunk and stupid (im sure hes dumb so i agree with that) get knocked and  gave a statement to pigs but its not his fault. And now i heard that dulwich started a chanting RMT on your shity hill    If some of our fans are joke then you lot are a  bad taste joke that no one want to hear.


I reckon Alan Turing would struggle to make any sense of that.


----------



## billbond (Mar 12, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I reckon Alan Turing would struggle to make any sense of that.[/Q
> 
> Phew I just thought it was me !


----------



## Scutta (Mar 12, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I reckon Alan Turing would struggle to make any sense of that.


tbf english is not his first language.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Mar 12, 2016)

Baked Potato said:


> You dulwich lot have a short memory i remind you about your "lad" ****. First he try to nick Celtic antifascist flag from RMT abuser and his mates on our game then he start a fight and when he get punched he call for cops.When i talk about it with one of you i heard some silly excuses that he was drunk and stupid (im sure hes dumb so i agree with that) get knocked and  gave a statement to pigs but its not his fault. And now i heard that dulwich started a chanting RMT on your shity hill    If some of our fans are joke then you lot are a  bad taste joke that no one want to hear.



To be fair after reading the early script of Green Street 3: "Political Wars" I reckon it'll go straight to DVD


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 12, 2016)

billbond said:


> Re to Clapton fc, blimey aint been there since I think the hamlet got beat by a nobby Clarke  hat trick at spotted dog place
> see a few have been to their place, can you tell me if the ground is very far from Clapton Rail station ?
> Aptly forest gate is nearer just wondering how far from Clapton station itself is
> cheers


 Forest gate. Come out of station, turn right. Go over main crossroads, after about five minutes, and continue straight on. About another five minutes or so, turn right, sorry can't recall name of road, off the top of my head, and the ground is about another five minutes along...


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 12, 2016)

Matboy_Slim said:


> To be fair after reading the early script of Green Street 3: "Political Wars" I reckon it'll go straight to DVD


Ha! Another early contender for post of the year.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 12, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sutton United are indeed very cheap...but they have very rich backers subsidising the season tickets. Eastleigh have similarly very cheap season tickets in the conference National, for similar reasons.
> 
> Take those two out of the equation and ours are still very good value for our fans, plus we have, I think, probably the cheapest and widest ranging match day concessions out there...
> 
> ...




Agreed Mishi

think our admission pricing is just about right (no make that great)

what I did think was interesting was Sutton United advertising season tickets now


----------



## EDC (Mar 12, 2016)

Congratulations to Bognor  on their Trophy run which ended today in front of 2600 against Grimsby.


----------



## Al Crane (Mar 12, 2016)

EDC said:


> Congratulations to Bognor  on their Trophy run which ended today in front of 2600 against Grimsby.



Not attending the 2nd leg then EDC ?


----------



## EDC (Mar 12, 2016)

Is it two legs?  Whoops! !


----------



## darryl (Mar 13, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> what I did think was interesting was Sutton United advertising season tickets now



Football League clubs are starting to put theirs on sale now.


----------



## YTC (Mar 13, 2016)

Baked Potato said:


> You dulwich lot have a short memory i remind you about your "lad" ****. First he try to nick Celtic antifascist flag from RMT abuser and his mates on our game then he start a fight and when he get punched he call for cops.When i talk about it with one of you i heard some silly excuses that he was drunk and stupid (im sure hes dumb so i agree with that) get knocked and  gave a statement to pigs but its not his fault. And now i heard that dulwich started a chanting RMT on your shity hill    If some of our fans are joke then you lot are a  bad taste joke that no one want to hear.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2016)

Scutta said:


> tbf english is not his first language.


I didn't just mean the grammar and typos etc.  I genuinely haven't a clue what the guy is talking about.  Celtic?  RMT?  Dulwich "Lads" starting a fight?  Where?  When?  As I keep pointing out, we haven't even played Clapton for over thirty years.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 13, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I didn't just mean the grammar and typos etc.  I genuinely haven't a clue what the guy is talking about.  Celtic?  RMT?  Dulwich "Lads" starting a fight?  Where?  When?  As I keep pointing out, we haven't even played Clapton for over thirty years.


if your struggling to sleep some time I will tell you.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 13, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I didn't just mean the grammar and typos etc.  I genuinely haven't a clue what the guy is talking about.  Celtic?  RMT?  Dulwich "Lads" starting a fight?  Where?  When?  As I keep pointing out, we haven't even played Clapton for over thirty years.




Think they are referring to (only Hamlet fans) in the context of the London Bari game (they play at the same ground) and Clapton fans came down to champion hill to support Bari -

The Celtic, RMT, lads issues is internal Clapton issues

but as you have rightly said we should ignore,


----------



## EDC (Mar 13, 2016)

The Celtic/RMT/flag grabbing thing happened at a Clapton match earlier this season (or was it last?), it was well publicised at the time.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2016)

EDC said:


> The Celtic/RMT/flag grabbing thing happened at a Clapton match earlier this season (or was it last?), it was well publicised at the time.


So Clapton were playing Celtic?  Or are Celtic just another of their fierce 'rivals' who they never actually play and whose supporters probably have no interest in Clapton?  His message appears to imply that it was a Hamlet supporter who committed this flag-grabbing outrage.  Was the flag of a fluoresent variety and draped behind the goal to aid accurate shooting by the other team?

Actually, please don't anyone attempt to enlighten me any further.  I've now lost the will to live!


----------



## darryl (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah, *right*


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Ha! Another early contender for post of the year.



The problem is that sometimes the truth is stranger than fiction: Green Street 3: Never Back Down - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NoahGinger (Mar 17, 2016)

For the ticketed games do I need to buy tickets In advance if I have a season ticket?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 17, 2016)

NoahGinger said:


> For the ticketed games do I need to buy tickets In advance if I have a season ticket?



No. And I don't think they are all ticket anyway. Just advance tickets.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 18, 2016)

Seems to a bit of confusion re the ticketing thing we've set up via See Tickets. Its just an alternative way for fans of both clubs to buy tickets ahead of the game. None of these games are all ticket and season tickets are valid as for any normal league game. I've had Bognor Regis (a small minority TBF) complaining that they should have an allocation, meanwhile Tonbridge which I believe will be a bigger turnout being Easter Monday have just got on with it!


----------



## EDC (Mar 18, 2016)

Are Bognor expecting a 3,000 sell out then !!


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 18, 2016)

EDC said:


> Are Bognor expecting a 3,000 sell out then !!



2629 at Bognor in their last game - higher than our best. Admittedly for the FA Trophy semi vs Grimsby - whose 7650 was the highest attendance for a regular non-league match this season. Long way from Grimsby to Bognor. Return leg tomorrow.


----------



## EDC (Mar 18, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> 2629 at Bognor in their last game - higher than our best. Admittedly for the FA Trophy semi vs Grimsby - whose 7650 was the highest attendance for a regular non-league match this season. Long way from Grimsby to Bognor. Return leg tomorrow.



Are they all coming to the match at Champion Hill then !!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Seems to a bit of confusion re the ticketing thing we've set up via See Tickets. Its just an alternative way for fans of both clubs to buy tickets ahead of the game. None of these games are all ticket and season tickets are valid as for any normal league game. I've had Bognor Regis (a small minority TBF) complaining that they should have an allocation, meanwhile Tonbridge which I believe will be a bigger turnout being Easter Monday have just got on with it!



Some at bognor are always moaning. Last season it was because we have too many black players


----------



## EDC (Mar 18, 2016)

People easily forget, the mighty Maidstone army brought around 1000 fans last season and were still outnumbered around 2-1.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 18, 2016)

EDC said:


> People easily forget, the mighty Maidstone army brought around 1000 fans last season and were still outnumbered around 2-1.


The crucial difference is that if you make a game all ticket you must offer the away club a minimum number of tickets as a percentage of overall capacity, which in our case I believe is 500.  Maidstone were always going to bring more than that for their final away game of the season given their position in the table.  There is no way Bognor will bring that many three weeks before the end of the season when they have seven further league matches to play so, depending on whether our own form in the meantime leads to another surge in attendance figures, we could potentially have to turn away some of our own supporters while Bognor have several hundred unsold tickets left over.


----------



## EDC (Mar 18, 2016)

My point exactly, so why are some of them moaning?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 18, 2016)

EDC said:


> My point exactly, so why are some of them moaning?


No idea!  Delusions of grandeur?  Apart from a Bank Holiday Sussex derby at Lewes all their away league attendances so far have been below 400, and I doubt there were more than 100 Bognor fans at any of them:

Bognor Regis Town | Attendances


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 18, 2016)

Bognor love to moan...it's ingrained...led by their 'mischievous little scamp' chairman, the bitter & twisted Jack Pearce!


----------



## EDC (Mar 18, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> No idea!  Delusions of grandeur?  Apart from a Bank Holiday Sussex derby at Lewes all their away league attendances so far have been below 400, and I doubt there were more than 100 Bognor fans at any of them:
> 
> Bognor Regis Town | Attendances


I reckon it's your mate Green Panther stirring up trouble again.


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 18, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> No idea!  Delusions of grandeur?  Apart from a Bank Holiday Sussex derby at Lewes all their away league attendances so far have been below 400, and I doubt there were more than 100 Bognor fans at any of them:
> 
> Bognor Regis Town | Attendances



I think they're more concerned that Dulwich fans will buy all 3,000 before any of them get a chance.  The obvious answer to that (other than to point out that it will never happen) is for them to buy their tickets before we do, which they can do now online sales are possible.  It's totally bizarre.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 18, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> 2629 at Bognor in their last game - higher than our best.


no it's not.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 19, 2016)

EDITORIAL: This is what makes Dulwich Hamlet 'more than a club' - Southwark News


----------



## Cyclodunc (Mar 19, 2016)

Dean McDonald has been released according to some people on Twitter (incl. Mr Dooley)


----------



## NoahGinger (Mar 19, 2016)

what? why?


Cyclodunc said:


> Dean McDonald has been released according to some people on Twitter (incl. Mr Dooley)


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 20, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> 2629 at Bognor in their last game - higher than our best.





Scutta said:


> no it's not.



I meant this season.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 20, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Dean McDonald has been released according to some people on Twitter (incl. Mr Dooley)




Yeah it's true.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 20, 2016)

Champion_hill said:


> Yeah it's true.



Tamba put a different spin on it. Hopefully things can be patched up.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 20, 2016)

They may do, they may not. I don't use Twitter, so don't know what's being said...

I also don't know the reasons behind it....often, in football, what goes on in the changing room stays in the changing room; or training ground.

If he comes back...all well and good. If he doesn't...then so be it. In Gav I (still) Trust...


----------



## Scutta (Mar 23, 2016)

Im not sure I can bear to post on tooting thread yet. but will just put this here for now
Fotballens pengesirkus


----------



## magneze (Mar 23, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Im not sure I can bear to post on tooting thread yet. but will just put this here for now
> Fotballens pengesirkus


Can you post the content?


----------



## JTee (Mar 24, 2016)

Bognor win again. They're in the middle of something like 9 games over 18 days at the moment!
Hopefully by next weekend they'll be feeling the impact of that amount of games.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Mar 25, 2016)

Lots of new signings today.

Anyone know what happened to Reece Hackett-Fairchild - came on as a late sub v Wingate and looked useful?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2016)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Lots of new signings today.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Reece Hackett-Fairchild - came on as a late sub v Wingate and looked useful?


I completely forgot about him it was that brief -  maybe they decided Macca was the better man for the job as he started the games after


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2016)

Erhun on SkySports1


----------



## NoahGinger (Mar 29, 2016)

Has clunis got any offers from higher up clubs?


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 2, 2016)

Seem to recall some talk about FC United last year. Does anyone know anything about this?

FC United of Manchester: how the togetherness turned into disharmony

It's a shame if true and something of a salutary lesson as well.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2016)

Shows the importance of unity and working hard to understand everyone's postions
Also need for maximum transparency and openness
Let's talk about things and notice of changes

I see FC United of Manchester fans complaining about the £14 admission 

believe our excellent admission pricing regime is one of our greatest assets


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2016)

But when we're Supporter owned, in whatever form, we might charge more. especially if we use the fan-owned Lewes model...


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 4, 2016)

While I don't like slagging off other teams fans (Thugs & Muggers aside) the main problem I can see is these are ex-Man United fans, I rest my case my Lord ;-)


----------



## Nivag (Apr 4, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> Seem to recall some talk about FC United last year. Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> FC United of Manchester: how the togetherness turned into disharmony
> 
> It's a shame if true and something of a salutary lesson as well.


Interesting read that.


----------



## EDC (Apr 4, 2016)

K's beat Bognor 2-1 tonight.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2016)

Have you noticed the growing popularity of this tune with away supporters:

""Everywhere we go, everywhere we go, it's the ( insert team ) boys making all the noise everywhere we go"

Bit crap, innit?


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 4, 2016)

Not just a shit song but factually incorrect!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 4, 2016)

We hear this song, this shitty song, everywhere we go


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Have you noticed the growing popularity of this tune with away supporters:
> 
> ""Everywhere we go, everywhere we go, it's the ( insert team ) boys making all the noise everywhere we go"
> 
> Bit crap, innit?




You've not picked up on the Rabble version of this then?  As Cyclodunc mentions above!


----------



## EDC (Apr 5, 2016)

Glad you used Tottenham as an example, top man.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 5, 2016)

This is an incredible stat: English Isthmian Premier 2015-2016 Table vs Bottom Third Teams - Statto.com Dulwich are placed 21st in the Isthmian Prem if only results against bottom eight teams are counted.



We're 2nd and 3rd in the top eight and middle eight tables.


----------



## crocustim (Apr 5, 2016)

Worrying stuff with our final 4 games!


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like our next goal will be the 250th in the Isthmian Premier since being promoted in 2013. 1.86 goals per game with a +80 GD. Seems pretty good.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 5, 2016)

I can only assume out form against bottom teams is a 25(ish) anniversary ode to our relegation season and around the same time final season at the old ground as a marvellous way of demonstrating the teams support for a new stadium. Cos I refuse to believe we were just crap.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2016)

*Arsenal News Review*

*If Arsenal depress you, try Dulwich Hamlet*
2nd April 2016 – by Myles Palmer


From David Ham : Dulwich Hamlet – my AFC vaccine 

Hey Myles,

I’m 40 this year, used to be a home and away chap at The Arsenal, Europe too, loved the club to the core.

But the Emperor Nero has killed not just my enthusiasm for Arsenal but football in general, I don’t even care when Spurs win. I was laughed out of the Herbert Chapman 7 years ago by my mates for saying we’re done under Nero. _Christ_ knows how you feel.

Anyway, I’ve found my tonic. My fix. My substitute.

I read this article last year:London's Left-Wing Utopian Non-League Ultras Are Reclaiming Football | VICE | United Kingdom and sent it to a few people who are also South East based, and all of them (among them a Spurs fan, Manure, Chelsea, Charlton and Millwall) had all fallen out of love with our sanitised game, knew someone who had given up with Prem or Championship football and had begun gravitating down to Dulwich Hamlet.

I went last season and enjoyed it so much, the banter, pint in hand on the terrace, people there for football alone, and the quality is great, the intent and drive of the players never less than 100%, I actually spend much of the game laughing out loud to some of the songs, and I hope you might publish this so that fellow ‘floaters/ given-uppers’ might come down and add to the fun and help push the ‘amlet to promotion. They just missed out last year and the crowds are now always above 1400 (league average c300 I think).

The premise there is the St Pauli model – who I also go and watch a few times a season (for 10e!!!!) – staunchly left-wing, anti-fascist/ sexism/ homophobia.

Anyway, if you ever fancy it yourself hit me up and we can have a pint down the ‘amlet.

It’s the vaccine for the modern football loving but disillusioned supporters.

Keep up the good work, you seem to have found a new gear of late, lucky Germany couldn’t be arsed to do the same eh!

PS. For any music heads, I host a monthly show on Soho Radio called The Jukebox Show playing tracks from across the decades and genres, and the next show (15th April 10am) has a die hard LFC fan James Walsh from Starsailor on to take listeners through his dream LFC 5-a-side team, dedicating a track to each one from their respective eras.

I’m thinking I might continue this monthly and am talking to some diverse but renowned musicians to feature. You might enjoy.

Myles says:


----------



## Scutta (Apr 5, 2016)

is he the one who nicked our chaka khan song


----------



## EDC (Apr 6, 2016)

If the unthinkable happens and Dulwich Hamlet don't get promoted through the play offs there will be new clubs (for many) to visit next year, myself included.  Would I be right that of the clubs currently fighting relegation from the National League South,  Basingstoke Town, St.Albans City & Hayes & Yeading are all Isthmian candidates.  If the table stays as is, one of them would have to go to the Southern League presumably as would any from Bath City & Havant & Waterlooville & Weston Super Mare.  Margate & Whitehawk are not out of it either.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 6, 2016)

EDC said:


> If the unthinkable happens and Dulwich Hamlet don't get promoted through the play offs there will be new clubs (for many) to visit next year, myself included.  Would I be right that of the clubs currently fighting relegation from the National League South,  Basingstoke Town, St.Albans City & Hayes & Yeading are all Isthmian candidates.  If the table stays as is, one of them would have to go to the Southern League presumably as would any from Bath City & Havant & Waterlooville & Weston Super Mare.  Margate & Whitehawk are not out of it either.


I _think_ the nearest club to Southern League territory in the whole Isthmian Premier, freshly relegated or not, would be moved, but I may be wrong. But in the case of the first three teams, it'd quite possibly be one of them.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 6, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I _think_ the nearest club to Southern League territory in the whole Isthmian Premier, freshly relegated or not, would be moved, but I may be wrong. But in the case of the first three teams, it'd quite possibly be one of them.


Basically yes. Whilst the clubs are moved up and down the levels, when it's known which clubs are where they're allocated accordingly. Hence, for eg, Croydon Athletic winning promotion from Combined Counties 1 to the 'South Eastern Counties, long fangled name but everyone still calls it the Kent League' League. Not to mention the regular speculation of us being moved into Ryman North whilst we were in the South division.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> Not to mention the regular speculation of us being moved into Ryman North whilst we were in the South division.


I remember there was a fair amount of chatter about whether we'd benefit from playing in the Division One North around the summer of 2012, the assumption being it was an easier division. But then Erhun happened.

They also do that thing where they take proximity to transport infrastructure into account, hence Cray Wanderers playing in the North despite being slightly further south than T&M.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I remember there was a fair amount of chatter about whether we'd benefit from playing in the Division One North around the summer of 2012, the assumption being it was an easier division. But then Erhun happened.
> 
> They also do that thing where they take proximity to transport infrastructure into account, hence Cray Wanderers playing in the North despite being slightly further south than T&M.



Were Dulwich really considered as candidates for the D!N. Vile if true, given the access-all-areas-south, if a little slowly, A23 starts only a couple of miles from the ground, and the Glorious Sunshine Herne Bay Highway begins, in my mind, at Camberwell Green.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2016)

(Such a Kempster topic of conversation that, sorry.)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if it was considered in the wipeclean laminated dungeon cells of Alan Turvey's personal Sexdome of Power, but with Tooting, Leatherhead and Horsham relegated from the Isthmian Premier in 11/12 and Dulwich the northernmost D1S it was considered plausible.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Were Dulwich really considered as candidates for the D!N. Vile if true, given the access-all-areas-south, if a little slowly, A23 starts only a couple of miles from the ground


The ongoing issue of Streatham Rovers FC fans pelting the Dulwich coach with eggs and flour was another consideration.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2016)

Apart from the fact Streatham haven't had a senior football side since Streatham Town folded...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Apart from the fact Streatham haven't had a senior football side since Streatham Town folded...


Streatham Rovers FC (@StreathamRovers) on Twitter


----------



## YTC (Apr 7, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Streatham Rovers FC (@StreathamRovers) on Twitter



'Proud members of the Xtermin8 Rat Poison League Premier Division' - IM IN.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm not sure if it was considered in the wipeclean laminated dungeon cells of Alan Turvey's personal Sexdome of Power, but with Tooting, Leatherhead and Horsham relegated from the Isthmian Premier in 11/12 and Dulwich the northernmost D1S it was considered plausible.


I was worried about it at the time but I reckon all those Essex clubs would have lobbied agaisnnt it due to the hassle of travelling south of the River and then all up the A2 and around the South Circular or whatever.  If we'd gone straight up it would have been OK, but imagine if we'd got stuck there are were still there four years later!



EDC said:


> If the unthinkable happens and Dulwich Hamlet don't get promoted through the play offs there will be new clubs (for many) to visit next year, myself included.  Would I be right that of the clubs currently fighting relegation from the National League South,  Basingstoke Town, St.Albans City & Hayes & Yeading are all Isthmian candidates.  If the table stays as is, one of them would have to go to the Southern League presumably as would any from Bath City & Havant & Waterlooville & Weston Super Mare.  Margate & Whitehawk are not out of it either.


 
Boringstoke look doomed.  So did Stalebuns a few weeks back, but they appointed Ian Allinson as manager (who won Conference South with Borehamwood a couple of years back, and now have a fighting chance.  On current form it looks like HandY and possibly Margate, whose sugar daddy is pulling out at the end of the season with the manager and all contracted players due to be released:

National League South | Form Guide

HandY nearly came in last year (or was it the year before) when they were bizarrely members of three different leagues without playing a match! They got relegated and placed in our league; then someone else got either reprieved or demoted and they got moved onto the Southern League, and finally they were reprieved themselves and elevated back into Conference South.  Any one or two of Basingstoke, St Albans or Hayes might come into our league, or someone now in the Southern League might get mved across; Margate certainly would.  Whitehawk ought to be save; Weston, Chavant or Bath would all go into the Southern League.

Looks like Folkestone and Sudbury will be promoted as champions of the two lower divisions of our league.  Hythe are the form team in D1S and look a good bet to win the play-offs; Dorking Wanderers, Worthing and Faversham are other possibilities.  In D1N other play-off contenders include Harlow, Hornchurch and Kray


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 7, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I was worried about it at the time but I reckon all those Essex clubs would have lobbied agaisnnt it due to the hassle of travelling south of the River and then all up the A2 and around the South Circular or whatever.  If we'd gone straight up it would have been OK, but imagine if we'd got stuck there are were still there four years later!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather hope St Albans come back in if relegated.  I quite liked their ground and haven't been there for yonks.  If Dorking Wanderers get promoted that must be one of the quickest rises from step 6 I can think if.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2016)

Basingstoke are surely a Southern League team based on the current footprint, aren't they? Could there be a possibility of moving over an East Anglian club to accommodate them - Cambridge City would surely be a possibility (although I think they're playing at the very un-Isthmian location of St Ives at the minute). King's Lynn, perhaps? It's a ballache by road but a reasonably quick journey from King's Cross by rail. They'd then have played in all three Step 3 leagues. 

Really hope Worthing come up.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> The ongoing issue of Streatham Rovers FC fans pelting the Dulwich coach with eggs and flour was another consideration.



I didn't realise the scum had an inter dimensional/ multiversal rivalry with Dulwich. They should stay within their own ontological paradigm.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Basingstoke are surely a Southern League team based on the current footprint, aren't they? Could there be a possibility of moving over an East Anglian club to accommodate them - Cambridge City would surely be a possibility (although I think they're playing at the very un-Isthmian location of St Ives at the minute). King's Lynn, perhaps? It's a ballache by road but a reasonably quick journey from King's Cross by rail. They'd then have played in all three Step 3 leagues.
> 
> Really hope Worthing come up.


Basingstoke isn't much further west than Farnborough.  Not much of a day out though - dreadful large newtown, ground 2 miles from station.  There are a number of Southern League clubs in the Herts/Beds/Cambs area (Hitchin, Biggleswade, Cambridge City, Histon plus one or two more) and moving one of them but not the others means that club loses all its local derbies.  This has sometimes been a consideration in the past.

Worthing are the best supported club in the D1S play-off mix, with Hastings also a possibility.  I just can't see Dorking Wanderers sustaining Premier Division football unless they have considerable financial backing.  I went there for an FA Cup tie last season and the ground was very basic with one side out of bounds and no clubhouse!  (Actually I think the clubhouse was so tiny it was officials only on the day.)  Just remembered they were selling cans of beer from the tea bar to drink in the ground, which must be against FA competition regulations and probably broke the terms of their alcohol licence!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 7, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> I rather hope St Albans come back in if relegated.  I quite liked their ground and haven't been there for yonks.  If Dorking Wanderers get promoted that must be one of the quickest rises from step 6 I can think if.


St Albans is a top away day, too.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2016)

I want to visit Weston Super Mare with the Hamlet. What a trip that would be!


----------



## keith1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I just can't see Dorking Wanderers sustaining Premier Division football unless they have considerable financial backing. I went there for an FA Cup tie last season and the ground was very basic with one side out of bounds and no clubhouse! (Actually I think the clubhouse was so tiny it was officials only on the day.) Just remembered they were selling cans of beer from the tea bar to drink in the ground, which must be against FA competition regulations and probably broke the terms of their alcohol licence!



I think the financial backing will not be a problem for them, from what I have gathered from my visits there.  The ground, is, as you say, very basic. As with other promoted teams they will be given time to bring up to standard, something which will be achieved by them moving into the redeveloped Meadowbank ground in the town centre, which they will be sharing with Dorking FC from 2017/18.  As you say, no real clubhouse (the building is little more than a garden summerhouse from B&Q and is officials and players only) and very little in the way of standing area, with one side completely inaccessible and only a narrow pathway behind one goal.  Fabulous views of Boxhill though.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Basingstoke isn't much further west than Farnborough.  Not much of a day out though - dreadful large newtown, ground 2 miles from station.  There are a number of Southern League clubs in the Herts/Beds/Cambs area (Hitchin, Biggleswade, Cambridge City, Histon plus one or two more) and moving one of them but not the others means that club loses all its local derbies.  This has sometimes been a consideration in the past.
> 
> Worthing are the best supported club in the D1S play-off mix, with Hastings also a possibility.  I just can't see Dorking Wanderers sustaining Premier Division football unless they have considerable financial backing.  I went there for an FA Cup tie last season and the ground was very basic with one side out of bounds and no clubhouse!  (Actually I think the clubhouse was so tiny it was officials only on the day.)  Just remembered they were selling cans of beer from the tea bar to drink in the ground, which must be against FA competition regulations and probably broke the terms of their alcohol licence!



I suppose not, but then there teams nearer London than Basingstoke - Fleet, Godalming - in the regionalised SL division. But then the IL/ SL division has always been inconsistent - I remember when Kent was part of the Southern League footprint, meaning that teams from the south coast like Poole would have to drive through Isthmian-'held' Sussex to get to games. There was also the two periods famous south-easterners Yeovil spent in the Isthmian. 

Worthing have always seemed to me like Sussex's second club after Brighton. It feels weird them being below Crawley (another Southern League 'anomaly'), let alone Burgess Hill and Whitehawk.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I remember when Kent was part of the Southern League footprint, meaning that teams from the south coast like Poole would have to drive through Isthmian-'held' Sussex to get to games.


You need to do a BBC4 three-parter of you walking through fields discussing the shifts in Southern and Isthmian territory like it's a medieval war.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2016)

The sequel could be on the highly controversial Southern League/ Northern Premier League frontline. The last episode would just be a spooky fade of me in a field near Stourbridge, sort of like the end of the last episode of _Blackadder _but not.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 7, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> You need to do a BBC4 three-parter of you walking through fields discussing the shifts in Southern and Isthmian territory like it's a medieval war.


'Like' its medieval war?  It basically is isn't it?


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2016)

AndyDHFC said:


> 'Like' its medieval war?  It basically is isn't it?



Strong rumours that Cambridge City would fire a bucket full of diseased rat guts through the FA's window, using a trebuchet, if there was any attempt to shift them out of their _traditional Southern League berth_.

* I'm italicising anything that sounds like Kempster Talk from now on.


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2016)

Look at all the fun and enjoyment my post has brought and not one bloody like. 

I'd really like to visit St.Albans as I've never been there, Basingstoke and Dorking don't appear to be too appealing  so I'd take Dorking as it's closer.  I've been to Folkestone and Worthing so I'm pleased the former are coming up as it's a nice ground and so is Worthing so fingers crossed for them as well.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2016)

EDC said:


> Look at all the fun and enjoyment my post has brought and not one bloody like.
> 
> I'd really like to visit St.Albans as I've never been there, Basingstoke and Dorking don't appear to be too appealing  so I'd take Dorking as it's closer.  I've been to Folkestone and Worthing so I'm pleased the former are coming up as it's a nice ground and so is Worthing so fingers crossed for them as well.


there you go babe x


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2016)

My dad's post-divorce misery hut in Folkestone was burnt down by enraged locals who thought he was a paedophile, so I've always enjoyed beating them.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 7, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> My dad's post-divorce misery hut in Folkestone was burnt down by enraged locals who thought he was a paedophile, so I've always enjoyed beating them.



Was the mob led by Michael Howard? He was always keen on a bit of scapegoating.


----------



## EDC (Apr 8, 2016)

Scutta said:


> there you go babe x


That worked well, three now.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2016)

keith1 said:


> I think the financial backing will not be a problem for them, from what I have gathered from my visits there.  The ground, is, as you say, very basic. As with other promoted teams they will be given time to bring up to standard, something which will be achieved by them moving into the redeveloped Meadowbank ground in the town centre, which they will be sharing with Dorking FC from 2017/18.  As you say, no real clubhouse (the building is little more than a garden summerhouse from B&Q and is officials and players only) and very little in the way of standing area, with one side completely inaccessible and only a narrow pathway behind one goal.  Fabulous views of Boxhill though.


Can't believe it got into our league in the first place (they were in the Sussex League when I visited) but our league now appears to have one grading for both levels these days.



Joe K said:


> I suppose not, but then there teams nearer London than Basingstoke - Fleet, Godalming - in the regionalised SL division. But then the IL/ SL division has always been inconsistent - I remember when Kent was part of the Southern League footprint, meaning that teams from the south coast like Poole would have to drive through Isthmian-'held' Sussex to get to games. There was also the two periods famous south-easterners Yeovil spent in the Isthmian.
> 
> Worthing have always seemed to me like Sussex's second club after Brighton. It feels weird them being below Crawley (another Southern League 'anomaly'), let alone Burgess Hill and Whitehawk.


Yeovil's days in our league, and Crawley's in the Southern, were before the two leagues effectively 'amalgamated' with clubs divided on geographical lines.  If those clubs ever dropped back to this level Yeovil *would* be in the Southern and Crawley *would* be in the Isthmian; they would not be able to choose which as they used to.



EDC said:


> Look at all the fun and enjoyment my post has brought and not one bloody like.
> 
> I'd really like to visit St.Albans as I've never been there, Basingstoke and Dorking don't appear to be too appealing  so I'd take Dorking as it's closer.  I've been to Folkestone and Worthing so I'm pleased the former are coming up as it's a nice ground and so is Worthing so fingers crossed for them as well.


That's probably because the entire post was predicated on us failing to win promotion!  Apart from their ground being little more developed than Peckham Town, Dorking is a pleasant enough trip - not too far from the station and a nice town in the North Downs.

Phil Baker & Mark Hutton were with me for that FA Cup tie last season.  They spent all match drinking cans of Stella from the tea bar, having partaken of some 9% loopy juice at Cobbett's micropub before the game.  Theres a steep narrow stairway leading to a foot tunnel at Dorking station, and on the way home Hutty got 'stuck' halfway down the stairs, apparently too pickled to move any further in any direction.  In the end we just about all got onto the train before it left.  I've only just re3alised this is a bloke almost old enough to be my dad, and I turned 50 a few months back.  It was like something out of 'Last of the Summer Wine'.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 8, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Phil Baker & Mark Hutton were with me for that FA Cup tie last season.  They spent all match drinking cans of Stella from the tea bar, having partaken of some 9% loopy juice at Cobbett's micropub before the game.  Theres a steep narrow stairway leading to a foot tunnel at Dorking station, and on the way home Hutty got 'stuck' halfway down the stairs, apparently too pickled to move any further in any direction.  In the end we just about all got onto the train before it left.  I've only just re3alised this is a bloke almost old enough to be my dad, and I turned 50 a few months back.  It was like something out of 'Last of the Summer Wine'.



A strong 'Dulwich fan gets stuck in something while drunk' story; at least the equal of when Christian Burt got trapped in a bath (!?) at Leiston last season.


----------



## EDC (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey, I did say unthinkable.  That's as close as you'll ever find me to being positive.

I see what you mean about Margate though, they're in complete freefall.


----------



## Shadsy (Apr 10, 2016)

Someone has forked out a few quid to produce a "Save Greendale" leaflet which I got hand delivered today.

 

There are some fair points made from their point of view, but also some highly debatable ones. I'd dispute whether Greendale is really "much-loved" by all that many people. The photo showing how it "may soon..look" is laughable scaremongering based on nothing imo.

Their alternative plan for the club is that Hadley should sell it back to Southwark who could then "invest in a fantastic football venue". Because, of course, the council has millions of pounds lying around to spend on a non-league football club right now.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 10, 2016)

I live one end of greendale and it's hardly much loved, it's better than it was but you still wouldn't want to walk through there late at night on your own.
As for the land, it's great having open spaces but it's not exactly easy to enjoy by clamouring through fences.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 11, 2016)

It's better than it was....because Hadley have spent tens of thousands of pounds on it, with advice from, um, Friends of Greendale! The reason it has fences, or what's left of them, is because Metropolitan Open Land does NOT equate to public open land, and people who go on it are, technically tresspassing. It is not, and never has been, a public open dpace. This WILL happen if planning permission is granted.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2016)

Kicked off at Whitehawk and Wealdstone


> The raider took to twitter after the footage emerged to slam "a few morons who decided to ruin the day" despite him being invited as a special guest by Whitehawk FC.
> 
> He later tweeted: "Travelled to loads of away games @Wealdstone_FC only twice encountered a problem & both at Whitehawk, punched twice yesterday nice people"
> 
> ...


Wealdstone Raider at it again: Viral sensation filmed in new bust-up with rival footie fans


----------



## Scolly (Apr 11, 2016)

.... yet some reports say he was attacked by a Whitehawk fan, infact he was a guest of the Whitehawk board for the game


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2016)

Great to see Kingstonian 'doing a Hamlet' and losing to lowly Farnborough tonight.

There's still hope!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Great to see Kingstonian 'doing a Hamlet' and losing to lowly Farnborough tonight.


Hilarious.  A week or so ago a few people on their forum were crowing about Hamlet always bottling it, now they've just picked up two points from three games against sides in the bottom three as well as getting stuffed 4-0 at Enfield a few days before we drew there with ten men.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 12, 2016)

Joe K said:


> A strong 'Dulwich fan gets stuck in something while drunk' story; at least the equal of when Christian Burt got trapped in a bath (!?) at Leiston last season.


Or a bin at Fisher (FA Trophy 1993/4):







* photo from Mishi's Facebook page


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 12, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Or a bin at Fisher (FA Trophy 1993/4):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memories memories.


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 12, 2016)

High jinks!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 12, 2016)

Just dont wear a bib!!!


----------



## YTC (Apr 17, 2016)

He hates the chinese, property developers, but also the end of apartheid (He lobbied for apartheid for the tories in the 80's). He added me to a twitter list called 'slave project' with the description' 'just keeping them under tabs'.

He seriously needs help.


----------



## WillClunas (Apr 17, 2016)

YTC said:


> He added me to a twitter list called 'slave project' with the description' 'just keeping them under tabs'.



He's going to tie you up in a basement.


----------



## YTC (Apr 17, 2016)

WillClunas said:


> He's going to tie you up in a basement.



I think we all know he's too busy making artisanal bread.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 17, 2016)

YTC said:


> I think we all know he's too busy making artisanal bread.


It sounds like he's very busy talking out of his artisanus.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 17, 2016)

Tbh I like his bread #content.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



With an average attendance of just 507 - 16% down from the last season - there must be some deep pockets at the club.


----------



## Roger D (Apr 19, 2016)

May not be as mad as it seems. Local chatter, I live in Hampshire, is that they are looking to pack the team with ex pros blown out quickly in their career and ex academy lads. Basingstoke is well placed geographically to pick up players from numerous sources. Basically they offer you pro training and exposure in return for a low wage. Last chance saloon basically. 

Dagenham & Redbridge used this model successfully in non league and into their league career. (They signed a Hamlet player for a rumoured £75/week + travel card. He went on to have a good pro career.) They'll throw in a few local old heads as well.

It's not impossible the wage bill will be lower than this season and certainly doesn't have to cost a fortune. I suspect it may be lower, the Chairman was unhappy his proposed ground redevelopment fell through and could be cutting back his input.

Edited to say it's a major change of ethos for Terry Brown against his recent recruitment practices. That may be a bigger risk than the finances.


----------



## EDC (Apr 19, 2016)

Bognor won 3-1 tonight but let in a last minute goal which could cost them dearly if it all boils down to goal difference on Saturday.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 19, 2016)

EDC said:


> Bognor won 3-1 tonight but let in a last minute goal which could cost them dearly if it all boils down to goal difference on Saturday.


and kingstonian lost to farnborough again


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 19, 2016)

If Hampton lose. Bognor need so win by 4 unless Hampton lose by more than one.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 19, 2016)

Scutta said:


> and kingstonian lost to farnborough again



Kingstonian just can't get anything right.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 20, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> Kingstonian just can't get anything right.


They got not making the playoffs pretty bang on.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 20, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> They got not making the playoffs pretty bang on.


SMASH!!!


----------



## EDC (Apr 20, 2016)

BANGERS & SMASH !!!


----------



## darryl (Apr 20, 2016)

Cray Wanderers have been given permission by Bromley Council for a new stadium at Flamingo Park, just off the Sidcup by-pass.

Cray Wanderers Stadium News & Updates - Cray Wanderers


----------



## Joe K (Apr 20, 2016)

darryl said:


> Cray Wanderers have been given permission by Bromley Council for a new stadium at Flamingo Park, just off the Sidcup by-pass.
> 
> Cray Wanderers Stadium News & Updates - Cray Wanderers



Will it be called 'Flamingo Park', because if so I'll likely be switching my Isthmian League allegiances forthwith.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 20, 2016)

Also, that looks like a Conference-standard ground. Why are Cray doing this? Is this some long-term Thames Gateway-related plan to get loads of new fans (a scheme which has worked brilliantly at Thamesmead, of course)?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Also, that looks like a Conference-standard ground. Why are Cray doing this? Is this some long-term Thames Gateway-related plan to get loads of new fans (a scheme which has worked brilliantly at Thamesmead, of course)?



Surely building a big new ground is a guaranteed way to get a whole load of new fans. I certainly can't think of any examples of when that might have gone wrong, can you?


----------



## Joe K (Apr 20, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Surely building a big new ground is a guaranteed way to get a whole load of new fans. I certainly can't think of any examples of when that might have gone wrong, can you?



Definitely not. It's maths. Seats = fans = promotionz!


----------



## darryl (Apr 20, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Also, that looks like a Conference-standard ground. Why are Cray doing this? Is this some long-term Thames Gateway-related plan to get loads of new fans (a scheme which has worked brilliantly at Thamesmead, of course)?



hah! Dunno, will have a fish around Bromley Council's documents later: Agenda for Development Control Committee on Tuesday 19 April 2016, 7.30 pm The last I heard, Cray were looking around one of St Paul or St Mary Cray, much further out towards Orpington and the Kent border, so was surprised to see that pop up.

If it happens, it'll only be down the road from the Conference-size stadium Greenwich Borough want to build off Avery Hill Road (Greenwich Council have given permission but there's a planning inquiry into a competing scheme for housing that's still going on).

Something odd in the water round that way (which as I've been living at my parents' place in Sidcup for the past few weeks, should probably worry me).


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 20, 2016)

darryl said:


> hah! Dunno, will have a fish around Bromley Council's documents later: Agenda for Development Control Committee on Tuesday 19 April 2016, 7.30 pm The last I heard, Cray were looking around one of St Paul or St Mary Cray, much further out towards Orpington and the Kent border, so was surprised to see that pop up.
> 
> If it happens, it'll only be down the road from the Conference-size stadium Greenwich Borough want to build off Avery Hill Road (Greenwich Council have given permission but there's a planning inquiry into a competing scheme for housing that's still going on).
> 
> Something odd in the water round that way (which as I've been living at my parents' place in Sidcup for the past few weeks, should probably worry me).



That planning enquiry has finished and a decision is due in May, it is very likely the housing will be refused (again for about the 4th time I know of) and Greenwich Borough will get their new ground.


----------



## Roger D (Apr 20, 2016)

Rumours are flying in my part of Hampshire that Basingstoke Town are announcing a tie up with QPR, which may help explain the shift to professional status.

Hope anyone they get is better than the two we got and fired at half time in their first match. The contrast in attitudes between them and the previous loanee, Peter Crouch, was somewhat noticeable.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 20, 2016)

Roger D said:


> Rumours are flying in my part of Hampshire that Basingstoke Town are announcing a tie up with QPR, which may help explain the shift to professional status.
> 
> Hope anyone they get is better than the two we got and fired at half time in their first match. The contrast in attitudes between them and the previous loanee, Peter Crouch, was somewhat noticeable.



That has been confirmed...

Basingstoke Town unveil QPR partnership


----------



## festa (Apr 20, 2016)

darryl said:


> Cray Wanderers have been given permission by Bromley Council for a new stadium at Flamingo Park, just off the Sidcup by-pass.
> 
> Cray Wanderers Stadium News & Updates - Cray Wanderers


Well I must say it looks much nicer than the shit Hadley, Bellenden, Greendale properties or whatever they are called have put forward - decent cover on ALL sides for one thing, and a club house that might possibly deal with the overcrowding at the bar.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2016)

That looks great - but of course, there's a lot more room there.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 20, 2016)

Looking back over old posting on Urban 75 Dulwich Hamlet
You come across complaints about the bar and how it needs to be sorted out from TWO YEARS AGO
still not resolved


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

As an aside, I'm pretty sure that this must be the busiest club forum in our division, and quite possibly busier and more popular than some clubs a league or two above us too.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> As an aside, I'm pretty sure that this must be the busiest club forum in our division, and quite possibly busier and more popular than some clubs a league or two above us too.


Just can't get enough.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> That looks great - but of course, there's a lot more room there.



Looks like a shoe factory in Tuscany with a rather nice football pitch attached.


----------



## sankara (Apr 21, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> HandY nearly came in last year (or was it the year before) when they were bizarrely members of three different leagues without playing a match! They got relegated and placed in our league; then someone else got either reprieved or demoted and they got moved onto the Southern League, and finally they were reprieved themselves and elevated back into Conference South.  Any one or two of Basingstoke, St Albans or Hayes might come into our league, or someone now in the Southern League might get mved across; Margate certainly would.  Whitehawk ought to be save; Weston, Chavant or Bath would all go into the Southern League.
> 
> Looks like Folkestone and Sudbury will be promoted as champions of the two lower divisions of our league.  Hythe are the form team in D1S and look a good bet to win the play-offs; Dorking Wanderers, Worthing and Faversham are other possibilities.  In D1N other play-off contenders include Harlow, Hornchurch and Kray



Basingstoke are now confirmed as relegated with the other two places being fought over by Havant & Waterlooville, Hayes & Yeading, Margate and St. Albans. Lowestoft also aren't safe in the Conference North.

Sudbury and Folkestone are both champions of their respective leagues now and the playoff teams in the D1N are certain - Thurrock, Harlow, Cray and Hornchurch. The D1S playoffs look like this: Dorking, Hythe and Worthing are definitely in, with the last spot up for grabs between Corinthian-Casuals, Hastings and Faversham.


----------



## liamdhfc (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> That looks great - but of course, there's a lot more room there.


The location means Cray's stadium will not have easy access. It is not close to any stations and, if driving from London, you need to drive about half a mile past it then turn off and come back down the other side towards London


----------



## darryl (Apr 21, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> The location means Cray's stadium will not have easy access. It is not close to any stations and, if driving from London, you need to drive about half a mile past it then turn off and come back down the other side towards London



yes, it's a right pain in the arse location - there's no way over the Sidcup by-pass from the housing on the other side, so it's a long tramp on foot from Fiveways junction on the A20 at New Eltham, which in itself is about three-quarters of a mile from New Eltham station. Even if there's access from the Chislehurst side, it'll still be very isolated.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 21, 2016)

darryl said:


> yes, it's a right pain in the arse location - there's no way over the Sidcup by-pass from the housing on the other side, so it's a long tramp on foot from Fiveways junction on the A20 at New Eltham, which in itself is about three-quarters of a mile from New Eltham station. Even if there's access from the Chislehurst side, it'll still be very isolated.



There is a footbridge a little further along meaning it will be less than a 15 minute walk from New Eltham Station.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 21, 2016)

Postie knowedge!


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 21, 2016)

Article on Charlie Penny here: Bird: Penny should only leave Merstham for the Football League

Can't help but feel that we've maybe missed a trick there and he could have been useful for us this season. I thought he looked quite promising in his fleeting appearances for us.


----------



## clog (Apr 21, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Article on Charlie Penny here: Bird: Penny should only leave Merstham for the Football League
> 
> Can't help but feel that we've maybe missed a trick there and he could have been useful for us this season. I thought he looked quite promising in his fleeting appearances for us.


I was never that impressed with him tbh.


----------



## darryl (Apr 21, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Also, that looks like a Conference-standard ground. Why are Cray doing this? Is this some long-term Thames Gateway-related plan to get loads of new fans (a scheme which has worked brilliantly at Thamesmead, of course)?



And right on cue... Mark Goldberg, ex of Bromley, has pitched up at Welling United as manager, and is planning to redevelop Park View Road (apparently by building on the cricket club next door) Former Crystal Palace chairman and Bromley manager Mark Goldberg expected to take ownership of Welling United


----------



## Joe K (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, I've found out what winning a Step 3 league is like.



Sorry everyone. Buzzing.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2016)

Over 30,000 posts have gone up in this forum in the past two years. That's a lot of chat/waffle/incisive commentary/dribble.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 22, 2016)

Won't confuse the official voting thread with this so posting here... Over 200 people voted in our own DHFC Player of the Season 2015-16 poll and a huge 61% voted for Nyren Clunis.


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Over 30,000 posts have gone up in this forum in the past two years. That's a lot of chat/waffle/incisive commentary/dribble.


....and old bollocks.


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2016)

Cue predicable   "and no-one talks it more than you" reply.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2016)

EDC said:


> Cue predicable   "and no-one talks it more than you" reply.


And no-one talks it more than you


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 23, 2016)

old badge on ebay


----------



## CarlosD (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on getting to the playoffs from a fan of another team in the league whose future looks pretty hopeless, I can't genuinely think of a club or fans that deserves it more than Dulwich for trying to make football-going an enjoyable experience. Hope you go up.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 25, 2016)

editor said:


> That looks great - but of course, there's a lot more room there.



There's a lot more information on the development on the Flamingo Park website - given the place is an eyesore judging by the photos on there not surprised the local council is behind the new stadium. Seems to be educational facilities and a nightclub are also part of the scheme. Wonder if business units are also part of this given the size of the main block, after all Cray Wanderers don't tend to get the sort of crowds to facilitate the need for a bar that size. Flamingo Park Project - Home


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 25, 2016)

Gr


CarlosD said:


> Congrats on getting to the playoffs from a fan of another team in the league whose future looks pretty hopeless, I can't genuinely think of a club or fans that deserves it more than Dulwich for trying to make football-going an enjoyable experience. Hope you go up.


Grays Athletic?


----------



## CarlosD (Apr 25, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Gr
> 
> Grays Athletic?



Brentwood Town. Our 40 points, which seems relatively impressive doesn't really represent the grimness of our season, the joy of promotion quickly turned into a trudge towards the inevitable, and a humiliating final defeat to the Farnborough financial fiddlers. The club has no opportunity or inclination to grow in any way so it's a case of keep on keeping on, which hardly sets the heart a flame. 

I read the thread on here about your trip to us, I'm sorry some of you had a horrible time, we're not all like that, but then again there aren't many of us. I went to the away game at your place and felt a lot of envy for the set up and the support, which isn't something I can say about many other grounds in the division, but we're dealt the cards we are with the teams we support.

Feel grateful that you never had to witness a home defeat to Enfield in the Turvey with about 80 people in the ground. Shakespeare wrote in the Tempest that "hell is empty and all the devils are here". I think he had a point. Although Kingston might be feeling that way too soon.

Anyway I'll leave you to it, good luck you all deserve it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 26, 2016)

CarlosD said:


> Feel grateful that you never had to witness a home defeat to Enfield in the Turvey with about 80 people in the ground.


Some of us have seen plenty of midweek, midwinter league and county cup ties at Champion Hill like that!  As recently as 2009/10 our average league attendance was only 180, and a lot less than that for minor cup competitions.  A county cup defeat at home to South Kilburn, then in the second tier of the Spartan South Midlands League sticks in the mind.  Think the attendance was 57?


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2016)

Worthing fluked a 7-0 home win against Hythe Town and now play home Faversham Town who beat Dorking Wanderers 2-1 in the Div 1 South play offs tonight.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Apr 26, 2016)

EDC said:


> Worthing fluked a 7-0 home win against Hythe Town and now play home Faversham Town who beat Dorking Wanderers 2-1 in the Div 1 South play offs tonight.


Lucky b**tards.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2016)

Go on Worthing! Will guarantee two supporters' team games if we stay down and they go up...if they're scheduled for Saturdays...


----------



## Joe K (Apr 28, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Go on Worthing! Will guarantee two supporters' team games if we stay down and they go up...if they're scheduled for Saturdays...



The premier division will be a far better place with Worthing in it. Their crowds this season have been impressive for the D1S and Woodside Road is a lovely ground that probably wouldn't be out of place at the lower end of the Conference national. 

There are also two micropubs in the town, one a two-minute walk from the ground, for the nerds.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 28, 2016)

Look at me blithely assuming we aren't going to win the play-offs, there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2016)

Joe K said:


> The premier division will be a far better place with Worthing in it. Their crowds this season have been impressive for the D1S and Woodside Road is a lovely ground that probably wouldn't be out of place at the lower end of the Conference national.
> 
> There are also two micropubs in the town, one a two-minute walk from the ground, for the nerds.



Plus a new seaside away day. I confidently expect to go there in the first week of February (possible glorious playoff triumph aside obviously).


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 28, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Plus a new seaside away day. I confidently expect to go there in the first week of February (possible glorious playoff triumph aside obviously).



On a Tuesday night.  Guaranteed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 28, 2016)

EDC said:


> Worthing fluked a 7-0 home win against Hythe Town and now play home Faversham Town who beat Dorking Wanderers 2-1 in the Div 1 South play offs tonight.


Not sure what happened to Hythe.  They were on fire going into the play-offs, then lost their final league match 4-0 at Faversham, which cost them home advantage in their play off semi as well as allowing Faversham to claim 5th place.

Worthing and Faversham are both good towns for a (Satur)day out, and both grounds fairly close to the station.  Worthing are the better supported and possibly more geared up to flourish at the higher level.

D1N final will be Harlow Town v Hornchurch, after they defeated Kray 3-0 (home) and Thurrock 2-0 (away) repectively.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 28, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Not sure what happened to Hythe.  They were on fire going into the play-offs, then lost their final league match 4-0 at Faversham, which cost them home advantage in their play off semi as well as allowing Faversham to claim 5th place.
> 
> Worthing and Faversham are both good towns for a (Satur)day out, and both grounds fairly close to the station.  Worthing are the better supported and possibly more geared up to flourish at the higher level.
> 
> D1N final will be Harlow Town v Hornchurch, after they defeated Kray 3-0 (home) and Thurrock 2-0 (away) repectively.



I just remember Hythe as being really negative cloggers in the D1S. We seemed to struggle to score against them (apart from KM-G, who got the winner in an ultra-rainy cup match against them in 2012). 

Worthing, please, if we stay down.


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2016)

I can't say a trip to either of the D1 north finalists appeals much to me.


----------



## darryl (Apr 28, 2016)

EDC said:


> I can't say a trip to either of the D1 north finalists appeals much to me.



Hornchurch is, at least, an Oyster card away day.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 29, 2016)

D!N final will be Harlow Town v Hornchurch, after they defeated Kray 3-0 (home) and Thurrock 2-0 (away) repectively.


Joe K said:


> I just remember Hythe as being really negative cloggers in the D1S. We seemed to struggle to score against them (apart from KM-G, who got the winner in an ultra-rainy cup match against them in 2012).


They were, and they were the only team to do the double over us in the championship season, and I think the only team to beat us at Champion Hill.  But that manager left and was most recently at Whitstable, so they may be a lot different by now.  Frankie Sawyer now plays for them.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 30, 2016)

Margate held on by the skin of their teeth. One goal over the whole season put Havant & Waterlooville down instead. They were out of the drop zone until the 73rd minute.


----------



## Lyham (Apr 30, 2016)

Worthing promoted in front of a crowd of 1,889


----------



## Noss (Apr 30, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> Margate held on by the skin of their teeth. One goal over the whole season put Havant & Waterlooville down instead. They were out of the drop zone until the 73rd minute.



Amazing. What is also impressive is St Albans' escape. Looked doomed a few months ago.


----------



## toby kempton (May 2, 2016)

Lowerstoft going down


----------



## Pink Panther (May 3, 2016)

dcdulwich said:


> Margate held on by the skin of their teeth. One goal over the whole season put Havant & Waterlooville down instead. They were out of the drop zone until the 73rd minute.


By all accounts Margate were dribbling the ball into the corners and wasting time at 2-0 down so as not to concede a third against opponents with nothing left to play for.  With the money they've spent on a full time playing squad at that level I call that grossly embarrassing!


----------



## editor (May 3, 2016)

So could anyone with a few moments to spare please post up the full list of the teams we'll be playing next year?


----------



## sankara (May 3, 2016)

editor said:


> So could anyone with a few moments to spare please post up the full list of the teams we'll be playing next year?


We won't know for a while but it'll be the teams that didn't get go up or down from the isthmian prem plus the 4 promoted teams - Sudbury, Folkestone, Harlow and Worthing. I would guess Lowestoft will move back to the Isthmian after coming down from the Conference North and either Hayes and Yeading or Basingstoke.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 3, 2016)

sankara said:


> We won't know for a while but it'll be the teams that didn't get go up or down from the isthmian prem plus the 4 promoted teams - Sudbury, Folkestone, Harlow and Worthing. I would guess Lowestoft will move back to the Isthmian after coming down from the Conference North and either Hayes and Yeading or Basingstoke.



At least two and possibly three more seaside away days then.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 3, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> At least two and possibly three more seaside away days then.



That's our January schedule sorted then!


----------



## dcdulwich (May 3, 2016)

There's also the question of Farnborough being relegated in place of Burgess Hill Town due to the Ryman/FA ruling on financial conduct.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Pink Panther (May 4, 2016)

editor said:


> So could anyone with a few moments to spare please post up the full list of the teams we'll be playing next year?


Assuming the4 FA don't adjust the geographical boundaries, I reckon next season's division will look like this:
Hayes & Yeading
Lowestoft Town
Bognor Regis Town 

Tonbridge Angels 
Dulwich Hamlet 

Enfield Town 

Kingstonian 

Leiston 

Billericay Town 

Merstham 

Leatherhead 

Metropolitan Police 
Wingate & Finchley 
Canvey Island 
Grays Athletic 

Staines Town 

Harrow Borough 

Hendon 
Needham Market 

Burgess Hill Town 
Sudbury
Harlow Town
Folkestone Invicta
Worthing

Lowestoft made the top five four seasons running before finally going up, so I would expect them to be strong again as long as the club's infrastructure hadn't suffered from two seasons in Conference North.  HandY is a relatively small club, but should be boosted by moving into the redeveloped Yeading ground after years of groundsharing at Woking and Maidenhead.  Newly promoted teams have generally struggled since our own promotion to this division.  Folkestone have had a couple of previous spells at this level under their long serving manager Neil Cugley; the impression I get is they just don't have the financial clout to overcome the disadvantages of their location, with a limited catchment area for affordable players.  They'll always be strong at the lower level, but weak at the higher one. Sudbury, Worthing and Harlow all get reasonable support and have 3G pitches to potentially help fund the playing budget with additional revenue streams.

Of the remaining teams I would expect Tonbridge to be strong again - they're relatively well supported and look like they have a decent playing budget.  Bognor too obviously, but their location counts against them, and every summer they seem to lose a few good players then make a slow start.  Leatherhead clearly aren't paying peanuts as they've signed a number of the Maidstone side that won the league last year.  They probably should have done better this season.  If Enfield sustain their strong finish to the season they should be a threat, while Staines now have an experienced manager in Johnson Hippolyte, who knows this level and won the Isthmian League with Yeading before they amalgamated with Hayes.

It's hard to know who might emerge as a contender when so much can change over a summer.  Last year Hampton and Tonbridge both under threat of relegation almost until the final day.  That's what really bothers me over our fifth place finish.  The teams above us all made enormous progress on the previous season and overtook us, while we stood still.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

Here's my personal guide:

Hayes & Yeading - new ground for me
Lowestoft Town - Oh yes!  A TRIP TO THE SEA! LET'S FUCKING PADDLE!
Bognor Regis Town - well it is the seaside but I don't like Bognor's fans
Tonbridge Angels - dull
Enfield Town - dull but nice Art Deco detail
Kingstonian - hateful ground and fans and irritating jobsworth stewards
Leiston - nice day out but what a bleeding journey
Billericay Town - shit fake Tudor Torysville
Merstham - booze free
Leatherhead - nice ground but scum etc
Metropolitan Police - please make them and their shit fan free emporium go away
Wingate & Finchley - lovely stand but over it
Canvey Island - not again?
Grays Athletic - miles away
Staines Town - nice ground
Harrow Borough - I FUCKING HATE THIS PLACE
Hendon - ditto
Needham Market - miles away but nice people
Burgess Hill Town - nice ground
Sudbury - a new ground for me!
Harlow Town - a new ground for me!
Folkestone Invicta - A TRIP TO THE COAST!
Worthing - A TRIP TO THE COAST!


----------



## Noss (May 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's my personal guide:
> Harrow Borough - I FUCKING HATE THIS PLACE
> Hendon - ditto



Aren't Hendon playing at Silver Jubilee Park from next season?


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

Noss said:


> Aren't Hendon playing at Silver Jubilee Park from next season?


Oh yes. It certainly looks to be a basic kind of ground, but at least it's not Harrow. The Wycombe Wanderer: Edgware Town - Silver Jubilee Park


----------



## blueheaven (May 4, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> It's hard to know who might emerge as a contender when so much can change over a summer.  Last year Hampton and Tonbridge both under threat of relegation almost until the final day.  That's what really bothers me over our fifth place finish.  The teams above us all made enormous progress on the previous season and overtook us, while we stood still.



Isn't it the case that all four teams who finished above us this season, finished in the bottom half of the league the year before? Not sure what they all did over their summers to improve so much (or what sides like Hendon and Met Police did to regress so much), but it makes the league feel very unpredictable (not a bad thing, necessarily).


----------



## mick mccartney (May 4, 2016)

Just don't ask Shaun to organise his bus to Harlow , he'd probably have a heart attack


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 5, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet playing at Highbury
Senior cup 1950


----------



## Pink Panther (May 5, 2016)

My own comments in red:


editor said:


> Here's my personal guide:
> 
> Hayes & Yeading - new ground for me
> Assuming they return to the redeveloped former Yeading ground, a large main stand complex with little else by the looks of it - pain in the arse to get to, tucked away behind an industrial estate off the Uxbridge Road, almost a mile from the nearest bus stops and two miles from Hayes and Southall stations.
> ...


----------



## Joe K (May 5, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> My own comments in red:



Two micropubs in Worthing, PP. Surely worth a mention!


----------



## Paula_G (May 5, 2016)

Okay Harlow itself may be straight out of Planner's Dream Gone Wrong but surely there be a few country pubs within yomping range? BTW Burgess Hill now has some terracing behind goal at the bar end.


----------



## Joe K (May 6, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Okay Harlow itself may be straight out of Planner's Dream Gone Wrong but surely there be a few country pubs within yomping range? BTW Burgess Hill now has some terracing behind goal at the bar end.



What, in addition to the seating that's there? My recollection of our trip in September* was that there was a tier of unroofed seating just next to the bar exit, but no terrace. 

I do like that ground. 

* Not my main recollection, which was getting back to Brighton station and a drunk South African rugby fan calling me a 'cunt'.


----------



## blueheaven (May 6, 2016)

Fairly in-depth interview with Gavin here: Dulwich Hamlet boss Gavin Rose determined to mount another promotion push after play-off anguish


----------



## editor (May 6, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Fairly in-depth interview with Gavin here: Dulwich Hamlet boss Gavin Rose determined to mount another promotion push after play-off anguish


Somewhat reserved praise for the fans who pay his wages: 


> Rose said: “By and large the supporters have been fantastic. The majority have been excellent.


----------



## EDC (May 6, 2016)

I wondered who the minority are?


----------



## Latahs (May 6, 2016)

The diluent whose efforts can only be described as 'very good'...


----------



## Scutta (May 7, 2016)

EDC said:


> I wondered who the minority are?


#oldcunt  <3


----------



## Al Crane (May 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Somewhat reserved praise for the fans who pay his wages:



Good interview with Gavin but comments about fans bemusing. With my glass half full approach I'll put it down to spicing up the atmosphere before today's game against the supporters rather than having an axe to grind over a few disgruntled moments in the season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2016)

Meh. If I had a deep-seated need for a football manager to tell me how great I am every five minutes then I'd have supported Liverpool.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 7, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Two micropubs in Worthing, PP. Surely worth a mention!


I haven been to Worthing for nearly five years, which pretty much predates the advent of the micropub.



Griff_Turnstile said:


> Okay Harlow itself may be straight out of Planner's Dream Gone Wrong but surely there be a few country pubs within yomping range? BTW Burgess Hill now has some terracing behind goal at the bar end.


Harlow's ground is a good mile from the station and nowhere near the town centre.  I don't recall seeing any pubs at all in the vicinity.



Joe K said:


> What, in addition to the seating that's there? My recollection of our trip in September* was that there was a tier of unroofed seating just next to the bar exit, but no terrace.


I missed Burgess Hill this season, but the only 'terracing' in the past was a couple of steps against the  clubhouse wall a long way back from the perimeter fence.  I stood there once on very hot day as it was the only shade outside the seats, but it's hardly a satisfactory vantage point.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 7, 2016)

EDC said:


> I wondered who the minority are?


Junior shouted "conduct yourself properly" at me as I galloped like a gazelle towards the Bognor end with both hands forming Vs for victory and vengeance.


----------



## Nivag (May 7, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> Junior shouted "conduct yourself properly" at me as I galloped like a gazelle towards the Bognor end with both hands forming Vs for victory and vengeance.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 7, 2016)

Doesn't look good....dear oh dear!

Where's the 'moral victory' in that?

We'd be wringing our hands and pontificating for pages on here if a Bognor fan had done that to us if we'd lost!


----------



## Scutta (May 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Doesn't look good....dear oh dear!
> 
> Where's the 'moral victory' in that?
> 
> We'd be wringing our hands and pontificating for pages on here if a Bognor fan had done that to us if we'd lost!


 After having racist, homophobic insults, cigs thrown at you I think to have a little "fuck you, we beat you" attitude..is ok 

I think your right, if we hadn't done anything and someone from whatever team had done that then we would then be pontificating over it.... but in this case.....but I havent seen us to that teams who havent consistently caused these problems at games.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2016)

Cue: Hamlet cigar music)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 9, 2016)

Scutta said:


> After having racist, homophobic insults, cigs thrown at you I think to have a little "fuck you, we beat you" attitude..is ok
> 
> I think your right, if we hadn't done anything and someone from whatever team had done that then we would then be pontificating over it.... but in this case.....but I havent seen us to that teams who havent consistently caused these problems at games.


 
Yes, I agree to an extend, but based on the fact 'a picture tells a thousand words'...this doesn't tell what you said.

If we give ourselves plaudits for applauding opposition when we love, 'winning the moral victory' sinking to levels of others, which this picture shows, even if not in context as your comments might show, means we haven't won a moral victory at all...

But, then to be fair, most wouldn't judge our Club on this picture....even though it has been thrown back at us by some Bognor fans wearing blinkers...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 9, 2016)

Noss said:


> Aren't Hendon playing at Silver Jubilee Park from next season?


 Hendon announced at the weekend that Silver Jubilee Park has achieved the necessary C grading they need to stage Premier Division football next season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 9, 2016)

If I'm honest I find the 'moral victory' thing a bit cringy now. It was one thing when it was a bit of a joke amongst a fairly small group of people. When your crowds are three times the size of anyone else's and you sometimes turn up at away grounds and substantially outnumber the home fans it comes across as a bit smug though IMO. Thankfully it's not heard so much now but I'd prefer to see it die off.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 9, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If I'm honest I find the 'moral victory' thing a bit cringy now. It was one thing when it was a bit of a joke amongst a fairly small group of people. When your crowds are three times the size of anyone else's and you sometimes turn up at away grounds and substantially outnumber the home fans it comes across as a bit smug though IMO. Thankfully it's not heard so much now but I'd prefer to see it die off.


Agreed, and you can probably stick the "noone knows us" chant in too.


----------



## Joe K (May 9, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If I'm honest I find the 'moral victory' thing a bit cringy now. It was one thing when it was a bit of a joke amongst a fairly small group of people. When your crowds are three times the size of anyone else's and you sometimes turn up at away grounds and substantially outnumber the home fans it comes across as a bit smug though IMO. Thankfully it's not heard so much now but I'd prefer to see it die off.



I'm pretty sure that 'the moral victory' dates to pretty much the same match as the 'big/ small badge' joke, the dismal 3-1 defeat at Harrow in September 2013 when all of our defensive players apart from Ryan James had gone to a wedding. The culprits for both things were initially me, G Man and vornstyle76. I don't think we had any idea what sort of monster was being born.


----------



## Scutta (May 9, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Agreed, and you can probably stick the "noone knows us" chant in too.


although i quite like the irony of that now....


----------



## Scutta (May 9, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If I'm honest I find the 'moral victory' thing a bit cringy now. It was one thing when it was a bit of a joke amongst a fairly small group of people. When your crowds are three times the size of anyone else's and you sometimes turn up at away grounds and substantially outnumber the home fans it comes across as a bit smug though IMO. Thankfully it's not heard so much now but I'd prefer to see it die off.


ha i agree but depends on what morality you're comparing it against... ordinary?


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 9, 2016)

Scutta said:


> although i quite like the irony of that now....



We can save that one for when we are not fashionable anymore...


----------



## AndyDHFC (May 9, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Agreed, and you can probably stick the "no-one knows us" chant in too.



Rubbish.  I haven't taught my daughters to sing this verbatim at the ages of 2 and 4 just for a bit of success to take it away.  Admittedly I've also taught them to sing Sandy Lane is falling down despite the fact it fell down a good 15? years ago but why let a little thing like reality get in the way of a good song.

As for the substantive point, the Moral Victory (at least as a public statement) always grated a bit.  I'm not sure I'd agree about the chant but that's probably because I've been singing it for 25 years rather than a particularly objective viewpoint.  That said, I agree with Scutta that at the very least the irony of it is great.


----------



## AndyDHFC (May 9, 2016)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> We can save that one for when we are not fashionable anymore...


'We are Dulwich, we are Dulwich, we are Dulwich, from the Hill.  We are Dulwich, super Dulwich, we are Dulwich from the Hill.

We're not fashionable, we're not fashionable, we're not fashionable, anymore.  We are Dulwich, super Dulwich, we are Dulwich, from the Hill.  Hhiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!'


----------



## pettyboy (May 9, 2016)

Don't know if this has ever been posted before but I thought some might like to see it.

News item on the new Champion Hill opening in '93, featuring a Lionel Best winner


----------



## editor (May 9, 2016)

pettyboy said:


> Don't know if this has ever been posted before but I thought some might like to see it.
> 
> News item on the new Champion Hill opening in '93, featuring a Lionel Best winner



The clock was working!


----------



## iamwithnail (May 10, 2016)

Managed a few aways last season, which I was pleased with.  Had never been to an away match before supporting Dulwich! Going to try for new grounds with my limited away-day-days - so probably Enfield, Billericay, Staines Town, Burgess Hill, Sudbury Worthing at a minimum.  Depends what the cups throw up as well.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 11, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I'm pretty sure that 'the moral victory' dates to pretty much the same match as the 'big/ small badge' joke, the dismal 3-1 defeat at Harrow in September 2013 when all of our defensive players apart from Ryan James had gone to a wedding. The culprits for both things were initially me, G Man and vornstyle76. I don't think we had any idea what sort of monster was being born.


Yep, that was its genesis. It was a joke about the rose-tinted glasses fans (of any club) view their team through. What's actually much funnier is that anyone could possibly take it seriously.

I should probably have just shouted, "Football is wildly subjective! Football is wildly subjective! Football is wildly subjective!"


----------



## G Man (May 11, 2016)

The moral victory was fine when we were overachieving plucky underdogs (with a Pro EV style created player with perfect stats in the form Erhun) but now we've underachieved with a team consisting of (arguably some) prima donnas - it seems churlish to persist with it with the exception of the fanzine - where are you fanzine? - and the watered down but still cool quasi-inofficial scarves.																																   Vornstyle was well pissed at that Harrow game and may definitely didn't throw a beer can in the direction of B.I.G and myself while hurling a wave of invective at there non-plussed goalkeeper.


----------



## Joe K (May 11, 2016)

G Man said:


> The moral victory was fine when we were overachieving plucky underdogs (with a Pro EV style created player with perfect stats in the form Erhun) but now we've underachieved with a team consisting of (arguably some) prima donnas - it seems churlish to persist with it with the exception of the fanzine - where are you fanzine? - and the watered down but still cool quasi-inofficial scarves.																																   Vornstyle was well pissed at that Harrow game and may definitely didn't throw a beer can in the direction of B.I.G and myself while hurling a wave of invective at there non-plussed goalkeeper.



Yeah, this. Strange isn't, how you'd normally expect irony to become more meta as time passes, but so much of the 2013-era autosatire now gets taken as read? Not to say that there aren't times when we win a clear moral victory - as at the Racist Seaside Wankers, or any time we beat M£rg$t€ in the short-lived cashy-big-bollocks 'potential catchment area of half a million' era - but 350 of us singing this at Burgess Hill or some other heroically overachieving outfit doesn't sit well.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 11, 2016)

Joe K said:


> Yeah, this. Strange isn't, how you'd normally expect irony to become more meta as time passes, but so much of the 2013-era autosatire now gets taken as read? Not to say that there aren't times when we win a clear moral victory - as at the Racist Seaside Wankers, or any time we beat M£rg$t€ in the short-lived cashy-big-bollocks 'potential catchment area of half a million' era - but 350 of us singing this at Burgess Hill or some other heroically overachieving outfit doesn't sit well.


I've got the solution: a huge footnote tifo.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 11, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've got the solution: a huge footnote tifo.


On it.


----------



## StephenMac (May 12, 2016)

Our FA overlords have spoken and we have an awayday to Havant & Waterlooville next season rather than Hayes & Yeading.


----------



## Nivag (May 12, 2016)

Almost the seaside, hope it's not a evening game.


----------



## EDC (May 12, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Our FA overlords have spoken and we have an awayday to Havant & Waterlooville next season rather than Hayes & Yeading.


Is the ground in Havant or Waterlooville? Either way I hope it's a faster train than Bognor.


----------



## StephenMac (May 12, 2016)

EDC said:


> Is the ground in Havant or Waterlooville? Either way I hope it's a faster train than Bognor.


Havant. Just over hour and a quarter from Waterloo on the fast train the internet says. Hang on...what am I, your bloody internet servant?


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

Nivag said:


> Almost the seaside, hope it's not a evening game.


The ground is miles from the coast.


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2016)

When do we have an idea of preseason games. I am having withdrawal symptoms. On way to hamburg for 1893 fix this weekend


----------



## EDC (May 12, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Havant. Just over hour and a quarter from Waterloo on the fast train the internet says. Hang on...what am I, your bloody internet servant?



I'm reading that in your 'coming back from Bognor noisy voice'.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 13, 2016)

I'LL FIGHT YOU ALL


----------



## Joe K (May 13, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Our FA overlords have spoken and we have an awayday to Havant & Waterlooville next season rather than Hayes & Yeading.



H&W would have been next season's least appealing away even before Portsmouth's least reputable decided they had a problem with us. Ground absolutely miles from sea, station, pubs. Also don't like this new westwards creep of the IL footprint - I know Newport IOW and, in the mid-90s, Yeovil (!) have been in it, but both Havant and Waterlooville, pre-merger, were both Southern League clubs.


----------



## StephenMac (May 13, 2016)

Joe K said:


> H&W would have been next season's least appealing away even before Portsmouth's least reputable decided they had a problem with us. Ground absolutely miles from sea, station, pubs. Also don't like this new westwards creep of the IL footprint - I know Newport IOW and, in the mid-90s, Yeovil (!) have been in it, but both Havant and Waterlooville, pre-merger, were both Southern League clubs.


You've sold it. In!


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2016)

What with Worthing getting promoted surprised Bognor managed to wangle themselves another local derby!!


----------



## Joe K (May 13, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> You've sold it. In!



I'm very much not. It has 'terrible day out I return home from miserable' written all over it. Worthing is my Big Day Out On The Ale next season. Oh, and is Burgess Hill resolved yet? If so, I'm looking forward to that one.


----------



## StephenMac (May 13, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I'm very much not. It has 'terrible day out I return home from miserable' written all over it. Worthing is my Big Day Out On The Ale next season. Oh, and is Burgess Hill resolved yet? If so, I'm looking forward to that one.


Yep, Burgess Hill remain. As for H & W, nothing beats an away victory at a ground containing its above average share of wankers . On the other hand, losing...


----------



## Lyham (May 13, 2016)

Having lived in Worthing for a number a years, I must say I am quited bemused as to everyone's excitement of a trip to the seaside town.

I couldn't wait to get out of there.


----------



## Joe K (May 13, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Yep, Burgess Hill remain. As for H & W, nothing beats an away victory at a ground containing its above average share of wankers . On the other hand, losing...



I like the bucolic, early Pink Floyd atmosphere at the Green Elephants Stadium. Well, if you get it on a sunny day.


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2016)

If you mean by resolved, is their stadium fine? Not sure of the situation re the ground grading but the FA allocations has placed them in the Prem so they have been reprieved from relegation. Some murmurings around of Farnborough buggering things up with an appeal but nothing concrete coming out of Cherrywood Road.


----------



## Joe K (May 13, 2016)

Lyham said:


> Having lived in Worthing for a number a years, I must say I am quited bemused as to everyone's excitement of a trip to the seaside town.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get out of there.



Good ground with big inside and a handy outside bars; two micropubs in town; a 30-minute journey from my flat to the turnstiles.


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2016)

Lyham said:


> Having lived in Worthing for a number a years, I must say I am quited bemused as to everyone's excitement of a trip to the seaside town.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get out of there.


Friendly bunch down there, the town's been on its uppers for a few years now but always enjoyed trips - short walk from the station to the ground, reasonable selection of pubs including a new micro pub near the seafront - anchoredinworthing.co.uk - Anchored in Worthing


----------



## StephenMac (May 13, 2016)

Lyham said:


> Having lived in Worthing for a number a years, I must say I am quited bemused as to everyone's excitement of a trip to the seaside town.
> 
> I couldn't wait to get out of there.


Seaside towns on their uppers are inevitably going to be more attractive to people who don't have to live in them.


----------



## StephenMac (May 13, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I like the bucolic, early Pink Floyd atmosphere at the Green Elephants Stadium. Well, if you get it on a sunny day.


The combination of full on jet lag and pints turned it full on Atom Heart Mother for me last season.


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2016)

On the new songs front a thought came into my head the other day. Why, went 'keepers dither with their clearances, do fans count upwards from one to six rather than down? 6-5-4-3-2-1.. At which point could then burst into a chorus of Manfred Mann all it needs is an harmonic player and some lyrical genius to Dulwich-ify the words.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 13, 2016)

Joe K said:


> H&W would have been next season's least appealing away even before Portsmouth's least reputable decided they had a problem with us. Ground absolutely miles from sea, station, pubs. Also don't like this new westwards creep of the IL footprint - I know Newport IOW and, in the mid-90s, Yeovil (!) have been in it, but both Havant and Waterlooville, pre-merger, were both Southern League clubs.


We had an FA Trophy replay there around ten seasons ago.  It's a bloody awful place.  Bascially a housing estate just outside Portsmouth.  From memory it's around 15 mins walk from Havant station and there's a decent pub in the town centre (The Old House at Home) which is the opposite direction to the ground.  Surprised they're in instead of HandY.  They've been in Conference South for a while, possibly since its inception, and have always appeared to be relatively big spenders on their team, so could be a threat at the top end of the table.  The ground was improved to a good standard a few years ago.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 14, 2016)

Joe K said:


> H&W would have been next season's least appealing away even before Portsmouth's least reputable decided they had a problem with us.



Huh?


----------



## Joe K (May 14, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> Huh?



I was led to believe that the 'fun' at Bognor was caused by moonlighting Portsmouth 'lads'.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2016)

Nope...at least one was wearing a Bognor scarf, and others were overheard to say 'they only turn up for big games', which suggests they are known. It's the responsibility of the home club, regardless of how often they come.


----------



## Joe K (May 14, 2016)

Well, yes, I agree re: responsibility for behaviour in a ground, but that wasn't quite the point I was making. Various people said that a lot of the trouble at Bognor was caused by people who are normally Portsmouth fans - plausible, given Bognor is roughly where people start to support Portsmouth rather than Brighton when it comes to league football - and I wondered if Havant would give them a second bite at the pink and blue cherry, as it were.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 15, 2016)

Joe K said:


> I was led to believe that the 'fun' at Bognor was caused by moonlighting Portsmouth 'lads'.



You were 'led to believe'. Unfortunately you were led wrong? This was perhaps based on the same assumption from the Bognor Post that all Dulwich fans were Millwall fans.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2016)

And from unsubstantiated lazy rumours like these...'truths' grow...and then people start believing....

As far as I am concerned it was Bognor fans and their mates DELIBERATELY atagonising our travelling support.


----------



## EDC (May 15, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And from unsubstantiated lazy rumours like these...'truths' grow...and then people start believing....
> 
> As far as I am concerned it was Bognor fans and their mates DELIBERATELY atagonising our travelling support.


Agreed. And its also up to Bognor to sort out in the future.  The excuse that they're just locals who come to big matches is not acceptable.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 15, 2016)

Taking relegation rather badly


----------



## YTC (May 15, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Taking relegation rather badly in Iceland




That's Turkey. But either way. (that was also the last game at that stadium)


----------



## Maj. Tom Laser (May 16, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> On the new songs front a thought came into my head the other day. Why, went 'keepers dither with their clearances, do fans count upwards from one to six rather than down? 6-5-4-3-2-1.. At which point could then burst into a chorus of Manfred Mann all it needs is an harmonic player and some lyrical genius to Dulwich-ify the words.




Going the other way, why not Sesame Street?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 16, 2016)

credit to everyone

Dulwich Hamlet’s community work honoured at annual Southwark Civic Awards


----------



## the 12th man (May 18, 2016)

I see Peter Adeniyi has taken the Carshalton Athletic manager's job!


----------



## Scutta (May 18, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> I see Peter Adeniyi has taken the Carshalton Athletic manager's job!


I heard Dean lodge had??


----------



## Scutta (May 18, 2016)

Scutta said:


> I heard Dean lodge had??


well good luck to Peter anyway!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2016)

Scutta said:


> I heard Dean lodge had??


Clearly some way off the mark:
New first-team manager unveiled - News - Carshalton Athletic FC


----------



## Pink Panther (May 19, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> credit to everyoneView attachment 86955


I've just remembered where I've seen the bloke on the left before . . .


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I've just remembered where I've seen the bloke on the left before . . .
> 
> View attachment 87081



Bloody hipster.


----------



## Paul's Brother (May 19, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> This was perhaps based on the same assumption from the Bognor Post that all Dulwich fans were Millwall fans.



Are they FCUK!!!!


----------



## editor (May 20, 2016)

Ruskin Park shows its support for Hamlet












Blooms galore! A late spring saunter through south London’s lovely Ruskin Park


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 21, 2016)




----------



## editor (May 25, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet FC win Community Club of the Year for their outstanding community work


----------



## Scutta (May 25, 2016)

editor said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC win Community Club of the Year for their outstanding community work


fucking hipsters ruining football.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 25, 2016)

Eddie Izzard says fellow Crystal Palace fan shouted homophobic abuse at him during FA Cup final


----------



## pompeydunc (May 27, 2016)

England Cs (non-league team) are playing at Sutton on Sunday 5 June. And it's free.

Squad here.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 28, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Eddie Izzard says fellow Crystal Palace fan shouted homophobic abuse at him during FA Cup final


Come to Dulwich, Eddie! It'll be more fun than the Remain campaign's pretend-it's-still-the-90s attempt to use him to attract under-25s to register to vote.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 29, 2016)

Scutta said:


> fucking hipsters ruining football.


Bloody hipsters ruining cricket now too.  Well, for Surrey supporters anyway:
Leach takes four as Surrey collapse


----------



## dcdulwich (May 29, 2016)

Not quite as bad a collapse as Somerset managed as it turns out. Batty - very unhipsterish - 7/32.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 30, 2016)

Photo @StuartTree


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 30, 2016)

well done to all
Think sometimes we undervalue our achievements


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 30, 2016)

beerer damon_th on twitter posted

I don't care what your cliche-riddled view of Dulwich Hamlet is, this is a testament to the hard yards put in ‪#‎dhfc‬


----------



## editor (May 31, 2016)

Just given the season ticket offer a final push: 
Dulwich Hamlet – your last chance to grab ‘early bird’ season tickets for the upcoming season


----------



## Paula_G (May 31, 2016)

Thanks, there's big savings to be had if fans haven't got their's yet..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 31, 2016)

I'll be renewing today.


----------



## crocustim (May 31, 2016)

Yup! I'm in!


----------



## Latahs (May 31, 2016)

Grabbed mine earlier...


----------



## 3010 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ex-Hamlet Sweeney gets a call-up for England C team: Maidstone United FC   » Sweeney gets England C call up


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2016)

3010 said:


> Ex-Hamlet Sweeney gets a call-up for England C team: Maidstone United FC   » Sweeney gets England C call up



He's just waiting until he gets a better offer from Lithuania C.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 3, 2016)

3010 said:


> Ex-Hamlet Sweeney gets a call-up for England C team: Maidstone United FC   » Sweeney gets England C call up


I'll bet his agent is already haggling for an improved contract and touting him to other clubs again.


----------



## crocustim (Jun 6, 2016)

The KFH sponsorship press release! Bleugh!

Dulwich Hamlet announce record sponsorship deal with Kinleigh Folkard & Hayward - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Free season tickets to KFH customers!


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

their policy locally is to support good community initiatives - while encouraging people to vote tory (which destroy these initiatives) and profiting off the unaffordable housing in London.... .... lets just take the money and not dress it up as anything else.

The Moral Victory - Dulwich Hamlet FC Fans public group | Facebook

Excellent match.


----------



## Joe K (Jun 6, 2016)

I expect Thread Vietnam to open up here very soon, but I am really, really disheartened by the free season ticket deal. We don't need any more dabblers turning up five times a season to express shock that Step 3 games have linesmen; in fact, I think the rationale of 'good publicity for the club' looks increasingly thin as the ground struggles to cope with the numbers that have been coming in and the club start to regulate some of the exact things which made DHFC a point of interest in the first place. I tend to be of the mindset that most professional incomers are a part of gentrification whether they rent or buy, but at least I've always paid for my ticket.

The focus of broadening the fanbase, if that's something to be persevered with over the next few years, and I'm not even 80% convinced that it is, has to be on sustainable things: getting into schools and looking to build a generation of supporters, not appealing to the temporary whims of some featureless TV producer who's just whacked 650k on a house down Choumert Road. Particularly after an overall increase in season ticket prices, this is a bit of a smack in the mouth.


----------



## crocustim (Jun 6, 2016)

Its such flagrant commodification of something that felt beyond all of that. And in essence inviting dull leaches to unwittingly suck out all the positivity and dilute the atmosphere. So soon after the early bird season ticket window closed too. Bad move!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm sick of coming to the football, which should be a bit of escapism, instead just serving to remind me how fucked my life is by relentless housing costs inflation. You know what, fuck it. Enjoy yourselves next season. I've got better things to do (like working out how the hell we won't be destitute thanks to these vampires).


----------



## darryl (Jun 6, 2016)

> As part of the sponsorship deal, Dulwich Hamlet will offer a free season ticket to every person that buys through KFH’s local offices including East Dulwich, Peckham Rye, West Dulwich and Dulwich Village.



That's crazy when ordinary season tickets are being hiked.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 6, 2016)

Seems the club has taken that idea that most of us actually are middle class then.


----------



## EDC (Jun 6, 2016)

I expect Streatham Rovers will pick up sone new fans if this carries on.


----------



## Joe K (Jun 6, 2016)

The future of the club: an estate of spuriously 'affordable' housing which, when viewed from the air, looks like a giant Ash Carew putting a Hollywood ball into touch.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

When have ordinary season tickets been hiked. Same price as last year, early bird lower than last year and early bird period longer than last year. Still the only club to offer payment over 3 months and lowest and widest ranging concessions in the league..it's an attempt to engage with those moving into the area long term and using a sponsor as a marketing tool to reach people we may not. 
There was a long standing offer for fans to introduce potential sponsors advertisers in return for 10% and i received not a single lead. So our owners want sponsors, somebody offers a 5 figure sum and asks me for an offer to their clients as part of their marketing so I didn't refuse.
No idea how many will use it and doubt it will be hordes of newbies getting in the way and sucking out the atmosphere. According to many that already happened without a few tickets for estate agent clients. 
Still loads of sponsor opportunities for businesses the fans like but as nobody sends them in then I have no idea who people suggest I approach.
Anyway, hopefully when fan ownership comes the club can afford to pick and choose suitable sponsors.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 6, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm sick of coming to the football, which should be a bit of escapism, instead just serving to remind me how fucked my life is by relentless housing costs inflation. You know what, fuck it. Enjoy yourselves next season. I've got better things to do (like working out how the hell we won't be destitute thanks to these vampires).


Come to Millwall mate, just down the road.


----------



## Joe K (Jun 6, 2016)

I apologise for getting the wrong end of the stick about the s/t prices, but I stand by what else I've said.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 6, 2016)

Joe K 's hit it on the head for me, that sums it up entirely.  Grim.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 6, 2016)

crocustim said:


> The KFH sponsorship press release! Bleugh!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet announce record sponsorship deal with Kinleigh Folkard & Hayward - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> Free season tickets to KFH customers!


Fucking hell. As if buying a property in Dulwich is not enough, they get a free season ticket! For every property purchase by kfh, give a free season ticket to a local (state) school!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)

> Dulwich Hamlet believes KFH is an excellent match for the socially responsible stance of the club, its volunteers and its many supporters.


What does KFH do that is so socially responsible?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 6, 2016)

editor said:


> What does KFH do that is so socially responsible?


Put signs up to local jumble sales, or something.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 6, 2016)

darryl said:


> That's crazy when ordinary season tickets are being hiked.



Hiked? Early bird was cheaper and standard prices are frozen.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

editor said:


> What does KFH do that is so socially responsible?



This the point..... they dont really do anything, especially encouraging people to vote tory is the complete opposite of social responsibility "there's no such thing as society" etc

lets not dress it up as anything else ....fuck them........ take their money and as much of it as possible...Happy to do that...but lets not be fucking mugs and pretend they are socially aware or nice people..... cos we will look like prats if it carries on this way

also on another note now they have paid us, not just aspire... is every tweet going to be "sponsored by KFH" as well now?

But Anyway the fun of drinking my £3.50 (small) can of estrella listening to mumford and sons or coldplay will allow me to get over it all


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

I promise no Mumford and Sons and Coldplay


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> I promise no Mumford and Sons and Coldplay


what do shootmatchday sponsored by blandy mcblandface say though!!!


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

Think I will knock it on the head as it's crap.

Think 10 for £10 in aid of 12th Man sounds better.

Or just £1 per track for 12th Man

That better?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2016)

If we rustle up a tenner can we just play 'Let's Lynch The Landlord' ten times?


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Think I will knock it on the head as it's crap.
> 
> Think 10 for £10 in aid of 12th Man sounds better.
> 
> ...


YEAH!!! thats the sort of thing that is great about Dulwich.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If we rustle up a tenner can we just play 'Let's Lynch The Landlord' ten times?


Not 10 times but if you want it once. Could even get a live performance from the Club President if enough is pledged. Or we cam get him to do a duet with the Vice Chairman.Why should only the bar suffer? The new chairman doesn't sing


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)

Scutta said:


> This the point..... they dont really do anything, especially encouraging people to vote tory is the complete opposite of social responsibility "there's no such thing as society" etc
> 
> lets not dress it up as anything else ....fuck them........ take their money and as much of it as possible...Happy to do that...but lets not be fucking mugs and pretend they are socially aware or nice people..... cos we will look like prats if it carries on this way
> 
> ...


Seeing as that "socially responsible" claim was made in the press release, surely it's not to much to ask what it's being based on? 

It's certainly not something I'm prepared to ignore. I want to know what the claim is based on.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

It literally *is* what big moaner said earlier


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

They believe that their charitable work they undertake  and things that they do in the community makes them that. Obviously most on here would not agree.

Take away the brand and i believe the people locally who work for and manage their offices are good people doing this sponsorship  for the right reasons and who have a genuine interest in the club and community.


----------



## Latahs (Jun 6, 2016)

Kfh don't sound great to say the least, but I remember the offer to introduce sponsors and I personally did nothing...(although I'd have only introduced pharma/chemical companies and/or biotech startups which might have been 'on brand' either...)

I'd like to see the auction reintroduced from next year, year on year. I thought it was a masterstroke. I promise to get involved in whatever extent I can (or am allowed) to make it happen. Im certain it wasn't easy.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

Club needs a big commercial team or full time Business Development Manager to make the draw work. Interaction with entrants after draw was poor and chasing payment was another issue. Would be my preference as well because gives small business a chance to get involved.
If 10 people get 10 each it would really work.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> They believe that their charitable work they undertake  and things that they do in the community makes them that. Obviously most on here would not agree.
> 
> Take away the brand and i believe the people locally who work for and manage their offices are good people doing this sponsorship  for the right reasons and who have a genuine interest in the club and community.


I think the club should be _extremely_ careful when lauding an estate agents as being "socially responsible" unless they can really back that up with something substantial, especially when framing that claim in the context of what Hamlet - and the fans - have been doing as a club.

You may see a company with a 'genuine interest' in the club, but many will be deeply suspicious and just see a super profitable business shrewdly associating themselves with a positive-publicity attracting club.

I understand that the team needs sponsorship and that means attracting money from big business. But I'd wager that this 'socially responsible' label won't stick with many Hamlet fans, or with many looking in from outside: and if the club can't offer rock solid proof of KFHs amazing community work, it'll leave us with egg on our faces.

Foxtons do some charity work too, but I certainly wouldn't label them as "socially responsible." The press release would have been better without that line added, IMO.


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2016)

crocustim said:


> The KFH sponsorship press release! Bleugh!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet announce record sponsorship deal with Kinleigh Folkard & Hayward - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> Free season tickets to KFH customers!


Misread this as KFC. Was hoping for chicken. I am disappoint. [emoji15]


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)

magneze said:


> Misread this as KFC. Was hoping for Chicken. I am disappoint. [emoji15]


That would be the point in which I'd walk.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Foxtons do some charity work too, but I certainly wouldn't label them as "socially responsible." The press release would have been better without that line added, IMO.


can that paragraph be removed?


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2016)

editor said:


> That would be the point in which I'd squawk.



Corrected for you. [emoji239]


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)

The problem when you start praising an estate agent for their supposed social responsibility is that cynical people like me just can't looking them up and then finding things that don't chime with their claims - which is hardly surprising because, well they're _estate agents_ and maximising profits on housing is the game they're in.

A few moments Googling unearthed this:


> An incorrect invoice, for example, almost cost buy-to-let landlord Penny Waterhouse £3,276 after her agent attempted to increase the agreed commission.
> 
> Mrs Waterhouse, a former lawyer, asked her agent, Kinleigh Folkard Hayward, to find tenants for her £1,750-a-month home in Dulwich in return for an agreed fee of 9pc of the rent over one year.
> 
> ...


Buy an ex-council home and reap the profit
'Smallest house in Brockley' sold for nearly half a million


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2016)

Put simply. Fan ownership is a must to sort this sort of thing out. It's hardly surprising that a football club owned by a property company is sponsored by an estate agent. ☕


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

Scutta said:


> can that paragraph be removed?


Certainly will ask them.

As for comment about fan ownership, the club will still need sponsors but I'm sure being fan owned will suddenly bring a raft of highly ethical sponsors rushing to get involved. Alternatively, the club can go for real purity and have no shirt sponsor or donate it to charity. That will be for the fans to decide.

At the moment I follow wishes of owners to secure a sponsor at best price.  DHFC have been sponsored by Haart, DVR and Winkworth before being owned by a property company, although they were owned by property developers  (bad ones). 
Remember, lots more sponsors required and 10% offer still stands.  No work to do just email commercial@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Certainly will ask them.


.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

Scutta said:


> I was talking  about this one, cant we do that ourselves?
> "Dulwich Hamlet believes KFH is an excellent match for the socially responsible stance of the club, its volunteers and its many supporters. This saw Dulwich Hamlet awarded the Football Foundation Community Club of the Year by the Non-League Paper in this year’s National Game Awards." I will delete it from here in a bit.



Was an agreed release but has been done and will advise them


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 6, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Was an agreed release but has been done and will advise them



Now about that singing. After all...you have the microphone.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Was an agreed release but has been done and will advise them


nice one!!  thank you!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 6, 2016)

I think its vital we debate this and try and move forward

glad Liam has come on here to say his piece (and rightly so) I dont think anyone is criticising Liam - and thats important because he does lots of work for the club over many years eeaking out every penny from sponsors (thankless task)

We have got on well with Hadley because they have been transparent (well as much as one would expect) they seem to understand us, and they haven't made statements in the press that would undermine our community based ethical approach of the fans, in fact they have actively encouraged community initiatives such as food banks and Calais

The problem is KFC have made a number of remarks publicly in the press that go to the heart of our commitment to the community we seek to support

We can hardly claim to be a community club (and accept awards for being so) in London, if we claim our main sponsor is "socially responsible " when the company concerned objective by accident or design is to effectively price working people out of London and destroy our communities.  paying towards crossing patrol does not in itself make you "socially responsible"

Given the controversy over the naming of the stand surely people knew some of the sensitivities, even if most agreed we should take the money - me included

We don't accept advertising from gambling companies, because of the damage they do,

I would rather we didn't, but if we needed to,  I would take advertising from gambling companies, tobacco or alcohol
but lets not call it "social responsible"

Then again maybe KCH might like to clarify their views about a sustainable London

There must surely be recognition that the club has to look at all realistic financial offers being made (we are not in a position to decline) equally the club needs to recognise that our good name is also worth something and fans genuine concerns need to be addressed sensitively and in a spirit of understanding and where people are coming from


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

This is fucking hilarious 

The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 6, 2016)

Healthy debate, all points taken and actually I have found Paul Bent to be a  genuine person with a real interest in the club  although can't say I'd start a thread on a forum about it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe if KCH was minded they could clarify their position on London housing ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 6, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Maybe if KCH was minded they could clarify their position on London housing ?



KFH's position on London housing is quite clear surely? Their business is in it being very expensive. Why ask them for some banal corporate flannel?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 6, 2016)

Of course Dulwich Hamlet have a long tradition of being sponsored by Estate Agents (but I don't think that's the main issue)


----------



## Scutta (Jun 6, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Of course Dulwich Hamlet have a long tradition of being sponsored by Estate Agents (but I don't think that's the main issue)


yeah its not about them being estate agents thats fine take the money. and its a great deal. Its just we shouldn't pretend they are socially responsible they are what they are...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 6, 2016)

I long for the days of sponsors like "criterium fluid metals" and "staggering quarry sumps"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 7, 2016)

what was wrong with Buckfast Tonic Wine


----------



## darryl (Jun 7, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> When have ordinary season tickets been hiked. Same price as last year, early bird lower than last year and early bird period longer than last year. Still the only club to offer payment over 3 months and lowest and widest ranging concessions in the league.



Sorry, Liam - have been on holiday and had only saw a tweet complaining about big post-early bird price hikes that may not have been all that accurate.

I still think free season tickets to relatively well-off people risks backfiring horribly on the club and could undo a lot of the brilliant community work, though. I could understand it if crowds were tiny, but it looks odd in the context of the ground being packed for Saturday home matches.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 7, 2016)

Can't stand still and just accept people will continue to come so we try things to grow on it and increase the base. It's not about being poor or well off it's about getting local people to support the club and if to do that requires early stages to be incentivised then we will do it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 7, 2016)

What KCH Choose to do with season tickets they buy as part of a sponsorship package is up to them

of course any imaginative company would give some to their customers and some to the local community

But its there call - but again that's not the main issue


----------



## Taper (Jun 7, 2016)

DH have been sponsored by estate agents before.  Not ideal, but the club's sustainability and success must come first.   This looks like a good deal Liam.  Although I see why what appears to be an attempt by KFH to co-opt some of the club's ethos sticks in the craw a bit.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 7, 2016)

^^^^^^^


----------



## GregDHFC (Jun 7, 2016)

Just out of interest, and on a completely unconnected point I'm sure, do Hadley know what estate agent is going to be responsible for selling the flats they build on our ground yet?  Or is it up for negotiation, perhaps to an agent who has helped Hadley out in the past?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jun 7, 2016)

Still don't get why it has to be a season ticket rather than, say, 3 match tickets


----------



## Christian Burt (Jun 7, 2016)

*checks the cost of Millwall season tickets*

It's almost satire this. Unreal.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 7, 2016)

Why season tickets? Simple answer is because the sponsor requested it and I couldn't think of a good reason to refuse. If it leads to one sale of a season ticket next season then it will have more than covered the cost.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Why season tickets? Simple answer is because the sponsor requested it and I couldn't think of a good reason to refuse. If it leads to one sale of a season ticket next season then it will have more than covered the cost.


But we all know that the likelihood of these well heeled new residents attending many games is slim. The season tickets offer is just marketing spin that will have little impact on attendances. My worry is that if the club are seen to be clapping along to obvious disingenuous PR bollocks about 'socially responsible' estate agents we'll start to undo the amazing work done by the club and fans on real, actual social issues.

One of the driving forces of Hamlet's rise in attendances has been the stance the club has collectively taken on a wide range of important social issues. It makes the club feel inclusive to all, and one that people want to associate with.

It's quite hard to square the plight of locals struggling to pay their rent while a multi multi million estate agent company raking in cash from property starts boasting of their social responsibility. I'm not convinced and I doubt if I'll be alone in that feeling: and that could cause real harm to the club.

Take their cash for sure. Plaster their names all over the shirts if we have to. Football is a business and we have to survive. But - please - spare us the PR crap.

_(*this isn't an attack against you Liam as I really appreciate the work you do. But I really think this is a big misstep and one that could backfire badly. If I was an outsider looking to attack the club, this would be pure TNT). _


----------



## YTC (Jun 7, 2016)

editor said:


> But we all know that the likelihood of these well heeled new residents attending many games is slim. The season tickets offer is just marketing spin that will have little impact on attendances. My worry is that if the club are seen to be clapping along to obvious disingenuous PR bollocks about 'socially responsible' estate agents we'll start to undo the amazing work done by the club and fans on real, actual social issues.
> 
> One of the driving forces of Hamlet's rise in attendances has been the stance the club has collectively taken on a wide range of important social issues. It makes the club feel inclusive to all, and one that people want to associate with.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what a lot of people are feeling. And again I'd like to stress that this really isn't an attack on liamdhfc or the work he's done. Appreciate the situation he's in. But this is top level bollocks.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 7, 2016)

YTC said:


> This is exactly what a lot of people are feeling. And again I'd like to stress that this really isn't an attack on liamdhfc or the work he's done. Appreciate the situation he's in. But this is top level bollocks.


That bit has been removed from the release now


----------



## YTC (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice work liamdhfc


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2016)

Ignoring the identity of the sponsor as I don't expect to reasonably have an influence.

I am upset that we seem to have given away an unlimited number of season tickets. 

My season ticket is precious to me. I don't think they should ever be given away.

Sure, a sponsor can be entitled to a certain number.

But conceivably we could five away 500 or more season tickets. How many houses are bought or sold in those offices?

Surely that is unreasonable? All someone needs to get in for a whole season for free is to know someone that bought or sold a house in the area? 

If we got 10000 pounds in sponsorship. All it takes is 45 people to take up the offer and we lost the same amount in ticket receipts that we got in sponsorship.

*bad maths alert

45 people x 23 games x 10 = 10350

Surely that is a bad deal?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 7, 2016)

You are attaching a value to people who may never have come without their awareness being raised and the offer - without the offer they have nil value to the club and the cost to the club is the price of producing a season ticket.

Yes, people could run around knocking on doors with KFH boards outside in the hope of a free season ticket being given to them but let's get real about the likelihood.

You can't lose what you didn't have. Look at what you could gain not what you might lose This is the maths that others clubs employ and the reason they don't do anything to grow crowds.

We will have to disagree on this one. I have given you my take on this thread and the deal is done.


----------



## cambelt (Jun 7, 2016)

As Liam said, you can't lose what you didn't have. Maybe the odd one or two who take up the offer will like it and invite friends to come along, who may like it and invite friends to come along. That's basically the main driving force for the surge in attendances over the last four years. As worthy and commendable as the community etc stance has been, it's been supported by people who were coaxed into coming by friends. Often not that enthusiastically about it at the beginning.


----------



## Taper (Jun 7, 2016)

Would have preferred Hotblack Desiato. 

Perhaps this can all be turned into a positive; so a catchy terrace song.   Am thinking "KFH is going to get you."


----------



## EDC (Jun 7, 2016)

I'd have preferred Ann Summers but we can't always have what we want.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2016)

EDC said:


> I'd have preferred Ann Summers but we can't always have what we want.


Ann Summers is owned by the Gold family, who co-own West Ham United, a club that makes donations to the Conservative Party.  (No wonder Cameron switched his allegiance to them!)



PartisanDulwich said:


> I would rather we didn't, but if we needed to,  I would take advertising from gambling companies, tobacco or *alcohol*
> but lets not call it "social responsible"


We've just been sponsored by a brewery, and everyone seemed to think that was great!


----------



## EDC (Jun 7, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Ann Summers is owned by the Gold family, who co-own West Ham United, a club that makes donations to the Conservative Party.  (No wonder Cameron switched his allegiance to them!)



Just goes to show, I'm not buying from them again.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

cambelt said:


> As Liam said, you can't lose what you didn't have. Maybe the odd one or two who take up the offer will like it and invite friends to come along, who may like it and invite friends to come along. That's basically the main driving force for the surge in attendances over the last four years.


Well, that and the vast amount of publicity across multiple media channels that has encouraged people to try out a club who seem genuinely different.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 7, 2016)

So true

Why else are our crowds significantly higher than comparable clubs

It has been our community orientation that has taken us from 400ish to 1,500
now if we want to go back to 400-600 plenty of examples of non-league teams with no community solidarity and dont challenge sexism, racism, homophobia


----------



## Taper (Jun 7, 2016)

This is just a comms cock-up though isn't it?  It doesn't say anything much about the way the club is going, other than it is trying to maximise its revenue at a time of very high risk . I think a lot of the flouncing about the sponsor (the third estate agent sponsor in the last five or so years) is very ungenerous. 

In five years time, if the club gets a new stadium, severs ties with Hadley, and is owned by its fans, we can hold it to higher ethical standards.   In the meantime, support the club and do what we need to do to get it to that point.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

Taper said:


> This is just a comms cock-up though isn't it?  It doesn't say anything much about the way the club is going, other than it is trying to maximise its revenue at a time of very high risk . I think a lot of the flouncing about the sponsor (the third estate agent sponsor in the last five or so years) is very ungenerous.
> 
> In five years time, if the club gets a new stadium, severs ties with Hadley, and is owned by its fans, we can hold it to higher ethical standards.   In the meantime, support the club and do what we need to do to get it to that point.


I didn't think that means the fans should just blindly endorse dodgy and highly dubious PR flannel, especially if it lays the club wide open to criticism.

I'd robustly question any club claiming to have the backing of a "socially responsible" multi million estate agent. When that club is Hamlet - who have built their reputation and a substantial chunk of their support on the back of their_ actual_ social campaigning - you expect people to look very hard indeed at what's going on. 

And however you spin it, Hadley's claim really doesn't hold much water in the real world.


----------



## Scolly (Jun 7, 2016)

What Taper said!

To be honest there are going to be better things to put our time and energy into over the next few years.

Regardless of other sponsors sniffing about it was always going to be kfh and at least some of their money will now going into the 1st team (I assume).

I made my feelings clear with the stand sponsor and so I won't repeat myself. I just hope that the club doesn't do the branded tweets though! Still, we have other media like forward the hamlet, here and dhst.   kfh / club statement regarding community should have been thought out better, but we (supporters) are such a small audience compared to the wider coverage kfh hope they will get by sponsoring us and 'community'  is a current buzz word in that industry. It's all flannel and I really don't think it will effect any of our community work at all.

given the passion on here regarding housing, we as fans, could focus some community / charity work In this area.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 7, 2016)

Scolly said:


> given the passion on here regarding housing, we as fans, could focus some community / charity work In this area.


This, definately. We're saddled with them for a year, lets try to steer them into doing the kind of community work we would like to see them do.


----------



## darryl (Jun 7, 2016)

Barry Glendinning's had a little dig in the Guardian Fiver The Fiver | Some unspecified but no doubt bantertastic forfeit


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 7, 2016)

darryl said:


> Barry Glendinning's had a little dig in the Guardian Fiver The Fiver | Some unspecified but no doubt bantertastic forfeit


Glendenning's a sneery, jaundiced twat of a hack at the best of times though.


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 7, 2016)

magneze said:


> Put simply. Fan ownership is a must to sort this sort of thing out. It's hardly surprising that a football club owned by a property company is sponsored by an estate agent. ☕



This is the sort of comment that makes me worry a little about the whole concept of fan ownership. I find it hard not to feel that a lot of fans have a highly idealised view of how their club should be run, which doesn't match up to the realities of keeping revenue coming in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 7, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> This is the sort of comment that makes me worry a little about the whole concept of fan ownership. I find it hard not to feel that a lot of fans have a highly idealised view of how their club should be run, which doesn't match up to the realities of keeping revenue coming in.



I'm sure everyone is aware that there's a necessity to bring in a certain amount of money - which is why in general most people have been pretty accepting of the actual sponsorship but some have objected to the effective endorsement of KFH's CSR agenda which I think is fair enough. Realistically I think it's obvious fan ownership isn't always going to be ideal but it is probably the only way fans get to have much of a say in stuff like that at all.

And actually it's not the case that you have to take the money all of the time. If it's needed to keep the floodlights on then yes - if Gavin (or whoever at the time) wants a new striker then you don't necessarily have to.


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 8, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> And actually it's not the case that you have to take the money all of the time. If it's needed to keep the floodlights on then yes - if Gavin (or whoever at the time) wants a new striker then you don't necessarily have to.



Not sure how you go about defining what bits of money are required for what purpose. DHFC are a small club and will surely always need sponsorship money - if not to immediately "keep the floodlights on" then surely to have some in reserve for a rainy day.

I'm struggling to think of any reason why a club of Dulwich's size would turn down a solid and significant offer of shirt sponsorship. In extreme circumstances then I agree there could be ethical reasons, but I don't really see how this would come into that category. And, as someone else has pointed out, we had an alcohol company on our shirt last season and no one seemed to object to that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2016)

And yet as I understand it the club's current policy is not to accept sponsorship from the gambling industry. So even right now they acknowledge a limit.


----------



## mick mccartney (Jun 8, 2016)

first off , well done Liam for raising the money . However , like the majority on here , I'm not very happy to see an estate agent on our shirts . so, 2 things ;
1) raise money for fan/charity/no sponsorship : set up a fund and when there is enough money , sponsor the team .
2) take the piss . Liam , I'll give £1 a game for you to play 'Burning Down the House ' by Talking Heads . Double  if the team run out to it.( will defer if anyone has a better song ) .


----------



## Roger D (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm not sure I follow the logic in the suggestion that someone who is well-heeled enough to buy a house in East Dulwich is unlikely to turn up at many matches.

There's already at least one multi millionaire Hamlet fan. I actually bumped into him via rugby league, his name would be recognisable to most league fans as both an ex player and for off the field stuff. During the course of our chat it turned out that he lived in Dulwich and frequently watches the Hamlet. (I won't name him as I think he is happy to keep a low profile at the club.)

People at all sorts of financial levels both love and loath football. Whether those tickets are used will depend on whether they are football fans and on any pre-existing club loyalties, not how much they paid for a house.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 8, 2016)

Being sponsored by an estate agent I can live with. I wouldn't pick it if I had a choice, but I wouldn't turn it down.

The season tickets seems a bit much. If you can afford a house in Dulwich, you can afford a £150 season ticket, give them a scarf, or a key fob or shit branded biro like any other estate agents. 

It's also going to feel a bit shit for those who cant afford a house in Dulwich but have already scrapped together enough of their hard earned cash to buy one for themselves.

But we are saddled with it now, so lets start dreaming up some community spirited initiatives around housing, and look forward to Paul Bent give it his full support.


----------



## Taper (Jun 8, 2016)

i've sold and bought a fair few properties during my 25 years in London.  Estate Agents are a mixed bunch: some very good and professional, others lazy and pretty incompetent.  But by a distance no way near the most venal fuckers I've ever met in London.  They're the running dogs of the housing crisis rather than its cause.  Easy target.  We'll have reason enough to direct our ire on Southwark when they turn down the stadium development in the next few months.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 8, 2016)

mick mccartney said:


> first off , well done Liam for raising the money . However , like the majority on here , I'm not very happy to see an estate agent on our shirts . so, 2 things ;
> 1) raise money for fan/charity/no sponsorship : set up a fund and when there is enough money , sponsor the team .
> 2) take the piss . Liam , I'll give £1 a game for you to play 'Burning Down the House ' by Talking Heads . Double  if the team run out to it.( will defer if anyone has a better song ) .


You're on. Do you pay 50p if I play any cover version of it just for variation!!!
We will be returning to normal service for music and not using the Shoot Music playlist so get your 10 tunes in (all money to 12th Man). However, they are keeping the Spotify list open and I can add to it so there is the first track to go on it!
With sponsors, if I had the time I would do the sponsorship draw every year but it's a full time job and I have one of those already.
The season ticket offer is not about affordability, it's about an inclination to watch their local team and trying to catch those who move locally because lots tend to stay local when they move again.
I do appreciate every fan who scrimps and saves to pay for a season ticket and that is why we allow payments on Early Bird over 3 months (unique in our league I believe).  I would love to be able to reduce prices further or extend offers for longer but I currently can't. If an incoming new ownership model wanted to do that then fine but being fan owned doesn't always equate to good value for money. Lots of people seem to look up to Lewes but they charged above the normal prices last season and their prices are below for lower division football this season. So you can see that only on letting in Under 16s are they cheaper:

*Early Bird* *Standard Price* *Super Season Ticket
Early Bird* *Super Season Ticket
Standard*
Adults £165 £185 £195 £205
Concessions £85 £95 £110 £115
Under 16s Free Free Free Free

And they have a 5 a side tournament sponsored by Mumford & Sons!


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 8, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> And they have a 5 a side tournament sponsored by Mumford & Sons!



Really?? I found their admission charge difficult enough to swallow but that's me done with them now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2016)

Fair play liamdhfc I think your response to people's comments has been very reasonable and even-handed. A lot of people would have got very defensive I think.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Really?? I found their admission charge difficult enough to swallow but that's me done with them now.



And they keep beating us, the Mumford loving cunts.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 8, 2016)

darryl said:


> Barry Glendinning's had a little dig in the Guardian Fiver The Fiver | Some unspecified but no doubt bantertastic forfeit



Its a snide comment with little or no wit and lacks a punchline, sort of what I'd expect from him. Surprised he didn't include it in the Guardian Property Section too though I do see they are doing a bit on affordable properties recently How to live like a billionaire on the cheap


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jun 8, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fair play liamdhfc I think your response to people's comments has been very reasonable and even-handed. A lot of people would have got very defensive I think.


Yeah, agreed. Well handled liamdhfc. Thanks.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 8, 2016)

so so so embarrassing


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2016)

Fresh meat incoming!


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 8, 2016)

Would be interesting to get some sort of idea of what sort of code of ethics might be applied in future sponsorship, something that could be set in stone to be published & avoid falling into a similar situation in the future. Did wonder if clubs like Lewes & FCUM had something like that in place but couldn't find anything.. Any help?


----------



## Scutta (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't think its wrong to rip them off and take their money, personally, but to piggyback on the work of the fans and club is outrageous, when they are anything but community minded, in fact actively destroying communities, that's the main fucking issue.


----------



## NoahGinger (Jun 8, 2016)

what is the price for under 16 season ticket? thanks


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 8, 2016)

Season tickets for teenagers cost £40 Information - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 9, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Would be interesting to get some sort of idea of what sort of code of ethics might be applied in future sponsorship, something that could be set in stone to be published & avoid falling into a similar situation in the future. Did wonder if clubs like Lewes & FCUM had something like that in place but couldn't find anything.. Any help?


Ethical objections to club sponsors seem to be all the rage this week.  At least our manager hasn't got involved - yet!
Jason Gillespie risks upsetting Yorkshire sponsors by criticising dairy industry


----------



## G Man (Jun 9, 2016)

Personal information alert. You've been warned. Some of you will know that I've had, and still struggle, with mental health problems. Don't worry, all largely under control now. Around late 2012/early 2013 I started to struggle again. Due to this, and some other factors, I only attended one game from new years day onwards (Tooting at home actual on New years day) because after that my confidence was in pieces. I followed Dulwich's progress onwards from Christian Burt's Facebook. From the summer of 2013 onwards I became a fully fledged member if the rabble, survived Mugabe-gate and was by and large accepted by most to express myself as the charismatic and utterly ridiculous person I am (some of the time). The ethos of Dulwich allowed me to do this. Certain fans (they know who they are x) have helped me and protected me in various situations when I was on the 'brink'. Anyway, point is, Dulwich has been an outlet for many in love Cal communities to feel welcome, to be yourself, to express yourself. I, and many others, have spent hundreds/thousands travelling to home and away games. Match tickets, trains, buses, merchandise, paraphernalia, produced scarves, fanzines etc you name for little in return other than spreading the word. Now, for example, the Maudsley Hospital is 15-20 minutes walk from Champion Hill. Couldn't we give free season tickets to out patients, of which I've been one at said hospital, of the mental health unit? Or other units? Nurses, cleaners, admin staff etc? How many of them own houses? And this isn't an attack on homeowners. My father is a homeowner in London - as is my older sister - and a landlord (not in London). As a percentage of the purchase of house, a free season ticket is like buying a Ferrari and being given a years free subscription to Top Gear magazine, a drop in the ocean. Ferrari's and Top Gear are not socially minded. Take KFH's money, but don't give them for free what many in the local community can struggle go afford. Que pase un buen dia (from Viva Peru).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes G Man. Spot on with this ❤


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not really at liberty, for confidentiality reasons, to say if/how much of this we do already.

But if people have contacts with such organisations just in case they are not on the Football Club radar then please private message them to me.

You may find that the person standing next to you already benefits from free tickets...as G Man correctly states-mental health illnesses are not always visible.

Staff are already covered by our Club including local NHS workers in the concession rate of admission, which is-incidentally- available to any NHS workers locally, some of whom who take advantage will be a high-flying consultant or two, who can fully afford our full admission price....


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

There have been a number of initiatives within football promoting mental health awareness including Mental Health Awareness Week. Unfortunately this takes place outside the season in late May which would make maximising its impact difficult EDITORIAL: Why we supported Mental Health Awareness Week?
However there is World Mental Health Day which takes place on Monday October 10, so perhaps something could be worked on ahead of that day?


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

Surprised me but its seems with their union agreements Ferrari are a lot more socially minded than many in the car industry - flexible working, worker involvement in company decision and more Ferrari Auto, Italy: Towards a balanced flexibility | Eurofound


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for the tip on Mental Health Day. I wasn't aware of that date.


----------



## G Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Mental health awareness is just one example. My overall point is that there are many in the local community who may deserve something for free other than those you merely have the purchasing power to buy a house. Teachers, police, armed forces, posties etc I actually like Ferrari's, I was just making what I thought was an amusing comment referencing a bit of Alan Partridge (Not. My. Words. The. Words. Of . Top. Gear. Magazine...) Swap Ferrari for a less ethical brand. Thanks for the info though. I deliberately excluded consultants as they potentially/probably make a few bob but I'd rather value their usefulness as a Dr than a homeowner.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

Police and all blue light services are already covered by the £4 concession rate but I get your point. Thing is you could almost get to the position where admission becomes "means tested" based on salary. With Kings and the Maudsley on our doorstep the scenario could likely arise that someone buying a home through KFH would be an NHS employee and eligible for the concessions anyway.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 10, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> that someone buying a home through KFH would be an NHS employee and eligible for the concessions anyway.


Key workers now priced out of housing market in most UK towns

ETA: that was 2006

and more recently now they cant afford affordable (shared-ownership)
Key workers priced out of shared ownership in London | News | Inside Housing


----------



## G Man (Jun 10, 2016)

And this is why we applaud and thank the committee and everybody in charge of decision making making as to who pays what at Dulwich for the price of admission. So many grey areas. The concessionary rates at Champion Hill are well thought out and I have benefited from them when I was studying and out out of work. It's also true that there are many who have, unbeknownst to the paying patrons, received free tickets. Nevertheless, I, like many, feel that the promotion of an organisation that is far from angelic (but who is?) or even socially minded at all and consequent allocation of free season tickets needs a rethink.  

Season tickets could be disdainfully discarded. Lost in an attic, put away in a cupboard - ironically doubling up as your actual house purchase - or just cynically sold for profit. As *B.I.G has *stated, everyone who paid actual money for their ticket, even for 64 quid, will value it and freebies should be very carefully considered. If KFH have requested it, how much resistance was shown? Certain season ticket holders will fall into the Oscar Wilde category of knowing the price of something but the value of nothing. Others will be in the gutter looking up at the stars. For the KFH season ticket holders it'll be like a master card advert. Literally priceless.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 10, 2016)

As an aside a lot of 'nhs workers' are employed through agencies now a days anyway, esp ppl like HCA's and admin staff the ppl that could actually benefit from the concession prices. 

As they aren't NHS employees do they qualify for the concession?

They sure as shit won't be able to get mortgages on the open market around Dulwich or in many other London areas, even if they went to 'affordable' housing actually.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

G Man said:


> And this is why we applaud and thank the committee and everybody in charge of decision making making as to who pays what at Dulwich for the price of admission. So many grey areas. The concessionary rates at Champion Hill are well thought out and I have benefited from them when I was studying and out out of work. It's also true that there are many who have, unbeknownst to the paying patrons, received free tickets. Nevertheless, I, like many, feel that the promotion of an organisation that is far from angelic (but who is?) or even socially minded at all and consequent allocation of free season tickets needs a rethink.
> 
> Season tickets could be disdainfully discarded. Lost in an attic, put away in a cupboard - ironically doubling up as your actual house purchase - or just cynically sold for profit. As *B.I.G has *stated, everyone who paid actual money for their ticket, even for 64 quid, will value it and freebies should be very carefully considered. If KFH have requested it, how much resistance was shown? Certain season ticket holders will fall into the Oscar Wilde category of knowing the price of something but the value of nothing. Others will be in the gutter looking up at the stars. For the KFH season ticket holders it'll be like a master card advert. Literally priceless.


As always down to the value someone attachs to it but if the club gains longterm supporters who get involved then the gain could be immense. If not all we have lost if the value of that piece of paper.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

poptyping said:


> As an aside a lot of 'nhs workers' are employed through agencies now a days anyway, esp ppl like HCA's and admin staff the ppl that could actually benefit from the concession prices.
> 
> As they aren't NHS employees do they qualify for the concession?
> 
> They sure as shit won't be able to get mortgages on the open market around Dulwich or in many other London areas, even if they went to 'affordable' housing actually.


As long as someone has an NHS ID card the concession applies. Presumably all staff require those to get on site, whether they are agency or not?


----------



## Scutta (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep they do, or at least when I was one, I had a an NHS card


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 10, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> As long as someone has an NHS ID card the concession applies. Presumably all staff require those to get on site, whether they are agency or not?



Well I would have thought so. It'd be pretty shite safeguarding if they didn't issues passes to both workers and employees. 

Its good to hear that both are eligible for the concession. How widely advertised is it at King's. It might be worth asking their comms team to add it to their intranet/internal newsletter etc. That'd be a great way to bring in more local people who could potentially get involved in the club.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 10, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Well I would have thought so. It'd be pretty shite safeguarding if they didn't issues passes to both workers and employees.
> 
> Its good to hear that both are eligible for the concession. How widely advertised is it at King's. It might be worth asking their comms team to add it to their intranet/internal newsletter etc. That'd be a great way to bring in more local people who could potentially get involved in the club.


It was on the intranet when I was there


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 10, 2016)

Scutta said:


> It was on the intranet when I was there



 the point is that there a lots of things that can be done to get 'useful' local people into the club


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

Free tickets to local schools - already in place.
Free tickets to community organisations - already in place
The various concessions as mentioned previously.
Pay what you want days for local charities
Collections for Calais, Dunkirk & Peckham Foodbank
Awareness matches - homophobia, refugees.
This cannot stop and will not stop. As always the club is open to all new ideas.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

Brixton Buzz is great for bringing new people to Dulwich.
One thing we haven't pushed for a bit is poster advertising.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Key workers now priced out of housing market in most UK towns
> 
> ETA: that was 2006
> 
> ...


Presumably most shared ownership schemes are run through Housing Associations so something is going badly wrong if these organisations can't provide housing for the very people their founders intended them to assist.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 10, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Presumably most shared ownership schemes are run through Housing Associations so something is going badly wrong if these organisations can't provide housing for the very people their founders intended them to assist.


Key workers are no longer a "priority" for the Government's housing policy, so they dont get any special treatment for these schemes anymore, or at least that was the case in 2010 when Shapps was in charge and I was working alongside the DCLG. I doubt it's changed, especially when affordable housing is now classed at being £450,000 by this government.....


----------



## Scutta (Jun 10, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Presumably most shared ownership schemes are run through Housing Associations so something is going badly wrong if these organisations can't provide housing for the very people their founders intended them to assist.


Also the tories are adding right to buy, to HA's further reducing the stock of social housing...


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 10, 2016)

Go down the Walworth Road and there's a sign proclaiming L&Q as London's largest developer. They are also happy to sell properties as "investment opportunities" as opposed to homes for those in need of them.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 10, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Go down the Walworth Road and there's a sign proclaiming L&Q as London's largest developer. They are also happy to sell properties as "investment opportunities" as opposed to homes for those in need of them.
> View attachment 88288


The tories have effectively forced them into to becoming developers rather than what HAs are intended to be.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 12, 2016)

Surely if a HA can build these properties for investors who will either leave them void as their investment or let them out at "market rent", then surely logic suggests they could just build them to be rented out as social housing or have I missed something in their business plan here? Seem to remember L&Q got slagged off by no other than that IDS for acting more like a proper speculator over their prolonger development of the old Walthamstow DFog Track.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 12, 2016)

BTW the way just came across this piece, I'll leave others to make their comments KFH raises £25,000 for Housing for Women charity


----------



## Scutta (Jun 12, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Surely if a HA can build these properties for investors who will either leave them void as their investment or let them out at "market rent", then surely logic suggests they could just build them to be rented out as social housing or have I missed something in their business plan here? Seem to remember L&Q got slagged off by no other than that IDS for acting more like a proper speculator over their prolonger development of the old Walthamstow DFog Track.


something over a pint rather than here. It's so messy.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 12, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> BTW the way just came across this piece, I'll leave others to make their comments KFH raises £25,000 for Housing for Women charity


Women disproportionately affected by austerity, charities warn 

clear their conscience?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 15, 2016)

Just seeing that the Premier League fixtures are announced, do we have a confirmed date for when our fixtures are released yet?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 15, 2016)

Usually mid-July.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 16, 2016)

Meanwhile the UK's Naval history on display on the Thames

pic.twitter.com/so3oTuapfz


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



That reminds me of Tilbury, but with better weather and scenery.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 16, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> That reminds me of Tilbury, but with better weather and scenery.


Always quite liked the wild plains of Tilbury where the wild horses roam free much like the Georgian steppes.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 22, 2016)

These rendition of Will Greggs on fire is incredible


----------



## EDC (Jun 22, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> These rendition of Will Greggs on fire is incredible




I loved hearing it while the match was on, even the German fans were smiling.


----------



## Christian Burt (Jun 22, 2016)

Wold be great if Grigg's ever played


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 23, 2016)

Christian Burt said:


> Wold be great if Grigg's ever played


Yes, it seems to have been more "Will Grigg's on the bench" in this tournament.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2016)

Stamford Bridge cans of red stripe 3.50 #sackthebarmanager


----------



## jonesyboyo (Jun 24, 2016)

Got my season ticket in the post today - great news on a bad day!

But I see KFH have even sponsored the back of the season tickets..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 24, 2016)

jonesyboyo said:


> Got my season ticket in the post today - great news on a bad day!
> 
> But I see KFH have even sponsored the back of the season tickets..



What? They've messed with the classic design?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 24, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> What? They've messed with the classic design?


If you mean "they" as the club then yes we have had tickets produced by professional printers. If you mean "they" as in KFH well they appear on the reverse of the tickets as part of their sponsorship but didn't mess with the traditional method of production.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 24, 2016)

It was just a joke about the endearingly low-tech nature of the old ones - I'm not really worried.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jun 24, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It was just a joke about the endearingly low-tech nature of the old ones - I'm not really worried.


Just clarifying the "they" bit. Worked out it wasn't serious!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jul 8, 2016)

FA Trophy draw puts us away to Lowestoft Town, and the FA Youth Cup sees us play Phoenix Sports at home.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 8, 2016)

Crikey, that's a fair old journey. Never been that far east in the UK.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 8, 2016)

Tony_LeaS said:


> FA Trophy draw puts us away to Lowestoft Town, and the FA Youth Cup sees us play Phoenix Sports at home.


Beat them 2-0 in 2013, goals from Ellis and Urhun.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 8, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Crikey, that's a fair old journey. Never been that far east in the UK.


It's not possible to go any further East!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 8, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Beat them 2-0 in 2013, goals from Ellis and Urhun.


That was the first game back in the Premier Division at home.  We lost 0-2 away the Saturday before Christmas.  We also went there for a pre-season game in 2012 and a league Cup tie the previous year, both of which were lost.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 8, 2016)

Correct, it is actually the most easterly spot in the United Kingdom, and if you head to the sea it is marked as such.

Another Dooley Bus perhaps?


----------



## EDC (Jul 8, 2016)

I had to drive there for work last week, what a poxy journey, 3 hours each way minimum.


----------



## toby kempton (Jul 8, 2016)

Do season ticket olders get free or discounted entrance to the gym above the bar?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jul 14, 2016)

Just for the hell of it, I've decided to pick out some of my favourite DHFC photos from the past few seasons.

Part one is here: Forward The Hamlet | The Premier Dulwich Hamlet Podcast: A Dulwich Hamlet photo essay (part one)

Hope it brings back some good memories. Part two to follow next week.

FTH

x


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 15, 2016)

BTW, you should still have a few old snaps of mine, for an interview that didn't quite work out....feel free to return them whenever...Thanks.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jul 21, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Just for the hell of it, I've decided to pick out some of my favourite DHFC photos from the past few seasons.
> 
> Part one is here: Forward The Hamlet | The Premier Dulwich Hamlet Podcast: A Dulwich Hamlet photo essay (part one)
> 
> ...


Alright? Part two is here: Forward The Hamlet | The Premier Dulwich Hamlet Podcast: A Dulwich Hamlet photo essay (part two)

Again, hope it reminds you of some brilliant times with DHFC!

FTH

x


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 21, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Alright? Part two is here: Forward The Hamlet | The Premier Dulwich Hamlet Podcast: A Dulwich Hamlet photo essay (part two)
> 
> Again, hope it reminds you of some brilliant times with DHFC!
> 
> ...


Cheers Ben, enjoyed reading that.  Just one pedantic point:   "After scoring over 60 goals in two seasons from midfield (including this belter against Thamesmead Town), Erhun would leave the club at the end of the season to join Peterborough United."  That goal was against East Thurrock United.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jul 21, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Cheers Ben, enjoyed reading that.  Just one pedantic point:   "After scoring over 60 goals in two seasons from midfield (including this belter against Thamesmead Town), Erhun would leave the club at the end of the season to join Peterborough United."  That goal was against East Thurrock United.


Thought it could be wrong! Corrected, thanks.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2016)

what chance (and accept cost a factor and tech issues)
of setting up wifi hot spot on Saturday home games ?
so we could encourage more live social media coverage


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 9, 2016)

Did anyone pick up a DHFC polo shirt that I left draped over the railings near the megashed after the Millwall friendly? If so, I'd really like it back as I'd just bought it and put it down to take some photos.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> what chance (and accept cost a factor and tech issues)
> of setting up wifi hot spot on Saturday home games ?
> so we could encourage more live social media coverage


There is a BT wifi point in and just outside the bar I can log onto and also another one by the corner flag other side if the goal at the megashed end.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2016)

Nivag said:


> There is a BT wifi point in and just outside the bar I can log onto and also another one by the corner flag other side if the goal at the megashed end.


Bit flaky though, no?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> what chance (and accept cost a factor and tech issues)
> of setting up wifi hot spot on Saturday home games ?
> so we could encourage more live social media coverage


No WiFi. Watch the game.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> what chance (and accept cost a factor and tech issues)
> of setting up wifi hot spot on Saturday home games ?
> so we could encourage more live social media coverage


Call me old fashioned if you like, I go to games to try to watch football not be on a mobile computer for the whole match!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll try and post some phone pics to the club instagram for people who can't get to games.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 9, 2016)

Mind you, I can do that anyway using mobile signal! Haha. I did more mean investigating using a wifi memory card so can put DSLR snaps on there sooner


----------



## Nivag (Aug 9, 2016)

editor said:


> Bit flaky though, no?


It's been OK when I've used it, though not not used it for streaming though.

If someone has a 3/4 mile long ethernet cable I'll plug it in at home lol


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 10, 2016)

was only talking about wifi in context of being able to post pics of goals - or clips of goals asap or Periscope - live video streaming especially if we have noone filming games this year
Rather than watching a film or Pokermon Go


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 10, 2016)

I've got 16GB of data.  #justsaying


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 10, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> was only talking about wifi in context of being able to post pics of goals - or clips of goals asap or Periscope - live video streaming especially if we have noone filming games this year
> Rather than watching a film or Pokermon Go


 Who says we have no-one filming games this year? I refer you to Gavin's comments in Friday's 'South London Press', as re-published on the official Club website:

'South London Press' preview - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## YTC (Aug 10, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Who says we have no-one filming games this year? I refer you to Gavin's comments in Friday's 'South London Press', as re-published on the official Club website:
> 
> 'South London Press' preview - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



I'm confused (or not very observant) - where in this write up is highlight coverage mentioned?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 11, 2016)

Um, I have no idea! I am sure I typed it up properly, and have no idea where it has 'vanished' to! I will check again, in about an hour or so, during my lunch break, and add the relevant bit that I thought was there...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 11, 2016)

Humble apologies, I have no idea why the last bit of the article didn't appear. It's now been added, to include Gavin's quote abut a Dulwich Hamlet TV package.

'South London Press' preview - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Humble apologies, I have no idea why the last bit of the article didn't appear. It's now been added, to include Gavin's quote abut a Dulwich Hamlet TV package.
> 
> 'South London Press' preview - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


Rose: "We need to engage with the supporters a little bit more because as soon as you raise the bar then other clubs catch up."

Amen to that.


----------



## Scutta (Aug 11, 2016)

"We are in very early talks about launching our own TV network station."

I should like this seen as I'm off, but who and how much is no names mentioned making out of this one?

Or will it be supporter run or will it be another shoot match day type thing?


----------



## Nivag (Aug 11, 2016)

They should do it like the live Beastie Boys concert "Awesome; I Fuckin' Shot That" and give out a load of cameras and you can choose which stream to watch. 
Just make sure you don't pick the queuing for a drink or going for a slash camera ;-)


----------



## Scutta (Aug 11, 2016)

On another note I notice on  some internet EE ad campaign they are using Dulwich Scarfs to advertise some football thing. Do we get any money for that? (i know we probably dont) Or are they providing this new TV network or something lol


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 11, 2016)

Scutta said:


> "We are in very early talks about launching our own TV network station."
> 
> I should like this seen as I'm off, but who and how much is no names mentioned making out of this one?
> 
> Or will it be supporter run or will it be another shoot match day type thing?


 Bit hard to answer when you're pointing a question towards someone described as 'no names mentioned'...so most won't be in on who on earth you're cryptically referring to.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 11, 2016)

Scutta said:


> On another note I notice on  some internet EE ad campaign they are using Dulwich Scarfs to advertise some football thing. Do we get any money for that? (i know we probably dont) Or are they providing this new TV network or something lol


 Dulwich scarves or pink and blue scarves? Not that it matters....why would anyone charge? If they were filming in the ground then yes, but otherwise...


----------



## Scutta (Aug 11, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Bit hard to answer when you're pointing a question towards someone described as 'no names mentioned'...so most won't be in on who on earth you're cryptically referring to.


you could answer the gist, whos running it hows it being run, I dont think there was enough people signing up for fiver from Dulwich to football exclusive to finance independently filming and editing and hosting highlights?

So hows it going to be done?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Scutta (Aug 11, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Dulwich scarves or pink and blue scarves? Not that it matters....why would anyone charge? If they were filming in the ground then yes, but otherwise...



Using our brand come on!! the marketing team should get this!! it was tongue in cheek, the point of the post was more an observation, interesting DHFC are being used in advertising that's all


----------



## YTC (Aug 11, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Using our brand come on!! the marketing team should get this!! it was tongue in cheek, the point of the post was more an observation, interesting DHFC are being used in advertising that's all



When I was an animation/commercial production manager, I did manage to stick Dulwich Hamlet into this commercial. See if you can spot it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 11, 2016)

Thought pink and blue scarf in ee bt sport link up advert


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 11, 2016)

National Union of Journalists warning about a huge reduction in coverage of grassroots football (and other sports) across the country because of the demise of many local newspapers 

A former Trinity Mirror sports reporter has written a good piece for next month's @WSC_magazine about this issue so i understand


----------



## 3010 (Aug 12, 2016)

YTC said:


> When I was an animation/commercial production manager, I did manage to stick Dulwich Hamlet into this commercial. See if you can spot it.




Is it the "(DH) Your Team" bit at 0:56?


----------



## chris gil (Aug 12, 2016)

I would watch B.I.G s  camera , psychedelic with a hint of total mayhem


----------



## chris gil (Aug 12, 2016)

Nivag said:


> They should do it like the live Beastie Boys concert "Awesome; I Fuckin' Shot That" and give out a load of cameras and you can choose which stream to watch.
> Just make sure you don't pick the queuing for a drink or going for a slash camera ;-)


I would watch B.I.G s camera , psychedelic with a hint of total mayhem


----------



## mick mccartney (Aug 16, 2016)

ryan moss scored tonight , sorry last night


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 16, 2016)

mick mccartney said:


> ryan moss scored tonigh. sorry last night



In a magnificent 1 1 at home to hendon. No doubt they will eventually arrange the whole team around him, he will score more and they will finish 10th.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 16, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> In a magnificent 1 1 at home to hendon. No doubt they will eventually arrange the whole team around him, he will score more and they will finish 10th.



Yes. I'd be surprised if he doesn't score way more than he did for us. And also if we don't score plenty more than them.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 16, 2016)

Greendale turnstile is open, felt like my own personal gate as no one else was around.


----------



## JTee (Aug 16, 2016)

Enjoyable evening down at champion hill!

Pleased to see a few common sense changes... flipped the door at the top of the bar stairs! Extra toilets, second turnstile opened (wasn't aware of this though), moved the food stalls. Real test is a Saturday crowd but I think all the above seem to be positive steps. 

I didn't go to the bar at half time so can't comment on that but noticed before the game the can bar wasn't there. Is this because of the expected lower crowd or is something else in the pipeline?


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 17, 2016)

Didn't even notice the door at the top of the stairs had been flipped, but that's truly wondrous news. It also seemed like there were more bar staff than usual, although I could be wrong about that.

Overheard someone saying the burger guys weren't there because the match was at "too short notice". Surely that can't be true? Fixture list has been out for ages.

Thai food was sublime as usual.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## B.I.G (Aug 17, 2016)

Was trawling through the forum and found this. Ouch!



pettyboy said:


> Thought Deano Mac and Albert Jarrett were great when they came on! Two very talented players who've been unlucky with injuries.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 18, 2016)

JTee said:


> Enjoyable evening down at champion hill!
> 
> Pleased to see a few common sense changes... flipped the door at the top of the bar stairs! Extra toilets, second turnstile opened (wasn't aware of this though), moved the food stalls. Real test is a Saturday crowd but I think all the above seem to be positive steps.
> 
> I didn't go to the bar at half time so can't comment on that but noticed before the game the can bar wasn't there. Is this because of the expected lower crowd or is something else in the pipeline?



Likewise wasn't aware of this until arrived at the ground... The Greendale turnstiles should now be open at every game, will inform people when they're not obviously. These will be for cash entry and season tickets only. The car wash entry will cover everything else including the online tickets with ALL guests and pass holders now diverted to the reception entrance. Need to confirm this but season ticket holders should still be able to use the reception entrance but PLEASE remember your season ticket!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 18, 2016)

Excellent.


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 18, 2016)

Did not know season ticket holders could go in through reception, handy to know!


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 18, 2016)

Plan is to get better signage sorted out at the top of the slop down to the carpark / car wash.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 19, 2016)

Whitehawk have their own Scully stencil work

sure we could do a version with key Trophies 
and a broad equality theme


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 19, 2016)

Nice corner flags as well


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 19, 2016)

Games without frontiers by Joe Kennedy
Just Out

Games Without Frontiers


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 19, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Games without frontiers by Joe Kennedy
> Just Out
> 
> Games Without Frontiers
> View attachment 91181


 Maybe he could bring some to a game and do a signing session in the Trust shop?


----------



## toby kempton (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone intresed in seeing crystal palace u21s vs barnsley u21s at champion hill tomorrow at 1pm should be intresting.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 22, 2016)

Turnstile open from 12noon - Admission £4 adults, £1 for all the regular DHFC concessions and 12 & unders FREE. Over age players can play in this and in their last game Palace included Ledley, Cabaye and Tomkins.


----------



## darryl (Aug 23, 2016)

Reports that Late Knights Brewery, last season's shirt sponsor, has ceased trading. No news on its bars.



update:


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

That is a shame


----------



## NPDHFC (Aug 23, 2016)

Sad times...


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 23, 2016)

Had heard rumours but this is sad news indeed


----------



## darryl (Aug 23, 2016)

May just be popping over to the Peckham Beer Rebellion after Saturday's match...


----------



## YTC (Aug 23, 2016)

I'll be putting some money behind the Gypsy Hill BR this weekend then!


----------



## Scutta (Aug 23, 2016)

wetherspoons is still going.


----------



## takkforalt (Aug 24, 2016)

Scutta said:


> wetherspoons is still going.


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 30, 2016)

Just spotted another club charging £12 as Wingate & Finchley have put up prices after start of the season. Have to say I'm amazed that clubs think that when very few people want to pay £10 that putting it up to £12 is a solution.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 30, 2016)

Am I right in saying that the taxman is now taking 20% of gate receipts that non league clubs take? And, that we (and other clubs), have chosen to swallow that and keep prices the same?


----------



## liamdhfc (Aug 30, 2016)

Taxman will only take 20% if club is VAT Registered and not sure many clubs exceed the VAT threshold on gate takings alone. I assume that other activities such as bars are run through a separate company to avoid going over the threshold for compulsory registration. If they aren't then they should be. DHFC do exceed threshold through the gate so have no choice but to register.


----------



## Spikey mikey (Aug 30, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Just spotted another club charging £12 as Wingate & Finchley have put up prices after start of the season. Have to say I'm amazed that clubs think that when very few people want to pay £10 that putting it up to £12 is a solution.


What makes them any different, should be £10 like the rest, putting price up and their more likely to have even less go to watch. It's not like they even been up in next division and dropped back down.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 31, 2016)

The problem is when you get supporter owned/led clubs like Lewes charging more than anyone else 'because it suits their members' then others will inevitably follow suit.

We do well do hold ours at £10, and certainly have the cheapest and widest ranging of concessions in our division.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 31, 2016)

Most clubs will charge at what they feel they can get away with in order to maximise revenue.

Football, indeed sport generally, is remarkably price inelastic. Look at how the Hamlet's gates boomed after reverting to standard pricing shortly after lowering standard admission made little difference. I doubt many Wingate fans will stop going over £2 - though they may cut back on discretionary expenditure.

It is also quite possible to devalue your perceived value if tickets are too cheap. I remember someone at Dulwich threatening to stop watching London Broncos after their child season ticket prices, covering both home and away games, rose from £1 to £10 which he considered outrageous. I thought he may have got slightly the wrong end of the stick.

London Knights ice hockey hit this problem too. There were so many free or cheap tickets flying around that many people refused to pay standard price as the perception was it wasn't value for money when, by London sports standards, they were reasonably priced.

The bottom line is £12 quid is daft for our level of football but as most potential new attendees are probably used to watching football, probably further up the foot chain the perception may be that it is good value.


----------



## Lyham (Aug 31, 2016)

Al Crane said:


> Am I right in saying that the taxman is now taking 20% of gate receipts that non league clubs take? And, that we (and other clubs), have chosen to swallow that and keep prices the same?



I thought that ticket sales have always been standard rated?



liamdhfc said:


> Taxman will only take 20% if club is VAT Registered and not sure many clubs exceed the VAT threshold on gate takings alone. I assume that other activities such as bars are run through a separate company to avoid going over the threshold for compulsory registration. If they aren't then they should be. DHFC do exceed threshold through the gate so have no choice but to register.



An average attendance of 360 at £10 would exceed the VAT threshold on gate receipts for league games alone. Adding on cup games and friendlies would reduce that number. For example, Hamlet played (I think) 36 times at Champion Hill last season so that's roughly an average of 230 to trigger compulsory registration.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 31, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't have a problem with paying £12 to get in at Dulwich. I don't think it would be an unfair price, as long as there were still good concessions on offer for those less likely to be able to afford it.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 31, 2016)

Won't someone think of the poor turnstile operators? A lot more fiddly nuggets to deal with!!


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 1, 2016)

Does anyone know if there will be DHFCTV for the bank holiday games just gone?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 2, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The problem is when you get supporter owned/led clubs like Lewes charging more than anyone else 'because it suits their members' then others will inevitably follow suit.


AFC Norbiton were the first to use that excuse, and of course their supporters were accustomed to watching their previous club at a much higher level with higher prices.

Using this VAT thing to justify charging twelve quid is just lazy and complacent.  "We've got to pay 20% more, therefore we're passing that on to you, our customer."  Ten quid is something of a threshold.  When it was £8, or £9, most people would just hand over a tenner and spend the change on a programme.  Once it got to the stage where there wasn't enough change for a programme I stopped buying then at away games.  Now a tenner isn't enough to get you in I certainly won't be spending anything else inside those grounds.  Once a few clubs start overcharging it becomes easier for others to follow.  Admission prices for our level of football have risen out of all proportion over the past thirty years.  When I first started paying adult price it was £1, and beer was 80-90p a pint.  Proportionately it ought to cost about a fiver to watch Isthmian League football.  I'll accept that seems too cheap now, but more than a tenner isn't really acceptable.

I also urge everyone not to give the correct change at clubs charging £12, just to inconvenience them.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Using this VAT thing to justify charging twelve quid is just lazy and complacent.  "We've got to pay 20% more, therefore we're passing that on to you, our customer."



It also misses the point that once you're VAT registered, yes you have to charge VAT but you can also claim back the VAT you pay on your purchases. So it's a cost yes but it's not a flat 20% additional cost.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 2, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> AFC Norbiton were the first to use that excuse, and of course their supporters were accustomed to watching their previous club at a much higher level with higher prices.
> 
> Using this VAT thing to justify charging twelve quid is just lazy and complacent.  "We've got to pay 20% more, therefore we're passing that on to you, our customer."  Ten quid is something of a threshold.  When it was £8, or £9, most people would just hand over a tenner and spend the change on a programme.  Once it got to the stage where there wasn't enough change for a programme I stopped buying then at away games.  Now a tenner isn't enough to get you in I certainly won't be spending anything else inside those grounds.  Once a few clubs start overcharging it becomes easier for others to follow.  Admission prices for our level of football have risen out of all proportion over the past thirty years.  When I first started paying adult price it was £1, and beer was 80-90p a pint.  Proportionately it ought to cost about a fiver to watch Isthmian League football.  I'll accept that seems too cheap now, but more than a tenner isn't really acceptable.
> 
> I also urge everyone not to give the correct change at clubs charging £12, just to inconvenience them.


 It's interesting that north of the border there's the Scottish League, and also Junior football, which is mens' football, but not part of the Scottish pyramid, and under the wing of the SJFA, RATHER THAN THE SFA.

Admission to Scottish 2nd division (Ie: 4th division) games are about £14-£15; whilst most Junior grounds, where the football can often be of a higher standard, is £5 or £6.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 2, 2016)

Same in rugby league to be honest. The National Conference Premier teams would beat the southern Championship One teams. The two games I have seen at that level this season were £2.50 and £3.00. The Championship One teams are £12 typically. Amazing what difference fewer ground grading rules and not paying the players does to admission fees. (Railed off pitches typically in the NCL.)


----------



## darryl (Sep 2, 2016)

Some mentions of Hamlet in this rubbish US piece about Clapton: The Ref’s a Tory | Jacobin


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2016)

darryl said:


> Some mentions of Hamlet in this rubbish US piece about Clapton: The Ref’s a Tory | Jacobin



Haha 'since 2012 the model has spread to Dulwich Hamlet.' 

They're trying to troll us aren't they.


----------



## darryl (Sep 2, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Haha 'since 2012 the model has spread to Dulwich Hamlet.'
> 
> They're trying to troll us aren't they.



My favourite part: apparently Non-League Dogs (which is brilliant) is a satire on the "banality of non-league football". I tweeted that and the fella behind NLD seemed quite hurt by it...


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 2, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It also misses the point that once you're VAT registered, yes you have to charge VAT but you can also claim back the VAT you pay on your purchases. So it's a cost yes but it's not a flat 20% additional cost.



The issue is that Dulwich Hamlet Football Club as its current entity (just running the football side) doesn't have many costs (output VAT) that it can offset its gate income (input VAT). It has to pay VAT on gates and Commercial income and it doesn't really buy much other than players salaries.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 5, 2016)

Interesting read: Dulwich Hamlet: Klub Terbaik Pilihan Para Hipster


----------



## Noss (Sep 5, 2016)

Cyclodunc said:


> Interesting read: Dulwich Hamlet: Klub Terbaik Pilihan Para Hipster



I didn't realise how rusty my Indonesian was until I tried to read that


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 5, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> AFC Norbiton were the first to use that excuse, and of course their supporters were accustomed to watching their previous club at a much higher level with higher prices.


There was some research into the average income of Premier League season ticket holders around 1998, and I remember Wimbledon were significantly higher than everyone else.

Are AFCW the main reason Isthmian games tend to cost more than the Evo Stik league?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 5, 2016)

No, I don't think there's an actual definitive reason...I guess clubs generally down south think they can 'collectively get away' with charging more. There's no set admission charge for our level, just a 'minimum' that clubs must charge. Not sure what it is, and don't have the spare computer time to check.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 5, 2016)

Not sure AFC Dons can be blamed for that. I'd suggest it is related to players wages. The south traditionally has a high number of teams in a small area. Having lived up north MOST teams at the Hamlet's level pay(paid?) less as there is less demand. I spent years at Prescot Cables who survived quite cheerfully one level below the current Hamlet level as an amateur team despite being in an area with many teams. Supply and demand. (Prescot are paying a few bob this season I believe. Not much by Ryman South standards but are currently top of the table.)


----------



## Scutta (Sep 6, 2016)

Kick It Out data shows rise in 'incidents of hate' in football

remember keep politics out of football.

keep up the good work.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 6, 2016)

Which is a good reminder....please, please if you hear comments made can you send them in confidence to myself, therabblers@yahoo.co.uk , as we as a Football Club Committee will be collating comments this season. Even if the authorities take no further action, as the Football Association chose to after asking for comments from the Club after the Bognor Regis Town play-off match, it is important to build up a record with the authorities to establish a pattern. It is also a way to encourage fans of other clubs to be pro-active in reporting things in they are abused, be that verbally or physically.

I would need your genuine name & contact, just to verify you are a 'real person', even if I know you, but I would not report your names to anyone, not even the Football Club Committee.

There were alleged comments made inside the ground at Harlow Town, but when Liam asked for emails from our fans to substantiate them he did not receive them. We can only act on fans complaining to us, not on 'hearsay' posted on messageboards. so, please, if you hear anything at matches report it to us & also use the Kick It Out app, as that triggers a complaint from them to the Football Association, I believe.

It is possible you may feel 'what's the point' but it is vital that we record and act on anything that we see or hear.

Thank you.


----------



## darryl (Sep 6, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> There were alleged comments made inside the ground at Harlow Town, but when Liam asked for emails from our fans to substantiate them he did not receive them. We can only act on fans complaining to us, not on 'hearsay' posted on messageboards. so, please, if you hear anything at matches report it to us & also use the Kick It Out app, as that triggers a complaint from them to the Football Association, I believe.



Does it matter if you couldn't identify the perpetrators? I couldn't identify the teenagers who shouted "pink is gay!" in Harlow's car park, which is why I didn't email. Or is this more about recording patterns and incidents?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 6, 2016)

No, it's not about identification, and-of course-some people may even be scared to identify. It's about ourselves building a dossier based on fact, not hearsay, hence why I ask for your genuine details in confidence, so that we have a record of abuse that we can send to the authorities and Kick It Out. If clubs establish a pattern of racist/homophobic behaviour then, hopefully, they may be looked at.

Which I hope makes sense...we can only do what we can do by monitoring & reporting.


----------



## darryl (Sep 6, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Which I hope makes sense...we can only do what we can do by monitoring & reporting.



Loud and clear, and have dropped you a note.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 17, 2016)

Bad day for the Hamlet #maybe

but Tranmere Rovers at Sutton

Rovers Manager attacked by egg wielding Rovers fans
after 1-0 loss

Attendance just at Gander Green Lane 1,680


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 92670
> Bad day for the Hamlet #maybe
> 
> but Tranmere Rovers at Sutton
> ...


Wouldn't happen at Champion Hill.  They'd never get the eggs past the turnstiles.


----------



## toby kempton (Sep 18, 2016)

*Jimmy Bullard appointed Leatherhead manager http://www.leatherheadfootballclub....is-first-managerial-role-at-leat-1691555.html*


----------



## EDC (Sep 18, 2016)

I feel an autographed programme coming up.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 19, 2016)

Our Boxing Day match against Grays has been moved to the 27th December due to public transport issues


----------



## toby kempton (Sep 24, 2016)

Dulwich hamlet polo anyone?
Available from most newsagents now.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 26, 2016)

Remember someone posting on here the Google Calendar ICS for Dulwich Hamlet fixtures - could someone point me in the right direction as someone's DM'd me via Twitter for a copy? Cheers.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/calendar.ics


----------



## Taper (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Sandy Cunningham OK?  Some of his Tweets suggest a young man going through a bit of a crisis.


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 27, 2016)

Had a lengthy chat with him at the end of the game at the weekend. The lad is obviously frustrated as is at a point in his career where he just needs to be playing games, but came across as someone who has his head screwed on and knows what he needs to do to move forwards. 

Is a shame he's not getting more of a chance, looked very positive in pre-season.


----------



## Taper (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks.  I'd feared something worse.  Like you say, he looks like a decent player.  Would be good to see him get more pitch time.


----------



## Ajd43 (Sep 27, 2016)

When i saw sandy cunningham training i got a little excited as he reminded me of the mighty Oztumer (height aside) but suddenly and out if no where our number 11 (danny carr i think) played in the CAM role and he now picks himself week. Cant see sandy getting a game unless he plays deeper.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

Taper said:


> Is Sandy Cunningham OK?  Some of his Tweets suggest a young man going through a bit of a crisis.


He's a really nice kid who surely deserves a break at Hamlet. He's looked very solid on the few occasions when Gavin Rose deigned he could play.


----------



## JTee (Sep 27, 2016)

I thought he's looked a cut above when he played in Pre season and can't see why he isn't getting a game, or at least coming off the bench. 

He seemed to at minimum always draw a free kick in a dangerous area. 

If he's not getting the game time though as it is currently I wouldn't expect him to be here much longer which seems a shame.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 28, 2016)

Reminds me a little of Charlie Penny's situation last season (the same Charlie Penny who has since demonstrated an ability to score goals for fun at this level).


----------



## Aly Murty (Sep 28, 2016)

Ajd43 said:


> When i saw sandy cunningham training i got a little excited as he reminded me of the mighty Oztumer (height aside) but suddenly and out if no where our number 11 (danny carr i think) played in the CAM role and he now picks himself week. Cant see sandy getting a game unless he plays deeper.


Danny Carr is most definitely a number 9 and has played in that position whenever in the team. Are you thinking of Roman M-P, played at 10 last night but has been on both wings as well. Otherwise Kadell Daniel has also come in and filled that role in recent games. Daniel hasn't been consistent but has shown glimpses of class. 

In a couple of pre-season matches Sandy looked very lively and seemed to cause the defences problems but we've barely seen him since the season started. As others said, it really does remind me of Charlie Penny last year and he just doesn't seem to fit into Gavin's plans, even off the bench. It all seems a really odd situation given we brought him down from Scotland.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2016)

Aly Murty said:


> In a couple of pre-season matches Sandy looked very lively and seemed to cause the defences problems but we've barely seen him since the season started. As others said, it really does remind me of Charlie Penny last year and he just doesn't seem to fit into Gavin's plans, even off the bench. It all seems a really odd situation given *we brought him down from Scotland.*


I don't think we "brought him down from Scotland".  He won't have been a full time pro at Stirling Albion, he presumably decided to relocate to South London (where I believe he was born and still has family) and we took him on.  It is strange that he's been on the bench almost every game and had so little game time though.  It suggests he's signed a contract then fallen out of favour with the manager for whatever reason, which wouldn't be a first.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 28, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> .... It suggests he's signed a contract then fallen out of favour with the manager for whatever reason, which wouldn't be a first.


or a second, or a third, or a forth, fifth, sixth, etc etc.


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 28, 2016)

You could assemble a pretty formidable 'Fallen Out With Gav Select XI'


----------



## Richard (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe Gav needs to go then? i cant be the only one who thinks this?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2016)

NPDHFC said:


> You could assemble a pretty formidable 'Fallen Out With Gav Select XI'


1. James Tedder
2. Osei Sankofa
3. Dean Carpenter
4. Danny Waldren
5. Terrell Forbes
6. Michael Kamara
7. Kalvin Morath-Gibbs
8. Dan Sweeney
9. Dean McDonald
10. Ryan James
11. Rhys Murrell-Williamson


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 28, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> 1. James Tedder
> 2. Osei Sankofa
> 3. Dean Carpenter
> 4. Danny Waldren
> ...


And still no Charlie Penny!!!!


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 28, 2016)

Can bung in Ian Daly for measure


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 28, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> And still no Charlie Penny!!!!


Oh no!  I must be turning into Gavin 

incidentally Penny is back at Merstham and scored twice against Harrow on Saturday, and another two in their 5-3 win against Tonbridge last night.  Not sure whether that's a loan move from Woking or not.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 28, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Oh no!  I must be turning into Gavin
> 
> incidentally Penny is back at Merstham and scored twice against Harrow on Saturday, and another two in their 5-3 win against Tonbridge last night.  Not sure whether that's a loan move from Woking or not.


From Wokings website:


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 28, 2016)

Woking released him
National League round-up: What is happening around the division?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 29, 2016)

Was speaking to a Woking fan at Met Police game and he said Penny was fed up on the bench and just wanted to be somewhere he could start every week.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 29, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I don't think we "brought him down from Scotland".  He won't have been a full time pro at Stirling Albion, he presumably decided to relocate to South London (where I believe he was born and still has family) and we took him on.  It is strange that he's been on the bench almost every game and had so little game time though.  It suggests he's signed a contract then fallen out of favour with the manager for whatever reason, which wouldn't be a first.



Was recommended to Gavin by his uncle who is a longtime Dulwich fan. If this article in the Daily Record is correct was looking at exploring other life experiences like travelling abroad

Stirling Albion play-off hero leaves the club as rebuilding goes on at Forthbank


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 29, 2016)

So Gavin lets players go. Wow! Never heard of that in football before...must just be him....


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Was recommended to Gavin by his uncle who is a longtime Dulwich fan. If this article in the Daily Record is correct was looking at exploring other life experiences like travelling abroad
> 
> Stirling Albion play-off hero leaves the club as rebuilding goes on at Forthbank


He doesn't strike me as the bland footballer stereotype, so I hope he finds what he's looking for.


----------



## Ronco (Sep 29, 2016)

Tough that we will have to sit through 31 days of Ethan as the October calendar photo. Hoping it flies by to November and Nyren. is there any correlation between calendar appearance and performance on the pitch?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 30, 2016)

editor said:


> He doesn't strike me as the bland footballer stereotype, so I hope he finds what he's looking for.


 Mind you, some of our current stewards don't strike me as the bland, rude, nightclub bouncer type...once you get to know them!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Ronco said:


> Tough that we will have to sit through 31 days of Ethan as the October calendar photo. Hoping it flies by to November and Nyren. is there any correlation between calendar appearance and performance on the pitch?


 Only if you find one...


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Mind you, some of our current stewards don't strike me as the bland, rude, nightclub bouncer type...once you get to know them!


Not sure what the connection is there.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Not sure what the connection is there.


 You seem to constantly post, what I think is, a typical stereotype view of our stewards, by comparing them to faceless unfriendly nightclub bouncers, so I was jokingly comparing that stereotyping to the bland stereotyping of footballers....


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You seem to constantly post, what I think is, a typical stereotype view of our stewards, by comparing them to faceless unfriendly nightclub bouncers, so I was jokingly comparing that stereotyping to the bland stereotyping of footballers....


I wasn't posting up 'stereotypes' - I was posting my personal feelings about seeing West End style security at a non league ground. Thankfully, I don't often to have to put up with an eye swivelling, orders-issuing security guard marching back and forth along the terraces at most games I go to. Apart from Hamlet on Tuesday night, of course.

I'd like us to have the same kind of hands-off stewards as just about every other club at our level has, thanks. It's part of the attraction of non league football to me.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm not saying our new stewards are perfect, but I just think they're not as bad a some make out. As others have suggested on here, just have a quiet chat with them and they will adjust to our type of non-league.  But I've seen worse stewards at t*****g, kingstonian & Maidstone United, to name but three, immediately off the top of my head.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'm not saying our new stewards are perfect, but I just think they're not as bad a some make out. As others have suggested on here, just have a quiet chat with them and they will adjust to our type of non-league.  But I've seen worse stewards at t*****g, kingstonian & Maidstone United, to name but three, immediately off the top of my head.


I think they point is that everyone seemed more than happy with the previous, very relaxed, style of stewarding. It seemed far more in tune with the ethos of both Hamlet and non league football, and while there may be one or two clubs worse than ours, there's loads far better - and surely we should strive to provide the very best stewarding?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, but those where 'they are better' simply do not get the crowds we have...I think we have to agree to disagree on this one...


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 1, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, but those where 'they are better' simply do not get the crowds we have...I think we have to agree to disagree on this one...



That's a point worth making. 
Of course, we all know that our crowds are well down this season (by an average of 18 people per game compared with the same point last year). But stewarding even a lowly 919 (ave) must surely pose more of a challenge than stewarding 553 (next highest) let alone 146 (lowest).


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 2, 2016)

Any sign of any of the new Kappa stuff (other than the replica shirt) being available to buy? Think it was mentioned at some point that some of the stuff would be made available to buy online?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 2, 2016)

liamdhfc should know the answer to that, hopefully...


----------



## darryl (Oct 5, 2016)

The 42 bus now starts/stops outside the ground. Visited a few bus shelters along the route tonight (along Tower Bridge Road, and down through Kinglake/Aylesbury estates) with a handful of match posters and some blu-tack - seemed to be worth a try. A bloke on the Tower Bridge Road asked if he could have one of the posters.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Really pissed off that Sandi Cunningham has left.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 7, 2016)

Why? Nice bloke and all that, but players come and go...and he wasn't getting into the squad...


----------



## YTC (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Really pissed off that Sandi Cunningham has left.



Thought he had some promise in some of the pre-seasons, he was dire at Carlshalton mind. Be interesting to see what he can do in a very poor Grays side.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why? Nice bloke and all that, but players come and go...and he wasn't getting into the squad...


Because I thought he had real promise and deserved a decent chance. And yes, I liked him. Not many players make an effort to talk to the fans.


----------



## toby kempton (Oct 7, 2016)

The new charlie penny.
I could see this happening earlier this season named on subs bench but never plays TBH I don't blame him but with someone coming from the spfl I thaught gav would gave him a few chance.
Any news on where he's off to?


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 8, 2016)

toby kempton said:


> The new charlie penny.
> I could see this happening earlier this season named on subs bench but never plays TBH I don't blame him but with someone coming from the spfl I thaught gav would gave him a few chance.
> Any news on where he's off to?



Probably worth bearing in mind that he came from the very bottom rung of the SPFL, from a side that I'd suggest are probably not as good as Dulwich. I'd agree, though, that it's really disappointing not to see him given a decent chance. Also agree with the Charlie Penny comparisons.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 8, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Probably worth bearing in mind that he came from the very bottom rung of the SPFL, from a side that I'd suggest are probably not as good as Dulwich. I'd agree, though, that it's really disappointing not to see him given a decent chance. Also agree with the Charlie Penny comparisons.


Because they both had abysmal hair?


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 10, 2016)

Sad to hear of the passing of Gerry Gow today at just 64 years old. Little before my time when his Yeovil Town side were in the Isthmian League but he was the man who spotted Alan Pardew in Dulwich Hamlet ranks. Was quite a side he built up at the old Huish Park including Kevin Reeves whom Man City paid a £1m fee for. Also signed Ian Botham and the biggest name in football, Forbes Philipson-Masters.
Ciderspace News Page : Former Glovers Manager Gerry Gow Passes Away


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 10, 2016)

Indeed, he was big name in his Isthmian days, during their first spell, in the mid-Eighties. I am still in touch with a few of the decent Yeovil fans from that time...and believe me...they were NOT all decent!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 16, 2016)

Solidarity 1928 style
With Welsh Mining Communities (via Merthyr FC)

(language maybe a little patronising in tone (as was common at the time), but never the less, an important part of solidarity and was undoubtedly necessary

shows us that "doing the right thing" has always been the Dulwich Hamlet FC way

Thanks to Alex Crane for finding this piece and Mel for tweeting

Dulwich Hamlet FC V Aldershot Traction Company game (Hamlet won 7-0)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 19, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 94064



Love that.


----------



## bkbk (Oct 19, 2016)

Look who has been picked in the England C squad for their forthcoming fixture:


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 20, 2016)

bkbk said:


> Look who has been picked in the England C squad for their forthcoming fixture:


Well done Ethan.  Other players recently seen in Hamlet matches are Grant Smith, last season's Bognor keeper, and Oliver Hawkins, who scored twice at Champion Hill for Harrow Borough in our 3-2 win a couple of years back.


----------



## sankara (Oct 20, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Well done Ethan.  Other players recently seen in Hamlet matches are Grant Smith, last season's Bognor keeper, and Oliver Hawkins, who scored twice at Champion Hill for Harrow Borough in our 3-2 win a couple of years back.


They think very highly of Ethan at Forest Green (who are top of the Conference).

Forest Green Rovers Official Forum • View topic - Player of the season so far?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 20, 2016)

AFC Telford fan ownership at risk

AFC Telford United run out of fan power as club seek ownership change


----------



## clog (Oct 20, 2016)

sankara said:


> They think very highly of Ethan at Forest Green (who are top of the Conference).
> 
> Forest Green Rovers Official Forum • View topic - Player of the season so far?



I should think they do, we are missing him dreadfully and confirms my feeling that he was our POTY last season.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 20, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> AFC Telford fan ownership at risk
> 
> AFC Telford United run out of fan power as club seek ownership change



I hail from just down the road and watched them occasionally as a kid.

They are stuck with a ground far too big and expensive to maintain for their needs. It was largely built by a previous owner who wanted them in the football league but ran out of money, necessitating the new clubs foundation. They have also seen gates collapse in the past couple of years. They are vulnerable to this, being a new town many residents have family allegiances to Wolves, Villa Baggies etc. 

Their fall out of the conference probably didn't help. They often recruit players from the midlands, Liverpool, Manchester etc. Not many rivals for conference players there but drop below the top tier and suddenly many of those players have alternatives closer to home and need paying good money to make it worth them travelling. Shropshire is a very different market for players, in terms of supply & demand, to South London. 

They were always going to be a tough one for a Trust. Telford Tigers ice hockey have also gone from Trust owned to private ownership. For all the idealism of fan ownership there just weren't many players of sufficient standard willing to travel / play twice a week for free or £25. Good players were quickly snapped up by rivals, no fee. Results weren't great, 23 consecutive defeats at one point, a rink refurb that took out most of the facilities didn't help either. Unsurprisingly attendances fell, more costs had to be cut and a vicious circle loomed. AFC Telford United are in a similar position sadly.

I generally support trusts but sometimes they just aren't the right ownership model.

Notts County Trust used to be the majority shareholder but sold up, Telford won't be the first such case.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 21, 2016)

Gary Lineker's always known what's good.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

Not good.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Not good.



Two sides to every story though, before we go down the whole "Used to be brilliant, now it's shit" route though.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 22, 2016)

To be frank, the Club are still a business. If it was too expensive then surely the other vendors would have left? It's-if you excuse the pun-a dog eat dog world out there; I don't know what stalls were there today, but I do like the Thai food one.
Only unsustainable because they couldn't compete eith the other food stands, I would suggest.


----------



## clog (Oct 22, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be frank, the Club are still a business. If it was too expensive then surely the other vendors would have left? It's-if you excuse the pun-a dog eat dog world out there; I don't know what stalls were there today, but I do like the Thai food one.
> Only unsustainable because they couldn't compete eith the other food stands, I would suggest.


There were no stalls there today, only the burger hut.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be frank, the Club are still a business. If it was too expensive then surely the other vendors would have left? It's-if you excuse the pun-a dog eat dog world out there; I don't know what stalls were there today, but I do like the Thai food one.
> Only unsustainable because they couldn't compete eith the other food stands, I would suggest.


The amount of stalls has now gone down to just one so there's now less choice for more paying customers and fuck all for veggies. 

Can't say that looks like a great business decision to me, or a particularly good way to treat traders who took a chance on the club: surely they could have been kept on their existing contracts till the end of the year?


----------



## Nivag (Oct 22, 2016)

No coffee today as well.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 22, 2016)

I understand traders are on a sliding scale based on attendance. They are businesses and could be advertising better rather than assuming crowds will just visit them. The club may argue they have made good money and not paid a realistic rent up to now.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> I understand traders are on a sliding scale based on attendance. They are businesses and could be advertising better rather than assuming crowds will just visit them. The club may argue they have made good money and not paid a realistic rent up to now.


How do the charges compare to other clubs?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 23, 2016)

Once again its not about the direction of the Club, but how it happens and is communicated
fans, volunteers, small businesses deserve to be treated with respect and adequate notice of changes


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> I understand traders are on a sliding scale based on attendance. They are businesses and could be advertising better rather than assuming crowds will just visit them. The club may argue they have made good money and not paid a realistic rent up to now.



What does a sliding scale on attendance mean? 

Also I'm not sure what you mean about advertising better? Genuine questions. 

Those hotdogs were well expensive though tbh. Preferred the old cheapo cheese burgers.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> What does a sliding scale on attendance mean?
> 
> Also I'm not sure what you mean about advertising better? Genuine questions.
> 
> Those hotdogs were well expensive though tbh. Preferred the old cheapo cheese burgers.


The hotdogs were expensive but they at least looked like they might contain some nutritional value, unlike cheapy cheeseburgers...

I suppose there are a couple of issues here, one is that the stands really had to move down to where the outside bar is for safety reasons, it was just too crowded behind the goal. The other is the level of "rent" being charged for a pitch. Given that being down by the outside bar rather than behind the goal by the mega container was very likely to result in a drop in takings, simply due to the difference in footfall, it seems slightly unfair for the club to hike up the cost at the same time.

Why not keep the cost the same so the traders could absorb the drop in takings and get used to being in the different position? And potentially you could have more people serving food down in that area which would mean more income for the club. Now we're back to an overcrowded tea hut (with no coffee) and burgers (not much use for veggies).


----------



## Noss (Oct 23, 2016)

clog said:


> Now we're back to an overcrowded tea hut (with no coffee) and burgers (not much use for veggies).



Fleischmob wasn't veggie friendly and the Thai place unpredictable. I prefer the simplicity of the 'huts' you get at practically every other non-league ground, where I can usually get a tray of chips


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

Noss said:


> Fleischmob wasn't veggie friendly and the Thai place unpredictable. I prefer the simplicity of the 'huts' you get at practically every other non-league ground, where I can usually get a tray of chips


Perhaps the club could look at getting people in who could produce something veggie friendly, all I was saying was we seem to have gone backwards a bit on the food front recently, which is a shame. The burger hut we have doesn't do chips, does it? And the chips the tea hut used to do took so long to cook you'd be queuing all of half time and a good chunk of the second half to get them... and that was with crowds of 750!


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 23, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> What does a sliding scale on attendance mean?
> 
> Also I'm not sure what you mean about advertising better? Genuine questions.
> 
> Those hotdogs were well expensive though tbh. Preferred the old cheapo cheese burgers.



A sliding scale means the rent was based on the size of the crowd. The higher the attendance the greater the rent.

I have no idea what other clubs may charge and doubt they're about to tell anybody.

Dulwich is a business that rents space to other businesses to sell their food to fans. The club promotes their attendance at the ground and they have customers provided to them. What none of them do is promote their business but rely on footfall that the club creates to notice them.

Frankly,  they could leaflet fans advertising what is on offer or  go on to Urban and other boards  to promote offers to fans rather than just to moan about rent being charged.

By providing customers and promoting their presence the club goes way above what any landlord does for their client on the high street or in a street market. I think this is more that they were accustomed to paying very low rent than that they are now being overcharged. Didn't hear any offer that they were making much more money than expected so they would be making an additional payment.

It's a business to business transaction and clearly buyer and supplier can't agree a price. As Dulwich is not their core businnes then im sure they can move on and concentrate on their core business. Or perhaps the profits from Dulwich were helping to prop up core business and that's why an increase is a problem.

Sure Chris will be happy to answer any points.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> A sliding scale means the rent was based on the size of the crowd. The higher the attendance the greater the rent.
> 
> Dulwich is a business that rents space to other businesses to sell their food to fans. The club promotes their attendance at the ground and they have customers provided to them. What none of them do is promote their business but rely on footfall that the club creates to notice them.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I what a sliding scale is, I was asking how it was applied in this case. Thanks for clarifying that. 

I'd seen a few tweets from time to time from the flieschmob people but tbh before you mentioned it I hadn't it may even be necessary to advertise their presence at the club... When I've been to other football grounds, I've never been aware of the food providers advertising... just a turn up and see what's on offer sort of thing. 



clog said:


> The hotdogs were expensive but they at least looked like they might contain some nutritional value, unlike cheapy cheeseburgers...
> 
> .



I'm not saying they weren't good quality. They were definitely tasty. I tried them a couple of times at the end of matches when they did them at knock down prices to get rid of them. But it doesnt matter how good quality something is if you can't afford it. I often nipped to the chippy at half time and got a big bag for £1.50 and shared them with my mates. This is a better option in terms of taste and price, for me anyway.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

A 400% increase in rent coupled with a move to a quieter spot is a big change. Saturday afternoon is probably a core time for this sort of business so I can see why they would be put out.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 23, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Two sides to every story though, before we go down the whole "Used to be brilliant, now it's shit" route though.


It was better before we had hot dogs  is that OK?


----------



## magneze (Oct 23, 2016)

I liked the hotdogs. I don't really get why putting them beside the bar would mean less business. I'd have thought more.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 23, 2016)

Not sure that all the colourful language that seemed to form part of the negotiation language was particularly endearing.


----------



## darryl (Oct 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Not sure their negotiation language was found endearing by Chris.



Ooof. 

With the outside bar now in operation - and attracting huge queues - they would surely have done alright giving that spot a bit longer, even taking into account the rent increase. Now I understand the sliding scale rent agreement I can see why the food stands still pitched up even for very quiet summer friendlies, but I wonder if our hot dog friends have ended up cutting off their nose to spite their face over this.


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 23, 2016)

darryl said:


> ...but I wonder if our hot dog friends have ended up cutting off their nose to spite their face over this.



Well, as hotdog merchants at least they'll have somewhere to use said noses productively.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

darryl said:


> Ooof.
> 
> With the outside bar now in operation - and attracting huge queues - they would surely have done alright giving that spot a bit longer, even taking into account the rent increase. Now I understand the sliding scale rent agreement I can see why the food stands still pitched up even for very quiet summer friendlies, but I wonder if our hot dog friends have ended up cutting off their nose to spite their face over this.



With a 400% rent increase, I doubt it. Not everyone drinks so I think the footfall would still be higher in the old position - much easier to catch ppl as the game ends too.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 23, 2016)

clog said:


> With a 400% rent increase, I doubt it. Not everyone drinks so I think the footfall would still be higher in the old position - much easier to catch ppl as the game ends too.


But I think we need to know what the rent was before the 400% increase. If it was £25 and it's now £100 that would hardly be unfair.  All things are relatively so perhaps we can have real numbers and not percentages


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes that would be useful but I think earlier in the thread it was made clear that amounts would not be disclosed.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

Although I'm pretty sure that a 400% increase on a £25 rent is £125 not £100.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm sure he actually means his rent is 4 x higher than it was but yes you're right on % Either way real figures will show whether rent is now unreasonable


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Wrong that's 500


Percentage increase = (new amount - original amount)/original amount x 100 i.e. 125 - 25 = 100. Divide that by 25 = 4, therefore 400% increase. 

But anyway, a digression from the original point.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 23, 2016)

Maybe amounts won't be disclosed because people will realise what a ridiculously good deal they had.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Maybe amounts won't be disclosed because people will realise what a ridiculously good deal they had.



Maybe, but at the moment we have no food stalls so the club isn't getting any income from it at all and the fans have less choice of food. Win win situation.

But hey at least we don't look like hipsters any more.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> I'm sure he actually means his rent is 4 x higher than it was. Either way real figures will show whether rent is now unreasonable


Well then he can't calculate a percentage increase either. Not sure why you edited your original post that accused me of being wrong.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> I'm sure he actually means his rent is 4 x higher than it was. Either way real figures will show whether rent is now unreasonable


 
And if that's so, maybe we could see the figures to judge for ourselves.


----------



## Scrooge (Oct 23, 2016)

Just when some positivity was returning to the board, we get an Urban argument about food stall rents and how to calculate percentages.


----------



## clog (Oct 23, 2016)

Scrooge said:


> Just when some positivity was returning to the board, we get an Urban argument about food stall rents and how to calculate percentages.


Ha! Percentage *change*, I think you'll find... I assume anyone on the board can calculate a percentage.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 23, 2016)

You could say these food stalls are adding value to the dhfc experience with very little expense/outlay to the club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2016)

clog said:


> Ha! Percentage *change*, I think you'll find... I assume anyone on the board can calculate a percentage.


 Sorry, only did CSE mathematics. Which is why I stick to simple maths, like halving the 50/50 ticket sales for the prize.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 24, 2016)

The hot dogs were way too expensive so I don't have much sympathy for them, but surely if all these stalls disappear because of rising rents then it'll leave the club with a problem as the club will have to start providing the food itself like other clubs do?

Personally I find the unpredictability of the food stalls a little annoying - on several occasions I haven't eaten before a match because I've wanted to get something from the Thai stall, only to arrive and discover the Thai food stall wasn't there. That makes me more likely to get food elsewhere outside the ground before a match, so these places lose custom. Does the club have any control over when these stalls turn up, or do they just come along when they feel like it?


----------



## iamwithnail (Oct 24, 2016)

I guess they come along when they feel like it'll be a good investment to pay the sliding scale rent (assuming this is notified beforehand, to give an idea of numbers and that).  I've had the same problem as blueheaven tbh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 24, 2016)

Agree about the unpredictability - I'm most likely to want to buy food on a Tuesday when I've come from work but they tend not to be there then. Saturdays I'm not so bothered about.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 24, 2016)

Another Guardian Article on why the premier league should copy us..or something like that.. lol

Ultra culture could help Premier League terraces take positive steps


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 24, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Another Guardian Article on why the premier league should copy us..or something like that.. lol
> 
> Ultra culture could help Premier League terraces take positive steps


This is probably the number one reason I left the PL/FL behind and started going to Dulwich. Incredible that such an article is only being written now. Good that it has been written, though, i guess.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 24, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> This is probably the number one reason I left the PL/FL behind and started going to Dulwich. Incredible that such an is only being written now. Good that it has been written, though, i guess.


Innit. Although i think it has been written 10 times a season for the last few years in various guises..


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 24, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> The hot dogs were way too expensive so I don't have much sympathy for them, but surely if all these stalls disappear because of rising rents then it'll leave the club with a problem as the club will have to start providing the food itself like other clubs do?
> 
> Personally I find the unpredictability of the food stalls a little annoying - on several occasions I haven't eaten before a match because I've wanted to get something from the Thai stall, only to arrive and discover the Thai food stall wasn't there. That makes me more likely to get food elsewhere outside the ground before a match, so these places lose custom. Does the club have any control over when these stalls turn up, or do they just come along when they feel like it?


I enjoyed the hot dogs on the occasions I had them, but they never seemed to be ready to serve anything until shortly before kick off.  I like to get in the ground at least half an hour before kick off, and if I need a bite to eat I like to get it as soon as I arrive and pick a comfortable spot in the stand to eat it before the place fills up.  I don't want to be hanging around the stall until just before kick off then scoffing it on a packed terrace.

I don't suppose everyone is as particular as I am, but once the new club shop was installed to the left of the turnstiles it wasn't practical to have food stalls in that spot too.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> I'm sure he actually means his rent is 4 x higher than it was but yes you're right on % Either way real figures will show whether rent is now unreasonable


Be interesting to know how the stall charges compare with regular market street stalls who enjoy the benefit of far longer trading hours and less variable footfall. I don't think the club could reasonably charge more than a street market stall given that they generally receive far greater footfall and can trade all day and often into the evening too.


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 24, 2016)

Stalls in a market do have longer trading hours but dispute many have more footfall than potentially 1600 in 2 hours and their audience is not effectively trapped within the market for any period of time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 24, 2016)

From a commercial point of view it might or might not be that the club has tried to charge too much. There's no need for comparative figures - if they can bring in someone else at the price then they're not overcharging, if they struggle then they are. To be honest I'm not personally that bothered and wouldn't really see it as something the club needs to communicate to fans about. 

My guess though is that editor sees parallels with things like the traders in the arches in Brixton - so I guess the question is if people see the hotdog sellers as part of the DHFC community in that sense, that maybe the club has some wider responsibility to.


----------



## clog (Oct 24, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> From a commercial point of view it might or might not be that the club has tried to charge too much. There's no need for comparative figures - if they can bring in someone else at the price then they're not overcharging, if they struggle then they are. To be honest I'm not personally that bothered and wouldn't really see it as something the club needs to communicate to fans about.
> 
> My guess though is that editor sees parallels with things like the traders in the arches in Brixton - so I guess the question is if people see the hotdog sellers as part of the DHFC community in that sense, that maybe the club has some wider responsibility to.



Well let's see, but there was no stall there at all on Saturday, so very anecdotal "evidence" so far isn't great...


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Stalls in a market do have longer trading hours but dispute many have more footfall than potentially 1600 in 2 hours and their audience is not effectively trapped within the market for any period of time.


I don't think that really adds up: they may be 'trapped' but a busy street market will have a footfall in the many thousands and be open at peak times like lunch time and dinner time. Given the location that the hot dog stall ended up, nowhere near 1,600 people would have passed it, either.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2016)

One other thing: having multiple food vendors offering a decent variety of menus for all budgets improves the overall Dulwich Hamlet experience considerably. If I was visiting for the first time and was only offered the single fairly pricey meat-tastic option, I don't think I'd be too impressed.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2016)

But why the assumption that it must be the big, bad football club in thing the wrong as usual? Because a bloke charging £6 for a sausage has got the hump?


----------



## liamdhfc (Oct 24, 2016)

editor said:


> One other thing: having multiple food vendors offering a decent variety of menus for all budgets improves the overall Dulwich Hamlet experience considerably. If I was visiting for the first time and was only offered the single fairly pricey meat-tastic option, I don't think I'd be too impressed.



I agree that the mix needs to be better . However, none of the stalls try to "sell" to the crowd merely sitting there in the hope people buy. A bit of marketing and some offers published in advance could really increase their take.


----------



## clog (Oct 24, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> But why the assumption that it must be the big, bad football club in thing the wrong as usual? Because a bloke charging £6 for a sausage has got the hump?



Because if there were hundreds of vendors waiting to step into the breach then we wouldn't have an issue of there being no food available on Saturday.
Because £5-7 for that kind of sausage is the going rate for that kind of grub (heck the burgers in the hut are £7) so unfair to single Fleisch Mob out for being expensive. Especially as they took a punt on coming to Dulwich and improved the food offer no end last season.
Because every time I have commented on this discussion a different argument has been thrown back at me, including telling me I don't know how to calculate a percentage change, and posts have been edited after the fact.
All that stuff adds up and riles me!

The fact us, the stand was moved from a good position to a less good one coupled with an increase in rent. This is just one of a catalogue of interesting negotiations we have seen so far this season, and that is at least partly why I personally have got the hump about it.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2016)

editor said:


> One other thing: having multiple food vendors offering a decent variety of menus for all budgets improves the overall Dulwich Hamlet experience considerably. If I was visiting for the first time and was only offered the single fairly pricey meat-tastic option, I don't think I'd be too impressed.


Might agree with you about pricing but it's a non-league football club not Borough Market.  Similar crowd these days though, you might argue.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 24, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> I enjoyed the hot dogs on the occasions I had them, but they never seemed to be ready to serve anything until shortly before kick off.  I like to get in the ground at least half an hour before kick off, and if I need a bite to eat I like to get it as soon as I arrive and pick a comfortable spot in the stand to eat it before the place fills up.  I don't want to be hanging around the stall until just before kick off then scoffing it on a packed terrace.
> 
> I don't suppose everyone is as particular as I am, but once the new club shop was installed to the left of the turnstiles it wasn't practical to have food stalls in that spot too.



Totally agree - when I want food at the football, I generally want it pre-match, as I'm sure many others do. On several occasions I went to the hot dog stand before kick-off, only to be told the food was nowhere near ready yet - at which point they lost my custom as I went to the burger guys instead (who, incidentally, also deserve a bit of credit for offering a cheaper pie option). Have to wonder how much custom they lost by not having their food ready for a decent amount of time before kick-off.

I do wonder, though, if perhaps the club needs to look again at the re-positioning of stalls at the far end of the stand, and consider whether more could be done to drive customers towards them. Even something as simple as a large sign near the mega-shed/burger stall that says "More food stalls this way", pointing past the stand, could maybe make a difference?


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 24, 2016)

clog said:


> Because £5-7 for that kind of sausage is the going rate for that kind of grub (heck the burgers in the hut are £7) so unfair to single Fleisch Mob out for being expensive. Especially as they took a punt on coming to Dulwich and improved the food offer no end last season.



Maybe so, but it's not really the going rate for food at football matches - I don't think even Premier League clubs charge £5-£7 for a hot dog (certainly not in my experience), and most of them tend to have some sort of meal deal where you'll also get crips/chocolate/drink/chips or the like for your money.

I do think it's great that the club has tried to do something different in having the various food stalls positioned around the ground, and undoubtedly the food at Champion Hill is the best food I've ever eaten at any football ground anywhere... but with the high prices and the unpredictability of the stalls turning up, I'm not convinced the strategy has been entirely successful.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2016)

clog said:


> Because if there were hundreds of vendors waiting to step into the breach then we wouldn't have an issue of there being no food available on Saturday.
> Because £5-7 for that kind of sausage is the going rate for that kind of grub (heck the burgers in the hut are £7) so unfair to single Fleisch Mob out for being expensive. Especially as they took a punt on coming to Dulwich and improved the food offer no end last season.
> Because every time I have commented on this discussion a different argument has been thrown back at me, including telling me I don't know how to calculate a percentage change, and posts have been edited after the fact.
> All that stuff adds up and riles me!
> ...



Only mentioning Fleisch Mob because they came on here to say their piece. Wouldn't have thought it was much of a punt on their part to turn up either, more of an open goal.

Not up for arguing with anyone but I don't see that it should necessarily be conflated with other stuff from earlier in the season. I'm sure Liam would like to say more on here (he's alluded to a little) but he's the Chairman of the club.

I had a perfectly decent hot dog at Met Police for £2.50. Was probably dog meat but then you can buy a pack of 4 bratwurst for less than two quid.


----------



## clog (Oct 24, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Maybe so, but it's not really the going rate for food at football matches - I don't think even Premier League clubs charge £5-£7 for a hot dog (certainly not in my experience), and most of them tend to have some sort of meal deal where you'll also get crips/chocolate/drink/chips or the like for your money.
> 
> I do think it's great that the club has tried to do something different in having the various food stalls positioned around the ground, and undoubtedly the food at Champion Hill is the best food I've ever eaten at any football ground anywhere... but with the high prices and the unpredictability of the stalls turning up, I'm not convinced the strategy has been entirely successful.



Well either you want the best food you've eaten at a football ground anywhere, or you want cheap stuff. I'm not sure you can have both in one package. (I mean you can have a variety of options but I think FM's prices were fair for what they were selling.)

FM were mostly there last season once they started coming, this season has been less predictable but maybe that has something to do with the changes that have been introduced.


----------



## clog (Oct 24, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Only mentioning Fleisch Mob because they came on here to say their piece. Wouldn't have thought it was much of a punt on their part to turn up either, more of an open goal.
> 
> Not up for arguing with anyone but I don't see that it should necessarily be conflated with other stuff from earlier in the season. I'm sure Liam would like to say more on here (he's alluded to a little) but he's the Chairman of the club.
> 
> I had a perfectly decent hot dog at Met Police for £2.50. Was probably dog meat but then you can buy a pack of 4 bratwurst for less than two quid.



Not up for arguing particularly either, but for me it does seem symptomatic of the same issues.


----------



## clog (Oct 24, 2016)

clog said:


> Not up for arguing particularly either, but for me it does seem symptomatic of the same issues.



Also, obvs I am not Fleisch Mob's defender so I don't think I've anything more to say on this now.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> But why the assumption that it must be the big, bad football club in thing the wrong as usual? Because a bloke charging £6 for a sausage has got the hump?


Well there was that thing about the rent being heftily hiked up. Per visitor, we must now have the worst food offering in our division, so something's going wrong somewhere.


----------



## darryl (Oct 24, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> I had a perfectly decent hot dog at Met Police for £2.50. Was probably dog meat



those poor police dogs!


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Well there was that thing about the rent being heftily hiked up. Per visitor, we must now have the worst food offering in our division, so something's going wrong somewhere.


But unless i've missed something we don't know what the hike was. I wouldn't have thought it's comparable in any way to what's gone on at the Arches and elsewhere recently. Fleisch Mob must have been making a killing at Champion Hill and they could have made more if they'd turned up every game, started cooking earlier and so on. It was money for old rope and good for them I suppose.
Maybe the rent is now set at a more realistic and appropriate rate, we don't know. As for losing their position behind the goal, why would that be a big deal? The stalls by the new bar selling meatballs, ironic pies, artisan bread, or whatever the fuck they sell seem to do a brisk trade when they turn up. The FM stall just added to the bottleneck when they were in their original spot.
More than anything, why are we leaping to the defence of a businessman who comes on here to complain that his food retail embodiment of gentrification has hit a minor bump and using it as a stick to beat the club with? 
As Griff has said, the club is looking at alternatives and the Thai food was only absent due to unforeseen circumstances or something. It's non-league football, shit happens.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> But unless i've missed something we don't know what the hike was. I wouldn't have thought it's comparable in any way to what's gone on at the Arches and elsewhere recently. Fleisch Mob must have been making a killing at Champion Hill and they could have made more if they'd turned up every game, started cooking earlier and so on. It was money for old rope and good for them I suppose.


I don't agree with your 'money for old rope' analysis. Sometimes they'd turn up for games when the crowd numbers were small, and they usually ended up selling half price dogs by the end most times, so that's going to hit their profits. Whatever happened, Hamlet now have a pitifully small food outlet on offer, and what there is is very pricey indeed compared to just about every other ground. I'm not sure how that fits in with the inclusive club ethos.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2016)

They've had to flog off their stock late in games when there've been big crowds. Ask E.D.C.
Agree about prices though, I tend to go to Sainsburys. But let's not pretend FM were a cheap option.


----------



## EDC (Oct 24, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> They've had to flog off their stock late in games when there've been big crowds. Ask E.D.C.
> Agree about prices though, I tend to go to Sainsburys. But let's not pretend FM were a cheap option.



Why me??!


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 24, 2016)

EDC said:


> Why me??!


Because you pretty much stalked them for cheap full time hot dogs.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2016)

Ryan Moss scored AGAIN but don't worry Kingstonian lost AGAIN


----------



## EDC (Oct 24, 2016)

Slander.  My wife reads this you know.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2016)

EDC said:


> Slander.  My wife reads this you know.



*libel


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 24, 2016)

To be honest, it doesn't really matter if it's libel or slander. You can't get legal aid for either, so really can't see EDC paying for a brief!


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest, it doesn't really matter if it's libel or slander. You can't get legal aid for either, so really can't see EDC paying for a brief!



According to StephenMac it sounds like he would lurk around the old bailey trying to pick one up for half price.


----------



## GregDHFC (Oct 25, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Maybe the rent is now set at a more realistic and appropriate rate, we don't know. As for losing their position behind the goal, why would that be a big deal? The stalls by the new bar selling meatballs, ironic pies, artisan bread, or whatever the fuck they sell seem to do a brisk trade when they turn up. The FM stall just added to the bottleneck when they were in their original spot.
> More than anything, why are we leaping to the defence of a businessman who comes on here to complain that his food retail embodiment of gentrification has hit a minor bump and using it as a stick to beat the club with?
> As Griff has said, the club is looking at alternatives and the Thai food was only absent due to unforeseen circumstances or something. It's non-league football, shit happens.



Well, we'll see, but as others have pointed out there have been no food stands for the last two saturday games, and one tuesday night game a few weeks back there wasnt any food on offer at all.

The club should care more about this, because I've already stopped assuming food will be on offer so i spend my fiver on food outside the ground before arriving. I doubt I'm the only one, and it all adds up over a season.

To be honest, it all adds to the feeling that our current stadium would be fine, if only the operation was run professionally.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 25, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> Well, we'll see, but as others have pointed out there have been no food stands for the last two saturday games, and one tuesday night game a few weeks back there wasnt any food on offer at all.
> 
> The club should care more about this, because I've already stopped assuming food will be on offer so i spend my fiver on food outside the ground before arriving. I doubt I'm the only one, and it all adds up over a season. (snip)



And if people are in the ground to eat then in that time they will also have a drink or so. More lost revenue for the club.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 25, 2016)

EDC said:


> Slander.  My wife reads this you know.


Then she'll be proud of your thriftiness.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> It's non-league football, shit happens.



Have to say I'm a bit nonplussed by the suggestions that there's much better food everywhere else. I must have missed that because in my experience  (and at various levels) it's  generally shite.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 25, 2016)

Hot dogs were always well to expensive,  like the burgers. Can't see what the club has done wrong here, I just hope that if they can't afford to pay the rent it is because they don't want to loose their extra profit, not that it is too exepensive and means something even more expensive has to take its place. I suppose that's the only thing the club needs to be on the ball about.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 25, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Have to say I'm a bit nonplussed by the suggestions that there's much better food everywhere else. I must have missed that because in my experience  (and at various levels) it's  generally shite.


Shite in a bun. Ketchup and brown sauce is on the table by the sugar, love.


----------



## GregDHFC (Oct 25, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Can't see what the club has done wrong here



Well, as i pointed out, we've only had the burger stand for the last two saturdays, and (I believe) all of the tuesday night games. That means less choice than last season. Instead of trying to make things better, they are getting worse (as long as you agree that more choice = better).

What's more, they haven't found anyone yet to pay the higher rent, so they are currently receiving less income than they have in the past. Not a problem to them, because their eyes are on the housing prize.

Anyone who thinks higher rents will lead to cheaper food is likely to be disappointed.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 25, 2016)

Pack your own lunch.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 25, 2016)

GregDHFC said:


> Well, as i pointed out, we've only had the burger stand for the last two saturdays, and (I believe) all of the tuesday night games. That means less choice than last season. Instead of trying to make things better, they are getting worse (as long as you agree that more choice = better).


Sorry but them not turning up is their own fault not the Clubs? 
Are they not turning up so they don't have to pay the rent for that Saturday?


GregDHFC said:


> Anyone who thinks higher rents will lead to cheaper food is likely to be disappointed.


I was trying to point that out unconfrontationally...


----------



## Scutta (Oct 25, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Pack your own lunch.


Will the bouncers confiscate it? 


Joke


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 25, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Have to say I'm a bit nonplussed by the suggestions that there's much better food everywhere else. I must have missed that because in my experience  (and at various levels) it's  generally shite.



Like those Brentwood burgers that gave several people the shits


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 25, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Have to say I'm a bit nonplussed by the suggestions that there's much better food everywhere else. I must have missed that because in my experience  (and at various levels) it's  generally shite.





StephenMac said:


> Shite in a bun. Ketchup and brown sauce is on the table by the sugar, love.


Generally speaking I won't even risk the hot food at football grounds unless I'm desperately hungry.  I prefer to limit my consumption of red meat anyway, and frozen 'basics range' supermarket burgers etc. aren't something I'd ever buy for home consumption.  I only began trying the Hamlet food after people kept saying it was good quality.

For home games I normally eat before leaving home.  (How many people normally have a meal between 3pm and 5pm anyway?)  For away trips I bring my own.


----------



## EDC (Oct 25, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Like those Brentwood burgers that gave several people the shits


 I must have been the lucky one, my three were fine.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 25, 2016)

Had the great pleasure of meeting Marilyn Robeson (now 86) daughter in-law of the famous Paul Robeson singer and civil rights leader over from the States

She found time for this great photo

"Let Paul Robeson Sing"


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Oct 25, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> ................................
> 
> I had a perfectly decent hot dog at Met Police for £2.50. Was probably dog meat but then you can buy a pack of 4 bratwurst for less than two quid.



Come dine with me !
It might not be a gourmet menu at Imber Court,  featuring such delicacies as Cheval Chasseur, Pferden Fleisch in Pfeffersaus or Chilli con Clydesdate; but their burgers (probably made from local reared   animals in the adjacent stables) are excellent quality.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 25, 2016)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Come dine with me !
> It might not be a gourmet menu at Imber Court,  featuring such delicacies as Cheval Chasseur, Pferden Fleisch in Pfeffersaus or Chilli con Clydesdate; but their burgers (probably made from local reared   animals in the adjacent stables) are excellent quality.


You forgot their great Irish stew.

(I ARREST'YOU)  just in case...

And... he fell down the apple and pears (honest guv) crumble for dessert


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 25, 2016)

EDC said:


> I must have been the lucky one, my three were fine.



Guts and fists of steel, obvs


----------



## Joseph G (Oct 26, 2016)

Reading this forum, I'm noticing a fundamental support for the club, mixed in with a lot of complaints, cynicism and resentment, both overt and subliminal.
I'd like to point out that, while some issues are well known, and understood to a point, there may be deeper underlying reasons for the current state of the club that most of us supporters are not privy to.
As anyone who's had experience running a business, especially one that is on the verge of being replaced, can relate to, the simple symptoms noticeable to the public are often just the surface results of underlying issues.

The fluctuating ownership of the club and it's holdings seems to have had deep ripple effects on the attitude to management, organisation and the goals of the business.  This can be ominous, and I believe it's the real issue here, the cause of all the other irrational symptoms the club is going through.  I think that the club staff are quite frustrated, and there is solidarity with the community and supporters.  Remember, things aren't always what they seem from a quick glance.  From what I've observed, we've had different partnered businesses, managers and staff rotating through DHFC, all with their own agendas, which do not seem to always coincide with the long term agenda of the owners (redevelopment).  There is a real spirit of the hamlets, that supporters and some staff share, and that's what needs to be strengthened.

I for one have noticed, alongside the obvious shortcomings, significant improvements in several areas over the years.  The quality, cleanliness and "professionalism" of the bar area (including them installing an additional outlet to ease the huge congestion), match stewardship, turnstiles, the quality of available food and so on has all been on an upwards trend.

Maybe we should focus on what realistic improvements we want to see, and, taking into account the circumstances, try and communicate and work with the players, management, staff, reception and rest of the club's community instead of just complaining and talking about all the ways our stadium could be better.

I really think there is potential for more communication & cooperation between the formal staff and the enthusiastic supporters, and as an involved supporter myself I think it's ideal to work towards these shared issues, united instead of divided.  Let's focus on what we can all do, individually and as a united group, to improve the grounds, our attitude and our future prospects.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 26, 2016)

Joseph G said:


> There is a real spirit of the *hamlets*





EDIT EDIT EDIT EDIT BEFORE MISHI SEES


----------



## Scutta (Oct 26, 2016)

Joseph G said:


> I really think there is potential for more communication & cooperation between the formal staff and the enthusiastic supporters, and as an involved supporter myself I think it's ideal to work towards these shared issues, united instead of divided.  Let's focus on what we can all do, individually and as a united group, to improve the grounds, our attitude and our future prospects.


After speaking with Hadley, Meadows, Committee and the Trust this is on the Agenda. Newsletters etc..

However shutting down debate by saying dont complain isn't the best approach in fact it is counter productive IMO. Its the fact we are able to complain, debate and work things out that allows the club to progress in the way it does.

Althoug I appreciate your points and where they come from.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 26, 2016)

Joseph G said:


> Reading this forum, I'm noticing a fundamental support for the club, mixed in with a lot of complaints, cynicism and resentment, both overt and subliminal.
> I'd like to point out that, while some issues are well known, and understood to a point, there may be deeper underlying reasons for the current state of the club that most of us supporters are not privy to.
> As anyone who's had experience running a business, especially one that is on the verge of being replaced, can relate to, the simple symptoms noticeable to the public are often just the surface results of underlying issues.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone here is daft enough not to realise that behind the scenes factors play a role, but that doesn't mean we have to slavishly go along with everything with doe-eyed optimism that everything will be alright. In fact by raising concerns as we do about all aspects of the club on these boards it demonstrates our commitment and interest which strengthens the clubs position. Much easier to force an outside agenda through when a club has a non active, non participatory fan base. Also If you spent a little time looking at some of the other threads on this forum, you would of seen an entire thread on the improvements. So your assumption that all we do is moan and criticise here is fundamentally incorrect.


----------



## YTC (Oct 26, 2016)

We do a lot of fucking moaning though don't we? Let's be honest..


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 26, 2016)

YTC said:


> We do a lot of fucking moaning though don't we? Let's be honest..


Stop moaning.


----------



## YTC (Oct 26, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Stop moaning.



'ERE DO YOU WANT TO FIGHT ABOUT IT? (via my keyboard)


----------



## Scutta (Oct 26, 2016)

Tbf football without moaning would be shit.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 26, 2016)

Although moaning about moaning is some next level shit well done  YTC


----------



## YTC (Oct 26, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Although moaning about moaning is some next level shit well done  YTC



A-Thankyou. My work here is done.

*closes laptop, sips tea*


----------



## EDC (Oct 26, 2016)

FFS not another half a dozen pages about moaning again.  I've had enough.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 26, 2016)

EDC said:


> FFS not another half a dozen pages about moaning again.  I've had enough.


Woah YTC you've even put off the biggest moaner of the lot!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 26, 2016)

You should take a look at other Clubs web sites if you think this is moaning

Most other fan sites seem to spend all the time slagging off individual players, the manager or both, referee or opposition team/fans

Think on Urban 75 most is just constructive comments and suggestions and on the whole positive

Thats why this site is popular - usually when people complain there is a good reason and often they will offer solutions - even if not all are practical


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 26, 2016)

blueheaven said:


> Maybe so, but it's not really the going rate for food at football matches - I don't think even Premier League clubs charge £5-£7 for a hot dog (certainly not in my experience), and most of them tend to have some sort of meal deal where you'll also get crips/chocolate/drink/chips or the like for your money.
> 
> I do think it's great that the club has tried to do something different in having the various food stalls positioned around the ground, and undoubtedly the food at Champion Hill is the best food I've ever eaten at any football ground anywhere... but with the high prices and the unpredictability of the stalls turning up, I'm not convinced the strategy has been entirely successful.



Long time since I've been to a Premier League ground but on a trip to Barnet's Hive for Women's Doubleheader in the Continental Cup, I was charged £4 for a basic hotdog & £2 for a Bovril. That consisted of a long dog of canned variety in a role with my own choice of condiments from the adjacent table. No onions either!

Been mention of the Met Police Tea Bar, that is run on a totally voluntary basis by the wife of a committee member with any losses absorbed by them rather than the club or the police themselves.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 26, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Been mention of the Met Police Tea Bar, that is run on a totally voluntary basis by the wife of a committee member with any losses absorbed by them rather than the club or the police themselves.


Shame they haven't got any fans to complain on their behalf!


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 26, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Long time since I've been to a Premier League ground but on a trip to Barnet's Hive for Women's Doubleheader in the Continental Cup, I was charged £4 for a basic hotdog & £2 for a Bovril. That consisted of a long dog of canned variety in a role with my own choice of condiments from the adjacent table. No onions either!
> 
> Been mention of the Met Police Tea Bar, that is run on a totally voluntary basis by the wife of a committee member with any losses absorbed by them rather than the club or the police themselves.



It wasn't being run by the wife of a committee member last year, although it may have been this year as they ran out of cheese for their cheeseburgers.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 26, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> You should take a look at other Clubs web sites if you think this is moaning
> 
> Most other fan sites seem to spend all the time slagging off individual players, the manager or both, referee or opposition team/fans
> 
> ...



I recommend the Kingstonian forum at this time of year in particular. Their "natural" level is League 2 / Conference National don't you know. After all they won stuff when they had a rich owner.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I recommend the Kingstonian forum at this time of year in particular. Their "natural" level is League 2 / Conference National don't you know. After all they won stuff when they had a rich owner.



They cant fail now they have Ryan Moss. As long as they play to his strengths they'll be right back up there.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Oct 26, 2016)

Scutta said:


> You forgot their great Irish stew.
> 
> (I ARREST'YOU)  just in case...
> 
> And... he fell down the apple and pears (honest guv) crumble for dessert


If it had some Shergar in it stew would be champion.


----------



## Fleisch mob (Oct 27, 2016)

liamdhfc said:


> Not sure that all the colourful language that seemed to form part of the negotiation language was particularly endearing.



Whilst I really do not want to get involved too much here. What is done is done, & I genuinely do wish the club well going forwards. I do however need to address this. 
Firstly it would be very hard to consider at any point the approach taken by the general stadium manager, with whom I was dealing, to be any form of negotiation. Lord knows I tried to open a negotiation, both face to face, & via email a good number of times. 
Secondly my language only became colourful when i was told " You have been taking the piss & rinsed it the last 2 years". I am not particularly happy that my reaction to that was colourful, but it was born out of both frustration & some anger at the insinuation. I am not sure how i can 'take the piss' if I pay the fees as set by the club really ???

Lastly, my frustration was born out of these set of circumstances. The move in trading position resulted in an immediate drop in revenue to approx 50-66% of my takings compared to last season. This has been coupled with the fact that the move actually makes it much harder work, as I now have to carry my full set up half way around the ground. Add into this a sliding scale increase in pitch fee that can represent upto 4 times the pitch fee i was paying last season. The pitch fee remained the same with a crowd of under 700 people, the next level up was a doubling of my pitch fee & then upwards. 
So in real terms this season the games I have done my pitch fee has represented between 57% - 28% of my overall takings. This is far too big a percentage for me to bare. I tried to explain this & was told in writing that this was just 'melodrama'. 

I bare no personal anger, & can understand that the pitch fees probably should & could have gone up, but the other factors, added to, in my opinion, too big a pitch fee increase have simply meant that is no longer viable for me. 
On top of which the way this was dealt with was in my opinion insensitive & poorly communicated.

I really do wish the club well going forward, & as previously stated, really hope the club wins the promotion that the fans so richly deserve. I also hope that the club are able to find the solutions to the food issue that work for both the club, the fans & whichever traders it is that follow in my footsteps.

It has been a pleasure being part of the DHFC story these last 2.5 seasons, & the club will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 27, 2016)

How many times to we find our selves saying it's not so much what was done, but how it was done, and the above would seem to be evident of the same.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 27, 2016)

Fleisch mob said:


> Whilst I really do not want to get involved too much here. What is done is done, & I genuinely do wish the club well going forwards. I do however need to address this.
> Firstly it would be very hard to consider at any point the approach taken by the general stadium manager, with whom I was dealing, to be any form of negotiation. Lord knows I tried to open a negotiation, both face to face, & via email a good number of times.
> Secondly my language only became colourful when i was told " You have been taking the piss & rinsed it the last 2 years". I am not particularly happy that my reaction to that was colourful, but it was born out of both frustration & some anger at the insinuation. I am not sure how i can 'take the piss' if I pay the fees as set by the club really ???
> 
> ...


Again, sorry, mate


----------



## scousedom (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't want to come over all property developer.... But the concept of a footfall-linked rent (which this essentially is) is a really weird one. I used to work for a company that owned 30+ shopping centres around the country, and I can honestly say that none of them had such a lease in place. I've never heard of it in any other centre in the country...

A more common arrangement with start-up tenants would be to have a turnover-linked rent - i.e. the landlord takes a percentage of gross sales or something like that. That way, landlord and tenant are incentivised to work together to boost sales for everyone's benefit, rather than getting the "them versus us" approach that seems to have happened here - "We've done our bit, delivering the fans, if you can't make it work that's your fault" vs "You put us in a crap location, we're off". I can't help thinking that with the next set of foot outlets, this is the approach that should be considered.

Now please forget I ever mentioned working in property...


----------



## Scutta (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## scousedom (Oct 27, 2016)

Scutta said:


>



I know, right...


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh dear... the above really doesn't reflect at all well on the general manager!

As an aside to all this... is catering taken into account in the design for the new stadium? Will it include more custom-made areas for food stalls, such as the more permanent structure used by the burger guys, or will stall-holders need to bring all of their equipment and carry it around the pitch for each game, as Fleisch Mob mentions above (and I'm wondering if that could be one of the reasons why their food never seemed to be ready to sell before kick-off?).


----------



## Scutta (Oct 27, 2016)

scousedom said:


> I know, right...


Hah just to clarify that the facepalms nothing to do with your property past


----------



## takkforalt (Oct 27, 2016)

scousedom said:


> ...
> *A more common arrangement with start-up tenants would be to have a turnover-linked rent *-...



This agrees with my experience of auditing high street retail tenants.  Not heard of a footfall based rent.  I guess that turnover rent certificates are administratively more of a burden (both financial and time-wise) for the club to enforce, but certainly more in common with high street practice.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 27, 2016)

Meet London's new breed of football fan

LOL actually ripped off the guardian.

Although concerns of fans, bullishly rejected "it's nothing new" is a bit poor and similar in style to what has been discussed about on here more recently in regards to hot dogs and other things etc...and complete opposite of the calls to stop moaning be United blah blah..


----------



## darryl (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh Christ, it's not in fucking ES magazine is it?

(reads it)

Actually, it's not too bad. But the first few pars reek of the same old boring cliches.

(reads it again)

What's an Aiguille Alpine backpack?


----------



## Fleisch mob (Oct 27, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Again, sorry, mate



Thank you. 
I am sure I'll be down at DHFC on a Saturday as a punter the next time I get an afternoon off. I think my son is definitely more of a Hamlet fan then a Palace fan now!


----------



## crocustim (Oct 27, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Meet London's new breed of football fan
> 
> LOL actually ripped off the guardian.
> 
> Although concerns of fans, bullishly rejected "it's nothing new" is a bit poor and similar in style to what has been discussed about on here more recently in regards to hot dogs and other things etc...and complete opposite of the calls to stop moaning be United blah blah..



One of their chants adapts Millwall’s ‘No one likes us, we don’t care’. But as one of London’s oldest clubs enters a complex new era in an area in flux, neither part of ‘No one KNOWS us, we don’t care’ rings true today.

Fixed the last paragraph for them. Actually makes more sense too.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 27, 2016)

scousedom said:


> I don't want to come over all property developer.... But the concept of a footfall-linked rent (which this essentially is) is a really weird one. I used to work for a company that owned 30+ shopping centres around the country, and I can honestly say that none of them had such a lease in place. I've never heard of it in any other centre in the country...
> 
> A more common arrangement with start-up tenants would be to have a turnover-linked rent - i.e. the landlord takes a percentage of gross sales or something like that. That way, landlord and tenant are incentivised to work together to boost sales for everyone's benefit, rather than getting the "them versus us" approach that seems to have happened here - "We've done our bit, delivering the fans, if you can't make it work that's your fault" vs "You put us in a crap location, we're off". I can't help thinking that with the next set of foot outlets, this is the approach that should be considered.
> 
> Now please forget I ever mentioned working in property...



Interesting to mention turnover based rental as the previous posts just include percentages rather than actual figures for turnover. Would be interesting to see actual turnover and how that varies depending on crowds - ie does a 1000 crowd result in a doubling of turnover versus a 500 attendance?

Also seems to be regular discussions regarding affordable food offerings with the burger bar (also a concession paying rent on the same basis as is the Thai food) in particular brought to bear over the cost. Personally I see the biggest problem here is location after all when the sausage stall was by the MegaContainer it was perfectly placed to pick up second half trade when fans have had a few beers and get peckish. Hands up who walks all the way back to the Greendale End to get something to eat in the second half?


----------



## crocustim (Oct 27, 2016)

Barry Glendinning also gave us a not too flattering mention in this week's football weekly podcast: "I was at _achingly hip_ Dulwich Hamlet at the weekend and they were selling poppies..."


----------



## Latahs (Oct 27, 2016)

Conservation status of print media journalists covering Dulwich hamlet


----------



## EDC (Oct 27, 2016)

Meet London's new breed of football fan


----------



## Scutta (Oct 27, 2016)

EDC said:


> Meet London's new breed of football fan


See above. already posted yawn.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 27, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Barry Glendinning also gave us a not too flattering mention in this week's football weekly podcast: "I was at _achingly hip_ Dulwich Hamlet at the weekend and they were selling poppies..."


In real life he is actually alright. but is a proper dry wanker. get Brixton Hatter to give him a slap for insulting us ... again


----------



## Scutta (Oct 27, 2016)

EDC said:


> Meet London's new breed of football fan


Meet londons new breed of journalist...

Ctrl+v


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 27, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Barry Glendinning also gave us a not too flattering mention in this week's football weekly podcast: "I was at _achingly hip_ Dulwich Hamlet at the weekend and they were selling poppies..."



I for one feel it is very important that we have poppy sellers, and remember those who gave their lives in two world wars

That doesn't mean we take any position on War or militarism - its about respecting players and fans who died 

and I say that as someone brought up wearing white poppies


----------



## crocustim (Oct 27, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I for one feel it is very important that we have poppy sellers, and remember those who gave their lives in two world wars
> 
> That doesn't mean we take any position on War or militarism - its about respecting players and fans who died
> 
> and I say that as someone brought up wearing white poppies



I wasn't saying that was the unflattering bit nor was he (he was just commenting on the early appearance of poppies). It was the phrase "achingly hip".


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 27, 2016)

Didnt take it that way - just felt its important to stress why its important we participate in poppy day and hope for heroes - as I would other community causes


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 27, 2016)

Scutta said:


> See above. already posted yawn.



If you look closely it's actually a different article. Just gets hard to tell them apart.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 27, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Meet londons new breed of journalist...
> 
> Ctrl+v



What is your job?


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 27, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Meet londons new breed of journalist...
> 
> Ctrl+v



Plagiarism is a serious crime and also hard to spell


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 27, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> What is your job?



He's a cleaner so obviously doesn't deserve an opinion.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> He's a cleaner so obviously doesn't deserve an opinion.



He should get a real job. Maybe talk to his friend in Streatham and get some freelance fence building work.

Or has BREXIT made it not worthwhile to fly in from Germany to build fences?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> He should get a real job. Maybe talk to his friend in Streatham and get some freelance fence building work.
> 
> Or has BREXIT made it not worthwhile to fly in from Germany to build fences?



Sorry you've lost me. Why do think cleaning isn't a real job? Thats very anti working class of you. Seems like the rumours about Dulwich were true. Middle class wanker


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I for one feel it is very important that we have poppy sellers, and remember those who gave their lives in two world wars
> 
> That doesn't mean we take any position on War or militarism - its about respecting players and fans who died
> 
> and I say that as someone brought up wearing white poppies



Don't be wearing white poppies at Kingstonian. They get very angry about it.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2016)

Thimble Queen said:


> Sorry you've lost me. Why do think cleaning isn't a real job? Thats very anti working class of you. Seems like the rumours about Dulwich were true. Middle class wanker



I did go to public school. But I'm not so posh I don't know the hard work put in by the former defensive coach at Weston Favell Terriers F.C


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I did go to public school. But I'm not so posh I don't know the hard work put in by the former defensive coach at Weston Favell Terriers F.C



This is a leftist board for leftist people.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 28, 2016)

crocustim said:


> Barry Glendinning also gave us a not too flattering mention in this week's football weekly podcast: "I was at _achingly hip_ Dulwich Hamlet at the weekend and they were selling poppies..."


BG has the personality of a wet flannel. He'd find Herne Hill farmer's market _Achingly hip._


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Oct 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


>



Banger.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Banger.



I knew YOU would like it. Only reason I posted it tbh. I couldn't post the other one


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 28, 2016)

crocustim said:


> I wasn't saying that was the unflattering bit nor was he (he was just commenting on the early appearance of poppies). It was the phrase "achingly hip".


He was obviously joking...


----------



## toby kempton (Oct 28, 2016)

On tuesday I heard some dulwich fans talking about going to watch merstham vs oxford in the fa cup. Just to let them and others interested in going that tickets have sold out, however tickets might still be availble in the oxford end but please contact oxford united.


----------



## Latahs (Oct 28, 2016)

^v.excited for this, as i'm originally from the area. It sold out in an hour and half last night.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> I did go to public school. But I'm not so posh I don't know the hard work put in by the former defensive coach at Weston Favell Terriers F.C


You probably did fencing at your school.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 28, 2016)

Deep ?


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 28, 2016)

Scutta said:


> You probably did fencing at your school.



Well they did but I didn't, although if I had I probably would have won a gold medal.  There was also this "In 1997 Gareth Stafford-Bull, who taught fencing at the school (and was also an under-20s coach for the England fencing team), went missing and was sacked by the school in his absence following allegations that he had indecently assaulted pupil"

Pretty standard public school fare.

I refused to do any sport.


----------



## Scutta (Oct 28, 2016)

You didn't even Run? thought you loved it..

Oh no sorry that's Rum...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 28, 2016)

As a child B.I.G  often wondered why his other class mates never turned up to the fencing class


----------



## chris gil (Oct 28, 2016)

comment at the bottom of  the online ES article .
"charlie brown

posh bellends "

he must know B.I.G


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 28, 2016)

Was thinking of starting a thread on here based on fans occupations to give an idea of the diversity of the Hamlet crowd, I mean off the top of my head can think of teachers, academics, nurses, police officers, firemen, ambulance drivers, paramedics, doctors, binmen, library assistants, architects, lawyers, chartered surveyors, bus drivers, train drivers, train guests, musicians, administrators, DJs, security guards, cooks, actors, poets, merchant bankers, barristers, baristas, cooks, cleaners, landlords, bar staff, students (pre, post and mature) of a wide range of subjects, handymen, mechanics, engineers, planners, charity administrators, marketeers, self-employed (legit and no so legit), authors, stay at home mothers & fathers, accountants, bankers, chatline moderators....

Though do wonder where professional rum drinker fits in..


----------



## Scutta (Oct 28, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Though do wonder where professional rum drinker fits in..




Pirate


----------



## Roger D (Oct 28, 2016)

toby kempton said:


> On tuesday I heard some dulwich fans talking about going to watch merstham vs oxford in the fa cup. Just to let them and others interested in going that tickets have sold out, however tickets might still be availble in the oxford end but please contact oxford united.



I believe Oxford are only selling to season ticket holders and expect to sellout shortly.


----------



## Latahs (Oct 28, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Was thinking of starting a thread on here based on fans occupations to give an idea of the diversity of the Hamlet crowd, I mean off the top of my head can think of teachers, academics, nurses, police officers, firemen, ambulance drivers, paramedics, doctors, binmen, library assistants, architects, lawyers, chartered surveyors, bus drivers, train drivers, train guests, musicians, administrators, DJs, security guards, cooks, actors, poets, merchant bankers, barristers, baristas, cooks, cleaners, landlords, bar staff, students (pre, post and mature) of a wide range of subjects, handymen, mechanics, engineers, planners, charity administrators, marketeers, self-employed (legit and no so legit), authors, stay at home mothers & fathers, accountants, bankers, chatline moderators....
> 
> Though do wonder where professional rum drinker fits in..



you missed evil scientist...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 28, 2016)

first job
Trainee Tree Climber (of course thats now a hip arboriculturalist - it wasn't in the 70's)

so we did a lot of fencing as well

Of course when it comes to violence at Premiership Football, seems job titles of those arrested these days are bankers, trader, insurance salesmen, estate agents


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 28, 2016)

You forgot the Posties

one of my favourite memories is Liam reading out the "say no to Royal Mail privatisation" sponsoring the game against Maidstone 17th December 2013


----------



## Dodger (Oct 28, 2016)

Look at how small little tom is!


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 28, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> first job
> Trainee Tree Climber (of course thats now a hip arboriculturalist - it wasn't in the 70's)
> 
> so we did a lot of fencing as well
> ...



A lot of West Ham's ICF worked in City jobs back in the 80's but then working-class East End lads with "barrow boy" selling skills and the "chancer" attitude were perfect for those jobs.. Nowadays a lot of it comes from the sort of middle-class lads mag reader bored with their sales job and looking for a little bit of tension release. Don't forget the teachers too.. Teacher jailed for heading hooligan network


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 28, 2016)

Dodger said:


> Look at how small little tom is!



Not small, he's just far away...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 28, 2016)

The Rabble celebrate Sol Pinnock goal (won 3-1) V Merstham in 2010


----------



## Scutta (Oct 28, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> You forgot the Posties
> 
> one of my favourite memories is Liam reading out the "say no to Royal Mail privatisation" sponsoring the game against Maidstone 17th December 2013



Keep politics out of football


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 29, 2016)

Scutta said:


> In real life he is actually alright. but is a proper dry wanker. get Brixton Hatter to give him a slap for insulting us ... again


Barry's a good guy. He's too cool to admit he had a good time. I'm pleased he slagged us instead of writing another one of those articles  we need more like him. 

Maybe someday soon someone will write about the football, the actual football. Our exciting attack or be damned style. Our successful, young, winning management team. Our excellent young players. Ultimately, that's why we're better


----------



## darryl (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 29, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> You forgot the Posties
> 
> one of my favourite memories is Liam reading out the "say no to Royal Mail privatisation" sponsoring the game against Maidstone 17th December 2013




That Nyren celebration inspired a t-shirt! Great times...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 29, 2016)

Good call - hadnt realsied that until you pointed that out
great Nyren T shirt - great game


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## clog (Oct 29, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Was thinking of starting a thread on here based on fans occupations to give an idea of the diversity of the Hamlet crowd, I mean off the top of my head can think of teachers, academics, nurses, police officers, firemen, ambulance drivers, paramedics, doctors, binmen, library assistants, architects, lawyers, chartered surveyors, bus drivers, train drivers, train guests, musicians, administrators, DJs, security guards, cooks, actors, poets, merchant bankers, barristers, baristas, cooks, cleaners, landlords, bar staff, students (pre, post and mature) of a wide range of subjects, handymen, mechanics, engineers, planners, charity administrators, marketeers, self-employed (legit and no so legit), authors, stay at home mothers & fathers, accountants, bankers, chatline moderators....
> 
> Though do wonder where professional rum drinker fits in..


You missed journalists. Loads of 'em.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 29, 2016)

#kingstonian #rearranged ?


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 29, 2016)

.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 30, 2016)

.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 30, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Was thinking of starting a thread on here based on fans occupations to give an idea of the diversity of the Hamlet crowd, I mean off the top of my head can think of teachers, academics, nurses, police officers, firemen, ambulance drivers, paramedics, doctors, binmen, library assistants, architects, lawyers, chartered surveyors, bus drivers, train drivers, train guests, musicians, administrators, DJs, security guards, cooks, actors, poets, merchant bankers, barristers, baristas, cooks, cleaners, landlords, bar staff, students (pre, post and mature) of a wide range of subjects, handymen, mechanics, engineers, planners, charity administrators, marketeers, self-employed (legit and no so legit), authors, stay at home mothers & fathers, accountants, bankers, chatline moderators....


But they all have one thing in common - yes, they're all bloody hipsters.


----------



## toby kempton (Oct 30, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> #kingstonian #rearranged ?


 Rearranged yes no date yet. They've got a krispy Kreme cafe not to far ground if anyone is interested. And if you join online you can get a free doughnut just for joining join at www.krispykreme.co.UK/join


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2016)

Maybe Edgar Kail version at Champion Hill


----------



## scousedom (Oct 31, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 94636
> 
> Maybe Edgar Kail version at Champion Hill



No one should ever aspire to Everton.


----------



## Grazza (Oct 31, 2016)

clog said:


> You missed journalists. Loads of 'em.


You missed the disabled and unemployed.


----------



## darryl (Oct 31, 2016)

Grazza said:


> You missed the disabled and unemployed.



And disabled, unemployed journalists.


----------



## clog (Oct 31, 2016)

Grazza said:


> You missed the disabled and unemployed.


I wasn't making a comprehensive list.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2016)

First Black player to ever represent England at football
Benjamin Odeje (Dulwich Hamlet FC)

_“There were always monkey chants and bananas being thrown on the pitch. I would eat half and throw the other half back into the crowd….It should have made me angry but it just made me play better, as long as I was on the pitch I was winning.”_


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 4, 2016)

The Sun have interviewed ex-DHFC GK Phil Wilson ahead of Merstham's FA Cup First Round tie at home to his boyhood club Oxford United.

We've copied the article to our website, so that you don't give that piece of shit rag any more clicks.

Read it here: Forward The Hamlet | The Premier Dulwich Hamlet Podcast: Phil Wilson: Keeper, Leader, Legend

#dontbuyTheSun


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Read it here: Forward The Hamlet | The Premier Dulwich Hamlet Podcast: Phil Wilson: Keeper, Leader, Legend
> 
> #dontbuyTheSun


_"Other ex-Dulwich Hamlet players potentially involved for Merstham are: Xavier Vidal, Kershaney Samuels, Michael Abnett, Tommy Kavanagh, Calum Willock, Kris Campbell, Marc-Anthony Okoye and probably one or two others we've missed because we've done this in a hurry."_

And Charlie Penny of course.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 4, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> _"Other ex-Dulwich Hamlet players potentially involved for Merstham are: Xavier Vidal, Kershaney Samuels, Michael Abnett, Tommy Kavanagh, Calum Willock, Kris Campbell, Marc-Anthony Okoye and probably one or two others we've missed because we've done this in a hurry."_
> 
> And Charlie Penny of course.


Didn't include as he's injured!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Didn't include as he's injured!


Ah!  Fair enough.  The others all started the previous round against Webbedfeet except Willock.


----------



## darryl (Nov 5, 2016)

Dulwich Old Boys v Oxford United in living colour (1-0 Oxford right now) Merstham vs Oxford United - HesGoal.ME Sports News


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 5, 2016)

darryl said:


> Dulwich Old Boys v Oxford United in living colour (1-0 Oxford right now) Merstham vs Oxford United - HesGoal.ME Sports News


Cheers mate, bt sports been shit so thanks or this!


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 5, 2016)

ForwardHamlet tweet quoted on guardian blog about the game.

Recognition for them!


----------



## EDC (Nov 5, 2016)

DHFC Gegen Rechts banner on telly.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 6, 2016)

Benjamin Odeje - Dulwich Hamlet FC
First black player to represent England at any level in 1971


----------



## pitchfork (Nov 6, 2016)

Thought Vidal looked well out of shape, really slow!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 6, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Benjamin Odeje - Dulwich Hamlet FC
> First black player to represent England at any level in 1971
> 
> View attachment 95033


 Although he wasn't a Dulwich Hamlet player then, of course.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 6, 2016)

but remained youthful looking #haha


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2016)

pitchfork said:


> Thought Vidal looked well out of shape, really slow!


He certainly didn't shine and was substituted midway through the second half.  He was playing at 'number 10' which always looked like it should be his natural position after Erhun left, but I felt he played better for us in the deeper 'half back' role during the seasons when Erhun was ahead of him.

I thought Okoye looked pretty solid at centre back, although the bloke partnering him much less so.  I felt Kristian Campbell had a good game, which reinforces my view that perhaps we should have given him more of a chance.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2016)

Post Presidential Election suggestion

Go to the Winchester, have a pint and wait for this all to blow over...


----------



## Scutta (Nov 14, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Post Presidential Election suggestion
> 
> Go to the Winchester, have a pint and wait for this all to blow over...



Facebook trophy time.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## 3010 (Nov 14, 2016)

A small segment on Dulwich Hamlet in this podcast - starts at 33:40.
Jack Pitt-Brooke on Mourinho's Shaw attack and the renaissance of 3-5-2


----------



## 3010 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ethan's form potentially catching the eye of Sir Alex: Five things we learned from Forest Green's win at Macclesfield


----------



## the 12th man (Nov 15, 2016)

Ethan Pinnock starts for England C


----------



## scousedom (Nov 16, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> Ethan Pinnock starts for England C



100% winning record.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 16, 2016)

Scannell "betraying" his manager...


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 17, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Scannell "betraying" his manager...



I imagine McKimm's players would be more likely die of boredom than throw their toys out of the pram if they had to listen to all that.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 17, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> I imagine McKimm's players would be more likely die of boredom than throw their toys out of the pram if they had to listen to all that.



I can smell a cut budget.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 17, 2016)

I always thought the only thing missing from non-league was fifteen minute post-match interviews with the managers.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 17, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I always thought what non-league was missing was fifteen minute post-match interviews with the managers.



When you say that about a man like Kenny Beaney.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 17, 2016)

vornstyle76 said:


> I always thought the only thing missing from non-league was fifteen minute post-match interviews with the managers.


Doubly so if the manager makes the same furious point 45 times.


----------



## pitchfork (Nov 17, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Scannell "betraying" his manager...



How many sports cliches can you get in 15mins, what a c**k. Nice people don't get anywhere in life! Well my Nan did alright!!!


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 17, 2016)

pitchfork said:


> How many sports cliches can you get in 15mins, what a c**k. Nice people don't get anywhere in life! Well my Nan did alright!!!



Is she from Brentwood??


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 17, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Facebook trophy time.


Very prescient ahead of the FA Trophy draw!


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 17, 2016)

the 12th man said:


> Ethan Pinnock starts for England C



You can watch highlights here..


----------



## 3010 (Nov 17, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> You can watch highlights here..



Gloves!!!! Ethan's gone soft since he left us.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 18, 2016)

3010 said:


> Gloves!!!! Ethan's gone soft since he left us.


Bad circulation is a thing, man.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 18, 2016)

It was minus 3 degrees at kickoff, about -6 at later - even the Estonian players were wearing gloves!


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 19, 2016)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> It was minus 3 degrees at kickoff, about -6 at later - even the Estonian players were wearing gloves!



Facts. Always useful.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 23, 2016)

Rail misery as football fans suffer five-and-a-half hour journey home


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 23, 2016)

Norton & Stockton Ancients resign from the Northern League


----------



## 3010 (Nov 24, 2016)

There's only one Mitchell Nelson!: Angels Borrow Wings Defender


----------



## Christian Burt (Nov 24, 2016)

Steve McKimm was, however, a bloody good footballer when he wore the pink & blue.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Norton & Stockton Ancients resign from the Northern League


If I lived anywhere near that place, I'd make it my life's mission to make the club a success, especially with such a brilliant name.


----------



## Joe K (Nov 24, 2016)

I've been to N&SA. A reasonable ground for Step 5 and, until recently, a well-run club.


----------



## toby kempton (Nov 24, 2016)

Is there a link between peckham united and peckham town found this on twitter somewhwere
 peckham united fc
@peckhamunitedfc
14 Aug 13
pre-season friendly today PECKHAM UNITED vs DULWITCH HAMLET at beckenham town football club 6pm KO (did anyone go mishi? Griff?


----------



## toby kempton (Nov 25, 2016)

They had a couple of our players including omar lawson, ibrahim mansaray and what was their manager back then Tamba ngongou who I think is one of our coaches now and had also played for us. How ever there last tweet was sent in 2013 so don't know what's happened since. One of there games against dulwich village got called of due to one of there players reciveing racist comments from one of the opersition players.


----------



## toby kempton (Nov 25, 2016)

They also won the wimbledon and district premier division in 2013.
Founded in 2011.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2016)

Hipster etc

The London Football Teams Where The Fans Really Matter


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2016)

Brixton born Finn Roberts-Bond becomes the youngest UEFA B qualified coach in Europe


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 30, 2016)

editor said:


> Hipster etc
> 
> The London Football Teams Where The Fans Really Matter


_"At half-time, older children are encouraged to bring their own ball and take to the pitch."_

*They are very definitely NOT encouraged to do this!*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 2, 2016)

Margate FC in Crisis

The chairman of the club said

"It should have been “pleasant” but ended up being a “nightmare” with the Gate struggling financially." (Note: average attendance this season 504)

Troubled Margate rocked further after owner and chairman John Webb resigns


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Margate FC in Crisis
> 
> The chairman of the club said
> 
> ...



Such a familiar story. Rich bloke thinks he can buy success. Rich bloke soon realises that far from being a source of endless glory and the perfect gloat with his golf mates, club stumbles and turns into monster cash vacuum. Rich bloke exits stage left leaving manager/players/stand-in coach fucked. 

"“I and [insert one of many clubs] have been let down very badly with false hope and promises, from people who knew better. I have come across lies and deceit from the top down."


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 2, 2016)

Margate in fee-fall as Grays Athletic goes fan owned

FINALLY! GRAYS ATHLETIC IS NOW A SUPPORTER OWNED FOOTBALL CLUB - News - Grays Athletic Football Club


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 3, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Margate in fee-fall as Grays Athletic goes fan owned
> 
> FINALLY! GRAYS ATHLETIC IS NOW A SUPPORTER OWNED FOOTBALL CLUB - News - Grays Athletic Football Club


 It certainly was a 'fee-fall once their 'sugar daddy' got bored with his 'project'... ;-)


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Dec 4, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> _"At half-time, older children are encouraged to bring their own ball and take to the pitch."_
> 
> *They are very definitely NOT encouraged to do this!*


Emailed Londonist and they edited out.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2016)

editor said:


> Such a familiar story. Rich bloke thinks he can buy success. Rich bloke soon realises that far from being a source of endless glory and the perfect gloat with his golf mates, club stumbles and turns into monster cash vacuum. Rich bloke exits stage left leaving manager/players/stand-in coach fucked.
> 
> "“I and [insert one of many clubs] have been let down very badly with false hope and promises, from people who knew better. I have come across lies and deceit from the top down."


It would have been more useful if their benefactor had spent his money on rebuilding the ground, instead of spunking it on a manager based 100 miles away plus a whole squad of expensive players while the ground resembled a demolition site with a few temporary stands filling the gaps.  I just hope they can stabilise now without too much damage having been done.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 5, 2016)

To be fair, and there's not reason to be fair with that clown, the club was in big trouble before he got there...I hope they survive but have very little sympathy for their plight...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## jnrknight (Dec 7, 2016)

pompeydunc on the podcast flex again:

Football Travel by Outside Write by Outside Write on iTunes


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 8, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



 Bloody marvellous! Absolutely hated them ever since they knocked us out of the Trophy! Been waiting for this good news for years!


----------



## darryl (Dec 8, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Bloody arvellous! Absolutely hated them ever since they knocked us out of the Trophy! Been waiting for this good news for years!



Try being knocked out of the FA Cup by them, live on ITV...


----------



## clog (Dec 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Sad news, enjoyed my visits there.


----------



## clog (Dec 9, 2016)

darryl said:


> Try being knocked out of the FA Cup by them, live on ITV...


This needs to happen to league clubs every so often. Keeps 'em grounded.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 9, 2016)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Margate FC in Crisis
> 
> The chairman of the club said
> 
> ...



Have some sympathy for the chairman, he stepped in to try and save the club after Laslett quit only to be dumped on from a great height. Interesting to read some of his comments when he took over back in March..
Margate's new owner John Webb says Bob Laslett thought long and hard before making the decision to stand down


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 9, 2016)

clog said:


> This needs to happen to league clubs every so often. Keeps 'em grounded.


 So presumably you ARE in favour of football being televised. I thought I was the only Hamlet fan who thought that?


----------



## darryl (Dec 9, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So presumably you ARE in favour of football being televised. I thought I was the only Hamlet fan who thought that?



I actually went. It was strangely hilarious, including Witton Albion trying to cash in/deprive the Vics of cash by opening up their car park and bar. (The two stadiums were only separated by a small river - I think they now groundshare at Witton.) The thing I remember the most was our cretins singing "we pay your benefits", then one of the Vics stewards turning to me and saying "well, actually, Cheshire is one of the most affluent places in England..."


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 9, 2016)

darryl said:


> I actually went. It was strangely hilarious, including Witton Albion trying to cash in/deprive the Vics of cash by opening up their car park and bar. (The two stadiums were only separated by a small river - I think they now groundshare at Witton.) The thing I remember the most was our cretins singing "we pay your benefits", then one of the Vics stewards turning to me and saying "well, actually, Cheshire is one of the most affluent places in England..."


 Northwich Victoria are a bit of a basket case of a club, to say the least. They lost their historic old Drill Filed ground in 2002, and groundshared at Witton Albion.  They then moved into a new ground in Northwich, but that ground went. (I don't know the full story or history).
The fans broke away to form 1874 Northwich FC, in 2012; starting in the 2013/14 season. They are totally fan-owned

1874 Northwich currently play at Step Five in the North West Counties League. They groundshare at Winsford United, which is just over seven miles from Northwich, and their current average home league  attendance is 225. They are currently 5th in the table.

Northwich Victoria currently groundshare at Witton Albion, they play at Step Four, in the Northern Premier League, equivalent of Ryman North & South. Their current average home league attendance is 113. They are currently 18th in the table.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 14, 2016)

Loving the 70s retro badges


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

I've given the Goal Of The Month comp a plug here: See the action and vote for Dulwich Hamlet’s goal of the month: November 2016

I was wondering if folks would like me to set up a voting poll in Buzz too for the next one?


----------



## YTC (Dec 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I've given the Goal Of The Month comp a plug here: See the action and vote for Dulwich Hamlet’s goal of the month: November 2016
> 
> I was wondering if folks would like me to set up a voting poll in Buzz too for the next one?



Thanks for the plug! Think we're trying to keep it on social to keep engagement and numbers up, any re-direction to poll on twitter would be massively appreciated though!


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 20, 2016)

Just wanted to say, as I know there are many Hope not Hate supporters amongst Dulwich Hamlet supporters that, if there is any advice on how best to help support any action against Farage and his vile traducing of a noble and entirely peaceful cause, a link on here might be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## darryl (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## ForwardHamlet (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas all xx


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Dec 28, 2016)

Morning all,

We're recording an end-of-year special episode of the podcast. Let us know your best (and worst) moments of 2016. DHFC-related and otherwise!

Thanks,

FTH 

x


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Morning all,
> 
> We're recording an end-of-year special episode of the podcast. Let us know your best (and worst) moments of 2016. DHFC-related and otherwise!
> 
> ...


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


>


Agreed and noted.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Morning all,
> 
> We're recording an end-of-year special episode of the podcast. Let us know your best (and worst) moments of 2016. DHFC-related and otherwise!
> 
> ...


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Brentwood.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Wrong year. But a special mention to this TRY HARD OR WHAT?!??!?


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 28, 2016)

@mvzine levitating after winner at Bognor...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 28, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> @mvzine levitating after winner at Bognor...
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGR...Tm/WoWx0A3NWLh+HB2YUY5SVQtkDhAbZTyMhvgAAAAA==


 Don't think that quite worked....


----------



## YTC (Dec 28, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> @mvzine levitating after winner at Bognor...
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGR...Tm/WoWx0A3NWLh+HB2YUY5SVQtkDhAbZTyMhvgAAAAA==




you ok hun?


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

pompeydunc said:


> @mvzine levitating after winner at Bognor...
> 
> http://data:image/webp;base64,UklGR...Tm/WoWx0A3NWLh+HB2YUY5SVQtkDhAbZTyMhvgAAAAA==



Post of the year.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

Does anyone know where the footage of carew freekick vs bognor was? It seems to have vanished, possibly with FE website. 

Was there a ryman league video anywhere?


----------



## YTC (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Does anyone know where the footage of carew freekick vs bognor was? It seems to have vanished, possibly with FE website.
> 
> Was there a ryman league video anywhere?



ForwardHamlet had it a few weeks back, sure he'll know!


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

YTC said:


> ForwardHamlet had it a few weeks back, sure he'll know!



Probably listening to Staind.


----------



## YTC (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Probably listening to Staind.



It's been a while...


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Wrong year. But a special mention to this TRY HARD OR WHAT?!??!?


Rude.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Dec 28, 2016)

YTC said:


> ForwardHamlet had it a few weeks back, sure he'll know!


It's currently sitting at about the 45 second mark of our 2016 review film...


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


> It's currently sitting at about the 45 second mark of our 2016 review film...



Good work.


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

StephenMac said:


> Rude.



I remember seeing it before I knew you. You arent what I expected )))


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Dec 28, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Good work.


This film is actually making me a little emotional... Will post on NYE at some point.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 28, 2016)

the punch


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 28, 2016)

the pokemon


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 28, 2016)

mega container


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2016)

The legend.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2016)

Dulwich Hamlet FC position in the Isthmian League 1907-1953


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 2, 2017)

Tonbridge showing more of that title winning form. Lost 2 1 to Billericay conceding two in last 5 minutes. 2 1 to the even more brexit.


----------



## NoahGinger (Jan 2, 2017)

Leiston also dominated Needham 5-1


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 2, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Tonbridge showing more of that title winning form. Lost 2 1 to Billericay conceding two in last 5 minutes. 2 1 to the even more brexit.


More fool those who failed to take me up on the bet I offered.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2017)

Not Hamlet, but _bloody hell_: Bournemouth FC news: Non-league footballer sacked by club following 'disgraceful' social media messages


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 4, 2017)

WAC


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Does that stand for 'What a cad' or 'What a cunt' ?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 5, 2017)

The latter


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah, Terry-Thomas never sent anyone horrible tweets did he?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning all,

A couple of things you may have missed if you're not on social media:

Our DHFC 2016 film: 

And our 2016 review podcast: FTH 31 - 2016 review

Hope you all had a great festive break.

FTH,

x


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 9, 2017)

Tanners decide against appeal after points deduction

Every little helps!


----------



## 3010 (Jan 10, 2017)

Michael Onovwigun who had a couple of games for us at the start of the season is moving up in the world: Michael Onovwigun: Southport sign former Chesterfield midfielder


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 11, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Tanners decide against appeal after points deduction
> 
> Every little helps!


Couldn't happen to a more deserving club.  Just a shame Hendon don't get the chance to contest the points they lost.  Unlike Leatherhead getting a second chance to win points from a game abandoned when they were losing 2-0 because of their own substandard facilities.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 11, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Couldn't happen to a more deserving club.  Just a shame Hendon don't get the chance to contest the points they lost.  Unlike Leatherhead getting a second chance to win points from a game abandoned when they were losing 2-0 because of their own substandard facilities.



Isn't this the second time?


----------



## toby kempton (Jan 15, 2017)

NDR. Anyone intrested in seeing psv eindhoven reservs v benfica B at fullham trianing ground? Wednesday 7PM K/off
(Premier league) international cup.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 15, 2017)

Kingstonian are losing it???

Re: Purple Ks, Purple Ks, Purple Ks by roseyw


----------



## YTC (Jan 15, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Kingstonian are losing it???
> 
> Re: Purple Ks, Purple Ks, Purple Ks by roseyw



are you 'the head turner'?


----------



## YTC (Jan 15, 2017)

They're getting very wound up about smoke bombs on there too. They'd have hated Whitehawk.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 15, 2017)

YTC said:


> are you 'the head turner'?



Sadly I lost my login to Kingstonian forum many moons ago - although I have a soft spot for "Friend of C**teridge" - Their asterisks not mine.

It appears that there are rogue factions within the massive Ks fanbase.  I demand that you refer to me as Blue B.I.G from now on to distinguish me from the Kinnockites on this forum.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 15, 2017)

YTC said:


> They're getting very wound up about smoke bombs on there too. They'd have hated Whitehawk.



There were no smoke bombs at Whitehawk. Moron.


----------



## YTC (Jan 15, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> There were no smoke bombs at Whitehawk. Moron.



I meant down their end, Doofus.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 15, 2017)

YTC said:


> I meant down their end, Doofus.



Kinnockite.


----------



## YTC (Jan 15, 2017)

Christ that forum is hard to navigate.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 15, 2017)

YTC said:


> Christ that forum is hard to navigate.



Very active tho. #bigclub


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## crocustim (Jan 17, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Kingstonian are losing it???
> 
> Re: Purple Ks, Purple Ks, Purple Ks by roseyw


Dubious reference to streatham rovers and banter in match report... Shared on BBC sportsday as "funniest match report ever".


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 17, 2017)

crocustim said:


> Dubious reference to streatham rovers and banter in match report... Shared on BBC sportsday as "funniest match report ever".



Wankers. Could they not report the football?!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 17, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 98889


Beat me to it...haven't had time to type that up for sharing on the official Club website yet...not too bad a write up, but I thought my letter a few weeks ago about his column was better!


----------



## JTee (Jan 17, 2017)

Leiston finally leapfrog us in the table. They're still 3/1 to win the league and have been smashing them in recently, beating Canvey 4-0 tonight. It's a shootout between them, Bognor and H&W now really. 

Tonbridge only drew 0-0 with burgess hill, so are still a point behind, but two games in hand.

Enfield and Worthing could both overtake us if they take advantage of their games in hand. 

That last playoff place is going to be difficult to keep hold of!


----------



## toby kempton (Jan 17, 2017)

TBH I'd rather keep this cup run going as well as making a minor cup final LSC or ATT if not both and winning at least 1. The play offs is a bonus


----------



## Nivag (Jan 18, 2017)

I had a quick chat with Chris earlier as he and a couple of the bar team were cleaning up the flytipped rubbish in the carpark. 
As it's part of private land they have to deal with it. 
Good work, especially as it stunk!!


----------



## Al Cunningham (Jan 18, 2017)

Important period of matches coming up. With postponements for Cup games after Billericay we play the top 4 in consecutive games over 3 weeks


----------



## ceefaxbrian (Jan 20, 2017)

If anybody wants to see "The Sweeney"
Photo at CHAMPION HILL go to 
Bromley fc fans forum...
Favourite &Redbridge ground thread
17/1/17 13.24 post


----------



## cambelt (Jan 20, 2017)

Good stuff from @DulwichHamletFC ....... The Best Tweets From The Donald Trump Inauguration


----------



## JTee (Jan 20, 2017)

toby kempton said:


> TBH I'd rather keep this cup run going as well as making a minor cup final LSC or ATT if not both and winning at least 1. The play offs is a bonus



I wouldn't disagree with that at this stage, but that's more as a reevaluation of our position in light of our relatively poor league form (relative to last New Years when we were top).

Certainly at the start of the season I would have seen reaching the playoffs as a minimum target.


----------



## YTC (Jan 21, 2017)

cambelt said:


> Good stuff from @DulwichHamletFC ....... The Best Tweets From The Donald Trump Inauguration



*takes bow*


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2017)

Fab
Semi-pro English football team roasts the Trump Inauguration crowd on Twitter


----------



## Noss (Jan 22, 2017)

FA proposal to dick about with the non league structure yet again 

Proposed restructuring of non-league divisions. - News - Ware FC


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 22, 2017)

Noss said:


> FA proposal to dick about with the non league structure yet again
> 
> Proposed restructuring of non-league divisions. - News - Ware FC


 
Not sure I'd regard this as "dicking about". For a change an FA proposal makes a bit of sense. For us four games less makes for less of a pile up at the end of the season when cup games and/or the weather take their toll. Makes sense too to have an extra League at our current level which should cut down the travelling particularly in the Southern League. I believe the longest round journey a team has to make would be between King's Lynn & Weymouth which is something like 500 miles taking about 8 & a half hours


----------



## scousedom (Jan 23, 2017)

I agree in theory something like this makes some sort of sense for the travelling reasons etc... But in practice, unless you have 20 Anglian clubs all at the same level, is it ever going to work?

If it does happen, it will also presumably make promotion even more difficult than it currently is? Or at the very least, no easier... If now we have three sets of two going up to replace two sets of three, in the future will it be:
- four sets of two going up to replace two sets of four (i.e. more being relegated from above, but the same number going up from each league below)? 
- four sets of one going up to replace two sets of four (i.e. just champions going up, so fewer going up)?
- the same number going up and down, with say all champions promoted and two out of the four second-place finishers across the four leagues going up, determined by a playoff?

Basically, we need to get on and get up now, then we don't have to worry if the ladder gets pulled behind us!


----------



## Scolly (Jan 23, 2017)

"The cost of long journeys has been suggested as a reason why so few clubs in the north-east are prepared to take promotion from Step 5."

I've had this conversation for years with my brother-in-law who plays in the Northern league for Penrith. I've seen a few games and the standard is pretty good, but no club puts themselves forward for promotion due to the travel.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 23, 2017)

Did something happen that kicked off the 'no flares' message on the main site?  Hadn't seen anything mentioned.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 23, 2017)

Noss said:


> FA proposal to dick about with the non league structure yet again
> 
> Proposed restructuring of non-league divisions. - News - Ware FC


I'd go further and have two extra divisions at Step 4, with all divisions having just 20 clubs.  There are too many midweek games with terrible attendance figures.  Some matches at our level have crowds under 100, or not much more; crowds of around 50 or under are not rare at the level below.  These clubs must be paying to play the matches, or relying on sponsors and benefactors, before even thinking about players' wages.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 23, 2017)

scousedom said:


> I agree in theory something like this makes some sort of sense for the travelling reasons etc... But in practice, unless you have 20 Anglian clubs all at the same level, is it ever going to work?
> 
> If it does happen, it will also presumably make promotion even more difficult than it currently is? Or at the very least, no easier... If now we have three sets of two going up to replace two sets of three, in the future will it be:
> - four sets of two going up to replace two sets of four (i.e. more being relegated from above, but the same number going up from each league below)?
> ...



I believe that National League North and South will continue to have three relegation places each but the new leagues below them will continue to promote the champions and the play off winners. As 8 into 6 won't go there are apparently going to be "super playoffs" after the individual league playoffs presumably extending the season by at least a week..


----------



## scousedom (Jan 23, 2017)

So, even more difficult to get promoted after next season then...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Did something happen that kicked off the 'no flares' message on the main site?  Hadn't seen anything mentioned.


 No...it's still on there...

NO flares please! - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

The Football Association have asked for observations from the Club, following both flares & incursions onto the field of play being included in the report from the referee.

A strong chance of some sort of fine being imposed...


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry, my question wasn't clear - I meant 'what had happened that we had put a 'no flares please' news post up'?  What matches was that?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jan 23, 2017)

Incidents at Whitehawk game


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No...it's still on there...
> 
> NO flares please! - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> ...



The fence collapsed.  I hope Whitehawk will be punished for having an unsafe border as I was worried at the time that people were going to be impaled onto the fence itself.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 23, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> The fence collapsed.  I hope Whitehawk will be punished for having an unsafe border as I was worried at the time that people were going to be impaled onto the fence itself.



Exactly. Not easy to not end up on the pitch if the barrier in front of you disappears and you have 20 + people behind pushing.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Exactly. Not easy to not be pushed onto the pitch if the barrier in front of you disappears and you have 20 + people behind pushing.



Even in my state, I was pulling a few people backwards away from the crush just before it collapsed.  Incursions onto the field of play surely require a suitable barrier NOT a dodgy bit of fence.


----------



## AndyF (Jan 23, 2017)

The fence collapsed twice. I didn't choose to go onto the pitch.

I only did so because I was pushed onto the pitch when it collapsed after the goal celebrations. Clearly not fit for purpose.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

AndyF said:


> The fence collapsed twice. I didn't choose to go onto the pitch.
> 
> I only did so because I was pushed onto the pitch when it collapsed after the goal celebrations. Clearly not fit for purpose.



I think DulwichHammer was a victim twice as well.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2017)

Just to note: We haven't been found guilty of anything yet. As a Club we have been asked for observations. From the look of the videos only one fan would, I would say, have briefly encroached...
And the smokebombs are something we simply cannot say was anyone elses' fault.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 23, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Just to note(in my personal opinion): We haven't been found guilty of anything yet. As a Club we have been asked for observations. From the look of the videos only one fan would, I would say, have briefly encroached...
> And the smokebombs are something we simply cannot say was anyone elses' fault.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

We should defend ourselves against any charge on the basis they are not illegal under the relevant act of parliament. 

http://www.thefa.com/-/media/files/...-in-the-national-league-system---updated.ashx


----------



## DulwichHammer (Jan 23, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> I think DulwichHammer was a victim twice as well.


I'm afraid to say that I never once set foot on the pitch!


----------



## DulwichHammer (Jan 23, 2017)

DulwichHammer said:


> I'm afraid to say that I never once set foot on the pitch!


And although I was vaping, my machine is not big enough to be mistaken for a smoke bomb.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

DulwichHammer said:


> I'm afraid to say that I never once set foot on the pitch!



A victim. Not a culprit. Heard people fell on you?


----------



## Noss (Jan 23, 2017)

Fence down


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 23, 2017)

I am sure the excellent Whitehawk stewards will confirm - no deliberate incursion on the pitch by Hamlet fans at any point
Think the flimsy fence also acted as a gate onto the pitch and when the fourth goal went in the 1.5 million Hamlet fans watching the inauguration surged forward and the fence gave way and opened to the promised land - and the rain stopped, it did, it really did


----------



## AndyF (Jan 23, 2017)

The fence was something that would have struggled to hold My Little Pony. Certainly not My Medium or Large Sized Pony or say twenty plus Hamlet fans celebrating behind the goal.

I'm clear there was no deliberate encroachment and it's equally clear from the photo and camera footage. Different story when it comes to the smoke bomb.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

AndyF said:


> The fence was something that would have struggled to hold My Little Pony. Certainly not My Medium or Large Sized Pony or say twenty plus Hamlet fans celebrating behind the goal.
> 
> I'm clear there was no deliberate encroachment and it's equally clear from the photo and camera footage. Different story when it comes to the smoke bomb.



I wonder what the FA have charged us under or asked us to comment about? Smoke bombs aren't illegal at our or Whitehawk's level. 

The FA are totally incompetent.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> I wonder what the FA have charged us under or asked us to comment about? Smoke bombs aren't illegal at our or Whitehawk's level.
> 
> The FA are totally incompetent.



I'm totally opposed to smoke bombs. Pointless. But it upsets me to see things claimed to be illegal when no one ever points to the relevant statute and says there it is. 

My reading of the statute is that it doesn't apply at our level.


----------



## toby kempton (Jan 23, 2017)

Maybe it might be a case of fineing us to help pay the fine from eufa about poppy gate


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 23, 2017)

toby kempton said:


> Maybe it might be a case of fineing us to help pay the fine from eufa about poppy gate



Which in itself was great banter. FA hates politics especially of a left wing stance but kicks off when UEFA bans political symbols.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 24, 2017)

As far as I'm aware the relevant legislation is The Sporting Events (Control of Alcohol etc) Act 1985 which does not apply below the National League. Also would seem it only applies in FA Competitons in the FA Cup and then only in the competition proper, NOT in the FA Trophy at any point nor in any other FA competition. Like many other fans at this and other clubs would love to see some clarification on this legislation from the FA so that we all know where we stand


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 24, 2017)

The question arises as to whether any supporter with flares below National League / Conference level has been successfully prosecuted under the Act since its introduction. Suppose the best place to start might be Clapton?


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 24, 2017)

It's not just football. They had to call a murder mystery weekend off at a local hotel after the actor playing the detective injured himself on a firecracker.

No Poirot No Party.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 24, 2017)

Hypothetical question. If smoke bombs, flares, pyro (call them what you want) are discouraged, for want of a better word, at Whitehawk why was their now search proceedure in play at the turnstiles? Surely prevention is far better than having to deal with the consequences afterwards?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Hypothetical question. If smoke bombs, flares, pyro (call them what you want) are discouraged, for want of a better word, at Whitehawk why was their now search proceedure in play at the turnstiles? Surely prevention is far better than having to deal with the consequences afterwards?


I had my bag searched at the turnstiles, albeit not very thoroughly.  I don't know exactly what was set off after our first two or three goals, but whatever it was had a very strong smell, and took a while to disperse under the low roof.  I wouldn't have thought it too healthy to breathe in much of it, especially for anyone with asthma or other respiratory ailments, so pretty stupid to set it off just for 'a bit of a laugh' regardless of whether or not it contravenes FA or host club rules.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 24, 2017)

Great to see one of America's great sports reporter now supports Dulwich Hamlet FC 
shame he hasn't a few more followers on twitter


----------



## Northern Dave (Jan 24, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> As far as I'm aware the relevant legislation is The Sporting Events (Control of Alcohol etc) Act 1985 which does not apply below the National League. Also would seem it only applies in FA Competitons in the FA Cup and then only in the competition proper, NOT in the FA Trophy at any point nor in any other FA competition. Like many other fans at this and other clubs would love to see some clarification on this legislation from the FA so that we all know where we stand



The Sporting Events (Control of Alcohol etc) Act 1985 applies to matches involving clubs in the National League National and above, so can apply to matches in the 4th Qualifying Round of the FA Cup and in the FA Trophy if one or both of the clubs involved are in that division.

However, there are a couple of additional points. 

Firstly, the FA and leagues can set their own regulations as to what is and is not permitted in grounds in their competitions, and clubs can set their own ground regulations. These can go beyond what the law requires, so acts that do not constitute a criminal offence can lead to individuals being ejected from the ground and clubs being subject to fines from the league and/or FA.

Secondly, most smoke bombs (and certainly any carrying the firework standards label) are classed as category 2 fireworks, which means their possession by persons under 18, and letting them off in a public place, are both criminal offences (the latter under a slightly obscure, and, as far as I can see, rarely enforced, provision, section 80 of the Explosives Act 1875). A public place is defined as any place to which the public is permitted access including on payment of a fee, so a ground when there is a match being played will be included.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 24, 2017)

Perhaps not illegal at our level then, but CERTAINLY breaking Football Association regulations/guidelines.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 24, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Perhaps not illegal at our level then, but CERTAINLY breaking Football Association regulations/guidelines.



God knows how the FA get away with charging anybody for anything in this day and age.  I can't find any regulations relating to fan behaviour on their website.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 24, 2017)

but what about that FA rule about singing Barry Manilow songs on away days ?

(oh and Rupert Homes - Pina Colada song as BIG points out - definitely FA rules banning it )


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 24, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> but what about that FA rule about singing Barry Manilow songs on away days ?



Its not Barry Manilow.  Although I AM a HUGE _Fan_ilow.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Paula_G (Jan 25, 2017)

Seem to have upset someone out there judging by this meme that's appeared


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> View attachment 99350 Seem to have upset someone out there judging by this meme that's appeared



Ooh harsh.

I'm quite amused someone has gone to the effort of making that.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 25, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ooh harsh.
> 
> I'm quite amused someone has gone to the effort of making that.


 Well I'd best not comment...my family all fought on the other side!


----------



## mick mccartney (Jan 25, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> View attachment 99350 Seem to have upset someone out there judging by this meme that's appeared


missed off the last line ... '  to produce sexy football ' .  straightforward dialectics .


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 26, 2017)

Just seen this "so called" Clapton fans tweet (BIG has posted above)
ABSOLUTELY DISGRACEFUL !


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 26, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Just seen this "so called" Clapton fans tweet (BIG has posted above)
> ABSOLUTELY DISGRACEFUL !



Just clapton being clapton. Wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Just clapton being clapton. Wouldn't worry about it.


It's getting a bit desperate now, innit?


----------



## WillClunas (Jan 26, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Just clapton being clapton. Wouldn't worry about it.



That Scaffold Spice/Guthrie Woody character (probably not their real name, but who knows?) is consistently the best comedy value on twitter dot com in my opinion.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't mind us being wound up and called "hipsters" etc or banter from Hackbridge etc
but to suggest we tolerate violent racist thugs crosses a line (and unlike other activities does breach FA rules)


----------



## WillClunas (Jan 26, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Don't mind us being wound up and called "hipsters" etc or banter from Hackbridge etc
> but to suggest we tolerate violent racists crosses a line



Be cool PartisanDulwich, our friend on twitter there is talking rubbish just to pass the time between Clapton games.


----------



## YTC (Jan 26, 2017)

He's taking the mick. And it's quite funny.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 26, 2017)

The first rule of DHFC Bite Club is you bite.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Just to remind people... last season a Hamlet fan was reported to the Club for being racist, and offensive...

The Football Club Committee acted swiftly & banned him.

That is what we do.

Still, poor Clapton loves...they need something to do while standing on the street corner outside their ground at home games...


----------



## Scolly (Jan 26, 2017)

WillClunas said:


> Be cool PartisanDulwich, our friend on twitter there is talking rubbish just to pass the time between boycotting Clapton games.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2017)

YTC said:


> He's taking the mick. And it's quite funny.


Suggesting a football club has sympathy for racists on a public medium like Twitter isn't particularly amusing though. In fact it's well twatty.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Suggesting a football club has sympathy for racists on a public medium like Twitter isn't particularly amusing though. In fact it's well twatty.


Who cares who suggests what?


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Who cares who suggests what?


Oh I dunno. I'd imagine you'd care if people started spreading the word that you were actively supporting a racist organisation on Twitter, but if you think it's all shits'n'giggles, that's fine.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh I dunno. I'd imagine you'd care if people started spreading the word that you were actively supporting a racist organisation on Twitter, but if you think it's all shits'n'giggles, that's fine.


Not particularly. Those I care about know I don't.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Not particularly. Those I care about know I don't.


That's fine then. In my experience these things have habit of coming back to bite you if not challenged, but...


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jan 26, 2017)

editor said:


> That's fine then. In my experience these things have habit of coming back to bite you if not challenged, but...



Banger.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Banger.


He's 46 now. Blimey.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 26, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> View attachment 99350 Seem to have upset someone out there judging by this meme that's appeared





Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ooh harsh.
> 
> I'm quite amused someone has gone to the effort of making that.


They haven't really gone to *much* effort though, have they?  It looks a bit embarrassing.


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 26, 2017)

If gives us something to discuss between ATTENDING games!


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 26, 2017)

Anyone with one or more operating brain cells, unlike our Scaffold, would swiftly realise that the EDL are hardly likely to be beating a path to the gates pf Champion Hill to cheer on the Hamlet given the composition of our teams down the years.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2017)

Given the fascist clampdown on flares by The Man, I have an idea. 

Why don't we get a few heavy vaping types to stand together and then light up their puffing with a powerful pink light?


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 26, 2017)

Sure some of the more creative types could produce artificial flames, though these are a trifle underwhelming


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Given the fascist clampdown on flares by The Man, I have an idea.
> 
> Why don't we get a few heavy vaping types to stand together and then light up their puffing with a powerful pink light?


Isn't that just a bit childish?  Whatever was set off at Whitehawk under that low roof had quite a strong noxious aroma and I wouldn't really want to inhale too much of it when I've no idea what it is.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 28, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Isn't that just a bit childish?  Whatever was set off at Whitehawk under that low roof had quite a strong noxious aroma and I wouldn't really want to inhale too much of it when I've no idea what it is.



I think he was joking


----------



## DulwichHammer (Jan 29, 2017)

Can I just claim the idea of extreme vaping, please? Also, is there a word that means discriminating against people about to get married?


----------



## DulwichHammer (Jan 29, 2017)

DulwichHammer said:


> Can I just claim the idea of extreme vaping, please? Also, is there a word that means discriminating against people about to get married?


Prenuptialism perhaps?


----------



## DulwichHammer (Jan 29, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> A victim. Not a culprit. Heard people fell on you?


No, I escaped unscathed!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 29, 2017)

Semi-pro English football team roasts the Trump Inauguration crowd on Twitter

Hamlet - Right side of history


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## EDC (Jan 29, 2017)

Fluke.


----------



## all to nah (Feb 2, 2017)

Some of you will remember the tiny little art zine from 2015 called "Letters To Marina Ginesta Coloma" which included some DHFC content. A scanned copy of issue 1 can be read online now:

LeToMaGiC

(And issue two is available by now.)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## jnrknight (Feb 14, 2017)

15 odd minutes interview with Gavin from 15 minutes into this:

The Ryman Round Up Show by David square on iTunes


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 15, 2017)

Can we please use the 12th man money to bring back Danny Carr from his loan to ensure the relegation of Leatherhead #scum #subhumanscum


----------



## toby kempton (Feb 16, 2017)

Needham lost 6-0 to bilericay moneybags


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 16, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Can we please use the 12th man money to bring back Danny Carr from his loan to ensure the relegation of Leatherhead #scum #subhumanscum


 We wouldn't need money to bring him back...we would just recall him from his loan spell.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 16, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> We wouldn't need money to bring him back...we would just recall him from his loan spell.



Really? I have no knowledge of our wage budget but if we brought in players when he went out on loan, would we not need money to cover his wages (currently being covered by Leatherhead).


----------



## Ronco (Feb 16, 2017)

Saw a picture today on BBC daily sport rolling news feed thingee about a 30 year old dulwich mascot - anyone else see this? can't find the link anymore.


----------



## YTC (Feb 16, 2017)

Ronco said:


> Saw a picture today on BBC daily sport rolling news feed thingee about a 30 year old dulwich mascot - anyone else see this? can't find the link anymore.



Jules P....


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 17, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet 1 - 3 Bognor Regis Town, 8th October 2016 - Club photos - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## EDC (Feb 17, 2017)

Wrong socks. Terrible.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 17, 2017)

EDC said:


> Wrong socks. Terrible.



Avoiding full kit accusations wasnt he.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 17, 2017)

At last... B.I.G  in 'funny post' shock!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> At last... B.I.G  in 'funny post' shock!



1 in every 10000  I have the worst likes to posts ratio on urban


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 17, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> 1 in every 10000  I have the worst likes to posts ratio on urban


I only come on here to read your missives.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 17, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I only come on here to read your missives.



Check out the politics forum then  classic b.i.g


----------



## AndyF (Feb 17, 2017)

You drive me mental fella. However...I would not have it any other way...you care and then some...


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 17, 2017)

AndyF said:


> You drive me mental fella. However...I would not have it any other way...you care and then some...



Let's win tomorrow for all of us!  Cheerw.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 18, 2017)

Sutton United fans regularly poking fun at us all on twitter (always good bantz and often funny, if rather hipster heavy)
shame for their loyal fans then that while Sutton united won a lot of plaudits for refusing to switch their game against Arsenal from Gander Green Lane -  the club has now agreed for the Sun to sponsor their shirts for the game


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 18, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Sutton United fans regularly poking fun at us all on twitter (always good bantz and often funny, if rather hipster heavy)
> shame for their loyal fans then that while Sutton united won a lot of plaudits for refusing to switch their game against Arsenal from Gander Green Lane -  the club has now agreed for the Sun to sponsor their shirts for the game



Do they have loyal fans? Or are they successful in national league and pay £99 for their season tickets. 

Probably the latter. The sun? No excuses.


----------



## StephenMac (Feb 18, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Sutton United fans regularly poking fun at us all on twitter (always good bantz and often funny, if rather hipster heavy)
> shame for their loyal fans then that while Sutton united won a lot of plaudits for refusing to switch their game against Arsenal from Gander Green Lane -  the club has now agreed for the Sun to sponsor their shirts for the game


Sutton were dreadful arseholes long before the Sun turned up. Hope they lose 10-0 to a bunch of pre-pubescent kids wearing £10,000 earrings.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone have news on our injuries?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 18, 2017)

Is Moroccan Sunset ok? Moss is still joint third in the goalscoring charts. Kingstonian must be above us right?


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 19, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Is Moroccan Sunset ok? Moss is still joint third in the goalscoring charts. Kingstonian must be above us right?



When they reform as AFC KFC then they shall be above us........alphabetically!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 19, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> When they reform as AFC KFC then they shall be above us........alphabetically!



Is that a tribute to AFC Wimbledon? As they seek to do to another club the wombles did to them?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 19, 2017)

Rest your bloodshot eyes


----------



## clog (Feb 19, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Is Moroccan Sunset ok? Moss is still joint third in the goalscoring charts. Kingstonian must be above us right?


Moss is Boss


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2017)

I Know It’s Rovers: My Journey Into South London Non-league Football



> My first port of call was the now notorious Dulwich Hamlets FC


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 19, 2017)

editor said:


> I Know It’s Rovers: My Journey Into South London Non-league Football



Brilliant  Shame they didnt use a picture of Joe K as the northerner.


----------



## YTC (Feb 19, 2017)

editor said:


> I Know It’s Rovers: My Journey Into South London Non-league Football



Objective achieved!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 20, 2017)

Zambian gay rights dispute erupts over football


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 20, 2017)

I see that Sutton United ban chewing gum on the pitch because of 3G pitch


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 20, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Brilliant  Shame they didnt use a picture of Joe K as the northerner.


Are you one of the absurd middle-aged character actors?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 20, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Are you one of the absurd middle-aged character actors?



Middle aged??? Have you confused me with someone of a less youthful fashion style.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 20, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Middle aged??? Have you confused me with someone of a less youthful fashion style.


Perhaps you need to update your image by swapping your old Crocs for a pair of "Croc Martens"?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Do they have loyal fans? Or are they successful in national league and pay £99 for their season tickets.
> 
> Probably the latter. The sun? No excuses.


 EVERY club has loyal fans, regardless of how many or how few.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 100823
> 
> I see that Sutton United ban chewing gum on the pitch because of 3G pitch


 So do other clubs who have 3G. It ruins the fucking pitch...it's obvious!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2017)

YTC said:


> Objective achieved!


 Surely I'm not the only one who doesn't find this Streatham Rovers stuff funny?


----------



## YTC (Feb 20, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Surely I'm not the only one who doesn't find this Streatham Rovers stuff funny?



It has it's moments, however I don't think everything is brilliant as some do. This writer has clearly been influenced and has put his own take on that style out, a purely mythical view of South London football, with a few triggers in there for the likes of some on this here message board


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 20, 2017)

Sunday Express and The Rugby Paper "journalist" has a cheap shot at the Hamlet
- despite Dulwich Hamlet support for Anti CPO Campaign at Millwall
#fail rugger boy


----------



## AndyF (Feb 21, 2017)

Not sure of your point fella. Last time I checked it is and always football.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2017)

Could you host or attend a Get Together this summer?

17-18th June "The Great Get Together" Event in honour of Jo Cox MP RIP 

Jo Cox family are asking people to come together for street parties, picnics and bake-offs, we hope to create the biggest street & community party events ever, and send a message to everyone. 

That there is more that unites than divides us.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 22, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



 So good you shared it twice?


----------



## Scolly (Feb 22, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>




That is fucking awful ........... why would anyone post that with that slogan


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2017)

Think they were mocking Trump's slogan

of course they could be referring to the Berlin Wall


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>




Yeah this is pretty poor. I'm sure nothing was meant by it, but in the context of the rhetoric it came out of it's doing no one any favours.


----------



## Scolly (Feb 22, 2017)

.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2017)

dipo gets fan's to sign his four goal ball

(photo Mike Urban)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> Yeah this is pretty poor. I'm sure nothing was meant by it, but in the context of the rhetoric it came out of it's doing no one any favours.


 Must be me then...I thought it was funny....it's clearly a piss take out of the thugs & muggers, and NOT an endorsement of Trump & his slogans! Good grief!


----------



## YTC (Feb 22, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Must be me then...I thought it was funny....it's clearly a piss take out of the thugs & muggers, and NOT an endorsement of Trump & his slogans! Good grief!



That's the beautiful thing about opinions, we're all allowed our own


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 22, 2017)

YTC said:


> That's the beautiful thing about opinions, we're all allowed our own


 Which is fair enough...mind you someone wanted me to speak out on something in support of the new ground proposals, namely posting about the negative effect, indeed the very future of the Club being at stake, as discussed at the excellent Trust open meeting the night before,  which I have no problem with, but when asked why they couldn't do so themselves, said it wasn't advisable for him to do so by 'the planning expert advising the Trust"!
Which I just couldn't fathom. But, hey, ho...as you say...that's the different thing about opinions, we're all allowed our own!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2017)

After Sutton United
So pleased to see our club speaking out against betting adverts at football

betting companies and the Sun are the two sponsors we should always reject


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 23, 2017)

.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 23, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> After Sutton United
> So pleased to see our club speaking out against betting adverts at football
> 
> betting companies and the Sun are the two sponsors we should always reject



Betting advertising is getting out of control, at Palace they have an online gambling company as the main shirt sponsor and I counted four different betting companies advertising on the electronic boards in one game!

Not too sure we should be criticising other teams all the time we have estate agents emblazoned everywhere though?


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 23, 2017)

Have to say I think there is a world of difference between an estate agent and gambling. As far as I know, the FA haven't banned club officials and players from buying or renting houses but have from betting on any football match in the world. Yet they have an official betting partner.
If we choose sponsors based solely on whether they have an inclusive business model then it would be a narrow field indeed. Done this argument to death


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes Liam your right and that's fine, I have no huge issue with the Estate agent sponsorship, just not sure if we should then criticise others for their choice?


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 23, 2017)

All to their own but there are sound reasons and what has happened at Sutton brings the relationship into focus


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

Can anyone explain why a communist yugoslavia flag goes up behind the goals most games? I've seen people mention it online and the history does not make for easy reading.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 23, 2017)

Th


YTC said:


> Can anyone explain why a communist yugoslavia flag goes up behind the goals most games? I've seen people mention it online and the history does not make for easy reading.


 at will one for PartisanDulwich to answer...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

Initially came to champion hill with a couple of friends from Dog Kennel hill estate who came from Croatia and Serbia - took along lots of different flags used over time, including Tuscan regional flag (Pegasus) etc - of course Tuscany was home of large Partizan movement during the war. And during the war Champion Hill had been used for matches of the Free French - so it was a general WW2 anti fascist thing sometimes Italian CLN partizans and sometimes (most times) Yugoslav.

I


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Initially came to champion hill with a couple of friends from Dog Kennel hill estate who came from Croatia and Serbia - took along lots of different flags used over time, including Tuscan regional flag (Pegasus) etc - of course Tuscany was home of large Partizan movement during the war. And during the war Champion Hill had been used for matches of the Free French - so it was a general WW2 anti fascist thing sometimes Italian CLN partizans and sometimes (most times) Yugoslav.
> 
> I



Sure, get that, but its the only one you put up now? And I think the flag may have changed contextually - Have had some complaints online about it. It is your choice to stick it up of course, just wondered why..


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> Sure, get that, but its the only one you put up now? And I think the flag may have changed contextually - Have had some complaints online about it. It is your choice to stick it up of course, just wondered why..


Curious as to the nature of the complaints?


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

Lucy Fur said:


> Curious as to the nature of the complaints?



Just that it was highly unusual to see it, and the ones not in english were hard to decipher using google translate, but 'fuck' came through pretty strongly.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> Just that it was highly unusual to see it, and the ones not in english were hard to decipher using google translate, but 'fuck' came through pretty strongly.


A quick google search doesn't throw up much, but I guess it's an area thats not been without it's issues.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 23, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



South London is already, and always has been, great.  It doesn't need to great "again".


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

I totally agree some people hate some people love them
as a friend was getting some done for (another team) just got a handful done for us
so will give my dozen to 12th man stall for Saturday - they do brilliant work
much understated


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> Just that it was highly unusual to see it, and the ones not in english were hard to decipher using google translate, but 'fuck' came through pretty strongly.



Are they coming from Serb or Croat nationalists?


----------



## YTC (Feb 23, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Are they coming from Serb or Croat nationalists?



Surprisingly, I wasn't able to detect that through google translate.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2017)

one for the Editor (who does a great job)
see its not just the Hamlet who have Cup runs


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 23, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> one for the Editor (who does a great job)
> see its not just the Hamlet who have Cup runs



 Indeed it's not.... and cup runs would come along more often for Cardiff City too, if only they played in their own cup once more...They have won the Welsh Cup 22 times!


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 23, 2017)

More bad news. 

Kingstonian to play at Leatherhead next year. So they will pay money to keep Leatherhead up. Sad times. And probably some of the fans will watch both games until they begin to merge into one another. 

Hipsters meet cheats. 

Sad times.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 23, 2017)

Sad!


----------



## chris gil (Feb 24, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> one for the Editor (who does a great job)
> see its not just the Hamlet who have Cup runs




football trivia bore alert .  since that day its a tradition at arsenal that the keeper never wears a new shirt unless its been washed as the arsenal keeper blamed a slippery new shirt on letting in the Cardiff goal


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 24, 2017)

chris gil said:


> football trivia bore alert .  since that day its a tradition at arsenal that the keeper never wears a new shirt unless its been washed as the arsenal keeper blamed a slippery new shirt on letting in the Cardiff goal



See you in TOFFONS. Please have a *few* beers first, we need you drunk!


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## the 12th man (Feb 27, 2017)

With the Macc replay tmrw and Leatherhead (league), Tooting (cup) to fit in say hello to Thursday night football as there is only one midweek free until the end of the season!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 27, 2017)

Thursday nights
Channel 5
Thursday nights
Channel 5


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 27, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> With the Macc replay tmrw and Leatherhead (league), Tooting (cup) to fit in say hello to Thursday night football as there is only one midweek free until the end of the season!


 If we win tomorrow that's two more Saturday League fixtures gone...


----------



## clog (Feb 27, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If we win tomorrow that's two more Saturday League fixtures gone...


There will be a lot of three-game weeks coming up...


----------



## Nivag (Feb 27, 2017)

We best get some numbers printed on them replica shirts. Your team needs you


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 28, 2017)

...I feel alright as its Dulwich on a Saturday afternoon and Dulwich on a Tuesday, and wednesday, probably Thursday and do the league let you play on a Sunday night? (doesn't scan so well)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## the 12th man (Feb 28, 2017)

Couple of fixture changes:
Mon 20 March Kingstonian HOME
Wed 22 March Havant HOME

I see it being like this until the end of the season!


----------



## mick mccartney (Feb 28, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> Couple of fixture changes:
> Mon 20 March Kingstonian HOME
> Wed 22 March Havant HOME
> 
> I see it being like this until the end of the season!


  unless , of course ,  we can somehow manage to fashion a replay against tranmere


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



How the heck does he work God into this story?!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 28, 2017)

think it was the other way around, it was the faith slot (like thought for the day) and he weaved in Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 28, 2017)

cheeky hipster reference thrown in that Dutch tweet
here's another cheeky reference Ajax 1 Dulwich Hamlet 4


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 28, 2017)

Do they realise pp stands for piss poor ?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 28, 2017)

mick mccartney said:


> unless , of course ,  we can somehow manage to fashion a replay against tranmere


Going to do well to get a replay out of a two leg tie but a postponement is a possibility


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 1, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> cheeky hipster reference thrown in that Dutch tweet
> here's another cheeky reference Ajax 1 Dulwich Hamlet 4



 I wouldn't know...it's all double dutch to me....


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 1, 2017)

Paul Konchesky: Gillingham left-back joins seventh-tier Billericay Town

35 or not thats a bitch of a signing considering we have to play them twice at the end of March, excluding potential cup ties.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 1, 2017)

Margate revisited. Also a sending off waiting to happen


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 1, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet Rules 1931

 Still love Rule 3


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 1, 2017)

so does the Rabble predate the Rabblers supporters football team ?


----------



## EDC (Mar 1, 2017)

Quite early for the internet seeing it wasn't publicly available in 1989 unless I'm mistaken.  Forward thinking as ever.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the phrase 'the rabble' was around when I first turned up on 1991. If not it was very soon afterwards. Club conmittee man Bill Edwards looked towards a group of fans enjoying themselves behind the goal and exclaimed "look at that rabble."
That is where the rabblers comes from.

In the mid 90's the ground regs specifically permitted the consumption of alcohol in the ground. The Deputy Chairman was asked to re-write them and decided it was going to be a little too difficult to police the rabble on that point and went with the flow.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 1, 2017)

I got chapter and verse on the origins of the Rabble from Mishi at tonight's game - hopefully he will post later


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 1, 2017)

This from the Club site four years ago
Mishi interviewing  Shaun Dooley

But anyone know the date of the Hoddesdon Town game ? and therefore the founding date of "The Rabble"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*And talking of the 'Rabblers' tag, I believe you are responsible for the nickname, which comes from 'The Rabble'(behind the goal)...*

_ Shaun Dooley
:"Do you know what, I really can't remember...was it the state of us somewhere, being a drunken rabble?"_

(Prompting)
*It was a rainy day, away to Hoddesdon Town in the London Senior Cup,a certain supporter in shorts...*

_"Ah,oh dear! Bill Andrews!(Interviewers note: He was a Club Committee member at the time)That was the relegation season! If I remember rightly we met in the Greendale at opening time, the pubs only opened at eleven back then, kids are spoilt nowadays. It was a night game, and I can't remember why, but we were near The Monument later, & one of the players, John Collins drove past in his black cab! It was sardines on the tube to Liverpool Street in the rush hour, & I stripped down to my shorts, under my trousers, it was so hot. We lost at Hoddesdon, 4-2, & back then they were about three or four divisions below us. It was pouring with rain all night, but we stood behind the goal in the mud, & the 'furry hamster' as Big John Hugh-Jones, always called him, apparently looked over in disgust, & said 'look at the state of that rabble behind the goal!'. After that the name stuck, thanks to me in my shorts, Mishi trying to pull the net down to get the game abandoned, & another fan who doesn't go anymore, who we called Manic Mick, covered head to toe in mud, after he kept on slipping over! That is the game really where we all started pulling together behind the goal, and started friendships that last to this day."_


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2017)

It was 1989/90, I am sure, as it was our relegation season. Previously some of us knew each to chat to, or just to say hello to....but adversity in being totally shit & ending up comfortably bottom of the table brought us collectively together.

At the time there was an Isthmian Premier; Division One; Division Two and Division Three. BELOW that was the London Spartan League, which Hoddesdon Town. played in.  On a rainy day Shaun took his trousers off on a packed rush hour tube and was wearing only shorts...some things never change!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 2, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 101361
> 
> so does the Rabble predate the Rabblers supporters football team ?


 Yes...we  didn't adopt 'The Rabblers' tag until, I'm not sure, but less than ten years ago. Perhaps it was an unlucky nickname, and we haven't played a proper game in two seasons or so now...


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 3, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> _"Ah,oh dear! Bill Andrews!(Interviewers note: He was a Club Committee member at the time)That was the relegation season! If I remember rightly we met in the Greendale at opening time, the pubs only opened at eleven back then, kids are spoilt nowadays. It was a night game, and I can't remember why, but we were near The Monument later, & one of the players, John Collins drove past in his black cab! It was sardines on the tube to Liverpool Street in the rush hour, & I stripped down to my shorts, under my trousers, it was so hot. We lost at Hoddesdon, 4-2, & back then they were about three or four divisions below us. It was pouring with rain all night, but we stood behind the goal in the mud, & the 'furry hamster' as Big John Hugh-Jones, always called him, apparently looked over in disgust, & said 'look at the state of that rabble behind the goal!'. *After that the name stuck, thanks to me in my shorts, Mishi trying to pull the net down to get the game abandoned*, & another fan who doesn't go anymore, who we called Manic Mick, covered head to toe in mud, after he kept on slipping over! That is the game really where we all started pulling together behind the goal, and started friendships that last to this day."_


I think Bill also remarked "Who's that idiot in the shorts?"  And Shaun was probably lucky it was only the net Mishi tried to pull down!


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 5, 2017)

.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 5, 2017)

Great just even to see this in black and white (or pink and blue)
(C) Jack McInroy


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 6, 2017)

Big article in yesterday's 'Non League Paper' on The Hamlet yesterday...the 'by-product' of it is, unfortunately, a fair few quotes from me...apologies for that! 

Hugely positive article in the Non League Paper - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 6, 2017)

Champion Hill links to Refugees goes back a long way

"Huguenot refugees of the family of Crespigny from Normandy, settled at Camberwell. Their house was named Champion Lodge (Love Lane), Descendant included Claude Champion de Crespigny . Champion Hill and De Crespigny Park retain the name of the family estate. The park covered over 30 acres.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 7, 2017)

The Rabblers 2005 in Paris V Red Star 93


----------



## Christian Burt (Mar 9, 2017)

I've always thought of us as The Rabble, not The Rabblers, but now understand that relates to the Supporters Team.
Although back in the day I was given the title of Mishi's Apprentice!


----------



## AndyF (Mar 9, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> I've always thought of us as The Rabble, not The Rabblers, but now understand that relates to the Supporters Team.
> Although back in the day I was given the title of Mishi's Apprentice!



I miss that show.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 9, 2017)

Mishi's apprentice was ably assisted by the legendary Pat the Rattle at Sutton once. A slightly(!) worse for wear Burty was attracting the attention of the police. Pat insisted it was just the after effects of a dodgy burger. The bemused police decided it was more effort than it was worth and fled, clutching an all but empty whisky bottle that had been suspiciously close to Burty. The decision to hide the second empty bottle in a bag when the police were spotted mooching around was probably one of our few sensible decisions back in the old days.

Think that was the same day we tried to collectively break every ground regulation printed in the proggie (no unnecessary noise was our favourite, talk about red rag to a bull.)  The stewards were bemused by Hamlet fans trying to hand over spectacles. The regs explicitly stated no glasses in the ground.....


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 10, 2017)

Okay who's the guilty party that has "embellishing" the Tting Wiki page though do quite like their new nickname....


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 10, 2017)

Christian Burt said:


> I've always thought of us as The Rabble, not The Rabblers, but now understand that relates to the Supporters Team.


Surely it "The Rabble"?  "Rabblers" is as bad as "The Hamlets"!



Roger D said:


> Think that was the same day we tried to collectively break every ground regulation printed in the proggie (*no unnecessary noise was our favourite*, talk about red rag to a bull.)  The stewards were bemused by Hamlet fans trying to hand over spectacles. The regs explicitly stated no glasses in the ground.....


If I remember rightly, we were told about the "no unnecessary noise" thing by some Basingstoke supporters, who'd been asked to turn down the volume at a midweek game as the neighbours complained they couldn't hear Eastenders on television.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 10, 2017)

I hope you didn't manage to dump the match ball in the same persons garden that time you caught the match ball behind the far goal, spun around and booted it out of the ground..... Wouldn't want to upset them.

Mind you we should thank Sutton for their donation of a match ball or two to the supporters team. The old Dulwich Hamlet kit bags most us had were just the right size for hiding a mis-directed match ball or two....


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 10, 2017)

Just seen that Merstham have signed Michael Onovwigun who played 20 minutes for Dulwich as a substitute earlier in the season. He subsequently played for Kingstonian then Farnborough in the Southern League before moving to Southport to play 15 minutes as a sub in one game vs Aldershot. Got me wondering as to what the rules are on the number of clubs a player can be registered for over the course of a season as I'm sure I've heard something about a maximum of three?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 10, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Surely it "The Rabble"?  "Rabblers" is as bad as "The Hamlets"!.


 
 No, because 'The Rabble' is the collective term for the fans behind the goal, whereas 'The Rabblers' was the nickname of the former Supporters' Team, as a tribute to 'The Rabble'


----------



## YTC (Mar 10, 2017)

I have no idea who added that last line...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 10, 2017)

Forzoni & Martin both being failed Hamlet reserve team bosses!


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 11, 2017)

YTC said:


> I have no idea who added that last line...



With Tting six points clear at the top of the Ryman South and currently on a 12 game winning streak in the league hope this isn't the sort of comment that comes back to haunt us


----------



## YTC (Mar 11, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> With Tting six points clear at the top of the Ryman South and currently on a 12 game winning streak in the league hope this isn't the sort of comment that comes back to haunt us



edited wikipedia pages have been known to win or lose football games.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2017)

Buzzed Dulwich Hamlet – see the next three home games for just £24!


----------



## Roger D (Mar 23, 2017)

Ossie Bayram mentioned in The Guardian.

Life with the last Italian football club left in England


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 23, 2017)

Italia Wasteels.

Intresting that Bayram played for them

"marvel over the ability of Osman Bayram, who was with the club for a few seasons before he went on to play for Dulwich Hamlet "


----------



## vicarofsibley (Mar 24, 2017)

A little Friday treat...


----------



## darryl (Mar 27, 2017)

Gavin Rose in the Independent: Meet the next generation of black coaches aiming for the top


----------



## billbond (Mar 27, 2017)

darryl said:


> Gavin Rose in the Independent: Meet the next generation of black coaches aiming for the top


Good article I must say hearing Gavin Rose talk and seeing what he says in some articles he comes across as intelligent and a thinker about the game
Sort of bloke who could and maybe should go further in the game


----------



## AndyF (Mar 28, 2017)

billbond said:


> Good article I must say hearing Gavin Rose talk and seeing what he says in some articles he comes across as intelligent and a thinker about the game
> Sort of bloke who could and maybe should go further in the game



He will. All round top bloke. Same goes for Kevin and Junior.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2017)

Craigy Edwards is at Kingstonian #rivals


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 28, 2017)

Kingstonian aren't rivals to me. a fairly local club yes...but rivals never.

Shame he's gone there...he will keep them up.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 28, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Kingstonian aren't rivals to me. a fairly local club yes...but rivals never.
> 
> Shame he's gone there...he will keep them up.



Tooting 
Leatherhead
Kingstonian


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 29, 2017)

79 points is the target for all playoff hopefuls except Billericay.


----------



## crocustim (Mar 30, 2017)

Kingstonian vs Leatherhead this Saturday is an intriguing fixture. Will Kingstonian contribute to their future landlord's relegation in order to keep themselves out of the relegation places?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 31, 2017)

quote from Corinthian-Casuals article in the The non-league paper

“When I tell you one of the clubs currently in the top five of the Ryman South have a budget of £9,000 a week – and that figure came from their assistant manager – then it paints the picture for everyone to see.”

More than a Casual fling! Prestige, not money, is the Corinthian way


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 31, 2017)

I'd take Casuals comments of being 'completely amateur' with a pinch of salt to be honest...I know players who have played there, and whilst they are not there for the money...well I'll say no more...anyone at our level could tell you similar about their 'amateurism'....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 31, 2017)

which club in Ryman South is £9,000 a week ?


----------



## 3010 (Mar 31, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> which club in Ryman South is £9,000 a week ?


Presume that's referring to Greenwich Borough.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 2, 2017)

What's the dulwich connection?


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 2, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> What's the dulwich connection?



We have supporters who also support Palace and they boo Seagulls ​


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 3, 2017)

the 12th man said:


> We have supporters who also support Palace and they boo Seagulls ​


Oxford Geoff had his pint knocked over by a seagull during our pre-season game at Lewes!  Still doesn't beat our Canada goose on the pitch at the home game with Croydon Athletic a decade or so ago.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2017)

There was a fox watching the game from the touchline, when the old terracing was closed, at the 'infamous' coffin game. Captured in a photo by the 'SLoP'...the Committee of the day couldn't work out what their snapper was doing there that night...until half time!


----------



## darryl (Apr 5, 2017)

Does anyone know what date the 2017/18 season starts on?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> There was a fox watching the game from the touchline, when the old terracing was closed, at the 'infamous' coffin game. Captured in a photo by the 'SLoP'...the Committee of the day couldn't work out what their snapper was doing there that night...until half time!


The fox wasn't just watching from the touchline, it ran the length of the pitch during the game!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 5, 2017)

darryl said:


> Does anyone know what date the 2017/18 season starts on?


It's been the second Saturday on August ever since the divisions expanded to 24 clubs each.  (Always used to be the third Saturday.)


----------



## Dirty South (Apr 6, 2017)

Can I ask how everyone remembers Fisher Athletic's ground-share at Champion Hill? 

I've been given an awful brief that involves finding happy stories of ground shares. Research (wiki) has revealed that if you put two clubs in the same place, they will hate each other. That, if I recall correctly, was not the case at Champion Hill. It seemed like relations with Fisher were always cordial.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 6, 2017)

Dirty South said:


> Can I ask how everyone remembers Fisher Athletic's ground-share at Champion Hill?
> 
> I've been given an awful brief that involves finding happy stories of ground shares. Research (wiki) has revealed that if you put two clubs in the same place, they will hate each other. That, if I recall correctly, was not the case at Champion Hill. It seemed like relations with Fisher were always cordial.


It probably helped that Fisher Athletic were a smaller club in terms of crowd base, had spent most of their existence at a much lower level, and that the two clubs have never met in a league match.  Having them reach Conference South thanks to financial doping also meant that our ground was improved to the required level at their expense.  Then since they folded and the new Fisher FC took their place they were simply a smaller club at a lower level whom we've never yet played.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 6, 2017)

Dirty South said:


> Can I ask how everyone remembers Fisher Athletic's ground-share at Champion Hill?
> 
> I've been given an awful brief that involves finding happy stories of ground shares. Research (wiki) has revealed that if you put two clubs in the same place, they will hate each other. That, if I recall correctly, was not the case at Champion Hill. It seemed like relations with Fisher were always cordial.



From my (two seasons) perspective they were an absolute pleasure to work with. Good bunch of people and I might go to their last Home game on the 29th.


----------



## Dirty South (Apr 6, 2017)

AndyF said:


> From my (two seasons) perspective they were an absolute pleasure to work with. Good bunch of people and I might go to their last Home game on the 29th.


Mind if I quote you on that, Andy?


----------



## AndyF (Apr 6, 2017)

Dirty South said:


> Mind if I quote you on that, Andy?



Yes you can Dirty South


----------



## Dirty South (Apr 6, 2017)

AndyF said:


> Yes you can Dirty South


Cheers feller. Where you in an official capacity at Dulwich at the time? Or shall I just put you down as a fan?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 6, 2017)

Dirty South said:


> Cheers feller. Where you in an official capacity at Dulwich at the time? Or shall I just put you down as a fan?


For a second I thought you were asking Andy what his official capacity is.

For the record, mine is 3.

Hundred.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 6, 2017)

Dirty South said:


> Cheers feller. Where you in an official capacity at Dulwich at the time? Or shall I just put you down as a fan?



I watched them once as a fan in 2012 (some kind of reduced ticket deal from memory) and as Assistant Bar Manager from Oct 2014 until they left in April 2016.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 6, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> For a second I thought you were asking Andy what his official capacity is.
> 
> For the record, mine is 3.
> 
> Hundred.



If it's beers then the answer is multiple.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 6, 2017)

AndyF said:


> If it's beers then the answer is multiple.


I was thinking more along the lines of penises.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 6, 2017)

vicarofsibley said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of penises.



Is that where 'Forward The Hamlet' comes from?


----------



## Dirty South (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, this has escalated quickly.

I think that was Forward the Helmet.


----------



## EDC (Apr 6, 2017)

Dirty South said:


> Can I ask how everyone remembers Fisher Athletic's ground-share at Champion Hill?
> 
> I've been given an awful brief that involves finding happy stories of ground shares. Research (wiki) has revealed that if you put two clubs in the same place, they will hate each other. That, if I recall correctly, was not the case at Champion Hill. It seemed like relations with Fisher were always cordial.


I remember small crowds, decent music on the PA, a stall in the bar selling CD's and bloody good football.


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2017)

Should have pointed out it was the first few years of the ground share when they were flying.  I haven't seen them for ages.


----------



## 3010 (Apr 7, 2017)

Unfortunately some ticket price increases for next season:

Admission prices for 2017/18:

Adults: £11 (Isthmian League); £12 (National League South)

Concessions: £5 (Eligibility unchanged and Regardless of League)

Children Under 13: FREE
Early Bird Season Ticket prices:

Adults: £165 (Cheque or cash); £173 (Online)

Concessions: £75 (Cheque or cash); £78 (Online)

Teenagers (13 to 19): Pay Your Age: £13 to £19
Full article here: SEASON TICKET & ADMISSION PRICES FOR 2017-2018 SEASON - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2017)

Personally speaking, I think the increases were going to happen no matter what, the owners were pretty insistent they were going to happen. I think liamdhfc has done a great job in keeping them down as they are, and I think anyone who is in work will be happy to shell out a pound or two more, if it helps subsidise some of the most wide-ranging and cheapest concessions at our level, or indeed the divisions above, if we are successful in the play-offs.

Some clubs do sell cheaper season tickets, like Sutton United with their £99 offer, but-again personally- not only do I feel that this de-values the product, but they have business people putting money in, and this softens the need to balance between advance season ticket income, and vital 'week to week' matchday income.

I think we have it about right...and don't forget, those early offers can be paid in instalments if you're not in a reasonable paid job, or part-time, and tell me how many other clubs do that? Not many, if any.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2017)

It's due to be a nice sunny dry day tomorrow, so if you're about early then you could do a lot worse than popping along to this local event:

Do you love books? - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 8, 2017)

.


----------



## darryl (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2017)

Dirty South said:


> Can I ask how everyone remembers Fisher Athletic's ground-share at Champion Hill?
> 
> I've been given an awful brief that involves finding happy stories of ground shares. Research (wiki) has revealed that if you put two clubs in the same place, they will hate each other. That, if I recall correctly, was not the case at Champion Hill. It seemed like relations with Fisher were always cordial.


 
 For what it's worth, I sort of like and laugh at Fisher at the same time...
Historically, Fisher Athletic were a very minor local non-league club, whose roots were in the area, the Fisher Downside club in the north of the borough.
They never had a local ground, playing at a basic place, the names escapes me off the top of my head, not too far from Mitcham Junction station. It had no floodlights, and was railed off. In the late Seventies/early Eighties they played there in the London Spartan League,  several levels at the time, below ourselves.
With the closure of the Docks in Rotherhithe & the build-up of the area under the government quango the London Docklands Development Corporation, they got a brand new ground  in Salter Road. This enabled them to go up a level, on the Southern League side of the pyramid, rather than the Isthmian, which had difference in rungs at that time.
When they first moved there the ground only had one side, it was just grass behind the goal with no terracing, but they soon added a couple of steps and concrete.
They were never well supported, even when they reached the Vauxhall Conference, yes, for several years they plied their trade at the highest level of non league!
How did they do it? Well let’s just say they were well supported & funded by a local businessman called Dogan Arif.  For many years he was the ‘Godfather’ of Bermondsey, and it’s widely known that he led a family with big criminal links, and to this day, Fisher, the new club, still have that reputation by association.
In the early Eighties I lived on the Aylesbury Estate, at the Old Kent road end, and would often be at Fisher Athletic games, because it was a drunken stagger home, and the bar at fisher, once they knew you, always had lock-ins. For those midweeks I could leave at two, three or four in the morning and there would still be people there!
I didn’t really mix with the Fisher crowd when I went. They knew I was a Dulwich fan, and there was no animosity,  but I knew my place. I was on ‘nodding terms to say hello to’ with Dogan Arif, but in the bigger picture I certainly knew my place. Within Fisher and the local football circles he had the reputation of being a kind man, and by all accounts was very generous to Fisher & local people who might have problems. But cross him, in ‘his world’ and…well you can guess the rest. I can only speak as I find, & although very much on the periphery, I found him ok.
Since that time, under both guises, I’ve always watched Fisher at least once or twice a season, more in recent years, as they played home games when at Champion Hill on Monday nights, with a few Sunday games thrown in.
I am also a member of Fisher FC, as they are fan-owned. Although I would certainly not describe myself as a Fisher fan,  I don’t dislike them. As others have said our paths have rarely crossed, they’ve generally been  in other leagues/divisions. We are from the south of our Borough & they were based in the north. I’ve always believed, due to the ‘shape’ of our Borough, that Southwark can support two non-league sides, at either end.
In more recent times, after they moved to Champion Hill, Fisher Athletic were again paying ‘inflated money’, this time under Sami Muduroglu, another shall we say ‘character’.  There’s so much to say about him, and the ‘incestuous football links’ with ourselves through Nick McCormack, but I don’t this is the time or place for that.  Despite his ‘connections’ I got on ok with Sami, again to talk briefly to, no more.  Under him their fans,  I must say, did their desperate best to try and build up a non-existent rivalry & wind up our fans. In truth it never worked. They kept on going on about a ‘Southwark United’ when we both merged, or as they meant, they took us over and we both played at their new ground in Bermondsey (This is before it was built, and they never even got ownership of it, so they are in fact, no better off than when they were here, apart from geographical location!)
As I always responded to them…if ever there was a Southwark United, as if I wanted to watch football in Bermondsey I would have been a Fisher supporter a long time ago.
As it stands now, I am split. I wish Fisher well, on the one hand; but on the other I sort of laugh at their plight, as they used to take the piss out of us when we were in dire straights.
To be perfectly honest, with no real income, and no control over their ground…all they will ever do is bumble about in the lower reaches of the Southern Counties East League Premier Division, that is if they can avoid relegation, in which case next season their ‘local derbies’ will be away to Lewisham Borough & Forest Hill Park, who both groundshare at Ladywell Arena!
I will still go and watch them at whatever level they are, they’re not our rivals…and never will be. I think they have found their level by singing about hating Beckenham Town!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 10, 2017)

When he was a teenager, my Dad went on holiday to Ramsgate with Osar Arif... he hadn't been told Osar was coming so it was an unwelcome surprise when he turned. Shenanigans ensued apparently.


----------



## qwitch (Apr 10, 2017)

Do you remember that time when Fisher announced Malcolm Allison as the new manager and he turned up in a helicopter and landed on the pitch, cigar in hand and sheep skin coat? Think he only lasted 6 months.

Problem was if Millwall were at home the attendance dropped by at least 50%, same problem for most clubs of that type, simply didn't have the supporters to match the ambitions of the owners.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2017)

Indeed, that was post-Arif. There were some dodgy owners who called themselves 'Winners Worldwide', I think ex-Charlton Athletic manager Mike Bailey was involved.
Around that time they tried to re-brand themselves as Fisher Athletic (London).
They have also been called Fisher 93. Which we, as Dulwich Hamlet fans thought was hilarious, as we joked it was a name change in honour of their average crowd!


----------



## qwitch (Apr 10, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> They have also been called Fisher 93. Which we, as Dulwich Hamlet fans thought was hilarious, as we joked it was a name change in honour of their average crowd!



There was always the suspicion that they included the dogs in the attendance figures.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2017)

Is there any way the Hamlet (Pitchero) site could provide a link to this forum? Seems strange not to have any mention of it given the popularity of these boards, which surely have to be one of the very busiest ones in all of non league football!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 10, 2017)

Just in case you missed this

*Dulwich2Dunkirk*‏ @Dulwich2Dunkirk 12h12 hours ago
Updated the d2d blog for the final time. Thanks to everyone who made it happen


Excellent work around Syrian Refugees and Dulwich2Dunkirk initiative

here
Dulwich2Dunkirk


----------



## Noss (Apr 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well let’s just say they were well supported & funded by a local businessman called Dogan Arif.



If I recall correctly Dogan is Ossie Bayram's uncle?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 11, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Just in case you missed this
> 
> *Dulwich2Dunkirk*‏ @Dulwich2Dunkirk 12h12 hours ago
> Updated the d2d blog for the final time. Thanks to everyone who made it happen
> ...


Thank you, I did miss that, because I don't use Twitter.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 21, 2017)

Documentary about Ian Wright and David Rocastle. Features former Dulwich Hamlet manager Billy Smith talking about Wright's trial with the club (from about 22 minutes in).


----------



## GeriatricMascot (Apr 25, 2017)

Jules P add this to fridays playlist?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 26, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Just in case you missed this
> 
> *Dulwich2Dunkirk*‏ @Dulwich2Dunkirk 12h12 hours ago
> Updated the d2d blog for the final time. Thanks to everyone who made it happen
> ...



Thanks for sharing that here  And thanks again to all the Dulwich fans, the trust, the committee and the many other volunteers who supported the project with time, money and aid donations.


----------



## jnrknight (May 3, 2017)

Not Dulwich related but a comprehensive insight into the situation at Charlton here:

Getting To Know The Network - home

may be of interest.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2017)

Rather miffed to see that some Clapton twat had gone out of his way to cover up a Hamlet sticker at Hootananny in Brixton.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Rather miffed to see that some Clapton twat had gone out of his way to cover up a Hamlet sticker at Hootananny in Brixton.
> 
> View attachment 105908


 Can't see a problem... either rip it down &/or put one of ours over it.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Can't see a problem... either rip it down &/or put one of ours over it.


That's nice for you. But when I see that someone has gone out of their way to cover up a sticker I can be a bit miffed if I choose. Almost every other sticker on that wall posted up by others had been careful not to completely obliterate the others. Respect, like.


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2017)

editor said:


> That's nice for you. But when I see that someone has gone their way to cover up a sticker I can be a bit miffed if I choose. Almost every other sticker on that wall posted up by others had been careful not to completely obliterate the others. Respect, like.



You are lucky the Clapton fan that put the sticker up wasn't there to spit on you or stab you!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> You are lucky the Clapton fan that put the sticker up wasn't there to spit on you or stab you!


He may have claimed part of the dancefloor as an extension of The Scaffold and asked me to move aside.


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2017)

editor said:


> He may have claimed part of the dancefloor as an extension of The Scaffold and asked me to move aside.



I certainly wouldn't like it if you were dancing with anyone that someone once said to someone else had seen on a website something non lefty about them.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 4, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> I certainly wouldn't like it if you were dancing with anyone that someone once said to someone else had seen on a website something non lefty about them.


Scab!


----------



## clog (May 4, 2017)

editor said:


> He may have claimed part of the dancefloor as an extension of The Scaffold and asked me to move aside.


----------



## Scolly (May 4, 2017)

They have been covering our stickers deliberately for a long time. Last time I went to St Pauli, there are thousands of stickers on the main shop wall yet one Clapton one. This had been placed over a Dulwich one I put up the time before, sad little fuckers really


----------



## NPDHFC (May 4, 2017)

EAST LONDON! W. W. W.


----------



## scousedom (May 4, 2017)

Some clubs only have an identity by being "not that other club", rather than being who they are in their own right. This sort of thing would seem to be a manifestation of that. Don't even engage in it, it will madden them all the more... 

Likewise, while the Billericay sideshow is amusing / infuriating, we shouldn't dwell on it to the point it becomes a "we're the anti-Billericay". They can do their thing, whatever bizarre manifestation of May's Britain it may be, we'll be doing ours.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 4, 2017)

Couldn't agree more. Clapton are an irrelevance to me...great fans, with a fair amount of tossers, just like our fan base. They do what's right for them, good luck to them...and bollocks to them at the same time. I shall still go to watch them a few times a season.


----------



## darryl (May 4, 2017)

Saw a "Save Clapton FC" sticker in Hackney this afternoon.


----------



## clog (May 4, 2017)

darryl said:


> Saw a "Save Clapton FC" sticker in Hackney this afternoon.



Hope you stuck a pteranodon over it


----------



## darryl (May 4, 2017)

clog said:


> Hope you stuck a pteranodon over it



Was tempted, but thought better of it.


----------



## EDC (May 4, 2017)

darryl said:


> Saw a "Save Clapton FC" sticker in Hackney this afternoon.


Tempted to get some "Fuck Clapton" ones made.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 5, 2017)

Can we not keep Clapton chat in the P&P forum where it belongs, this is a Football forum! ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 5, 2017)

EDC said:


> Tempted to get some "Fuck Clapton" ones made.


 I'm not against them...they have built a superb fan base, with their own political agenda. They are just different to us, and are certainly not any sort of rival to us. They weren't even that when we were both pre-War Isthmian powerhouses!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 5, 2017)

social media stating
£66 for a childrens ticket for West ham V Spurs tonight


----------



## editor (May 8, 2017)

Given the season tickets a plug Dulwich Hamlet season tickets for 2017-8 season go on sale – get in quick for a bargain price!


----------



## EDC (May 13, 2017)

Congratulations to Chelsea for winning the EPL, pissed it actually.


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2017)

EDC said:


> Congratulations to Chelsea for winning the EPL, pissed it actually.



Bring out the cap!


----------



## EDC (May 13, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Bring out the cap!


Lost it, out of date too.


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2017)

EDC said:


> Lost it, out of date too.



New 1 tho!


----------



## Noss (May 14, 2017)

Harrow Borough reprieved, no trip to Bishop Stortford for us

Boro to remain in the Isthmian League Premier Division - News - Harrow Borough Football Club

Steps 1-4 confirmed


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 14, 2017)

That's ok, I've been there plenty of times....


----------



## Pink Panther (May 15, 2017)

EDC said:


> Congratulations to Chelsea for winning the EPL, pissed it actually.


What on earth is "the EPL"?


----------



## EDC (May 15, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> What on earth is "the EPL"?



Something Sky have called it.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 16, 2017)

when does pre-season start I'm bored already!! Some pre-season friendly announcements would be nice  I hate summer.


----------



## YTC (May 16, 2017)

I'm quite enjoying having some down time. My eyes are less square.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 16, 2017)

Jimbob73 said:


> when does pre-season start I'm bored already!! Some pre-season friendly announcements would be nice  I hate summer.


I was wondering when this would start!

Any news on pre-season matches?
Any new signings yet?
Which players have left?
Have they drawn the FA Cup/Trophy yet?
When do the league fixtures come out?
When is the London Senior Cup draw?
When is the League Cup draw?


----------



## WillClunas (May 16, 2017)

_The Docklands & East London Advertiser_ have us playing Leyton Orient at Champion Hill on Tuesday, August 1st 

Omer Riza lines up pre-season friendlies but no official news on what future holds for Leyton Orient


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 16, 2017)

WillClunas said:


> _The Docklands & East London Advertiser_ have us playing Leyton Orient at Champion Hill on Tuesday, August 1st
> 
> Omer Riza lines up pre-season friendlies but no official news on what future holds for Leyton Orient




Wait... what?


----------



## YTC (May 16, 2017)

I'd be looking to put on a big show of solidarity for visiting O's fans.

If you're not familiar with the story, Copa90 did a brilliant doc on whats been happening.


----------



## B.I.G (May 16, 2017)

.


----------



## YTC (May 16, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> .



classic B.I.G


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 16, 2017)

YTC said:


> classic B.I.G


-.../.-/-./-/--..


----------



## EDC (May 16, 2017)

Hostile?  Not me, I've always liked Orient despite them being one of Chelsea's bogey clubs.


----------



## Paula_G (May 16, 2017)

It's the "as it stands" bit that intrigues me. Apparently Omer was "wrist slapped" for announcing the pre season fixtures on his personal account. Also notice the Os are down to send a team to Aveley the same night. Then again if things don't go their way in the High Court on June 12, could be an Essex Senior League side by then.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (May 17, 2017)

Just got round to posting my season ticket renewal. Took ages to find a cheque book!

Last year was my first as an ST holder - do the club normally write to season ticket holders to say thanks for the support this season, here's a renewal form etc? Would have been a nice touch and may encourage a few more to renew.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 17, 2017)

EDC said:


> Hostile?  Not me, I've always liked Orient despite them being one of Chelsea's bogey clubs.


But most of our supporters don't like Chelsea *or* Orient, so we'll be hostile.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 17, 2017)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Just got round to posting my season ticket renewal. Took ages to find a cheque book!
> 
> Last year was my first as an ST holder - do the club normally write to season ticket holders to say thanks for the support this season, here's a renewal form etc? Would have been a nice touch and may encourage a few more to renew.


 To be honest...I have no idea, but I don't think we have before.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 17, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I was wondering when this would start!
> 
> Any news on pre-season matches?
> Any new signings yet?
> ...



Sorry for posting!!!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

EDC said:


> Hostile?  Not me, I've always liked Orient despite them being one of Chelsea's bogey clubs.


Me too. I feel sorry for their fans.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (May 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest...I have no idea, but I don't think we have before.



There is a cost involved if it is a paper form, printing, envelope, stamp as well as volunteer time, so if prohibitive could do by email (do the club do anything with email addresses collected through the ST application process?)

Hand signed letter from Gavin would be icing on the cake!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 17, 2017)

The emails collected through the Supporters' Trust application process are the Supporters' Trust database, and not that of the Football Club. We are not supporter-owned, so have no access to it, and this wouldn't be relevant to season ticket holders anyway.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 17, 2017)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> There is a cost involved if it is a paper form, printing, envelope, stamp as well as volunteer time, so if prohibitive could do by email (do the club do anything with email addresses collected through the ST application process?)
> 
> Hand signed letter from Gavin would be icing on the cake!



That's a really good idea so let me think about it - the hand signed letter may be a bit difficult but the rest should be achievable.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 17, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The emails collected through the Supporters' Trust application process are the Supporters' Trust database, and not that of the Football Club. We are not supporter-owned, so have no access to it, and this wouldn't be relevant to season ticket holders anyway.


 And, so used to 'ST' meaning Supporters' Trust' I realise you meant 'ST' for SEASON TICKETS! D'oh! Apologies!


----------



## Taper (May 17, 2017)

For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


----------



## YTC (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.



Thats very sad mate, sorry to hear it. She'll be missed!


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


That's awful news, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


So sorry to hear this, she'll be long remembered. Ev


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


I'm so sorry to hear that that.  As a dog owner was it a long term result of the Peckham Rye anti freeze or whatever it was ingestion?  She'll be sadly missed.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


Really sorry to hear this. Champion Hill won't be the same without Doris


----------



## chris gil (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.



really sorry to hear that , lovely pooch Doris


----------



## Taper (May 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Means a lot. The finest dog I've ever owned. Bad to the bone, but lovely. 

Don't know what did for her. Vet thinks she has some sort of auto-immune problem, which ramped up in the last few days. She didn't suffer, which is a blessing.


----------



## Paula_G (May 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Is there any way the Hamlet (Pitchero) site could provide a link to this forum? Seems strange not to have any mention of it given the popularity of these boards, which surely have to be one of the very busiest ones in all of non league football!



Be great but would need some disclaimer that the views of posters do not reflect those of the club as some of the comments here might not be looked too kindly upon by the Isthmian League


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2017)

What have those old spunkers got to do with it?


----------



## Blitzwalker (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


Mark, I'm so sorry mate. Terrible news. She was a lovely lady and very much part of the scene at Champion Hill. She'll be sadly missed.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Be great but would need some disclaimer that the views of posters do not reflect those of the club as some of the comments here might not be looked too kindly upon by the Isthmian League


Just add the words "unofficial forum" like other clubs do.


----------



## Noss (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.



I'm so sorry Mark. She was much loved. Take care mate


----------



## Blitzwalker (May 17, 2017)

Noss said:


> I'm so sorry Mark. She was much loved. Take care mate


I'll never forget the night she unpeeled and ate a banana, completely unassisted. Wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself!


----------



## Taper (May 17, 2017)

She was a talented dog alright. If we get a new stadium, we should name a bin or the burger bar after her!


----------



## AveryDave (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.



So sorry to hear this - I've never spoken to you, but seen you with Doris, and she was excellent.


----------



## darryl (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.



Really sorry to hear this, and hope you and yours are okay. Doris was a lovely dog, and seeing her was always a highlight of coming to a match.


----------



## Taper (May 17, 2017)

She was a bloody hex though. I didn't bring her to the Enfield play-off and we pissed that.


----------



## clog (May 17, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


Oh no! So sorry to hear this. Thoughts with you.


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 18, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.


Fucking hell. Sorry man.


----------



## Effra Eyes (May 18, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.



Really upsetting news, so sorry to hear that. You and Doris were the first people I spoke to the very first time I came to Champion Hill, it won't be the same without her.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

I thought it only right that Buzz posts a tribute 

RIP Doris, the much loved Dulwich Hamlet whippet


----------



## YTC (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> I thought it only right that Buzz posts a tribute
> 
> RIP Doris, the much loved Dulwich Hamlet whippet



Have shared this, and think it's only right we name the bin by the burger bar after Doris!


----------



## Taper (May 18, 2017)

I'm very moved by all of this.  To tears.  Literally!

I remember going to the Enfield play off recently.  It was after work, so I didn't take Doris.  And the all the fans who half know me looked briefly at me, then down at my feet, and on seeing she wasn't there moved on disappointed! 

People loved her.  I certainly did.  And she sparked so many conversations for me with people around the ground. I made some really good Hamlet friends as a result (including with Editor); which have endured and which I treasure greatly.  

I can't remember her first game. End of the 2012/13 season I think when she'd yet to turn 1. The ground will be a little emptier without her.


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Just add the words "unofficial forum" like other clubs do.


 
Start getting into that wonderful grey area of "disrepute". Sure at least one club has found itself in that situation in the past where comments on a linked unofficial forum were taken to be endorsed by the club as no disclaimer was included. May well have been Kingstonian.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Start getting into that wonderful grey area of "disrepute". Sure at least one club has found itself in that situation in the past where comments on a linked unofficial forum were taken to be endorsed by the club as no disclaimer was included. May well have been Kingstonian.


I really can't see what possible comeback there can be when you're linking to such a popular forum with the caveat 'unofficial' and perhaps 'does not represent the views of the club' in bold text.

Things may get a tad heated here at times, but I've read far far worse on many other club sites and I'm struggling to think of many posts that might cause offence out of the thousands that have been posted.

In fact, I think Hamlet should be proud to have what has to be one of the very busiest non league forums in the UK - even more so because there's no shitty ads plastered all over the place.

I may be biased but I think these boards are a bloody great advert for the club and they've proved useful in attracting new fans too. Read some of the other forums from our division and they're a dour as fuck, with barely any posts at all.


----------



## Fingers (May 18, 2017)

Agree with Mike here.  As long as it is named as unofficial.  The Trust have a link and it has not caused us any problems


----------



## Fingers (May 18, 2017)

RIP Doris.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Doris. RIP


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Agree with Mike here.  As long as it is named as unofficial.  The Trust have a link and it has not caused us any problems



The last time I checked I don't believe the Trust was subject to the Isthmian League rules as the club's official website is..


----------



## Paula_G (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> I really can't see what possible comeback there can be when you're linking to such a popular forum with the caveat 'unofficial' and perhaps 'does not represent the views of the club' in bold text.
> 
> Things may get a tad heated here at times, but I've read far far worse on many other club sites and I'm struggling to think of many posts that might cause offence out of the thousands that have been posted.
> 
> ...



I don't argue any of those points but need to tread carefully. Say for example references to the League President as Alan Cockpiss Turvey might be frowned upon?


----------



## B.I.G (May 18, 2017)

No libel. He's dead on the inside.


----------



## StephenMac (May 18, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Start getting into that wonderful grey area of "disrepute". Sure at least one club has found itself in that situation in the past where comments on a linked unofficial forum were taken to be endorsed by the club as no disclaimer was included. May well have been Kingstonian.


Ks and others.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> I don't argue any of those points Mike but need to tread carefully. Say for example references to the League President as Alan Cockpiss Turvey might be frowned upon?


You'd hear far worse on the terraces and they'd be made to look fucking ridiculous if they started whining about a jokey forum post.

So long as it's made clear that the club does not endorse any comments on the site (and all comments are within the law, which our rules already ensure) then it's none of their fucking business what fans chose to say about them or their obscure competitions.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 18, 2017)

Who is mike?


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who is mike?


We're not supposed to use real names here, so I'm sure Fingers will PM you.


----------



## EDC (May 18, 2017)

Don't tell him Pike.


----------



## PhilDHFC (May 19, 2017)

Taper said:


> For those of you who know her (and me), I'm sorry to say that Doris the Hamlet whippet died today. Complete shock and out of the blue. And I'm feeling pretty raw. But thought some of you would want to know.



I'm really sorry to hear this Mark. I don't know you personally, but I used to keep a lookout for Doris and say hello to her in the bar. Only saw you both in there a few weeks ago and Doris looked in fine fettle.

Awful news but if it's possible for any remotely good news to come out of this, it is the fact she was much loved and looked after by yourself and she had many friends at Hamlet also.

RiP Doris.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 21, 2017)

Thanks to the Editor (Urban75 and Brixton Buzz) Dulwich Hamlet has a huge social media presence in addition we have Forward the Hamlet, The Moral Victory facebook account, twitter accounts and of course official club social media.

I really dont know the practicalities, but hope we are looking to build on what we have for the forth coming season

Any chance that DHFCTV audio commentary could be streamed out live ?

A weekly news podcast say just 10 - 15 minute round up

Also think it would be helpful if we could have some team and player photos, I know many struggle to identify players
(maybe even old style player cards (Soccer stars)

As usual great with the ideas, less idea how we could practically bring about (and certainly have few skills - beyond maybe helping get players cards  made


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 21, 2017)

Posted on Twitter Dulwich Hamlet under 11's


----------



## Paula_G (May 21, 2017)

The aim is to a proper shirt launch done this season as when Late Knights were introduced a couple of years ago. Player headshots are always a frustration to me as it requires a lot of coordination between individuals to get this done but others do it so why shouldn't we?


----------



## baleboy_93 (May 21, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Thanks to the Editor (Urban75 and Brixton Buzz) Dulwich Hamlet has a huge social media presence in addition we have Forward the Hamlet, The Moral Victory facebook account, twitter accounts and of course official club social media.
> 
> I really dont know the practicalities, but hope we are looking to build on what we have for the forth coming season
> 
> ...



The audio commentary is realistically not going to happen in the near future, we have a long list of improvements elsewhere to do before we will be in a position to provide that, but we will be looking to organise getting the squad together in pre-season for graphics purposes so sure photos could be done too


----------



## NPDHFC (May 22, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> The aim is to a proper shirt launch done this season as when Late Knights were introduced a couple of years ago. Player headshots are always a frustration to me as it requires a lot of coordination between individuals to get this done but others do it so why shouldn't we?



Can we have the little Sky Sports style video intros like Tonbridge do, with the players making a little wing sign with their hands?


----------



## scousedom (May 22, 2017)

Re the "getting to know the players" bit... Could we create a Top Trumps deck? Categories like Hamlet appearances, Hamlet goals, career appearances and goals, highest level played at, number of clubs played for etc...


----------



## crocustim (May 22, 2017)

scousedom said:


> Re the "getting to know the players" bit... Could we create a Top Trumps deck? Categories like Hamlet appearances, Hamlet goals, career appearances and goals, highest level played at, number of clubs played for etc...


Only if you have a category for swaggering


----------



## iamwithnail (May 22, 2017)

That'd be a really great way to focus the kids that we bring in on the days that the schools get tickets, actually, mine would love that - swap cards or top trumps!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 22, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> That'd be a really great way to focus the kids that we bring in on the days that the schools get tickets, actually, mine would love that - swap cards or top trumps!


 I am sure if someone had the designs, got them printed up and so on...it might be considered. But all of this costs money & time to produce...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 22, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Posted on Twitter Dulwich Hamlet under 11's



I am presuming this is Dulwich Hamlet Junior Football Club, judging by the kit, rather than the teams that are linked to the Senior Club, which come under the wing of ASPIRE?


----------



## YTC (May 22, 2017)

Loving the ideas on what we can do here, but they must be tempered by the fact it all costs money, and more importantly time that everyone gives up in their spare time to make things happen. I would encourage anyone that wants to give some of that free time up to get creative and get stuck in!


----------



## YTC (May 22, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I am presuming this is Dulwich Hamlet Junior Football Club, judging by the kit, rather than the teams that are linked to the Senior Club, which come under the wing of ASPIRE?



Is that not the DH badge they have on their kit?


----------



## Paula_G (May 22, 2017)

It's a long story....


----------



## Paula_G (May 22, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I am sure if someone had the designs, got them printed up and so on...it might be considered. But all of this costs money & time to produce...



Maybe could produce something using the caricatures from the Dulwich Diverter to introduce newer supporters to some of the great legends of Hamlet history? Kail, Lillington, Murphy, Jover, Pudney and many more...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 22, 2017)

I reckon a pack of trump style cards would cost £3 a time
could work up some sponsorship etc (I would happily try to secure this)

its the design and info of the cards (calling our artistics & photo collective - not to mention player stats people)
would we go for photos or drawing and what info

also I take it we wont know to the last minute who's in the line up

also happy to get colour A4 posters printed on a photocopier
but we could get some glossy ones done cheaply


----------



## scousedom (May 22, 2017)

Could do half Legends and half current? 16-20 of each perhaps? Wait until late October until our squad is more settled, and get them made in time for Xmas?


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 22, 2017)

Should include:

Post match drink
Number of foul throws taken
Number of times they shout "FUCK OFF" per match
Finishing move
Aerial dog-fight stats


----------



## StephenMac (May 22, 2017)

I've heard the kids love yo-yos.


----------



## darryl (May 23, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I've heard the kids love yo-yos.



and pink and blue fidget spinners.


----------



## clog (May 23, 2017)

darryl said:


> and pink and blue fidget spinners.


this needs to happen


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 25, 2017)

PInk n Blue Scoubidous!


----------



## Ludo (May 25, 2017)

Pink and blue hoop and stick


----------



## DulwichHammer (May 29, 2017)

Pink and Blue Tamagotchi? Tamagotchi: Iconic 90s playground toy set for a comeback


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 29, 2017)

New album just released.


----------



## Paula_G (May 29, 2017)

You can buy a Dulwich Hamlet match ticket for just 75 pence. Unfortunately you will also need a TARDIS as it's for the 1997 home fixture with Dagenham & Redbridge


Dulwich Hamlet v Dagenham & Redbridge 1997/1998 Football Ticket Stub Non League on eBid New Zealand | 147957195


----------



## Pink Panther (May 31, 2017)

DulwichHammer said:


> Pink and Blue Tamagotchi? Tamagotchi: Iconic 90s playground toy set for a comeback


I remember when Burty had one of those, and it died!


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 31, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I remember when Burty had one of those, and it died!


Quite possibly my fave Urban post of all time.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Jun 7, 2017)

Shame to see Drage go!

Do we have *time share with Welling with regards to players?

TRANSFER UPDATE 07/06/17 - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

*it appears the correct spelling is a banned word here!!


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 7, 2017)

Timeshare?


----------



## YTC (Jun 15, 2017)

Dulwich/Aspire Vets vs Peckham Town Vets


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 15, 2017)

That would be a good team to enter into the Isthmian League Veterans Cup...could you mention it to Gavin?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 16, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That would be a good team to enter into the Isthmian League Veterans Cup...could you mention it to Gavin?


Surely it's Junior you need to mention it to?  Have a closer look at the teamsheet above!


----------



## Nivag (Jun 19, 2017)

Groundsmen at work when I just walked past. 


I'm liking the new camouflaged goals, should help keep some clean sheets ;-)


----------



## Nivag (Jun 27, 2017)

Season ticket turned up today


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 27, 2017)

Shit, I need to get on that.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2017)

Nivag said:


> Season ticket turned up today


Mine too - and there's no shitty advert on the back. Huzzah!


----------



## WillClunas (Jun 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Mine too - and there's no shitty advert on the back. Huzzah!



Awards for the most offensive, errrrr I mean most creative, original artwork on the reverse of the season tickets will be handed out in due course.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 28, 2017)

WillClunas said:


> Awards for the most offensive, errrrr I mean most creative, original artwork on the reverse of the season tickets will be handed out in due course.


What do I win?
I've stuck my Glenn Tamplin fanclub membership card on the back


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jul 5, 2017)

Finally got my flag updated...


----------



## YTC (Jul 6, 2017)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> View attachment 110862 Finally got my flag updated...



Nice!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 7, 2017)

I note in the May Football Committee Minutes that Meadow took all the club's allocation for FA Cup final tickets.  Wouldn't it have been nice of them to offer them to volunteers at the club?!  Particularly, as Meadow do not own DHFC...


----------



## YTC (Jul 7, 2017)

yeah, bit of a fucker, that.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> I note in the May Football Committee Minutes that Meadow took all the club's allocation for FA Cup final tickets.  Wouldn't it have been nice of them to offer them to volunteers at the club?!  Particularly, as Meadow do not own DHFC...


What a bunch of selfish fuckers. How many tickets were there?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

> Primo brought up dress code and alcohol in the boardroom. Although not expecting ties and jackets the standard of dress was getting increasingly poor with ripped jeans flip-flops etc. Also, people bringing in alcohol and also uninvited people just crashing the boardroom. It was suggested that we ask one particular fan if he would take on a Boardroom stewarding role.


Oh dear!


----------



## EDC (Jul 7, 2017)

^ Guilty of one offence.


----------



## YTC (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh dear!





EDC said:


> ^ Guilty of one offence.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 7, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> I note in the May Football Committee Minutes that Meadow took all the club's allocation for FA Cup final tickets.  Wouldn't it have been nice of them to offer them to volunteers at the club?!  Particularly, as Meadow do not own DHFC...


 Why? They wouldn't be offered anyway....they would still have to paid for. As an organisation that is in control of 98% of the shares I would to be honest expect them to have first call on the few that are allocated.

Me? I would never want one, because I personally don't believe that clubs at our level should be entitled to any in the first place.

And I, for one, don't volunteer for anything in the hope of 'reward', be it the chance to purchase a Cup Final ticket or anything else. I am content to be lucky enough to help my Club in the ways I can. That's gratitude enough for me.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 17, 2017)

editor said:


>



Fantastic work everyone.  The stand looked great.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 17, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Fantastic work everyone.  The stand looked great.


 Yes, so much better than in your day!


----------



## YTC (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice photo article from It's Nice That.

It's Nice That | Lukas Korshan photographs Dulwich Hamlet FC, where you can “drink beer, stand up, and let loose"


----------



## Ben Smith (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi all,

Was great to meet some of you at my first Champion Hill visit on Friday night. Thanks for being so welcoming!

Here's the vlog I created - nice one to Mike and Dave for helping out and speaking to me on camera.

Hope to come back for a league game very soon!


----------



## chris gil (Jul 23, 2017)

YTC said:


> Nice photo article from It's Nice That.
> 
> It's Nice That | Lukas Korshan photographs Dulwich Hamlet FC, where you can “drink beer, stand up, and let loose"



nice photos and article but not all of them are from champion hill


----------



## bkbk (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm in Arequipa (Peru) and it's lovely to see the city throwing its support behind The Hamlet in advance of the new season.


----------



## NPDHFC (Jul 24, 2017)

Unfortunately it looks like they are still using a picture of Charlie Penny on their posters? Maybe we can send some updated ones.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 29, 2017)

Deserter in the guardian. 

This week’s best radio: Jude Rogers goes Door Stepping


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 1, 2017)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> View attachment 110862 Finally got my flag updated...


I wondered why you were asking about vectors!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2017)

Buzzed tonight's thingy: Meet the Dulwich Hamlet players at tonight’s open training session, Tues 8th August


----------



## 3010 (Aug 11, 2017)

Sadly it doesn't look like we'll be seeing any of the shadow boxing, Mum's tights wearing "Topknot" this season:

Anthony di Bernardo - News - Angels First Team - Tonbridge Angels


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2017)

Best away ground... Your favourite Bostik away ground- here are the results! - The Bostik Football League


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

Wouldn't have been on Saturday, surely? Atmosphere was VERY flat, a bit of concerted singing for part of the second half and that was it.
Staines Town fans singing " Can you hear the Dulwich sing?" & "Where's your famous atmosphere?"...among others, and, to me, they were right.

If 'we' hype ourselves up we've got to walk the walk...


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 14, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Wouldn't have been on Saturday, surely? Atmosphere was VERY flat, a bit of concerted singing for part of the second half and that was it.
> Staines Town fans singing " Can you hear the Dulwich sing?" & "Where's your famous atmosphere?"...among others, and, to me, they were right.
> 
> If 'we' hype ourselves up we've got to walk the walk...


But that was voted for by supporters of other clubs, it's not 'us' hyping ourselves up.  Bury Town and Lewes are among my favourite away trips.  I'm surprised Thurrock was so popular as I've always found it a dismal place to visit, albeit with a good quality ground.

Ironically I didn't hear the Staines fans singing "Can you hear the Dulwich sing", which doesnt' count as support in my view anyway as it's just empty noise rather than actaully getting behind your own team.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> But that was voted for by supporters of other clubs, it's not 'us' hyping ourselves up.  Bury Town and Lewes are among my favourite away trips.  I'm surprised Thurrock was so popular as I've always found it a dismal place to visit, albeit with a good quality ground.
> 
> Ironically I didn't hear the Staines fans singing "Can you hear the Dulwich sing", which doesnt' count as support in my view anyway as it's just empty noise rather than actaully getting behind your own team.


 Perhaps, as s often the case, I didn't word it properly. I wasn't meaning we didn't deserve the nominations, I was generally commenting about us actually thinking our support is better than it actually is, in my humble opinion. On a good day it IS good, but on many a day nothing special at all.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Perhaps, as s often the case, I didn't word it properly. I wasn't meaning we didn't deserve the nominations, I was generally commenting about us actually thinking our support is better than it actually is, in my humble opinion. On a good day it IS good, but on many a day nothing special at all.


You could say the same about most other clubs.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2017)

I would disagree with that at our level, to be honest..but I do genuinely believe that there are some of our fans, albeit a minority, who think our support is better than it is...and i'm not talking about numbers through the door here.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 14, 2017)

In terms of singing etc it's got worse since the crowds went past about 800-1000 imo.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2017)

editor said:


> You could say the same about most other clubs.





Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would disagree with that at our level, to be honest..but I do genuinely believe that there are some of our fans, albeit a minority, who think our support is better than it is...and i'm not talking about numbers through the door here.


I often see comments on opponents' forums after they've visited us, claiming to have "outsung" us (Enfield in the play-off semi is a recent example that springs to mind), yet watching the first half of games from the back of the stand these people are making nowhere near as much volume as they believe.  It tends to be the type of clubs that are relatively well supported and used to get slightly bigger crowds than us, but have now been left behind by us in terms of numbers, so they seem to have a bit of a complex about that and need to tell themselves "well, at least we're louder than Dulwich". People in the middle of a noisy knot of supporters always think they're louder than they are, compared to how loud they sound to people in other parts of the ground, and even if the opposition at the other end are making quite a lot of noise it won't be audible if everyone around you is being noisy.



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> In terms of singing etc it's got worse since the crowds went past about 800-1000 imo.


I think that's inevitable as the regular noisy people who used to all congregate together get dispersed and diluted by relative newcomers who aren't quite so motivated to give vocal support.  I remember when we beat Newport IoW in the FA Cup 4th Qualifying round almost twenty years ago there was a great atmosphere with 700 or so in on a very wet afternoon, yet for the 1st Round match against Southport with three times as many it was rather flat with many "spectating" rather than "supporting".


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 15, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I often see comments on opponents' forums after they've visited us, claiming to have "outsung" us (Enfield in the play-off semi is a recent example that springs to mind), yet watching the first half of games from the back of the stand these people are making nowhere near as much volume as they believe.  It tends to be the type of clubs that are relatively well supported and used to get slightly bigger crowds than us, but have now been left behind by us in terms of numbers, so they seem to have a bit of a complex about that and need to tell themselves "well, at least we're louder than Dulwich". People in the middle of a noisy knot of supporters always think they're louder than they are, compared to how loud they sound to people in other parts of the ground, and even if the opposition at the other end are making quite a lot of noise it won't be audible if everyone around you is being noisy.


Agreed. Having been sat just in front of you on Saturday I didn't realise the Staines lot were singing in the second half until I got to the outside bar. Half a dozen blokes croaking, "You're supposed to be at home" that can only be heard from 20 yards away is hardly a cacophony.


----------



## YTC (Aug 15, 2017)

Although I could only faintly hear Staines in the first half due to the wind (I could also hear sunfall festival in Herne Hill, so not the best advert for Staines Vocal prowess), the atmosphere was quite bad on Saturday.

Perhaps we were missing a few 'key' voices, perhaps it was a bit low energy as the start of the season can be, but I hope that's rectified before Saturday.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 15, 2017)

YTC said:


> Although I could only faintly hear Staines in the first half due to the wind (I could also hear sunfall festival in Herne Hill, so not the best advert for Staines Vocal prowess), the atmosphere was quite bad on Saturday.
> 
> Perhaps we were missing a few 'key' voices, perhaps it was a bit low energy as the start of the season can be, but I hope that's rectified before Saturday.


The match itself wasn't the greatest inspiration for anyone to get excited - at times it felt more like an end of season game between two mid-table sides.  With virtually an unchanged side since last season I was confident we'd hit the ground running, but that was the most disappointing opening day performance for a number of years.  We've never lost the opening game under Gavin:  five wins and four draws, with the draws coming in the first two and last two seasons.  The five wins were all at home, and the other three draws all away.  To be fair Staines finished last season strongly, they have mostly the same side with a few decent newcomers, and their manager (and former Hamlet centre forward) Johnson Hippolyte is a seasoned campaigner who won this league as underdogs at Yeading a decade or so ago.  With many sides looking much of a muchness on paper I wouldnt' be surprised to see them up there by April.


----------



## EDC (Aug 15, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Agreed. Having been sat just in front of you on Saturday I didn't realise the Staines lot were singing in the second half until I got to the outside bar. Half a dozen blokes croaking, "You're supposed to be at home" that can only be heard from 20 yards away is hardly a cacophony.


Still preferable to "Hooarya" though?


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 16, 2017)

EDC said:


> Still preferable to "Hooarya" though?


Bloody Chelsea.


----------



## toby kempton (Aug 16, 2017)

Away to stains in velocity sports league cup. To be played before end of september


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2017)

EDC said:


> Still preferable to "Hooarya" though?


Probably the most utterly pointless, dimwitted terrace chant of all time.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 16, 2017)

*PLEASE HELP*

1 x Photoshop licence required. Questionably obtained and cracked or legit, not bothered. Will pay for legit.

So many Glenn Tamplin/BTFC opportunities are passing by, and more importantly, FTH DHFC match posters are lost without Photoshop.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and compensated with a delicious can of Estrella from M̶i̶s̶h̶i̶'̶s̶ ̶L̶o̶v̶e̶s̶h̶a̶c̶k̶  The Rabblers' Rest.

x


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> *PLEASE HELP*
> 
> 1 x Photoshop licence required. Questionably obtained and cracked or legit, not bothered. Will pay for legit.
> 
> ...



Bleep!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Bleep!


Oh wow. On work network now so will have to do later. Thank you!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 16, 2017)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Oh wow. On work network now so will have to do later. Thank you!


I've copied links. Delete away.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Aug 21, 2017)

Home to Hastings united in fa cup on sat 2nd september


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 22, 2017)

Jack Dixon playing for them now.


----------



## 3010 (Aug 26, 2017)

.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 7, 2017)

Great to see DHFCTV cover the under 18 FA Cup game at Erith
Good result winning 10-2

particularly impressive (from the video) Javaun Splatt, Caio Guimares and Carlos Roman-Curtas


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Great to see DHFCTV cover the under 18 FA Cup game at Erith
> Good result winning 10-2
> 
> particularly impressive (from the video) Javaun Splatt, Caio Guimares and Carlos Roman-Curtas



That's so good I've buzzed it!

Dulwich Hamlet U18s thump Erith Town 10-2 in FA Youth Cup Preliminary Round


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 7, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Great to see DHFCTV cover the under 18 FA Cup game at Erith
> Good result winning 10-2
> 
> particularly impressive (from the video) Javaun Splatt, Caio Guimares and Carlos Roman-Curtas



Hey PartisanDulwich I texted and messaged you earlier. Very important business


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 9, 2017)

Jean-Eric Choupo-Moting ex Altona player just scored 2 goals for Stoke City against Man United


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 10, 2017)

editor said:


> That's so good I've buzzed it!
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet U18s thump Erith Town 10-2 in FA Youth Cup Preliminary Round



Hopefully will drag a few other people out for next round. They deserve it. It's the only competition that the youth team get to play in first team grounds.

Is there a confirmed date for next round away at Carshalton yet?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 10, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Hopefully will drag a few other people out for next round. They deserve it. It's the only competition that the youth team get to play in first team grounds.
> 
> Is there a confirmed date for next round away at Carshalton yet?



I am told it will be next Monday evening


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 10, 2017)

what a team


----------



## EDC (Sep 11, 2017)

The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## Nivag (Sep 11, 2017)

EDC said:


> The East Dulwich Forum


I hope there isn't a marquee on the pitch!


----------



## YTC (Sep 11, 2017)

Nivag said:


> I hope there isn't a marquee on the pitch!



This is clearly not from the football club...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2017)

There'll probably be drummers too.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There'll probably be drummers too.


And phone snatchers.


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 11, 2017)

This is something I was made aware of a few weeks ago. Spoke to Chris about it and he feels there has been no breach of any law or planning. However, can only suggest that, like most things, an email is sent to chris@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 12, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> I am told it will be next Monday evening



Sorry pompeydunc it transpires that the Carshalton secretary seemed to forget the first team also have a home game on Monday, so will either be the Wednesday or the Friday next week, likely the former


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 13, 2017)

baleboy_93 said:


> Sorry pompeydunc it transpires that the Carshalton secretary seemed to forget the first team also have a home game on Monday, so will either be the Wednesday or the Friday next week, likely the former



Cheers for update. Hopefully hear soon, although not sure why it takes over a week!

Would be great to see a good turnout or for this. The 100-odd for Erith game was great. Let's beat that...


----------



## YTC (Sep 13, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Cheers for update. Hopefully hear soon, although not sure why it takes over a week!
> 
> Would be great to see a good turnout or for this. The 100-odd for Erith game was great. Let's beat that...



I smell a thread!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 17, 2017)

Is it staines away on tuesday then?


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 17, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Is it staines away on tuesday then?


Staines say it is.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 17, 2017)

And they're currently 2 up at Worthing so unlikely to have a replay.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 17, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> And they're currently 2 up at Worthing so unlikely to have a replay.


Ah, the Worthing game was in the league so i'll shut my mouth.


----------



## EDC (Sep 17, 2017)

liamdhfc said:


> This is something I was made aware of a few weeks ago. Spoke to Chris about it and he feels there has been no breach of any law or planning. However, can only suggest that, like most things, an email is sent to chris@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk


The East Dulwich Forum

Looks like it really got out of hand today.  No shit I could hear it on Peckham Rye when out with the dog.  It doesn't do the image of the club any good.


----------



## YTC (Sep 17, 2017)

I could hear it from North Cross Road..


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 17, 2017)

Yeah, my friend lives next to the ground and their windows were shaking apparently.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 17, 2017)

The DHFC banter is strong #Meadows


----------



## YTC (Sep 17, 2017)

from the EDF:

'Hi all - Chris has responded to an email I sent him: 

"Firstly I would like to apologise for any inconvenience caused - thank you for taking the time to correspond with me and make me aware of the noise levels. I have today had a charity event forced on me by the football management along with the Astro Turf session. I completely agree that the noise levels are not acceptable at all. 

I will be pulling the event and there will be no future events like this held on the astro turf - I have spoken to a number of residents for the fist time today, which is disappointing from my point of view as had I had an earlier complaints or correspondence I would have stopped this sooner. I have been monitoring noise levels and when I pop over to the site it gets a quieter, obviously it is going back up when I come back into the club. 

I would again like to apologise, and I can assure you no further events of this nature will be taking place on the Astro Turf."'

Nice to see the charity fundraiser blamed for an issue thats been going on for weeks, classy move.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2017)

YTC said:


> from the EDF:
> 
> 'Hi all - Chris has responded to an email I sent him:
> 
> ...


It must be so horrible having a "charity event forced on" him.


----------



## YTC (Sep 17, 2017)

editor said:


> It must be so horrible having a "charity event forced on" him.



And still charging to put it on! Thanks, Meadow!


----------



## darryl (Sep 17, 2017)

No more money over the bar, then.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 17, 2017)

"I have today had a charity event forced on me"

A community charity event spearheaded by the players (and local West African community) in aid of those killed, injured and made homeless by the Sierra Leone flood 's


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

So just to be clear, is Chris scapegoating the Sierra Leone game for something that had nothing to do with the Sierra Leone game?


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

Is this the Meadow that own the club?
Meadow Partners

Asking for a friend.


----------



## NPDHFC (Sep 18, 2017)

Meadow Residential LLP


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

NPDHFC said:


> Meadow Residential LLP


Thanks. Surprisingly open about their office address.


----------



## YTC (Sep 18, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> So just to be clear, is Chris scapegoating the Sierra Leone game for something that had nothing to do with the Sierra Leone game?


Yep.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> "I have today had a charity event forced on me"
> 
> A community charity event spearheaded by the players (and local West African community) in aid of those killed, injured and made homeless by the Sierra Leone flood victims


This is leaving a REALLY bad taste in my mouth. Someone negatively minded from the press could really go to town on this. It reflects horribly on the club.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

editor said:


> This is leaving a REALLY bad taste in my mouth. Someone negatively minded from the press could really go to town on this. It reflects horribly on the club.


It does, even though it seems it should only reflect on Meadow and their cowardly gimp of a club general manager.


----------



## EDC (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm boycotting the bar!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

EDC said:


> I'm boycotting the bar!


Could be a way forward but i'd be keen on doing something that would hurt Meadow and not the actual club. i.e. if there is a bar boycott will reduced revenue lead to (another) playing budget cut?


----------



## YTC (Sep 18, 2017)

Let Chris know, you've got his email!


----------



## darryl (Sep 18, 2017)

Last time I had a drink in the bar, a bouncer was hassling us to leave for the crime of being there at a minute past seven o'clock, so I'm not really inclined to put anything more in their tills anyway.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 18, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Is this the Meadow that own the club?
> Meadow Partners
> 
> Asking for a friend.


 Meadows don't own the club, they are facilitators for the ground & associated companies.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 18, 2017)

So who owns the club?


----------



## Latahs (Sep 18, 2017)

DHFC Ltd, but there's an umbrella of companies and stakeholders


----------



## Nivag (Sep 18, 2017)

DHFC Ltd is a dissolved company, I guess you meant Dulwich Hamlet Football Club 

DULWICH HAMLET FOOTBALL CLUB LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Meadows don't own the club, they are facilitators for the ground & associated companies.


So Meadow doesn't have a continuation of the deal that Hadleys had with (presumably) Nick McCormack to buy out Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Ltd in the event of planning permission being granted, mentioned in this article?

I get that it is all deliberately murky but I think it would be a positive to know who the increasing ire should be aimed at. It would be good to know who the actual organ grinder is to Chris's bullshitting monkey.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm guessing this is the organ grinder - Persons with significant control


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

Nivag said:


> I'm guessing this is the organ grinder - Persons with significant control


But he had agreed to sell to Hadleys in the event of planning permission being granted (it would seem), so i'm wondering if it's the same deal with Meadow. And if that's the case, is Meadow trying to suck every last penny out of the club's operation for him as part of that agreement?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2017)

Nivag said:


> I'm guessing this is the organ grinder - Persons with significant control


So who the heck is Nicholas David Mccormack and what else does he own?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 18, 2017)

Um, Nick McCormack..in effect the 'previous owner', who still retains control, with the agreement of Meadows...


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 18, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> But he had agreed to sell to Hadleys in the event of planning permission being granted (it would seem), so i'm wondering if it's the same deal with Meadow. And if that's the case, is Meadow trying to suck every last penny out of the club's operation for him as part of that agreement?



There is an updated MOU signed by Meadow, with the same commitment. It's just an MOU mind... No legal obligations.

All bar takings go to Healey Developments. If you pay by card, then you'll see that on the receipt.

This account is pretty much balanced (I think), going by the filing in July. There are no details on what the assets and liabilities are.

See HEALEY DEVELOPMENT SOLUTIONS LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

I understand all costs associated with running clubhouse are paid by this account.

The club account continues to run up debts.

Meadow's PR continues to be non-existent. They are doing an amazing job of trying their best to take 97% support for their plans and shitting all over it. No idea why a monthly update on plans and club operations is not possible...or even every two months? A bit of transparency and honesty can work wonders.

Who can know for sure, but money at the bar pays for clubhouse running costs, so not using the bar could have implications for club. Oh actually, there are people know for sure. It's Meadow. Care to comment / update fans on ANYTHING?

The comment about having a charity game forced upon them is beneath contempt, and just highlights what they are really about.


----------



## darryl (Sep 18, 2017)

The latest accounts for Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Ltd, posted on 29 June, show (if I can read these right) debts at £442,000, up from £396,000 the previous year. I presume that the increased debt is due to Meadow or a subsidiary? 

DULWICH HAMLET FOOTBALL CLUB LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

I believe the last "update" from Meadow/Healey/Greendale was in December: Statement from Meadow Residential regarding the current position with regard to the planning proposals at Dulwich Hamlet Football Club and the variation of Section 106 agreement - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Scolly (Sep 18, 2017)

To remind people we (the Trust) have an open dialogue with Meadow so if fans want us to ask questions on their behalf then we're happy to help. info@dhst.org.uk


----------



## darryl (Sep 18, 2017)

editor said:


> So who the heck is Nicholas David Mccormack and what else does he own?



There's this website, right, and it's really good, and it published something when Hadley first came in (when the gas was turned off in 2014). You might have heard of the website 

There may be trouble ahead: Dulwich Hamlet FC face an uncertain future


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 18, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> There is an updated MOU signed by Meadow, with the same commitment. It's just an MOU mind... No legal obligations.
> 
> All bar takings go to Healey Developments. If you pay by card, then you'll see that on the receipt.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dunc, that's interesting.


----------



## darryl (Sep 18, 2017)

There is also a Healey Development Solutions (Dulwich) listed on Companies House, but it is too new to have filed any accounts yet - due end of the month. 

HEALEY DEVELOPMENT SOLUTIONS (DULWICH) LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

Meadow have Healey Development Solutions companies listed for their other properties too.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 19, 2017)

Scolly said:


> To remind people we (the Trust) have an open dialogue with Meadow so if fans want us to ask questions on their behalf then we're happy to help. info@dhst.org.uk



There was a question at the AGM as to whether the Trust could publish the research, that was referred to in the Q&A, on the web of companies that make up DHFC and associated businesses.

It was suggested at the time that DHST would check with Meadow, out of courtesy, whether this would be ok. Has this happened?

You could also perhaps ask that how much they value maintaining support of fans for the redevelopment? If it's still important, why is communication on operations at the club or on the development only done through the media and not direct or regular?

Given that the appeal is only there months away, what more (if anything) can fans do to support the redevelopment (if they so wish)?

If the appeal is won, how do they envisage the transition to fan ownership, based on the CBS model, will take place as per the MOU?

If the appeal is lost and given the growing debts, how does Meadow intend to live up to their promise in paragraph 9 of the MOU to secure fan ownership and financial sustainability of DHFC in East Dulwich regardless of the outcome of the appeal?

www.dhst.org.uk/revised-mou-signed-with-meadow/


----------



## DHST (Sep 19, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> There was a question at the AGM as to whether the Trust could publish the research, that was referred to in the Q&A, on the web of companies that make up DHFC and associated businesses.
> 
> It was suggested at the time that DHST would check with Meadow, out of courtesy, whether this would be ok. Has this happened?
> 
> ...



Noted.

Keep them coming


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 26, 2017)

FA Cup under 18
Dulwich Hamlet out - 1-0 up for 90 mins but lose 3-2 to Carlshalton Athletic

Absolutely fantastic save by Hamlet U18 goalkeeper Dan Abbott
also nearly saved the penalty in 90th min

we missed loads of chances

unlucky to lose


----------



## YTC (Sep 26, 2017)

I wonder if Meadow will be building more 'dog kennel' houses on Dog Kennel Hill?

'Dog kennel' flats in Barnet will be 40% smaller than Travelodge room


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 27, 2017)

Betting - gambling  addiction
Matt Zarb-Cousin: ‘Fixed odds betting machines are Class A gambling’


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 27, 2017)

YTC said:


> I wonder if Meadow will be building more 'dog kennel' houses on Dog Kennel Hill?
> 
> 'Dog kennel' flats in Barnet will be 40% smaller than Travelodge room


 Couldn't give  shit...as I don't live in Barnet, nor could I ever afford those properties in the first place.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 27, 2017)

Quite a big bit in episode 2 of Sky's The Next Jamie Vardy on Nathan Green. Good interview and a fair bit of match day action from Royston at home last season. Lots of shots of people from on here and some of the mini-riot on the pitch in the second half. 

Little bit of Ethan action for England C too.


----------



## EDC (Sep 27, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Quite a big bit in episode 2 of Sky's The Next Jamie Vardy on Nathan Green. Good interview and a fair bit of match day action from Royston at home last season. Lots of shots of people from on here and some of the mini-riot on the pitch in the second half.
> 
> Little bit of Ethan action for England C too.


Did I make it to TV?


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 27, 2017)

EDC said:


> Did I make it to TV?


Think you did. Probably.


----------



## EDC (Sep 27, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 28, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> Quite a big bit in episode 2 of Sky's The Next Jamie Vardy on Nathan Green. Good interview and a fair bit of match day action from Royston at home last season. Lots of shots of people from on here and some of the mini-riot on the pitch in the second half.
> 
> Little bit of Ethan action for England C too.


 'Mini-riot'? Hmm....a bit of handbags, a punch or two..me thinks you've never been near a 'mini-riot' if that's your benchmark!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 28, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 'Mini-riot'? Hmm....a bit of handbags, a punch or two..me thinks you've never been near a 'mini-riot' if that's your benchmark!


I've consulted  page 26, chapter 3, subsection 3.14 of the Handbags Almanac and it says that if an incident begins with a loon jumping on to the pitch to start proceedings, 22 players being involved and a punch or two being thrown it MUST be defined as a mini-riot. Don't shoot the messenger.

Also, you appeared in the Sky footage and looked supremely dashing.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 28, 2017)

StephenMac said:


> I've consulted  page 26, chapter 3, subsection 3.14 of the Handbags Almanac and it says that if an incident begins with a loon jumping on to the pitch to start proceedings, 22 players being involved and a punch or two being thrown it MUST be defined as a mini-riot. Don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> Also, you appeared in the Sky footage and looked supremely dashing.


 
I think it's a lot less for a riot, never mind a mini-riot. One thing I do know...a riot is NOT a few middle class Football Factory wannabee types throwing plastic chairs at a World Cup or European Championships finals...don't think they'll be so 'brave' once we qualify for Russia!  

Could've been worse...I might have been a pin-up boy or girl in the wonderful Evening Standard


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 29, 2017)

#riot


----------



## dcdulwich (Sep 30, 2017)

I seem to remember that only three people are needed for an action to be declared as a riot - let alone a mini-riot. It might be five - I’m sure it's an odd number though. 

Just looked it up - 12 apparently.


----------



## Lambert Simnel (Sep 30, 2017)

violent disorder otherwise


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Oct 2, 2017)

IF not already noticed, be aware game v Harlow  Town scheduled for tomorrow night  (Tuesday 3rd) is  POSTPONED due to their FA Cup replay commitments.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 2, 2017)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> IF not already noticed, be aware game v Harlow  Town scheduled for tomorrow night  (Tuesday 3rd) is  POSTPONED due to their FA Cup replay commitments.


 Indeed, it was posted on the official Club website on Saturday evening, and is a 'sticky' at the top of the 'news stories':

No Game This Tuesday (3rd October) - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Oct 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Indeed, it was posted on the official Club website on Saturday evening, and is a 'sticky' at the top of the 'news stories':
> 
> No Game This Tuesday (3rd October) - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


Which is why I started my post with the word     IF

Thought it was worth highlighting on here as well, if it saves anybody a wasted journey.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 3, 2017)

Which is why my post never actually criticised yours, it was merely pointing out that it was highlighted elsewhere as well, which will hopefully save some a wasted journey, if they don't look on here.


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 4, 2017)

Anyone feeling sorry for a certain club at the lower end of our division who lost 7-0 last night at home to Staines? 25 goals conceded in 10 games.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 4, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Anyone feeling sorry for a certain club at the lower end of our division who lost 7-0 last night at home to Staines? 25 goals conceded in 10 games.


Nope


----------



## scousedom (Oct 4, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Anyone feeling sorry for a certain club at the lower end of our division who lost 7-0 last night at home to Staines? 25 goals conceded in 10 games.


They're so lucky it's only one to go down this season.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2017)

Surely someone is going to post up a screengrab of that Tooting result?


----------



## Nivag (Oct 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Surely someone is going to post up a screengrab of that Tooting result?


I tried to, but hit the image size limit..


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 5, 2017)

scousedom said:


> They're so lucky it's only one to go down this season.



Well... Worthing got their second point of the season last night and would have gone above T&M if Leatherhead hadn’t managed a 92nd minute equaliser. 

They play each other on Saturday at Imperial Fields. Classic ‘six pointer’.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 5, 2017)

The difference between the two is...Worthing will return home in the near future, so their revenue streams will return, so they should be able to improve their squad...


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 6, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Anyone feeling sorry for a certain club at the lower end of our division who lost 7-0 last night at home to Staines? 25 goals conceded in 10 games.


It's been obvious ever since we came up with Maidstone that the gap between Premier and D1S/N is widening  a lot of the promoted sides have racked up 100 points and/or goals, then struggled at the higher level.  I think the highest finish by a newly promoted side since us is Harlow's tenth place last season.  I remember reading the Sudbury manager's notes in the programme when we went there on the opening day of last season.  He confidently stated that they were good enough to hold their own and he expected to finish in the top half.  They went back down.  Tooting needed to strngthen ther squad after promotion, but their manager seems to have kept faith in an almost unchanged side.  Maybe they just can't afford to make major changes?

I don't think the reorganisation of the leagues at the end of this season - creating a fourth league/division at our level - is going to help.  It will dilute the quality with the best sides being scattered amongst four divisions instead of three, and another raft of small clubs will be promoted above their natural level to make up the numbers.  We'll end up with more clubs like Thamesmead, VCD, Witham, Brentwood, Peacehaven having the odd season or two of struggling, then going back down again.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 6, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> It's been obvious ever since we came up with Maidstone that the gap between Premier and D1S/N is widening  a lot of the promoted sides have racked up 100 points and/or goals, then struggled at the higher level.  I think the highest finish by a newly promoted side since us is Harlow's tenth place last season.  I remember reading the Sudbury manager's notes in the programme when we went there on the opening day of last season.  He confidently stated that they were good enough to hold their own and he expected to finish in the top half.  They went back down.  Tooting needed to strngthen ther squad after promotion, but their manager seems to have kept faith in an almost unchanged side.  Maybe they just can't afford to make major changes?
> 
> I don't think the reorganisation of the leagues at the end of this season - creating a fourth league/division at our level - is going to help.  It will dilute the quality with the best sides being scattered amongst four divisions instead of three, and another raft of small clubs will be promoted above their natural level to make up the numbers.  We'll end up with more clubs like Thamesmead, VCD, Witham, Brentwood, Peacehaven having the odd season or two of struggling, then going back down again.


 The only 'plus side' is that the divisions will go back to a more sensible 22 per division.

Personally I think there should, in an ideal world, be a scrapping of National League National, which should merge north and south with League Two; and three geographical divisions below those, north, south and midland. Can't to bothered to work out permutations below that. This isn't the Kempster board after all!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 9, 2017)

Craft beer, Thai food, charity: How Dulwich Hamlet represent the changing face of non-League 

In The Times, don't you know. 

Better than most IMO. At least it seems like they actually went and wrote an article based on that instead of botching something together based on the old ones.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 9, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Better than most IMO. At least it seems like they actually went and wrote an article based on that instead of botching something together based on the old ones.


Their correspondent was in the press box for the first half, then presumably went wandering around the ground during the second half.  He looked quite young and is probably fairly typical of many of the people now paying to watch us in large numbers.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 9, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Craft beer, Thai food, charity: How Dulwich Hamlet represent the changing face of non-League
> 
> In The Times, don't you know.
> 
> Better than most IMO. At least it seems like they actually went and wrote an article based on that instead of botching something together based on the old ones.


 
That has some sort of block/paywall/whatever it's called on it..the full piece is typed up here:

The Journeyman was here on Saturday - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks like Streatham Rovers could find the perfect new sponsor in this 'Quick Evictions' bloke



> *Who is Elliot Van Emden?*
> Called Tory Boy by his friends, Elliot’s been a member of the Conservatives since he was 16. He even had an internship under David Cameron before he became Prime Minister (David Cameron, not Elliot).
> 
> He started up his own legal firm, Bridgewood Legal Limited in 2015, but has now moved onto his next company: the lovingly-named Quick Evictions. An end-to-end possession service for landlords, it launched 2nd October this year.



Meet Apprentice candidate Elliot Van Emden: the "Tory Boy" who worked for David Cameron


----------



## EDC (Oct 10, 2017)

The late 80’s photos I remember taking have turned up!


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2017)

Look at that big lovely stand!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 10, 2017)

we could fill it now #again


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> we could fill it now #again


Imagine the noise we'd make! And we'd even be able to see the game.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 10, 2017)

Didn't that stand hold 3000?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 10, 2017)

EDC said:


> The late 80’s photos I remember taking have turned up!



None of me. Typical.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 10, 2017)

it felt like a cathedral - so quiet, so dark , roof so high, pigeons made the most noise


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 11, 2017)

Even in that wonderful old ground a crowd of our  current average would have looked lost. I can't believe there's no cover behind the goals, what a shit ground!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 11, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> we could fill it now #again


 Not a  chance...dream on! 

And could you imagine people moaning about the bars & toilets if we did...it's bad enough now according to everyone on here...


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not a  chance...dream on!
> 
> And could you imagine people moaning about the bars & toilets if we did...it's bad enough now according to everyone on here...


Did the old ground only have one main toilet then?


Dulwich Mishi said:


> ...it's bad enough now according to everyone on here...


I know you don't drink, but inviting people to come down to the Hamlet and then expecting them to wait anything up to 30 mins (or more) to get served really is a shit deal.


----------



## EDC (Oct 11, 2017)

Open roof toilets by the main turnstiles I seem to remember.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

EDC said:


> Open roof toilets by the main turnstiles I seem to remember.


Gets the job done quickly!


----------



## YTC (Oct 11, 2017)

Doctor Robotnik has had enough.

Kingstonian manager Craig Edwards resigns from Bostik Premier side


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 11, 2017)

EDC said:


> Open roof toilets by the main turnstiles I seem to remember.


 Indeed. Two open roofed urinals inside the ground, one in either corner. nowhere to have a crap at all inside the ground. All other toilets outside the ground, in the bars, under the main stand.


----------



## EDC (Oct 11, 2017)

Including the bank of stinging nettles behind the DKH end.


----------



## chris gil (Oct 12, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Craft beer, Thai food, charity: How Dulwich Hamlet represent the changing face of non-League
> 
> In The Times, don't you know.
> 
> Better than most IMO. At least it seems like they actually went and wrote an article based on that instead of botching something together based on the old ones.



Decent article that , and pleasing there is no mention of beards or hipsters


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## takkforalt (Oct 15, 2017)

lose*


----------



## EDC (Oct 15, 2017)

* the only


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2017)

takkforalt said:


> lose*


Every which way but.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 17, 2017)

Great non league bogs of our time. Seem to recall Welling had one high at the Danson Park end of the ground like some wartime pillbox or snipers hut


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 17, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Heard that on BBC commentary of the St Albans City vs Boredom Wood FA Cup tie. Grrr! Once more the BBC lets down the Hamlet supporting license fee payer with the commentator pronouncing Dulwich as Dull Witch not once but at least thrice including a mention late on the broadcast when someone in the RP Department should have already castigated him


----------



## EDC (Oct 17, 2017)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Heard that on BBC commentary of the St Albans City vs Boredom Wood FA Cup tie. Grrr! Once more the BBC lets down the Hamlet supporting license fee payer with the commentator pronouncing Dulwich as Dull Witch not once but at least thrice including a mention late on the broadcast when someone in the RP Department should have already castigated him



Probably a Mill Wall supporter.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2017)

Are we going to have a Christmas party this year? I'm happy to help out - I've got a full PA and decks now too - but am going to need the date soon so I can make sure I'm around!


----------



## Scolly (Oct 18, 2017)

editor said:


> Are we going to have a Christmas party this year? I'm happy to help out - I've got a full PA and decks now too - but am going to need the date soon so I can make sure I'm around!



Yep, after the game on 9 December.  We have a full PA system now at the club that was donated to the Trust, a few people have agreed to DJ so far, I need to sort times, rest of the gear yet etc defo would love you to do the auction / raffle


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Yep, after the game on 9 December.  We have a full PA system now at the club that was donated to the Trust, a few people have agreed to DJ so far, I need to sort times, rest of the gear yet etc defo would love you to do the auction / raffle


OK cool.


----------



## Scolly (Oct 18, 2017)

editor said:


> OK cool.



I'll have a chat with you Sat, thought be good to have a few people DJ and not one so everyone can enjoy the night ... especially as its an early start


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2017)

Scolly said:


> I'll have a chat with you Sat, thought be good to have a few people DJ and not one so everyone can enjoy the night ... especially as its an early start


If there's loads of people who want to DJ I'm happy to give it a miss. 

I may be DJjng somewhere else that night anyway given it's the ho ho ho season.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

There's a new Pitchero app out. 
The Android one has a really dire 2.7/5 rating on the Android store and just 3 stars on the Apple one 

Pitchero Club on the App Store
Pitchero Club – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 23, 2017)

editor said:


> There's a new Pitchero app out.
> The Android one has a really dire 2.7/5 rating on the Android store and just 3 stars on the Apple one
> 
> Pitchero Club on the App Store
> Pitchero Club – Android Apps on Google Play


 The sooner our website moves away from Pitchero the better...watch this space, YTC has been working continuously on it since the summer... Will be much better when it's ready as our own website.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The sooner our website moves away from Pitchero the better...watch this space, YTC has been working continuously on it since the summer... Will be much better when it's ready as our own website.


I'd like to be included on any beta testing if possible please as I have just a little bit of experience in web design/usability etc.


----------



## Scolly (Oct 24, 2017)

editor said:


> If there's loads of people who want to DJ I'm happy to give it a miss.
> 
> I may be DJjng somewhere else that night anyway given it's the ho ho ho season.



Any news on you playing  ... I did send you a PM!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 26, 2017)

Standing under the small but effective scaffold covering at Merstham - while the rain fell
you question how hard or expensive would it really be........................


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Any news on you playing  ... I did send you a PM!


Still double checking the date, sorry but should be OK....


----------



## Scolly (Oct 26, 2017)

Cheers, just doing the poster. I'll add you and hopefully you'll be available.  You can always play earlier and attend another gig if necessary


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2017)

Scolly said:


> Cheers, just doing the poster. I'll add you and hopefully you'll be available.  You can always play earlier and attend another gig if necessary


I should be good to go!
Either way it should be no problem to use my lovely PA and my CD decks. I'll need someone/some people  to come over and give me a hand taking it to the venue and back though and they're quite beefy (see glimpse of one of the speakers below):


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 27, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Standing under the small but effective scaffold covering at Merstham - while the rain fell
> you question how hard or expensive would it really be........................



Now that the planning application has been pulled, then probably a bit easier to sort out if 100% fan/DHST/committee arranged. The suggestion was blocked previously by ground owners. Although, there are probably a few more pressing things to worry about...


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Now that the planning application has been pulled, then probably a bit easier to sort out if 100% fan/DHST/committee arranged. The suggestion was blocked previously by ground owners. Although, there are probably a few more pressing things to worry about...


I reckon we could crowdfund a cheapo stand easy enough so we don't really need their approval, no?


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 27, 2017)

editor said:


> I reckon we could crowdfund a cheapo stand easy enough so we don't really need their approval, no?



Depends how much you care about land ownership laws!?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 27, 2017)

Yeah the suggestion that you don't need permission to erect a stand is a bit of an odd one to say the least.


----------



## EDC (Oct 27, 2017)

Crowdfund as in something like they did at Wealdstone, or a scaffold job?  The latter would have to meet H&S requirements to ensure it doesn’t blow away.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 27, 2017)

EDC said:


> Crowdfund as in something like they did at Wealdstone, or a scaffold job?  The latter would have to meet H&S requirements to ensure it doesn’t blow away.


Ideally be patient and wait until it's feasible to construct something like Wealdstone or Tonbridge have.  However I think we need to make sure we're staying at the ground and are going to be financially viable before worrying about anything like this.  There seems to be a sandstorm of dust in the air that hasn't settled yet thanks to our beloved owners.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah the suggestion that you don't need permission to erect a stand is a bit of an odd one to say the least.


I didn't mean we don't need permission: I meant that because we won't be asking them for the money there should be a lot less hassle involved with budget approval etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

EDC said:


> Crowdfund as in something like they did at Wealdstone, or a scaffold job?  The latter would have to meet H&S requirements to ensure it doesn’t blow away.


If it's a scaffold job - and I've seen some decent enough ones around the league -  presumably we could get some money back off the parts if/when the ground issue is sorted.  I'm fed up standing in the rain myself. almost every ground I visit has more cover than us, despite our crowds being hugely bigger.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 27, 2017)

Previously we were told to wait for new stadium ?
meanwhile - large section of our supporters face the winter elements

but agree its the cost (and safety issues) are key

if say it was £2-3k for one one section - that's do able, surely

if it was £20-30K different matter

Have we any supporters who are in the building/scaffold trade ? who could give preliminary advice - may never happen but would like to know if its just a pipe dream or not


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 28, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Previously we were told to wait for new stadium ?
> meanwhile - large section of our supporters face the winter elements
> 
> but agree its the cost (and safety issues) are key
> ...


I can't recall exactly, but when Wealdstone were putting something up at side of their far end, as in behind the goal, along the side, I remember it being a sustantial five figure fee, when I asked them...from memory at least twenty thousand...

Personally, as Pink Panther suggests,wait until the sand storm settles. And if things really were that desperate I'd rather we crowdfunded to help pay the wage bill....in a worst case scenario.

But let's not get too far ahead of ourselves. The Club still basically under the control of Meadows, and they also own the lease to the ground. As it stands we still have to work with them...and at the moment, while things are uncertain, I'd suggest it's basically 'business as usual' albeit in uncertain times...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 28, 2017)

editor said:


> If it's a scaffold job - and I've seen some decent enough ones around the league -  presumably we could get some money back off the parts if/when the ground issue is sorted.  I'm fed up standing in the rain myself. almost every ground I visit has more cover than us, despite our crowds being hugely bigger.


That's because our ground simply wasn't designed with the crowds that we currently have.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2017)

Reminds us that the toilets at Champion Hill need to be fixed ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 30, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Reminds us that the toilets at Champion Hill need to be fixed ?



Why? Are the ones in the changing rooms not working?

In the overall schene of things I think a not working toilet or two isn't too much of a priority at the moment, unfortunately...


----------



## 3010 (Oct 30, 2017)

Ex-Hamlet keeper Oshane Brown looking for a new club. Didn't realise player recruitment was done via LinkedIn these days:


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's because our ground simply wasn't designed with the crowds that we currently have.


Indeed. But now we have comparatively fucking massive crowds coming in, it would seem a decent courtesy to offer - at the very least - basic shelter for those people coming to games week after week.

I can't imagine  something like this stand at Waltham Abbey could have cost much, but I bet the crowd will appreciate it on a wet winter's afternoon.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2017)

Surrey Senior Cup Final 1974–75 Dulwich Hamlet 2–0 Leatherhead
Friday 2nd May 1975

Leatherhead were favourites having had a major FA Cup run beating Brighton at the Goldstone and giving Leicester City a fright before going down 3-2

Dulwich Hamlet were being managed by Jimmy Rose who took over in 1972 (until 1976) he brought n several star players including John Baker (from Hendon), Trevor Bladon and Rodney Brookes (from Sutton United)

Dulwich Hamlet Team
Allan Thomas, Paul Webb, Steve Rogers, Peter Mills, Rodney Brookes, Peter Smith, Trevor Bladon, Ken Jelley, John Baker, Dave Barker, Alex Jackson, Chris Pulley

Dulwich Hamlets road to the final

First Round Egham 4-0
Second Round Addlestone 4-0
Semi Final Kingstonians 4-0


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Indeed. But now we have comparatively fucking massive crowds coming in, it would seem a decent courtesy to offer - at the very least - basic shelter for those people coming to games week after week.
> 
> I can't imagine  something like this stand at Waltham Abbey could have cost much, but I bet the crowd will appreciate it on a wet winter's afternoon.


Personally speak I HATE stands like that. It would be packed, if it was raining, as you'd constantly headbutt the person either side of you as you constantly ducked and dived with the poles at the front continually blocking your views. Ir's perfect cover for a club like Waltham Abbey with a low support base...and that's without even considering the hassle of a few fans climbing up the poles to get a better view as well...


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Personally speak I HATE stands like that. It would be packed, if it was raining, as you'd constantly headbutt the person either side of you as you constantly ducked and dived with the poles at the front continually blocking your views. Ir's perfect cover for a club like Waltham Abbey with a low support base...and that's without even considering the hassle of a few fans climbing up the poles to get a better view as well...


So you'd rather be standing in the rain and getting soaked. OK, each to their own.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 2, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Personally speak I HATE stands like that. It would be packed, if it was raining, as you'd constantly headbutt the person either side of you as you constantly ducked and dived with the poles at the front continually blocking your views. Ir's perfect cover for a club like Waltham Abbey with a low support base...and that's without even considering the hassle of a few fans climbing up the poles to get a better view as well...





editor said:


> So you'd rather be standing in the rain and getting soaked. OK, each to their own.


The strange thing with that particular Heath Robinson piece of architechture is that it's right next to a sturdy and more conventional covered terrace, and given the tiny attendances they get I'm not really sure why they need it.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> The strange thing with that particular Heath Robinson piece of architechture is that it's right next to a sturdy and more conventional covered terrace, and given the tiny attendances they get I'm not really sure why they need it.


Maybe they had a biggish game on recently and thought they'd make sure that all the crowd could be provided with cover?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 3, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet V Wealdstone play off final 2004 (can I hear "Pat" the Rattle) - spoiler alert Wealdstone win - but some great footage looks like a good crowd as well around 1,000 at Champion hill


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 3, 2017)

editor said:


> So you'd rather be standing in the rain and getting soaked. OK, each to their own.


No I didn't say that...but carry on trying to twist my words to your own argument.

If it was raining heavily enough to need to go under cover then it would be too crowded under something like that anyway. But if I was at a ground where the club had attendances like Waltham Abbey then I'd stand behind the goal with a brolly.

It rains at home games how many times a season? I'd rather not have a monstrosity like that scaffold behind the goal and get wet a couple of times a season,  than 'uglify' our ground with that.

And to be perfectly honest, no cover is going to happen, when every spare penny will need to be directed toward the '12th Man' scheme, as suggested by Liam in his Chair's column in last Tuesday's programme.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 3, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet V Wealdstone play off final 2004 (can I hear "Pat" the Rattle) - spoiler alert Wealdstone win - but some great footage looks like a good crowd as well around 1,000 at Champion hill



 WORST fucking day of my life!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 3, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet V Wealdstone play off final 2004 (can I hear "Pat" the Rattle) - spoiler alert Wealdstone win - but some great footage looks like a good crowd as well around 1,000 at Champion hill





Dulwich Mishi said:


> WORST fucking day of my life!


Official attendance was 582, but in reality may have been a bit more.  Support was split around 50/50 with both sides very vocal.  I've never been so gutted after a defeat; the one consolation was that promotion went to a deserving and well-supported club.  If we'd lost to like that to a big budget side with no real support I don't think I could have taken it!


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No I didn't say that...but carry on trying to twist my words to your own argument.
> 
> If it was raining heavily enough to need to go under cover then it would be too crowded under something like that anyway. But if I was at a ground where the club had attendances like Waltham Abbey then I'd stand behind the goal with a brolly.
> 
> ...


Yes, but you understand that a crowdfunding campaign would have no impact on the 12th man funding.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 3, 2017)

Any update on the club’s annual Remembrance Day service in the board room ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Yes, but you understand that a crowdfunding campaign would have no impact on the 12th man funding.


 It might not...but I personally think, that as this current stage, funding the "12th Man" is far more important.
There is, of course, nothing to stop you working out the costings & setting up an independent crowdfunding thing for what you want, but I don't think in the current climate it will be led from the Boardroom.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 3, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Any update on the club’s annual Remembrance Day service in the board room ?
> 
> View attachment 119504
> 
> View attachment 119505


 Sorry, yes...I have been away abroad, only got back yesterday evening. It has been mentioned several times in the Club matchday magazine, and I will be doing some pieces for the website over the weekend.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Nov 3, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sorry, yes...I have been away abroad, only got back yesterday evening. It has been mentioned several times in the Club matchday magazine, and I will be doing some pieces for the website over the weekend.



“Club matchday magazine” ?? How very Premier League!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 3, 2017)

I agree...it's a programme and always will be,  but that's what a modern 21st Century J.L. calls it! So if it's good enough for him...


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2017)

Someone on Buzz has asked:



> Does anyone have any information on my late. Father Gordon Matthew Mash who played for Dulwich Hamlet in the 1930’s



From this article: 
General Dulwich Hamlet chat


----------



## 3010 (Nov 4, 2017)

3010 said:


> Ex-Hamlet keeper Oshane Brown looking for a new club. Didn't realise player recruitment was done via LinkedIn these days:



Looks like he's now at Thurrock so is facing us today:
Thurrock v Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## B.I.G (Nov 5, 2017)

Bognor in the bottom 3 of Conference South. Cunts.


----------



## EDC (Nov 5, 2017)

Harsh.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 5, 2017)

EDC said:


> Harsh.



But fair


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 6, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet FC 2002-2003


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## darryl (Nov 12, 2017)

With both sides out of the FA Trophy, I take it that it's only the weather or some other emergency that can postpone the *away* match at Lowestoft on 10 February?

I ask because rail tickets should be on sale in the next week or two, and it should be possible to pick up some cheap tickets by booking early.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 12, 2017)

darryl said:


> With both sides out of the FA Trophy, I take it that it's only the weather or some other emergency that can postpone the *away* match at Lowestoft on 10 February?
> 
> I ask because rail tickets should be on sale in the next week or two, and it should be possible to pick up some cheap tickets by booking early.


Correct.

Margate away, Not Police home, W&F away are all on dates that could cause postponement if those clubs are still in the Trophy.

W&F is off on 25 Nov but a different league match (poss Lowestoft at home) may be rescheduled for that date.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 12, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Margate away, Not Police home, W&F away are all on dates that could cause postponement if those clubs are still in the Trophy.



Yeah. Margate’s a weird one. The team they’re meant to be playing in the Trophy - Bowers & Pitsea from the Bostik North - has had its games suspended over, it seems, fielding an ineligible player - Rule E10 anyway. I think there’s a hearing about it this week.

That’s why the Trophy tie between them was postponed on Saturday. Not sure it’s usual to suspend matches? Perhaps they’re contesting the charge and want to try and have the player available for those games? No clue tbh.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 12, 2017)

dcdulwich said:


> Yeah. Margate’s a weird one. The team they’re meant to be playing in the Trophy - Bowers & Pitsea from the Bostik North - has had its games suspended over, it seems, fielding an ineligible player - Rule E10 anyway. I think there’s a hearing about it this week.
> 
> That’s why the Trophy tie between them was postponed on Saturday. Not sure it’s usual to suspend matches? Perhaps they’re contesting the charge and want to try and have the player availabl.


Wondered why a Margate home game would be off on their 3G pitch. Not really good enough, FA should resolve these issues promptly. Unfair on Margate.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 13, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Wondered why a Margate home game would be off on their 3G pitch. Not really good enough, FA should resolve these issues promptly. Unfair on Margate.


Ah yes, forgot they had that installed over the summer. Might be handy as we’re playing them in January (again).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## G Man (Nov 16, 2017)

I ain't been on urban75 in yonks (a year?). What's been happening?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 16, 2017)

oh nothing much


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 16, 2017)

then again...........


----------



## 3010 (Nov 18, 2017)

This is not good - claim of sexual harassment against one of our players:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 18, 2017)

As I understand this the Football Club are now investigating, and the person was banned from the premises by Chris Taylor, the general manager of the ground.

I understand the Football Club Committee will not comment on this until all parties have been spoken to, but are taking this seriously.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As I understand this the Football Club are now investigating, and the person was banned from the premises by Chris Taylor, the general manager of the ground.
> 
> I understand the Football Club Committee will not comment on this until all parties have been spoken to, but are taking this seriously.



Sorry who was banned? That sounds like she was banned for suggesting a player harrassed her - I really hope that's not the case.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 20, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sorry who was banned? That sounds like she was banned for suggesting a player harrassed her - I really hope that's not the case.


 I'm sorry, I don't have the information as to how, why or the background.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

3010 said:


> This is not good - claim of sexual harassment against one of our players:



If this is true then I hope the club and the police take the matter very seriously indeed and if the player is found guilty he is suitably punished/thrown out of the club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 20, 2017)

editor said:


> If this is true then I hope the club and the police take the matter very seriously indeed and if the player is found guilty he is suitably punished/thrown out of the club.


 I refer you back to my post #4128, 3 posts above yours.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Nov 23, 2017)

Any news on the investigation, the allegation or the subsequent handling of it?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't know, sorry. I'm not involved in this.
I do not have any/enough details to comment on that Tweet.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2017)

MrFab_JP said:


> Any news on the investigation, the allegation or the subsequent handling of it?



As it's reportedly now a police matter, I would suggest it's prudent not to speculate publicly until the investigation is complete.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Nov 23, 2017)

editor said:


> As it's reportedly now a police matter, I would suggest it's prudent not to speculate publicly until the investigation is complete.



Understood.


----------



## clog (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm sure it will be conveniently forgotten in time. Football remains a boys club and I must admit I agree with her that DHFC's stance on sexism/sexual harassment doesn't go any further than a fancy kit for IWD. In that sense, apart from not singing the tits and fanny song, it's no better than any other club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 23, 2017)

clog said:


> I'm sure it will be conveniently forgotten in time. Football remains a boys club and I must admit I agree with her that DHFC's stance on sexism/sexual harassment doesn't go any further than a fancy kit for IWD. In that sense, apart from not singing the tits and fanny song, it's no better than any other club.


 Sorry, I cannot agree with that. We have a far better welcoming atmosphere and all-round experience than most clubs at our level. As for these current allegations...as I've said the Club are investigating them, and as has been said, if it's a police matter it's best not to speculate.


----------



## clog (Nov 23, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sorry, I cannot agree with that. We have a far better welcoming atmosphere and all-round experience than most clubs at our level. As for these current allegations...as I've said the Club are investigating them, and as has been said, if it's a police matter it's best not to speculate.



I’m not speculating about anything to do with this investigation nor talking about the all round matchday experience at DHFC. What I am doing is agreeing with one of the points made about sexual harassment and how seriously the club takes it, based on my own experience. But ok.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2017)

clog said:


> I’m not speculating about anything to do with this investigation nor talking about the all round matchday experience at DHFC. What I am doing is agreeing with one of the points made about sexual harassment and how seriously the club takes it, based on my own experience. But ok.


I fucking hate the idea of anyone coming to Hamlet and suffering any kind of harassment/discrimination, and I'd like to think if I was in earshot of any such incident, I'd step right in (although that can be a tougher call when we're away at busier grounds with a large amount of twats standing next to me).

But what pro-active steps do you think we could do to improve things?


----------



## clog (Nov 23, 2017)

editor said:


> I fucking hate the idea of anyone coming to Hamlet and suffering any kind of harassment/discrimination, and I'd like to think if I was in earshot of any such incident, I'd step right in (although that can be a tougher call when we're away at busier grounds with a large amount of twats standing next to me).
> 
> But what pro-active steps do you think we could do to improve things?



I've asked before for statements to be made that sexist behaviour and sexual harassment aren't acceptable at Hamlet, just as a reminder, in the same way we say racism and homophobia aren't acceptable. What else could we do? Well, Southwark Council has a women's safety charter, and while DHFC isn't a night out, a lot of the same principles apply: Let's talk about...women's safety | Southwark Council and as DHFC has licensed premises maybe it could sign up?
There's also a voluntary scheme which I've seen in bars where women can let staff know if there is a problem in a subtle way - I can't remember the exact name of that scheme and can't find it online at the moment.

There's also Women in Football, though that is for staff etc rather than fans: Women in Football - Sexist Incidents

This is just off the top of my head but I'm sure there is more. Put it this way there is more to it than a nice kit for IWD, as I'm sure you know!


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2017)

clog said:


> I've asked before for statements to be made that sexist behaviour and sexual harassment aren't acceptable at Hamlet, just as a reminder, in the same way we say racism and homophobia aren't acceptable. What else could we do? Well, Southwark Council has a women's safety charter, and while DHFC isn't a night out, a lot of the same principles apply: Let's talk about...women's safety | Southwark Council and as DHFC has licensed premises maybe it could sign up?
> There's also a voluntary scheme which I've seen in bars where women can let staff know if there is a problem in a subtle way - I can't remember the exact name of that scheme and can't find it online at the moment.
> 
> There's also Women in Football, though that is for staff etc rather than fans: Women in Football - Sexist Incidents
> ...


Might this be worth a thread of its own? Ensuring that Champion Hill is welcome to _everyone_ is really important, so perhaps this shouldn't be buried away in a 'general chat' forum?


----------



## Brix69 (Nov 23, 2017)

clog said:


> I'm sure it will be conveniently forgotten in time. Football remains a boys club and I must admit I agree with her that DHFC's stance on sexism/sexual harassment doesn't go any further than a fancy kit for IWD. In that sense, apart from not singing the tits and fanny song, it's no better than any other club.


& how would you feel if a bloke had the tag line, 'have that you c' ?


----------



## clog (Nov 23, 2017)

Brix69 said:


> & how would you feel if a bloke had the tag line, 'have that you c' ?



Given its context, I wouldn't particularly care to be honest. Nice try at diverting the conversation away from the real issue.


----------



## clog (Nov 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Might this be worth a thread of its own? Ensuring that Champion Hill is welcome to _everyone_ is really important, so perhaps this shouldn't be buried away in a 'general chat' forum?



Possibly, though I'm not going to start it myself as I expect it would go down like a cup of cold sick given the responses above.


----------



## Latahs (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll recommend the Supporters' Trust look into pressing for initiatives like the Southwark Safety Charter to be incorporated into the culture of DHFC.
It is also my understanding that the incident above is a police matter and so would urge that people are prudent about discussing it.
This does not however mean that we cannot/should not be absolutely pro-active in pursuing a better culture, right now.

For starters i'd suggest that we drop the sort of sentiment that motivated that ridiculously simplistic 'what if a bloke said that..' rhetoric. It bears no comparison that's the point.


----------



## Brix69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Latahs said:


> For starters i'd suggest that we drop the sort of sentiment that motivated that ridiculously simplistic 'what if a bloke said that..' rhetoric. It bears no comparison that's the point.


The sort of sentiment that motivated the 'ridiculously simplistic' comment was that statements like 'have that you c' shouldn't be used, no matter by who, & hopefully if someone was using it at Champion Hill they would be called out for it.


----------



## Latahs (Nov 23, 2017)

Brix69 said:


> The sort of sentiment that motivated the 'ridiculously simplistic' comment was that statements like 'have that you c' shouldn't be used, no matter by who, & hopefully if someone was using it at Champion Hill they would be called out for it.



It was at the Earlsmead I believe and was the basis of forward the Hamlets brand for like a year...


----------



## darryl (Nov 23, 2017)

Brix69 said:


> The sort of sentiment that motivated the 'ridiculously simplistic' comment was that statements like 'have that you c' shouldn't be used, no matter by who, & hopefully if someone was using it at Champion Hill they would be called out for it.



...and has precisely fuck all to do with the topic at hand, which is the harassment of women at football.


----------



## YTC (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd like to state that we do take these things incredibly seriously, please see the statement below on the twitter accusations. We've tried our best to get to the bottom of this, but currently the stadium ban for the twitter user seems most appropriate. 

STATEMENT: Twitter Accusations - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2017)

YTC said:


> I'd like to state that we do take these things incredibly seriously, please see the statement below on the twitter accusations. We've tried our best to get to the bottom of this, but currently the stadium ban for the twitter user seems most appropriate.
> 
> STATEMENT: Twitter Accusations - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club



Needs a quick typo edit mate

"supply us with whatever information and evidence they could, so that we could ascertain _wether_ the stadium ban"


----------



## darryl (Nov 24, 2017)

When good people make a mistake, it's better to speak up than stay silent. So...

I find that statement really troubling. Whatever has happened, I don't think referring to the individual concerned as "the twitter user/account owner" throughout really demonstrates that "these things" are being taken "incredibly seriously".


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 24, 2017)

Personally, I think it better not to name the accuser, or accused, as both have accepted cautions from that, & therefore it is quite minor for it be dealt with by cautions, under the eyes of the law, from both parties.
darryl So what do you think the Club should have done, if you were dealing with things, if the Club has done wrong in this?


----------



## darryl (Nov 24, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Personally, I think it better not to name the accuser, or accused, as both have accepted cautions from that, & therefore it is quite minor for it be dealt with by cautions, under the eyes of the law, from both parties.
> darryl So what do you think the Club should have done, if you were dealing with things, if the Club has done wrong in this?



Never change, Mishi.


----------



## clog (Nov 24, 2017)

The statement has been written by men for men. What a surprise.


----------



## YTC (Nov 24, 2017)

STATEMENT: Twitter Accusations - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

It's been updated with police information from Croydon police.


----------



## YTC (Nov 24, 2017)

darryl - totally taken on board, we're not exactly trained in this. The thinking behind it was to keep her id private. Rightly or wrongly. Felt that was the best thing to do.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 24, 2017)

clog said:


> The statement has been written by men for men. What a surprise.


 That's because there are currently no women on the Football Committee. Every year the Football Committee put out an appeal for new members. No women have come forward. It's a bit harsh to blame the Committee for that, from where I'm sitting?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 24, 2017)

darryl said:


> Never change, Mishi.


 Sorry, I genuinely don't understand... You're criticising something, and I'm genuinely asking what you would have done, and you give that response. It seems, if I can paraphrase slightly, 'you never change either'.

The original comment wasn't meant as a pop at you, but a genuine question...


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 24, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sorry, I genuinely don't understand... You're criticising something, and I'm genuinely asking what you have done, and you give that response. It seems, if I can paraphrase slightly, 'you never change either'.
> 
> The original comment wasn't meant as a pop at you, but a genuine question...



You should be having a pop at them. He is suggesting we should have publicised someone's name, which is mad.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 24, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> You should be having a *pop* at them.


Bit patriarchal that mate....reign it in.


----------



## darryl (Nov 24, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That's because there are currently no women on the Football Committee. Every year the Football Committee put out an appeal for new members. No women have come forward. It's a bit harsh to blame the Committee for that, from where I'm sitting?



Bloody women, eh?

Tell you what, how about the next time there's an appeal for new members, say there will be two places on the committee reserved for women, and say you actively want to change things. Be the change you want to see.



B.I.G said:


> You should be having a pop at them. He is suggesting we should have publicised someone's name, which is mad.



I didn't, actually, as anyone with a working grasp of English will note. But hey, someone else to deflect the issue!



YTC said:


> darryl - totally taken on board, we're not exactly trained in this. The thinking behind it was to keep her id private. Rightly or wrongly. Felt that was the best thing to do.



I get it, and it's not the kind of thing that anyone wants to have to write, and it's a legal minefield too. But just saying "the complainant" or "the individual" would have been better, as it looks as if the club's attitude is "bloody Twitter, if that had never existed, we'd never had this allegation and it would all be alright". Which I know isn't your intention, but it's possible to read that into it.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 24, 2017)

darryl said:


> Bloody women, eh?
> 
> Tell you what, how about the next time there's an appeal for new members, say there will be two places on the committee reserved for women, and say you actively want to change things. Be the change you want to see.
> 
> ...



How would you suggest referring to them then? If not by their name.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 24, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> How would you suggest referring to them then? If not by their name.



They didnt make a complaint did they. They put it on twitter. And referring to them as the individual makes them look like a third party.

Better to stick to facts. Call them what they are. A user of twitter.


----------



## YTC (Nov 24, 2017)

darryl - taken on board. Certainly wasn’t the intention when drafted but can’t change now. Hopefully we’ll never have to draft anything like this ever again, but we should put some structures into place incase it ever does.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 24, 2017)

"Bloody women, eh?

Tell you what, how about the next time there's an appeal for new members, say there will be two places on the committee reserved for women, and say you actively want to change things. Be the change you want to see."

No, NOT 'bloody women eh'...I was merely stating why the statement was written by men...BECAUSE there are no women on the Football Committee...it would have been impossible for one to do so!

Thank you for your suggestion, it is a good one, apologies for not considering this before, I'll take responsibility for that as a man.

But, to treat your comment less flippantly, otherwise I'll be acting just like you, I am certain we will take this on board when the annual appeal for volunteers goes out in the close-season.

But, I would also suggest, my personal interpretation, NOT any current Club policy, is that is someone comes forward and they not deemed a suitable candidate they would not be invited to fulfil a Committee role. If they do then, if there is one vacancy and both a man and a woman candidate, if that's the right way to phrase it, I'm sure you can put me right on how to be more gender specific, then the woman would get the position. And likewise if there was more than one gap around the Boardroom table.

I am sure there will be a vacancy or two, over the next summer, so hopefully people will come forward, including female applicants.

That's me finished on this subject, I hope you accept my responses in the way they're mean, which in the main I think, regardless of some of the stuff I post when a combination of  being busy/ angry/ wound up/other things on my mind, most of my replies on Urban are as 'rational' as anyone else.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 24, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I am certain we will take this on board when the annual appeal for volunteers goes out in the close-season.
> 
> But, I would also suggest, my personal interpretation, NOT any current Club policy, is that is someone comes forward and they not deemed a suitable candidate they would not be invited to fulfil a Committee role. If they do then, if there is one vacancy and both a man and a woman candidate, if that's the right way to phrase it, I'm sure you can put me right on how to be more gender specific, then the woman would get the position. And likewise if there was more than one gap around the Boardroom table.
> 
> I am sure there will be a vacancy or two, over the next summer, so hopefully people will come forward,


Does the committee have a fixed number of members? I always assumed it was looking for more people with a broader range of ideas and initiatives and was struggling to keep the numbers up.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 24, 2017)

To be honest I'm not entirely sure if there's a set higher limit. But if it's too many it could become a bit too unwieldy to get things done, I suppose. But, as I understand it, anyone is welcome, as long as they have something positive to offer.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

If you like, and if it's deemed appropriate/useful/timely, I'd be happy to run something on Buzz that says we're looking for committee members and, given the traditional male-heavy nature of football committees, perhaps it could be strongly emphasised that the role is open to anyone?

Just an idea.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 24, 2017)

The Committee always look for new blood in the close-season, when they do it will be mentioned as always, on the Club website. Perhaps, when we do the piece, we might post it on here first, provisionally, so the wording will be suitable to all.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 24, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Needs a quick typo edit mate
> 
> "supply us with whatever information and evidence they could, so that we could ascertain _wether_ the stadium ban"




Should be “whether”


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 25, 2017)

A wether is a castrated ram


----------



## MrFouldsy (Nov 25, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> A wether is a castrated ram


Bloody hell. You realise the implications of this for "Wetherspoons"?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 25, 2017)

I have to say, I don't think the ban is right - if they've both been charged with the same offence, then why have we dished out a punishment to one party and not the other? As far as the law is concerned they're both guilty.

I think we should lift her ban and if she turns up then the pair of them should be mature enough to ignore each other. Any problems then whichever party instigates the problem should be dropped or removed from the ground, as applicable.

For what it's worth, I don't think DHFC is a sexist/misogynistic place, I just don't think this is fair, regardless of the gender of each party.


----------



## clog (Nov 25, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I have to say, I don't think the ban is right - if they've both been charged with the same offence, then why have we dished out a punishment to one party and not the other? As far as the law is concerned they're both guilty.
> 
> I think we should lift her ban and if she turns up then the pair of them should be mature enough to ignore each other. Any problems then whichever party instigates the problem should be dropped or removed from the ground, as applicable.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't think DHFC is a sexist/misogynistic place, I just don't think this is fair, regardless of the gender of each party.


I think the ban should be lifted too. Though to be honest I can’t imagine why she would ever want to come to DHFC again after this.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 25, 2017)

I hope she would return to DHFC, but I'm not naive enough to think that she would. What matters now is that we recognise the mistake and do our best to rectify it.

It's become a hackneyed cliche, but we do all all make mistakes, which doesn't always mean we're racist, homophobic, sexist (etc.), it makes us human. I think the club have just made a genuine cock up here, without any intent to suppress an individual because of their gender. It's important that they do everything they can to make the situation as fair as possible and to show genuine regret and remorse to the individual in question.

They need to act swiftly and reverse the ban (and apologise) before all the good work that has been done over the past few years seems insincere.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

clog said:


> I think the ban should be lifted too. Though to be honest I can’t imagine why she would ever want to come to DHFC again after this.



So people could thank her for getting the club woke and risking its existence in a petty dispute she felt the need to escalate via social media?

Fuck her if she wasnt truthful.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> So people could thank her for getting the club woke and risking its existence in a petty dispute she felt the need to escalate via social media?
> 
> Fuck her if she wasnt truthful.



Be very, very careful, old bean. There is nothing to suggest that she was lying or not being 'truthful' - all that we know is that were both charged and therefore both guilty. There is no suggestion that she has lied about anything. In fact, you simply can't go round saying someone's lying because you don't like what she's saying.

I'm sure you're not but it also sounds like you're referring to sexual harassment as a 'petty dispute', which of course it is not.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Be very, very careful, old bean. There is nothing to suggest that she was lying or not being 'truthful' - all that we know is that were both charged and therefore both guilty. There is no suggestion that she has lied about anything. In fact, you simply can't go round saying someone's lying because you don't like what she's saying.
> 
> I'm sure you're not but it also sounds like you're referring to sexual harassment as a 'petty dispute', which of course it is not.



She says caution was issued and was victim of sexual harrassment. 

Our updated statement says no accusation of sexual harassment and no cautions.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

My reading comprehension has gone up seemingly overnight.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

After speaking to PC Jackson (665zd) from Croydon Police Station, we can confirm that NEITHER party has a police caution, and no accusations of sexual harassment were recorded. Both parties were given 'words of advice' re their behaviour and all cases are closed.


----------



## clog (Nov 25, 2017)

Because obviously the fact that no cautions were issued means nothing happened... Jesus Christ.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Because obviously the fact that no cautions were issued means nothing happened... Jesus Christ.



Is what she said true?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> She says caution was issued and was victim of sexual harrassment.
> 
> Our updated statement says no accusation of sexual harassment and no cautions.





B.I.G said:


> My reading comprehension has gone up seemingly overnight.



That's very true, actually. I take it back, I'd forgotten about her Twitter posts.

Nonetheless, they were both cautioned and as such should be treated equally by the club.


----------



## clog (Nov 25, 2017)

Seriously, that is fucking outrageous.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Because obviously the fact that no cautions were issued means nothing happened... Jesus Christ.



But then why were no sexual harassment accusations made?


----------



## clog (Nov 25, 2017)

Beginning to wonder if it’s worth bothering with Hamlet at all.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Beginning to wonder if it’s worth bothering with Hamlet at all.



Probably not.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Beginning to wonder if it’s worth bothering with Hamlet at all.



Surely she has to accuse someone of something before it can be actually investigated. It's not fair to take to Twitter and publicly accuse someone of a crime, without actually asking the crime to be thoroughly investigated by the police.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> That's very true, actually. I take it back, I'd forgotten about her Twitter posts.
> 
> Nonetheless, they were charged with the same and as such should be treated equally by the club.



Supposedly not charged. Both spoken to and one has rights at their place of work.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

Do people not have the right to be innocent before proven guilty and do people not have employment rights?

Not if its on social media apparently.


----------



## clog (Nov 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Do people not have the right to be innocent before proven guilty and do people not have employment rights?
> 
> Not if its on social media apparently.


Do women have the right to be treated with respect and as though their views matter one iota? Not at DHFC clearly.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Do women have the right to be treated with respect and as though their views matter one iota? Not at DHFC clearly.



Women have the right to be treated with respect and as though their views matter.

Didn't you make a suggestion about getting more women on the committee? Is it not being taken seriously?


----------



## sealion (Nov 25, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Probably not.


----------



## sealion (Nov 25, 2017)

clog said:


> Beginning to wonder if it’s worth bothering with Hamlet at all.


You are welcome at Millwall if you jump ship


----------



## darryl (Nov 26, 2017)

sealion said:


> You are welcome at Millwall if you jump ship



To which ship?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 26, 2017)

clog always welcome your positive input, especially on Urban - so would miss your input greatly
Women are to under represented at all levels of football and beyond that, see you as a Hamlet friend and comrade


----------



## darryl (Nov 26, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> clog always welcome your positive input, especially on Urban - so would miss your input greatly
> Women are to under represented at all levels of football and beyond that, see you as a Hamlet friend and comrade



Which is lovely, but does this board and those who run it go along with it?

Seems to be open season unless you’re going along with a LADS LADS LADS club right now.

I’d like all to be welcome on here right now. Doesn’t seem to be the case.

(but let’s keep patting ourselves on the back regardless)


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 26, 2017)

.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 26, 2017)

EDIT: I've taken this post down, as I feel uncomfortable leaving it up without there being any evidence for the accusations. It's turned into a trial-by-Twitter and it's unfair to ask the club to do something on the basis of accusations that, thus far, are devoid of publicly available evidence.


----------



## clog (Nov 26, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> clog always welcome your positive input, especially on Urban - so would miss your input greatly
> Women are to under represented at all levels of football and beyond that, see you as a Hamlet friend and comrade


Thanks. It’s not about me though. There are two things going on here. One is about this particular incident which has been incredibly badly handled and Moroccan Sunset makes suggestions above for how that might be dealt with. The second is about things the club could do to reduce the risk of sexual harassment happening at matches and afterwards and to generally do more than pay lip service to being welcoming to women. I made some suggestions about that earlier in the thread.

I won’t be bullied off this board by people who seek to shut me up when I raise uncomfortable points.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 26, 2017)

clog said:


> Thanks. It’s not about me though. There are two things going on here. One is about this particular incident which has been incredibly badly handled and Moroccan Sunset makes suggestions above for how that might be dealt with. The second is about things the club could do to reduce the risk of sexual harassment happening at matches and afterwards and to generally do more than pay lip service to being welcoming to women. I made some suggestions about that earlier in the thread.
> 
> I won’t be bullied off this board by people who seek to shut me up when I raise uncomfortable points.



'cept no one is attempting to bully you off the board. I personally love a baseless statement.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 26, 2017)

darryl said:


> With both sides out of the FA Trophy, I take it that it's only the weather or some other emergency that can postpone the *away* match at Lowestoft on 10 February?
> 
> I ask because rail tickets should be on sale in the next week or two, and it should be possible to pick up some cheap tickets by booking early.


No cheap tickets yet, and  no trains to Lowestoft on that date. It's King's Cross to Norwich then a rail replacement bus. Total journey time 3 hrs 46 mins.

Margate won in the Trophy yesterday. If they win again in the next round our visit on 17 January will be off.


----------



## clog (Nov 26, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> No cheap tickets yet, and  no trains to Lowestoft on that date. It's King's Cross to Norwich then a rail replacement bus. Total journey time 3 hrs 46 mins.
> 
> Margate won in the Trophy yesterday. If they win again in the next round our visit on 17 January will be off.


I thought Margate was 14 Jan?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 26, 2017)

clog said:


> I thought Margate was 14 Jan?


Sorry, it's actually the 13th ! But we won't be going there on a Saturday if they win the next round.


----------



## EDC (Nov 26, 2017)

They better fucking lose.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 26, 2017)

EDC said:


> They better fucking lose.


I hope so too, but is it really necessary to sound  quite so "gangland enforcer" about it!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 26, 2017)

Please lose, Margit


----------



## EDC (Nov 26, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> I hope so too, but is it really necessary to sound  quite so "gangland enforcer" about it!


Sorry, been watching Peaky Blinders non stop for the last week.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 26, 2017)

EDC said:


> Sorry, been watching Peaky Blinders non stop for the last week.


Love PB. Watching Lowestoft yesterday was much the same.


----------



## Abanico (Nov 26, 2017)

had been trying to quote another post which has now been removed


----------



## Abanico (Nov 26, 2017)

Just because it says so on Twitter, do we know that what's been said is the whole truth and nothing but the truth?  I feel really uncomfortable about this


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 26, 2017)

Since she is monitoring the board, why doesn't she just reveal the circumstances of the relationship between her and the player? Is it player and fan? Or is it something more personal.

Did she meet the player at the club and the situation develop there?

And why did she suggest the player received a caution for behaviour towards her? And then subsequently suggest the player had a caution for previous harassment presumably of something else? Which seems to be a breach of data protection by the police anyway.

For the avoidance of doubt, I believe that she has been on the receiving end of the behaviour she has described, but I also believe that she has only portrayed the situation without revealing the entire situation.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Nov 26, 2017)

Abanico said:


> Just because it says so on Twitter, do we know that what's been said is the whole truth and nothing but the truth?  I feel really uncomfortable about this



That's very true. It's apparent that she is reading this thread, so if she's saying on Twitter that she has evidence that the club is lying, it'd be interesting to actually see such evidence here.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 27, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> No cheap tickets yet, and  no trains to Lowestoft on that date. It's King's Cross to Norwich then a rail replacement bus. Total journey time 3 hrs 46 mins.
> 
> Margate won in the Trophy yesterday. If they win again in the next round our visit on 17 January will be off.


 Or, presumably, a Dooley Bus?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 27, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Or, presumably, a Dooley Bus?


Yes, although I personally dislike long road journeys so much I'll only go by coach if it's totally impractical or prohibitively expensive not to.

BTW Margate are a round behind everone else in the Trophy - I forgot their match in the previous round was postponed because the FA couldn't be arsed to decide who they were going to play.  They're away to Bath City tomorrow night in the round everyone else played on Saturday.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2017)

Tuesday 13th February 2018

28th anniversary of "The Rabble"


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 27, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Tuesday 13th February 2018
> 
> 28th anniversary of "The Rabble"


That makes me feel old! Hoddesdon Town away in the London Senior Cup. Lost 4-2aet. It's a Tuesday again this season so might have a game that day.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2017)

The Dulwich Hamlet team sheet that fateful night at the Lowfield stadium that read
Team:
Perry Skinner, Terry Gale, Wayne Kerrins, Ronnie Stevenson, Ray Purvis (Captain), Paul Docherty, Ian Paterson, John Egan, Matt Norris, Martin Gillings, Chris Sharpless
Subs: Andy Gogan and Phil Smith
with John Langford newly appointed manager that season


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 28, 2017)

Bath City 0 - 0 Margate


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 28, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> Bath City 0 - 0 Margate


Replay presumably next Tuesday with the winners away to Hendon on 16th December


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 29, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The Dulwich Hamlet team sheet that fateful night at the Lowfield stadium that read
> Team:
> Perry Skinner, Terry Gale, Wayne Kerrins, Ronnie Stevenson, Ray Purvis (Captain), Paul Docherty, Ian Paterson, John Egan, Matt Norris, Martin Gillings, Chris Sharpless
> Subs: Andy Gogan and Phil Smith
> with John Langford newly appointed manager that season


 'Fateful' night? We lost...it wasn't unusual back then....


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 5, 2017)

BATH CITY WIN ON PENALTIES


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 5, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> 'Fateful' night? We lost...it wasn't unusual back then....



He means the birth of the rabble.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 6, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> He means the birth of the rabble.


 Like you....I realised. Like you, I tend to try to take the piss a little on here...


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 6, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Like you....I realised. Like you, I tend to try to take the piss a little on here...



But no winky


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 6, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> But no winky


 Only because you were expecting me to flash my little winky...


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 6, 2017)

Cyclodunc said:


> BATH CITY WIN ON PENALTIES



Margate away is go, go, go!  Until the weather intervenes....


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 6, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Margate away is go, go, go!  Until the weather intervenes....


Only the heaviest snowfall for at least 5 years can intervene, given that they now have a 3G pitch.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 7, 2017)

Pink Panther said:


> Only the heaviest snowfall for at least 5 years can intervene, given that they now have a 3G pitch.



Great news...sort of. Our players have blamed the "poor" performances against Hendon and Harlow due to playing on 3G.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 7, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Great news...sort of. Our players have blamed the "poor" performances against Hendon and Harlow due to playing on 3G.



Yet we train on 3G and I recall a conversation with Kevin James a while back where he said they preferred playing on that surface. Of course, some 3G surfaces are better than others...


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 7, 2017)

Al Crane said:


> Yet we train on 3G and I recall a conversation with Kevin James a while back where he said they preferred playing on that surface. Of course, some 3G surfaces are better than others...



Well it's not Hayles and Wetherstone's preference. The bounce over Hayles' head at Hendon, which led to the penalty was particularly awkward.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Well it's not Hayles and Wetherstone's preference. The bounce over Hayles' head at Hendon, which led to the penalty was particularly awkward.


That bounce was definitely the main factor in the penalty incident, but I've seen similar incidents on poor natural pitches. And I'm not sure the ball would have sat up quite so conveniently for Carew to score our first goal in the same match on a grass pitch. 



pompeydunc said:


> Great news...sort of. Our players have blamed the "poor" performances against Hendon and Harlow due to playing on 3G.


Well, it's going to be a 3G pitch whether we go there on a Saturday or a Tuesday so at least it's much less likely to be a Tuesday!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 7, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> Well it's not Hayles and Wetherstone's preference. The bounce over Hayles' head at Hendon, which led to the penalty was particularly awkward.


 So when you say 'our players'...you mean the two you have mentioned...


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

Hopefully this will help:

How to keep Dulwich Hamlet alive – an impassioned appeal to fellow fans…


----------



## chris gil (Dec 7, 2017)

Article on the club and its current plight in this months venerable When Saturday Comes ,doesn't say anything more than we know but  very supportive .


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 7, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet face barring from home ground this weekend


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 8, 2017)

chris gil said:


> Article on the club and its current plight in this months venerable When Saturday Comes ,doesn't say anything more than we know but  very supportive .


 Presume you mean the new January 2018 edition, as they go on sale so early, and not the one dated December?


----------



## darryl (Dec 8, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Presume you mean the new January 2018 edition, as they go on sale so early, and not the one dated December?



yup, the one that's just dropped through subscribers' letterboxes.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 8, 2017)

The groundsman is painting the lines at the moment.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 8, 2017)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So when you say 'our players'...you mean the two you have mentioned...



No, I mean Edgar Kail and Tommy Jover.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 8, 2017)

Fair play, I hadn't realise you were a dab hand with a Ouija board.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 8, 2017)

pompeydunc said:


> No, I mean Edgar Kail and Tommy Jover.


I'm sure both of those two played on far worse surfaces than Hendon"s 3G.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 11, 2017)

Dulwich Hamlet Former players

(Great photo by Duncan) can we have names please



ADDED LATER
L-R Alan Tolson ,Robin Ford,Ron Eastland, Pat Goddard, John Everitt, Brian Shears, Paul Hanifan, Eric Allinson, John Swan, Steve Bowtell, Alan Roughan, Chris McDonnell, Dave Barker, Ron Bexley, Kimm Connett, Darren Dennis, Paul Edwards, Martin Lewis, Andy Edwards, Ossie Bayram!


----------



## NPDHFC (Dec 11, 2017)

Great shot that!


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 11, 2017)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet Former players
> 
> (Great photo by Duncan) can we have names please
> 
> View attachment 122706


Ossie Bayram far right. Kimm Connett 6th from right. Paul & Andy Edwards are the tall ones at the back between Kimm & Ossie. Peter Smith in the centre in the khaki jacket.

Brian Shears 6th from left in the grey suit.  Not an ex-player but former DHFC vice-chairman who initially started and co-ordinated the ex-player association.


----------



## EDC (Dec 11, 2017)

Paul Hanifan, 7th from the left.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks like John Everitt 5th left and Steve Bowtell back centre with beard & glasses - best goalkeeper I've ever seen for the Hamlet. I'm sure I've seen some of the others play but everyone had much more hair in the 70s!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## darryl (Dec 28, 2017)

Train travel to Brightlingsea Regent away (10 March) scuppered by engineering works, annoyingly.

It's a replacement bus from Newbury Park tube to Ingatestone then hourly train to Wivenhoe (or change at Colchester), then local bus to Brightlingsea. Those replacement buses can get horribly snarled up on the A12 heading out.

No details up for train travel for Needham Market away (24 March), but every other weekend in March is screwed by engineering works so it's not looking good, unfortunately.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 28, 2017)

darryl said:


> Train travel to Brightlingsea Regent away (10 March) scuppered by engineering works, annoyingly.
> 
> It's a replacement bus from Newbury Park tube to Ingatestone then hourly train to Wivenhoe (or change at Colchester), then local bus to Brightlingsea. Those replacement buses can get horribly snarled up on the A12 heading out.
> 
> No details up for train travel for Needham Market away (24 March), but every other weekend in March is screwed by engineering works so it's not looking good, unfortunately.





darryl said:


> Train travel to Brightlingsea Regent away (10 March) scuppered by engineering works, annoyingly.
> 
> It's a replacement bus from Newbury Park tube to Ingatestone then hourly train to Wivenhoe (or change at Colchester), then local bus to Brightlingsea. Those replacement buses can get horribly snarled up on the A12 heading out.
> 
> No details up for train travel for Needham Market away (24 March), but every other weekend in March is screwed by engineering works so it's not looking good, unfortunately.


I read recently that those particular engineering works affect every weekend until Easter, so it doesn't look good for Needham Market. At least there's the option of a bus-free route from Liverpool Street via Cambridge for that one.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi guys,

Jamal and I are after a few pics of the Hamlet from down the years for an upcoming video, and were wondering if anyone could send us any of the following:


Pics of Edgar Kail
General photos of the Hamlet playing in the 30s
Photos from the Amateur Cup success of 1937 at Upton Park
Photos of the 1948-49 title winners
Generic pics of the side from 60s and 70s
Pics of old Champion Hill stadium, preferably with bumper crowds.
Any help with these would be greatly appreciated, and we will of course credit the pics. Feel free to DM me here.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 1, 2018)

John Lawrence would have them all.


----------



## EDC (Jan 3, 2018)

A nice item for the collector or historian.

1947 Dinner at La Moye Jersey For Visit By Dulwich Hamlet FC Many Autographs  | eBay


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 3, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet women V Hackney women 1995 mlet


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 4, 2018)

Anyone remember that covered terracing at Waltham Abbey, trumpeted by some on here as what we need at Champion Hill....

Abbotts forced to move fixture due to storm damage - The Bostik Football League


----------



## EDC (Jan 4, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Anyone remember that covered terracing at Waltham Abbey, trumpeted by some on here as what we need at Champion Hill....
> 
> Abbotts forced to move fixture due to storm damage - The Bostik Football League


That’s the more substantial bit along the side too.  Lots of H & S involved in scaffolding, it’s not just bolt it together and leave it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

EDC said:


> That’s the more substantial bit along the side too.  Lots of H & S involved in scaffolding, it’s not just bolt it together and leave it.









To be fair, it was (a) quite an exceptional storm and (b) a fairly flimsy-looking structure to start off with. There's no cross-bracing for starters.


----------



## EDC (Jan 4, 2018)

editor said:


> To be fair, it was (a) quite an exceptional storm and (b) a fairly flimsy-looking structure to start off with. There's no cross-bracing for starters.


Ledgers or sway braces to use the correct terms.  The standards need to be set in concrete and or bolted to the perimeter fencing.  A scaffold with a tin hat basically becomes a parachute in high winds.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

EDC said:


> Ledgers or sway braces to use the correct terms.  The standards need to be set in concrete and or bolted to the perimeter fencing.  A scaffold with a tin hat basically becomes a parachute in high winds.


So we agree that the one above was rather a flimsy and shoddy affair?


----------



## EDC (Jan 5, 2018)

Dunno.  I’ve no idea how long it’s been there, could have withstood worse in the past for all I know. I’ll let Mishi answer for himself but I bet it’s something along the lines of a bit of cheap scaffolding for the sake of covering the ends may not be the right  answer.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

EDC said:


> Dunno.  I’ve no idea how long it’s been there, could have withstood worse in the past for all I know. I’ll let Mishi answer for himself but I bet it’s something along the lines of a bit of cheap scaffolding for the sake of covering the ends may not be the right  answer.


No, but well built - but still relatively affordable - scaffolding will be a shit load better for our big crowds than getting drenched every time it rains.  Other clubs manage to build such structures that don't get blown away by storms and - to me - offering some basic shelter is the least we can do to the people who are paying the club money week after week.

After all, we are supposed to be a club that is trying to make football inviting to as many people as possible, are we not?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 5, 2018)

To be perfectly honest, my personal viewpoint is that having some cover behind the goal is WAY DOWN the list of priorities, in the current situation.

At the moment we only have a very short-term agreement to play at Champion Hill, and every spare penny simply has to be channelled into the "12th Man" fund, to keep the current squad together, and also to conclude the fundraising for the "Inter City 125" campaign. To splash out, or raise money, on cover at a ground that we have no idea if we will even be playing at next season or beyond, on the few matchdays of a season when it rains, is ludicrous at the moment, more so than it ever has been.

In an ideal football utopian world we could build/develop into a perfect ground, but that simply ain't gonna happen...


----------



## Nivag (Jan 5, 2018)

Another way of looking at it is if we don't make coming to watch Dulwich a good experience in the short-term and fans won't keep coming back due to the facilities not being updated, it'll mean future income will suffer.
I agree a roof is low down on that at the moment, but things such as the toilets not being nice and the tea bar running out of tea will piss people off.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 5, 2018)

Another way of looking at it is..if we spend money now on building cover rather than stabilising our Club RIGHT NOW there will be nothing for them to come back to...

But the other things you mention are beyond the control of any of us, and the responsibility of those under the control of Meadow Residential, unfortunately...


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be perfectly honest, my personal viewpoint is that having some cover behind the goal is WAY DOWN the list of priorities, in the current situation.
> 
> At the moment we only have a very short-term agreement to play at Champion Hill, and every spare penny simply has to be channelled into the "12th Man" fund, to keep the current squad together, and also to conclude the fundraising for the "Inter City 125" campaign. To splash out, or raise money, on cover at a ground that we have no idea if we will even be playing at next season or beyond, on the few matchdays of a season when it rains, is ludicrous at the moment, more so than it ever has been.
> 
> In an ideal football utopian world we could build/develop into a perfect ground, but that simply ain't gonna happen...


My personal viewpoint is that if it wasn't for constant negative feedback, us supporters could have crowdfunded a couple of affordable temporary stands a few seasons ago and made the matchday experience infinitely better both for us and new visitors. It would cost the club nothing and it's inaccurate to to suggest that any money that went into a stand would have otherwise gone into the 12th man fund.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 5, 2018)

editor said:


> My personal viewpoint is that if it wasn't for constant negative feedback, us supporters could have crowdfunded a couple of affordable temporary stands a few seasons ago and made the matchday experience infinitely better both for us and new visitors. It would cost the club nothing and it's inaccurate to to suggest that any money that went into a stand would have otherwise gone into the 12th man fund.


You may well be right, but the fact is that it didn't happen a few years ago, and until we know for sure that we can still play at Champion Hill beyond the end of the season I feel there's little point worrying about it. Personally I'm giving everything I can to the 12th Man fund right now and I'm not going to give any of that towards a quick fix roof behind the goal. 

If, after the Hamburg tour, we're in a position to commence next season at Champion Hill with a secure agreement to stay for the foreseeable future and with the club having greater control over managing its budget without needing to rely so heavily on 12th Man funding then I'd be all for resurrecting the abortive "Raise the Roof " campaign of 20 years ago.


----------



## Scolly (Jan 5, 2018)

Lets not forget it's not our ground and it's been likely for some time (I would suggest years) that we wouldn't get permission to put up any structures in the ground ourselves.  

I can't remember the last time I actually got wet at a home game, maybe a few times a year at most.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 5, 2018)

I can think of one home game this season (that I was at) when it rained badly for a long time - Hendon.

It’s a relatively rare occurrence.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 5, 2018)

Exactly. The sun is always shining in south London. Compared to say...Wales.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 5, 2018)

Scolly said:


> Lets not forget it's not our ground and it's been likely for some time (I would suggest years) that we wouldn't get permission to put up any structures in the ground ourselves.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I actually got wet at a home game, maybe a few times a year at most.





Cyclodunc said:


> I can think of one home game this season (that I was at) when it rained badly for a long time - Hendon.
> 
> It’s a relatively rare occurrence.


It's certainly a pertinent point about needing the permission and co-operation Of the great Satan that is Meadow for any alterations to the ground. 

As for getting wet, I'd say a roof is as much about amplifying the vocal support and enhancing the atmosphere as keeping dry. 

From a practical point of view I'd rather have more steps of terracing so more people get a clear view than more cover.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 5, 2018)

^^ definitely on that last bit.  If I'm going to the football, I expect I might get a bit wet, but as a short-arse, it'd be good to be able to see better!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 5, 2018)

editor said:


> My personal viewpoint is that if it wasn't for constant negative feedback, us supporters could have crowdfunded a couple of affordable temporary stands a few seasons ago and made the matchday experience infinitely better both for us and new visitors. It would cost the club nothing and it's inaccurate to to suggest that any money that went into a stand would have otherwise gone into the 12th man fund.


 As someone who certainly qualifies as one of those 'us supporters' it's just not a priority for me.
Crowdfunding can be organised by anyone....there's nothing to stop you, or a group of those 'us supporters' setting up such a Crowdfunding scheme. If there is the will and the backing for it...then it would be done, regardless of any so-called 'constant negative feedback'.
I look forward to the 'Brixton Buzz Stand' being opened in the not too distant future.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As someone who certainly qualifies as one of those 'us supporters' it's just not a priority for me.
> Crowdfunding can be organised by anyone....there's nothing to stop you, or a group of those 'us supporters' setting up such a Crowdfunding scheme.


Well there is when the suggestion is met with a wave of negativity, especially from people who hold positions within the club.

So I'll give up and stand in the rain and watch new fans get pissed off.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 5, 2018)

London has (very roughly) 600mm of rainfall per year.
Light rainfall is defined as 2.5mm per hour.
That equates to 240 rain hours per year in London.
There are 8,760 hours in a year.
There is thus a 2.74% chance that it will rain in any given hour.
Allowing that a game takes two hours, there is therefore a 4.75% chance that it will rain during any given match. Or a 95.25% chance that it won't.

Conclusions.
1. Until such time as we have more than a 95.25% chance of a long term future, my money is going in 12th Man.
2. It really doesn't rain all that much...


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

scousedom said:


> London has (very roughly) 600mm of rainfall per year.
> Light rainfall is defined as 2.5mm per hour.
> That equates to 240 rain hours per year in London.
> There are 8,760 hours in a year.
> ...


Stands aren't just about keeping dry of course (even though I have plenty of photographic proof of being pissed on at Champion Hill). They can play a massive part in helping create more noise from the fans. I haven't got any maths to support how much difference vastly increased supporter noise makes, but I'd wager it's more than a little bit.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Well there is when the suggestion is met with a wave of negativity, especially from people who hold positions within the club.
> 
> So I'll give up and stand in the rain and watch new fans get pissed off.


 If you have the belief it doesn't matter what 'people who hold positions within the club', whoever they may be, hold.
If you are referring specifically to me, which you may not it could be a general comment, I can only say that first and foremost I am a supporter, and always will be. The fact I hold a 'position' is irrelevant.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2018)

Beno Obano: ‘I didn't want to be sitting in the City just telling stories about Maro’


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm glad I carried on reading...I was wondering where that piece was going!


----------



## Nivag (Jan 5, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Beno Obano: ‘I didn't want to be sitting in the City just telling stories about Maro’


It said he had a trial for Dulwich in The Times and the Telegraph said he played upfront but no mention of how many games hr played.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2018)

Like those above, I do worry about sustaining attendances, which is now more important than ever, given the direct funding of players from the takings
In the past people had the luxury of saying they enjoyed smaller crowds
but now, I really think without the huge attendances we get now and the income and network of contacts that brings, we may well have gone under before Christmas

Obviously, we need to be continually reviewing our match day operations (not that we have complete control) and I think we are trying hard to provide a professional match day operation at Champion Hill with the support of a handful of dedicated volunteers

Numerous things have improved

but still issues persist around bars and food
the toilets issue is another, its not just the plumbing or flooding, its the lack of toilet paper etc or the Car wash spraying those waiting at the the turnstiles - this is a safety issue

Many other issues are no-doubt unquantified because people dont kick off about them, but for example bike racks, breast feeding facilities,

 I think the growing number of children under 13 (while free) could be offered the opportunity to be more involved,  (all this I fully accept take time and organisation we dont presently have)

Likewise, the lack of singing is an issue as it can have an impact on the atmosphere and I would argue at times the team performance - Gavin used to call the fans the extra man (because they could hear us)

I accept equally that issues like securing support and membership of DHST, 50-50, programme sales and 12th man are also vital on match days

The Editor's view that a scaffold stand would offer coverage from the elements and a better atmosphere are surely a valid contribution, regardless of whether in the final analysis they prove too difficult or expensive or indeed overtaken by other priorities.

At the end of the day its not about a scaffold stand, surely its about sustaining and building on the truly fantastic support we have gained for match days and addressing the issues we are faced with, with limited resources and a volunteer workforce - and we must be able to point fans in the right direction if they which to raise issues, concerns, suggestions ? - even if they are told this cannot be actioned because it falls within the purview of Meadows 

We have done so much right, we have built an incredible fan base, we need to somehow keep moving forward


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Like those above, I do worry about sustaining attendances, which is now more important than ever, given the direct funding of players from the takings
> In the past people had the luxury of saying they enjoyed smaller crowds
> but now, I really think without the huge attendances we get now and the income and network of contacts that brings, we may well have gone under before Christmas
> 
> ...


The atmosphere - or at least the atmosphere we used to have - was one of the prize attractions about the club and something that marked us out as different compared to just about every other team in our league. Sadly something seems to have slipped away on that score recently. A roof would help A LOT but I promise I'm not going to go on about that anymore!


----------



## clog (Jan 5, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> If you have the belief it doesn't matter what 'people who hold positions within the club', whoever they may be, hold.
> If you are referring specifically to me, which you may not it could be a general comment, I can only say that first and foremost I am a supporter, and always will be. The fact I hold a 'position' is irrelevant.


If you hold a position then the fact you hold it is not irrelevant when you are making statements on this board. Regardless of you keep saying that it is.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 6, 2018)

clog said:


> If you hold a position then the fact you hold it is not irrelevant when you are making statements on this board. Regardless of you keep saying that it is.


So what you are saying is, that as a Club Committee member I am not allowed to have my own view point and opinions, despite the fact I have supported our Club for coming up to 44 years?

If that is the case then please let me know & I will refrain from posting on here, if you can please clarify this with the Chair of the Football Committee, liamdhfc I would be most grateful. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So what you are saying is, that as a Club Committee member I am not allowed to have my own view point and opinions, despite the fact I have supported our Club for coming up to 44 years?
> 
> If that is the case then please let me know & I will refrain from posting on here, if you can please clarify this with the Chair of the Football Committee, liamdhfc I would be most grateful. Thank you.


I think she was saying that of course you're entitled to post your opinions here but - rightly or wrongly - there is a strong impression that your opinions will hold more 'weight' with the club than a mere spectator because of your official role and your 'seniority.'  Surely you can can understand that point?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 7, 2018)

editor said:


> I think she was saying that of course you're entitled to post your opinions here but - rightly or wrongly - there is a strong impression that your opinions will hold more 'weight' with the club than a mere spectator because of your official role and your 'seniority.'  Surely you can can understand that point?


I can understand the point, but quite frankly, I don't agree with it,and from my response it didn't read like that to me. Whether a supporter has been here for forty years or four years, or even the proverbial five minutes, each and everyone is entitled to their opinion. I certainly don't carry much influence in the boardroom. I am simply a lifelong fan, who volunteers to serve on the Football Club Committee, no more no less.
I try to do my bit for the Football Club I love, sometimes things work out & it might be a 'job well done'. Other times they don't work and/or I make a bit of a prat of myself.
No more, no less.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 7, 2018)

Shame to hear on twitter that we are not going to order more replica shirts - for sale in the mega container
but I am sure the economics are difficult given close to the end of the season and we don't want to end up with a stock of unsold shirts

just out of interest how many replica shirts have DHFC sold ? is this many more than last season ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 8, 2018)

DHFC don't sell replica shirts, DHST do.

The only way round 'not ordering anymore' I suppose is to put out an appeal by a certain date: your last chance to order, & all that, by say, the end of January, and if the minimum is reached...

But I'd suggest that the new retro top will usurp this for business.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 8, 2018)

A few artists I know use the method of a timed release/ordering period to sell screenprints, that way they know exactly how many to order and zero surplus stock. 

If there is a demand for more, they create a waiting list and once a decent number are on it they'll do another timed release to get the orders. If the number isn't reached to make it profitable it doesn't get printed.
Sometimes they'll have the second edition slightly different for those collectors that want everything.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 8, 2018)

Nivag said:


> A few artists I know use the method of a timed release/ordering period to sell screenprints, that way they know exactly how many to order and zero surplus stock.
> 
> If there is a demand for more, they create a waiting list and once a decent number are on it they'll do another timed release to get the orders. If the number isn't reached to make it profitable it doesn't get printed.
> Sometimes they'll have the second edition slightly different for those collectors that want everything.


 Have no problem with all of that, apart from the last sentence... to me that reads 'rip of the people who care and collect the most...'


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 8, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Shame to hear on twitter that we are not going to order more replica shirts - for sale in the mega container
> but I am sure the economics are difficult given close to the end of the season and we don't want to end up with a stock of unsold shirts
> 
> just out of interest how many replica shirts have DHFC sold ? is this many more than last season ?


Retro style shirts marking the 125th anniversary are going on sale soon but you need to reserve one. See details elsewhere on the forum.
Edited to add:
Top of this thread: Supporters’ Trust raise £2,000 for the 12th Man Scheme and new retro shirt design released


----------



## Nivag (Jan 8, 2018)

I kinda of agree with you, but it means those who want the first edition get something special and those who missed out still get a chance to buy one albeit a bit different. It can be something as simple as a different label inside or in case of artwork a different colour variant which wouldn't work in this scenario. 
For the exploration of those who want every item, then football clubs should stop changing their shirt designs or different styles of scarves..
It's something that happens when people sell merchandise in sport and music, you need to keep changing them so people keep buying them.
Some folk love the exclusivity of certain items while others are happy to have 1 or 2 items to show their support regardless of which year/season it was bought.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2018)

I hope we get at least one snowy game this season! 












Dulwich Hamlet push for promotion in snow-battered win over Whitstable


----------



## dcdulwich (Jan 11, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Shame to hear on twitter that we are not going to order more replica shirts - for sale in the mega container


It appears it may be the case that you can’t believe everything you read on Twitter.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2018)

editor said:


> I hope we get at least one snowy game this season!



I don’t!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> It appears it may be the case that you can’t believe everything you read on Twitter.



You’re a stable genius


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2018)

#justsaying
but by the time you read this ....it may have changed


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 11, 2018)

Tbh i trust they know what they’re doing and there are things like minimum orders and surplus stock to take into account. Have faith in the merch lead.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 11, 2018)

7/8 weeks? Let's hope we still have a Club by the time  they arrive! 
( general comment, NOT one aimed at the DHST merchandise team, I hasten to add!)


----------



## Jules P (Jan 12, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> Tbh i trust they know what they’re doing and there are things like minimum orders and surplus stock to take into account. Have faith in the merch lead.


"Trust"... clever!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Dunno where that came from, but a shame they can't get the bloody name of our league right! Grr!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 13, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Dunno where that came from, but a shame they can't get the bloody name of our league right! Grr!


Makes me wonder how accurate their statistics are when they make mistakes like that!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 13, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Makes me wonder how accurate their statistics are when they make mistakes like that!


 It's an annoying common mistake that a number of clubs in our own division and even local papers make, apeing the Premeir League. What annoys me is when fans at our level do it, whilst using the AMF hashtag thingy, then copying 'modern football' themselves!

And this week the 'Southwark News' referred to the 'Bostick League'!


----------



## jnrknight (Jan 13, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's an annoying common mistake that a number of clubs in our own division and even local papers make, apeing the Premeir League. What annoys me is when fans at our level do it, whilst using the AMF hashtag thingy, then copying 'modern football' themselves!
> 
> And this week the 'Southwark News' referred to the 'Bostick League'!



I’m confused. If not the Isthmian Premier League what is the correct name for the division that we play in?


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 13, 2018)

ILPD
Isthmian League Premier Division


----------



## jnrknight (Jan 13, 2018)

jnrknight said:


> I’m confused. If not the Isthmian Premier League what is the correct name for the division that we play in?



Maybe I’ve answere my own question while having a particularly long poo - are you guys asserting that Dulwich Hamlet play football in the Premier Division of the Isthmian League & that any conflation of the two sets off severe internal pedant alarm bells?


----------



## jnrknight (Jan 13, 2018)

jnrknight said:


> Maybe I’ve answere my own question while having a particularly long poo - are you guys asserting that Dulwich Hamlet play football in the Premier Division of the Isthmian League & that any conflation of the two sets off severe internal pedant alarm bells?



Sorry forgot the obligatory


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 14, 2018)

jnrknight said:


> Maybe I’ve answere my own question while having a particularly long poo - are you guys asserting that Dulwich Hamlet play football in the Premier Division of the Isthmian League & that any conflation of the two sets off severe internal pedant alarm bells?



A long poo normally brings clarity to what previously seemed confusing #throneforthought


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And this week the 'Southwark News' referred to the 'Bostick League'!


At least the Southwark News knows how to spell "stick", even if the sponsors don't.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 14, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> At least the Southwark News knows how to spell "stick", even if the sponsors don't.


Although it's a brand not a spelling....


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Although it's a brand not a spelling....


I'm a stikler for accuracy.. Damn! STICKLER.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 19, 2018)

Had a random bloke come up to me down in Guildford today. Saw the scarf and asked if I supported DHFC. He asked how the ground situation was, said he was Woking himself but was following our story and wished us all the best.
Anyway, made me think what a bloody good job the committee, the trust, and everyone else who has helped has done to get our name and plight out there. So Well done and cheers!


----------



## EDC (Jan 20, 2018)

^ That’s got the likes to post ratio boosted big time.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 22, 2018)

liamdhfc  speaks in Saturday's programme as the crisis continues...

If you missed the Chairman's column - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 26, 2018)

Did I ever mention that Steve McKimm was a cunt?


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Did I ever mention that Steve McKimm was a cunt?


What a piece of loathsome racist shit.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 10, 2018)

editor said:


> What a piece of loathsome racist shit.



Could well be our next manager. Highly thought of as a man and manager by many Dulwich fans


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Could well be our next manager. Highly thought of as a man and manager by many Dulwich fans


There's no Dulwich fans I know who support this scumbag's right wing politics.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 11, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Could well be our next manager. Highly thought of as a man and manager by many Dulwich fans


Highly thought of as a *player* by many Hamlet fans, based on 3 or 4 years playing for our club. Personally I don't know him as a man, and his record as a manager looks mediocre to me.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 11, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Highly thought of as a *player* by many Hamlet fans, based on 3 or 4 years playing for our club. Personally I don't know him as a man, and his record as a manager looks mediocre to me.



I'm just worried about the future. Desperate times at the moment ☹️


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Could well be our next manager. Highly thought of as a man and manager by many Dulwich fans


 And you base that on?
As a bloke he's ok to talk to, you can't change peoples' opinions, but as a manager he should not be spouting them online, if it goes again Club policies. And his would clearly go against ours. So no, with the current Football Club Chair & Committee I do not believe he would become a future manager of ours with the current fans we have on the Committee.

I am sure, in fact I know, there is a percentage, albeit a minority of a percentage, of our current fans who have right-wing views. I cannot change that...my 'job' is to make sure they're not heard on a match day at Champion Hill, or at all, if that person is in some sort of position, volunteer, or footballing staff at Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 12, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And you base that on?
> As a bloke he's ok to talk to, you can't change peoples' opinions, but as a manager he should not be spouting them online, if it goes again Club policies. And his would clearly go against ours. So no, with the current Football Club Chair & Committee I do not believe he would become a future manager of ours with the current fans we have on the Committee.
> 
> I am sure, in fact I know, there is a percentage, albeit a minority of a percentage, of our current fans who have right-wing views. I cannot change that...my 'job' is to make sure they're not heard on a match day at Champion Hill, or at all, if that person is in some sort of position, volunteer, or footballing staff at Dulwich Hamlet.



Which bit do I base it on?

The manager bit? Because he manages in our league and is a former player, therefore may well apply if the job became vacant.

You always do an excellent job with nearly everything Mishi, and I for one am very grateful.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And you base that on?
> As a bloke he's ok to talk to, you can't change peoples' opinions, but as a manager he should not be spouting them online, if it goes again Club policies. And his would clearly go against ours. So no, with the current Football Club Chair & Committee I do not believe he would become a future manager of ours with the current fans we have on the Committee.
> 
> I am sure, in fact I know, there is a percentage, albeit a minority of a percentage, of our current fans who have right-wing views. I cannot change that...my 'job' is to make sure they're not heard on a match day at Champion Hill, or at all, if that person is in some sort of position, volunteer, or footballing staff at Dulwich Hamlet.


With that cunt in charge I'd be looking for a new club. But then he's never going to get the job anyway.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Which bit do I base it on?
> 
> The manager bit? Because he manages in our league and is a former player, therefore may well apply if the job became vacant.
> 
> You always do an excellent job with nearly everything Mishi, and I for one am very grateful.


 If the job became available it would be on such a low budget I don't think it would suit him...
Being a former player would have nothing to do with things, as far as I am concerned...
He could apply but highly unlikely & thus highly hypothetical.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 12, 2018)

editor said:


> With that cunt in charge I'd be looking for a new club. But then he's never going to get the job anyway.


 Exactly!


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2018)

Vote!
Dulwich Hamlet – Vote for the January 2018 Goal of the Month


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 20, 2018)

Some quite worrying stuff here: https://www.londonnewsonline.co.uk/...stopped-them-making-moves-in-transfer-market/


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Some quite worrying stuff here: https://www.londonnewsonline.co.uk/...stopped-them-making-moves-in-transfer-market/


Indeed: 



> Hamlet chairman Liam Hickey revealed recently that a “significant sum of money” was needed for the club to meet paying their bills and salaries for the remainder of the campaign.
> 
> “There is a discussion with the owners at the moment as to whether they are going to release money we believe to have been promised to the club,” said Dulwich boss Rose. “If that happens – and it is what we have budgeted for – then there won’t be a problem seeing us through to the end of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2018)

Philosophy Football posted link to an article on match day operation's admittedly aimed at lower league professional clubs  - which included main themes as follows...............

First Impressions (website, ticket purchase & finding information)
Social Media
Travel (especially ‘the last mile’)
Stadium Vicinity (everything that happens prior to entry, including signage, fan zones, activities, entertainment, etc.)
Retail & Merchandise
Refreshments
Inside the Stadium (everything that happens once through the turnstile, including PA, facilities, view, comfort, toilets, atmosphere, signage, etc.)


----------



## bkbk (Feb 22, 2018)

Stimson: There will be no Thurrock FC next season | Thurrock Gazette

This is very sad news. Always found them a more than affable bunch personally.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2018)

*Ostersunds FK | On A Mission To Beat Modern Football*


----------



## crocustim (Feb 26, 2018)

Have you heard of the microfinance platform Kiva? It facilitates loans to individuals or in developing nations by grouping loans of $25 together. These loans get repaid over a period after which you can withdraw the funds or re-lend via the platform.

You don't make profit and the repayment rate is 97% so it's not an investment model! But it does mean your money is doing good when you are not using it.

I have set up a Dulwich Hamlet Fan's team on Kiva to spread the word with each new loan.

Join if you think this sounds like something you want to do: Kiva - Join Tim on Kiva


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 27, 2018)

Fantastic result for Merstham at Sutton United this evening winning 2-1 and thus keeping Dulwich Hamlet as the record winners of the Surrey Senior Cup for another year. 16 times winners, 1 clear of Sutton United and 3 clear of Woking.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Mar 1, 2018)

Snow in Toscana. Gorgeous


----------



## Nivag (Mar 1, 2018)

Any news on who might be in goal on Saturday?


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 1, 2018)

Frosty


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Any news on who might be in goal on Saturday?


----------



## otzenpunk (Mar 2, 2018)

Sorry for off-topic, but I've got a little question. Does anybody know this Bruce (@goonerbruce1982) on Twitter guy? He's got a DHFC profile picture and is constantly spamming his "Wingate & Finchley vs. Dulwich Hamlet" video—which I haven't viewed, because I don't want to give him clicks—into completely unrelated discussions. Login on Twitter I thought, before I report him to Twitter, maybe somebody here knows who he is and is able to make him stop this behaviour.

And if this is not the case, maybe you don't like this abuse of your club logo either.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2018)

otzenpunk said:


> Sorry for off-topic, but I've got a little question. Does anybody know this Bruce (@goonerbruce1982) on Twitter guy? He's got a DHFC profile picture and is constantly spamming his "Wingate & Finchley vs. Dulwich Hamlet" video—which I haven't viewed, because I don't want to give him clicks—into completely unrelated discussions. Login on Twitter I thought, before I report him to Twitter, maybe somebody here knows who he is and is able to make him stop this behaviour.
> 
> And if this is not the case, maybe you don't like this abuse of your club logo either.


I don't think Twitter will be interested if you report him. Just put him on ignore.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 2, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Any news on who might be in goal on Saturday?



Hamlet Borrow Sky Blues Keeper - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 2, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Hamlet Borrow Sky Blues Keeper - Pitchero Non-League


Any relation to Kenny Addai, who made two appearances for the Hamlet in 1992? I believe Kenny was coaching our keepers a few years ago .


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 4, 2018)

Hat trick for erhun yesterday on Southend beach


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 4, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Any relation to Kenny Addai, who made two appearances for the Hamlet in 1992? I believe Kenny was coaching our keepers a few years ago .



I have been told that he's his son!


----------



## HFCJohn (Mar 4, 2018)

Corey played 5 games for us in January as cover for Tom Lovelock, conceded 14 goals.

Played extremely well on debut at Sutton in the FA Trophy, then wasn't helped by the back four going to sleep for a month in front of him. There were questions around our fans as to how well he was able to organise his defence during that time though.

Certainly got ability - hope he deputises well for Preston.

And yes, he is Kenny's son. Kenny was in attendance at most of, if not all of our games Corey appeared in. Nice bloke.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 4, 2018)

HFCJohn said:


> There were questions around our fans as to how well he was able to organise his defence during that time though.


I guess that's always a danger when you have to parachute a youngster into a new team behind players he's never worked with.

Anyway his dad's a goalkeeping coach and he's got Steve Ogrizovic to work with at Coventry so he's not short of guidance.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2018)

Just read this
Threat of eviction grows for Dulwich Hamlet as row with stadium owners escalates
Copyright Dulwich Hamlet? fuck me what *utter* cunts. 
Compulsary purchase order from Southwark Council> What are the odds? 
Sorry cant find the thread discussing this


----------



## mickydoodle (Mar 7, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Just read this
> Threat of eviction grows for Dulwich Hamlet as row with stadium owners escalates
> Copyright Dulwich Hamlet? fuck me what *utter* cunts.
> Compulsary purchase order from Southwark Council> What are the odds?
> Sorry cant find the thread discussing this


......it's here: Notice served and Dulwich Hamlet locked out of ground


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

I've posted it here to save contaminating your computer by visiting the page, but The Scum has really gone to town on the hipster stuff:



> NOWHERE TO GO
> *Dulwich Hamlet: The hipster non-league club to become nomads after being evicted in row with landlords*
> The trendy Isthmian League club are in danger of losing their Champion Hill stadium and are in talks for suitable alternatives
> 
> ...


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> I've posted it here to save contaminating your computer by visiting the page, but The Scum has really gone to town on the hipster stuff:


What a nauseating load of tosh. They've almost treated our plight as some sort of sideshow and haven't expressed any genuine sympathy whatsoever. The biggest daily newspaper in the country should be calling the Meadows of this world to account instead of spouting drivel.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> What a nauseating load of tosh. They've almost treated our plight as some sort of sideshow and haven't expressed any genuine sympathy whatsoever. The biggest daily newspaper in the country should be calling the Meadows of this world to account instead of spouting drivel.


 It's 'The Sun'....just ignore. Any decent-minded person will see through this pile of drivel.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 8, 2018)

What annoys me is the number of regular Sun readers who will just consume it as light entertainment and believe every word. The "overnight" increase in our crowds has taken almost a decade of steady progress. It's their darlings at Billericay who've had the overnight increase from 300 to 1,000+.


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 10, 2018)

While that article is mostly awful, the plug for the JustGiving page has helped enormously, so no complaints from me


----------



## petee (Mar 11, 2018)

...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 11, 2018)

Big piece in there on Friday, a full page in the sports bit in the middle, Erhun supporting us.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 14, 2018)

The latest from Liam, from last night's programme:

Liam in the chair... - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The latest from Liam, from last night's programme:
> 
> Liam in the chair... - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


I'll see if I can find a bit of time to post up a suitably vitriolic post on Buzz based on this. Meadow really are the fucking pits.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Can I just say that I like the way that the guy's bobble hat looks to continue the 'O' in Meadow.

That is all.


----------



## mickydoodle (Mar 17, 2018)

Update from the Pitchero Non-league site: Latest On Dulwich Hamlet`s Champion Hill Situation...... - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2018)

hearing about dulwich on ajazerra 

wtf


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

> The Hamlet are one of the best non-league clubs in the English soccer structure, but the pay is still too paltry for the players to make a living from the game. Most of them have jobs away from the pitch. None of them are celebrities, which closes the emotional distance between fans and the players. The players are more relatable. They’re playing for the same reasons that so many fans attend: For a sense of community, and to be part of the club’s history.
> 
> Several times, the fans applauded a player after a mistake or when one was having a particularly bad game. If the player was subbed, he was given an ovation. It was a culture shock after years of watching bigger teams, where the distance to empathy between fans and players is much greater, and fans take it as an obligation to boo struggling players.
> 
> I don’t remember if the Hamlet won that game, it didn’t really matter to me. What stuck with me was how kind everyone was to the players and to an outsider who they readily accepted into their fold. What I enjoyed was being there with Andi, talking to fans, making jokes at the opposition goalkeeper within earshot, and drinking can after can of inexpensive beer. I remember being very happy there.


How a small English soccer club helped me see beyond my poverty


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 20, 2018)

Good leaving. Good signing for Bognor. Good six goals. 

Big up Sekajja. Good agent.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 21, 2018)

Song sheets! whatever next 
Manchester United: Song sheets and 'cheerleader' ideas discussed by club


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 21, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Song sheets! whatever next
> Manchester United: Song sheets and 'cheerleader' ideas discussed by club


in how many languages ?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 25, 2018)

SDE said:


> Sing-a-long-a-ding-dong
> 
> On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...
> 
> ...


----------



## petee (Mar 29, 2018)

teh kittehs support your club


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 3, 2018)

just eight more games to go 
4 home
4 away

Saturday 7th away at Burgess Hill Town (who languish at the bottom of the league)

Really need to maximise away and home support (especially week 9th April)
key home games
10th (Tonbridge Angels) and 12th April (Dorking Wanderers)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 15, 2018)

Still one of the best from Duncan


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 23, 2018)

ummmm Women's football team....remembering the days when Dulwich Hamlet had a women's team


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2018)

They are part of the Lambeth All-Stars FC set up, and 'squat' on the all-weather concrete for training.

Yes, I remember when we had a womens' team too...they weren't very good, to be fair...


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2018)

Saucy...



> The Dulwich fans are known to keep on swinging and singing the game



En udda fågel i fotbollens huvudstad |


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Saucy...
> 
> The Dulwich fans are known to keep on swinging and singing the game
> 
> En udda fågel i fotbollens huvudstad |


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 2, 2018)

Have cut together every goal from this season. Give it a watch!


----------



## chris gil (May 4, 2018)

Love the pink and blue decorated tree on goose green roundabout , hats off to whoever did it


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

Nice 

<Ooops! Hang on>


----------



## B.I.G (May 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Nice



Wrong link?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Wrong link?


Oh fuck! Let me fix that.

See below:


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)




----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

Was this posted before?


----------



## Pink Panther (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Was this posted before?


Don't think so. Just watched it. Cheers Ed.


----------



## WillClunas (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Was this posted before?




"I'm not really that superstitious, I just try and stick to the same routine" - the greatest


----------



## 3010 (May 12, 2018)

I must admit I laughed at this tweet #eurovision:


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 13, 2018)

Like many, I awoke this morning to the sad news of the passing of Dame Tessa Jowell (former MP for Dulwich)

While much will be said about her compassion, work as a Government Minister and how she helped bring the Olympics (against huge odds) to London.

She was also a supporter of Dulwich Hamlet FC and took a keen interest in the Club's endeavours

"in the end, what gives a life meaning is not only how it is lived, but how it draws to a close."


Love and condolences to her family and many friends.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 14, 2018)




----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

These photos are fantastic

















The incredible history of Dulwich Hamlet FC


----------



## editor (May 18, 2018)

Just posted this:

Dulwich Hamlet defy their evil landlords Meadow and celebrate their 125th year with retro badge


----------



## Nivag (May 18, 2018)

editor said:


> These photos are fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are great!!! Can we reintroduce the star for the centre spot?


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 19, 2018)

Nivag said:


> They are great!!! Can we reintroduce the star for the centre spot?


and flat caps for keepers!


----------



## gnar182 (May 19, 2018)

Seems like everywhere I go within the Brixton/Dulwich/Herne Hill area there’s one of these knocking about in an unsuspecting toilet. Always makes me proud 

(Courtesy of the Half Moon)


----------



## EDC (May 19, 2018)

Proud that the supporters constantly hang around in the bogs?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 20, 2018)

EDC said:


> Proud that the supporters constantly hang around in the bogs?


No comment!


----------



## Sparkle Motion (May 22, 2018)

Looks like you are coming to Maidstone for a friendly on July 28th.


----------



## stonethecrows (May 24, 2018)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Looks like you are coming to Maidstone for a friendly on July 28th.


STONES FANS FORUM

Nice looking fixture v Dulwich Hamlet.
Club and fans always very welcome.
Pick of the friendlies so far

*STONES WEBSITE

The Stones will welcome Dulwich Hamlet to the Gallagher for a pre-season friendly this summer.*

The two sides will meet on Saturday 28 July, kick off 15:00.

*Club chief executive Bill Williams said:*_ “After Dulwich won promotion via the play-offs, several fans contacted us about arranging a friendly. The invite went in and we’re delighted to be hosting them._

_“Games between the two sides were always entertaining and few will forget winning the league at Champion Hill in 2015._

_“Much has been written about that ground in recent months and fans will have the chance to help our old friends at the game.”_

To assist Save Dulwich Hamlet – a supporter-led campaign set-up after the club was evicted from Champion Hill – there will be a collection during the afternoon.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

This sounds great but where does one get Groundtastic - The Football Grounds Magazine?


----------



## dcdulwich (May 28, 2018)

editor said:


> This sounds great but where does one get Groundtastic - The Football Grounds Magazine?



Orders - Groundtastic


----------



## Pink Panther (May 28, 2018)

editor said:


> This sounds great but where does one get Groundtastic - The Football Grounds Magazine?]


I used to buy that regularly when it was available from Sportspages bookshop in Charing Cross Road. Well worth a read if you're fascinated by the history of football grounds.


----------



## B.I.G (May 28, 2018)

In case anyone thought that Steve McKimm had hate in his heart. I can report that he has been retweeting in support of Tommy Robinson. 

Full of love for all is Mr McKimm.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 28, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> In case anyone thought that Steve McKimm had hate in his heart. I can report that he has been retweeting in support of Tommy Robinson.
> 
> Full of love for all is Mr McKimm.


I thought this was a National South forum?


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

Just spotted some Hamlet players at the Peckham Rye reggae festival!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 29, 2018)

Hopefully the DHST table, or the '12th Man' table will order some in...


----------



## 3010 (Jun 9, 2018)

3 Hamlet Players (Chambers, Ash and Nyren) in the team of the season:


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 25, 2018)

For those that knew him the sad news that David (Dave) Fry passed away on Saturday, gone to young at 50. 
He was an occasional visitor to Champion Hill over the past 25 years or so (some seasons he attended quite a few games) but hs first love,  of photography took him to many a place.

RIP David Fry


----------



## Roger D (Jun 25, 2018)

Awful news, I met Dave in Liverpool back in 1988 and introduced him to non-league football. The main reason he was down Dulwich less in recent years was that he became official club photographer at Prescot Cables FC where he will be badly missed. He nearly made it to Needham Market away last season, sadly it wasn't to be. Some of you may spot a link between the two clubs he watched...

If Shaun's description makes anyone think they may know who Dave was, there's a photo here: -

Club Statement: David Fry (1968-2018) - Prescot Cables Football Club

RIP mate, my trips to Liverpool will be less enjoyable without your company. Thanks for the memories and the idiosyncratic letters.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 25, 2018)

Just noticed the existence of (and purchased on Evil Amazon Kindle) a new book by occasionally Hamlet-mentioning author Joe Kennedy. Whoever he is.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 25, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just noticed the existence of (and purchased on Evil Amazon Kindle) a new book by occasionally Hamlet-mentioning author Joe Kennedy. Whoever he is.



A troublemaker whose commitment to fully automated communism is debateable after not attending the playoff final.

Still buy his book. So he can afford to attend an away match.

Joe K

He *might* sign your kindle.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger D said:


> Awful news, I met Dave in Liverpool back in 1988 and introduced him to non-league football. The main reason he was down Dulwich less in recent years was that he became official club photographer at Prescot Cables FC where he will be badly missed. He nearly made it to Needham Market away last season, sadly it wasn't to be. Some of you may spot a link between the two clubs he watched...
> 
> If Shaun's description makes anyone think they may know who Dave was, there's a photo here: -
> 
> ...


First time on-line since the weekend, was for one of the few times in my life genuinely speechless when I heard the news.  I know he was a good friend of yours Roger D , please pass on my sympathies personally to all of your old Uni crowd, who kept in touch together.

Not sure what to say, hope this does him justice... Dave Fry RIP - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## Roger D (Jun 26, 2018)

Will do mate, I think the old Liverpool University Cables fans from the late 80's will be trying to sponsor a match up there in his memory, or something similar. Thank you for writing the tribute too. Dave would have been deeply embarrassed by the tributes paid to him, I don't think he ever quite realised what he meant to people. Several Liverpool area clubs have paid tribute to him.

He's gone far too soon but I can take comfort from the fact a throwaway comment one day inviting him down the Cables when he had never seen a football match led to a lifelong passion for him and saw him meet a lot of good people.

When I left Liverpool, Prescot Cables put a tribute to me in their proggie. I think Dave will be getting a slightly bigger one, he deserves it.

Thanks to all the old school fans who made him so welcome over the years. It speaks volumes for the welcome he received that he was quickly coming down for matches he fancied even if he knew I had other commitments.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 26, 2018)

I jokingly called him 'Boring Dave', what with his 'monotone' voice & 'granddad jumpers'....but he was anything but, and took it in the jesting it was meant.  Despite his 'quietness' when you spoke to him he had a great sense of humour, really was great company...a really decent bloke, basically.


----------



## Taper (Jun 28, 2018)

I see Cooltan Arts have announced they will wind up tomorrow. They were a Hamlet charity partner for a game a year or so I recall. Great shame.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

Taper said:


> I see Cooltan Arts have announced they will wind up tomorrow. They were a Hamlet charity partner for a game a year or so I recall. Great shame.


They got into a very complicated situation that really wasn't pleasant to witness.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Jun 29, 2018)

Cooltan Arts - Are they any thing to do with the parties that used to be held at the old Job Centre top end of Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2018)

So are Crystal Palace now in the Rotters League?


----------



## clog (Jul 1, 2018)

editor said:


> So are Crystal Palace now in the Rotters League?



They always were.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 1, 2018)

Everyone tweet Mark Bright. 

Brighty (@Mark__Bright) on Twitter


----------



## dcdulwich (Jul 1, 2018)

Matt The Cab said:


> Cooltan Arts - Are they any thing to do with the parties that used to be held at the old Job Centre top end of Coldharbour Lane?


Yes, same organisation.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jul 12, 2018)

Cheer up England fans. Dulwich winning the Bostik Premier division playoff final was way more important than winning the world cup!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 12, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> Cheer up England fans. Dulwich winning the Bostik Premier division playoff final was way more important than winning the world cup!


I'd like to think England can build steadily towards long term success in the same way the Hamlet have done over the last 9 years. This looked like a golden opportunity to win the World Cup because there was no outstanding opponent in our half of the draw following the group stage, but watching the France/Belgium semi-final I found myself thinking "don't fancy our chances against either of these".

In a few years time under the same talented and continuous management I'm hopeful England can reach their goal just as the Hamlet have done, and it won't matter that we have a tougher path to the final because we'll be strong enough to beat whoever stands in our way.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jul 12, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> Cheer up England fans. Dulwich winning the Bostik Premier division playoff final was way more important than winning the world cup!



No it wasn’t!!


----------



## EDC (Jul 12, 2018)

Chelsea winning the FA Cup was more important than anything


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/events/265379874226982/


----------



## jnrknight (Jul 18, 2018)

Some discussion circa. 25 mins about how sections of the seating and fencing at St George's Field were salvaged from the 'old' Champion Hill stands here:

04 It Takes A Village - Broadway To Brazil (podcast)

May be of interest, I am sure some on here can confirm how accurate this is?

The podcast as a whole is a pretty interesting look at the history of Corinthians and their current day incarnation in merger with Causals etc. Dominic Bliss is heavily involved who wrote an excellent book on Erno Erbstein and his involvement got me listening...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 18, 2018)

jnrknight said:


> May be of interest, I am sure some on here can confirm how accurate this is?


Yes, that's accurate. For the final season at our old ground, after planning permission had been given for the Sainsbury's redevelopment, the first three steps of the three terraced sides were concreted over and the condemned cinder terraces behind were fenced off with pale grey corrugated panels, and it's these that have been used to build the main stand at Corinthian Casuals. I've got a feeling they may have had a turnstile or two from our old ground too, but I'm not certain now.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 18, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/265379874226982/



Should probably say more:

Me and Sam Mellish are hosting an exhibition of Dulwich Hamlet photographs from last season at Brick Brewery in Peckham (in the arches below Peckham Rye Station). Opening night is from 7pm on 1st August, and it runs until 6th September.

Hope to see people on the 1st!!!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 19, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Yes, that's accurate. For the final season at our old ground, after planning permission had been given for the Sainsbury's redevelopment, the first three steps of the three terraced sides were concreted over and the condemned cinder terraces behind were fenced off with pale grey corrugated panels, and it's these that have been used to build the main stand at Corinthian Casuals. I've got a feeling they may have had a turnstile or two from our old ground too, but I'm not certain now.



Have a feeling their turnstiles came from Kew gardens...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 25, 2018)

For those who missed liamdhfc 's notes in the Charlton programme, they're now on the Club website:

View From The Directors Box v Charlton Athletic - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> For those who missed liamdhfc 's notes in the Charlton programme, they're now on the Club website:
> 
> View From The Directors Box v Charlton Athletic - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club


Is it OK to reproduce this on Buzz?


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 25, 2018)

Of course


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 29, 2018)

liamdhfc said:


> Of course


Not meaning to speak for Liam, but I am sure anything he publishes in the Club Programme &/or on the Club Website, is already in the public domain, so he will be happy for anyone to share, as long as you mention the source.


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Jul 31, 2018)

Will there be supporters' coach travel to the more far flung grounds?


----------



## the 12th man (Jul 31, 2018)

JoeBoy1959 said:


> Will there be supporters' coach travel to the more far flung grounds?



The trust have kindly offered to take over the running of the coaches so I'm sure they will advertise as such soon.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyone any idea which ones. I'd rather travel by coach, to support such a venture, but need to have an idea of where they will run to, so as not to book advance train tickets...


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 31, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Anyone any idea which ones. I'd rather travel by coach, to support such a venture, but need to have an idea of where they will run to, so as not to book advance train tickets...


The first obvious one would be Bath on 18th August. Cheapest advance tickets from Paddington are £17.50 each way but will have sold out by now for some services. 

Alternatively Network Railcard holders can get day return tickets for only a couple of quid more by splitting the tickets at Didcot (the last stop on the route within the Network Card zone) and you can use any train as long as it's scheduled to call at Didcot, which most do.

Senior/Under 25 railcard holders can presumably get a third off for the entire journey.


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Jul 31, 2018)

the 12th man said:


> The trust have kindly offered to take over the running of the coaches so I'm sure they will advertise as such soon.


Cheers.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 5, 2018)

Woking fans fighting etc against the East Thurrock massive 

East Thurrock United Away Match Thread - Cardboard


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 5, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Woking fans fighting etc against the East Thurrock massive
> 
> East Thurrock United Away Match Thread - Cardboard


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 5, 2018)

Chelsea weren't playing yesterday...


----------



## Roger D (Aug 5, 2018)

Woking have had a few issues with a very small minority of their fans in recent times according to a Cards fan I know. There's a few versions of what happened flying around. One consistent feature in all reports is the lack of mention of Chelsea fans being involved.


----------



## clog (Aug 6, 2018)

A few issues with a very small minority of fans. Hmm.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 6, 2018)

I'll be on the Robert Elms show on BBC Radio London along with Sam Mellish tomorrow talking about our exhibition, and no doubt other DHFC stuff will crop up. Starts at 10am.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 6, 2018)

Roger D said:


> Woking have had a few issues with a very small minority of their fans in recent times according to a Cards fan I know. There's a few versions of what happened flying around. One consistent feature in all reports is the lack of mention of Chelsea fans being involved.





clog said:


> A few issues with a very small minority of fans. Hmm.


Depends on your definition of "a tiny minority". Their average attendance last season was just over 2,000.  Fifteen people would be a "tiny minority" of that - less than 1% - but if fifteen idiots turn up pissed at a much smaller club as part of a several hundred strong away following and start being aggressive and confrontational it's going to be more than enough to spoil the afternoon for a lot of other people and make life difficult for the host club's officials and staff.

Looking at the video all I can see is a few people vaulting the perimeter fence to join in the players' celebrations.  But there fence is there for a reason, if there are hundreds of away fans they can't all go onto the field when a goal goes in so why do a few think it's excusable, and it only needs one of them to collide with an opposing player or for an opposing player to overreact and you've got a potentialy serious flash point.


----------



## EDC (Aug 7, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Chelsea weren't playing yesterday...


Always Chelsea, are you a scouser?


----------



## Roger D (Aug 7, 2018)

As someone who was living in Liverpool in 1989 - supporting Prescot Cables not Liverpool - knew someone killed at Hillsborough, contributed to the FSA submission to the Hillsborough report, met with families of approximately 40 of the dead and worked quietly with various organisations for years to try and expose the cover up surrounding Hillsborough you'll have to forgive me for having a sense of humour failure over that line of argument.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 7, 2018)

EDC said:


> Always Chelsea, are you a scouser?


Shut the fuck up you fucking idiot.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 7, 2018)

EDC said:


> Always Chelsea, are you a scouser?


You said it yourself it's a Chelsea heartland!.


----------



## Latahs (Aug 7, 2018)

I think it's going to get a bit weary if every time Woking do something it's pinned on Chelsea. Imagine what we'd say on here if trouble amongst our fans was blamed on Millwall/Charlton/Palace not being at home.

EDC alone knows what he meant by the 'scouser' comment - but I read it as him suggesting that a fan of Liverpool may wish to reflexively besmirch CFC fans on the basis of very little- in a mildly niggling, jocular fashion, due to little more than their ongoing rivalry. He could has easily have chosen Spurs.

Take a breather everyone (I was going to write calm down!!  )

* I just re-read the thread and note that Roger D's final comment was not connected to EDC's but the follow-up to an earlier comment he made


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 7, 2018)

My initial comment wasn't exactly serious either.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 7, 2018)

Well, this has all got a little out of hand.


----------



## EDC (Aug 7, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> My initial comment wasn't exactly serious either.


And neither was mine


----------



## Matt The Cab (Aug 7, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> My initial comment wasn't exactly serious either.





EDC said:


> And neither was mine



Maybe not.... but



Favelado said:


> Shut the fuck up you fucking idiot.



they might have been....


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 7, 2018)

GREAT TO SEE THIS


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 7, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> I'll be on the Robert Elms show on BBC Radio London along with Sam Mellish tomorrow talking about our exhibition, and no doubt other DHFC stuff will crop up. Starts at 10am.



BBC Radio London - Robert Elms, 07/08/2018

Skip to 37 minutes. I have to warn people that he pluralises the word “Hamlet” a couple of times. Don’t worry, I took him to the roof and dangled him over the edge until he promised to never do it again.


----------



## darryl (Aug 9, 2018)

The antics of the Duchâtelet regime at Charlton in trying to downgrade the friendly has made Charlton’s fanzine: Voice of The Valley - an independent Charlton Athletic fanzine - 9/8 Dulwich Hamlet chairman blasts Addicks


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 9, 2018)

Can I just say a big well done to Duncan & Sam on the exhibition of Dulwich Hamlet photos from last season (and listened o the BBC London interview) - photography is such an important part of transmitting the passion we all have for Dulwich Hamlet - These photos once again exemplify whats great about our Club and how everyone's talents can help make a community - Thanks again

ps: Not forgetting Laraine Bateman's vital contributions on the photography front


----------



## EDC (Aug 13, 2018)

https://www.nme.com/news/music/libertines-shirt-sponsors-local-football-team-2365265


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 14, 2018)

They have previously been sponsored by Bad Manners, in the dim & distant past, I believe.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey all,

Some of you will be aware that we (Ben and Hugo) used to produce a fortnightly podcast. Life took over, we had a two year hiatus. But we are back! In this comeback episode we cover:

Promotion
Pre-season
The National League South so far.

As always, we're very keen to hear your thoughts on how we could improve, and what you want to hear in future episodes! We're going to do our very best to once again make this a fortnightly endeavour. And don't fret, not every episode will be 50+ minutes long!

You can listen wherever you get your podcasts, and also via the link in the tweet below.

Much love,

x


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Aug 15, 2018)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Some of you will be aware that we (Ben and Hugo) used to produce a fortnightly podcast. Life took over, we had a two year hiatus. But we are back! In this comeback episode we cover:
> 
> ...




More Phil Wilson, please.

Given our struggles against those nefarious bastards at Meadow, these podcasts are now needed more than ever. Thanks to the pair of you.


----------



## Latahs (Aug 15, 2018)

Absolutely. FTH has been a massive part of DHFC's cultural eco-system - it certainly helped radicalize me. 
Really, pleased to see (hear) it back.


----------



## Hengry (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello all.  I've got a couple of questions which I hope someone will be kind enough to answer.  I'm planning a day out with a few friends and was thinking of going to watch DHFC play on Saturday 1st Sept vs Hampton and Richmond.  I heard a feature on a podcast a while ago about all the crap you've been through with Meadow and the ground etc so thought DHFC would be a good team to support for the day.  So, my questions are:

I assume we can just turn up on the day and get tickets (no need to buy in advance?)?

And is it right you're now playing at Imperial Fields in Mitcham (as per Wiki)?  Is the best way to get there to go to Mitcham Junction and walk?

Thanks in advance to any who reply.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 25, 2018)

Hengry said:


> Hello all.  I've got a couple of questions which I hope someone will be kind enough to answer.  I'm planning a day out with a few friends and was thinking of going to watch DHFC play on Saturday 1st Sept vs Hampton and Richmond.  I heard a feature on a podcast a while ago about all the crap you've been through with Meadow and the ground etc so thought DHFC would be a good team to support for the day.  So, my questions are:
> 
> I assume we can just turn up on the day and get tickets (no need to buy in advance?)?
> 
> ...


Yep, right on all counts. Just turn up, eat, drink, sing and be happy.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 25, 2018)

Although you can get the tram to Mitcham which is a much shorter walk.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 25, 2018)

Hengry said:


> And is it right you're now playing at Imperial Fields in Mitcham (as per Wiki)? Is the best way to get there to go to Mitcham Junction and walk?


The Mitchem tram stop is nearer that Mitcham Junction.


Google Maps


----------



## Mark Panton (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Aug 30, 2018)

Evening all,

Our latest podcast went live today. Might be of interest to some of you!

It includes:

Recaps (including a couple of pretty punchy interviews with Gav by Tom Bale) of DHFC vs. Bath City (a), Gloucester City (h), Slough Town (a)

Are Preston Edwards & Jack Turner *actually* as good as Jordan Pickford?

A Dulwich Hamlet 12th Man player roll-call

Dominic Voss. Vose. Dominic Vose.

You can listen to it wherever you get your podcasts from, or here: 

If you do listen, we're always grateful for feedback and suggestions of what you want to hear in the future!

x


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 1, 2018)

Apparently Maidstone United are looking for a new manager.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 1, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> Apparently Maidstone United are looking for a new manager.


Harry Wheeler seems to be available.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 3, 2018)

Shame to see Jay Saunders leaving Maidstone, always had a friendly chinwag whenever we played them.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 3, 2018)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Shame to see Jay Saunders leaving Maidstone, always had a friendly chinwag whenever we played them.


And only last week the NLP had a full page interview in which he seemed to be looking forward to taking the Stones even further.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Sep 6, 2018)

Not Dulwich related exactly but fair play to our friends at Hendon for this great idea... FA Cup first qualifying round: How tragedy led to free ticket offer at Hendon


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet manager Rose ready to make changes after unacceptable performance – South London News


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 7, 2018)

I see your



editor said:


> Dulwich Hamlet manager Rose ready to make changes after unacceptable performance – South London News




& raise you


----------



## darryl (Sep 13, 2018)

Ex-Yeovil and Bristol City manager Gary Johnson has rocked up at Torquay United:
Torquay United AFC Announce The Appointment Of Gary Johnson As First Team Manager - Torquay United


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2018)

darryl said:


> Ex-Yeovil and Bristol City manager Gary Johnson has rocked up at Torquay United:
> Torquay United AFC Announce The Appointment Of Gary Johnson As First Team Manager - Torquay United


He recently left Cheltenham Town after taking them back into the Football League a couple of seasons ago. He has a good record of getting clubs promoted at a higher level.


----------



## Harry R (Sep 13, 2018)

darryl said:


> Ex-Yeovil and Bristol City manager Gary Johnson has rocked up at Torquay United:
> Torquay United AFC Announce The Appointment Of Gary Johnson As First Team Manager - Torquay United


A fantastic manager, edging towards retirement now.

His son, Lee, is our manager at Bristol City, so expect Torquay to get loans.


----------



## sankara (Sep 13, 2018)

Harry R said:


> A fantastic manager



He was fucking god awful at the cobblers. He dismantled one of the best teams that I remember us having and had us playing turgid crap in no time. All shit managers since him are judged in their shitness on a scale of Gary Johnson at sixfields.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Sep 13, 2018)

Streatham Ice Hockey season starts again this Saturday. First game 5:30pm on the High Road. Anyone not going to Woking why not pop along. 
Dulwich Season ticket holders get in half price this year (£6 rather than £12). Home matches are on Saturdays and also some Sunday evenings so no Hamlet clash.


----------



## Harry R (Sep 13, 2018)

sankara said:


> He was fucking god awful at the cobblers. He dismantled one of the best teams that I remember us having and had us playing turgid crap in no time. All shit managers since him are judged in their shitness on a scale of Gary Johnson at sixfields.



The number of promotions on his CV doesn't lie. His methods don't always work though.

At Bristol City we have a similar thing with Pulis - we're pretty much the only club he's failed at.


----------



## Trimmy (Sep 14, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> Streatham Ice Hockey season starts again this Saturday. First game 5:30pm on the High Road. Anyone not going to Woking why not pop along.
> Dulwich Season ticket holders get in half price this year (£6 rather than £12). Home matches are on Saturdays and also some Sunday evenings so no Hamlet clash.



I fancy giving this a try, but never having been before was surprised that it starts at 5:30pm and finishes at 10:20pm, game averages 2 hours 20 in NHL. Can you enlighten me as to the format?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2018)

Trimmy said:


> I fancy giving this a try, but never having been before was surprised that it starts at 5:30pm and finishes at 10:20pm, game averages 2 hours 20 in NHL. Can you enlighten me as to the format?


There's no way the game would last that long. I haven't been for a few years, and there was an annoying tendency for Sunday matches to face off late, but the matches didn't generally last longer than 2hrs 30mins.

I suspect the ice hockey club hires the rink for that period of time and those times are to indicate that the rink is not available for public skating sessions.


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 14, 2018)

Can you enlighten me as to the format?[/QUOTE]

yes . they play until Streatham are winning .......


----------



## bkbk (Sep 15, 2018)

Daniel Pappoe and Michael Onivwigun are starting for Carshalton today.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 16, 2018)

Friendly at Dorking's new ground on Tuesday night. Free entry.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 16, 2018)

Oooh, think I'll go and watch


----------



## YTC (Sep 16, 2018)

I think I may give that a go too. Nice place, Dorking.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 17, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> There's no way the game would last that long. I haven't been for a few years, and there was an annoying tendency for Sunday matches to face off late, but the matches didn't generally last longer than 2hrs 30mins.
> 
> I suspect the ice hockey club hires the rink for that period of time and those times are to indicate that the rink is not available for public skating sessions.


Standard ice hockey game is three periods of 20 minutes STOP CLOCK, with two 15 minute 'half times'. A 6.45pm face off will see you generally out of the doors between nine and half nine.


----------



## EDC (Sep 21, 2018)

Where’s everyone gone?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 21, 2018)

Still at work...not allowed to post from work...plus, not worth posting while editor 's away....


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 19, 2018)

Someone may have mentioned it already on The Facebook but someone wrote into football365 about Dulwich Hamlet Liverpool's greatest ever side of the future - Football365


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 20, 2018)

Always good for The Hamlet to get a mention anywhere... But he mentions 'taking a couple of hundred off our gates' with regard to home attendances being played in Mitcham. In fact our gates are DOWN by 40.48% for home league games so far, which is almost half of what we were getting at Champion Hill. I would say we are a Club in deep crisis, and being the eternal pessimist I'm not sure how much longer we can sustain our current squad on the income we are getting while we're not at Champion Hill.

Unsurprisingly only Truro City have a substantially bigger drop in home gates, down 60.77%, with their lowest 'home' crowd at Torquay United being 86. Many have suggested this is the lowest ever gate for a National League game, and though I haven't got time to find out I am sure someone like redbridge mist have come close when the were in Conference South.

The piece also mentioned us going out of the FA Cup too early to receive prize money...this accumulates and increases rounf by round, so we did win some money by beating Tonbridge Angels in the 2nd qualifying round, where we came into the competition.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 20, 2018)

When it comes to attendance since I assume there was no bar money in either place. All that matters to me is how much revenue is down on the gate.

It may be down less since a lot of the attendees at Champion Hill didn’t pay or were concessions. It may be down more since a larger proportion of our gate are season ticket holders. 

As for sustaining the squad on the current turnout. Not going down 4 0 in 30 minute in the cup may well have helped with that.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> When it comes to attendance since I assume there was no bar money in either place. All that matters to me is how much revenue is down on the gate.
> 
> It may be down less since a lot of the attendees at Champion Hill didn’t pay or were concessions. It may be down more since a larger proportion of our gate are season ticket holders.
> 
> As for sustaining the squad on the current turnout. Not going down 4 0 in 30 minute in the cup may well have helped with that.


The cup defeat is a total red herring. Cup money should NEVER be budgeted for. It's 'bonus money', to be added to the pot.

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that we as a Club didn't budget for any revenue from cups...so here's hoping for a Trophy run!

And at least we've been drawn away in the FA Youth Cup again. Home draws lose quite a bit, as we have to hire the ground from Tooting, with gate money barely covering the expenses of the three match officials.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 20, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The cup defeat is a total red herring. Cup money should NEVER be budgeted for. It's 'bonus money', to be added to the pot.
> 
> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that we as a Club didn't budget for any revenue from cups...so here's hoping for a Trophy run!
> 
> And at least we've been drawn away in the FA Youth Cup again. Home draws lose quite a bit, as we have to hire the ground from Tooting, with gate money barely covering the expenses of the three match officials.



Lots of clubs speculate to accumulate. We may have budgeted to include them, we may have budgeted to include fans we weren’t likely to attract. 

But I’m not criticising the budget setters I would have done the same thing. 

But if our current crowds can’t support the existing budget then something must have been speculated that we haven’t obtained to accumulate.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 20, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Always good for The Hamlet to get a mention anywhere... But he mentions 'taking a couple of hundred off our gates' with regard to home attendances being played in Mitcham. In fact our gates are DOWN by 40.48% for home league games so far, which is almost half of what we were getting at Champion Hill. I would say we are a Club in deep crisis, and being the eternal pessimist I'm not sure how much longer we can sustain our current squad on the income we are getting while we're not at Champion Hill.
> 
> Unsurprisingly only Truro City have a substantially bigger drop in home gates, down 60.77%, with their lowest 'home' crowd at Torquay United being 86. Many have suggested this is the lowest ever gate for a National League game, and though I haven't got time to find out I am sure someone like redbridge mist have come close when the were in Conference South.
> 
> The piece also mentioned us going out of the FA Cup too early to receive prize money...this accumulates and increases rounf by round, so we did win some money by beating Tonbridge Angels in the 2nd qualifying round, where we came into the competition.



Not disagreeing with a word you say. But I read his “take a couple of hundred away” as him guessing what would happen if the 3pm blackout ended, not him saying what has happened now we play at Tooting. 

“The recent friendly against Crystal Palace gave us much needed income after going out of the FA Cup too early to receive any prize money. Match-day income is the life blood for non-league clubs and with an attendance of between 1000 and 1500 each game, take a couple of hundred people away from that and you’re losing a significant sum.  If you end the blackout then you will see some of these clubs go to the wall.”


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 20, 2018)

Ah, yes, I will conced that. I actually don't think it would that many who would stay away from us/non league....


----------



## scousedom (Oct 20, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Ah, yes, I will conced that. I actually don't think it would that many who would stay away from us/non league....



I agree with that too. 
I think now that it’s very rare a “big” Prem team plays at 3pm anyway, that the blackout could be withdrawn and no one would really notice. It’s from an era when everyone (pretty much) kicked off at the same time. 
I do still miss the announcement of what was going to be the live radio game at 2pm or so on the Saturday afternoon. They should bring that back.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 20, 2018)

Neither here nor there but the players seem to have been given a free pass on here for playing like pricks for 60 minutes against a very limited Eastbourne side. Regardless of budgeting, that was as big a shit show as Tooting away a few years back etc


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2018)

Any Leatherhead fans still around?


----------



## darryl (Oct 25, 2018)

There is a very good piece (if now slightly out of date) on the Hamlet/Champion Hill piece in the Charlton fanzine Voice of The Valley this month - £2.50 from here: Voice of The Valley - an independent Charlton Athletic fanzine - Home

(I know it's good because I wrote it. I've got a spare if the club want a copy.)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2018)

meanwhile at Barnet


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2018)

10th November


----------



## EDC (Oct 31, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> meanwhile at Barnet


Fosters ?  Do people still drink that stuff ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 1, 2018)

They never touched a drop of alcohol exactly it was Fosters


----------



## Scolly (Nov 1, 2018)

darryl said:


> There is a very good piece (if now slightly out of date) on the Hamlet/Champion Hill piece in the Charlton fanzine Voice of The Valley this month - £2.50 from here: Voice of The Valley - an independent Charlton Athletic fanzine - Home
> 
> (I know it's good because I wrote it. I've got a spare if the club want a copy.)



I will take one and pass it onto Jan next weekend when I'm in Hamburg


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 1, 2018)

Appreciate this is short notice but a reminder that the Under 18s are playing their FA Youth Cup First Round tie at Maidenhead United this evening, kick off 7pm


----------



## all to nah (Nov 1, 2018)

Scolly said:


> I will take one and pass it onto Jan next weekend when I'm in Hamburg



As Charlton is league football, it was very easy to purchase the zine online from Europe... 

Thanks a lot, Scolly, but I've already read it. It's an excellent read, darryl!

But I'm sure, someone at Altona will be very happy to read it, if you'll bring over another spare copy. (I'll collect my copy...)


----------



## Nivag (Nov 1, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Does this affect Champion Hill?


----------



## Latahs (Nov 1, 2018)

I don't know about the current stadium, it's not clear if that's floor space + showers etc (you would assume not).

But looking at the extant, plans the dressing room for the away team in the 'new stadium' wouldn't be compliant (16.38sqm) but the match officials might be ok as you have two dressing rooms of ~4.62sqm.   

therefore

Something to think about!


----------



## Roger D (Nov 1, 2018)

I believe that letter applies to step 3 and 4 only. Different rules in the Conference.


----------



## Latahs (Nov 2, 2018)

Grades- A-C all have the same requirements and the 18sqm does indeed exclude 'the shower and toilets areas'. There's also interesting wording in the documents surrounding the need to demonstrate the potential to expand the grounds capacity to 4000 (5000 at NL level).

http://www.thefa.com/get-involved/player/clubs-leagues/ground-grading


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 2, 2018)

Latahs said:


> Grades- A-C all have the same requirements and the 18sqm does indeed exclude 'the shower and toilets areas'. There's also interesting wording in the documents surrounding the need to demonstrate the potential to expand the grounds capacity to 4000 (5000 at NL level).
> 
> Ground grading


From what I've read elsewhere, these regulations were introduced some time ago but the FA hasn't enforced them until now. Maybe the National League has already ensured all its clubs are compliant? It's a long time since I've been in the changing rooms at Champion Hill but I'd be surprised if they aren't large enough. (Don't fancy Hitchin's chances if theirs are the same size as 20 years ago.)

Our ground was specifically designed with the potential to increase capacity if needed. There's a big space between the main stand and outside bar where more seats could be added, and there's enough space on the other three sides to build up the terraces. I'd say it clearly has the *potential* for capacity to be increased to 5,000 regardless of any issues with the lease or funding improvements.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 5, 2018)

To mark our months in exile - a limited edition yellow ribbon has been produced (to support 12th Man scheme and available from the 12th man stall)

The yellow ribbon being a sign of "homecoming"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 8, 2018)

good turn out for the club quiz at the EDT tonight

i am pissed


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2018)

very good turnout, well over 100
good buzz
hope it raided lots of money
Great to see our Southwark Mayor Catherine Rose (yet again)
thanks to all who organised and made it a huge sucess


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 10, 2018)

Anybody else seen this? Have looked through various DHFC threds and not noticed it, so apols if it's already been posted...

Dulwich Hamlet: the improbable tale of a tiny football club that lost its home to developers – and won it back


----------



## scousedom (Nov 10, 2018)

Get in there, Woking. 
Torquay on the first it is. 
Just 21 days!!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 10, 2018)

scousedom said:


> Get in there, Woking.
> Torquay on the first it is.
> Just 21 days!!


I'm glad we'll have the Saturday home game. I draw the line at congratulating Woking with their dismal Football League mentality and bottle-sniffing level of "security". I hope they get a crap away draw in the 2nd Round and get stuffed out of sight!


----------



## scousedom (Nov 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm glad we'll have the Saturday home game. I draw the line at congratulating Woking with their dismal Football League mentality and bottle-sniffing level of "security". I hope they get a crap away draw in the 2nd Round and get stuffed out of sight!



Never mind congratulating Woking, I’d give Tamplin my last Rolo if it meant we got back to the Hill.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 10, 2018)

scousedom said:


> Never mind congratulating Woking, I’d give Tamplin my last Rolo if it meant we got back to the Hill.


No! Never be overly grateful to dickheads for making small concessions that cost them next to nothing. That's why we usually have governments that work for the few, not the many.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> No! Never be overly grateful to dickheads for making small concessions that cost them next to nothing. That's why we usually have governments that work for the few, not the many.


That’s quite a leap...
Tamplin wouldn’t’ve wanted the Rolo anyway. He prefers kitkats.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 10, 2018)

scousedom said:


> That’s quite a leap...
> Tamplin wouldn’t’ve wanted the Rolo anyway. He prefers kitkats.


It wasn’t a leap. It was a non sequitur.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 10, 2018)

Today represent 251 days in exile

We were forced into exile on 5th March 2018
so if were back for  Saturday 1st December 2018 game against Torquay United at Champion Hill
that will be 272 days in exile (includes the 1/12/18 the day of the game as kick off is 3pm)


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 11, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> It wasn’t a leap. It was a non sequitur.


My 7th pint probably played a part too.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 11, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> My 7th pint probably played a part too.


Haha! It tends to - according to my own extensive research.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Pthorne (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello, 

Wondering if anybody knows if there were any plans to do half season tickets this year? Was thinking of giving one as a gift for xmas this year if so. 

ta.


----------



## YTC (Nov 13, 2018)

Pthorne said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wondering if anybody knows if there were any plans to do half season tickets this year? Was thinking of giving one as a gift for xmas this year if so.
> 
> ta.



I'd expect to see some launched by December.


----------



## clog (Nov 18, 2018)

Wondering when we started letting people sell copies of Socialist Worker inside the ground?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 18, 2018)

clog said:


> Wondering when we started letting people sell copies of Socialist Worker inside the ground?



At least the last 10 years 

Legends


----------



## clog (Nov 18, 2018)

Hadn’t seen them before myself. Not something I feel hugely comfortable with to be honest.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 18, 2018)

clog said:


> Hadn’t seen them before myself. Not something I feel hugely comfortable with to be honest.



That’s fine. After all, living with things you aren’t entirely comfortable with, but that don’t harm anyone else is a big part of life.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 18, 2018)

clog said:


> Wondering when we started letting people sell copies of Socialist Worker inside the ground?





clog said:


> Hadn’t seen them before myself. Not something I feel hugely comfortable with to be honest.


To the best of my knowledge one regular supporter brings several copies each week and sells them to the same handful of friends who ask for a copy, and has been doing so for several years.  He's not seeking to sell them to Hamlet supporters in general, which is probably why you've never noticed before.

A few seasons back one of our home games was sponsored by one of the major Trade Unions, whose members were handing out leaflets promoting a march/demo.  A bloke I didn't recognise as a Hamlet supporter thrust one into my hand and said "See you there".  That annoyed me; implying that I had some sort of duty to support his cause when he didn't even know me and had never spoken to me before, so his leaflet went staight in the bin.


----------



## clog (Nov 18, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> That’s fine. After all, living with things you aren’t entirely comfortable with, but that don’t harm anyone else is a big part of life.


Not sure the SWP falls into the category of never having harmed anyone else to be honest. But there we are.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 18, 2018)

clog said:


> Not sure the SWP falls into the category of never having harmed anyone else to be honest. But there we are.



Same as most organisations. I’ll be sure to point that out to Oxfam next time I see someone.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 18, 2018)

I personally would be opposed to people selling any party political publications inside the ground
As has often been said football is political - but party political inside the ground would IMO be the wrong ethos

Handing out leaflets or selling publications outside the ground is of course there choice


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank god we are going back home #BizarroDulwich


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 18, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I personally would be opposed to people selling any party political publications inside the ground
> As has often been said football is political - but party political inside the ground would IMO be the wrong ethos
> 
> Handing out leaflets or selling publications outside the ground is of course there choice



Agree with PartisanDulwich on this. The only things sold within the curtilage of the ground itself should be those endorsed by the club.

I don’t think that does or should ever include partisan political messaging. We are a football club where everyone should feel welcome - with no party political associations.

Whilst we have a reputation for being a progressive club, most of the causes DHFC has supported reflect the community we serve - food banks, refugees, LGBT, mental health and youth safety charities to name just a few. In reality they are entirely mainstream to the extent that the W.I. (absolutely no slight intended - they do great work) would be happy to support them.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2018)

If the SWP get their feet under the door at Hamlet they'll soon be busy exploiting the club for their own ends.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 19, 2018)

This is mad  people doing things they have always done is now a bad thing. 

Not that I’m arguing with anyone for once. Nothing will change


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 19, 2018)

editor said:


> If the SWP get their feet under the door at Hamlet they'll soon be busy exploiting the club for their own ends.


Agreed. Much of our strength has come from the simple fact that the club is a genuine voice and positive influence in the local community and a place where (hopefully) everyone feels welcome.

That in itself makes our influence more powerful than any party political association could ever achieve. It is why people from disparate political sources have felt able to support us. If that changes it will be detrimental to the club.


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 19, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> This is mad  people doing things they have always done is now a bad thing.
> 
> Not that I’m arguing with anyone for once. Nothing will change


Haha! Fair enough. If people haven’t noticed in the past (I haven’t) then perhaps I’m over-reacting.

Am I wrong in never having had you marked down as a big SWP supporter though B.I.G ?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 19, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Haha! Fair enough. If people haven’t noticed in the past perhaps I’m over-reacting.
> 
> Am I wrong in never having had you marked down as a big SWP supporter though B.I.G ?



Does everyone disagree with the SWP  cos everyone always disagrees with me 

But I’m a big supporter of long term Dulwich fans doing what they have always done, without being restricted. So hopefully that will remain the case. 

Even the Tory ones


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 19, 2018)

clog said:


> Hadn’t seen them before myself. Not something I feel hugely comfortable with to be honest.


Well complain to the Club not here.... It's never been officially allowed. I think he doesn't approach people, he has regulars coming up to him...


----------



## Matt The Cab (Nov 19, 2018)

editor said:


> If the SWP get their feet under the door at Hamlet they'll soon be busy exploiting the club for their own ends.



Oh so we can accept Rio Ferdinand as the saviour of Dulwich but for some reason we draw the line at Shaun Wright-Phillips

Fucking fickle football fans


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 19, 2018)

You need to keep an eye on those Trots, next thing it will be pamphlets, placards....


----------



## bkbk (Nov 19, 2018)

http://www.thefa.com/news/2018/nov/15/fa-charges---october-2018

30 October 2018

INCIDENT OF MISCONDUCT
Dulwich Hamlet FC
• Dulwich Hamlet v Welling United, National League South, 4 August 2018
• Dulwich Hamlet v East Thurrock United, National League South, 8 August 2018
• Dulwich Hamlet v Concord Rangers, National League South, 11 August 2018
• Dulwich Hamlet v Chelmsford City, National League South, 13 August 2018
• Dulwich Hamlet v Bath City, National League South, 18 August 2018
• Dulwich Hamlet v Gloucester City, National League South, 25 August 2018

Two breaches of FA Rule E1(b)
• It is alleged that Dulwich Hamlet FC failed to comply with FA Rule C1(f)(i) and C1(f)(ii) in that the club did not supply The FA with a copy of the contract in respect of player Daniel Pappoe, within the required time limits.
• It is alleged that Dulwich Hamlet FC failed to comply with FA Rule C1(f)(i) and C1(f)(ii) in that Daniel Pappoe played for the club in the above six fixtures without the Club receiving confirmation of registration from The FA.

Charge Admitted – Personal Hearing requested

Are we on the hook for a points deduction? We only picked up four from those at least.


----------



## gnar182 (Nov 19, 2018)

bkbk said:


> FA charges - October 2018
> 
> 30 October 2018
> 
> ...



That doesn’t sound good... 

could we not argue that he was so shite that it was actually detrimental to play him and we’ve already been punished enough?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 19, 2018)

gnar182 said:


> That doesn’t sound good...
> 
> could we not argue that he was so shite that it was actually detrimental to play him and we’ve already been punished enough?



I heard from a very reliable source that he had been registered as Daniel Crappoe and that's the root cause of the issue.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 19, 2018)

editor said:


> If the SWP get their feet under the door at Hamlet they'll soon be busy exploiting the club for their own ends.


The supporter in question has sold them discreetly, as far as I know for many years, without publically displaying them before. As number of our fans have been SWP members for years, as have some Lib Dems, as have some, whisper it, tories.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 19, 2018)

bkbk said:


> http://www.thefa.com/news/2018/nov/15/fa-charges---october-2018
> 
> 30 October 2018
> 
> ...


I am presuming from my limited knowledge that we could, and in my personal opinion as i've heard nothing, probably will lose four points. I am also presuming, again heard nothing just my personal deductions, why the Club Committee Secretary stood down recently for, ahem, 'work commitments'. Whatever happens...onwards and upwards...and let's earn enough points to stay up & put this behind us, if we are deducted anything.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The supporter in question has sold them discreetly, as far as I know for many years, without publically displaying them before. As number of our fans have been SWP members for years, as have some Lib Dems, as have some, whisper it, tories.


I've no problem with that but seemingly 'officially endorsed' SWP sellers setting up stalls inside the club would not be my kind of thing at all.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 19, 2018)

editor said:


> I've no problem with that but seemingly 'officially endorsed' SWP sellers setting up stalls inside the club would not be my kind of thing at all.


We definitely need to clamp down on this thing that doesn't happen and never will.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 19, 2018)

editor said:


> I've no problem with that but seemingly 'officially endorsed' SWP sellers setting up stalls inside the club would not be my kind of thing at all.


BUT THAT HASN'T HAPPENED & NEVER WILL!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

Echo....echo...echo...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well complain to the Club not here.... It's never been officially allowed. I think he doesn't approach people, he has regulars coming up to him...


He doesn't seek to sell maximum number of copies, he sells them to friends who ask for them. He's a friend of mine. On one occasion I asked for a copy as the front page story interested me, but the publication as a whole was of little interest to me. I've never bought one since, and he's never asked me to. My personal view was that it's like an extreme version of the Daily Mirror with a relentless anti-Tory narrative. I prefer to hear more positive and balanced views rather than people appealing to my base instincts and inviting me to detest others even more.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 19, 2018)

bkbk said:


> http://www.thefa.com/news/2018/nov/15/fa-charges---october-2018
> 
> 30 October 2018
> 
> ...





Dulwich Mishi said:


> I am presuming from my limited knowledge that we could, and in my personal opinion as i've heard nothing, probably will lose four points. I am also presuming, again heard nothing just my personal deductions, why the Club Committee Secretary stood down recently for, ahem, 'work commitments'. Whatever happens...onwards and upwards...and let's earn enough points to stay up & put this behind us, if we are deducted anything.


I stand to be corrected but I believe points deductions are generally applied for unregistered or ineligible players. An irregularity in lodging a copy of the contract with the FA is different and I would imagine a fine is more likely.

On the one occasion we had points deducted (because a faxed copy of an Isthmian League registration form for Steve May was not received by the relevant official in August 2008) a copy of May's contract was held by the FA. Contracts and registration forms are not the same thing ,and some players are registered on a non-contract basis.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 19, 2018)

I'll be selling copies of Tatler at Champion Hill on 1st December. Come find me - I'll be in my sedan chair by the new Blake Bennison executive suite.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

Cyclodunc said:


> The irony


What 'irony'?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 19, 2018)

ignore. mistake


----------



## EDC (Nov 19, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I stand to be corrected but I believe points deductions are generally applied for unregistered or ineligible players. An irregularity in lodging a copy of the contract with the FA is different and I would imagine a fine is more likely.
> 
> On the one occasion we had points deducted (because a faxed copy of an Isthmian League registration form for Steve May was not received by the relevant official in August 2008) a copy of May's contract was held by the FA. Contracts and registration forms are not the same thing ,and some players are registered on a non-contract basis.


£250, that should do it.


----------



## clog (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> We definitely need to clamp down on this thing that doesn't happen and never will.



There were Socialist Worker papers on display for sale on Saturday, that’s how I saw them. So it does happen.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 19, 2018)

I’m dying 

Maud Flanders


----------



## clog (Nov 19, 2018)

The SWP Disputes Committee Report – Harry's Place


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 19, 2018)

clog said:


> There were Socialist Worker papers on display for sale on Saturday, that’s how I saw them. So it does happen.


My comment was about the boss man's alternative reality where there appears to be  a club-endorsed SWP stall on the horizon.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

StephenMac said:


> My comment was about the boss man's alternative reality where there appears to be  a club-endorsed SWP stall on the horizon.


Er, that's not what I said/meant at all, but, whatever, life's too short etc.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Echo....echo...echo...


Maybe that’s because we were posting at approximately the same time... rather than an echo...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Er, that's not what I said/meant at all, but, whatever, life's too short etc.


Well that’s what it came across like, but life’s too short...


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well that’s what it came across like, but life’s too short...


But clearly not quite short enough for you


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 20, 2018)

clog said:


> There were Socialist Worker papers on display for sale on Saturday, that’s how I saw them. So it does happen.


I trust you’re reporting it to the Club then... A fan was holding a bundle of papers while selling them to his mates, as Pink Panther explained. If that’s so offensive then please go through the proper channels & don’t forget to tip off any clubs we visit on a Saturday as he sells them to any interested fans at away matches too...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> But clearly not quite short enough for you


Editor wishes fan dead shock!


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I trust you’re reporting it to the Club then... A fan was holding a bundle of papers while selling them to his mates, as Pink Panther explained. If that’s so offensive then please go through the proper channels & don’t forget to tip off any clubs we visit on a Saturday as he sells them to any interested fans at away matches too...


Mountain/Molehill etc.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Mountain/Molehill etc.


I agree, but she’s complaining about it on here, not me. It could nip it in the bud before an official SWP pitch is set up!


----------



## darryl (Nov 20, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I agree, but she’s complaining about it on here, not me. It could nip it in the bud before an official SWP pitch is set up!



I think you miss the point of a discussion forum, unless only some are allowed to air views here.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 20, 2018)

darryl said:


> I think you miss the point of a discussion forum, unless only some are allowed to air views here.



Discussion forums are for discussions, complaining about long term fans doing what they have always done, best to grass up to the official channels.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Discussion forums are for discussions, complaining about long term fans doing what they have always done, best to grass up to the official channels.


"Grass up"?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> "Grass up"?


B.I.G stirring??


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> "Grass up"?



Yes. Grassing.

I like to think fellow fans can be trusted but it seems they can’t and some like to stick their nose in where it doesn’t belong. 

Now we have a discussion about something that has always happened and never hurt anyone.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 20, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> B.I.G stirring??



Not stirring. Annoyed that someone has the need to police everyone’s actions on a match day.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 20, 2018)

Get a grip, he'd have you marched off to a Gulag if he had the chance.


----------



## gnar182 (Nov 20, 2018)

This topic is the most angsty thing since Avril Lavigne’s first album. 

In all seriousness though, I’ve walked past it many a time and just thought lol fuck that, he’s selling it to his mates and I don’t think anyone is of the belief that the club is endorsing it. I think there are more concerning matters at hand currently I.e the performances and the long term future of the club.

Unsure why people are so upset about it just watch the game.


----------



## EDC (Nov 20, 2018)

Personally, I couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2018)

gnar182 said:


> This topic is the most angsty thing since Avril Lavigne’s first album.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I’ve walked past it many a time and just thought lol fuck that, he’s selling it to his mates and I don’t think anyone is of the belief that the club is endorsing it. I think there are more concerning matters at hand currently I.e the performances and the long term future of the club.
> 
> Unsure why people are so upset about it just watch the game.


I'm more disturbed by Meadow still having an influence within our club. Maybe I'm being parochial, but that's a far greater concern for me.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 22, 2018)

darryl said:


> I think you miss the point of a discussion forum, unless only some are allowed to air views here.


Not in the slightest ... she’s offered hers & I’ve offered mine...


----------



## Nivag (Nov 24, 2018)

If you thought the keys being jangled at the corner was bad enough..


----------



## scousedom (Nov 25, 2018)

Nivag said:


> If you thought the keys being jangled at the corner was bad enough..



That’s so inappropriate- they’ve not won the FA Cup.


----------



## TonyWalt (Nov 27, 2018)

clog said:


> There were Socialist Worker papers on display for sale on Saturday, that’s how I saw them. So it does happen.



You possibly walked past him as he was getting a paper out of his bag and so you saw it. They are definitely not on display!


----------



## TonyWalt (Nov 27, 2018)

And...the said person is a friend of mine and the nicest chap you ever could meet. He introduced me to Dulwich Hamlet many years ago, and I won’t have a negative word said about him. End of!


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm bringing a pop-up WH Smith shop with me to the next game.


----------



## TonyWalt (Nov 27, 2018)

I had the misfortune of having some key janglers come and stand next to me the other week behind the goal. And on the other side of me was a young man who was shouting that the Ref was a c***. Much rather stamp those things out.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

TonyWalt said:


> I had the misfortune of having some key janglers come and stand next to me the other week behind the goal. And on the other side of me was a young man who was shouting that ref was a c***. Much rather stamp those things out.


I'm bringing a pop-up WH Smith shop AND a percussion stall with me to the next game. And my friends from the Jangly Triangle Ensemble playing their big hit, "Key moment."

*Am I going too far here?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 27, 2018)

TonyWalt said:


> You possibly walked past him as he was getting a paper out of his bag and so you saw it. They are definitely not on display!



They were very much on display 

Not that we need to go over it again


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2018)

Booked:


----------



## gnar182 (Nov 27, 2018)

I don’t think I’m overreacting at all when I say I think the only way to eradicate key jangling is to start cutting off people’s fingers when caught.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 27, 2018)

gnar182 said:


> I don’t think I’m overreacting at all when I say I think the only way to eradicate key jangling is to start cutting off people’s fingers when caught.


Or to snatch their keys and fling them out of the ground!


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 1, 2018)

Are there going to be tickets for the boxing day fixture  (and the 29th) online?   I see they're being sold at today's game - I've got my season ticket, but have some friends who want to come down for the matches.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 2, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Are there going to be tickets for the boxing day fixture  (and the 29th) online?   I see they're being sold at today's game - I've got my season ticket, but have some friends who want to come down for the matches.



They should be up online by Monday


----------



## chris gil (Dec 3, 2018)

Our friends Altona featured in the latest When Saturday Comes 

 Our friends Altona featured in the latest When Saturday Comes


----------



## all to nah (Dec 3, 2018)

Scolly had been to that match, I think.


----------



## Scolly (Dec 3, 2018)

Yep I was there when Altona beat them ... I can’t believe Teutonia have any chance of promotion unless they intend to play home games at Victoria


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 4, 2018)

Any word on online sales for the return matches?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 4, 2018)

Check the the return to CH thread


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 4, 2018)

Just a dead twitter link for me.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 4, 2018)

it says they’re going to be available from tomorrow morning


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 4, 2018)

Got it now, thanks!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2018)

Who do I need to talk to about the possibility pf stocking the Brixton Buzz charity beer at the bar?


----------



## YTC (Dec 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Who do I need to talk to about the possibility pf stocking the Brixton Buzz charity beer at the bar?



DM me boss.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 17, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Kick off time might help...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 17, 2018)

YTC said:


> DM me boss.


Who's your boss?


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2018)

Plugged! Bag a Half Season ticket for Dulwich Hamlet – the perfect Christmas gift for football fans!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 21, 2018)

Cray Wanderers are at home again this SUNDAY at 3.00 pm, they have several Sunday games due to their groundshare at Bromley. They are worth keeping an eye out for if you are a Dulwich Hamlet season ticket holder, as they offer £5 admission to all National League season ticket holders in their concession rates.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2018)

I understand that it's very difficult for newspapers to survive and they have to generate some income from people reading their content online, but there comes a point where the adverts come in so thick and fast you just think FUCK THIS.

Case in point: The Non League Football Paper. There's about 5% content in this screengrab, the rest is animated drivel and adverts.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 28, 2018)

editor said:


> I understand that it's very difficult for newspapers to survive and they have to generate some income from people reading their content online, but there comes a point where the adverts come in so thick and fast you just think FUCK THIS.
> 
> Case in point: The Non League Football Paper. There's about 5% content in this screengrab, the rest is animated drivel and adverts.
> 
> View attachment 157125


I buy the NLP most weeks, but I won't pay for that.


----------



## jnrknight (Dec 28, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> I buy the NLP most weeks, but I won't pay for that.



I think the physical paper is absolutely excellent value in terms of bang for buck particularly considering the increasing cost and ever diminishing page counts of monthly titles (admittedly an annual subscription to say, WSC, makes the cost per magazine far more reasonable). I tend to buy the NLP every other week as I can’t get through the whole thing in a single week!


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 28, 2018)

Steve McKimm signs new one-year deal to stay at Tonbridge Angels | Kentish Football

McKimm vow after signing deal

‘Macca’s’ our man for 2018/19 - News - Angels First Team - Tonbridge Angels


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 28, 2018)

I saw that and thought of you


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Anyone noticed how the song thread doesn’t get updated anymore but the attendance thread does?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Anyone noticed how the song thread doesn’t get updated anymore but the attendance thread does?


No. But I probably put the song thread on ignore as I found it largely irrelevant.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> No. But I probably put the song thread on ignore as I found it largely irrelevant.



Songs in support of the team and players are the heart of a football club.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Songs in support of the team and players are the heart of a football club.


Yes, but I only need to sing them spontaneously during a match, I don't need to enter into an in-depth analysis of them or argue over the "correct" words on here.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Who said anything about analysis or arguing? Good place to suggest new songs


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who said anything about analysis or arguing? Good place to suggest new songs



Anyone know of any new songs sung in the last few games? The missing 2000 surely have something to contribute to the atmosphere.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Intergalactic, Dulwich Hamlet
Dulwich Hamlet, intergalactic.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Who said anything about analysis or arguing? Good place to suggest new songs


The best place to suggest new songs is on the terrace during a match. Unless it's one of your "ten tunes for a tenner". Don't think I've forgotten (or forgiven) that!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> The best place to suggest new songs is on the terrace during a match. Unless it's one of your "ten tunes for a tenner". Don't think I've forgotten (or forgiven) that!



The best place to suggest a song is on the terrace 

Shame there are loads of “fans” taking up the space.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> The best place to suggest new songs is on the terrace during a match. Unless it's one of your "ten tunes for a tenner". Don't think I've forgotten (or forgiven) that!



No it isn't. There is no best place. Why not do both? When you have an idea, share here and follow up at a game.

I'm taking photos usually so it's a bit difficult to do that too.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> No it isn't. There is no best place. Why not do both? When you have an idea, share here and follow up at a game.
> 
> I'm taking photos usually so it's a bit difficult to do that too.



Dodging the 10 for a tenner accusation?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Shame there are loads of “fans” taking up the space.


Fans taking up space on a football terrace. Whatever next! Better than the sparsely populated terraces of a decade ago.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Fans taking up space on a football terrace. Whatever next! Better than the sparsely populated terraces of a decade ago.



Not for the noise levels or performance on the field. 

Let alone the scum standing in the yellow hatchings in the main stand.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Dodging the 10 for a tenner accusation?



There's no accounting for taste. Rather rude to boo it when they've put a tenner into the club. Plenty of shit that I've heard played and I wouldn't boo it.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> There's no accounting for taste. Rather rude to boo it when they've put a tenner into the club. Plenty of shit that I've heard played and I wouldn't boo it.



Blame the Hendon fans. They were the booers. You were the booee. 

They weren’t boooing when they scored.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

subhuman scum


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> There's no accounting for taste. Rather rude to boo it when they've put a tenner into the club. Plenty of shit that I've heard played and I wouldn't boo it.


I didn't boo it, I was just bamBOOzled.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 6, 2019)

Looking forward to choosing tunes again soon. Thinking along the lines of Wolf eyes.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> Looking forward to choosing tunes again soon. Thinking along the lines of Wolf eyes.



Obligatory B-52s reference.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 6, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Obligatory B-52s reference.


Always fancied Kate Pierson. Bit shocked she's now aged 70!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

Champion_hill sankara 

Either of you coming on Sat? I’m pleading nicely.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 6, 2019)

vornstyle76


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 7, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> vornstyle76


Singing is obviously more difficult when the crowds are tight and spread about. If people want more noise it’s for a few to crawl the Rabble troops together & start the well known tunes that mean more of those spread about behind the goal are likely to join in. Try out new fancy stuff & you might amuse yourself and a few around you at how witty and clever you are but it won’t catch on right away, therefore the players won’t get the benefit of a roaring crowd.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Singing is obviously more difficult when the crowds are tight and spread about. If people want more noise it’s for a few to crawl the Rabble troops together & start the well known tunes that mean more of those spread about behind the goal are likely to join in. Try out new fancy stuff & you might amuse yourself and a few around you at how witty and clever you are but it won’t catch on right away, therefore the players won’t get the benefit of a roaring crowd.



Living in the past Mishi.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 7, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Living in the past Mishi.


 In your opinion. I more see it as expressing my opinion...


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 7, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> In your opinion. I more see it as expressing my opinion...



Your opinion can't make people reappear.


----------



## mick mccartney (Jan 8, 2019)

Ha .  Explains why my ' wheels on your goals go round and round ' never caught on at away games .


----------



## sankara (Jan 10, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Champion_hill sankara
> 
> Either of you coming on Sat? I’m pleading nicely.



It's very sweet of you to ask but It will be a while before I go to any away games again. Or home games for that matter.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


>



In the aftermath of "Calendargate" would it be cynical of me to suggest that featured players are likely to be transferlisted or released imminently?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 10, 2019)

nope


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 10, 2019)

sankara said:


> It's very sweet of you to ask but It will be a while before I go to any away games again. Or home games for that matter.



big shame


----------



## Lyham (Jan 12, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


>


----------



## billbond (Jan 14, 2019)

editor said:


> I understand that it's very difficult for newspapers to survive and they have to generate some income from people reading their content online, but there comes a point where the adverts come in so thick and fast you just think FUCK THIS.
> 
> Case in point: The Non League Football Paper. There's about 5% content in this screengrab, the rest is animated drivel and adverts.
> 
> View attachment 157125



Yeah that is awful imho
horrible lay out , all over the place


----------



## 3010 (Jan 15, 2019)

Anyone know when the Dulwich Hamlet Brexit statement is due out?
https://www.borehamwoodfootballclub.co.uk/uncategorized/mps-do-your-duty/


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 15, 2019)

3010 said:


> Anyone know when the Dulwich Hamlet Brexit statement is due out?
> https://www.borehamwoodfootballclub.co.uk/uncategorized/mps-do-your-duty/



I wish Borehamwood would exit the UK. It's an absolute hellhole .


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jan 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I wish Borehamwood would exit the UK. It's an absolute hellhole .



Presume they will be ending their deal with Arsenal Women FC?

Women | Arsenal.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 15, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Presume they will be ending their deal with Arsenal Women FC?
> 
> Women | Arsenal.com


On a serious note, that reflects very poorly on them as a club and demonstrates a total lack of respect for the supporters. That statement is clearly the view of the club's major shareholder(s)/benefactor(s) and pays no heed to the club representing any sort of group, whether its regular supporters or the community as a whole.

Coincidentally ex-Hamlet manager John Ryan popped up as a new member on one of my Facebook groups only a few days ago. Out of interest I clicked on his timeline and saw he'd shared loads of pro-Brexit stuff. (Personally I don't have a strong opinion on whether or not we're better in or out of the EU, frankly I think we've been fed so much bullshit by fanatics on both sides I can hardly tell the difference.) However it turns out he's retired and emigrated to fucking Spain. Typical! Just like Michael Caine, Roger Daltrey etc. Wouldn't surprise me if the Borehamwood bloke is a tax exile too. And don't get me started on Jacob Rees-Twat relocating his hedge fund business to an EU nation. If you expect British residents to live outside the EU fucking come back and join us!


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> On a serious note, that reflects very poorly on them as a club and demonstrates a total lack of respect for the supporters. That statement is clearly the view of the club's major shareholder(s)/benefactor(s) and pays no heed to the club representing any sort of group, whether its regular supporters or the community as a whole.
> 
> Coincidentally ex-Hamlet manager John Ryan popped up as a new member on one of my Facebook groups only a few days ago. Out of interest I clicked on his timeline and saw he'd shared loads of pro-Brexit stuff. (Personally I don't have a strong opinion on whether or not we're better in or out of the EU, frankly I think we've been fed so much bullshit by fanatics on both sides I can hardly tell the difference.) However it turns out he's retired and emigrated to fucking Spain. Typical! Just like Michael Caine, Roger Daltrey etc. Wouldn't surprise me if the Borehamwood bloke is a tax exile too. And don't get me started on Jacob Rees-Twat relocating his hedge fund business to an EU nation. If you expect British residents to live outside the EU fucking come back and join us!


Not sure he's an exile as such. I suspect that he's got more than one eye on the impending EU anti-avoidance legislation.

He's an absolute arsehole of a bloke with a conviction for assaulting three women to boot. Shit house of a club really.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 17, 2019)

Not exactly Dulwich-related, but there's a BBC article about the work Gary Johnson's done down at Torquay since he took over.

How Gary Johnson turned Torquay United around in four months


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 18, 2019)

Are kids allowed in the bar? Thinking about going to watch the Sheffield United game on Sky there tomorrow and wondering if I could take my son.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 19, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Are kids allowed in the bar? Thinking about going to watch the Sheffield United game on Sky there tomorrow and wondering if I could take my son.



Yeah that'll be fine. Dulwich is very kid friendly.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 19, 2019)

Cool. 
Apparently the cards for the sky boxes aren't there yet so now need to hope they arrive!


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 19, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Cool.
> Apparently the cards for the sky boxes aren't there yet so now need to hope they arrive!



Was told last night they are due today and that some London Blades are coming to the bar to watch the game.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 19, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Was told last night they are due today and that some London Blades are coming to the bar to watch the game.


Yeah, that's us... If cards arrive


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 19, 2019)

No cards apparently.  Shame.


----------



## YTC (Jan 21, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> No cards apparently.  Shame.



Should arrive today. Annoying to say the least!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 21, 2019)

YTC said:


> Should arrive today. Annoying to say the least!


We'll try and get down for one in the future ... a few of us are local and we prefered the idea of watching it at Hamlet than in a boozer


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

Buzzled 

Dulwich Hamlet to host an open meeting at the club on Monday, Jan 28th at 7:30pm


----------



## Scottfield (Jan 26, 2019)

Standing in the bar before the game today it struck me that the Trust Board Members should all be wearing a rosette, sash and a brightly coloured top hat to make  themselves known to the ordinary, everyday fans. Missed opportunity to engage.


----------



## MrFouldsy (Jan 26, 2019)

Scottfield said:


> Standing in the bar before the game today it struck me that the Trust Board Members should all be wearing a rosette, sash and a brightly coloured top hat to make  themselves known to the ordinary, everyday fans. Missed opportunity to engage.


I fully support this. Great initiative. 

I was looking for a board member to watch my pint while I went to the toilet, but couldn't find one.


----------



## Lyham (Jan 26, 2019)

Scottfield said:


> Standing in the bar before the game today it struck me that the Trust Board Members should all be wearing a rosette, sash and a brightly coloured top hat to make  themselves known to the ordinary, everyday fans. Missed opportunity to engage.



Here was one


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 26, 2019)

Mr Bennett in the Tea bar deserves a special mention. I love the way his little eyes light up when people hand over their money.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 26, 2019)

Lyham said:


> Here's one


Looks like a pervert.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 29, 2019)

3010 said:


> Anyone know when the Dulwich Hamlet Brexit statement is due out?
> https://www.borehamwoodfootballclub.co.uk/uncategorized/mps-do-your-duty/



Wish I could find the old programme but didn’t Boredom Wood once produce a cover with the Eiffel Tower gracing it?


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 29, 2019)

Scottfield said:


> Standing in the bar before the game today it struck me that the Trust Board Members should all be wearing a rosette, sash and a brightly coloured top hat to make  themselves known to the ordinary, everyday fans. Missed opportunity to engage.



Was once suggested that committee members adopt a club blazer with the attached on the drawing board...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 29, 2019)

I think it was the Dulwich Hamlet cricket club (formed before the football) blazers where we got our colours and stripes from


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 29, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I think it was the Dulwich Hamlet cricket club (formed before the football) blazers where we got our colours and stripes from


I'm not sure the football club ever had those blazers. The colours are believed to have originated from Dulwich College (blue) and Westminster School (pink) as two prominent players (brothers) from DHFC's early years attended those schools. Presumably they also played for DHCC, as did many players right up to the 1950's?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 29, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I think it was the Dulwich Hamlet cricket club (formed before the football) blazers where we got our colours and stripes from


You think.. you mean you haven’t found a press cutting to prove it?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 29, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Wish I could find the old programme but didn’t Boredom Wood once produce a cover with the Eiffel Tower gracing it?


Yes they did... was it in 2000?


----------



## Roger D (Jan 29, 2019)

The origins of why DHFC switched from white to pink and blue olours is another that has vanished into the mists of time. The most common version is that it came from the two brothers schools. 

The brothers are almost certainly the Lloyd brothers "who taught us how to play". If anyone has access to the two school's enrollment lists in around 1890 - 95 it would be interesting to know whether they did attend those schools. 

As the Lloyd's weren't founder members of DHFC a switch of colours in their honour could explain the move to pink and blue.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 31, 2019)

Never to young too come to Champion Hill
Football For All


----------



## dcdulwich (Feb 1, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Never to young too come to Champion Hill
> Football For All


I hope that’s the queue for a spot on the coach tomorrow?


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 4, 2019)

I brought my kid from not a lot older than that.  There's a photo of him very bemused on my shoulders during the post league win at about 15 months old, when we came up from the South.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Buzzed: Dulwich Hamlet LGBT History Month scarf goes on sale this Saturday- get yours before they sell out!


----------



## Jimbob73 (Feb 6, 2019)

Scarf looks great but I'm probably not going to get to the game Saturday as my father in law is in hospital having stem cell transplant (sorry to go all x-factor on you)  so If anyone can get me one I'll pay and put a extra donation in too!
I pass the ground each night on way home so could meet up easy and am a season ticket holder. cheers


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2019)

Buzzled!

Three big home games coming up for Dulwich Hamlet in February – grab your tickets before they sell out!


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 11, 2019)

Have heard that former DHFC manager Joe Fascione sadly passed away on 5th February which was his 74th birthday. He had a great sense of humour, which you needed with us lot back in the late 80s.

Thoughts are with his family at this sad time
RIP Joe.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 11, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Have heard that former DHFC manager Joe Fascione sadly passed away on 5th February which was his 74th birthday. He had a great sense of humour, which you needed with us lot back in the late 80s.
> 
> Thoughts are with his family at this sad time
> RIP Joe.


I found this profile of Joe's playing career at Chelsea, where his teammates included some of their greats:

Joe Fascione | Chelsea FC Player Profile | Stamford-Bridge.com The History of Chelsea FC


----------



## 3010 (Feb 13, 2019)

While I appreciate it’s for a good cause, I’m not a fan of the red on pink combination for this special kit for Saturday’s game - it looks a bit like the colour has run in the wash. Perhaps a red sash on blue shirt would have been better?


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 13, 2019)

3010 said:


> While I appreciate it’s for a good cause, I’m not a fan of the red on pink combination for this special kit for Saturday’s game - it looks a bit like the colour has run in the wash. Perhaps a red sash on blue shirt would have been better?




Given that this is a charity kit that will never be worn again after Saturday, I hope you can put aside your sartorial preferences for one game


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 13, 2019)

3010 said:


> Perhaps a red sash on blue shirt would have been better?



We're not Crystal Palace. I just hope Hemel are aware of this change to our usual colours as they normally play in all red. Otherwise they might need to borrow a pink & blue kit!


----------



## YTC (Feb 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> We're not Crystal Palace. I just hope Hemel are aware of this change to our usual colours as they normally play in all red. Otherwise they might need to borrow a pink & blue kit!



Their away kit is a rather snazzy green number.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 13, 2019)

YTC said:


> Their away kit is a rather snazzy green number.


Isn't it just


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 13, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Isn't it just
> View attachment 161726


Nice kit but that's a different club.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Nice kit but that's a different club.


----------



## scousedom (Feb 13, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Isn't it just
> View attachment 161726



Do you think originally they wore green tank tops over white t-shirts? And then as printing technology advanced the two became one?
I hope so.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 13, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Do you think originally they wore green tank tops over white t-shirts? And then as printing technology advanced the two became one?
> I hope so.


I know the idea for Arsenals white sleeved shirts came when legendary manager Herbert Chapman walked into the club secretary's office and saw him wearing a red waistcoat over his white shirt. If he'd been wearing a pink shirt that day Arsenal might now play in something resembling our Red Thread kit.

Green is a good choice of away kit for anyone whose colours are blue or red as almost no one plays in green & blue or green & red. More league clubs should use green away kits. There was a ridiculous colour clash in last night's Millwall v Sheffield Wednesday match, with both sides basically wearing blue.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 13, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> There was a ridiculous colour clash in last night's Millwall v Sheffield Wednesday match, with both sides basically wearing blue.


There was a similar problem at Xmas when I was playing FIFA on the Nintendo Switch against Juventus and Millwall were in their stripped 2017 kit. Made it difficult to see who was who. Probably explained how I managed to beat Juventus 1-0


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 13, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Mr Bennett in the Tea bar deserves a special mention. I love the way his little eyes light up when people hand over their money.





StephenMac said:


> Looks like a pervert.



Bit harsh!


----------



## technical (Feb 14, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I know the idea for Arsenals white sleeved shirts came when legendary manager Herbert Chapman walked into the club secretary's office and saw him wearing a red waistcoat over his white shirt. If he'd been wearing a pink shirt that day Arsenal might now play in something resembling our Red Thread kit.
> 
> Green is a good choice of away kit for anyone whose colours are blue or red as almost no one plays in green & blue or green & red. More league clubs should use green away kits. There was a ridiculous colour clash in last night's Millwall v Sheffield Wednesday match, with both sides basically wearing blue.



I went to watch Millwall v Wednesday on Tuesday night. Was surprised we (Wednesday) didn't change kits - but in the end I don't think it was a problem. Teams change kits at the drop of a hat nowadays, usually to help sell more replica shirts.


----------



## Paula_G (Feb 14, 2019)

technical said:


> I went to watch Millwall v Wednesday on Tuesday night. Was surprised we (Wednesday) didn't change kits - but in the end I don't think it was a problem. Teams change kits at the drop of a hat nowadays, usually to help sell more replica shirts.



According to Wednesday manager Steve Bruce that was down to the referee who refused to allow them to play in their yellow change kit for reasons known only to him.
Millwall vs Sheffield Wednesday kit-clash decision 'bamboozles' Steve Bruce


----------



## 3010 (Feb 16, 2019)

3010 said:


> While I appreciate it’s for a good cause, I’m not a fan of the red on pink combination for this special kit for Saturday’s game - it looks a bit like the colour has run in the wash. Perhaps a red sash on blue shirt would have been better?




I’ll admit it looks a lot better in the flesh!


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi all,

We've found some time to record another podcast. This episode includes:

The end of our holiday in Morden and the return to CH
A brief summary of the season so far
The recent upturn in form
A Torquay preview
Transfer updates
Anything else we've forgotten

You can get the episode from wherever you get your podcasts from, or here: 

As always we're very keen for feedback and suggestions on what to cover in future episodes. Please let us know!

Hope you enjoy,

FTH x


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 21, 2019)

Brilliant to have you back Forward The Hamlet podcast
Don't ever make it a chore
But really enjoy - so look forward to follow up

Would welcome update on players in, community work with schools, charities, rabble songs and how we get more noise, update on clubhouse, possible terracing, fans meeting we held with Club, planning application (factual),  Torquay away
always love the stats

But most of all thanks, can never get enough


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

Here's Monty Python playing A. Nother team at Champion Hill







Monty Python All Stars at Dulwich Hamlet, 1977 – the day Graham Chapman was sent off for being drunk


----------



## jnrknight (Mar 29, 2019)

Short piece on the precarious nature of football beyond the highest echelons of the game featuring ex-Dulwich player Francis Duku:

Striking Back


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 6, 2019)

Ben Henderson in the Southwark news:

“The outcome of this month’s relegation battle will have ramifications that go further than the football pitch. Hamlet’s attendance on Saturday was 3,243, a Champion Hill record. However, relegation will surely mean a smaller gate. Even attendances of 1,500, highly respectable in the Isthmian League, would be difficult to take for the club, when the corresponding reduction of revenue from the bar and merchandise sales is added to loss of ticket earnings.”

Care to put a justification to the quote “relegation will surely mean a smaller gate?”


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 8, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Ben Henderson in the Southwark news:
> 
> “The outcome of this month’s relegation battle will have ramifications that go further than the football pitch. Hamlet’s attendance on Saturday was 3,243, a Champion Hill record. However, relegation will surely mean a smaller gate. Even attendances of 1,500, highly respectable in the Isthmian League, would be difficult to take for the club, when the corresponding reduction of revenue from the bar and merchandise sales is added to loss of ticket earnings.”
> 
> Care to put a justification to the quote “relegation will surely mean a smaller gate?”



Would relegation mean a smaller gate? Personally, I really don't think that it would. If football was the main driver for the boom in crowds, then frankly we'd be better off relegated. We won a lot more regularly in the Isthmian Prem and the quality of football was much better.

Either way, this is a bizarre take from Southwark News.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Would relegation mean a smaller gate? Personally, I really don't think that it would. If football was the main driver for the boom in crowds, then frankly we'd be better off relegated. We won a lot more regularly in the Isthmian Prem and the quality of football was much better.
> 
> Either way, this is a bizarre take from Southwark News.


I can only think he's maybe taken one or two comments from an informal conversation with a club official out of context, or looked at the difference between our attendance figures before and after the ten months in exile either side of our promotion, and jumped to conclusions.  Our average attendance in the Isthmian before we were evicted was around 1,500 and we all thought that was amazing at the time.  I don't think anyone expected that average to leap to well over 2,500 in the eight or so matches since we returned, and I don't think it would now suddenly plummet back to 1,500 again especially if we were winning most games and challenging for promotion as was the case in the last eight seasons.  Even if it did we'd still be comfortably the best supported club in the Isthmian even though attendances there seem to be increasing impressively across the board, with Worthing now pulling 800-1,000 at most games.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 10, 2019)

IMO, the additional fans have been attracted by, in order of importance:

- The very fact we were evicted, and the exposure this provided...but I wouldn't recommend this to other clubs!
- Our new found ability to serve beer in enough locations and quickly enough to keep people sated, and enough toilets to deal with the result.
- The higher league

Relegation would have an impact; but I wouldn't expect to go back to 1500, except for perhaps bad weather, August and midweek games. I don't see any reason why the nouveau-nouveau-nouveau 2019 fans would decide not to come because we are playing Leatherhead instead of Concord Rangers?!


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2019)

George Galloway is a Hamlet fan? 
https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/comment/piers-morgan-what-dickens-diary/


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 11, 2019)

Nivag said:


> George Galloway is a Hamlet fan?


Why not? I think he lives at Streatham these days.

(I'd draw the line at Piers Morgan though.)


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2019)

I didn't realise he lived there. I've only ever read he was a Celtic supporter and never mentioned any other club.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Apr 11, 2019)

Long shot but can anyone name any faces in this pic??


----------



## EDC (Apr 11, 2019)

Mishi, over by the back wall.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 11, 2019)

EDC said:


> Mishi, over by the back wall.


At least I got a ticket... you were asking for any spares outside!


----------



## MrFab_JP (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks like the Shining


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 12, 2019)

MrFab_JP said:


> Looks like the Shining



Was going to say the same!

All work and no play...


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 12, 2019)

ForwardHamlet said:


> Long shot but can anyone name any faces in this pic??


Steve Dye Sr looking straight at the camera in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 12, 2019)

Pa Wilson with the moustache. With a load of hipsters!


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 15, 2019)

With Havant, Aldershot, Braintree and Maidstone relegated and Dorking +1 promoted it will be interesting next season in the National league south. East Thurrock who beat us in the Isthmian League playoff final may be relegated? Bognor and Margate are outside the playoff places so it's a dissapointing season for them.


----------



## Noss (Apr 15, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> With Havant, Aldershot, Braintree and Maidstone relegated and Dorking +1 promoted it will be interesting next season in the National league south. East Thurrock who beat us in the Isthmian League playoff final may be relegated? Bognor and Margate are outside the playoff places so it's a dissapointing season for them.



I assuming that two teams currently in South will find themselves in North next season, maybe Oxford and Gloucester? Depends on your definition of North I suppose - Braintree is actually closer to the Artic Circle than Oxford but can't see them leaving South


----------



## Noss (Apr 15, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> With Havant, Aldershot, Braintree and Maidstone relegated and Dorking +1 promoted it will be interesting next season in the National league south. East Thurrock who beat us in the Isthmian League playoff final may be relegated? Bognor and Margate are outside the playoff places so it's a dissapointing season for them.


And in terms of promotion, looks like Weymouth will join Dorking (5 points clear, three to play) and the third spot will come from the 'super play off' position which currently includes Met Police, Taunton, Salisbury and Poole from Evo-stik and Worthing, Haringey, Carshalton and Tonbridge from Isthmian. Taunton sounds like a fair swap for Weston, assuming we stay up


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 15, 2019)

Anyone know when the club normal announce season tickets for next year and also costs?
I need to budget accordingly as I doubt we will get another £125 bargain like this year.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Anyone know when the club normal announce season tickets for next year and also costs?
> I need to budget accordingly as I doubt we will get another £125 bargain like this year.


I hear they are being sorted out this week, 21 home games in National League South, 23 in Isthmian Premier.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 15, 2019)

Noss said:


> And in terms of promotion, looks like Weymouth will join Dorking (5 points clear, three to play) and the third spot will come from the 'super play off' position which currently includes Met Police, Taunton, Salisbury and Poole from Evo-stik and Worthing, Haringey, Carshalton and Tonbridge from Isthmian. Taunton sounds like a fair swap for Weston, assuming we stay up


Leatherhead, Merstham, Bishop's Stortford and Folkestone are all within 3 points of the Isthmian play-off places so the list goes well beyond those teams listed, and the recent form guide suggests one or two of those may be involved:

Bostik League Premier Division | Form Guide

In the Southern League it's more cut and dried with only King's Langley (near Watford) having a realistic chance of gatecrashing the top five.  I've been to Taunton a couple of times for cricket, and whilst the cricket ground is nice with an excellent pub (The Ring O' Bells) just around the corner it's not a town I'd be rushing to revisit.  Salisbury is a decent trip although the ground is a long way out of town; a few of us went there for a Capital league (Reserves) match around 12 years ago.  I've never been to Poole.  As for Met Police - well, I like to have one or two weekends away up north during the season so the date of that fixture always makes it easy to plan one of those!


----------



## Cat Daisy (Apr 15, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Leatherhead, Merstham, Bishop's Stortford and Folkestone are all within 3 points of the Isthmian play-off places so the list goes well beyond those teams listed, and the recent form guide suggests one or two of those may be involved:
> 
> Bostik League Premier Division | Form Guide
> 
> In the Southern League it's more cut and dried with only King's Langley (near Watford) having a realistic chance of gatecrashing the top five.  I've been to Taunton a couple of times for cricket, and whilst the cricket ground is nice with an excellent pub (The Ring O' Bells) just around the corner it's not a town I'd be rushing to revisit.  Salisbury is a decent trip although the ground is a long way out of town; a few of us went there for a Capital league (Reserves) match around 12 years ago.  I've never been to Poole.  As for Met Police - well, I like to have one or two weekends away up north during the season so the date of that fixture always makes it easy to plan one of those!



Poole's ground - unless it has massively changed in the last couple of seasons - is very basic. Even at Step 3 it left a lot to be desired. KIngs Langley's ground is a bit better and has a "club DJ" - if we play there, he will probably be on this forum ahead of the game asking for (musical) requests. The ground is a bit of a hike from any station (although the walk along the canal to get there is an option if the weather is good). Weymouth's ground (even though they keep talking about wanting to move again) is quite modern with a main stand that has a good view of the pitch. Also it is a bit of a hike from the station but at least there's a beach to visit!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Poole's ground - unless it has massively changed in the last couple of seasons - is very basic. Even at Step 3 it left a lot to be desired. KIngs Langley's ground is a bit better and has a "club DJ" - if we play there, he will probably be on this forum ahead of the game asking for (musical) requests. The ground is a bit of a hike from any station (although the walk along the canal to get there is an option if the weather is good). Weymouth's ground (even though they keep talking about wanting to move again) is quite modern with a main stand that has a good view of the pitch. Also it is a bit of a hike from the station but at least there's a beach to visit!


The Weymouth ground is a much longer walk than Kings Langley. Weymouth by far the better ground, a fairly modern one.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 16, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Poole's ground - unless it has massively changed in the last couple of seasons - is very basic. Even at Step 3 it left a lot to be desired. KIngs Langley's ground is a bit better and has a "club DJ" - if we play there, he will probably be on this forum ahead of the game asking for (musical) requests. The ground is a bit of a hike from any station (although the walk along the canal to get there is an option if the weather is good). Weymouth's ground (even though they keep talking about wanting to move again) is quite modern with a main stand that has a good view of the pitch. Also it is a bit of a hike from the station but at least there's a beach to visit!


Poole were in the National South until last season, when they went down.  A couple of seasons ago they qualified for the play-offs along with Hungerford, but both were barred from competing due to their grounds being short of the minimum requirements for promotion.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Poole were in the National South until last season, when they went down.  A couple of seasons ago they qualified for the play-offs along with Hungerford, but both were barred from competing due to their grounds being short of the minimum requirements for promotion.


I like grounds that fall short of the minimum requirements for promotion


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 16, 2019)

editor said:


> I like grounds that fall short of the minimum requirements for promotion


In which case why harp on about why we need a much bigger ground when we move next door?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> In which case why harp on about why we need a much bigger ground when we move next door?


Because I like visiting small grounds where I can easily choose a convenient viewpoint for watching the game. That's not possible at Hamlet and that's why we need a bigger ground. SImples.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 22, 2019)

I've noticed this a few times, does anyone know why Vose doesn't stay on the pitch at full time and clap the fans (I know that's not compulsory, but a nice thing to do) and also warm down with the rest of the squad?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 22, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I've noticed this a few times, does anyone know why Vose doesn't stay on the pitch at full time and clap the fans (I know that's not compulsory, but a nice thing to do) and also warm down with the rest of the squad?


No. Does anyone know why you don’t politely approach him & ask him?


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 23, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I've noticed this a few times, does anyone know why Vose doesn't stay on the pitch at full time and clap the fans (I know that's not compulsory, but a nice thing to do) and also warm down with the rest of the squad?


Never ask a perfectly reasonable question on here ever again, ok?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Never ask a perfectly reasonable question on here ever again, ok?


And I’ll nake sure I suggest people never speak to players again...


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Apr 23, 2019)

A few titbits from the flyer handed out after the game yesterday:
• Ticket prices are frozen for next season
• Earlybird season tickets go on sale this Friday
• There's a meeting in the bar on Monday 13th May to discuss club matters, which I presume will include an update on the planning situation


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 23, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And I’ll nake sure I suggest people never speak to players again...



It doesn’t exactly encourage people to talk to him if he just walks off does it? Not everyone is comfortable approaching strangers, let alone footballers.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 23, 2019)

BrandNewGuy said:


> A few titbits from the flyer handed out after the game yesterday:
> • Ticket prices are frozen for next season
> • Earlybird season tickets go on sale this Friday
> • There's a meeting in the bar on Monday 13th May to discuss club matters, which I presume will include an update on the planning situation


Here's the flyer


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 23, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> It doesn’t exactly encourage people to talk to him if he just walks off does it?


I only noticed him do that at Wealdstone because I was standing right next to the tunnel at the final whistle.  Maybe he has some medical reason for needing to return to the dressing room promptly, in which case no one else really needs to know.  I'm sure the manager must realise one of his players is always absent from the pre-match warm down routine and be OK with it.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 23, 2019)

A medical reason does make sense but to not even shake the refs hand at the end of game is a bit weird. I fully appreciate some games you wouldn't want to, but it's a simple respect that's needed.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 23, 2019)

That flyer in the programme would have been handy, thanks for posting it up here


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> That flyer in the programme would have been handy, thanks for posting it up here


I doubt if the Club Committee even knew about it... as some of those in the Boardroom were in the dark about the presentation night & the season tickets...


----------



## EDC (Apr 23, 2019)

I got given one from the turnstile operator when they drew a line across my ticket.


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 23, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Here's the flyerView attachment 168733



Is that your nob or your thumb in that photo of the flyer? Isn't that against the rules of the forum?


----------



## Nivag (Apr 23, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> Is that your nob or your thumb in that photo of the flyer? Isn't that against the rules of the forum?


Lol it's a thumb and it's not mine.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 24, 2019)

it says ticket prices frozen, will they be £125 early doors again?


----------



## scousedom (Apr 24, 2019)

I have no intel on this. But I thought a similar thing until I re-read and realised that yes it says ticket prices frozen but it doesn’t say season ticket prices frozen. 
£125 was a spectacularly amazingly generous offer. I would have no expectations of it being able to be matched again. And if it is then, when you add in the fact that we are the lowest admissions price across all categories (with most generous definitions of concessions) in the League it would be frankly stupendous.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yep I'd be amazed if still but extremely happy/grateful!  Perhaps an increase to £126 to match the years formed


----------



## TonyWalt (Apr 24, 2019)

Am wondering about the new ST early bird price too. 21 league games so it could easily be as much as £200.
Would be very happy if it’s around the £150/160 mark. On Friday we find out!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 25, 2019)

Didn't we get a record number of season tickets last year - would be great to beat that


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 26, 2019)

If you click on the tickets link on the official website you get taken to tickets for the band 'Trash Boat' at Leeds Uni!??


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 26, 2019)

Early bird season ticket £151, can't argue with that, great value and so many concession plus 13-19 still pay your age


----------



## TonyWalt (Apr 26, 2019)

Top notch


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Apr 26, 2019)

Direct Debit only? Can't see how to pay with a card...


----------



## Noss (Apr 26, 2019)

Concord Rangers ineligible for National League South play-offs


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 26, 2019)

Noss said:


> Concord Rangers ineligible for National League South play-offs


Crazy. They made a big thing of investing in a better squad this season with the aim of a promotion push, yet they didn't bother investing in their ground first. When will they ever learn .

They also had the slowest tea bar service I've ever experienced, and were deducted 3 points for fielding an ineligible player because no one realised it was now more than 1 month since they'd signed him for a 1 month loan period.


----------



## NPDHFC (Apr 26, 2019)

Poor Sam Beasant missing out on playoffs... Karma bites.


----------



## TonyWalt (Apr 26, 2019)

Yes, looks like it HAS to be a direct debit. Can’t see how to buy two at the same time for my boy and I either. Used to be: send a check in the post to Bill Azzi!


----------



## Cat Daisy (Apr 26, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Early bird season ticket £151, can't argue with that, great value and so many concession plus 13-19 still pay your age



Looks like my old person's concession ticket has gone down from £65 to £63! (Although the age at which concessions kick in is now 61 rather than 60 - so doesn't affect anyone who was already eligible last season.)

But basically "top value"!


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 26, 2019)

Noss said:


> Concord Rangers ineligible for National League South play-offs


A true tragedy for our times.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 26, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Early bird season ticket £151, can't argue with that, great value and so many concession plus 13-19 still pay your age


Effectively 21 games for the price of 13. With queue-skipping thrown in for free! Absolute bargain.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 26, 2019)

Concord players get their bonus for finishing in playoffs. That’s all they are bothered about. 

Double result that they don’t have to bother to play in them. 

Win win for them.


----------



## bkbk (Apr 26, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 26, 2019)

The queue jumping on match day is worth the price alone!



scousedom said:


> Effectively 21 games for the price of 13. With queue-skipping thrown in for free! Absolute bargain.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2019)

Buzzled and bought
Dulwich Hamlet 2019-20 season tickets now available – bag your early bird discount while you can!

*Who do I contact about getting something changed on my application?


----------



## TonyWalt (Apr 26, 2019)

Email Bill Azzi.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 26, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> The queue jumping on match day is worth the price alone!


It’s £7.19 per game. 
Can’t get over that. 
Against the £12.96 I think it was to buy online in advance (and so jump the queue) that’s 45% off...


----------



## TonyWalt (Apr 26, 2019)

Shhh about the queue avoiding advantages of a season ticket. If everyone cottons on, we may end up with massive ST queues and deserted turnstiles!


----------



## YTC (Apr 26, 2019)

FYI it's a one time Direct Debit - a weird quirk of Pitchero.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 26, 2019)

YTC said:


> FYI it's a one time Direct Debit - a weird quirk of Pitchero.


So how’s the move to a new club website going?


----------



## YTC (Apr 26, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So how’s the move to a new club website going?



Hah! A new one will eventually arise!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 26, 2019)

YTC said:


> Hah! A new one will eventually arise!


Like Brexit? Or Crossrail? Or Billericay in the Football League?


----------



## Son of Roy (Apr 26, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Crazy. They made a big thing of investing in a better squad this season with the aim of a promotion push, yet they didn't bother investing in their ground first. When will they ever learn .
> 
> They also had the slowest tea bar service I've ever experienced, and were deducted 3 points for fielding an ineligible player because no one realised it was now more than 1 month since they'd signed him for a 1 month loan period.


Concord spent all their money on diving lessons!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

Here's how the table looks right now. 

Come on Dartford! Come on Bath! Come on Gloucester!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh, Welling have gone 1-0 up so we ROAR back into 14th place.


----------



## scousedom (Apr 27, 2019)

Wheels coming off at Ricay.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2019)

How the hell is this game still going? 

Hungerford Town v East Thurrock United


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2019)

Kingstonian forum on absolute fire!


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Kingstonian forum on absolute fire!


Blimey:



> I’ve watched us fall from arguably one of the best teams in non league to one of the worst teams I’ve ever seen! I remained loyal throughout so many of our disappointments such as going into administration,the Khosla debacle and finding ourselves homeless. Throughout all of that I still turned up every week proudly displaying my red and white hoops,even going multiple seasons without missing a game,league or cup!
> 
> The whole vibe at the club has now completely changed and there seems to be a massive divide between fans. There is a number of K’s fans that I have never liked or got on with personally and vice versa. However that never used to matter because as soon as the whistle went to start the game we were all together. We were all K’s and we’d spend 90 minutes chanting and cheering our team on until the very end,no matter the result! Sadly this show of unity no longer exists behind the goal and hasn’t for some time.
> 
> ...





> I would say “I’ll miss you on the terrace” but I’m not going to be there either.



What the hell happened at Lewes? 



> I decided not to attend any more games this season after my experience at Lewes, I saw fellow Ks squaring up at each other , alcohol fuelled embarrassing behaviour that put our club in such a bad light but I agree the same guys make the noise that can lift the club.



From the South Coast by Iang


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 30, 2019)

at my wife's cousin in those concord pictures.


----------



## bkbk (Apr 30, 2019)

No more Moore

Player-manager Sammy Moore departs Concord Rangers after 'ongoing personal problems'


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 30, 2019)

bkbk said:


> No more Moore
> 
> Player-manager Sammy Moore departs Concord Rangers after 'ongoing personal problems'



Utterly classless club.


----------



## bkbk (Apr 30, 2019)

Paul Doswell has also joined Havant as boss so you'd expect them to be strong next season. Phenomenal job he did at Sutton.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

bkbk said:


> No more Moore
> 
> Player-manager Sammy Moore departs Concord Rangers after 'ongoing personal problems'



And the Chairman of Chelmsford City Supporters Club's response:


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> And the Chairman of Chelmsford City Supporters Club's response:




Do I hate concord or sammy moore more?  

Sammy moore I think.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Paul Doswell has also joined Havant as boss so you'd expect them to be strong next season. Phenomenal job he did at Sutton.


Havant have gone down, up, up, down in the last four seasons without changing the manager until now. Apparently Doswell lives at Winchester and wanted a job closer to home. That looks like a Gary Johnson type appointment and I'll be surprised if they aren't bookies favourites. Only downside is that if Woking screw up the play-offs we could be stuck with them for a while.

There are also rumours that Gateshead are going to resign from the National Division due to the overheads, in which case they would drop to the Northern Premier League and Aldershot would be reprieved from relegation, as would Truro with a higher points total than the 20th placed club in the North Division.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Havant have gone down, up, up, down in the last four seasons without changing the manager until now. Apparently Doswell lives at Winchester and wanted a job closer to home. That looks like a Gary Johnson type appointment and I'll be surprised if they aren't bookies favourites. Only downside is that if Woking screw up the play-offs we could be stuck with them for a while.
> 
> There are also rumours that Gateshead are going to resign from the National Division due to the overheads, in which case they would drop to the Northern Premier League and Aldershot would be reprieved from relegation, as would Truro with a higher points total than the 20th placed club in the North Division.



I’d like that.


----------



## Roger D (Apr 30, 2019)

Living in Aldershot people I know seem pretty confident the info about Gateshead is true. Some Gateshead fans have popped up on the Shots forum confirming they expect it to happen as well. It seems a new fan owned/run Gateshead may emerge at a lower level.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Apr 30, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Living in Aldershot people I know seem pretty confident the info about Gateshead is true. Some Gateshead fans have popped up on the Shots forum confirming they expect it to happen as well. It seems a new fan owned/run Gateshead may emerge at a lower level.



Sounds like 5 out of 6 full time Gateshead staff including the manager and assistant have been dismissed - and the manager who had done so well against the odds was dismissed by e-mail. Bit of a shambles really!


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2019)

Whilst it doesn't affect us or involve the play-offs to reach our division, the Southern League Premier Central play-offs have been postponed due to another ineligible player fiasco regarding Stratford Town. The infringement in question occurred in a match played in February and the FA has only just got around to making an issue of it. So in the 4 years since the Enfield Town farce nothing has changed.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 1, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Havant have gone down, up, up, down in the last four seasons without changing the manager until now. Apparently Doswell lives at Winchester and wanted a job closer to home. That looks like a Gary Johnson type appointment and I'll be surprised if they aren't bookies favourites. Only downside is that if Woking screw up the play-offs we could be stuck with them for a while.
> 
> There are also rumours that Gateshead are going to resign from the National Division due to the overheads, in which case they would drop to the Northern Premier League and Aldershot would be reprieved from relegation, as would Truro with a higher points total than the 20th placed club in the North Division.



I also heard today from an East Thurrock fan today that Ebsfleet are also struggling and may go the Gateshead route. Anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2019)

Update



> *Ebbsfleet United managing director Dave Archer has reassured supporters the club will not be taking voluntary relegation from the National League while a flurry of sackings has left crisis club Gateshead with just three full-time staff.*
> 
> Rumours have circled over the future of the two clubs in Non-League’s top-flight following financial problems.
> 
> ...


Ebbsfleet United will not take voluntary relegation but Gateshead problems worsen


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 1, 2019)

shows the very real dangers of advancing beyond your financial and supporter base
Think we really need to consolidate and hopefully organise a new stadium and get our ownership sorted before even dreaming of the National League

Turning Champion Hill into a fortress and avoiding relegation for a second season would be my big hope for next season


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 2, 2019)

PartisanDulwich said:


> shows the very real dangers of advancing beyond your financial and supporter base
> Think we really need to consolidate and hopefully organise a new stadium and get our ownership sorted before even dreaming of the National League
> 
> Turning Champion Hill into a fortress and avoiding relegation for a second season would be my big hope for next season


Is there a problem with our ownership? Do you not trust Ben Clasper?


----------



## pettyboy (May 2, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Is there a problem with our ownership? Do you not trust Ben Clasper?



Top bloke!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 2, 2019)

ownership of the ground


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 5, 2019)

The National League (just one League above us) this

Salford  "striker Adam Rooney is being paid £4,000 a week"

Gary Neville shrugs off Salford City's critics as Football League place beckons


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 5, 2019)

Whats this about a pre season friendly with Marine
or was that just speculation on twitter ?


----------



## Roger D (May 5, 2019)

Marine are 125 years old shortly and have confirmed some special pre-seasons to celebrate. If there is anything in it I suggest we allow Marine the courtesy of announcing it / abide by a non disclosure.

If it is true what a shame Dave Fry died last summer. Whilst best known for his links with Prescot he was well known at Marine. He told a good story about how he had to persuade their chairman he wasn't a wind up merchant after he approached him in the bar and asked whether Dave supported Marine. Dave said no, Dulwich Hamlet.

Lovely little ground in a posh bit of Liverpool. I may be biased having lived there for three years but Liverpool is always a good weekend away. Fingers crossed.


----------



## scousedom (May 6, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Marine are 125 years old shortly and have confirmed some special pre-seasons to celebrate. If there is anything in it I suggest we allow Marine the courtesy of announcing it / abide by a non disclosure.
> 
> If it is true what a shame Dave Fry died last summer. Whilst best known for his links with Prescot he was well known at Marine. He told a good story about how he had to persuade their chairman he wasn't a wind up merchant after he approached him in the bar and asked whether Dave supported Marine. Dave said no, Dulwich Hamlet.
> 
> Lovely little ground in a posh bit of Liverpool. I may be biased having lived there for three years but Liverpool is always a good weekend away. Fingers crossed.



You’re not biased.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 6, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Marine are 125 years old shortly and have confirmed some special pre-seasons to celebrate. If there is anything in it I suggest we allow Marine the courtesy of announcing it / abide by a non disclosure.
> 
> If it is true what a shame Dave Fry died last summer. Whilst best known for his links with Prescot he was well known at Marine. He told a good story about how he had to persuade their chairman he wasn't a wind up merchant after he approached him in the bar and asked whether Dave supported Marine. Dave said no, Dulwich Hamlet.
> 
> Lovely little ground in a posh bit of Liverpool. I may be biased having lived there for three years but Liverpool is always a good weekend away. Fingers crossed.


Well  I overheard the Marine pre season trip being openly talked about by Hamlet fans in the bar last Friday, as were home games with Crystal Palace & Colchester United. Dates weren’t mentioned, so presumably these weren’t known. I first heard the Marine trip being mentioned on the Supporters Coach back from Chippenham, so it’s been mooted for a while. Hopefully details will be announced sooner rather than later so plans can be made for booking cheap train tickets.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well  I overheard the Marine pre season trip being openly talked about by Hamlet fans in the bar last Friday, as we’re home games with Crystal Palace & Colchester United. Dates weren’t mentioned, so presumably these weren’t known. I first heard the Marine trip being mentioned on the Supporters Coach back from Chippenham, so it’s been mooted for a while. Hopefully details will be announced sooner rather than later so plans can be made for booking cheap train tickets.


First I've heard of it, and Chippenham was a month ago now. Basically if it's supposed to be confidential any leak must have originated from whoever was contacted within our club, although I find it hard to believe that Marine would have said "whatever you do don't tell everyone yet". It's probably just something that may or may not happen at this stage, depending on all sorts of factors. 

Unfortunately Marine were relegated this season, which must be the first time they've gone up or down for over thirty years. (They've been quite successful in the not too distant past but were always blocked from promotion due to having a three sided ground. )


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 6, 2019)

MoD behind the leak I heard


----------



## Pink Panther (May 6, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> MoD behind the leak I heard


Gavin Williamson is "The Leaker".


----------



## Pink Panther (May 7, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Do I hate concord or sammy moore more?
> 
> Sammy moore I think.


You can hate Hemel Hempstead now as they've just announced him as their manager for next season:

Sammy Moore appointed as new manager of Hemel Hempstead Town


----------



## B.I.G (May 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> You can hate Hemel Hempstead now as they've just announced him as their manager for next season:
> 
> Sammy Moore appointed as new manager of Hemel Hempstead Town



Hated them already


----------



## Cat Daisy (May 7, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Hated them already



Nice that his "ongoing personal problems" - which caused Concord to ask him to stand down according to those Non League Paper reports - have been resolved so quickly?!


----------



## StephenMac (May 7, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Nice that his "ongoing personal problems" - which caused Concord to ask him to stand down according to those Non League Paper reports - have been resolved so quickly?!


That was put out by their arsehole owner.


----------



## B.I.G (May 7, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Nice that his "ongoing personal problems" - which caused Concord to ask him to stand down according to those Non League Paper reports - have been resolved so quickly?!



Resolved by moving away from Canvey Island to Hemel. Not much of an upgrade though. Im sure he will be on the move again soon.


----------



## Cat Daisy (May 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Update
> 
> 
> Ebbsfleet United will not take voluntary relegation but Gateshead problems worsen



Looks to have taken a turn for the worse again at Ebbsfleet with unpaid players (again) and open letters to the owners ->

Ebbsfleet United supporters call for answers in open letter to club


----------



## Pink Panther (May 9, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> Looks to have taken a turn for the worse again at Ebbsfleet with unpaid players (again) and open letters to the owners ->
> 
> Ebbsfleet United supporters call for answers in open letter to club


Gravesend & Northfleet have been a bit of a circus one way or another ever since they renamed themselves after a railway station.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 16, 2019)

count down to the start of the Season already


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 24, 2019)

Was wondering, if you buy a season ticket online, do you then have to pop in and pick it up? Or would that method just be done via email?


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 24, 2019)

Last few day to get your discounted early bird season tickets. Just renewed mine, works out at less than 3 quid a week, what a bargain


----------



## Nivag (May 24, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Was wondering, if you buy a season ticket online, do you then have to pop in and pick it up? Or would that method just be done via email?


Season tickets normally get posted nearer the start of the season.


----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2019)

On my local's FB group, is Tim B on here?


----------



## editor (May 25, 2019)

Like!


----------



## blueheaven (Jun 6, 2019)

The war between Peter John and Meadow continues...
https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...cost-taxpayers-13136-65-due-to-investigation/


----------



## MrFab_JP (Jun 6, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> The war between Peter John and Meadow continues...
> https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...cost-taxpayers-13136-65-due-to-investigation/



Be interesting to see the breakdown of these costs!


----------



## WillClunas (Jun 6, 2019)

_Thirteen







grand.

_


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> The war between Peter John and Meadow continues...
> https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/new...cost-taxpayers-13136-65-due-to-investigation/


Meadow really are filth.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 12, 2019)

Quick question if you buy Dulwich match tickets online, can you just show your phone/email at the turnstiles or do you have to physically print off the ticket? cheers


----------



## gnar182 (Jun 12, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Quick question if you buy Dulwich match tickets online, can you just show your phone/email at the turnstiles or do you have to physically print off the ticket? cheers



You can usually just show your phone.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 13, 2019)

Does anyone, by chance, have a photo of Andy Gray (ex Palace, Villa) playing for Dulwich? I have a programme with him in and I believe he played 20-30 games in 1984 but have no photos. Cheers


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 13, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Does anyone, by chance, have a photo of Andy Gray (ex Palace, Villa) playing for Dulwich? I have a programme with him in and I believe he played 20-30 games in 1984 but have no photos. Cheers


He played the first 17 matches of the 1984/5 season, scoring 6 goals.  Can't help with a photo unfortunately.


----------



## barnsleydulwich (Jun 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if a decision has been made regarding adding additional terracing/steps and some sort of shelter behind the goals?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 15, 2019)

barnsleydulwich said:


> Does anyone know if a decision has been made regarding adding additional terracing/steps and some sort of shelter behind the goals?


As I understand it the Club are looking at costings  & some work is planned. What that entails in practice I have no idea, but one thing for sure, whatever is done won’t please everyone & the moaning on here( generalising, not meaning anyone in particular) will be a proper Urban ‘popcorn moment’...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 15, 2019)

Pre season friendly against Tottenham 'XI' I hear....shame it's on the same day as Lambeth Country Show


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 15, 2019)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Pre season friendly against Tottenham 'XI' I hear....shame it's on the same day as Lambeth Country Show


Which many reports said was pretty crap last year. Have Lambeth listened I wonder? You could go to both... it’s only a short 37 bus ride away...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 15, 2019)

By all accounts no, the expensive and wholly unecessary fence with security guards will be there again. 

Tempted to nip out for a bit and watch the Hamlet.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks Rob for sorting out this article about our Walk and Talk 
https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/spo...l-palace-team-up-for-mental-health-awareness/


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2019)

In case anyone missed it: 
Dulwich Hamlet: A Little Club with Big Ideas


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2019)

As a Lincoln fan I'm delighted to see our new signing: Jack Payne! Cowley's delight after signing midfielder Jack Payne

We need a leader in midfield and I'm sure the squad will enjoy his initiation song.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2019)

Interesting piece here (if not entirely accurate according to Dulwich Mishi )

Neoliberal Urbanism and Inner-city Football Culture


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Interesting piece here (if not entirely accurate according to Dulwich Mishi )
> 
> Neoliberal Urbanism and Inner-city Football Culture


Well editor do YOU think it is?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well editor do YOU think it is?


I bow to your superior knowledge.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 6, 2019)

editor said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge.


Don’t be a cunt it doesn’t suit you...


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Don’t be a cunt it doesn’t suit you...


For fuck's sake. What's the matter with you? You clearly know more about Hamlet's history than me and I acknowledged that in my original comment after I read you correcting the article on Facebook.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 6, 2019)

I would suggest mentioning myself rather than anyone else does constitute that you were being a tad sarcastic in your post. I’ve not been the only person to question it on social media, therefore I can also justifiably respond: What’s the matter with you?


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would suggest mentioning myself rather than anyone else does constitute that you were being a tad sarcastic in your post. I’ve not been the only person to question it on social media, therefore I can also justifiably respond: What’s the matter with you?


No I wasn't being sarcastic. I read your criticism on FB and thought it appropriate to add that the article didn't appear to be entirely accurate. Try saying sorry instead of acting like a paranoid, foul mouthed curmudgeon.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 6, 2019)

editor said:


> No I wasn't being sarcastic. I read your criticism on FB and thought it appropriate to add that the article didn't appear to be entirely accurate. Try saying sorry instead of acting like a paranoid, foul mouthed curmudgeon.


I might consider apologising if you didn’t do exactly the same by saying I’m a paranoid foul mouthed curmudgeon. I therefore retract my earlier comment “Don’t be a cunt it doesn’t suit you”... because it clearly does. Night, night.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I might consider apologising if you didn’t do exactly the same by saying I’m a paranoid foul mouthed curmudgeon. I therefore retract my earlier comment “Don’t be a cunt it doesn’t suit you”... because it clearly does. Night, night.


Embarrassing.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 6, 2019)

editor said:


> Embarrassing.


I would retort ‘yes you are’... but I won’t as I’ve already said ‘Night, night’...


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 6, 2019)

This argument between you two is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jul 16, 2019)

New increased steps going in around the ground yesterday! should help with the viewing a bit


----------



## cg__ (Jul 22, 2019)

Gavin Rose has done a hour long interview for the Beautiful Game podcast:


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 24, 2019)

cg__ said:


> Gavin Rose has done a hour long interview for the Beautiful Game podcast:




Big up to pettyboy who mentioned on the twitter it was accessible through spotify.


----------



## pettyboy (Jul 29, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Big up to pettyboy who mentioned on the twitter it was accessible through spotify.



Yeah fair play to me


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 29, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Yeah fair play to me



Of course not something you should be trivialising


----------



## Jimbob73 (Aug 6, 2019)

Who do you contact at the club if you want to sponsor a player? Anyone done this and know how much it is?


----------



## iamwithnail (Aug 6, 2019)

Details were in the program when we did it, sponsored Carew with work a few seasons ago. We got it in the draw for sponsorships they did that year though.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 6, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Who do you contact at the club if you want to sponsor a player? Anyone done this and know how much it is?



Details all in this document


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 7, 2019)

Preston chats to the Non League Daily

The Players’ Bar…with Preston Edwards (Dulwich Hamlet) | Non League Daily


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 7, 2019)

pettyboy said:


> Preston chats to the Non League Daily
> 
> The Players’ Bar…with Preston Edwards (Dulwich Hamlet) | Non League Daily



No opposition gk abuse at dulwich.


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 7, 2019)

Jimbob73 said:


> Who do you contact at the club if you want to sponsor a player? Anyone done this and know how much it is?


Clare is dealing with player sponsorships and is happy to be contacted direct about it via her club email:
clarekeeble@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk
Price is £125 plus vat


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 11, 2019)

Altona pops up in Journey to the Centre of the Earth. Published in 1894. So obviously influenced by the football club. No mention of that in the book though. 

all to nah otzenpunk


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 12, 2019)

Someone needs to introduce Ben Henderson from the Southwark News to E16_DHFC and put them on a coach together to the North.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 17, 2019)

Who's written this? 
The Vanarama First Four - what’s happened at the Hamlet so far...and what’s in store! - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Top performers...


----------



## 3010 (Aug 17, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Who's written this?
> The Vanarama First Four - what’s happened at the Hamlet so far...and what’s in store! - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club
> 
> Top performers...



1 out of 3 is not bad!!


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 17, 2019)

Someone send them a desist letter quick! After all we hold the trademark!


----------



## scousedom (Aug 17, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Someone send them a desist letter quick! After all we hold the trademark!



Think it’s great that someone who has done so much for the club over the last few years, really stepping up when we needed them, should be allowed to make a little back in this way. 

Oh no wait.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 17, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Think it’s great that someone who has done so much for the club over the last few years, really stepping up when we needed them, should be allowed to make a little back in this way.
> 
> Oh no wait.



Go full Meadow on them!


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 17, 2019)

Contact - Blake Fifty Two


#Cunts


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 19, 2019)

£24 for a tshirt??

Assume they must have the club's permission given that they're using Champion Hill as a shoot location?


----------



## chris gil (Aug 21, 2019)

Mac and miller let me put a fixture poster up in the window , I then walk past a few days later and they've taken it down , it's happened 3 times now , I don't bother any more


----------



## dcdulwich (Aug 21, 2019)

Same experience chris gil 
To be fair, or as fair as I can manage, they did sometimes put it at the back of the shop for a few days where nobody saw it.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 21, 2019)

Mac and Miller dodgy company apparently. 

The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 21, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Mac and Miller dodgy company apparently.
> 
> The East Dulwich Forum



Hmmm...those people need to check out The Consumer Rights Act 2015.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 21, 2019)

pinknblue said:


> Hmmm...those people need to check out The Consumer Rights Act 2015.



 As well as not ripping people off in terms of designs. Still I’m sure they will be priced out soon enough.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 21, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> As well as not ripping people off in terms of designs. Still I’m sure they will be priced out soon enough.



Yay for capitalism.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Someone send them a desist letter quick! After all we hold the trademark!



I've just asked them how much they'll be donating to Hamlet.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 30, 2019)

editor said:


> I've just asked them how much they'll be donating to Hamlet.



Im sure an expose wouldnt go amiss if they ignore you.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 30, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> £24 for a tshirt??


Must be an organic cotton and silk blend or something at that price. The design looks a bit pants anyway compared to the official clubshop merchandise.  I'll stick wih my Yorick t-shirt, which I think cost a tenner.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Im sure an expose wouldnt go amiss if they ignore you.


I'm just warming up, but if folks would like to start dropping them a line and posting any responses here that might help.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2019)

Good to see Hamlet vs Tooting making Wikipedia's list of London rivalries 



> East London derby: Leyton Orient vs. West Ham United, also may include a match between either of those and Dagenham & Redbridge
> North London derby: Arsenal vs. Tottenham Hotspur,[51]
> South London derby: any match between Charlton Athletic, Crystal Palace, Millwall and AFC Wimbledon.[52][53][54]
> West London derby: any match between Brentford, Chelsea, Fulham and Queens Park Rangers[55][56][57][58]
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2019)

Buzzed: Video: Dulwich Hamlet u18s thump Maidstone u18s 6-3 in FA Youth Cup clash at the Gallagher Stadium, 5th Sept 2019.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone know when the draw for the FA Cup is? Was assuming it would be today but can’t find any info. 

Edit: scrap that! Just seen twitter stumble into life.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 9, 2019)

scousedom said:


> Anyone know when the draw for the FA Cup is? Was assuming it would be today but can’t find any info.


----------



## the 12th man (Sep 11, 2019)

Ho Ho Ho 
The Romance of the Cup.........


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 12, 2019)

Apparently the Telegraph want to invite Taylor Swift down to Champion Hill! The last pretensions of Pink’n’Blue Hipsterism might finally have been extinguished. The story is behind a paywall and frankly have no desire to link to a paper that has sold any remaining integrity to the tax dodging Barclay Brothers & the Brexit speculators... so here’s a screenshot of a Google Alert search result..


----------



## scratch_perry (Sep 13, 2019)

Maybe a bit off-topic but since it's about Dulwich and beer I assume I can post here. I have recently moved to London and away from my beloved local team. Thankfully I have found a great alternative in Dulwich Hamlet and I try to watch as many games as my work permits. I am now looking for people to watch the games (and drink a few pints) with since I do not know any Dulwich supporters. I would say I am a fairly nice high school teacher gets along with most people. I will definitely go to Champion Hill tomorrow, so if anyone is up for a beer and a chat just drop me a message.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2019)

I think we can claim Ivan Owen - the creator and voice behind Basil Brush - as one of our own. 

   

Obituary: Ivan Owen


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 13, 2019)

scratch_perry - I won’t be there but if you ask for Duncan then there are about 30 of us so someone will point you in the direction of one of us. All Dulwich Duncs are very welcoming and friendly.


----------



## scratch_perry (Sep 13, 2019)

Cyclodunc said:


> scratch_perry - I won’t be there but if you ask for Duncan then there are about 30 of us so someone will point you in the direction of one of us. All Dulwich Duncs are very welcoming and friendly.


Thanks a lot. That sounds great!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 14, 2019)

scratch_perry said:


> Thanks a lot. That sounds great!


Lovely to meet you today. Top man.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 15, 2019)

scratch_perry said:


> Thanks a lot. That sounds great!


Good to chat after the game... hope my rabbiting on hasn’t scared you away!


----------



## Matt The Cab (Sep 16, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Good to chat after the game... hope my rabbiting on hasn’t scared you away!



Don't worry about the rabbiting on, I'd worry about the results


----------



## Nivag (Sep 16, 2019)

Dulwich topped the National League in attendance figures this weekend.


National League South attendances…

DHFC v Hungerford -- 2071
Bath City v Eastbourne Borough – 1,444
Chelmsford City v Chippenham Town – 657
Concord Rangers v Dartford – TBC
Dorking Wanderers v Maidstone United – 895
Havant & Waterlooville v Braintree Town – 1,351
Oxford City v Billericay Town – 309
Slough Town v Hampton & Richmond Borough – 807
St Albans City v Weymouth – 642
Tonbridge Angels v Hemel Hempstead Town – 576


----------



## scratch_perry (Sep 16, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Good to chat after the game... hope my rabbiting on hasn’t scared you away!


Haha.. No risk. I'll be back for more.


----------



## scratch_perry (Sep 16, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Lovely to meet you today. Top man.


Likewise. Thanks for a warm welcoming.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 18, 2019)

Brilliant podcast with Danny Mills


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 26, 2019)

Did anyone else notice Jim Harris @jimoutoffaf regularly mentions the Hamlet on his slot on the Radio2 Zoey Ball show. Top man.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2019)

BBC 6 Music last night was pumping to the sound of a Dulwich Hamlet branded bass drum! 







In photos: Another look around the BBC’s Maida Vale studios with The Monochrome Set, Sept 2019


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 28, 2019)

I had no idea you are in the Monochrome Set. Why didn't you say? I saw them play about 30 years ago! I also remember a band called Death Bang Party who played Camden and around South London. Does anyone remember them?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2019)

Son of Roy said:


> I had no idea you are in the Monochrome Set. Why didn't you say? I saw them play about 30 years ago! I also remember a band called Death Bang Party who played Camden and around south London. Does anyone remember them?


I rejoined them about three years ago and it's been a hell of a ride - we've toured most of Europe, we played across the US earlier this year and have a new album that came out yesterday!

The gigs and tours are why I've been missing so many games in the last year!


----------



## T Corcoran (Oct 3, 2019)

Jeffrey Monakana was on the podcast that Cookie and Michael Kamara were on a few months ago. Here's the link if anyone's interested. Its interesting to hear his thoughts on what has happened throughout his career. I believe it's around the 20 minute mark he talks about dulwich


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 3, 2019)

T Corcoran said:


> Jeffrey Monakana was on the podcast that Cookie and Michael Kamara were on a few months ago. Here's the link if anyone's interested. Its interesting to hear his thoughts on what has happened throughout his career. I believe it's around the 20 minute mark he talks about dulwich




“Gavin’s intense”


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 9, 2019)

Horsham are top of the Isthmian league premier. I still haven't forgotten about the cheese burger that gave me the shits 4 years ago.

Another Essex club have got a 'muriel". Braintree have a picture of ex-Prodigy front man Keith Flint Iron’s Mural Is Perfect Tribute To Local Legend Flint  - The MANarama National League

Football quiz question - which club plays at the Whiskey Bible Stadium?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2019)

Great stuff  Dulwich Hamlet, Rio Ferdinand Foundation and Aspire Academy launch campaign to raise support and funds for young South Londoners


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2019)

Appreciative bit of Hamlet chat here 
Vault Football library | Vault Of Evil: Brit Horror Pulp Plus!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 13, 2019)

Was sent this team photo by someone in this pic. Thought you'd all enjoy it


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 13, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Was sent this team photo by someone in this pic. Thought you'd all enjoy it
> View attachment 186975



Must be about 20 years ago, judging by how young I look !!!


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 13, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Must be about 20 years ago, judging by how young I look !!!



That was about 28/29 years ago!


----------



## Roger D (Oct 13, 2019)

I arrived in September 91 and am in that line up so it must be after that date. Judging by the weather I reckon that's probably summer 1992 or 1993. 

I suffered a bad head injury playing for the Supporters in February 1994 (pretty sure it was in the year) and didn't play for about two years after that. I doubt I'd have looked that young by the time I returned to the team


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 14, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> That was about 28/29 years ago!



Who is the bloke in the middle with the beard and fine pair of breasts?


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 14, 2019)

Who's the fella in the front row with the syrup & gloves


----------



## chris gil (Oct 16, 2019)

the only sub being a keeper , like it


----------



## Roger D (Oct 16, 2019)

It's a very strange line up tbh as the likes of Mishi, Jane Austin and Steve Rickerby are missing. All were mainstays of the team back then. 

It might be an end of season tournament where we entered two teams, we did this occasionally. However; if that was the case I'd expect to be in a different team to say Jamie. He would be picked for the good team whereas I'd be in the here to enjoy ourselves despite a total lack of talent team. Bizarrely we ended up as runners up at the Hitchin tournament once, to general bemusement.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 16, 2019)

Roger D said:


> It's a very strange line up tbh as the likes of Mishi, Jane Austin and Steve Rickerby are missing. All were mainstays of the team back then.
> 
> It might be an end of season tournament where we entered two teams, we did this occasionally. However; if that was the case I'd expect to be in a different team to say Jamie. He would be picked for the good team whereas I'd be in the here to enjoy ourselves despite a total lack of talent team. Bizarrely we ended up as runners up at the Hitchin tournament once, to general bemusement.


I’m not in the photo because I took the photo. I was certainly not a playing mainstay... Not sure exactly when this was from, it may have been a game, maybe not. I would say a 5-a-side tournament as two keepers & 12 players. It was taken at the Mary Datchelor ground, across the road from Dulwich College.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 16, 2019)

I disagree, you were a mainstay in terms of % games played. I remember shouting at you to run in a large number of games!

We did play in two or three 5 or 6 a side competitions at Mary Datchelor in the first two or three years I was at Dulwich and one of them was a very hot day. Pound to a penny it's that tournament 

Credit where credit's due I think Mishi was the main, or one of the main, organisers of those tournaments.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 16, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I’m not in the photo because I took the photo. I was certainly not a playing mainstay... Not sure exactly when this was from, it may have been a game, maybe not. I would say a 5-a-side tournament as two keepers & 12 players. It was taken at the Mary Datchelor ground, across the road from Dulwich College.



Probably be one the in house ones with Bernard's teams


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 16, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> That was about 28/29 years ago!



 That would have made me about 12 in this photo


----------



## Matt The Cab (Oct 16, 2019)

I call it...

L-R Standing

Vinnie, Stevie Childs, Dooley, Burty, Amin & Fel (?)

L-R Crouching

Jamie, Roger, Bennett, Eldridge (?), Grant, Rev

Mishi (Photo)


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 16, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> I call it...
> 
> L-R Standing
> 
> ...



That’s not an Eldridge in the front row but is Fel in the back row.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 16, 2019)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> That would have made me about 12 in this photo


The shirt you're wearing is from the 1994/5 season, the first season we reverted from royal blue to navy. So about 25 years ago.

*edit, sorry confused this photo with a different one someone posted on Facebook earlier where you're wearing an odd shirt from everyone else. Still think it's probably that season though.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 16, 2019)

Having thought it through I think I had my accident playing for the supporters in February 1995. If so, there's no way I'd have been playing in an end of season tournament 1994/1995 due to the state I was in. It may well have been end of season 1993/94 though.


----------



## the 12th man (Oct 16, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> I call it...
> 
> L-R Standing
> 
> ...



Top left is John, Pab's brother and next to Bennett is Ty.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Oct 16, 2019)

the 12th man said:


> Top left is John, Pab's brother and next to Bennett is Ty.



Ty... that’s it!! He was good.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 16, 2019)

Ty got signed by the reserves for a while I think. Didn't Stevie play for the reserves as well?


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 16, 2019)

Roger D said:


> Didn't Stevie play for the reserves as well?


Yes, played about half a dozen Suburban League games before becoming a Premier League and FIFA linesman!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 17, 2019)

Seen it all now, umbrellas in the stand at the U23 game today...


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 17, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Seen it all now, umbrellas in the stand at the U23 game today...
> View attachment 187350



Crystal Palace v Bastard Rovers yeah?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Seen it all now, umbrellas in the stand at the U23 game today...
> View attachment 187350


Belt'n'braces weather protection.


----------



## EDC (Oct 17, 2019)

Keys out.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 17, 2019)

Has our new coach been mentioned? The footballing kind, not the four wheeled variety


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 17, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Has our new coach been mentioned? The footballing kind, not the four wheeled variety


Don't think so on here. In case anyone has missed it 

Mark Dacey joins Dulwich Hamlet coaching team


----------



## Nivag (Oct 17, 2019)

Also an interview with Jack Conners
Jack Connors ready for FA Cup clash with Havant


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 18, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Seen it all now, umbrellas in the stand at the U23 game today...
> View attachment 187350


Staged piss take photo... brolly kept up at Nivag ‘s own request for the snap.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 23, 2019)

to be fair last week I was standing in the wheelchair section with my mate and his Grandad (in a wheelchair) and we were getting dripped on, big holes in the roof in parts.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 1, 2019)

In case anyone is looking to get food before a game Dulwich Hamlet fish and chips has closed due to the lease being increasing. 
The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 2, 2019)

he never had food ready in that chip shop.
terrible chip shop, didn't even have a sausage in there.

I went in there a couple of weeks ago after football and he only then turned the oven on and start cutting up chips" when he should have had everything ready especially for match day.


----------



## EDC (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m not too unhappy, the food was terrible.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 2, 2019)

While I’m not disagreeing it was a poor outfit, the impression I had was that business lived very much hand to mouth. Fella had about five kids too. Hope they have something to move onto.


----------



## EDC (Nov 2, 2019)

Can’t disagree with that.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Nov 3, 2019)

A reminder it's the Dulwich Hamlet Comedy Club in the clubhouse tonight, lovely line up, three quid pints all night and discounted entry if you also go to the women's game today. Tickets from here or on the door. Dulwich Hamlet Comedy Club


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

I can no longer tag Dulwich Hamlet when I post up Brixton Buzz content on Facebook. I've tried multiple times over the past few weeks to no avail. The only solution I can find is that the club have intentionally blocked me from doing so but that would be a really odd thing to do. Does anyone know who handles the social media stuff for the club?


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I can no longer tag Dulwich Hamlet when I post up Brixton Buzz content on Facebook. I've tried multiple times over the past few weeks to no avail. The only solution I can find is that the club have intentionally blocked me from doing so but that would be a really odd thing to do. Does anyone know who handles the social media stuff for the club?


Tom Cullen is listed as "Media Manager" in the club officials list in the matchday programme.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Tom Cullen is listed as "Media Manager" in the club officials list in the matchday programme.


Be kind of nice if this forum got a mention somewhere on the official site and social media channels too, given it's easily one of the most popular forums for a non league club.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Be kind of nice if this forum got a mention somewhere on the official site and social media channels too, given it's easily one of the most popular forums for a non league club.


Think it's par for the course for clubs to keep unofficial forums (fora?) at arm's length these days. I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Think it's par for the course for clubs to keep unofficial forums (fora?) at arm's length these days. I wouldn't take it personally.


I'm not taking it personally at all, but I do think it might be something of a lost opportunity. And quite a few clubs_ do_ link to unofficial forums (adding a disclaimer with the link).


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm not taking it personally at all, but I do think it might be something of a lost opportunity. And quite a few clubs_ do_ link to unofficial forums (adding a disclaimer with the link).


Really not sure they do anymore but there may be the odd exception. Not having a go at all but the forum would probably need to be sanitised a fair bit, rightly or wrongly, for it to be considered.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Really not sure they do anymore but there may be the odd exception. Not having a go at all but the forum would probably need to be sanitised a fair bit, rightly or wrongly, for it to be considered.


Unless they've all changed recently, I used to come across loads of non league clubs linking to their unofficial forums. The first one I checked just now - Maidstone's official radio channel - still does it:
Stones Live! is the official radio station of Maidstone United Football Club.   » Links

Any club asking an unofficial fans' forum to 'sanitise' their content, frankly, gone a bit up their arses, IMO.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Be kind of nice if this forum got a mention somewhere on the official site and social media channels too, given it's easily one of the most popular forums for a non league club.


Assuming Tom is your man, just contact him directly or speak to him next time you're at a match.  Hugo also seems to be part of the club's official media team with press release type stuff regarding playing matters.  I'm sure they're both members of this forum.  There may be valid reasons why they do, or don't do, certain things that aren't immediately obvious to the rest of us.



editor said:


> Any club asking an unofficial fans' forum to 'sanitise' their content, frankly, gone a bit up their arses, IMO.


In practise I doubt clubs do ask independent forums to sanitise their content.  However some other clubs or their personnel may take offence at outspoken opinions and want to make a fuss about it, therefore it's easier for our club to brush them off if they can distance themselves from having a direct link.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Unless they've all changed recently, I used to come across loads of non league clubs linking to their unofficial forums. The first one I checked just now - Maidstone's official radio channel - still does it:
> Stones Live! is the official radio station of Maidstone United Football Club.   » Links
> 
> Any club asking an unofficial fans' forum to 'sanitise' their content, frankly, gone a bit up their arses, IMO.


You found an exception. And yes, I believe a large number of clubs have relatively recently stopped linking, certainly in my short time.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> You found an exception. And yes, I believe a large number of clubs have relatively recently stopped linking, certainly in my short time.



Tbf the official radio station is not the club, anymore than the official DHFCTV is the club.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Tbf the official radio station is not the club, anymore than the official DHFCTV is the club.


I didn't realise they described themselves as 'The Official DHFCTV.'


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> I didn't realise they described themselves as 'The Official DHFCTV.'



They probably don't but they could!

You probably didn't realise that the official radio station wasn't the club or maybe you did, who can tell>


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> They probably don't but they could!
> 
> You probably didn't realise that the official radio station wasn't the club or maybe you did, who can tell>


The TV & radio ARE part of the official Dulwich Hamlet media team.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The TV & radio ARE part of the official Dulwich Hamlet media team.



Then I demand they link their output on youtube to this forum!


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Then I demand they link their output on youtube to this forum!


You're the only one making demands here.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> You're the only one making demands here.



I literally just made a demand, has anyone else made one?


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 4, 2019)

The club's definitely missing a trick by not linking to this kind of gold content.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> I literally just made a demand, has anyone else made one?


Why on earth are you making demands on behalf of this forum?


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> The club's definitely missing a trick by not linking to this kind of gold content.



Some kind of direct feed where my comments appear on the website or twitter would make me happy.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> The club's definitely missing a trick by not linking to this kind of gold content.


Yeah, let's keep it sanitised.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Why on earth are you making demands on behalf of this forum?



On behalf of the forum? No.

The forum is the object of my sentence.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Yeah, let's keep it sanitised.


My favourite aspect of this forum is straw man arguments.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The TV & radio ARE part of the official Dulwich Hamlet media team.


What I'd like to see is B.I.G co-opted into the media team for the live commentaries. Jamal and Joe are ok in the conventional sense with their half-time analysis, but I feel B.I.G could add a whole new dimension as a co-commentator.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> What I'd like to see is B.I.G co-opted into the media team for the live commentaries. Jamal and Joe are ok in the conventional sense with their half-time analysis, but I feel B.I.G could add a whole new dimension as a co-commentator.



I could be like Mark Lawrenson and have contempt for the whole match, or like Chris Waddle, who would want to know why Nyren doesn't beat 9 men and then spank it in from 40 yards everytime.

I have made an appearance on the radio commentary more than enough thank you very much!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 4, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> What I'd like to see is B.I.G co-opted into the media team for the live commentaries. Jamal and Joe are ok in the conventional sense with their half-time analysis, but I feel B.I.G could add a whole new dimension as a co-commentator.


But then, of course, to do that he’d have to go to a few more home games...


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 4, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> But then, of course, to do that he’d have to go to a few more home games...



And more away games too.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Nov 4, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> *I could be like Mark Lawrenson* and have contempt for the whole match, *or like Chris Waddle*, who would want to know why Nyren doesn't beat 9 men and then spank it in from 40 yards everytime.
> 
> I have made an appearance on the radio commentary more than enough thank you very much!



State of your Barnet you could be either


----------



## bkbk (Nov 7, 2019)

Glenn Driver has resigned at Braintree. On the face of it he seemed to be doing a good job.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 7, 2019)

bkbk said:


> Glenn Driver has resigned at Braintree. On the face of it he seemed to be doing a good job.


A weird one. They've had a few shockers in the last few games but they're only just outside the play offs having built a squad from scratch, largely with players from lower divisions.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 7, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> A weird one. They've had a few shockers in the last few games but they're only just outside the play offs having built a squad from scratch, largely with players from lower divisions.



They don't like being more than 2 miles from home when it gets to xmas!


----------



## Matt The Cab (Nov 7, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> A weird one. They've had a few shockers in the last few games but they're only just outside the play offs having built a squad from scratch, largely with players from lower divisions.



Think he's a decent manager


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> A weird one. They've had a few shockers in the last few games but they're only just outside the play offs having built a squad from scratch, largely with players from lower divisions.


He's cited financial constraints, claiming to have been working with the smallest budget in the division:

'There are ambitions and expectations of supporters that can't be backed by the club' - boss Glen Driver leaves Braintree

His Leiston teams always gave us a good contest and we rarely beat them until the final promotion season.  They've gone into freefall and are bottom of the Southern Premier Central with a goal difference of -42.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 7, 2019)

Matt The Cab said:


> Think he's a decent manager


Very much so and a nice bloke.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> He's cited financial constraints, claiming to have been working with the smallest budget in the division:
> 
> 'There are ambitions and expectations of supporters that can't be backed by the club' - boss Glen Driver leaves Braintree
> 
> His Leiston teams always gave us a good contest and we rarely beat them until the final promotion season.  They've gone into freefall and are bottom of the Southern Premier Central with a goal difference of -42.


Being where they are in  the table with a squad built from scratch and (if true)the lowest budget in the league is pretty impressive. Doubt Leiston were big payers either.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Being where they are in  the table with a squad built from scratch and (if true)the lowest budget in the league is pretty impressive. Doubt Leiston were big payers either.


It isn't clear from the article I linked, but I read a separate article on the Braintree forum that implied the budget is going to be trimmed further and hinted that maybe they'd gambled on bringing in some FA Cup prize money before losing to a lower league side. They've already lost four league matches by 3 or 4 goal margins, three of those in the last four matches including against Tonbridge and Hungerford, who occupied the bottom two places recently. Just for perspective Bath was the first time we've lost by more than the odd goal, even though we're 6 points below Braintree. 

You never really know with clubs like Leiston. It's fairly remote but they often seemed to sign players from clubs based in and around London so I doubt they were paying peanuts. They were consistently a top ten Isthmian Premier side from before we reached that level, although they only qualified for the play-offs in our final season. Getting switched to a division that encompasses the Midlands rather than the South East may not have done them any favours.


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It isn't clear from the article I linked, but I read a separate article on the Braintree forum that implied the budget is going to be trimmed further and hinted that maybe they'd gambled on bringing in some FA Cup prize money before losing to a lower league side. They've already lost four league matches by 3 or 4 goal margins, three of those in the last four matches including against Tonbridge and Hungerford, who occupied the bottom two places recently. Just for perspective Bath was the first time we've lost by more than the odd goal, even though we're 6 points below Braintree.
> 
> You never really know with clubs like Leiston. It's fairly remote but they often seemed to sign players from clubs based in and around London so I doubt they were paying peanuts. They were consistently a top ten Isthmian Premier side from before we reached that level, although they only qualified for the play-offs in our final season. Getting switched to a division that encompasses the Midlands rather than the South East may not have done them any favours.


Fairly sure they were only promoted the season before Dulwich.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 7, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Fairly sure they were only promoted the season before Dulwich.


Sorry, I could have worded that more clearly. They were already in the division when we arrived and consistently finished in the top half for 6 seasons before moving sideways as we moved upwards. They slipped under the radar a bit because they always seemed to be 7th-11th, except for the final season when they were 5th and we beat them in the play-offs.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Sorry, I could have worded that more clearly. They were already in the division when we arrived and consistently finished in the top half for 6 seasons before moving sideways as we moved upwards. They slipped under the radar a bit because they always seemed to be 7th-11th, except for the final season when they were 5th and we beat them in the play-offs.


I seem to recall that whilst Leiston never had a sugar daddy type, they were quite organised on the corporate sponsorship side & had a number of local businesses putting in a good few grand each year which substantially boosted their playing budget. Set up in a way that everything wouldn’t collapse if one person pulled the plug. Happy to stand corrected if I misunderstood that...


----------



## Cat Daisy (Nov 7, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> It isn't clear from the article I linked, but I read a separate article on the Braintree forum that implied the budget is going to be trimmed further and hinted that maybe they'd gambled on bringing in some FA Cup prize money before losing to a lower league side.



So that is Braintree and Eastbourne that have assumed FA Cup prize money this season and lost their managers when things went pear-shaped. I know the losers of each tie now get _something _but to assume any more than that is just folly.



Pink Panther said:


> Getting switched to a division that encompasses the Midlands rather than the South East may not have done them any favours.



I know Leiston and the other two East Anglian clubs are out on a limb anyway, but having to trudge via "A" roads every other week to Birmingham and beyond must be a joyless experience.


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 8, 2019)

Any chance of any of the Adidas stuff the players and coaches have been wearing going on sale to the fans?


----------



## chris gil (Nov 8, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I seem to recall that whilst Leiston never had a sugar daddy type, they were quite organised on the corporate sponsorship side & had a number of local businesses putting in a good few grand each year which substantially boosted their playing budget. Set up in a way that everything wouldn’t collapse if one person pulled the plug. Happy to stand corrected if I misunderstood that...





Good to see you're on the mend mate


----------



## Nivag (Nov 11, 2019)

For those not on Twitter, these are mock-ups


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 11, 2019)

Nivag said:


> For those not on Twitter, these are mock-ups




Love those but if I could change one thing (also applicable to this season’s kit) is to use more solids around the badge. Because it’s mostly line work you lose the badge against the background.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 11, 2019)

Al Crane said:


> Love those but if I could change one thing (also applicable to this season’s kit) is to use more solids around the badge. Because it’s mostly line work you lose the badge against the background.


It looks best on this season's second kit, where it's a pink emblem on the navy sash.

(Am I alone in thinking modern Adidas kits are quite mediocre? Most of those currently worn by Premier League clubs are very generic, and those you see at lower levels just look like off-the-peg Sunday League kits.)


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2019)

Nivag said:


> For those not on Twitter, these are mock-ups



The 'home' kit is essentially blue. That does not please me. We'd look like Rangers on a TV with dodgy colour balance. We play in pink and blue.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 11, 2019)

editor said:


> The 'home' kit is essentially blue. That does not please me. We'd look like Rangers on a TV with dodgy colour balance. We play in pink and blue.


One first round FA Cup tie and suddenly it’s all about how the kit looks on prime time tv! (Wink emoji)


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Nov 11, 2019)

why is the replica shirt you can buy have a brighter pink than the one worn by players. Does it fade in the wash?


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 12, 2019)

I came up with this one while messing around on a customiser site a while back. Always been keen on the idea of pink socks with the home kit to give us a bit more pink in the design.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I came up with this one while messing around on a customiser site a while back. Always been keen on the idea of pink socks with the home kit to give us a bit more pink in the design.
> 
> View attachment 189742


Yuck! Our colours are unique, at least anywhere above amateur level. Let's just have something smart and simple, not something with an awful squiggly pattern like an old television screen on the blink. Don't think our sponsor's logo would look great on that either. 

I always think if a football shirt can't be accurately described in one simple sentence it's probably rubbish.

I do agree that our home kit should have more pink though.


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 12, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Yuck! Our colours are unique, at least anywhere above amateur level. Let's just have something smart and simple, not something with an awful squiggly pattern like an old television screen on the blink. Don't think our sponsor's logo would look great on that either.
> 
> I always think if a football shirt can't be accurately described in one simple sentence it's probably rubbish.
> 
> I do agree that our home kit should have more pink though.



I love it personally - it's based on the West Germany shirt often considered the best football shirt of all time. But of course we all have our own opinions. There are a lot of very popular football shirts out there that I think are awful.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> There are a lot of very popular football shirts out there that I think are awful.


I can certainly agree with you there!


----------



## crocustim (Nov 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I love it personally - it's based on the West Germany shirt often considered the best football shirt of all time. But of course we all have our own opinions. There are a lot of very popular football shirts out there that I think are awful.



Wasn’t that design a graph representing their finishing positions in recent tournaments? We might need to update for dhfc? London senior cup flatline at semi final position perhaps?

I would like to see the return of pink and blue quarters personally.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> I do agree that our home kit should have more pink though.


Definitely.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I love it personally - it's based on the West Germany shirt often considered the best football shirt of all time. But of course we all have our own opinions. There are a lot of very popular football shirts out there that I think are awful.


It's a lovely looking shirt, but it's really a _blue _shirt with a small amount of pink detail, and not _pink and blue. _


----------



## EDC (Nov 12, 2019)

Reverse the colours.


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 12, 2019)

crocustim said:


> Wasn’t that design a graph representing their finishing positions in recent tournaments?



I heard that recently too but apparently it's an urban myth.


----------



## crocustim (Nov 12, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I heard that recently too but apparently it's an urban myth.


Ei auf meinem gesicht


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2019)

Something has gone awry with the club's website, with out of date articles and blank pages


----------



## scousedom (Nov 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Something has gone awry with the club's website, with out of date articles and blank pages
> 
> View attachment 189871


On the plus side, Nathan Green is back.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Nov 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Something has gone awry with the club's website, with out of date articles and blank pages
> 
> View attachment 189871



Looks like the Russians have moved on from the Labour Party servers?


----------



## dcdulwich (Nov 13, 2019)

scousedom said:


> On the plus side, Nathan Green is back.


Not on the basis of what I saw last night.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday Dom Vose


----------



## Effra Eyes (Nov 23, 2019)

Can't cure the PDB (Post Dipo Blues, but you knew that)

BUT

Our next Hamlet Comedy night.

Next Sunday in the bar from 7pm, we've got the brilliant Fern Brady, who's done loads of telly stuff and Sophie Duker who was nominated for best newcomer at this years Edinburgh Fringe. Plus short sets from some other cracking acts and our first ever returner, the incomparable Mark Silcox.

Plus pints are 3 quid and it's the last show until February, so if you've not been now is the perfect moment.. tickets are £8 in advance or £9 on the door, plus usual DHFC concessions apply and they are just a fiver.. Please spread the word to non-Hamlet fans who live localish and like comedy, plus if any local businesses want to put up flyers/ posters in exchange for discounted entry for their staff, am all ears..

https://www.designmynight.com/london/whats-on/comedy/dulwich-hamlet-comedy-club?t=tickets


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 24, 2019)

Tonbridge as usual. 

Bognor goalkeeper angry over 'disgraceful' comments and object thrown at him at Tonbridge


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 25, 2019)

Presumably the Bognor fans are basking in a glow of self satisfaction given their own unblemished record in this sort of situation?


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 25, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Presumably the Bognor fans are basking in a glow of self satisfaction given their own unblemished record in this sort of situation?


Don't think that takes anything away from Tonbridge having their share of scabby supporters.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

StephenMac said:


> Don't think that takes anything away from Tonbridge having their share of scabby supporters.


Hopefully it won’t also deflect from the fact that at  both clubs he majority of  supporters are still ordinary decent football fans...


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 25, 2019)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Presumably the Bognor fans are basking in a glow of self satisfaction given their own unblemished record in this sort of situation?


Not really.  It barely got a mention on their forum when I had a look yesterday.  "One idiot, hopefully he'll be dealt with appropriately" seemed to be the gist of it.  Although I'm surprised Tonbridge allow cans into their ground given their insistence on tops being removed from plastic water bottles on entry.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Hopefully it won’t also deflect from the fact that at  both clubs he majority of  supporters are still ordinary decent football fans...



Made up. Bognor might be all right. But if you think that Tonbridge have more than a handful of decent fans. Lets take a walk round the ground and you can ask them what they think about anyone that doesn’t have the same skin colour as famous non-racist Steve McKimm.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Made up. Bognor might be all right. But if you think that Tonbridge have more than a handful of decent fans. Lets take a walk round the ground and you can ask them what they think about anyone that doesn’t have the same skin colour as famous non-racist Steve McKimm.


I try to prefer to judge people as I find rather than make generalisations.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 25, 2019)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I try to prefer to judge people as I find rather than make generalisations.



Saying the majority of their supporters are ordinary decent football fans is a generalisation.

One that ignores their lack of protest against their manager, the comments of their fans if asked, and their quite bizarrely random chanting of Boris Johnson’s name for no apparent reason.

If you want to judge people as you find, next time you go, try asking them questions as to their views and then you have a basis.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Dec 1, 2019)

A reminder it's the last Dulwich Hamlet Comedy Club of the year TONIGHT at Dulwich Hamlet FC, Fern Brady (Mock The Week, Live At The Apollo) headlines. The night starts at 7pm, and it's happy hour drinks all night, so pints for just three quid. Tickets £9 on the door, or £8 in advance are available until 6pm tonight. Concessions are £5 and usual Hamlet rules apply, so includes all NHS staff, teachers, Blue Light Services, Local Authority Employees etc..

Dulwich Hamlet Comedy Club


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 1, 2019)

TLFG blog saying that Palace u23s are playing at Champion Hill on Monday afternoon

The London Football Guide: TLFG: 2-8 December 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2019)

This is driving me mad. Whenever I used to post up links to match reports on Facebook on the Brixton Buzz/personal/urban75 accounts, I was always able to add '@DulwichHamletFC' which then created a link to the official club FB page. This suddenly stopped being possible a month or so ago, and looking on the FB help pages they say this only happens when you've been blocked or defriended.

The club assures me that's not the case so was wondering if anyone else is having trouble with this too?


----------



## EDC (Dec 2, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> TLFG blog saying that Palace u23s are playing at Champion Hill on Monday afternoon
> 
> The London Football Guide: TLFG: 2-8 December 2019


There’s a coach parked behind the ground at present.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Dec 4, 2019)

how much are the christmas cards gonna be?


----------



## Cat Daisy (Dec 4, 2019)

editor said:


> This is driving me mad. Whenever I used to post up links to match reports on Facebook on the Brixton Buzz/personal/urban75 accounts, I was always able to add '@DulwichHamletFC' which then created a link to the official club FB page. This suddenly stopped being possible a month or so ago, and looking on the FB help pages they say this only happens when you've been blocked or defriended.
> 
> The club assures me that's not the case so was wondering if anyone else is having trouble with this too?



I have just tried it - adding within the text of the message - and it looked like it was working OK. Offered links to all the expected FB accounts (the official one, the Moral Victory one, etc) so I'm not sure what has happened to your one?! I blame Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2019)

Cat Daisy said:


> I have just tried it - adding within the text of the message - and it looked like it was working OK. Offered links to all the expected FB accounts (the official one, the Moral Victory one, etc) so I'm not sure what has happened to your one?! I blame Mark Zuckerberg.


Yeah I get them all. Apart from the official one


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 6, 2019)

Anyone aware of any plans to do plastic pint glasses for supporters to buy and reuse?

I was at one of the women's games and the person beside me produced one out of her bag. Seemed like a nice way to raise a pound or two and so something for the environment at the same time?

(sorry if this is already a thing and I've missed it)


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Dec 7, 2019)

how much are chips?


----------



## EDC (Dec 7, 2019)

£7 with fish


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 9, 2019)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Anyone aware of any plans to do plastic pint glasses for supporters to buy and reuse?
> 
> I was at one of the women's games and the person beside me produced one out of her bag. Seemed like a nice way to raise a pound or two and so something for the environment at the same time?
> 
> (sorry if this is already a thing and I've missed it)



I'd like to see the club introduce this too. There must be a helluva lot of plastic waste from the bar. I'm sure lots of us have seen that reusable cups are the norm at football matches and festivals etc in Germany. It would be a positive, forward-thinking move from the club.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 9, 2019)

blueheaven said:


> I'd like to see the club introduce this too. There must be a helluva lot of plastic waste from the bar. I'm sure lots of us have seen that reusable cups are the norm at football matches and festivals etc in Germany. It would be a positive, forward-thinking move from the club.



I think DHST may already be exploring this but would wait for them to confirm. Regardless, I agree that we as a club and group of supporters, should do more to address the waste that is generated on a match day. The deposit scheme approach to pint glasses would be my preference and would probably make the club more money than it loses. It would be good if some bins could at least be designated as recyclable waste. There's certainly plenty of scope to turn it into a real positive for the club which fits the club's ethos. If the new stadium development looks like it's going ahead then I would fully expect us to explore as many avenues as possible with regard to reducing waste in all respects of a matchday.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 9, 2019)

You can get cups which look and feel exactly like plastic cups but are made of corn starch or something similar.


----------



## DHST (Dec 10, 2019)

The usage of single use plastics during match days, and more generally around the Club, is something that the Trust has been passionate about for some time now.

As such over the past year we have taken a number of steps to reduce our plastics footprint. For example, over the past 12 months we have worked with our suppliers to reduce the amount of plastics used for merch deliveries and we have moved from glossy membership forms to matt paper (as thus is suitable for composting and easier to recycle). We are also aware that the Club has worked to remove plastics from the food offers during match days (e.g. introducing wooden cutlery and removal of plastic straws) and their community lead has been working with Plastic Free East Dulwich to understand how we can best tackle other plastics usage within the Club – particularly on match days.

Given this the Trust has worked with the Club to establish a plastics working group, the first meeting of which was held in October. The group at this time comprises of representatives from the Trust’s communities group, the Club’s communities lead, management from the Club Bar and fans who have a background and expertise in environmental waste management.

The groups’ first meeting focused on the usage of plastic glasses during match days. A range of options were discussed, from the possible introduction of stackable, reusable cups to the use of plant and / or starch based products. Our intention is to hold some small trials towards the end of the season to understand i) what would work best for the Club in its current set up and, most importantly, ii) what the truly most sustainable option would be. Some of the options, which would seem to be easy wins, do in fact have fairly substantial environmental impacts that need to be assessed and also come with some logistical issues that a non-league Club with very high attendances such as ours may not be able to practically manage. As such group members are developing a range of proposals for these pilots and in doing so we are thinking about ‘one bin’ solutions to make it easier for fans to help support. In doing this work we are liaising with other non-league clubs who have introduced a range of schemes, as well as potential suppliers and Southwark Council.  

As such, there is not yet a firm proposal, but we hope to be in a position to agree the types of trials early in the new year – or, if there is a clear stand out option that is all round the best for the Club and the environment, recommend that this be implemented. Once we have done this work, and have firm grasp on the pros and cons of each option, we will be looking to widen the group to more volunteers to help with the trials / implement any solution.

Please be assured, this is something that we know is very important to a number of fans, a large number of our members and individuals working within the Club itself. However, we absolutely want to ensure that we implement a solution that is right for the club and the environment, so please bear with us whilst we identify, cost and assess a range of options.


----------



## JoeBoy1959 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nyren just got a shout out on 606 for 450 appearances and more than 100 goals


----------



## DHST (Dec 15, 2019)

Today the mega-container is open until 1600 if you wish to buy merchandise for Christmas presents. We have a wide range of Dulwich Hamlet inspired gifts which are priced £10 or under – Calendars, mugs, hats, caps, badges, socks, gloves, books, baby items and scarves.

The last online order date for Christmas delivery is midnight tonight to ensure you receive your parcels in time for Christmas - dhfcshop.co.uk 
Postal orders will then resume from Monday 6 January. Any order placed after this date will not processed in time for Christmas.


----------



## EDC (Dec 15, 2019)

Is Mishi OK? Very quiet on the social media front.


----------



## Roger D (Dec 15, 2019)

Sadly Mishi is back in hospital after suffering another health related issue. I'm not totally sure what is in the public domain so will leave it at that. His Facebook page is being updated by his family so is the best source of info. 

I'm not on Facebook, perhaps someone with that access can provide further information.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 15, 2019)

EDC said:


> Is Mishi OK? Very quiet on the social media front.


Sadly Mishi is seriously ill in King's College Hospital at present. He suffered a second heart attack last Monday while attending the funeral of fellow Hamlet supporter Ben Miller at Honor Oak Crematorium. For anyone who is in touch with him on Facebook his sister has been posting updates on his page. I was one of half a dozen or so other Hamlet fans who saw him collapse and didn't really want to attempt to report it on here in case I got anything factually incorrect, or was unable to answer other questions. 

It was bad enough that Ben died aged just 38. I really thought Mishi had gone the way he went down, thankfully one of the others present was an ex-Army medic who had a few items of medical equipment in her bag and was able to supervise efforts to keep him alive until the emergency services arrived.


----------



## EDC (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks for the information.  Let's all hope for the best.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice to see the club get some silverware this season.


----------



## HFCJohn (Dec 17, 2019)

Pink Panther said:


> Sadly Mishi is seriously ill in King's College Hospital at present. He suffered a second heart attack last Monday while attending the funeral of fellow Hamlet supporter Ben Miller at Honor Oak Crematorium. For anyone who is in touch with him on Facebook his sister has been posting updates on his page. I was one of half a dozen or so other Hamlet fans who saw him collapse and didn't really want to attempt to report it on here in case I got anything factually incorrect, or was unable to answer other questions.
> 
> It was bad enough that Ben died aged just 38. I really thought Mishi had gone the way he went down, thankfully one of the others present was an ex-Army medic who had a few items of medical equipment in her bag and was able to supervise efforts to keep him alive until the emergency services arrived.



I just heard this news this morning from Blitzwalker - if anyone visits Mishi, please could they pass on the best wishes from everyone at Hendon Football Club. I know a number of our fans have known Mishi for many years and he's been kind enough to tweet his support of some of our recent community initiatives over the past year or so. 

Was hoping to come down to watch this evening's game but I see it's gone underwater.


----------



## DHST (Dec 17, 2019)

Due to this evening’s match being postponed we will be selling merchandise from the @DHFCbar tonight from 6 to 8pm. This is your last opportunity to buy your Christmas presents from the ground because our volunteers are then on holiday until the next match on Boxing Day. We will also have mince pies and DJs.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2020)

Interesting interview with Dom Vose:









						Look beneath the label - In depth with Dulwich's Dom Vose - Betting.co.uk
					

As peers past and present will attest to, Dominic Vose's credentials have never really been in question, though compatibility has often felt a crucial...




					nonleaguedaily.com


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 13, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Interesting interview with Dom Vose:




Surprised to learn he is only mid 20s, I thought he was a good bit older


----------



## Taper (Jan 13, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 13, 2020)

Just runs and tracks back like it


----------



## Trimmy (Jan 14, 2020)

is the Tuesday match against H&W postponed? Says so on Football Mania app, but still on Pitchero as going ahead. This affects my domestic pass negotiations for Saturday...


----------



## peckhamasbestos (Jan 14, 2020)

Just a general observation: I didn't go to the Weymouth game on Sat, so having little else to do on a cold Sat afternoon I went over to Blackheath to watch Blackheath vs Rosslyn Park. Rugby I know, but this was a local (south London) derby with both teams near the top of the table - National League One. Given that this is effectively the 3rd tier of rugby in England I was surprised/disappointed that there were probably no more than 300 in attendance. I appreciate the different sport issue, but it puts into stark perspective how lucky we are at Hamlet to be getting the gates we do. Long may it continue!


----------



## the 12th man (Jan 14, 2020)

Trimmy said:


> is the Tuesday match against H&W postponed? Says so on Football Mania app, but still on Pitchero as going ahead. This affects my domestic pass negotiations for Saturday...



Still on the Havant website as the 21st.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 14, 2020)

FWP too


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 14, 2020)

Trimmy said:


> is the Tuesday match against H&W postponed? Says so on Football Mania app, but still on Pitchero as going ahead. This affects my domestic pass negotiations for Saturday...





the 12th man said:


> Still on the Havant website as the 21st.


Their only cup commitment is a Hampshire County Cup match against the winners of Totton v Southampton, which isn't scheduled until 28 January, so I don't see how their visit to Champion Hill next week  can possibly be off. Must be a mistake on that app.


----------



## Trimmy (Jan 14, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Their only cup commitment is a Hampshire County Cup match against the winners of Totton v Southampton, which isn't scheduled until 28 January, so I don't see how their visit to Champion Hill next week  can possibly be off. Must be a mistake on that app.


Thank you everybody. I clearly need a better App...


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 14, 2020)

the 12th man said:


> Still on the Havant website as the 21st.



pompeydunc


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 14, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> pompeydunc



I've not seen anything on website or Twitter with confirmed new date, but can see it in fixture list, so assume that is correct, unless hear otherwise perhaps? I'll update the Google calendar...


----------



## bkbk (Jan 14, 2020)

On a semi similar note, the Google calendar has us away to Welling on Sat February 15th, rather than at Champion Hill.

Love the Google calendar btw. Sterling work.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 14, 2020)

bkbk said:


> On a semi similar note, the Google calendar has us away to Welling on Sat February 15th, rather than at Champion Hill.
> 
> Love the Google calendar btw. Sterling work.



pompeydunc


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 15, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> pompeydunc



@andi_thomas !


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Jan 15, 2020)

When will the online shop open again?


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 16, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> I've not seen anything on website or Twitter with confirmed new date, but can see it in fixture list, so assume that is correct, unless hear otherwise perhaps? I'll update the Google calendar...


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2020)

Really don't like being shunted this shit in my inbox as a result of Hamlet's association with Pitchero. I'm not blaming the club but fuck encouraging people to gamble with 'welcome bets.'


----------



## Nivag (Jan 17, 2020)

Millwall defender Jesse Debrah on loan switch to Dulwich Hamlet – and discusses his contract situation
					

BY MATT VERRI Millwall defender Jesse Debrah has already made a big impression at Dulwich Hamlet in his short time at Champion Hill. The 19-year-old centre-back from Croydon joined the non-league s…




					www.londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## mick mccartney (Jan 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Really don't like being shunted this shit in my inbox as a result of Hamlet's association with Pitchero. I'm not blaming the club but fuck encouraging people to gamble with 'welcome bets.'
> 
> View attachment 195970


me too . cancelled my pitchero account


----------



## mick mccartney (Jan 17, 2020)

sorry . as you can see , i haven't a f#*king clue what i'm doing .


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 20, 2020)

Just interesting to see wages issue and buying success issue


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 20, 2020)

PartisanDulwich said:


>




A bunch of unsourced googling suggests that's the sort of money Championship players get. Once they start getting to that level then it's a level playing field...

However, is that the loan fee or the guy's wages? Five grand a week for half the year is £125,000 (roughly) as a transfer fee - and that's rather different to paying a player five grand a week. A lot easier for the club's cashflow too; pay wages for the loan player rather than a transfer fee, and then he goes straight back if he gets injured. Loan fees seem to be more common now. It's far off the record league one transfer fee - and that giant boy Branthwaite that played for Carlisle against us in the cup seems to have joined Everton for £900k.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Nivag (Jan 24, 2020)

Brilliant time last night for this, very competitive and funny.


----------



## EDC (Jan 25, 2020)

Some fun and games at Billericay today.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 25, 2020)

EDC said:


> Some fun and games at Billericay today.



Must admit I'm amazed Tamplin didn't do that while he was there.


----------



## StephenMac (Jan 25, 2020)

EDC said:


> Some fun and games at Billericay today.



B.I.G is going to love this.


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 25, 2020)

EDC said:


> Some fun and games at Billericay today.




Wielding


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 25, 2020)

is that why re-wielding is so popular


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Wielding


Maybe the chair needed fixing so he was welding it?


----------



## Latahs (Jan 26, 2020)

It’s welding but with a specifically Kentish flavour (in the style of the ‘Weald’)


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 27, 2020)

Well stacking tins of baked beans is a slightly less immersive occupation!

How can the Rickerty pitch be so shit when it  was only re-layed 2 years ago? Did the ex-benefactor use a bunch of shysters or did he do it himself (same thing really).


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 27, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Yes but stacking tins of baked beans is a slightly less immersive occupation!
> 
> How can the Rickerty pitch be so shit when it  was only re-layed 2 years ago? Did the ex-benefactor use a bunch of shysters?




Someone drove all over it innit!


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 27, 2020)

This is the funniest football forum isn' t it!


----------



## B.I.G (Jan 27, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> This is the funniest football forum isn' t it!



That’s the Kingstonian forum. We are second.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2020)

Buzzed: Dulwich Hamlet release rainbow scarves to celebrate LGBT History Month


----------



## Nivag (Feb 7, 2020)

Aunty Claire 👍🏻








						Committed Clare Scoops the South's Volunteer of the Month Accolade - The Vanarama National League
					

Clare Keeble of Dulwich Hamlet has won Volunteer of the Month in the National League South.




					www.thenationalleague.org.uk


----------



## Son of Roy (Feb 8, 2020)

Such is the interest in the Havant game that nobody has bothered creating a thread for it. Nil-Nil after 24 minutes by the way.


----------



## Nivag (Feb 8, 2020)

Video of Aryan talking about his injury and treatment
Link to Facebook


----------



## DHST (Feb 10, 2020)

We are hosting a pub quiz on Thursday 27 Feb at the Clubhouse to raise funds for the Club's charity partners Redthread and Football Beyond Borders.

The Quiz will be compered by Alexandra Haddow (Dulwich Hamlet Comedy Club) and there is a £30 bar tab for the winning team.

Quiz starts at 7:30pm. £5 per person, maximum of 6 people per team. Doors open at 6pm with happy hour from 6pm to 7pm.  The Pie Hole will be selling food on the night.

We look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2020)

There's something seriously wrong with this page on the Hamlet website. This code is totally fucked.

view-source:Dulwich Hamlet 0-1 Welling United


----------



## Cat Daisy (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't understand all that code. I assumed Liam had just got bored writing the same match report over and over and had gone for brevity?


----------



## EDC (Feb 16, 2020)

The one which starts “Another inept display......”


----------



## Nivag (Feb 18, 2020)

Sad news, Bill Kirby has passed away








						Annus Horribilis
					

Thus far, it has not been a great season for Dulwich Hamlet Football Club. Successes on the field have been few and far between, giving supp...




					thehamlethistorian.blogspot.com


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Paul's Brother (Feb 23, 2020)

Does the Dominic Vose article mention any details about the nature of the photos he has on Gavin & Junior which ensure his continued selection?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 25, 2020)

Can anyone clarify a curiosity i have, why does some of the official club attire i have noticed, have 'Defected' written on it? Is it some kind of partnership with the music label?


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 25, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Can anyone clarify a curiosity i have, why does some of the official club attire i have noticed, have 'Defected' written on it? Is it some kind of partnership with the music label?



It's one of the women's team sponsors so it appears on the back of their shirts.

One of the players (Lucy Monkman / DJ Monki) is signed to Defected which I would guess is how they're involved.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 25, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Can anyone clarify a curiosity i have, why does some of the official club attire i have noticed, have 'Defected' written on it? Is it some kind of partnership with the music label?


It's a shirt sponsor specifically for the women's team. A record label I believe.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks. Its quite a cool sponsor.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 7, 2020)

not looking good for East Thurrock






						BetVictor
					






					www.betvictoristhmian.co.uk


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 7, 2020)

I had an idea to start a thread of pictures of celebs that look like well known Dulwich supports identified by their forum name only. For instance BIG looks like Gerry Adams and I look like Borat. Is that against the forum anonymity rule editor?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 7, 2020)

I think B.I.G looks like Jurgen Klopp. Although that may just be because his flatmate looks like Pep Guardiola.


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 7, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I think B.I.G looks like Jurgen Klopp. Although that may just be because his flatmate looks like Pep Guardiola.


Yes the Hamlet family even remember ex-supporters who haven't been to a game for years!


----------



## Nivag (Mar 11, 2020)

A date for the shareholders








						AGM Notice: Thursday March 26th 2020
					

The clubs AGM will be held at Champion Hill with a 7pm Start.




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm guessing if the season does stop now, they'll have to do some sort of count back to even out the teams that have played less games.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

Nivag said:


> I'm guessing if the season does stop now, they'll have to do some sort of count back to even out the teams that have played less games.
> View attachment 201732


Let's do it on goal difference


----------



## Nivag (Mar 15, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet want FA to protect non-League clubs amid Covid-19 panic
					

Chairman Ben Clasper will be 'staggered' if club's fixtures are not postponed. + "Talk about finishing the season ... is somewhere between wishful thinking and irresponsibility." + "I told [staff] to give away programmes for free so they're not handling money."




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Let's do it on goal difference



That goal difference says a lot. When we are confident, we can win well, but seem to lack belief to get back into games when behind and opposition can far too easily restrict us. Sweeping generalisation there perhaps...?


----------



## Taper (Mar 15, 2020)

I understand the league rules require each team to play all other teams twice. So more likely they’ll null the season.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 15, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> That goal difference says a lot. When we are confident, we can win well, but seem to lack belief to get back into games when behind and opposition can far too easily restrict us. Sweeping generalisation there perhaps...?


I've always felt goal difference is a good indicator of a club being in a "false position", so I'm not surprised Dorking are on the brink of slipping out of the play off places following a fifth consecutive defeat, or that Braintree (whose GD was poor even when they were above halfway around Christmas) have plummeted down the table.  Although at such a late stage of the season there's clearly more to it than that in our case.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I've always felt goal difference is a good indicator of a club being in a "false position", so I'm not surprised Dorking are on the brink of slipping out of the play off places following a fifth consecutive defeat, or that Braintree (whose GD was poor even when they were above halfway around Christmas) have plummeted down the table.  Although at such a late stage of the season there's clearly more to it than that in our case.


It's not a "false position." It's a very accurate representation of our ability to lose games!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 15, 2020)

editor said:


> It's not a "false position." It's a very accurate representation of our ability to lose games!


Yes, I attempted to acknowledge that by saying it was too late in the season to be excused as a false position in our case. More an indication of chronic underachievement.


----------



## MrFab_JP (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi do we know if our decision to suspend all games comes *is in conjunction with the league doing it also? Is there a possibility of points deduction if other fixtures do go ahead and ours do not?

https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/covid19-statement--16th-march-2020-2522327.html

*sorry missed the is orinigally.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 16, 2020)

It looks like it is unilateral however it was fairly widely flagged over the weekend that the government will move to restrict sport, probably on Thursday. Dulwich's gates are such that would include them. Realistically as soon as a player is diagnosed clubs will have to put their other players and officials into isolation. There's no real possiblity of the season finishing as scheduled even if everyone else does try to play on. The National League meets today I believe and I'll be amazed if they don't suspend the season for several weeks at least.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 16, 2020)

It appears we have gone against the national league 

 I would be very surprised if any more games went ahead in that league considering everything above and nearly everything below has been postponed

However should the unlikely happen and the league did not postpone then yes a point deduction would be very likely and then more likely removed after an appeal


----------



## StephenMac (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm sure the league will be aware enough how out of step they are by now. There won't be punishment even if other games continue, not that they will anyway.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Mar 16, 2020)

completely right thing to do by the club, as always really proud of all involved.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 16, 2020)

For those not on twitter or keeping an eye on their website


----------



## all to nah (Mar 27, 2020)

I just rearranged my programme collection. I have no idea why, but there's one programme missing! I'm pretty sure I attended the home match against Kingstonian on April 26th 2014. I stayed with G. at Mark H.'s place (Thanks a lot, again!).

Has anyone a spare copy of this programme for my collection?
Are you still cataloging the back issues, Al Crane?

I'm happy to pay/donate for it and I've got many spares to swap, too.


----------



## Al Crane (Mar 27, 2020)

all to nah said:


> I just rearranged my programme collection. I have no idea why, but there's one programme missing! I'm pretty sure I attended the home match against Kingstonian on April 26th 2014. I stayed with G. at Mark H.'s place (Thanks a lot, again!).
> 
> Has anyone a spare copy of this programme for my collection?
> Are you still cataloging the back issues, Al Crane?
> ...



There’s a good chance that the shop has a copy as I recall there’s lots of spares from that season. When we’re allowed out again we’ll check!


----------



## all to nah (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh, thanks a lot! There's no need to rush. All the best for all of you during the next weeks!

Cheers,
jan


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2020)

Thought this interesting read might help take some minds off the doom and gloom/boredom:









						Old School Ties Part 5 - Centre Circle Publishing
					

Old Etonians vs. Old Carthusians (Arthur Dunn Cup, Semi-Final)




					dbauckham.exposure.co


----------



## pinknblue (Apr 1, 2020)

Have you seen "The English Game' on Netflix? It's a really good 6 part dramatised serial about the development of football in England.Old Etonians feature prominently and Old Carthusians also feature! Really well worth a watch!


----------



## chris gil (Apr 1, 2020)

pinknblue said:


> Have you seen "The English Game' on Netflix? It's a really good 6 part dramatised serial about the development of football in England.Old Etonians feature prominently and Old Carthusians also feature! Really well worth a watch!



Yes , i thought it was really good , and the football scenes were probably the best I've ever seen in a dramatisation , the thing that puzzled me is the team are Blackburn FC but in reality they were Blackburn Olympic and Jimmy Suitor never existed .


----------



## KPMG (Apr 1, 2020)

It was Fergus Suter who did exist as portrayed


----------



## Roger D (Apr 1, 2020)

Fergus Suter played for Blackburn Rovers not Blackburn Olympic. He did previously bolsy for Patrick and Darwen. They've used a bit of artistic licence in how the story flowed. Not sure Jimmy Love ever played for either Blackburn side and think Major Marindin had retired from playing by the time of the final they had him in goal for.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 26, 2020)

There's a mini zine called ‚The Condemned Of Altona’ in English available at https://soli.altona93.de, that collects money for our club in this situation, now. 90% of each donation go to Altona 93 and 10% to the international movement Seebrücke Hamburg!


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2020)

Club update Statement from Dulwich Hamlet’s chairman to fans, supporters and stakeholders, Tues 28th April 2020


----------



## Sam Therkelsen (Apr 29, 2020)

hey all, 

Not sure if this is the right place to post this and apologies if not. 

If anyone has anyone any old dulwich hamlet kit that they dont want anymore. Please get in touch (ill pay money) 

Thanks!


----------



## Roger D (Apr 29, 2020)

There's plenty out there. There was a right mixture of old kit at Mishi's funeral. Most of us had grown a bit since we last wore them tbh.... Some was more blue and grey due to being washed too often.

All my old shirts have fallen to bits but I'm pretty sure I have a pair of 1980's players shorts and socks you can have if you want. The shorts are blue shadow stripes with pink trim believe it or not. When the old ground was demolished the club let fans walk away with unwanted kit. These were given to me when I arrived in 1991 by someone who had lots. Incidentally the gym kit that was part of the Ian Wright transfer fee was taken by a fan too.

The shorts and socks haven't been worn since I packed up playing TBH, I used them in my Supporters' team days. They'll have appeared in some of the old images that pop up here occasionally.  

I'm a rare visitor these days, due to where I live, but can bring them along at some point, no money required


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 30, 2020)

Roger D said:


> There's plenty out there. There was a right mixture of old kit at Mishi's funeral. Most of us had grown a bit since we last wore them tbh.... Some was more blue and grey due to being washed too often.
> 
> All my old shirts have fallen to bits but I'm pretty sure I have a pair of 1980's players shorts and socks you can have if you want. The shorts are blue shadow stripes with pink trim believe it or not. When the old ground was demolished the club let fans walk away with unwanted kit. These were given to me when I arrived in 1991 by someone who had lots. Incidentally the gym kit that was part of the Ian Wright transfer fee was taken by a fan too.
> 
> ...



I'm sure any other old kit from you or other fans would be very much welcomed by DHST. It's the kind of thing that goes for quite a bit at Christmas parties, AGMs and other events. Funds raised go to charity or DHST funds. Don't go throwing it away!


----------



## Roger D (Apr 30, 2020)

TBH as it came from the club. if DHST can make use of it then I probably ought to give it to them. I'll drop it off at the shop next time I visit the Hill. Apologies Sam.


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 30, 2020)

Or, for any sort of DHFC museum that we might put together one day! Important to keep some sort of record of this stuff otherwise it gets lost forever. When Jack put on his Hamlet Historian pop up museum a few years ago it was great to see so many shirts in one place amongst various other memorabilia.









						Gazers at blazers
					

The Dulwich Hamlet Pop-Up Museum was a great success, with about 60 or 70 people coming along to see some of the things we had on show. The...




					thehamlethistorian.blogspot.com


----------



## Roger D (May 2, 2020)

I have several far more interesting bits tucked away for any future DHFC museum. On the bigger picture, I don think a pair of circa 1988 shorts qualify to be honest. A team group from that era might but not the shorts as we have no idea who wore them.

TBH I'd actually seriously consider donating to Southwark Local Studies if they have signed up to the Museum Charter. Unfortunately much of the DHFC stuff we have was thrown out by the club. If it is donated back to the club it could happen again. I don't believe the current owners would dispose of stuff but the next ones? Some of the stuff we hold is valuable.  The Museum Charter makes it much harder to dispose of stuff.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 2, 2020)

Yes a record of the shirts season by season would be great to see


----------



## PartisanDulwich (May 2, 2020)




----------



## editor (May 26, 2020)

Buzzed - Dulwich Hamlet’s online store reopens for your pink and blue purchases


----------



## blueheaven (May 28, 2020)

Just noticed that the current Freeview advert showing on TV (the one with the "Always Here" slogan) includes a kid in a Dulwich Hamlet shirt (the old Kappa one) leaning out his window doing the clap for carers.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 1, 2020)

Great to see
Dulwich Hamlet shirt in TV ad
Clap for carers #Covid

  at 51sec


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

Hamlet featured in new street mural 















						Artists celebrate the rich sporting history of Dulwich with colourful Burbage Road mural
					

A new mural has appeared on Burbage Road in Dulwich, celebrating cricket, croquet, squash, tennis and hockey (as played at the five clubs in the Dulwich Sports Club), as well as the mighty Dulwich …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Emmythehate (Jun 24, 2020)

Who are Dulwich's rivals/derby games? As a recent (2018) convert to london and Dulwich I have often wondered


----------



## Roger D (Jun 24, 2020)

Wimbledon and Tooting and Mitcham really, though we don't play either much these days. 

In the 90's Stevenage became a rivalry until they left us behind. More recently, Leatherhead became a match to win.


----------



## EDC (Jun 25, 2020)

I think you can add Billericay in there too although that may have tailed off a bit since Tamplin's left them.


----------



## RabbleLevi (Jun 26, 2020)

Tooting, Leatherhead, Tamplin FC


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 26, 2020)

Emmythehate said:


> Who are Dulwich's rivals/derby games? As a recent (2018) convert to london and Dulwich I have often wondered


It would definitely have been Nunhead between the wars, their ground was only a couple of miles away, but they folded during WW2.

Corinthian Casuals became our closest league neighbours after WW2 when they played at The Oval, and then shared our ground for a while.

Tooting has been the big one ever since I've been going but we've only briefly been in the same division in recent times.  There was also a bit of a local rivalry with Bromley and Sutton, but we haven't played either of those two for well over a decade.  That's it really.  I don't count the likes of Billericay or Leatherhead, both just had one season of beating us to the championship/promotion and that's it; that doesn't constitute a particular rivalry for me.

There's no one in the current league, Welling are closest but there's no real history of the clubs playing each other and they've got Dartford on their own doorstep.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jun 29, 2020)

Dulwich Hamlet T shirts on sale in Primark £6


----------



## EDC (Jun 30, 2020)

There's also the Dulwich Village scum.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Jul 22, 2020)

How do you pay using amazon pay,  when I try to pay there is no option for it, but at the bottom of the hamlet shop it says they accept it as a payment. 

Anyone know?


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ha


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

So this is my mate: 



And this football song namechecks my band!


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 1, 2020)

Weymouth beat Dartford 3-0 on kicks from the penalty mark in today's National League South play-off final, following a goalless draw. 

So we've lost Wealdstone (champions) and Weymouth from this season's fixture list and gained only Ebbsfleet, who were relegated, unless the FA finds a 22nd club from somewhere.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 2, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Weymouth beat Dartford 3-0 on kicks from the penalty mark in today's National League South play-off final, following a goalless draw.
> 
> So we've lost Wealdstone (champions) and Weymouth from this season's fixture list and gained only Ebbsfleet, who were relegated, unless the FA finds a 22nd club from somewhere.



Should keep costs down a bit swapping an away day to Weymouth for a trip to Ebbsfleet! I don't think the break helped Dartford, they had a strong finish to the season and may well have benefited from a playoff at the end of the normal season.


----------



## StephenMac (Aug 2, 2020)

Dartford came through the first two play-off games against higher finishing teams though. They could have gone further still if not for the worst taken set of penalties you'll ever see.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 2, 2020)

Son of Roy said:


> Dulwich Hamlet T shirts on sale in Primark £6
> View attachment 220050



Ah, but are they available in XXXXtra fat bastard size for the more generous proportioned fan?   



Pink Panther said:


> Weymouth beat Dartford 3-0 on kicks from the penalty mark in today's National League South play-off final, following a goalless draw.
> 
> So we've lost Wealdstone (champions) and Weymouth from this season's fixture list and gained only Ebbsfleet, who were relegated, unless the FA finds a 22nd club from somewhere.




Gravesend and Northfleet surely? 

Scene of THAT Peter Garland goal.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 3, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Weymouth beat Dartford 3-0 on kicks from the penalty mark in today's National League South play-off final, following a goalless draw.
> 
> So we've lost Wealdstone (champions) and Weymouth from this season's fixture list and gained only Ebbsfleet, who were relegated, unless the FA finds a 22nd club from somewhere.



There's no plans to take on one of the more southernly Conference North teams then? Brackley are only 20 miles north of Oxford for instance. Or Gloucester again.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 4, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> There's no plans to take on one of the more southernly Conference North teams then? Brackley are only 20 miles north of Oxford for instance. Or Gloucester again.


I guess it depends on whether anyone in the North Division asks to move, in which case the North Division would then be a club short.


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I guess it depends on whether anyone in the North Division asks to move, in which case the North Division would then be a club short.



Ah gotcha. Cheers for that PP


----------



## bkbk (Aug 4, 2020)

Interview with Ben Clasper. Touches on the new stadium, Nyren's departure and the upcoming season.

Starts about 1.30 in.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 4, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Should keep costs down a bit swapping an away day to Weymouth for a trip to Ebbsfleet! I don't think the break helped Dartford, they had a strong finish to the season and may well have benefited from a playoff at the end of the normal season.


Like there’s going to be away days...


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2020)

Buzzleified









						Help Andrew Morris raise community funds in memory of his dad – former Dulwich Hamlet player, Ralph Morris
					

Andrew Morris, a Dulwich Hamlet fan and son of ex Hamlet player Ralph Morris, is planning a fundraising walk in memory of his father. Ralph Morris was a bit of a superstar football player in the ea…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## KPMG (Aug 5, 2020)

Great to see someone mentioning Peter Garland’s ‘who ate all the pies’ goal from the halfway line at Gravesend & Northfleet.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 6, 2020)

We also raised a good loud of money during Covid for Tooting & Mitcham


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 6, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> Like there’s going to be away days...



More for the club than me!


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 18, 2020)

FA Youth Cup preliminary round draw has been made. Home to East Grinstead Town. To be played w/c 7th Sept.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2020)

13 years ago

























						Football archives: Dulwich Hamlet vs Maidstone Utd, Saturday, March 24, 2007
					

We’ve had a delve in our football archives and unearthed a set of photos from our trip to Champion Hill back in March 2007, when we watched Dulwich Hamlet take on high-flying Maidstone Utd in…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2020)

editor said:


> 13 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a top of the table clash. We'd won 3-2 at Maidstone (who then shared with Sittingbourne) during the autumn and had been top almost continuously since, but the Hamlet fell away and missed the play offs with just 9 points from the last ten games while the Stones were promoted as champions. 

(It was either the Council or Police who ordered us to block viewing of the pitch from the bar, that wasn't the club's choice.)


----------



## mick mccartney (Aug 25, 2020)

can i just ask , are players full time or part time this season ?


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 26, 2020)

mick mccartney said:


> can i just ask , are players full time or part time this season ?



If you mean whether they train in the day or evening, then it will be the day I understand. Rules out players like Nathan Green... Means we can train on those school grass pitches nearby, but they don't have floodlights. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## pinknblue (Aug 26, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> If you mean whether they train in the day or evening, then it will be the day I understand. Rules out players like Nathan Green... Means we can train on those school grass pitches nearby, but they don't have floodlights. Swings and roundabouts.



The grass pitches have swings and roundabouts? No wonder we were rubbish last year! 😁


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 28, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> If you mean whether they train in the day or evening, then it will be the day I understand. Rules out players like Nathan Green... Means we can train on those school grass pitches nearby, but they don't have floodlights. Swings and roundabouts.


Rather an obtuse answer... I know from personal experience we live in a 24/7/365 world but given the players are training day time would suggest full time over part time as traditional non league jobs tend to be in the 9 to 5, the building trade, teacher, recruitment consultant or city trader though of course every club hoping to progress in the FA Cup must have a postman who is forced to work a nightshift before any major David vs Goliath cup tie...


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 28, 2020)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Rather an obtuse answer... I know from personal experience we live in a 24/7/365 world but given the players are training day time would suggest full time over part time as traditional non league jobs tend to be in the 9 to 5, the building trade, teacher, recruitment consultant or city trader though of course every club hoping to progress in the FA Cup must have a postman who is forced to work a nightshift before any major David vs Goliath cup tie...


I think every player who was profiled in the matchday programme last season had some form of other employment even though we were "full time", mostly football coach or personal trainer. Charlie Grainger described himself as a part time painter and decorator.

Presumably it will be a similar arrangement but we won't be able to pay everyone as much as last season. I think a lot more people in all sectors of the economy are freelance or self employed compared to even a decade ago. The full time tradesmen and office workers seem to be relatively few and far between at our level. Even school teachers seem to have options to tailor their work schedule to suit themselves going by Preston Edwards' interview with the South London Press on his departure. Perhaps the manager may need to be more flexible about excusing players from some sessions if they're a good fit but need to work more hours elsewhere?


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2020)

Club news Dulwich Hamlet statement: Champion Hill is being prepared for potential reopening from Sat, Sept 5, 2020


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 3, 2020)

McCann loses weight Mr BIG read all about it








						McCann Puts Weight Behind Hampton’s Familiar Latest Look - The Vanarama National League
					

Hampton & Richmond Borough’s manager Gary McCann is frankly half the man he used to be.




					www.thenationalleague.org.uk


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 3, 2020)

Isn’t his thing with McKimm?


----------



## MrFab_JP (Sep 4, 2020)

Any season ticket news?


----------



## MrFab_JP (Sep 4, 2020)

MrFab_JP said:


> Any season ticket news?


ah
We are also pleased to announce that now we have been given clear direction on a full season and in front of fans season ticket sales will go on sale this week.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2020)

Hope it includes the bar discount again!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 4, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Hope it includes the bar discount again!


It'll be nice if it does, but given that the bar is likely to be operating at a much reduced capacity on matchdays I'm not sure it would make great business sense. A number of clubs (Bromley being one) intend to increase admission prices to compensate for reduced numbers being allowed through the turnstiles.


----------



## pinknblue (Sep 4, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> It'll be nice if it does, but given that the bar is likely to be operating at a much reduced capacity on matchdays I'm not sure it would make great business sense. A number of clubs (Bromley being one) intend to increase admission prices to compensate for reduced numbers being allowed through the turnstiles.



Yes, I think it would be quite reasonable for Dulwich to increase admission prices for this season. We can always reduce them again next year if bigger crowds are allowed and finances allow.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 4, 2020)

I hope the club won't find it necessary to increase admission prices.  It won't affect me as a 5 year season ticket holder, but it will hit those hardest who are on low wages and may be facing a pay freeze.  The club's ethos has been to make football affordable and accessible to all, with relatively cheap admission prices and raising money through other avenues from those happy to spend more.  It would be a shame if the prevailing situation interferes with that.  Of course a lot of people are gong to miss out on a lot of games anyway due to the likelihood of a reduced capacity for the foreseeable future, so it's a bit of a dilemma for the directors to have to make tough decisions when their hands are tied and the club faces a steep fall in matchday revenues..


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 4, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Hope it includes the bar discount again!



To be honest I'd feel more comfortable about going back to matches if the bar wasn't open at all. A bar increases the likelihood of people moving around during the game and having to use the toilets, and I suspect alcohol will make people less likely to pay attention to social distancing guidelines. I appreciate that keeping the bar closed would take a financial toll, though.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Sep 4, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> To be honest I'd feel more comfortable about going back to matches if the bar wasn't open at all. A bar increases the likelihood of people moving around during the game and having to use the toilets, and I suspect alcohol will make people less likely to pay attention to social distancing guidelines. I appreciate that keeping the bar closed would take a financial toll, though.


I like a beer as much as the next person, but THIS!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 4, 2020)

Cat Daisy said:


> I like a beer as much as the next person



I’m the bishop of southwark. It’s what I do.


----------



## all to nah (Sep 4, 2020)

As most of us can't attend any stadiums at the moment, the MillernTon Podcast initiated the Grand Prix de la Vereinslieder Song Contest (#GPdlVSC) for some fun. They asked other teams podcasts, fanzines and blogs to select and nominate one club related song for a nationwide contest. It's the first of three semifinals this week, which contains all third division teams as well as the teams below. Eight of 25 songs will reach the final, where they'll compete against the best eight songs from the 2. Bundesliga semifinal and the best eight clubs from the 1. Bundesliga semifinal. You can listen to the 25 songs (and google translate the nomination texts) here:

Semifinal with Altona 93!

They released the intermediate results today and there's a fair chance Altona might qualify for the final. If you like to help us through, please feel free to vote your three (!) favourite songs (in the order 1st, 2nd, 3rd) here.

All the best for the start of your season! I'm missing you a lot and hope to be over again, soon!


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 5, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> To be honest I'd feel more comfortable about going back to matches if the bar wasn't open at all. A bar increases the likelihood of people moving around during the game and having to use the toilets, and I suspect alcohol will make people less likely to pay attention to social distancing guidelines. I appreciate that keeping the bar closed would take a financial toll, though.



Don't stand near the toilets or bar?


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 5, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Don't stand near the toilets or bar?



The issue isn't really being near the toilets or the bar though - the issue is people moving around the ground to get to and from them.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Sep 11, 2020)

Season ticket sales going well, lets just hope we can get to the Hill to see the games!


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 12, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this but the youth team are through to the next round of the FA cup


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 25, 2020)

Did the youth team play their next round tie last night - away to Folkestone?


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Sep 25, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Did the youth team play their next round tie last night - away to Folkestone?


Yes, we won 2-1 according to Folkestone twitter.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 25, 2020)

Ah. Were fans allowed? I was looking this morning as got date wrong, thought it was tonight and was considering a trip down to see it.


----------



## Ben Caldecourt (Sep 25, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Ah. Were fans allowed? I was looking this morning as got date wrong, thought it was tonight and was considering a trip down to see it.


No idea but I would've thought so. The under 23's side I'm at are allowing fans.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 25, 2020)

Yeah, just read the match report and there were fans there. Slightly surprised the club didn't publicise it a bit more, I'm sure a handful might have travelled down to support the team but then I suppose that's against the spirit if not the letter of the covid rules. 

Match took place in driving rain so not the best conditions for viewing anyway.. .


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Gavin in the SLP today









						Dulwich Hamlet gear up for start to their campaign – as they bring former Crystal Palace man back for another Champion Hill spell
					

Dulwich Hamlet kick off their season with an FA Cup second qualifying round tie at Corinthian Casuals tomorrow. The government are set to reveal a rescue package for National League sides, who are …




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 2, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> Gavin in the SLP today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find this quite worrying:

_“We’ve been working as if it is all systems go – knowing in the background that it might not be,” said Dulwich manager Gavin Rose. *“We’re told there is going to be some kind of help from the government but we don’t know yet what that actually is."*_

Clubs are expected to just carry on as normal whilst remaining in the dark.  I just don't believe we should be starting the season if no one can attend the matches.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 2, 2020)

So the clubs are expected to trigger their contracts, seemingly without knowing what income they will receive in lieu of fans being permitted. Absolute madness. Hopefully the clubs have been updated since the interview. Not holding my breath for confirmation mind 

I'd sympathise with any Tier Two club who pull out of the cup if the situation remains unchanged. Thy way they can try to find what support is coming before triggering their contracts.

Either let fans in or scrap the season at this level and try again in 2021/22.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 2, 2020)

Roger D said:


> So the clubs are expected to trigger their contracts, seemingly without knowing what income they will receive in lieu of fans being permitted. Absolute madness. Hopefully the clubs have been updated since the interview. Not holding my breath for confirmation mind
> 
> I'd sympathise with any Tier Two club who pull out of the cup if the situation remains unchanged. Thy way they can try to find what support is coming before triggering their contracts.
> 
> Either let fans in or scrap the season at this level and try again in 2021/22.


Coordinated boycott - and associated “Government ruins Greatest Conpetition in the World” headlines - would get my vote.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 2, 2020)

Sorry but your headline is off. League confirmed as starting tomorrow. £10m over three months with more possibly (probably) to follow if the Beeb are correct.










						National League Statement | Commencement of 2020/21 Season - The Vanarama National League
					

Further to a meeting of its Board of Directors earlier today, the following update is issued on behalf of The National League:




					www.thenationalleague.org.uk


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 2, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Sorry but your headline is off. League confirmed as starting tomorrow. £10m over three months with more possibly (probably) to follow if the Beeb are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see anything there to confirm anything much. It all sounds remarkably vague to me. Where does the £10m over three months come from? Does this mean supporters are locked out until the new year at the earliest? Once again, what's the point when no one can watch? Alright, so the players can pick up some money for training and playing for the next three months and I don't begrudge them that. However I'm still very concerned about the potential long term damage to the club. Will the grant be sufficient to cover our wage bill in full? Will the club become saddled with debt as a result of starting the season?


----------



## Roger D (Oct 2, 2020)

The confirmation is the league have confirmed they told the club's the league will start tomorrow.

The Beeb are reporting it's money from the government  More will follow if fans aren't back in three months. I don't think there's any realistic chance of fans being back before three months is up and quite possibly for longer.

Is it enoug money? Don't know as we don't know what lost income is replaced. If it is admission money only, probably not.

What's the point of playing behind closed doors? None to my eyes.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 2, 2020)

Roger D said:


> What's the point of playing behind closed doors? None to my eyes.


None at all for me. I think I'm going to find it more annoying that games are being played and I can't go than when they weren't being played at all.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 3, 2020)

I guess the point is the promotion and relegation deal with the EFL collapses if the top division doesn't play and tier three want tier two to play to facilitate promotion and relegation.

Total waste of taxpayers money to effectively nationalise tier two to my eyes. Admittedly the sums involved are loose change to the government given the cost of Covid.


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 5, 2020)

is there a  youth cup thread ?   i think we are at home to croydon on friday night , are we allowed to come ?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 5, 2020)

mick mccartney said:


> is there a  youth cup thread ?   i think we are at home to croydon on friday night , are we allowed to come ?



London Footy Guide is saying its on Wednesday. 

Dartford are letting fans in for their youth tie the same night so fingers crossed we can get to see our lads too.









						TLFG: 5-11 October 2020
					

Greetings everyone and apologies for the late publication of this week's guide. I had a really hectic weekend with a match on Saturday and a...




					www.tlfg.uk


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 5, 2020)

mick mccartney said:


> is there a  youth cup thread ?   i think we are at home to croydon on friday night , are we allowed to come ?



It's definitely on Wednesday. I believe it's behind closed doors.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> It's definitely on Wednesday. I believe it's behind closed doors.



You're right - https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/fa-youth-cup-2nd-qualifying-round-2574664.html


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 5, 2020)

Any youth players need a Guardian? DM me!


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 7, 2020)

Hamlet beat Croydon 4-1 on kicks from the penalty mark, following a 2-2 draw in tonight's FA Youth Cup tie. 

Hamlet took an early two goal lead with a pair of well taken goals before the Croydon keeper was sent off for denying a clear goalscoring opportunity with a reckless challenge just outside the box. The visitors pulled one back before half time when a ball into the box was deflected in for an own goal after Hamlet had failed to clear.  For much of the second half it looked more like Hamlet were a player short as Croydon put up a superb fight, pressing us deep inside our half, and they deservedly equalised with a great volleyed finish from a free kick into the box. Hamlet also received a red card when one of our midfielders committed two bookable fouls in the space of a few minutes. 

Although Croydon's stand in keeper had stood firm in open play he was unable to get near saving any of four well taken Hamlet kicks in the shoot out, while his Hamlet counterpart pulled off two saves from the three kicks he faced.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 7, 2020)

The stand in keeper played a blinder for the rest of the game and pulled off some great saves. 
Dulwich should have won it within the 90mins but as said they looked like the team that was a man down.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 7, 2020)

Completely missed the DHFC sending off while dealing with late comers through the gate.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 8, 2020)

How come there were latecomers 'through the gate' for a match behind closed doors?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe people who had permission to be there


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 8, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> How come there were latecomers 'through the gate' for a match behind closed doors?


Players' relatives were permitted to attend.


----------



## 3010 (Oct 8, 2020)

Something to look forward to in a few months time:


----------



## dcdulwich (Oct 8, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Players' relatives were permitted to attend.


It’s a safeguarding thing with the FAYC.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

Great stuff - and they'll probably make more money by donations than clubs charging for shoddy streams

Dulwich Hamlet to provide free streams for all home games for 2020-2021 season


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 16, 2020)

Well known Hamlet supporter on Gogglebox?


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 22, 2020)

The youth team went out of the FA Youth Cup last night losing 4-0 to Met Police who thoroughly deserved their win.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 22, 2020)

Saw something on Twitter about the London Senior Cup draw being made. They've drawn Rounds 1 and 2. Round 1 we are away to Dartford. The winner of that plays either Phoenix Sports or Haringey Borough. 

Being honest I was hoping for an away tie at any sort of local team like Beckenham, Fisher or Tooting that I might have been able to go to. If Dartford have kept most of last season's side that will be a tough fixture.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 22, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Saw something on Twitter about the London Senior Cup draw being made. They've drawn Rounds 1 and 2. Round 1 we are away to Dartford. The winner of that plays either Phoenix Sports or Haringey Borough.
> 
> Being honest I was hoping for an away tie at any sort of local team like Beckenham, Fisher or Tooting that I might have been able to go to. If Dartford have kept most of last season's side that will be a tough fixture.



I had read a proposal a while back that suggested local county cups wouldn't be played for this season only, but local FA's appear to be very precious about these things so on we go. If we win against Dartford then I would have thought we will be permitted to watch the next round's match at Phoenix or Haringey. Coincidentally, Haringey are offering free season tickets to anyone who applies this season - very much doubt that could be used though should we end up facing them, although might be handy to have if there were a limited number of tickets available and season ticket holders were given priority booking.

Harrow Borough's website seemed to be the only reliable looking source for this season's draw I could find. Watford u21s and Charlton u23s didn't play in the competition last year and the losing finalists from last season, Brentford B, get a bye to the 2nd round.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 22, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Being honest I was hoping for an away tie at any sort of local team like Beckenham, Fisher or Tooting that I might have been able to go to. If Dartford have kept most of last season's side that will be a tough fixture.


Lower league sides tend to play their firs tteam against the likes of us, whereas Dartford will possibly field a shadow side as we tend to do, therefore I'm not sure it'll make much difference.  The latter stages of this competition don't tend to be dominated by the National League clubs.  Obviously it's annoying that this will be yet another game none of us can attend.



Al Crane said:


> If we win against Dartford then I would have thought we will be permitted to watch the next round's match at Phoenix or Haringey. Coincidentally, Haringey are offering free season tickets to anyone who applies this season - very much doubt that could be used though should we end up facing them, although might be handy to have if there were a limited number of tickets available and season ticket holders were given priority booking.


I tried to apply for that free Haringey season ticket a couple of weeks ago, mainly on the off chance that we might draw them in the FA Cup and I'd have a better chance of getting a ticket for that if I was already registered a season ticket holder. (Although it's an easy enough ground for me to get to and they play midweek games on Mondsays, so I would have made use of a free ticket.)  However, I couldn't get the link to work.  I tried several times, and have just tried again, but when I attempt to register it just clears the fields I've already completed.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 22, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Lower league sides tend to play their firs tteam against the likes of us, whereas Dartford will possibly field a shadow side as we tend to do, therefore I'm not sure it'll make much difference.  The latter stages of this competition don't tend to be dominated by the National League clubs.  Obviously it's annoying that this will be yet another game none of us can attend.



I am not so fussed about winning the Dartford tie, I just want a game to go to.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Oct 29, 2020)

Great interview with Ben Clasper on this weeks Price of Football podcast. Good general Dulwich chat but mainly how we have been screwed over by the NL grant fiasco. Needs sorting quick or we are in big trouble :-(
Podcast - Price of Football


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 2, 2020)

Just realised we don't have a game this  Saturday,  7 November. We were due to host Eastbourne Borough but it appears that they have an FA Cup tie instead!


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2020)

Mishi would have LOVED this 'modern retro' badge, available on eBay 








						DULWICH HAMLET FOOTBALL CLUB MODERN - RETRO REVAMPED BADGE 25MM 1" SOUTH LONDON  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DULWICH HAMLET FOOTBALL CLUB MODERN - RETRO REVAMPED BADGE 25MM 1" SOUTH LONDON at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Mishi would have LOVED this 'modern retro' badge, available on eBay


I'm tempted to bid for it just so I can destroy it. Grrrr!


----------



## Nivag (Nov 11, 2020)

Replica kits are now available


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 11, 2020)

Nivag said:


> Replica kits are now available




Bit of a shame the shirts only go up to 3XL. I'm a fat bastard.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 11, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> Bit of a shame the shirts only go up to 3XL. I'm a fat bastard.


The shirts are sizing up big, I've got a medium and could probably get away with a small.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 11, 2020)

Nivag said:


> The shirts are sizing up big, I've got a medium and could probably get away with a small.



I get that, but part of my sensory issues with my MH and autism mean even slightly tight is a no. Big is better. 

Plus I'm still a fat bastard.


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 13, 2020)

For me, it's a real shame the 1st kit has changed this season. I love the pink sash on the blue. I actually think it's one of the best kits I've ever seen.


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 13, 2020)

Hasten to add that the white away kit is sensational too!


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 13, 2020)

Think the white away kit is my favourite Dulwich ever.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 13, 2020)

pinknblue said:


> Hasten to add that the white away kit is sensational too!





iamwithnail said:


> Think the white away kit is my favourite Dulwich ever.




No love for the World Books sponsored shirt, circa 94?


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 13, 2020)

Pics?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 13, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> Pics?



Ask and ye shall receive. (you were talking to me right?)

Easily my favourite shirt we've had.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 13, 2020)

A classic, no doubt.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 13, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> A classic, no doubt.



Like the flora from Jurassic Park, it adorns us old school dinosaurs. 😂


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 13, 2020)

The recent stylish scarves based on that patten, aye?


----------



## pinknblue (Nov 14, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 238717
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's 'interesting'!


----------



## all to nah (Nov 15, 2020)

all to nah said:


> As most of us can't attend any stadiums at the moment, the MillernTon Podcast initiated the Grand Prix de la Vereinslieder Song Contest (#GPdlVSC) for some fun. They asked other teams podcasts, fanzines and blogs to select and nominate one club related song for a nationwide contest. It's the first of three semifinals this week, which contains all third division teams as well as the teams below. Eight of 25 songs will reach the final, where they'll compete against the best eight songs from the 2. Bundesliga semifinal and the best eight clubs from the 1. Bundesliga semifinal. You can listen to the 25 songs (and google translate the nomination texts) here:
> 
> Semifinal with Altona 93!
> 
> ...



Altona 93 made it through to the final. It started this week and you can submit votes until November 22nd, if you like to. The votes are only counted, if you vote for five songs (12, 10, 8, 7 & 6 points).

This is the playlist of all 24 songs in the final and you can vote here. There will be a podcast with a jury giving points in the end of November, too. Each day of December will see one song presented with the winner being called at December 24th.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 19, 2020)

Another new arrival by the sounds of it... Portsmouth keeper Duncan Turnbull heading to non-league Dulwich Hamlet on loan


----------



## T Corcoran (Nov 19, 2020)

We don't need a third keeper unless both Jamie and Charlie are injured or ones left


----------



## Roger D (Nov 19, 2020)

I'd imagine Wolves will recall Jamie, if he's fit, to be honest. He's out on loan to get game time and to develop as a player. Can't see them being too keen on him sitting games out so that Pompey can develop a player.


----------



## bkbk (Nov 19, 2020)

I was wondering earlier if Pardington had returned to Wolves. Was guessing/wondering if the covid situation had anything to do with it.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 19, 2020)

Always wonderful to welcome another Duncan


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 19, 2020)

What's the plural name for a grouping of Duncans?


----------



## 3010 (Nov 19, 2020)

tonysingh said:


> What's the plural name for a grouping of Duncans?



Dunces


----------



## scousedom (Nov 19, 2020)

Surely it’s a hamlet of Duncans.


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 20, 2020)

What must Charlie Grainger think about this?! He's done well in last couple of matches, and he's probably going to be dropped again! 

Fwiw, he's third choice at Pompey and I've not seen him play, so don't know what he's like. He was signed from US college system.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 20, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> What must Charlie Grainger think about this?! He's done well in last couple of matches, and he's probably going to be dropped again!
> 
> Fwiw, he's third choice at Pompey and I've not seen him play, so don't know what he's like. He was signed from US college system.


Well if he’s American he should be good at saving penalties.. a reference for older fans there...


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Nov 20, 2020)

How does this work when Gavin said in the interview he gave to Dorking that we are carrying too many players? One must assume that Grainger is injured and Partington going back to Wolves. Charlie is a very good goalkeeper and it's not the area of the team we need to strengthen if we are bringing folk in.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 20, 2020)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> How does this work when Gavin said in the interview he gave to Dorking that we are carrying too many players? One must assume that Grainger is injured and Partington going back to Wolves. Charlie is a very good goalkeeper and it's not the area of the team we need to strengthen if we are bringing folk in.


Must admit to being a little confused here as there has been no confirmation of this loan deal from any of the usual club outlets since the original article was published on Portsmouth.co.uk


----------



## Roger D (Nov 20, 2020)

Like many clubs now we seem to confirm arrivals when they make their debut. See what happens over the weekend I guess.

Jamie Pardington is still listed as on loan to the Hamlet by Wolves.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 29, 2020)

Last day for Xmas delivery is 3rd December for any merch


----------



## MrFab_JP (Dec 1, 2020)

Have the floodlights been fixed? Are we in danger of being sanctioned if we cant get games on at home?


----------



## TonyWalt (Dec 1, 2020)

MrFab_JP said:


> Have the floodlights been fixed? Are we in danger of being sanctioned if we cant get games on at home?


Looks like they are fixing the last one now. Grinding bolts off and re wielding things.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 1, 2020)

MrFab_JP said:


> Have the floodlights been fixed? Are we in danger of being sanctioned if we cant get games on at home?


The broken pylon is back up but they seem to be fitting new bolts to the other three pylons to make sure the same problem doesn't occur again.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 1, 2020)

They were all up and working by the time I left today.


----------



## T Corcoran (Dec 2, 2020)

The CEO of the National League has resigned


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 2, 2020)

T Corcoran said:


> The CEO of the National League has resigned



Presumably he wants to concentrate on passing his CSE Maths exam, having presided over division of the lottery funding for the league's member clubs.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 2, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Presumably he wants to concentrate on passing his CSE Maths exam, having presided over division of the lottery funding for the league's member clubs.


Probably doesn't need to work anymore..


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2020)

Support the 'amlet Dulwich Hamlet announce match ball and sponsorship deals for the 2020/21 season


----------



## dcdulwich (Dec 3, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Presumably he wants to concentrate on passing his CSE Maths exam, having presided over division of the lottery funding for the league's member clubs.


Not sure he did that.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Support the 'amlet Dulwich Hamlet announce match ball and sponsorship deals for the 2020/21 season


Expected some of the prices to rise but the player kit sponsorship seems to have gone up quite a lot at £150. Just wondering if this one sponsor per shirt now rather than multiple sponsors as Liam did in the past and whether this covers home and alternative shirts?


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 3, 2020)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Expected some of the prices to rise but the player kit sponsorship seems to have gone up quite a lot at £150. Just wondering if this one sponsor per shirt now rather than multiple sponsors as Liam did in the past and whether this covers home and alternative shirts?



Based on the prices quoted in last season's commercial brochure, player sponsorship has risen £25 although last season, I'm not sure if you got anything additional to having your name read out / in programme so you could say that the addition of a shirt and training session is good value for an extra £25. It rose quite a lot from the season before that when I think it was something like £50?

Match and ball sponsorship prices have gone down.


----------



## Paula_G (Dec 4, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> Based on the prices quoted in last season's commercial brochure, player sponsorship has risen £25 although last season, I'm not sure if you got anything additional to having your name read out / in programme so you could say that the addition of a shirt and training session is good value for an extra £25. It rose quite a lot from the season before that when I think it was something like £50?
> 
> Match and ball sponsorship prices have gone down.



Must have jumped quite a bit last season as the prices quoted for 2018-2019 season were (off the top of my head) £150 for match & £65 for the ball... About £35 for kit sponsorship I think that season although I think there was the opportunity for multiple sponsorship? Sure Liam did signed shirts too then, maybe the memory fails me.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 4, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> Based on the prices quoted in last season's commercial brochure, player sponsorship has risen £25 although last season, I'm not sure if you got anything additional to having your name read out / in programme so you could say that the addition of a shirt and training session is good value for an extra £25. It rose quite a lot from the season before that when I think it was something like £50?
> 
> Match and ball sponsorship prices have gone down.


Player sponsorship was 125 last year and no you didn't get the shirt. It's the best bargain you'll see outside the DHST shop this year.


----------



## DHST (Dec 5, 2020)

Due to new govt guidelines, fans are allowed back at Champion Hill, the Mega-Container will be open on match days and on two weekends in the run-up to Christmas. More details can be found here.


----------



## DHST (Dec 17, 2020)

Today is the last day for merch online orders. Orders after today will not be processed until Wed 6 Jan but we do have the mega-container open tomorrow Fri 18 Dec from 13:00 - 15:00 and on Sat 19 Dec from 09:00 - 13:00.  Entry is via gate A next to the car wash.


----------



## all to nah (Dec 20, 2020)

all to nah said:


> Altona 93 made it through to the final. It started this week and you can submit votes until November 22nd, if you like to. The votes are only counted, if you vote for five songs (12, 10, 8, 7 & 6 points).
> 
> This is the playlist of all 24 songs in the final and you can vote here. There will be a podcast with a jury giving points in the end of November, too. Each day of December will see one song presented with the winner being called at December 24th.




Altona 93 reached the Top 4!

You can check out all results over here.

The guy who comments all songs is Thees Uhlmann, by the way.


----------



## the 12th man (Dec 20, 2020)

Our BCD London Senior Cup game away to Dartford on Tuesday 22nd December has been postponed.


----------



## all to nah (Dec 23, 2020)

all to nah said:


> Altona 93 reached the Top 4!
> 
> You can check out all results over here.
> 
> The guy who comments all songs is Thees Uhlmann, by the way.



Sorry, last update.

Altona 93 won this competition and "Lieb und Prollig" has been voted as the best German (club related) football song.



60 clubs (all of the first three leagues plus some non league clubs) took part. Runner-up is Kaiserslautern, followed by St.Pauli, Union Berlin and VfL Bochum.

Thanks to all, who voted in this competition.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 23, 2020)

all to nah said:


> Sorry, last update.
> 
> Altona 93 won this competition and "Lieb und Prollig" has been voted as the best German (club related) football song.
> 
> ...




Nice one!


----------



## TonyWalt (Dec 24, 2020)

A very Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Nivag (Dec 24, 2020)

TonyWalt said:


> A very Merry Christmas to everyone!


Cheers. Have a safe one peeps!


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2020)

Football pics! Buzz photographer lists his favourite Dulwich Hamlet and Peckham Town football pics for 2020


----------



## The new one (Jan 3, 2021)

Just seen Ronnie vint player of the month.       Well done to him well done to the club  aswell hopefully we can sign him up


----------



## all to nah (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm not exactly sure, if Michael Wagg is still an active member of this board. His latest book (written with Phil Earle) "Edgar & Adolf" - a novel based on the friendship between Dulwich Hamlet FC and Altona 93 - is out now!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 8, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 8, 2021)

Picking my preorder up from outside Review bookshop on Bellenden Road tomorrow, while on my maximum one hour exercise within a reasonable distance of my home.


----------



## Son of Roy (Jan 12, 2021)

The good old days when we could travel to watch away games.


----------



## WillClunas (Jan 13, 2021)

Interview with Ruben Sammut:

Ruben Sammut’s journey from Chelsea glory to club-hunting during Covid


----------



## Nivag (Jan 13, 2021)

WillClunas said:


> Interview with Ruben Sammut:
> 
> Ruben Sammut’s journey from Chelsea glory to club-hunting during Covid


Will be interesting to see how many other players start appearing in the National League and below if League teams are reluctant to invest in Covid testing. Though that may become cheaper and easier going forward.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 16, 2021)

If you like stats and visual analysis this is interesting, shows Dulwich as 16th biggest catchment area in English football (top 8 tiers/382 teams)


----------



## Nivag (Jan 17, 2021)

If Dartford are having this many injury problems, how soon is it till Vint goes back or is the fact he's still playing for us means he won't?








						No regrets insists Dartford boss
					

Dartford boss Steve King didn't regret bringing forward their home clash with Hungerford after failing to grab maximum points on Saturday.




					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 18, 2021)

Nivag said:


> If Dartford are having this many injury problems, how soon is it till Vint goes back or is the fact he's still playing for us means he won't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like he's not short of centre backs if a spare one was filling in at left back. The fact that Vint was allowed to play for us in the Trophy suggests tome that King doesn't fancy him. There are plenty of players available at this time of the year, I reckon he's more likely to find someone new if he's short of numbers, although they did recall Charlie Sheringham who went on loan to Chelmsford at the same time as we took Vint.


----------



## chris gil (Jan 22, 2021)

Article in the latest  When Saturday Comes on the away game at Oxford City


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 19, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> From the Southwark News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hidden at end here is a suggestion that Gavin may bring back a former player, close to retirement, as a coach. Who d'ya reckon?

Gavin Tomlin?


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 19, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Hidden at end here is a suggestion that Gavin may bring back a former player, close to retirement, as a coach. Who d'ya reckon?
> 
> Gavin Tomlin?


I assumed he meant someone else in the current squad, probably Michael Timlin. 

I hope we can keep the bulk of this season's players. We achieved 14 points from the last 8 league matches and unlike this time last year there seems to be something to build on.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 19, 2021)

Reckon Kenny Beaney would make a very good coach, he must be finishing fairly soon, and fits the description of an Aspire graduate, know he imparted some of his wisdom worthing the academy when he was with us from 2016-18.


----------



## T Corcoran (Feb 20, 2021)

Maybe Ash Carew could be that coach. I know he left quite quickly after being transfer listed a few years back but he seems like he could be a good coach. Or potentially George Elokobi who's 35 and could be at the end of his Maidstone career


----------



## Roger D (Feb 20, 2021)

I'd be very surprised if it is Ash. George could be a good call. I believe he retained an interest in how the Academy goes and donated money towards the running costs whilst at Wolves.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 20, 2021)

You would have better odds at 5000-1 for Leicester to win the title in 2016 than Ash coaching under Gavin, not after what he did at Eastbourne.


----------



## T Corcoran (Feb 20, 2021)

What actually happened at Eastbourne on NYD. I wasn't at the game but remember him being transfer listed a day or two after


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 21, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> What actually happened at Eastbourne on NYD. I wasn't at the game but remember him being transfer listed a day or two after


Six players were transfer listed after that game.  Carew was actually the only one who started another match before leaving.


----------



## Roger D (Feb 21, 2021)

The club dealt with the incident internally. From memory the only public comment was from Gavin in an interview. He said whatever happened was unacceptable to the club, an inquiry was under way and he expected several players to leave as he/the club would not accept their conduct.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 21, 2021)

Worst new year’s day i can remember


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 22, 2021)

No idea what he did but I miss watching Ash Carew play football. He was absolutely brilliant to watch and was responsible for several of my favourite moments at Hamlet games.


----------



## chucklehead (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi folks. A bit of a new fan, so forgive my ignorance. What happened during this game at Eastbourne?


----------



## Roger D (Feb 22, 2021)

The club have never gone public. Given the passage of time I think it's fair to say they won't now. All that was made public was something happened, the club were investigating and action was likely to follow. Several players then departed the club.

One for the the club's 150th anniversary book...


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 22, 2021)

chucklehead said:


> Hi folks. A bit of a new fan, so forgive my ignorance. What happened during this game at Eastbourne?


These are the match highlights, manager's post match interview begins around 11:00. It doesn't really tell you much but 6 players (a couple of whom weren't actually involved in the match) were transfer listed after that game.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 22, 2021)

chucklehead said:


> Hi folks. A bit of a new fan, so forgive my ignorance. What happened during this game at Eastbourne?


Journalist alert


----------



## chucklehead (Feb 22, 2021)

Pinky promise I won't sell the views of the members of the Dulwich forum to The Sun


----------



## pinknblue (Feb 23, 2021)

chucklehead said:


> Pinky promise I won't sell the views of the members of the Dulwich forum to The Sun


...but your alter ego might! 😉


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Feb 25, 2021)

Was Sanchez Ming was one of the six? If so it shows there is a path to reconciliation...

Come back Ash!

Bet he can still stick a free kick into the top corner, just put on the bench and bring him on like an NFL kicker


----------



## KPMG (Feb 26, 2021)

Our very own Kerry Dixon?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2021)

at it again - don't know anybody who thinks Champion Hill is in Camberwell
that big hill says not


----------



## Al Crane (Feb 27, 2021)

Article on SLP website noting that 13 players aren’t eligible for furlough. Assume they’re not getting paid anything as we don’t have any money coming in.









						Non-league round-up: Dulwich Hamlet boss reveals that number of his squad not eligible for furlough payments
					

Dulwich Hamlet saw their National League South season declared null and void at the end of last week – with manager Gavin Rose revealing that a major chunk of their playing squad are unable t…




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 26, 2021)

On the London Senior Cup, I note that 30 teams entered, 4 have been eliminated and 10 have withdrawn (with no penalty).  This leaves 16 teams in the competition., which makes an easy revised draw to be made.  Does anyone know whether DHFC withdrew?  We could potentially play a young/ASPIRE team, assuming that the first team are on furlough.




​


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 29, 2021)

__





						Who do you support By Chairman Mao
					

It seems that the ever curious football fan has returned to following our national team home and away, you know the one I’m on about, he (a...




					dialmformerthyr.blogspot.com


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 11, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> On the London Senior Cup, I note that 30 teams entered, 4 have been eliminated and 10 have withdrawn (with no penalty).  This leaves 16 teams in the competition., which makes an easy revised draw to be made.  Does anyone know whether DHFC withdrew?  We could potentially play a young/ASPIRE team, assuming that the first team are on furlough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone got any news this?

It appears we are still in the Senior Cup according to LFA website. It also lists us as playing Dartford yesterday at 7.45pm. I would usually take that with a pinch or salt, but it has officials assigned to the match. I'm guessing date is wrong, but as officials are assigned, then it's likely to be at least imminent.









						Fixtures
					

Fixtures




					www.londonfa.com


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Anyone got any news this?
> 
> It appears we are still in the Senior Cup according to LFA website. It also lists us as playing Dartford yesterday at 7.45pm. I would usually take that with a pinch or salt, but it has officials assigned to the match. I'm guessing date is wrong, but as officials are assigned, then it's likely to be at least imminent.
> 
> ...



Answering my own question! All step 2 and 3 clubs withdrew apparently...


----------



## Roger D (Apr 13, 2021)

Fisher are still playing in it. Games are being set for after May 17th where possible so anyone wanting to watch competitive football may want to keep an eye on the competition.

Fisher are home to Hanwell next round and, if they win, then away to Haringey - though Haringey are tier three from memory so may have scratched given the information bin the last posting.

Edited to make clear it's May 17th not April 17th.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice to the ground being used!









						Arsenal wonderkid Richards beats the keeper in 50-second challenge
					

Arsenal and England attacker Amani Richards takes on our MOTDx challenge. Can he beat Fulham's Delano Splatt?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## EDC (Apr 24, 2021)

Martha Kelner was interviewing Ben on Sky News the other day, caught a glimpse of the container.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (May 4, 2021)

Are our players out of contract from today? (as the playoff final - the last match of the season is usually bank hol Monday)


----------



## Roger D (May 4, 2021)

The club stated the contracts last season were written so players were not paid if the season was suspended / abandoned due to covid. I suspect the players have been free agents for a while now


----------



## Roger D (May 6, 2021)

If anyone is watching beat the chasers I think Caroline Brouwer, physio in the Frank Murphy era, has just won thirty grand.

Edited to say it was Wednesday's show.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 6, 2021)

Roger D said:


> If anyone is watching beat the chasers I think Caroline Brouwer, physio in the Frank Murphy era, has just won thirty grand.
> 
> Edited to say it was Wednesday's show.


Haven't seen it yet but it should be on ITVplayer. Caroline was also briefly Hamlet physio around 1986 during the Mick Leach manager era and was assistant physio at Wimbledon when they beat Liverpool in the 1988 FA Cup Final. I believe she was also the first ever fully qualified female FA referee as as a teenage rin the seventies, so very much a pioneer for the roles of women in football today.


----------



## Roger D (May 7, 2021)

It's almost certainly her then. They mentioned she had worked as a physio at Wimbledon in the show. She's out of sport now and is in an office job, Project Manager from memory.

Caroline left for Hendon with Frank Murphy. I happened to be in Cardiff when Hendon played Cardiff City in the FA Cup so nipped along. A Hendon player went down injured, Caroline ran on, slipped over and landed on top of him. She was so pleased to hear Hamlet fans had been present to witness that next time Hendon visited the Hill 

Frank's number two, Barry Simmonds, ended up in quite a senior role at Cardiff, Chief Scout from memory.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 7, 2021)

Strangely, I couldn’t find the thread from the playoff final... but this time today 3 years ago, Promotion Roundabout was starting to fill up 

Let’s all flipping enjoy tonight, yeah?


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Panther (May 7, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> Strangely, I couldn’t find the thread from the playoff final... but this time today 3 years ago, Promotion Roundabout was starting to fill up


It got bumped this time last year:









						PLAY-OFF FINAL: Dulwich Hamlet v Hendon - Monday 7th May 3pm
					

:eek::(:mad::confused::D  It's here. Last game of the season. Promotion to the winners.  See you there, right?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## GOP (May 17, 2021)

So when's the new stadium going to be built??


----------



## pinknblue (Jun 1, 2021)

It would be nice to hear an update from the club about the new stadium!


----------



## Nivag (Jun 1, 2021)

There's a supporters trust AGM on the 20th July, hopefully that might have some more info. Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust 
You can also put yourself forward to join the Board if interested Have You Ever Considered Joining the Trust Board?


----------



## pinknblue (Jun 1, 2021)

Nivag said:


> There's a supporters trust AGM on the 20th July, hopefully that might have some more info. Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust
> You can also put yourself forward to join the Board if interested Have You Ever Considered Joining the Trust Board?


I'd be really interested in getting more involved if I lived locally, but as an ex-Londoner living in Oxford, I don't think I'd do myself or the board justice.


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 5, 2021)

10th July away to Carshalton according to them as you hear fuck all from our club.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 6, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> 10th July away to Carshalton according to them as you hear fuck all from our club.


Chance of fans?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 6, 2021)

Trying to stay positive but clearly something is not right with the mens footballing side of the club.

I get there is uncertainty over budget, the fine from the league, and whether fans will be back, but don't understand why we can't hear from Gavin and others in senior roles on the current position, who has been released, what the outlook is.

If the block is Gavin (and I've no idea if it is) then could he be in breach of contract for failing to engage with supporters via social or traditional media channels? A manager that has stopped speaking to the supporters is a bizarre situation.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 7, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Chance of fans?


Tickets are on sale.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 7, 2021)

Then that really is poor from the Hamlet. So many of us are itching to get back to a game and they don't publicise the pre-season calendar like that?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 7, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> If the block is Gavin (and I've no idea if it is) then could he be in breach of contract for failing to engage with supporters via social or traditional media channels? A manager that has stopped speaking to the supporters is a bizarre situation.



That seems like a bit of a strange suggestion tbh. It's not generally a managers job to coordinate communications is it? And there's nothing stopping the rest of the club hierarchy putting anything out. Surely you need a bit more than that before you start going on about breach of contract and the like.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 7, 2021)

Maybe, I dunno, it might be nice to cut some slack to volunteers who are likely run off their feet on things like working out playing budgets under 73 different scenarios, signing players, getting the club bar open and running, working out and doing what needs to be done to the ground to make it enjoyable under different capacity constraints. You know, grown up shit.

We all want things to look forward to. The people that make them happen might get to look forward to them too if they were shown a bit more patience.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 7, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Maybe, I dunno, it might be nice to cut some slack to volunteers who are likely run off their feet on things like working out playing budgets under 73 different scenarios, signing players, getting the club bar open and running, working out and doing what needs to be done to the ground to make it enjoyable under different capacity constraints. You know, grown up shit.
> 
> We all want things to look forward to. The people that make them happen might get to look forward to them too if they were shown a bit more patience.



Well known fact - every other non-league club is run without any volunteers.

At Bognor - where Jack Pearce seems to hold every role they announced their fixtures on 1 June.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jun 7, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That seems like a bit of a strange suggestion tbh. It's not generally a managers job to coordinate communications is it? And there's nothing stopping the rest of the club hierarchy putting anything out. Surely you need a bit more than that before you start going on about breach of contract and the like.



Yeah I doubt it is in Gavin's contract. 

And I guess any uncertainty around budget, etc impacts on season ticket costs which impacts prices for home friendlies (and maybe who we host in friendlies)? But clearly Carshalton tickets are on sale already. Maybe it doesn't need a big fanfare but perhaps that news could be part of a summary of what we know already and what we don't know?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 7, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> Well known fact - every other non-league club is run without any volunteers.
> 
> At Bognor - where Jack Pearce seems to hold every role they announced their fixtures on 1 June.


Jack Pearce also holds the role of National League vice chairman and was a key figure in the shambles that was last season, so I wouldn't hold him up as a model for how things ought to be done properly.


----------



## EDC (Jun 15, 2021)

Anyone planning to go to the Carshalton Athletic friendly on a July 10th should consider getting an online ticket sooner or later as the hosts are saying numbers will be limited.  I can’t say I’ve seen too much publicity about this match from Dulwich though?
Also The Hope will only accept pre-booking at present, they were very strict when I went there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 19, 2021)

Good to see....
ps....oh to have had covering in years gone by - nearest we ever got was a marque that famously swapped ends at half time


----------



## Philip Baker (Jun 19, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Can I start by saying one of the most important things we can do as fans committed to the club is to ensure the future generation of kids grow up recognising their local club is as important (if not more so) than the ones they see on TV
> 
> In Ireland everyone gets behind their town/county GAA football team and we need to try and build the same
> 
> ...


You wouldn't be so keen on getting kids involved if you were a pensioner with a ten year season ticket ,who is awaiting a hip operation, and the f*cking Committee keeps giving your seat away to  to freeloading posh schoolchildren.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jun 19, 2021)

What?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Roger D (Jun 19, 2021)

If anyone can produce proof of that, there's a real possibility it's a career ender for the MP. 

Would an MP really be that stupid?

That's a question, I don't know the answer.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 21, 2021)

For those who perhaps didn’t receive, here is the Club’s communication around next season and why they hadn’t announced anything as yet. Basically the League were and are being useless, stopping the Club from budgeting. For most clubs (with benefactors) this isn’t an issue, or is less of one, but for us of course it’s much more of a problem. The Club are just having to press on and guess it seems. Best of luck to everyone, must be an impossible task.

And seems all those clubs publishing friendlies with us have been jumping the gun somewhat. 


To all our season ticket holders

I hope you are all keeping well. We are hopefully edging closer to the prospect of football returning to Champion Hill but we are still hampered by a lack of communication from the National League. We have written to them 8 times in the past two months asking for a response on whether the proposed start date for the season would be subject to change if there was a delay to the removal of restrictions on June 21. We have received no information from them other than one holding note saying they would contact us when they had something ‘tangible’ but with less than two months to go to kick off and no reason given for why they cannot publish their plans we have decided to take matters into our own hands and commence our new season preparations based on the information we do have. So whilst the club had hoped to be able to provide a definitive timetable to fans by now the volume of questions we are receiving means we cannot afford to wait any longer and so we will switch to publishing the information we have and then ask you to please bear with us as I suspect there will be regular changes to plans over the next month.

Our plan is as follows:

We will be processing season ticket refunds, deferrals and donations this week ready to publish season tickets for 2021/22 by the end of June, we have still been given August 14 as the potential kick off for the men’s league but are waiting for fixture information for both the men’s and the women’s teams.
We had a tentative friendly schedule commencing July 10 however the extension of restrictions to July 19 means those fixtures are now subject to change as lower league clubs hoping for us to travel to them would prefer us to be able to bring fans and higher league clubs may not be able to play away and visit Champion Hill until the risk is reduced. We will review dates with the men’s and women’s team management in the coming week and will publish our tentative schedules later this week.
Lastly, we are working hard to add new people in each area of club management and thanks to those of you who have already offered. We do still have some skills we would like to add so I will follow up separately on that.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 21, 2021)

EDC said:


> Anyone planning to go to the Carshalton Athletic friendly on a July 10th should consider getting an online ticket sooner or later as the hosts are saying numbers will be limited.  I can’t say I’ve seen too much publicity about this match from Dulwich though?
> Also The Hope will only accept pre-booking at present, they were very strict when I went there a couple of weeks ago.


Guessing it’s now going to either be rearranged or cancelled if July 19th is now the earliest fans will be allowed back in & going by the chairman’s Communication today..,


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 21, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> Guessing it’s now going to either be rearranged or cancelled if July 19th is now the earliest fans will be allowed back in & going by the chairman’s Communication today..,


Given that Carshalton were allowed up to 600 I can't see why they won't be allowed at least that figure right now. I wouldn't have expected this fixture to pull any more than that, and let's remember our club never actually confirmed the fixture in the first place. 

I'm sure we must be allowed to play home games with a limited capacity right now, although probably not enough to make it worthwhile playing the sort of opponents we would like to have at Champion Hill until 19 July. 

Hopefully a schedule of pre-season matches will be confirmed by the end of the week.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 22, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Given that Carshalton were allowed up to 600 I can't see why they won't be allowed at least that figure right now. I wouldn't have expected this fixture to pull any more than that, and let's remember our club never actually confirmed the fixture in the first place.
> 
> I'm sure we must be allowed to play home games with a limited capacity right now, although probably not enough to make it worthwhile playing the sort of opponents we would like to have at Champion Hill until 19 July.
> 
> Hopefully a schedule of pre-season matches will be confirmed by the end of the week.


According to the email from Ben yesterday things seem to still be up in the air…

“We had a tentative friendly schedule commencing July 10 however the extension of restrictions to July 19 means those fixtures are now subject to change as lower league clubs hoping for us to travel to them would prefer us to be able to bring fans and higher league clubs may not be able to play away and visit Champion Hill until the risk is reduced. We will review dates with the men’s and women’s team management in the coming week and will publish our tentative schedules later this week.”


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 22, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> According to the email from Ben yesterday things seem to still be up in the air…
> 
> “We had a tentative friendly schedule commencing July 10 however the extension of restrictions to July 19 means those fixtures are now subject to change as lower league clubs hoping for us to travel to them would prefer us to be able to bring fans and higher league clubs may not be able to play away and visit Champion Hill until the risk is reduced. We will review dates with the men’s and women’s team management in the coming week and will publish our tentative schedules later this week.”


Yes, I saw that, but but you suggested that: "*if July 19 is now the earliest fans will be allowed back in". *Fans are allowed in now, and have been at elite sports clubs since 17th May, albeit in limited numbers. My point is that we are not currently restricted to playing behind closed doors.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 24, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Jack Pearce also holds the role of National League vice chairman and was a key figure in the shambles that was last season, so I wouldn't hold him up as a model for how things ought to be done properly.


He’s the new Chairman. Must be all the good write ups he gets on message boards like this.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 24, 2021)

scousedom said:


> He’s the new Chairman. Must be all the good write ups he gets on message boards like this.


FFS it's like Chernenko taking over from Brezhnev. Let's hope he's gone within a year too.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 24, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> FFS it's like Chernenko taking over from Brezhnev. Let's hope he's gone within a year too.


Loving the cold war vibe PP but you've done Yuri Andropov an injustice there. Jack Pearce though, bloody hell.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 24, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Loving the cold war vibe PP but you've done Yuri Andropov an injustice there. Jack Pearce though, bloody hell.


Bloody he'll, I'd forgotten about Andropov. I was a bit preoccupied by Pearce's resemblance to Chernenko


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 25, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Bloody he'll, I'd forgotten about Andropov. I was a bit preoccupied by Pearce's resemblance to Chernenko


Never saw Pearce and Chernenko in the same room and i'm getting suspicious now. Did Andropov see the Soviet Union as being on its last legs, fake his own death and re-emerge on the south coast with the intent to destroy the West via non league maladministration? 

Maybe the public isn't ready for the truth.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jun 25, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Never saw Pearce and Chernenko in the same room and i'm getting suspicious now. Did Andropov see the Soviet Union as being on its last legs, fake his own death and re-emerge on the south coast with the intent to destroy the West via non league maladministration?
> 
> Maybe the public isn't ready for the truth.


It might be unfathomable, but I like it


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Never saw Pearce and Chernenko in the same room and i'm getting suspicious now. Did Andropov see the Soviet Union as being on its last legs, fake his own death and re-emerge on the south coast with the intent to destroy the West via non league maladministration?
> 
> Maybe the public isn't ready for the truth.


We can only hope the National League doesn't have to wait too long for a Gorbachev to bring "glasnost" and "perestroika".


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 25, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> We can only hope the National League doesn't have to wait too long for a Gorbachev to bring "glasnost" and "perestroika".


Sod those too I’ll be happy with “Zdravyy Smysl” - common bloody sense!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 26, 2021)

"glasnost" and "perestroika".

How did that end..... mass privatisation, corruption and a drunk corrupt President Yeltsin leading directly to Putin 😂

Then again your right National League following same trajectory


----------



## Robin_B (Jul 2, 2021)

Hiya everyone, 
Some of you might have seen my post over on the Moral Victory FB page- I'm a Masters politics student at Newcastle Uni, and I'm doing my dissertation on the link  between non-league football and civic engagement. I'm using Dulwich Hamlet as my case study, and I'm looking to do some online video interview with fans to ask questions about how you participate in the club's community activities. As a flavour of the sorts of themes we'll cover, I'll be asking whether you:


> discuss politics/talk about community issues with other fans
> Volunteer at the club
> Sit on the supporters Trust
> Attend Protests
> Write to elected representatives off the back of conversations with friends.



I have a participant information sheet that provides more info for anyone interested. I'll be doing the interviews this month from the 12th onwards, but I will work around when I get a hold of people who want to participate if it needs to be earlier for example.
I have a couple of people who've already kindly agreed to get involved, or someone you know, might be interested in taking part, please get in touch! 
Cheers, 
Robin


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 9, 2021)

FA Youth Cup fixtures have been published.

We play Maidstone United away in the preliminary round in w/b 30th August.

Should we win then we will play at home against Chatham Town or Erith Town in the 1st qualifying round. Tie to be played w/b 13th Sept.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 9, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> FA Youth Cup fixtures have been published.
> 
> We play Maidstone United away in the preliminary round in w/b 30th August.
> 
> Should we win then we will play at home against Chatham Town or Erith Town in the 1st qualifying round. Tie to be played w/b 13th Sept.



What time is kick off? Assuming fans are allowed in, Maidstone is a banging away trip.


----------



## Al Crane (Jul 9, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> What time is kick off? Assuming fans are allowed in, Maidstone is a banging away trip.


Not sure but assume it will be 7:45 or perhaps 7:30 as some of the youth cup ties do tend to start a bit earlier.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> Not sure but assume it will be 7:45 or perhaps 7:30 as some of the youth cup ties do tend to start a bit earlier.


Youth Cup games have been as early as 7pm at times but as the date hasn't been confirmed yet (Monday 30th is August bank holiday) I doubt anyone can confirm a kick-off time yet.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 11, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Youth Cup games have been as early as 7pm at times but as the date hasn't been confirmed yet (Monday 30th is August bank holiday) I doubt anyone can confirm a kick-off time yet.



If any of our lot do go it'd be banging to arrange a meet up prior.


----------



## Dirty South (Jul 15, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Youth Cup games have been as early as 7pm at times but as the date hasn't been confirmed yet (Monday 30th is August bank holiday) I doubt anyone can confirm a kick-off time yet.


The kids do need to get to bed early.


----------



## Noss (Jul 21, 2021)

Ebbsfleet report £1.6million loss
					

Ebbsfleet United's latest financial accounts show another substantial loss.



					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jul 30, 2021)

Seaneen unveils new owner

(haven't we seen him before ? )


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 4, 2021)

Anyone know if the season ticket will grant the discount at the bar in the stadium, like the good old days before covid?


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know if the season ticket will grant the discount at the bar in the stadium, like the good old days before covid?



An email from the chairman a while back confirmed this would return for ST holders.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 4, 2021)

Ollie Bayliss is reporting that non league clubs in steps 1-6 won't be allowed to live stream matches on most Saturdays this season. Not sure why some Saturday matches are allowed.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 4, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> An email from the chairman a while back confirmed this would return for ST holders.


Thanks, i've not yet renewed my season ticket and this would be an incentive for me to do so.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 4, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> An email from the chairman a while back confirmed this would return for ST holders.


My impression is that it will be slightly different to before, it will be a percentage discount on all drinks rather than a big discount on selected drinks only. (I've recently spotted a few emails from the club in my spam folder, so these may easily have been missed if they're going into other people's spam folders too.)


----------



## Nivag (Aug 4, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> Ollie Bayliss is reporting that non league clubs in steps 1-6 won't be allowed to live stream matches on most Saturdays this season. Not sure why some Saturday matches are allowed.



How many clubs will have a 2:59pm kickoff 😁


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Aug 12, 2021)

Club saying over 700 season tickets sold so far


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2021)

Get well soon!


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 15, 2021)

Any confirmation of the youth Cup game at Maidstone re kick off time and date? Would like to plan ahead if possible.


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Any confirmation of the youth Cup game at Maidstone re kick off time and date? Would like to plan ahead if possible.


I haven't heard anything and there was nothing in the match programme yesterday.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 16, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I haven't heard anything and there was nothing in the match programme yesterday.



Tag me when you do hear? Be good to break out of Chatham.


----------



## mattchapp (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 17, 2021)

that camerawork makes it a tricky watch.

jamal - smoothest camera panning west of the danube


----------



## PhilDHFC (Aug 22, 2021)

I must have overlooked it, but what was the reason behind us not having a match yesterday?


----------



## Pink Panther (Aug 22, 2021)

PhilDHFC said:


> I must have overlooked it, but what was the reason behind us not having a match yesterday?


Only 21 clubs in our division as a knock on from Bury and Macclesfield folding with no one promoted from the leagues below due to last season being cancelled.  (Only 23 clubs in the National Division instead of 24.)  Hungerford didn't have a game last weekend.  We've got another blank Saturday in April.


----------



## PhilDHFC (Aug 22, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Only 21 clubs in our division as a knock on from Bury and Macclesfield folding with no one promoted from the leagues below due to last season being cancelled.  (Only 23 clubs in the National Division instead of 24.)  Hungerford didn't have a game last weekend.  We've got another blank Saturday in April.


Ahhh I see. Thanks PP


----------



## The new one (Aug 23, 2021)

Just got back from holiday game v dartford can u pay on the day.    Plus will take cash in ground


----------



## Nivag (Aug 23, 2021)

The new one said:


> Just got back from holiday game v dartford can u pay on the day.    Plus will take cash in ground


You can pay on the day but it's card only for ticket and within the ground.


----------



## The new one (Aug 23, 2021)

Thank u so much for information


----------



## all to nah (Aug 29, 2021)

For those of you who aren't on twitter: there was an article about Dulwich Hamlet in todays Altona 93 programme.

Tweet

You can read the programme online over here.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 31, 2021)

Just found out we played Maidstone in the FA Youth Cup and unfortunately the youngsters lost 1-0


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 1, 2021)

T Corcoran said:


> Just found out we played Maidstone in the FA Youth Cup and unfortunately the youngsters lost 1-0



Ffs. Both at the result and the fact the time and date weren't publicised so I (on a selfish and personal level) could go.     I did ask several times here re date and kick off time too.


----------



## PhilDHFC (Sep 1, 2021)

Has Gavin returned from his illness yet?


----------



## Nivag (Sep 1, 2021)

PhilDHFC said:


> Has Gavin returned from his illness yet?


Yes, he was in the dugout at Saturday's game.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 7, 2021)

Spanish You Tuber on Dulwich Hamlet FC


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 9, 2021)

Still no date as yet for the London Senior Cup tie at Croydon Athletic.  This page from the London FA website is the best place for fixture notifications in the competition:



			https://www.londonfa.com/cups-and-competitions/results?countyCupKey=513626194|209794


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 9, 2021)

Is there a time limit it needs to be played by?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 9, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Is there a time limit it needs to be played by?


From memory I think it's November 6th.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 13, 2021)

very disappointing to see 
Concord goalkeeper Myles Roberts allegedly racially abused - Good to see strong response from Maidstone united club officials
but does need to be followed through









						Maidstone issue plea following serious incident during game against Concord - Fan Banter
					

Maidstone United issue a plea following a serious incident which took place during their National League South game against Concord. The Stones chief executive Bill Williams has asked supporters for help after claims of racist abuse in their 2-2 with the Essex-based side. It was a game, attended...




					fanbanter.co.uk


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 13, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> very disappointing to see
> Concord goalkeeper Myles Roberts allegedly racially abused - Good to see strong response from Maidstone united club officials
> but does need to be followed through
> 
> ...



That's a surprise, their support has never been like that before.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 13, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> That's a surprise, their support has never been like that before.



Mishi challenged some once for their comments about Erhun. Needless to say they backed down sharpish. One of his many times he stood up for what was right.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 13, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> Mishi challenged some once for their comments about Erhun. Needless to say they backed down sharpish. One of his many times he stood up for what was right.



I was unaware of that.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 13, 2021)

My memory fails the recall of the particular game. We were a small number in the town end with some teens to the right of us. I remember we were outnumbered but I don’t think it was the  5 0 defeat but it might have been.

Moroccan Sunset was in with us for sure not that he might have noticed. I only noticed as I was right next to Mishi.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 13, 2021)

While looking for the game. I found this one which is the one tonysingh was at I think and that one mentions a Maidstone fan witnessing another fan racially abusing someone in a different incident.









						Dulwich Hamlet hold high flyers Maidstone United to a draw in a game marred by awful stewarding and an unpleasant minority
					

There’s been a bit of a mutual love-in developing between fans of high flying Maidstone United and Dulwich Hamlet in recent years, with both sets of supporters appreciating the fantastic foot…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 13, 2021)

I must have been there, it just totally escaped  me. Clearly i am punchy in my old age.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 13, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I must have been there, it just totally escaped  me. Clearly i am punchy in my old age.



Aren’t we all 😀


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 13, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> While looking for the game. I found this one which is the one tonysingh was at I think and that one mentions a Maidstone fan witnessing another fan racially abusing someone in a different incident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take my earlier point back then. Clearly they're all bastards


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> My memory fails the recall of the particular game. We were a small number in the town end with some teens to the right of us. I remember we were outnumbered but I don’t think it was the  5 0 defeat but it might have been.
> 
> Moroccan Sunset was in with us for sure not that he might have noticed. I only noticed as I was right next to Mishi.


Erhun was a non-playing substitute in the 5-0 game, so unlikely to have been that one.  He played and scored the following season when they got the last minute winner in the 4-3 but there was quite a big Hamlet support for that one..


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Erhun was a non-playing substitute in the 5-0 game, so unlikely to have been that one.  He played and scored the following season when they got the last minute winner in the 4-3 but there was quite a big Hamlet support for that one..



I think therefore it was the latter. Quite a gathered support in the second half but in the first half only a few made it into the massed Maidstone supporters in the town end as can be sort of seen in this picture with Maidstone fans on both sides of the group.



			https://i2.wp.com/www.brixtonbuzz.com/images/maidstone-dulwich-hamlet-15.jpg?w=735


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> I think therefore it was the latter. Quite a gathered support in the second half but in the first half only a few made it into the massed Maidstone supporters in the town end as can be sort of seen in this picture with Maidstone fans on both sides of the group.
> 
> 
> 
> https://i2.wp.com/www.brixtonbuzz.com/images/maidstone-dulwich-hamlet-15.jpg?w=735


Yes, that was the one where they delayed kick-off by 15 minutes and the attendance was over the official ground capacity at the time. Some idiot threw a pint of lager over the Hamlet supporters when we took the lead at that end.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 14, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Still no date as yet for the London Senior Cup tie at Croydon Athletic.  This page from the London FA website is the best place for fixture notifications in the competition:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.londonfa.com/cups-and-competitions/results?countyCupKey=513626194|209794



If we do beat Croydon then we will be at home to Welling Utd who beat Hanwell Town on penalties on Saturday.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 14, 2021)

Boreham Wood doing their bit for the community (or not)


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Boreham Wood doing their bit for the community (or not)



I know some clubs are less generous than others when it comes to accommodating matchday personnel, and there's sometimes a bit of tit-for-tat in return, but Borehamwood was always a pretty horrible experience back in the Isthmian Premier Division in the 90's.  Of the 200+ clubs I've visited with the Hamlet it's one of the few with no redeeming features whatsoever and if I never go there again I won't be sorry.  Confiscating bottled water is just ridiculous.  "Could be acid" indeed.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 14, 2021)

If you was carrying acid, you'd want a spray bottle so you could aim it surely?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 16, 2021)

Really appreciate the Bulb sponsored DHFC banners behind the goals - really looks great when you enter the ground and an important framing of the pitch - especially in photos taken at the game (no better than on TV when we played Carlisle United in the FA Cup)
However getting a little faded - know costly to replace but would be great if Bulb could refresh
Certainly not the end of the world and maybe we should just wait , but just a comment - hopefully taken constructively


----------



## pinknblue (Sep 16, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Really appreciate the Bulb sponsored DHFC banners behind the goals - really looks great when you enter the ground and an important framing of the pitch - especially in photos taken at the game (no better than on TV when we played Carlisle United in the FA Cup)
> However getting a little faded - know costly to replace but would be great if Bulb could refresh
> Certainly not the end of the world and maybe we should just wait , but just a comment - hopefully taken constructively


Hopefully, the whole ground will be replaced soon, but we've heard nothing about this from the club during the last 18 months. Can somebody PLEASE give us an update on what's happening? Or when something's likely to start happening?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 16, 2021)

Im not sure about the new ground, but i quite like the new covered area beside the main stand, this should come in handy in the winter when it inevitably shits it down with rain fairly often.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 16, 2021)

pinknblue said:


> Hopefully, the whole ground will be replaced soon, but we've heard nothing about this from the club during the last 18 months. Can somebody PLEASE give us an update on what's happening? Or when something's likely to start happening?


I agree that we're overdue an official update but it's only 14 months since planning permission was granted. 

I overheard our chairman telling telling his Hungerford counterpart that it's likely to be another 2 years before we're playing at the new ground and work should commence imminently but I was busy with matchday duties at the time. From what I recall hearing previously, Southwark Council has been operating at snail's pace throughout the pandemic and that's been the prime source of delay. So we're looking at the 23/24 season, although the plan remains to vacate the current ground as soon as the new one is passed fit, so the transition may occur during a season.


----------



## pinknblue (Sep 16, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I agree that we're overdue an official update but it's only 14 months since planning permission was granted.
> 
> I overheard our chairman telling telling his Hungerford counterpart that it's likely to be another 2 years before we're playing at the new ground and work should commence imminently but I was busy with matchday duties at the time. From what I recall hearing previously, Southwark Council has been operating at snail's pace throughout the pandemic and that's been the prime source of delay. So we're looking at the 23/24 season, although the plan remains to vacate the current ground as soon as the new one is passed fit, so the transition may occur during a season.


Thanks, PP; that's helpful. Seems much longer than 14 months ago!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 16, 2021)

pinknblue said:


> Thanks, PP; that's helpful. Seems much longer than 14 months ago!


I'll try to remember to ask Ben about this on Saturday. It *does* need to be put in the public domain. 

I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  Ben is very accessible and approachable, normally stands behind the goal on matchdays, and includes his personal contact details in emails to season ticket holders, so if you know what he looks like I'm sure he'd be happy to give straight answers. However he's also running his own business as well as DHFC, which must have been especially stressful during the pandemic. I'm  sure the lack of communication has been down to this rather than any underlying problem.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 16, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I'll try to remember to ask Ben about this on Saturday. It *does* need to be put in the public domain.
> 
> I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  Ben is very accessible and approachable, normally stands behind the goal on matchdays, and includes his personal contact details in emails to season ticket holders, so if you know what he looks like I'm sure he'd be happy to give straight answers. However he's also running his own business as well as DHFC, which must have been especially stressful during the pandemic. I'm  sure the lack of communication has been down to this rather than any underlying problem.



When pressed (hard) at DHST AGM, he said he hoped works will begin in January. Can't remember if it was summer 2023 or 2024 for new ground to be ready.


----------



## Son of Roy (Sep 16, 2021)

Haven't seen John Lawrence at any games this season?


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 16, 2021)

Son of Roy said:


> Haven't seen John Lawrence at any games this season?


He's been at all the games!


----------



## pinknblue (Sep 17, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I'll try to remember to ask Ben about this on Saturday. It *does* need to be put in the public domain.
> 
> I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.  Ben is very accessible and approachable, normally stands behind the goal on matchdays, and includes his personal contact details in emails to season ticket holders, so if you know what he looks like I'm sure he'd be happy to give straight answers. However he's also running his own business as well as DHFC, which must have been especially stressful during the pandemic. I'm  sure the lack of communication has been down to this rather than any underlying problem.


Yes, I've spoken to Ben a few times and found him approachable and friendly.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 17, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> When pressed (hard) at DHST AGM, he said he hoped works will begin in January. Can't remember if it was summer 2023 or 2024 for new ground to be ready.


The current ground was ready within 18 months including demolition of the much larger old one, plus a three months delay in opening due to the pitch contractor screwing up. If work begins in January 2022 it should certainly be ready by summer 2023.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2021)

In case you're wondering where Max has been, he's had some personal issues to deal with but hopes to be back soon.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 17, 2021)

In case anyone missed it, the 15 minute classic goals complication posted on the club YouTube channel last week is EPIC.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 17, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> In case anyone missed it, the 15 minute classic goals complication posted on the club YouTube channel last week is EPIC.




About to watch it. Will be interesting how many Carew goals there are versus his replacement.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 17, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> About to watch it. Will be interesting how many Carew goals there are versus his replacement.


I said something like this at the game on Sunday. Remember that period when we would get a free kick 20-25 yards out, centralish, and you’d just assume “goal”. Like, with the same or greater certainty you’d assume a penalty would be scored. It was freakish.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 19, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Really appreciate the Bulb sponsored DHFC banners behind the goals - really looks great when you enter the ground and an important framing of the pitch - especially in photos taken at the game (no better than on TV when we played Carlisle United in the FA Cup)
> However getting a little faded - know costly to replace but would be great if Bulb could refresh
> Certainly not the end of the world and maybe we should just wait , but just a comment - hopefully taken constructively



Would be great if Bulb could avoid bankruptcy tbf.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 20, 2021)

Confirmation Bulb are seeking extra funding can be found in the linked article.









						Kwarteng to hold emergency meeting with gas chiefs over price crisis
					

Business secretary says he will let small suppliers go bust to protect consumers from higher prices




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Noss (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Confirmation Bulb are seeking extra funding can be found in the linked article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies if this has already been posted, but what are the financial implications if Bulb go bust? Are our 2021/22 budgets based on an income stream that might not happen?


----------



## Roger D (Sep 22, 2021)

Bulb are a pretty large company. I doubt the shirt sponsorship is a massive sum by their standard so it's possible it was paid up front for the season. If not, I'm sure the club will be watching carefully.

The government will probably be encouraging others to aid Bulb, remember Lloyds being "encouraged" to buy Halifax in the financial system collapse. The back up scheme simply isn't designed for entities the size of Bulb failing and it's already under pressure with a possible government bank of last resort, loans to companies taking on customers from bust firms etc being floated due to smaller companies failing.

Edited to say i newspaper reported yesterday that the Government is struggling to find anyone capable of taking on Bulb's 1.7m customers in one hit so is considering either temporary nationalisation, to buy them time to sort it out, or substantial loans, with the government taking a share in the company as happened with some banks in the financial crisis.

Edited again to say the BBC are this morning reporting the government has changed its mind and will not intervene to prevent one of the larger challenging firms going under.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Bulb are a pretty large company. I doubt the shirt sponsorship is a massive sum by their standard so it's possible it was paid up front for the season. If not, I'm sure the club will be watching carefully.
> 
> The government will probably be encouraging others to aid Bulb, remember Lloyds being "encouraged" to buy Halifax in the financial system collapse. The back up scheme simply isn't designed for entities the size of Bulb failing and it's already under pressure with a possible government bank of last resort, loans to companies taking on customers from bust firms etc being floated due to smaller companies failing.
> 
> ...



What a rollercoaster!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Edited again to say the BBC are this morning reporting the government has changed its mind and will not intervene to prevent one of the larger challenging firms going under.


I bet they'd intervene if it was British Gas. Can't let all those major shareholders and party donors lose their money.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2021)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> In case anyone missed it, the 15 minute classic goals complication posted on the club YouTube channel last week is EPIC.



Noticeable how few flags there now are behind the goal and around the ground. What happened?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 23, 2021)

nope didn't have a visit from the Royals to Champion Hill or the collapse of capitalism down on my score card for 2021

anything that promotes Community football or football for all is a good thing

personally a Red Republican - but think working with Royal's and Tracey Crouch is important - IF we can promote the vision many have for football

The Club is speaking up for many who don't have a voice in the game and who have been marginalised for to long - while not listening to those who have warned for years about the worrying trends in the game that threaten its very future


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> nope didn't have a visit from the Royals to Champion Hill or the collapse of capitalism down on my score card for 2021
> 
> anything that promotes Community football or football for all is a good thing
> 
> ...



Who knew the middle class of East Dulwich had been so marginalised for so long.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 23, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> Who knew the middle class of East Dulwich had been so marginalised for so long.


I'm sure the players love to be know as middle class


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 23, 2021)

sure the LGBT+ community and black and women supporters had it so good


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

Nivag said:


> I'm sure the players love to be know as middle class



The players have it bad as they play under Gav. But it must be hard life earning £300 a week for two days work a week.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> sure the LGBT+ community and black and women supporters had it so good



Not been this season but I’m sure there are just hundreds of non-white fans attending from super white east dulwich. 

As for the LGBT+ community, it must be nice knowing they can be so accepted providing its by such a small section of society. A true breakthrough for them all.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

Rainbow laces will be worn on 8 December this year. Please let me know what percentage of the team chose not to wear them. 

A true leader in equal rights is Gavin Rose.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 23, 2021)

_That's surely the point - we all have to work harder at inclusivity and football for all
It's vital that are fan base is more reflective of our wider community
yes and at all levels_


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> _That's surely the point - we all have to work harder at inclusivity and football for all
> It's vital that are fan base is more reflective of our wider community
> yes and at all levels_



Our wider community is East Dulwich. We are the club most reflective of their community. I can’t criticise even Clasper for that.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 23, 2021)

Local Community at least 25% BME and 50% women
The club has much to be proud of - much more to do


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Local Community at least 25% BME and 50% women
> The club has much to be proud of - much more to do



The electoral ward is 28% but that isn’t the community the club are reaching out to or if they are something went very wrong as all I see are Clasper’s mates.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> Not been this season but I’m sure there are just hundreds of non-white fans attending from super white east dulwich.





B.I.G said:


> The electoral ward is 28% but that isn’t the community the club are reaching out to or if they are something went very wrong as all I see are Clasper’s mates.



You just said you haven't been this season, so I'm not sure you've seen anything recently.  Do you actually still support the club, or are you just a troll these days?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> You just said you haven't been this season, so I'm not sure you've seen anything recently.  Do you actually still support the club, or are you just a troll these days?



Waiting for Clasper to sack Gav or Gav to sack Clasper. One of the two anyway.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 23, 2021)

Love the fact you don’t go to a game for a bit and then you don’t support the club anymore. Not like the big fan that owns the club anyway. 

Also love the fact that giving an opinion is trolling. Best keep quiet if you have a different point of view. 

The people running the club are afraid enough of different views that they don’t even engage on here anyway. Preferring to hang out on twitter and facebook.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Sep 23, 2021)

Not a Royal fan but the way I see it is... with this post Super League inquest afoot, and Big Willie's role as the president of the FA, this was always going to happen to some non league club. It would have been easier PR wise for them to rock up at a tiny non league club with three old white men and a dog in the crowd every home game. The fact they came to Hamlet, rather than 'easier' options is a big plus for the club.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 24, 2021)

Tracey Crouch has been listening to the club it seems.









						‘Irresponsible’: police chief questions plan to let football fans drink in stands
					

The UK’s football policing lead has said it would be ‘irresponsible to fuel’ football’s problem with disorder by allowing alcohol to be consumed in the stands




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 24, 2021)

Cant afford to get promoted eh?


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 24, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Cant afford to get promoted eh?


Every cloud...


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

we can talk to them without selling our soul by praising them and tweeting about it afterwards... the royals and the tories are not good people.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Tracy crouch is still a tory, even if she helped us, she is helping fuck over a lot of the country too... I don't think its great argument to say "well she helped us" when she is doing so much else wrong, the world is bigger than Dulwich, and we shouldn't get rid of our principles just because someone was helpful one time, when they are awful the rest of the time.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Dulwich is literally the most easy option


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 24, 2021)

festa said:


> Tracy crouch is still a tory, even if she helped us, she is helping fuck over a lot of the country too... I don't think its great argument to say "well she helped us" when she is doing so much else wrong, the world is bigger than Dulwich, and we shouldn't get rid of our principles just because someone was helpful one time, when they are awful the rest of the time.


When you say 'our principles' who are you referring to? Suspect my politics may be similar to yours but the idea of the club being intrinsically left-wing always strikes me as a bit strange.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> When you say 'our principles' who are you referring to? Suspect my politics may be similar to yours but the idea of the club being intrinsically left-wing always strikes me as a bit strange.


I think we can agree, Dulwich promotes equality...and has done a lot of work to show that...

I would also say we can agree that the Tories and the institution of the royal family promotes the opposite...


----------



## Taper (Sep 24, 2021)

Well not really frankly. Tracey Crouch is a friend of the club. As opposed to Labour's Peter John who tried to frig us over. So party politics is an irrelevance to the club. Ditto the monarchy. Whereas the head of the government' football review and the president of the FA; I'd say they are worthy of a few hours of the club's effort if that means we can have our voice heard.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Taper said:


> Well not really frankly. Tracey Crouch is a friend of the club. As opposed to Labour's Peter John who tried to frig us over. So party politics is an irrelevance to the club. Ditto the monarchy. Whereas the head of the government' football review and the president of the FA; I'd say they are worthy of a few hours of the club's effort if that means we can have our voice heard.


With friends like these who needs enemies...


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Taper said:


> Well not really frankly. Tracey Crouch is a friend of the club. As opposed to Labour's Peter John who tried to frig us over. So party politics is an irrelevance to the club. Ditto the monarchy. Whereas the head of the government' football review and the president of the FA; I'd say they are worthy of a few hours of the club's effort if that means we can have our voice heard.


also if we need to talk to them, already said that is fine... but you don't have to tweet and bootlick them afterwards.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 24, 2021)

festa said:


> I think we can agree, Dulwich promotes equality...and has done a lot of work to show that...
> 
> I would also say we can agree that the Tories and the institution of the royal family promotes the opposite...


We could have a dull conversation on how we define 'equality' but that probably belongs on parts of this site I go nowhere near. I'd say the club has done a lot of good things but I always liked Mishi's catch-all of describing it as 'doing the right thing'. 

The royal family is of course a bizarre anachronism and the current government is the very worst of us. But Tracey Crouch baffles me. I accept obviously that she is a tory MP and therefore has to take her share of responsibility for what's playing out in this country but her voting record is at worst that of an old 'one nation' tory, who have almost entirely disappeared from their ranks now.

In truth, I suspect she would fit in well in Starmer's shadow cabinet (not a compliment) but the football stuff she's proposing is actually pretty wild and, whisper it, a little bit, socialist. Presumably they'll pull her back in line if it looks like she's getting somewhere with it.

Well, that killed some time while I was waiting for my sausages to be done.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 24, 2021)

True or False? The moment Clasper took control of the club he ordered the hammer and sickle removed.

Showed his true colours removing any sign of socialism or solidarity with workers.

Not so fast to remove any association with Tory MPs.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> We could have a dull conversation on how we define 'equality' but that probably belongs on parts of this site I go nowhere near. I'd say the club has done a lot of good things but I always liked Mishi's catch-all of describing it as 'doing the right thing'.
> 
> The royal family is of course a bizarre anachronism and the current government is the very worst of us. But Tracey Crouch baffles me. I accept obviously that she is a tory MP and therefore has to take her share of responsibility for what's playing out in this country but her voting record is at worst that of an old 'one nation' tory, who have almost entirely disappeared from their ranks now.
> 
> ...


What i got from that is, tracy crouch is still shit, Starmer is a tory and dulwich love licking boots.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> True or False? The moment Clasper stole control of the club he ordered the hammer and sickle removed.
> 
> Showed his true colours removing any sign of socialism or solidarity with workers.
> 
> Not so fast to remove any association with Tory MPs.


typical liberal mindset, capitalize on all the work others have done, claim to agree with it and then shut them out and do the opposite.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 24, 2021)

festa said:


> What i got from that is, tracy crouch is still shit, Starmer is a tory and dulwich love licking boots.


Ah OK. Right you are.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Ah OK. Right you are.


hope the sausages are nice.


----------



## Taper (Sep 24, 2021)

Ben Clasper did as much as anyone to save this club. I have no idea why given the shit he gets from some quarters, but I trust him. He has and no doubt will continue to fuck up from time to time. But his heart is slap bang in the right place.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 24, 2021)

festa said:


> hope the sausages are nice.


Burnt to a cinder, just how I like them.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Taper said:


> Ben Clasper did as much as anyone to save this club. I have no idea why given the shit he gets from some quarters, but I trust him. He has and no doubt will continue to fuck up from time to time. But his heart is slap bang in the right place.


maybe because we are promoting tories and royals


----------



## Taper (Sep 24, 2021)

The club isn't,  nor should it be, a reflection of your personal politics. To expect it to be so is very odd. This was not a political event. It was about football.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 24, 2021)

While many can be singled out for the work in saving the Club from oblivion, I believe strongly without Ben's leadership we would still be playing games at Tooting to crowds if we were lucky of 500

He is a volunteer just like everyone else he isn't paid to take on this huge responsibility and from what I have seen at great personal cost

People have ample opportunity to voice constructive criticism and that should be welcomed, but 

as one great man said

"Ask not what your club can do *for you* – ask what you can do for your club" (well I paraphrase)


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Taper said:


> The club isn't,  nor should it be, a reflection of your personal politics. To expect it to be so is very odd. This was not a political event. It was about football.


I don't expect it to be... but I also don't expect it to be fawning to an archaic system and thanking people who are destroying local communities...


----------



## Taper (Sep 24, 2021)

Well then it's a good job that it wasn't.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Taper said:


> Well then it's a good job that it wasn't.


it was though, that's why people are annoyed...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 24, 2021)

Annoyed that a Royal who is President of the FA was at Champion Hill in front of an LGBT+ banner and supporting more fan involvement in running clubs ?
haven't seen the people at the Winter Palace or the Aurora yet ?
(A Red Republican)


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Annoyed that a Royal who is President of the FA was at Champion Hill in front of an LGBT+ banner and supporting more fan involvement in running clubs ?


like the pigs wearing a pride flag... yeah great!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 24, 2021)

The Hammer and Sickle is the symbol of a repressive dictatorship that enslaved millions. It has no place at a football ground.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 24, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> The Hammer and Sickle is the symbol of a repressive dictatorship that enslaved millions. It has no place at a football ground.



So if something is used by something it cant be used by others?


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 24, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> So if something is used by something it cant be used by others?



Oh, I didn't realise the Hamlet were founded by metal workers and farmers and it was an intrinsic part of the club history (or is that West Ham)? Still, it's a chance for me to learn, what association does that have that isn't Soviet Russia and the countries it squatted on? Who else uses it?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 24, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Oh, I didn't realise the Hamlet were founded by metal workers and farmers and it was an intrinsic part of the club history (or is that West Ham)? Still, it's a chance for me to learn, what association does that have that isn't Soviet Russia and the countries it squatted on? Who else uses it?



Maybe try wikipedia. You sounded like an expert a minute ago. Saying it had no place at at football ground.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 24, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Oh, I didn't realise the Hamlet were founded by metal workers and farmers and it was an intrinsic part of the club history (or is that West Ham)? Still, it's a chance for me to learn, what association does that have that isn't Soviet Russia and the countries it squatted on? Who else uses it?



And while you are being indignant about history. Prince William’s family members were Nazis but lets all sit down and have a chat about drinking alcohol at non-league.


----------



## festa (Sep 24, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> The Hammer and Sickle is the symbol of a repressive dictatorship that enslaved millions. It has no place at a football ground.


just like the union jack, let's ban that too.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m not a royalist at all but view them as a kind of quaint olde England tradition kind of thing. I don’t think he has any input on the future of football at all, it’s just a bit of publicity for the club.  I’m a lot more bothered about the Crouch thing.

As for selling out, we’ve had some dodgy people owning us….


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 24, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> Maybe try wikipedia. You sounded like an expert a minute ago. Saying it had no place at at football ground.


It's an opinion. It's what message boards are for, no?


----------



## Roger D (Sep 25, 2021)

As a shareholder who is quite removed now I have no idea whether Ben is the right man going forwards. I do know the accounts I have seen suggest without Ben we wouldn't be here now.

I'd also ask why I have just signed over the follow up the booklet to Before the Hamlet to Fisher's 12th Man. This was done with agreement of the people who used to run Hamlet  12th Man. They have no-one available to sell the booklet so we agreed I would sign it over to Fisher instead.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 25, 2021)

Roger D said:


> As a shareholder who is quite removed now I have no idea whether Ben is the right man going forwards. I do know the accounts I have seen suggest without Ben we wouldn't be here now.
> 
> I'd also ask why I have just signed over the follow up the booklet to Before the Hamlet to Fisher's 12th Man. This was done with agreement of the people who used to run Hamlet  12th Man. They have no-one available to sell the booklet so we agreed I would sign it over to Fisher instead.


So Fisher are going to be selling a book about the Hamlet or have I misinterpreted?

Whilst the 12th man doesn’t appear to be in operation this season, we have a shop that things like that could be sold in?


----------



## Nivag (Sep 25, 2021)

If someone wants to step up and volunteer to run the 12th Man then I'm sure that would help.
Likewise with day to day running of the club. Especially needed are local tradesmen to help keep the cogs turning so everyone can watch football.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 25, 2021)

Nivag said:


> If someone wants to step up and volunteer to run the 12th Man then I'm sure that would help.
> Likewise with day to day running of the club. Especially needed are local tradesmen to help keep the cogs turning so everyone can watch football.


The club should appeal to its extensive social media following for these things rather than relying on volunteers publicising it on this forum which is probably not as widely followed by those interested in DHFC than the various official social media outlets are.

I’ve seen posts about a camera operator required, but nothing about the suspension / end of the 12th man, or tradespersons required to help keep the ground operational which is more important. Clearly some of these types of requests are getting through to the media team, but some aren’t or they’re being ignored.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 25, 2021)

There does need another push for all volunteers, but anyone that's been going to the club for any length of time will know it always needs help and that's not just DHFC but all non league clubs.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 25, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Still no date as yet for the London Senior Cup tie at Croydon Athletic.  This page from the London FA website is the best place for fixture notifications in the competition:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.londonfa.com/cups-and-competitions/results?countyCupKey=513626194|209794



They just said on twitter its Tues 5th Oct, 745 ko


----------



## Nivag (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Sep 25, 2021)

Meanwhile.........................


----------



## Taper (Sep 25, 2021)

Royal Dulwich Hamlet. The Queen's own team.


----------



## Christian Burt (Sep 28, 2021)

I could be wrong here, but the 12th Man scheme is separate from the club.
It has no contractual obligation to the club, and conversely, it is not down to the club to advertise anyone to "take over" the 12th Man scheme. I believe it's main function was that Gav could approach the 12th Man scheme for funding for a targeted player(s).
Considering we are financially healthy with a decent playing budget (compared to many others in the NLS), the 12th Man being on a hiatus is not really a major issue.
Happy to be told I'm talking out of my backside!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 28, 2021)

Peter Taylor is Welling's new manager having presumably found himself at a loose end. This despite zany owner Mark Goldberg himself presiding over an impressive 6-0 home defeat to Dartford on Saturday. 

This probably doesn't go here, does it? I couldn't find a thread specifically about egocentric club owners appointing well-known managers of yesteryear.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 28, 2021)

Christian Burt said:


> I could be wrong here, but the 12th Man scheme is separate from the club.
> It has no contractual obligation to the club, and conversely, it is not down to the club to advertise anyone to "take over" the 12th Man scheme. I believe it's main function was that Gav could approach the 12th Man scheme for funding for a targeted player(s).
> Considering we are financially healthy with a decent playing budget (compared to many others in the NLS), the 12th Man being on a hiatus is not really a major issue.
> Happy to be told I'm talking out of my backside!


Think these are all fair points which I'd overlooked when making my original post above re. advertising for roles.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 28, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Peter Taylor is Welling's new manager having presumably found himself at a loose end. This despite zany owner Mark Goldberg himself presiding over an impressive 6-0 home defeat to Dartford on Saturday.
> 
> This probably doesn't go here, does it? I couldn't find a thread specifically about egocentric club owners appointing well-known managers of yesteryear.


We're away to Welling on Boxing Day. I wonder how many times Dulwich have faced sides coached by ex-England managers?


----------



## scousedom (Sep 28, 2021)

pettyboy said:


> We're away to Welling on Boxing Day. I wonder how many times Dulwich have faced sides coached by ex-England managers?


Counting friendlies? If so the most recent must be not so long ago at Tooting. The night  Preston’s car went down in infamy.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 29, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> Think these are all fair points which I'd overlooked when making my original post above re. advertising for roles.



Agree - but it does seem odd to me that a long-running scheme that fans have contributed a lot of money to over the years appears to have vanished without anything being communicated to the fans. Perhaps it's still felt that taking change from fans isn't Covid-safe, which is totally fair enough (that's what was spoken about in their last tweet, albeit that was from from 18 months ago), and a lot of people don't even carry change any more. Still, they do still have their PayPal donation link at the top of their page.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

I wonder if they'll ever include a link to this 'unofficial forum' anywhere on their website.

It's probably one of the biggest/busiest forums at this level (nearly 80,000 posts on 1,300 topics in 7 years) so it seems strange to have no mention of it anywhere at all.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 29, 2021)

Probably not. I used to do the match reports and the website for a fans site for a non-league club in Scotland. We were unofficial unless we were prepared to hand over editorial control. I once got called into the managers office to explain myself....I'm not saying the DHFC people are cut from the same cloth but it presents challenges for them to be fair.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Probably not. I used to do the match reports and the website for a fans site for a non-league club in Scotland. We were unofficial unless we were prepared to hand over editorial control. I once got called into the managers office to explain myself....I'm not saying the DHFC people are cut from the same cloth but it presents challenges for them to be fair.


I've seen plenty of links to unofficial forums from club websites, eg this one). Given (a) the relative extreme politeness of this forum (b) its popularity (c) its moderation policies that swiftly remove any racist loons (d) the extensive coverage and comment each game gets and (e) Hamlet's claims to be an inclusive, welcoming and different sort of club, I do remain a little baffled why it continues to have zero references on their site (with the usual disclaimers) .

If it was my club, I'd see it as a useful asset that I may not always agree with but one that adds interesting colour, debate and engagement to the club, particularly given its links to all the Brixton Buzz coverage.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 29, 2021)

I agree with pretty much all of that


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 29, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> Agree - but it does seem odd to me that a long-running scheme that fans have contributed a lot of money to over the years appears to have vanished without anything being communicated to the fans. Perhaps it's still felt that taking change from fans isn't Covid-safe, which is totally fair enough (that's what was spoken about in their last tweet, albeit that was from from 18 months ago), and a lot of people don't even carry change any more. Still, they do still have their PayPal donation link at the top of their page.


The 12th Man was a completely independent initiative set up by two supporters.  If anything needs to be communicated to the supporters regarding its status or future that message should originate from Neil & Shaun, not DHFC or DHST.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 29, 2021)

editor said:


> I've seen plenty of links to unofficial forums from club websites, eg this one). Given (a) the relative extreme politeness of this forum (b) its popularity (c) its moderation policies that swiftly remove any racist loons (d) the extensive coverage and comment each game gets and (e) Hamlet's claims to be an inclusive, welcoming and different sort of club, I do remain a little baffled why it continues to have zero references on their site (with the usual disclaimers) .
> 
> If it was my club, I'd see it as a useful asset that I may not always agree with but one that adds interesting colour, debate and engagement to the club, particularly given its links to all the Brixton Buzz coverage.


I'd question whether or not this forum is at all "polite" after some of the comments I've seen in recent weeks; it's resembled a rantfest for malcontents at times.  Even accepting points b, c, d and e, I don't think many clubs of our stature will accept a direct link to an unofficial/independent fans forum on their website.  (Poole and Royston are both much smaller clubs with a fraction of our average attendance, and I suspect they're the exception even at their own level.)  The main issue is likely to be the probability of complaints from other clubs, which may well be very petty or spurious, and the escalating of such complaints to the National League or FA.  I'm not especially saying the forum should not be linked, just giving the likely reasons why any club might not wish to link it.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 29, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> The 12th Man was a completely independent initiative set up by two supporters.  If anything needs to be communicated to the supporters regarding its status or future that message should originate from Neil & Shaun, not DHFC or DHST.



Totally appreciate that, but wasn't suggesting it should be the club or supporter's trust who say anything. Just that it's odd that nothing has been said.


----------



## pinknblue (Sep 29, 2021)

Does anyone know why the 12th man founders haven't reached out and asked if anyone wants to take the scheme over?


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 29, 2021)

pinknblue said:


> Does anyone know why the 12th man founders haven't reached out and asked if anyone wants to take the scheme over?



Does anyone know why the people interested in why haven’t reached out and asked?



			https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/files.pitchero.com%2Fclubs%2F15111%2Fdhfc12thmanstoinstructionsandform_118300.pdf


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd question whether or not this forum is at all "polite" after some of the comments I've seen in recent weeks; it's resembled a rantfest for malcontents at times.  Even accepting points b, c, d and e, I don't think many clubs of our stature will accept a direct link to an unofficial/independent fans forum on their website.  (Poole and Royston are both much smaller clubs with a fraction of our average attendance, and I suspect they're the exception even at their own level.)  The main issue is likely to be the probability of complaints from other clubs, which may well be very petty or spurious, and the escalating of such complaints to the National League or FA.  I'm not especially saying the forum should not be linked, just giving the likely reasons why any club might not wish to link it.


They never included a link when we lurking in the lower leagues either, with much smaller attendances. 

And I can't see any substance to your suggestion that other clubs will complain if there is a clear disclaimer on the link.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 29, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd question whether or not this forum is at all "polite" after some of the comments I've seen in recent weeks; it's resembled a rantfest for malcontents at times.  Even accepting points b, c, d and e, I don't think many clubs of our stature will accept a direct link to an unofficial/independent fans forum on their website.  (Poole and Royston are both much smaller clubs with a fraction of our average attendance, and I suspect they're the exception even at their own level.)  The main issue is likely to be the probability of complaints from other clubs, which may well be very petty or spurious, and the escalating of such complaints to the National League or FA.  I'm not especially saying the forum should not be linked, just giving the likely reasons why any club might not wish to link it.



Criticism of the club dismissed as rantfests. Not sure when you became such an apologist for the club, but presumably since taking helping out with the club on matchdays.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 29, 2021)

editor said:


> I've seen plenty of links to unofficial forums from club websites, eg this one). Given (a) the relative extreme politeness of this forum (b) its popularity (c) its moderation policies that swiftly remove any racist loons (d) the extensive coverage and comment each game gets and (e) Hamlet's claims to be an inclusive, welcoming and different sort of club, I do remain a little baffled why it continues to have zero references on their site (with the usual disclaimers) .
> 
> If it was my club, I'd see it as a useful asset that I may not always agree with but one that adds interesting colour, debate and engagement to the club, particularly given its links to all the Brixton Buzz coverage.



Presume you have asked relevant people, and been told no?


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 29, 2021)

editor said:


> They never included a link when we lurking in the lower leagues either, with much smaller attendances.
> 
> And I can't see any substance to your suggestion that other clubs will complain if there is a clear disclaimer on the link.


What was the club's response when you asked them, back when we were in the 'lower leagues'?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Presume you have asked relevant people, and been told no?



I've asked multiple times in the past and gave up asking any more.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

pettyboy said:


> What was the club's response when you asked them, back when we were in the 'lower leagues'?



Their previous website had a link to the old, very basic forum that was around and I asked if this one could be added.

I was told it would be, but it never was.

I'll admit that I'm clearly biased here as I'm involved in the running of this forum, but I honestly do find it odd that with Hamlet's values of doing things differently, this is one community they have little interest in engaging with in any way at all. And it is literally full of their fans and the people putting money into the club every week.

After all it was good enough for the commander of Lambeth Police!


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 29, 2021)

editor said:


> They never included a link when we lurking in the lower leagues either, with much smaller attendances.
> 
> And I can't see any substance to your suggestion that other clubs will complain if there is a clear disclaimer on the link.


Surely we've been through all this before, probably some years back now? You'll forgive me if I don't trawl through the forum to find it but I don't remember much enthusiasm for the suggestion.

I get that it might boost traffic to an extent to what is your website, and that obviously appeals to you but I can't see any other benefit.

An agreement to meet your request would surely and understandably come with conditions from the club which couldn't possibly strengthen the independence of this forum.

Also, does the club website see much traffic these days anyway? I literally never use it and can't remember when I last did. I think it's still that identikit Pitchero nightmare and anything useful on it either ends up being available via social media eg match previews. If I want to know who we're playing three weeks in advance I just type 'dhfc fixtures' into my search engine and voila. 

And I'm fairly sure that I found this forum with ease on my way home from my first game as well and I'm no (insert name of famous internet person here). 

It's to your credit that you provide an entirely independent, easy-to-find forum here full of, cough, irreverence. I don't see an argument to change that.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Surely we've been through all this before, probably some years back now? You'll forgive me if I don't trawl through the forum to find it but I don't remember much enthusiasm for the suggestion.
> 
> I get that it might boost traffic to an extent to what is your website, and that obviously appeals to you but I can't see any other benefit.
> 
> ...



No idea why a non league football club has to draw up a contact with conditions to add a caveat-laden link to an outside website (the BBC, for example, have linked to this forum many times), and no, my primary goal is absolutely not to increase traffic to this site (which I make no money from, however high the traffic is).

You might think it odd, but I'm actually proud of this forum. I think it's one of the best non-league forums and - to repeat myself - I remain baffled why it's something that a club like Hamlet want nothing to do with.

You - and the club -  clearly have a different opinion, so that's the end of the discussion, really.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 29, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> Criticism of the club dismissed as rantfests. Not sure when you became such an apologist for the club, but presumably since taking helping out with the club on matchdays.


I'm not an apologist for the club. Criticism can be constructive, or it can be ludicrous and irrational, and I don't like people standing outside the tent pissing in.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 29, 2021)

B.I.G said:


> Criticism of the club dismissed as rantfests. Not sure when you became such an apologist for the club, but presumably since taking helping out with the club on matchdays.


Give it a fucking rest Michael. You're my mate and all but you just keep pushing it for reasons that only you will know.

You will argue up is down if it suits your needs.

Example 1: You used to piss and moan about the existence of the hammer and sickle stencil. Now it suits your agenda you are outraged that it's been removed.

Example 2: We've discussed the club linking to this forum in the past. You thought it was a bollocks idea then. Now you're a fan of the idea?

And now you're slandering PP, the personification of someone who bleeds pink and blue, who has stepped up to do match day announcing while it's not possible for the usual announcer to carry out their duties for very good reason. Fucking hell. 

I've lost count of the number of people who've said to me that you often have a kernel of something worth saying and then entirely undermine yourself and any genuine point with all the ad hominem bullshit. It happens every fucking game, like I'm your match-going ambassador or something, and all too often I defend you out of what increasingly feels like misplaced loyalty.

No idea what you're looking to achieve other than alleviating your boredom but it's all got very old.


----------



## StephenMac (Sep 29, 2021)

editor said:


> No idea why a non league football club has to draw up a contact with conditions to add a caveat-laden link to an outside website (the BBC, for example, have linked to this forum many times), and no, my primary goal is absolutely not to increase traffic to this site (which I make no money from, however high the traffic is).
> 
> You might think it odd, but I'm actually proud of this forum. I think it's one of the best non-league forums and - to repeat myself - I remain baffled why it's something that a club like Hamlet want nothing to do with.
> 
> You - and the club -  clearly have a different opinion, so that's the end of the discussion, really.


Man starts discussion-
man doesn't like discussion - so man ends discussion. Right you are.

I didn't say you make money from the forum, I know that you don't. If you weren't so puzzlingly defensive you'd see that I all but said you should be proud of it. Jeez.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Man starts discussion-
> man doesn't like discussion - so man ends discussion. Right you are.
> 
> I didn't say you make money from the forum, I know that you don't. If you weren't so puzzlingly defensive you'd see that I all but said you should be proud of it. Jeez.


Sorry what more is there to add? You think Hamlet should have absolutely nothing to do with this forum. I disagree and have explained why, in some detail. That is why there is no point continuing the discussion, but feel free to point out what essential points I've missed that are worthy of further debate.

And you seem puzzlingly argumentative about it all, to be honest.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 29, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm not an apologist for the club. Criticism can be constructive, or it can be ludicrous and irrational, and I don't like people standing outside the tent pissing in.



So if you aren't going to games you are "pissing in". I look forward to you mentioning this everytime Roger D makes a comment or indeed asking anyone when the last time they went to a game. 

A ludicrous and irrational opinion was when you wanted the Dulwich game to go ahead immediately before lockdown.

The problem with the club hierarchy is that they aren't interested in alternative points of view, which is why things like the Peter Crouch documentary occurs because they didn't seek opinions from anyone that would have opposed it, and that's because Clasper is only interested in surrounding himself with people just like him.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 29, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Give it a fucking rest Michael. You're my mate and all but you just keep pushing it for reasons that only you will know.
> 
> You will argue up is down if it suits your needs.
> 
> ...



No doubt you will be able to point to examples of this criticism of the hammer and sickle stencil, since I know who put it there, and not once did I tell them it was rubbish I must have somehow forgotten to have expressed this opinion.

And I have no opinion on the club linking to the forum and haven't even expressed an opinion on here since it came up.

I wouldn't talk to these people if I were you that want to discuss what I have to say, I assume they aren't capable of messaging me themselves.


----------



## EDC (Sep 29, 2021)

Keep it up chaps, it’ll save me having to buy a magazine to read at the airport.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 29, 2021)

Why wouldn’t the club want to link to this?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Why wouldn’t the club want to link to this?


Indeed. Who wants to hear any constructive criticisms, frustration or viewpoints from people who have helped keep the club alive all these years?
Let's keep it all happy clappy and keep the sponsors happy, just like the big boy clubs do.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 29, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> You just said you haven't been this season, so I'm not sure you've seen anything recently.  Do you actually still support the club, or are you just a troll these days?





Pink Panther said:


> I'm not an apologist for the club. Criticism can be constructive, or it can be ludicrous and irrational, and I don't like people standing outside the tent pissing in.



For reasons mostly linked to poor health I've been unable to attend a first team mens game so far (or a youth team game despite me asking repeatedly for details). Going on your statements there, that must mean I'm no longer a supporter, that Champion Hill is not for me. 

Nice.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 30, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> If I want to know who we're playing three weeks in advance I just type 'dhfc fixtures' into my search engine and voila.



Apparently, there's an excellent Google calendar that helps with tracking fixtures, which you can add to your phone to save you doing this. Not surprised you don't know about it though, as it's not linked from the official website, which is frankly outrageous.


----------



## Scrooge (Oct 2, 2021)

Christian Burt said:


> I could be wrong here, but the 12th Man scheme is separate from the club.
> It has no contractual obligation to the club, and conversely, it is not down to the club to advertise anyone to "take over" the 12th Man scheme. I believe it's main function was that Gav could approach the 12th Man scheme for funding for a targeted player(s).
> Considering we are financially healthy with a decent playing budget (compared to many others in the NLS), the 12th Man being on a hiatus is not really a major issue.
> Happy to be told I'm talking out of my backside!


Hi all, Neil here - haven’t posted on Urban for a long time but was alerted to some chat on here about the 12th Man so thought I’d come on and reply.

Firstly, Burty is spot on - the 12th Man was set up as a fan led initiative to help DHFC through some hard times, and has never been run by the club. It was always entirely volunteer led, and has raised in excess of £80,000 for the club over eight years, always to fund specific additional players  in times of need.  I’ll always think back fondly of signings like Chico Ramos when big Phil got injured in the season‘s run-in, and of course Danny Carr when we had the chance of signing a young striker previously on the books at Reading, but the club couldn’t stretch the budget to meet his wages.

Eight years on from starting the initiative, it’s fair to say the club is in a very different place now and as a result I’m not sure the 12th Man has a place at this current time.

The 12th Man bucket, our most visible fund raiser, used to raise £200-300 on matchdays back in the days of the Ryman League from crowds of less than 1000. These were all pure donations, added to the bucket mostly in small change from fans that had been coming from years and saw the need for extra playing budget. As the crowds grew, donations fell, and in the season pre-COVID we were struggling to raise £100 a game.  A few reasons for this in my opinion - firstly, the crowds swelled but not with the sort of people who would hand over money for nothing to help the club. As numbers grew to 2000+ the stand would simply get lost in a swarm of people, and when we occasionally explained to someone what we were doing the standard response would be “why does a non league club getting gates like this expect me to hand over a cash donation?”

We tried to move the focus from the bucket to selling items, like the excellent Unison card wallets, and various books donated by fans. However to be brutally honest there’s only so much you can make from 2nd hand Kevin Keegan biographies and it did give the stand something of a charity shop feel!

The other thing that has changed with the two promotions since we started the scheme is of course the professionalism (or semi-professionalism 😀) of the club.  In the Ryman South, a couple of hundred quid and went a long way to helping the playing budget.  Without wanting to disclose any numbers, in the National South, um, not so much.

The 12th Man bank account is still there and I will continue to monitor the finances, and I would like to say a big thank you at this point to everyone that still contributes by standing order. I guarantee that every penny raised will continue to be used as it was intended - to help with the playing budget in times of real need.  But from the contributors I have spoken to, we generally agree, that time is not now - especially as an offer of help I made to the chairman at the start of the season did not even garner a reply.

Happy to chat if anyone is serious about wanting the scheme to continue this season, but it does seem like some of the comments above have been made without any real understanding of what the 12th Man is or any of the issues we’ve faced in recent seasons.

Apologies for the long post, but hope that has provided some helpful context!


----------



## Roger D (Oct 4, 2021)

I've been absent from this thread for a while so missed the furore I caused.

Firstly, an apology to Neil and Shaun. The comment was not a criticism of them. They have run the 12th Man scheme for years and are fully entitled to step down. Their work made a big difference over the years and they deserve thanks.

I felt it was interesting at a time when the club is facing a fair chunk of criticism that 12th Man didn't seem to be able to find a volunteer.

No, Fisher are not selling a booklet about the Hamlet. I wouldn't have agreed to that and doubt DHFC 12th Man or Fisher would either. It's the history of a Nunhead based club who were the pioneering professional football club in Surrey, until then a hotbed of amateurism.

It's a story I felt should be recorded. It was printed at the same time as 'Before the Hamlet' and was due for release a month or so later, but Covid happened.

As it's not about DHFC it was a much smaller print run but I could still do with getting them out of the house. I agreed with 12th Man the best solution was to pass them to the nearest similar scheme to Nunhead.


----------



## Dirty South (Oct 4, 2021)

[deleted irrelevent message.]


----------



## EDC (Oct 4, 2021)

Roger D said:


> I've been absent from this thread for a while so missed the furore I caused.
> 
> Firstly, an apology to Neil and Shaun. The comment was not a criticism of them. They have run the 12th Man scheme for years and are fully entitled to step down. Their work made a big difference over the years and they deserve thanks.
> 
> ...


Will copies be available at Dulwich, I’ll be buying a couple?


----------



## Roger D (Oct 4, 2021)

There's no plan to do so as there's no-one available to sell them. (I no longer live in London and tend to go to away games on my occasional visits.)

If other people are interested in buying copies please send me a message through the message facility - to avoid bunging up this thread. If there is demand I can do a small reprint and try to work out a distribution method, even if it ends up being by post.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 4, 2021)

Roger D said:


> There's no plan to do so as there's no-one available to sell them. (I no longer live in London and tend to go to away games on my occasional visits.)
> 
> If other people are interested in buying copies please send me a message through the message facility - to avoid bunging up this thread. If there is demand I can do a small reprint and try to work out a distribution method, even if it ends up being by post.



The Mega-Container has a selection of books that are for sale.  I'm sure DHST would be happy to stock and sell it given the subject.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 4, 2021)

If the relevant person from the Trust wants to contact me, off the forum if possible, I'm happy to discuss sorting some copies for them.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Cat Daisy (Oct 10, 2021)

For anyone not going to Braintree, Hitchin Town are at home on 23 October. I mention this because they are remembering former players, officials, fans and friends of the club who have passed away over the last couple of years - and in that fourth category was Mishi who was very supportive of Hitchin's campaign to keep football at Top Field rather than a superstore. Details are in the enclosed link:
CANARIES PREPARE TO REMEMBER


----------



## Son of Roy (Oct 15, 2021)

Editor regarding some of the September posts on this thread 😆 How about adding a 'dislike' button so if someone is being an arse you can give them a thumbs down


----------



## scousedom (Oct 17, 2021)

Random one for when St Albans gets rearranged…. 
Spent a very pleasant afternoon at this St Albans bottle shop yesterday. (A mate moved up there a few months ago and we’d had the date in the diary to meet up, so stuck to it even though the game got moved.) Would recommend it. Has about ten beers on tap (1/3, 2/3 and pints) hundreds of cans/bottles to drink in, very very friendly staff, and some cheap deals on near-to-date items. 

Beer Shop | St Albans
01727 568030


			https://goo.gl/maps/ZJeYGeaCdCv7kBiKA


----------



## Cat Daisy (Oct 17, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Random one for when St Albans gets rearranged….
> Spent a very pleasant afternoon at this St Albans bottle shop yesterday. (A mate moved up there a few months ago and we’d had the date in the diary to meet up, so stuck to it even though the game got moved.) Would recommend it. Has about ten beers on tap (1/3, 2/3 and pints) hundreds of cans/bottles to drink in, very very friendly staff, and some cheap deals on near-to-date items.
> 
> Beer Shop | St Albans
> ...


Yep, and their other shop in Hitchin is also recommended. The staff chop and change between the two shops. Also try the Mad Squirrel taproom in the shadow of the cathedral.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 18, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Random one for when St Albans gets rearranged….
> Spent a very pleasant afternoon at this St Albans bottle shop yesterday. (A mate moved up there a few months ago and we’d had the date in the diary to meet up, so stuck to it even though the game got moved.) Would recommend it. Has about ten beers on tap (1/3, 2/3 and pints) hundreds of cans/bottles to drink in, very very friendly staff, and some cheap deals on near-to-date items.
> 
> Beer Shop | St Albans
> ...



Any cask ale on?


----------



## scousedom (Oct 18, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Any cask ale on?


Fairly sure no. Another reason to recommend it. 😉


----------



## scousedom (Oct 18, 2021)

scousedom said:


> Fairly sure no. Another reason to recommend it. 😉


Very limited space. 10-12 lines behind the bar were all CO2 powered or whatever it is. They did have a good line (well it looked good to me) in “traditional English ale” in bottles though. Several shelves.


----------



## Cat Daisy (Oct 18, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Any cask ale on?


Used to be 1 in St Albans and 2 or 3 in Hitchin when they first opened. Now almost never. Presume no demand.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 18, 2021)

Is it not the home of CAMRA!?!??!??!?!?


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 20, 2021)

last time we went we found a Harvey's pub . only one of us made kick-off .


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 20, 2021)

Seems the St Albans has been arranged for November 16th - a Tuesday.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 20, 2021)

surreybrowncap said:


> Seems the St Albans has been arranged for November 16th - a Tuesday.


Bit crap when we already have idle Saturdays


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 20, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Bit crap when we already have idle Saturdays


Totally agree. Admittedly a newbie to attending DH games I was looking forward this away fixture. Will probably take a days holiday from work. Hope to get to Braintree this weekend. I assume we can pay on the gate?


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 20, 2021)

surreybrowncap said:


> Totally agree. Admittedly a newbie to attending DH games I was looking forward this away fixture. Will probably take a days holiday from work. Hope to get to Braintree this weekend. I assume we can pay on the gate?




Looking forward to St Albans? You really are new.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 20, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Looking forward to St Albans? You really are new.


Well probably more for the town itself and meet up with a friend. My knowledge of lower league football is not great!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 20, 2021)

surreybrowncap said:


> Totally agree. Admittedly a newbie to attending DH games I was looking forward this away fixture. Will probably take a days holiday from work. Hope to get to Braintree this weekend. I assume we can pay on the gate?


There aren't any advance tickets for Braintree, so paying on the door is ok.


----------



## pompeydunc (Oct 22, 2021)

surreybrowncap said:


> Well probably more for the town itself and meet up with a friend. My knowledge of lower league football is not great!



Nah, you're right, it's a brilliant away day.  It's easy to get to via Thameslink, loads of good pubs and a cracking ground.  Only downside is the entrance price, so you just have to find a weak point and jump in!


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 22, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Nah, you're right, it's a brilliant away day.  It's easy to get to via Thameslink, loads of good pubs and a cracking ground.  Only downside is the entrance price, so you just have to find a weak point and jump in!


I believe that EDC just followed some people on the freeloaders list in through the gate next to the turnstiles at the park end (probably not called the park end) last time out.

I think I'm right in saying that end is only for pre-bought ticket holders now. So maybe worth doing that to avoid a longer walk from the station.

I'd like to boycott it because of their pricing but, being a man of weak principles, I can't resist an away 'day' where I only need one train to get there that goes from a 5 minute walk from my flat.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Oct 22, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Nah, you're right, it's a brilliant away day.  It's easy to get to via Thameslink, loads of good pubs and a cracking ground.  Only downside is the entrance price, so you just have to find a weak point and jump in!


Blimey - that’s 6 pints of Shipyard ale in Wetherspoons!


----------



## AveryDave (Oct 23, 2021)

Welling have confirmed the London Senior Cup game at our place is on Tuesday 23rd November, 7.45pm kick off.


----------



## EDC (Oct 23, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> I believe that EDC just followed some people on the freeloaders list in through the gate next to the turnstiles at the park end (probably not called the park end) last time out.
> 
> I think I'm right in saying that end is only for pre-bought ticket holders now. So maybe worth doing that to avoid a longer walk from the station.
> 
> I'd like to boycott it because of their pricing but, being a man of weak principles, I can't resist an away 'day' where I only need one train to get there that goes from a 5 minute walk from my flat.


I think the people on the gates were a bit overwhelmed that day, Havant the season before was a better jib.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 29, 2021)

lines 10 minutes after kick off - still coming in - more to do with record crowd than anything else
I thought turnstile crew did a great job


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 29, 2021)

Number of bags maybe? My mate and I had no bags, and were fortunate enough to arrive just as the gate was opened for etickets and seasons with no bags. Or cash on gate?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2021)

Do hope in new stadium we have space for Club history


----------



## Roger D (Oct 30, 2021)

Hopefully however over the summer I wrote to the club offering them a match card from the 1899 Surrey Junior Cup Final, the oldest known Hamlet proggie I am aware of, on loan with the expectation it would become a donation further down the line. I didn't get a reply.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2021)

COP 26: Why football has to fully embrace the climate agenda
					

WE HAVE seen it many times over the decades, a football pitch deep in water with seagulls perched on the crossbars. Any club close to major rivers or residing on a flood plain or marshland can be v…




					gameofthepeople.com


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 30, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Do hope in new stadium we have space for Club history



The latest plans we've been working on does have space allocated for Hamlet history. It's something I've been pushing for and is supported by the club.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 30, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Hopefully however over the summer I wrote to the club offering them a match card from the 1899 Surrey Junior Cup Final, the oldest known Hamlet proggie I am aware of, on loan with the expectation it would become a donation further down the line. I didn't get a reply.


Whilst disappointing to hear you haven't received the courtesy of a response, please keep hold of these type of artefacts. As I mentioned above, there is space in the new stadium to display exactly this sort of thing.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2021)

would be great if we could get someone to compile on line all the stats for the club as many others do


----------



## baleboy_93 (Oct 30, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> would be great if we could get someone to compile on line all the stats for the club as many others do


Was having this conversation on Tuesday night with JL and Liam, it’s been something I’ve wanted for years! If I had more time I’d have been on it by now.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 30, 2021)

baleboy_93 said:


> Was having this conversation on Tuesday night with JL and Liam, it’s been something I’ve wanted for years! If I had more time I’d have been on it by now.


I'm assuming JL has everything recorded meticulously going back to the very early years of the club? Would be great to try and work with him / extract it from him for a wider audience at some point.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 30, 2021)

The very early years of the club are tricky. The two local papers sometimes disagree on scores, no line ups are given and sometimes only some of the scorers are listed. The very early days the club doesn't appear in the press.

I believe John has good stats from his time at the club but not from before his time.

Al - The 1899 match card remains in possession. I have a few other bits that may be of interest too.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Oct 30, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> I'm assuming JL has everything recorded meticulously going back to the very early years of the club? Would be great to try and work with him / extract it from him for a wider audience at some point.


He has everything from around 1950 onwards, I’ve been urging him to share his stuff with me for about five years and will remind him again later!!


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Oct 31, 2021)

O


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 31, 2021)

Al Crane said:


> Whilst disappointing to hear you haven't received the courtesy of a response, please keep hold of these type of artefacts. As I mentioned above, there is space in the new stadium to display exactly this sort of thing.



Hopefully some of my photos can be on display


----------



## Nivag (Nov 1, 2021)

Player news









						PLAYER NEWS: Ricky German joins on loan
					

Crawley Town forward Ricky German signs until January




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 294636
> lines 10 minutes after kick off - still coming in - more to do with record crowd than anything else
> I thought turnstile crew did a great job


How can that be a good thing?


----------



## Cat Daisy (Nov 1, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> COP 26: Why football has to fully embrace the climate agenda
> 
> 
> WE HAVE seen it many times over the decades, a football pitch deep in water with seagulls perched on the crossbars. Any club close to major rivers or residing on a flood plain or marshland can be v…
> ...


Interesting reading - football at all levels has a part to play.
How does the proposed new stadium stack up in terms of environmental impact? What can be done at the club in the meantime - I'm happy with vegan catering given the carbon footprint of meat and dairy


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2021)

Cat Daisy said:


> Interesting reading - football at all levels has a part to play.
> How does the proposed new stadium stack up in terms of environmental impact? What can be done at the club in the meantime - I'm happy with vegan catering given the carbon footprint of meat and dairy


If we're setting ourselves up to be different and leading the way, Hamlet really should be all-vegan/veggie catering given the horrendous impact of the meat and dairy industry. We wouldn't even be the first - Forest Green Rovers: the (almost) 100% vegan football club

Besides all that cindering flash and dead animal smoke bellowing across the ground makes me want to chunder!


----------



## Roger D (Nov 1, 2021)

We may not even be the first in Southwark if it did happen. I went to Fisher a couple of weeks ago, to drop off the infamous booklets. The only catering I spotted was a vegan burger van. Not sure whether that is standard match day provision but FYI. 

The beer all came from a Bermondsey brewery, they seem to be making an effort re food miles, carbon etc.

The burger was pretty good, the chips were excellent. I am meat eater but would be quite happy to eat that quality of food if Hamlet ever chose to go down that road, on my occasional visits


----------



## Effra Eyes (Nov 1, 2021)

editor said:


> If we're setting ourselves up to be different and leading the way, Hamlet really should be all-vegan/veggie catering given the horrendous impact of the meat and dairy industry. We wouldn't even be the first - Forest Green Rovers: the (almost) 100% vegan football club
> 
> Besides all that cindering flash and dead animal smoke bellowing across the ground makes me want to chunder!


On a personal level I agree, and those Vegan Pies are magnificent. Wonder if it would be a popular move?

The bigger issue for me on a green level is the plastic pint glasses. Not sure what solution is though as you can't, for good reason, have glass outside. Paper ones? Refillable keep cups?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2021)

Roger D said:


> We may not even be the first in Southwark if it did happen. I went to Fisher a couple of weeks ago, to drop off the infamous booklets. The only catering I spotted was a vegan burger van. Not sure whether that is standard match day provision but FYI.
> 
> The beer all came from a Bermondsey brewery, they seem to be making an effort re food miles, carbon etc.
> 
> The burger was pretty good, the chips were excellent. I am meat eater but would be quite happy to eat that quality of food if Hamlet ever chose to go down that road, on my occasional visits



When it comes to burgers, some of the good vegan stuff is pretty much indistinguishable from regular meat ones.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 1, 2021)

Vegan food at Champion Hill would make me happy. I'm dairy averse so vegan is usually my go to option eating at events,  lest i accidentally consume cheese and then disgrace myself.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 1, 2021)

Roger D said:


> We may not even be the first in Southwark if it did happen. I went to Fisher a couple of weeks ago, to drop off the infamous booklets. The only catering I spotted was a vegan burger van. Not sure whether that is standard match day provision but FYI.
> 
> The beer all came from a Bermondsey brewery, they seem to be making an effort re food miles, carbon etc.
> 
> The burger was pretty good, the chips were excellent. I am meat eater but would be quite happy to eat that quality of food if Hamlet ever chose to go down that road, on my occasional visits


The Fisher vegan van (and Anspach beer) was all there on Saturday.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 1, 2021)

scousedom said:


> The Fisher vegan van (and Anspach beer) was all there on Saturday.



Are they trying to muscle in on our hipster market? I thought they were a bastion of proper old school football?


----------



## StephenMac (Nov 1, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Are they trying to muscle in on our hipster market? I thought they were a bastion of proper old school football?


Nah, just a football club with supporters rather than customers.


----------



## Roger D (Nov 1, 2021)

Until two weeks ago I hadn't been to Fisher since Hamlet last played Athletic at Surrey Docks. I enjoyed my visit. Supporting local businesses seems pragmatic to me, rather than them trying to muscle in on any particular market.

They used to get 70 odd at Hamlet. They got 262, from memory, on Saturday which was the 7th best step five gate in England. People clearly like what they are offering. Good luck to them. 

Their ground ensures they can never be a real rival to the Hamlet on the pitch again, unless Hamlet stuff up badly. I can't see how Fisher offering local beer and vegan food is any threat to, or any business of, Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 1, 2021)

That was just a joke about our supposed hipster status. Obviously Fisher aren't a 'threat.'

Although you can see how it goes from where they are to where we are can't you? Maybe not to the same degree but to where the negatives start to creep in.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2021)

Choose Hamlet for all your meaty cariogenic smoke requirements!


----------



## scousedom (Nov 1, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Until two weeks ago I hadn't been to Fisher since Hamlet last played Athletic at Surrey Docks. I enjoyed my visit. Supporting local businesses seems pragmatic to me, rather than them trying to muscle in on any particular market.
> 
> They used to get 70 odd at Hamlet. They got 262, from memory, on Saturday which was the 7th best step five gate in England. People clearly like what they are offering. Good luck to them.
> 
> Their ground ensures they can never be a real rival to the Hamlet on the pitch again, unless Hamlet stuff up badly. I can't see how Fisher offering local beer and vegan food is any threat to, or any business of, Dulwich Hamlet.


Added warm fuzzy feeling on Saturday was when I realised the bloke just along from me was watching his son play right (edited!) wing. In fact (what I took to be) his mum and brother and sister were there too. Saw them all walking home together afterwards. I then realised from reading Twitter that evening that the “happy birthday” sung by the home end in the first half had been for him. I’d be surprised if he was legally allowed to celebrate with a beer!


----------



## Latahs (Nov 1, 2021)

Re: Plastic pint pots,  a significant amount of works was done on the trust on this up until the pandemic struck, there is more than you would imagine to consider. I cant remember exactly where this was left, I think the choices are between a two bin (i.e. recyclable) or one bin (compostable) solution.  We may already have compostable cups....

As a vegan of nearly two years and a vegetarian of longer I can't say the barbecue bugs me on any sensory level (not part of my reasoning) but as editor says a good vegan burger is indistinguishable (and perhaps infinitely safer) than a standard football one. The food offering has never been a real draw in my opinion, so going plant based would be less controversial that alot of recent moves.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Nov 1, 2021)

Effra Eyes said:


> On a personal level I agree, and those Vegan Pies are magnificent. Wonder if it would be a popular move?
> 
> The bigger issue for me on a green level is the plastic pint glasses. Not sure what solution is though as you can't, for good reason, have glass outside. Paper ones? Refillable keep cups?



When we had the Pieminster pies the vegan one was the best one. 

Should be moving to cans rather than plastic cups - aluminium cans are infinitely recyclable.


----------



## blueheaven (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm not a vegan/vegetarian but I'd 100% support the club moving in this direction (as long as the food is good!).


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 2, 2021)

Im nowhere near close to a vegan/vege but also wouldn't mind if Hamlet did go in that direction. In fact, im surprised they haven't already. Its very rare i bother getting food though, I'd sooner use the queue time to get another pint than a tray of chips.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 2, 2021)

Also not a veggie but I agree that a move to veggie food would be a good step the club could take to minimise its environmental impact. The issue I guess (apart from the inevitable outraged moaning) might be that the food outlets are outsourced I think (?) so it would be dependent on there being suitable food vendors who were interested in the gig. 

(Not sure I'm convinced by indistinguishable mind you, although the Beyond Meat ones are very good).


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Nov 2, 2021)

blueheaven said:


> I'm not a vegan/vegetarian but I'd 100% support the club moving in this direction (as long as the food is good!).



We still need proper milk for the tea - milk substitutes are would be like taking of Gio McGregor and asking me to play central midfield. 

Other than that, pakora is veggie and would be a lovely winter warmer (plus very fast to serve).


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 2, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> We still need proper milk for the tea - milk substitutes are would be like taking of Gio McGregor and asking me to play central midfield.
> 
> Other than that, pakora is veggie and would be a lovely winter warmer (plus very fast to serve).



I see your pakoras and raise you proper bhajis, samosas andnl sweets.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Nov 2, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I see your pakoras and raise you proper bhajis, samosas andnl sweets.


I endorse this message.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 2, 2021)

Jörd oat milk tastes just like dairy milk imho


----------



## chris gil (Nov 3, 2021)

scousedom said:


> The Fisher vegan van (and Anspach beer) was all there on Saturday.


The game was sponsored by Manzes pie and mash shop and the first 50 people through the gate got a pie , unless it was  their lovely veggie pies not a totally meat free zone


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2021)

Red Star - Paris









						'We're not snobs, but this Paris team is different to PSG'
					

Red Star are different. A third division Paris football club about to turn 125, an ex-Manchester United striker is boosting their global appeal.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




RED STAR SUPPORTERS v DULWICH SUPPORTERS photos 2005


----------



## Nivag (Nov 9, 2021)

Matchday pizza discount anyone?


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 11, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Red Star - Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God that was a great weekend, wonderfully welcoming club RSP which we seem to have lost contact with in the intervening years.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 11, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> God that was a great weekend, wonderfully welcoming club RSP which we seem to have lost contact with in the intervening years.



No reason it can't be re established is there?


----------



## Effra Eyes (Nov 12, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> Jörd oat milk tastes just like dairy milk imho


Yup, after I went mainly dairy free at home (still fall when out and about), I kept getting a pint of milk just for tea as I couldn't imagine life without it. 
Got to the stage when I was having to buy one pint and freeze in an ice cube tray, and defrost indivdually so as it didn't go off given I only used tiny bits in tea.
After a year of this charade, I gave in and started putting oat in tea, now I can't tell the difference.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 12, 2021)

Effra Eyes said:


> Yup, after I went mainly dairy free at home (still fall when out and about), I kept getting a pint of milk just for tea as I couldn't imagine life without it.
> Got to the stage when I was having to buy one pint and freeze in an ice cube tray, and defrost indivdually so as it didn't go off given I only used tiny bits in tea.
> After a year of this charade, I gave in and started putting oat in tea, now I can't tell the difference.



Your mistake is putting any form of milk into tea at all. Philistine. Tea is to be drunk black, like coffee.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 12, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> Jörd oat milk tastes just like dairy milk imho


NOT THE CHOCOLATE BAR


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Your mistake is putting any form of milk into tea at all. Philistine. Tea is to be drunk black, like coffee.


I can do that with Chai, etc but not PG Tips.  Makes me retch.


----------



## EDC (Nov 13, 2021)

Black Coffee yes, wouldn’t have it any other way.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 13, 2021)

EDC said:


> I can do that with Chai, etc but not PG Tips.  Makes me retch.



PG Tips? Bagged tea is pretty much the worst possible anyway. It'll be the dust from the plant, the throwaway parts. Loose-leaf is superior in the same way that pink n blue is superior to black n white.


----------



## Son of Roy (Nov 14, 2021)

Lest we forget. A great day 🤣


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2021)

Thought some of you might enjoy this cartoon I drew for my Cardiff City comic





















__





						Bluebird Jones the football comic with cartoons and strips based around the lives of Cardiff City FC football fans featuring Cardiff City, Bluebird Jones, 70s man, Splott Girl and Stupidface
					

Bluebird Jones the football comic with cartoons and strips based around the lives of Cardiff City FC football fans featuring Cardiff City, Bluebird Jones, Splott Girl and Stupidface.



					www.urban75.org


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 16, 2021)

Ironic?


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2021)

NPDHFC said:


> Ironic?


You're thinking of Alanis Morrissette.


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 16, 2021)

No I’m thinking of you complaining constantly about everything the club does


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2021)

NPDHFC said:


> No I’m thinking of you complaining constantly about everything the club does


Oh sorry, should I just shut up now and never challenge things like the club claiming to be anti-gambling and then inviting a pro-gambling celebrity on to the board, or using half time to promote companies with a dodgy ethical record?


----------



## Effra Eyes (Nov 16, 2021)

Still good win tonight (I couldn't go, stupid work)


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 18, 2021)

Premier League releases £25m Covid fund
					

The Premier League makes £25m of Covid impact funding available to clubs in League One and Two, as well as the National League.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2021)

Great stuff! Paula_G 









						Trans Awareness Week: Goal Diggers FC's Paula Griffin on beating cancer, coming out, and finding inclusive football
					

Joining Goal Diggers FC, an inclusive club for women and non-binary people based in east London, was a major milestone for Paula Griffin in her transition. To mark Trans Awareness Week, she tells Sky Sports why allyship is so affirming, and discusses her passion for Dulwich Hamlet FC




					www.skysports.com


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 19, 2021)

Loved doing that article… cheered me up after a rather disappointing Wednesday evening. The less said about that the better at the moment. Hopefully feedback will be taken on board… Though must say am surprised that the club has not yet retweeted Jon’s original to take the message to a wider audience & demonstrate our club is about more than just flags but is a genuinely safe space for all LGBT+ people….


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 19, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> Loved doing that article… cheered me up after a rather disappointing Wednesday evening. The less said about that the better at the moment. Hopefully feedback will be taken on board… Though must say am surprised that the club has not yet retweeted Jon’s original to take the message to a wider audience & demonstrate our club is about more than just flags but is a genuinely safe space for all LGBT+ people….


 What happened Wednesday evening?


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 19, 2021)

Can’t say at the moment… I’m in a “Wait & See” mode at present…


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 19, 2021)

Paula_G said:


> Can’t say at the moment… I’m in a “Wait & See” mode at present…



Understood. If you need owt, let me know.


----------



## Taper (Nov 22, 2021)

Bulb is close to going bust, according to the news webs.


----------



## Northants Dal (Nov 22, 2021)

Bulb has gone


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 22, 2021)

I'd recommend changing it with one of those LEDs - far more energy efficient and last for ages


----------



## Roger D (Nov 22, 2021)

Credit balances with Bulb are legally protected, which is good news for me and I suspect many others.

I'd suggest anyone supplied by them photograph their meters. Given the special procedure being used - due to Bulbs size - you probably won't need them but of you have a credit, it's worth doing just incase.


----------



## darryl (Nov 22, 2021)

__





						Bulb in special administration | Blog | Bulb
					

We’ve made the difficult decision to support Bulb being placed into special administration. This process is designed to protect Bulb members, ensuring there’s no change to your supply and your credit balance is protected.




					bulb.co.uk


----------



## Taper (Nov 22, 2021)

Altgough a customer,  I'm more worried about those nice hoardings behind the Car Wash End.


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 22, 2021)

Taper said:


> Altgough a customer,  I'm more worried about those nice hoardings behind the Car Wash End.



Think the administrators will be coming to take them away?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 22, 2021)

Taper said:


> Altgough a customer,  I'm more worried about those nice hoardings behind the Car Wash End.



Perhaps our esteemed director Peter Crouch could have a word with his employers and get some Paddy Power ones up there instead?


----------



## Roger D (Nov 22, 2021)

NPDHFC said:


> Think the administrators will be coming to take them away?



I'd imagine legal title belongs to the club. Even if it doesn't, it would cost the administrators more to remove them than they would make out of doing so. They'll only come down if it suits the club I'd imagine.

It's also worth remembering Bulb is currently still in existence and trading, just in special administration.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 22, 2021)

Why would anyone want them apart from DHTV - certainly not administrator


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 22, 2021)

I was not wholly being serious


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 22, 2021)

Had Bulb paid up for sponsorship? Their going bust doesn;t leave us with a financial hole to fill?


----------



## Roger D (Nov 22, 2021)

Probably paid up. It would have been a pretty small invoice for a company of their size so likely to have been paid in one go.


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 22, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Had Bulb paid up for sponsorship? Their going bust doesn;t leave us with a financial hole to fill?


I understand they've paid for sponsorship already, so them going bust doesn't leave an immediate financial hole for us, but I'd defer to the club to formally confirm that.

It does mean we need a new sponsor for next season though.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 24, 2021)

Fan-led Review: "Potentially a huge step forward" - Football Supporters' Association
					

The Fan-led Review of Football Governance, chaired by Tracey Crouch MP, was published today (24th November 2021). Supporters’ groups from around 130 different clubs took part, along with the football authorities, during more than 100 hours of evidence gathering sessions.




					thefsa.org.uk
				




when people refer to "keep politic's out of sport" - of course this review is another (welcome) example of politics in sport -
then again find those that say "stop politics in sport" only care for their kind politics in sport

Anyway, Tracey Crouch has done a great service to football - we will see if the Government now enacts her recommendation


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2021)

Tooting & Mitcham Ouuuch.....


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 27, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 298419
> 
> Tooting & Mitcham Ouuuch.....



Ouch?

Ho ho ho!

Beware of Toots.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 3, 2021)

Average distance for away games  . Bit of disparity in the 2 divisions and we have shortest journeys overall


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Dec 3, 2021)

They could really do with a Midlands league. Hereford to Blyth is a heck of a way. I'd also scrap the Conference and League Two for regional leagues, keep costs down for clubs a bit.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 5, 2021)

Dulwich Hamlet 3 - 2 Harrow Borough -- Ref halts the match crazy weather 2014​Rabble Sing On


----------



## EDC (Dec 6, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet 3 - 2 Harrow Borough -- Ref halts the match crazy weather 2014​Rabble Sing On



I remember that, just G-Man and myself left singing at the DKH end.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet 3 - 2 Harrow Borough -- Ref halts the match crazy weather 2014​Rabble Sing On



What a game that was!



























						Dulwich Hamlet go top of the league after storm battered five-goal thriller with Harrow Borough
					

This was certainly a game to remember with  a bumper crowd, five goals, a tense ending and a storm so fierce that the game had to be temporarily abandoned.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## T Corcoran (Dec 6, 2021)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet 3 - 2 Harrow Borough -- Ref halts the match crazy weather 2014​Rabble Sing On



I always thought we played Maidstone when this happened. Never knew why, but you learn something new everyday


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 8, 2021)

"A huge crowd of 810 turned out for this Saturday afternoon encounter."


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 8, 2021)

So not champion hill then


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2021)

Cyclodunc said:


> So not champion hill then


And categorically not Peckham Town


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 8, 2021)

just looking at Revenue
The average League One club has a revenue of £6 million, and a League Two club just £4 million.


----------



## Nico Argentina (Dec 10, 2021)

Good morning, 

My name is Nicolás and I am from Argentina. I have been following the club because of the fanaticism it generated when playing Football Manager. It is a pleasure to be able to write to you and let you know that you have a follower from Argentina. I apologize for my poor English, I am using Google Translate.

 I hope one day to get to know the stadium, the club, watch a game and buy the shirt.

A hug from a distance. Go The Hamlet!


----------



## EDC (Dec 10, 2021)

Nico Argentina said:


> Good morning,
> 
> My name is Nicolás and I am from Argentina. I have been following the club because of the fanaticism it generated when playing Football Manager. It is a pleasure to be able to write to you and let you know that you have a follower from Argentina. I apologize for my poor English, I am using Google Translate.
> 
> ...


What is your club in Argentina?  My wife’s uncle played for Racing in the late 1950’s.


----------



## Nico Argentina (Dec 11, 2021)

EDC said:


> What is your club in Argentina?  My wife’s uncle played for Racing in the late 1950’s.



I am a fan of Boca, the most popular and largest in my country. Racing is also a great team and I have friends who are fans. In England are fans of more than one team? In Argentina before it was very common to be a fan of a club of minor divisions and one of the so-called "BIG FIVE" (Boca, River, Racing, Independiente and San Lorenzo, the team of Pope Francis haha)


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 11, 2021)

I enjoy watching videos of Argentinean fans on YouTube. They can be...loud, especially San Lorenzo.


----------



## EDC (Dec 11, 2021)

Nico Argentina said:


> I am a fan of Boca, the most popular and largest in my country. Racing is also a great team and I have friends who are fans. In England are fans of more than one team? In Argentina before it was very common to be a fan of a club of minor divisions and one of the so-called "BIG FIVE" (Boca, River, Racing, Independiente and San Lorenzo, the team of Pope Francis haha)


I’m sure some do but I don’t think it’s that common.  Many of us support a non-league club, Dulwich for example who are unlikely to ever be a rival to their main club.
I’m dying for the day that play Chelsea though which will be a friendly if it ever happens.

Here’s the uncle I mentioned from a publication when he was at the Toronto Falcons.  I have his shirt from that club.


----------



## EDC (Dec 11, 2021)

EDC said:


> I’m sure some do but I don’t think it’s that common.  Many of us support a non-league club, Dulwich for example who are unlikely to ever be a rival to their main club.
> I’m dying for the day that play Chelsea though which will be a friendly if it ever happens.
> 
> Here’s the uncle I mentioned from a publication when he was at the Toronto Falcons.  I have his shirt from that club.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Dec 11, 2021)

EDC said:


> I’m sure some do but I don’t think it’s that common.  Many of us support a non-league club, Dulwich for example who are unlikely to ever be a rival to their main club.
> I’m dying for the day that play Chelsea though which will be a friendly if it ever happens.
> 
> Here’s the uncle I mentioned from a publication when he was at the Toronto Falcons.  I have his shirt from that club.



I think perhaps with a lot of folk in London having come to London from somewhere else (like me), Hamlet isn't the team they grew up supporting. I wouldn't schlep up to Scotland to watch Rangers every week - although folk do! Nowadays I watch them if on BT Sport or Old Firm - think a lot of folk who come to games will be in similar situations


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 11, 2021)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> I think perhaps with a lot of folk in London having come to London from somewhere else (like me), Hamlet isn't the team they grew up supporting. I wouldn't schlep up to Scotland to watch Rangers every week - although folk do! Nowadays I watch them if on BT Sport or Old Firm - think a lot of folk who come to games will be in similar situations



I also wouldn't schlep upto Scotland to watch Rangers.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 11, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I also wouldn't schlep upto Scotland to watch Rangers.


If Everton were playing down the bottom of my garden, I’d draw the curtains.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 12, 2021)

scousedom said:


> If Everton were playing down the bottom of my garden, I’d draw the curtains.



I know some Everton lads who feel like that this season


----------



## Nivag (Dec 13, 2021)

Player of the month voting to live on Twitter


----------



## Nivag (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Effra Eyes (Dec 14, 2021)

No great surprise, but we've had to cancel this months comedy, which was scheduled for this Thursday, been vexed by the variant. It does mean the Hamlet bar staff miss out on a shift though, and it's not the only event that's been scrapped in run up to this Xmas. So I've set up a virtual tip jar for them. If anyone could spare a few quid would be grateful. I'm going to leave it up for a week and then close it and send the money to Lulah to distribute. Thanks all.

Donate here.


----------



## Dirty South (Dec 19, 2021)

oops


----------



## Dirty South (Dec 19, 2021)

Nico Argentina said:


> I am a fan of Boca, the most popular and largest in my country. Racing is also a great team and I have friends who are fans. In England are fans of more than one team? In Argentina before it was very common to be a fan of a club of minor divisions and one of the so-called "BIG FIVE" (Boca, River, Racing, Independiente and San Lorenzo, the team of Pope Francis haha)


Glad to read you're a Boca fan, Nico. I'd love to see them at La Bombonera one day.

One of my mates - who's sadly no longer with us - had a love affair with Argentina and Boca in particular. I also had an Argentinian neighbour recently who was unfortunately a River fan, though he did grill Argentinian beef for everyone most weekends of the year, so he was very welcome.


----------



## Nico Argentina (Dec 20, 2021)

Dirty South said:


> Glad to read you're a Boca fan, Nico. I'd love to see them at La Bombonera one day.
> 
> One of my mates - who's sadly no longer with us - had a love affair with Argentina and Boca in particular. I also had an Argentinian neighbour recently who was unfortunately a River fan, though he did grill Argentinian beef for everyone most weekends of the year, so he was very welcome.


Friends, I can tell you with total security that visiting La Bombonera is a unique and incomparable show that every soccer fan should experience. "The Boca fan is crazy", phrase of the top idol Juan Román Riquelme. It seems a bit exaggerated, but I have seen the fans win games. It's possible. The team sucks on the court, it can even lose, but the strongest fan will sing. Just writing it thrills. If one day you have the possibility to visit Argentina, I will be happy to help you get to know the Temple of World Soccer. I want to go to England to watch football, I have followed West Ham a lot because of Carlos Tevez and the famous "Pretty Bubbles in the air", but I also want to see other stadiums.


----------



## Nico Argentina (Dec 20, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> I enjoy watching videos of Argentinean fans on YouTube. They can be...loud, especially San Lorenzo.


San Lorenzo fans have the nickname of being "the most creative in the world" with their songs. Some are good.


----------



## Nico Argentina (Dec 20, 2021)

Dirty South said:


> Glad to read you're a Boca fan, Nico. I'd love to see them at La Bombonera one day.
> 
> One of my mates - who's sadly no longer with us - had a love affair with Argentina and Boca in particular. I also had an Argentinian neighbour recently who was unfortunately a River fan, though he did grill Argentinian beef for everyone most weekends of the year, so he was very welcome.


I was doing some research and I found this information.
Racing was champion of Argentina in 1961 but it is not clear to me if he was part of the squad. Apparently yes, he began his career in Talleres (C) then in 1960 he was hired by the Racing Club, obtaining fourth place in the 1960 season, followed by the final victory in the First Division of 1961. The following season passes to Argentinos Juniors obtaining the final tenth place, identical placement obtained in 1963

View attachment 301866View attachment 301867


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 21, 2021)

Nico Argentina said:


> Friends, I can tell you with total security that visiting La Bombonera is a unique and incomparable show that every soccer fan should experience. "The Boca fan is crazy", phrase of the top idol Juan Román Riquelme. It seems a bit exaggerated, but I have seen the fans win games. It's possible. The team sucks on the court, it can even lose, but the strongest fan will sing. Just writing it thrills. If one day you have the possibility to visit Argentina, I will be happy to help you get to know the Temple of World Soccer. I want to go to England to watch football, I have followed West Ham a lot because of Carlos Tevez and the famous "Pretty Bubbles in the air", but I also want to see other stadiums.



You'd be very welcome in Dulwich and London. I had a great weekend in BA once. Did manage to get into the "chocolate box" through some dodgy route. I really enjoyed Racing for atmosphere and Hurican for the stadium too. Would love to go back one day.


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 21, 2021)

I went to San Lorenzo v Deportivo Mandiyu in 1990 . Good atmosphere and I remember the main song being based on John Denver's Annies song.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Dec 21, 2021)

…like a night out in Sheffield


----------



## Effra Eyes (Dec 21, 2021)

Last day to donate to this to help the bar staff have a Merry Christmas. Am shutting it tomorrow so can get them the money before Xmas. Thanks Christmas Tips for DHFC bar staff, organized by Matt Arnold


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Nivag (Dec 23, 2021)

Next 2 days are off


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2021)

Well just look at this thread. Apparently I'm "not really supporting the club" because I've got massive reservations about Crouch's involvement. Oh and this fans' forum is a "toxic echo chamber" too.









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.com


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 24, 2021)

Urban75 has been a vital part of the growth of attendances at Champion Hill
I think there are many views re Crouch's role
I am still giving the Board the benefit of the doubt - because I know  that Ben has the Clubs best interests at heart and remain hopeful that behind the scenes his input is helping the Club
that certainly doesn't mean that those who have a different view should be castigated as not supporting the Club


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 29, 2021)

see Hamlet despite not playing today - we held on to 6th place as most teams around us drew (with the exception of Maidstone) win our two games in hand and we could in theory go top)


----------



## Taper (Dec 29, 2021)

Some nasty stuff experienced by Hamlet's old keeper.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 29, 2021)

Taper said:


> Some nasty stuff experienced by Hamlet's old keeper.




Where was this?


----------



## Taper (Dec 29, 2021)

At Bognor vs Worthing (so worthing fans).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 29, 2021)

Amadou - stating not racists but ugly and vicious abuse directed at him

The level of abuse goalkeepers take is outrageous

Glad this is mainly a thing of the past at Champion hill 

Enjoy the clever teasing of away goal keepers by quoting social media posts

But ever vigilant


----------



## Taper (Dec 29, 2021)

Agree entirely. Because I tend to take my dogs to home games I spend quite a bit of time at the "away end " And some of the vicious crap our goalkeepers have been forced to take over the years is quite staggeringly awful.


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 29, 2021)

Taper said:


> Agree entirely. Because I tend to take my dogs to home games I spend quite a bit of time at the "away end " And some of the vicious crap our goalkeepers have been forced to take over the years is quite staggeringly awful.



Sic your dogs on  the away fans as a form of revenge?


----------



## DulwichHammer (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm afraid I don't balance it out as much as I used to! Even then, it was never insulting or personal (most of the time!).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 30, 2021)

DulwichHammer - you actually showed us how it could be done with satire and not menace
in the same way we changed the words of some well known sexist chants so did our heckling of goalkeepers
confident the more witty the more impact it has - as they try to actually hear whats being said
and why should non-league goalkeeper have to take that S--T anyway

I always seem to recall it was said that the Kop used to clap a good performance by away goalkeepers -
Its just a nasty throw over (primarily) from League football where people think it's ok to spend their £30 quid to swear at players and somehow make themselves feel better or some how bigger

But as always up to us to call it out with new fans who may think personal abuse and swearing at away teams/fans is what we do


----------



## KentyinWeardale (Dec 30, 2021)

As a Worthing fan I have to very sadly admit that as our gates have gone up in recent years so there has been an influx of fans, mostly early teens but some old enough to know better, who justify insults and abuse as "banter" when challenged. Naturally enough the derby games with BRTFC are a prime opportunity for these idiots, and while they are but a tiny percentage of the crowd, they affect the reputation of the whole club. I and others have called them out face to face but to little effect; maybe we will have to invest in decent stewarding.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 1, 2022)

Good stuff! 


(club instagram)


----------



## Taper (Jan 2, 2022)

Ros Atkins follows the Hamlet it says here. Not impartial after all. 










						The BBC’s Ros Atkins: ‘I do a bit of body-boarding… posting videos is like catching a wave’
					

The journalist behind those ‘explainer’ videos on seeing his No 10 Christmas party video go viral, being a drum’n’bass DJ and wearing ‘an awful lot’ of blue




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Nivag (Jan 3, 2022)

top attendances for the National League South this weekend

1) Dulwich Hamlet (0) 0-1 (0) Welling United – 3,334
2) Maidstone United (2) 2-0 (0) Tonbridge Angels – 3,116
3) St Albans City (1) 1-3 (2) Hemel Hempstead Town – 2,759
4) Ebbsfleet United (0) 1-0 (0) Dartford – 2,566
5) Bath City (2) 2-0 (0) Chippenham Town – 2,261
6) Havant & Waterlooville (0) 1-3 (2) Dorking Wanderers – 1,711
7) Slough Town (0) 2-2 (1) Oxford City – 1,106
8) Concord Rangers (0) 0-0 (0) Billericay Town – 763
9) Hungerford Town (1) 3-0 (0) Hampton & Richmond Borough – 496


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 5, 2022)

Some pretty healthy attendances there.

Anyone know why we have a blank Saturday coming up (15th)?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jan 5, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Some pretty healthy attendances there.
> 
> Anyone know why we have a blank Saturday coming up (15th)?


Think we were due to play Slough who are still in the Trophy that weekend


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 6, 2022)

Pink Panther said:


> I know some clubs are less generous than others when it comes to accommodating matchday personnel, and there's sometimes a bit of tit-for-tat in return, but Borehamwood was always a pretty horrible experience back in the Isthmian Premier Division in the 90's.  Of the 200+ clubs I've visited with the Hamlet it's one of the few with no redeeming features whatsoever and if I never go there again I won't be sorry.  Confiscating bottled water is just ridiculous.  "Could be acid" indeed.


I booked tickets to go to Borehamwood vs AFC Wimbledon this Saturday, as I fancied a bit of FA Cup 3rd Round action, and I have a mild affection for AFC. I knew there were only home tickets left when I rung up earlier today but when I mentioned my South London postcode the woman on the other end hissed down the phone accusing me of being a Wimbledon fan, and warned that they would chuck me out if they found out I am 😂 (im not). Had I of read this earlier i may not have bothered. Hope its not as shit up there as it sounds.


----------



## tonysingh (Jan 6, 2022)

Unless the booze addled memories are in error, but i swear the Rabble had a police escort back from Borehamwood ground to the station back in the 90s.


----------



## Roger D (Jan 7, 2022)

The previous two sets of visiting fans had been attacked, one badly, whilst walking back to the station. A police car repeatedly drove past us during the walk back with the passenger pointedly continuously staring at us.

When we arrived at the station they parked up directly opposite us and drove off as soon as the train doors started to shut.

They were clearly sending a message to certain locals.

I should add it was widely believed in non league circles that the people who had attacked the away fans did not actually watch Boreham Wood.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2022)

Seven years ago. Different world.


----------



## Latahs (Jan 10, 2022)

Billericay at home according to football webpages - this was the week before the famous away game at Margate!


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2022)

Latahs said:


> Billericay at home according to football webpages - this was the week before the famous away game at Margate!


Correct!

























						It’s six wins in a row as Dulwich Hamlet defeat Billericay Town 2-1 in front of another bumper crowd
					

Dulwich Hamlet’s superb run of form continues, with the pink and blues securing their sixth league victory in a row at Champion Hill yesterday, watched by a lively crowd of over 1,200.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jan 11, 2022)

Dagenham & Redbridge FC | Match Report: Daggers 2-4 Dulwich Hamlet
					

The Daggers were defeated by Dulwich Hamlet in a behind closed doors friendly this afternoon, with numerous players getting minutes in their return to match fitness.




					daggers.co.uk
				




Behind Closed Doors friendly and Ibra Sekajja got some minutes.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 12, 2022)

Place your bid for one of the Shelter #NoHomeKit shirts








						#NoHomeKit Campaign - Own a piece of Hamlet history!
					

We are delighted to be able to offer Dulwich Hamlet fans the chance to own a unique piece of their club’s history.




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 12, 2022)

Hendon beat Balham last night in the London Senior Cup. We're away to Hendon by 5th February


----------



## Nivag (Jan 19, 2022)

In case anyone missed it in the Dorking thread


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jan 19, 2022)

What's he been up to for the last 5 years?


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 20, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> What's he been up to for the last 5 years?


Not a lot if his Wikipedia page is accurate Ibra Sekajja - Wikipedia


----------



## EbZ10 (Jan 20, 2022)

Formerly a semi-regular at Hamlet, but not been since late 2019 owing to Covid and various other things. Planning to go on Saturday but notice online sales are sold out, with 350 on the door. In your experience, especially this season, how early would me and my pals have to arrive to ensure we get in? Thanks.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 20, 2022)

EbZ10 said:


> Formerly a semi-regular at Hamlet, but not been since late 2019 owing to Covid and various other things. Planning to go on Saturday but notice online sales are sold out, with 350 on the door. In your experience, especially this season, how early would me and my pals have to arrive to ensure we get in? Thanks.


No idea. But you can loan my two season tickets if you want. Currently isolating. Message me.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 20, 2022)

EbZ10 said:


> Formerly a semi-regular at Hamlet, but not been since late 2019 owing to Covid and various other things. Planning to go on Saturday but notice online sales are sold out, with 350 on the door. In your experience, especially this season, how early would me and my pals have to arrive to ensure we get in? Thanks.


I was thinking of going on Saturday too, first time since Billericay. Bit depressing to know its sold out online already.


----------



## Paula_G (Jan 20, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was thinking of going on Saturday too, first time since Billericay. Bit depressing to know its sold out online already.


Similarly won’t be able to make kick off. Normally would be volunteering. We are actually thin on the ground with volunteers to do things like stewarding, selling 50/50 tickets and programmes. If people are genuinely interested just message the club via the Twitter account.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 23, 2022)

For elite footballers, the effects of covid-19 linger for months
					

Long after infection, players play fewer minutes and complete fewer passes




					www.economist.com
				




If anyone has a subscription - elite players have everything tracked and in Serie A the effects seem to last for a while. Imagine similar will be experienced at non league, so someone who gets COVID might be below peak performance for some time. Gav rarely needs an excuse to go signing but he might well need to in some areas.


----------



## scousedom (Jan 23, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> For elite footballers, the effects of covid-19 linger for months
> 
> 
> Long after infection, players play fewer minutes and complete fewer passes
> ...


I’d say the ability to use that as an excuse to sign players should be directly proportional to the importance of vaccination and following of covid protocols as stated by management and the coaching staff. Would be hypocritical to not do everything in your power to avoid this issue, and then use it as a justification for a signing spree.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 23, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I’d say the ability to use that as an excuse to sign players should be directly proportional to the importance of vaccination and following of covid protocols as stated by management and the coaching staff. Would be hypocritical to not do everything in your power to avoid this issue, and then use it as a justification for a signing spree.


And extending that entirety reasonable logic, only sign folk who are jabbed up and haven't had COVID IMO


----------



## scousedom (Jan 23, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> And extending that entirety reasonable logic, only sign folk who are jabbed up and haven't had COVID IMO


Jabbed up yes. Not sure about the not having had it… I mean, people can get it while being as careful as possible. And while I take the “if they’ve just had it they’ll struggle a bit” point, that will come to an end, and if the idea going forward is to avoid potential outbreaks then someone who is fully jabbed and has had it has more immunity than someone who is just jabbed. (I think I read the hierarchy is 3 jabs and had it, 3 jabs, 2 jabs and had it, 2 jabs, 1 jab and had it, 1 jab, 0 jabs and had it). At least, that’s what I’m telling myself now, on day six of isolation (after three jabs).


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 23, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Jabbed up yes. Not sure about the not having had it… I mean, people can get it while being as careful as possible. And while I take the “if they’ve just had it they’ll struggle a bit” point, that will come to an end, and if the idea going forward is to avoid potential outbreaks then someone who is fully jabbed and has had it has more immunity than someone who is just jabbed. (I think I read the hierarchy is 3 jabs and had it, 3 jabs, 2 jabs and had it, 2 jabs, 1 jab and had it, 1 jab, 0 jabs and had it). At least, that’s what I’m telling myself now, on day six of isolation (after three jabs).


Firstly, hope you get well soon. What I am thinking with that is if someone gets it and is likely to be sub optimal for six months, if our players are all on short term contracts you ideally want someone who will be as fit as possible.  Obviously we could still sign someone, they do everything possible, and still get it though,  but I hope it's something we factor in


----------



## scousedom (Jan 23, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Firstly, hope you get well soon. What I am thinking with that is if someone gets it and is likely to be sub optimal for six months, if our players are all on short term contracts you ideally want someone who will be as fit as possible.  Obviously we could still sign someone, they do everything possible, and still get it though,  but I hope it's something we factor in


That’s true. You’re right. The short term nature of the contract is the thing here isn’t it. Especially with the turnover under Gavin making the average stay shorter than the typical isolation period.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 24, 2022)

Whilst in football you don't want complacency, there's a few of our players I hope are on longer than 1 year deals. Gio McGregor (because someone will come in for him), Danny Mills, Charlie Grainger and Jack Holland I'd look to tie down for longer.


----------



## Nivag (Jan 24, 2022)

Still time to get a bid in


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jan 24, 2022)

Just seen this online...



Reminded me of Albert Hunters volley against the old Dorking back in the nineties


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 24, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Still time to get a bid in



Does anyone know what the current bids are?


----------



## Nivag (Jan 24, 2022)

T Corcoran said:


> Does anyone know what the current bids are?


It's sealed bids


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jan 24, 2022)

Bid your 18th birthday money


----------



## T Corcoran (Jan 24, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> Bid your 18th birthday money


It's already been spent 😜


----------



## Nivag (Feb 1, 2022)

Get voting for player of the month


----------



## pinknblue (Feb 2, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Get voting for player of the month



None of them!


----------



## Nivag (Feb 2, 2022)

pinknblue said:


> None of them!


Any suggestions for alternatives?


----------



## Nivag (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Cyclodunc (Feb 7, 2022)

Fix


----------



## Taper (Feb 7, 2022)

Me! I won it. No begging letters please.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 21, 2022)

Good article in The Athletic on impact of injuries in non-league here, and ex-DHFC Francis Duku doing some great stuff to highlight the problem and provide a solution - archive.ph


----------



## baleboy_93 (Feb 21, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> Good article in The Athletic on impact of injuries in non-league here, and ex-DHFC Francis Duku doing some great stuff to highlight the problem and provide a solution - archive.ph


Did some work promoting Our Game with FE when we first started working at Dulwich in 2014, found him to be a really interesting guy and he had managed to get some big names in non-league signed up with him, remember Danny Webber was one such player.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Feb 21, 2022)

A lot of injuries are down to weak referees. How many times do we see someone booked, then continue to foul without being sent off? Or when a team takes turns to kick a player - the most egregious example I can remember was Woking against Connor Hunte, and he was never the same player.

Also, when I ran a Sunday League team, we had to have insurance for the players or you couldn't enter the league. If clubs can't afford proper cover as employers then they should be kicked out. Players needing  GoFundMe pages is a disgrace


----------



## AveryDave (Feb 24, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Still time to get a bid in



Did anyone on here win one of the Shelter shirts in the auction? And if so, have you received it yet?

I managed to win one but after sending the money and a couple of failed attempts to meet the person organising it for the club to hand it over at a home game (first time against Chelmsford because they couldn't make the game after all, the second time against St Albans because they didn't actually have the shirt with them), they're now ignoring the messages I'm sending to try and arrange a third attempt. Not really sure what to do...


----------



## Nivag (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Effra Eyes (Mar 2, 2022)

A few tickets left for this month's comedy TOMORROW. Link below. A reminder our concession policy is the same as for matchday. Also, have a couple of freebies up for grabs in exchange for helping stack chairs in the corner of the bar at the end of the gig. Please reply or DM me if that's you. Thanks. HAMLET COMEDY LIVE - HELEN BAUER, MATT RICHARDSON AND MORE


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 7, 2022)

Thursdays are usually a football desert so this is but of a special treat.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 7, 2022)

Can’t put into words how much this match means to me both as a Dulwich Hamlet fan and a trans woman. A team composed entirely of trans female and non binary players taking on the Dulwich Hamlet women’s team in a match to raise funds for TRUK Listens providing support to the transgender community. Coming so soon after the award from Football v Homophobia it shows that Dulwich Hamlet is not just a club wears its 🏳️‍⚧️ 🏳️‍🌈 colours on its sleeves but on its heart too.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 7, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Did anyone on here win one of the Shelter shirts in the auction? And if so, have you received it yet?
> 
> I managed to win one but after sending the money and a couple of failed attempts to meet the person organising it for the club to hand it over at a home game (first time against Chelmsford because they couldn't make the game after all, the second time against St Albans because they didn't actually have the shirt with them), they're now ignoring the messages I'm sending to try and arrange a third attempt. Not really sure what to do...



I assume you got this sorted ok.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 7, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> I assume you got this sorted ok.


I received mine. Hope you got yours in the end Dave?


----------



## AveryDave (Mar 7, 2022)

Hopefully getting it in the post this week! To be fair to the person from the club organising it, once they got back in touch they have been trying to sort it out.


----------



## Paula_G (Mar 8, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Can’t put into words how much this match means to me both as a Dulwich Hamlet fan and a trans woman. A team composed entirely of trans female and non binary players taking on the Dulwich Hamlet women’s team in a match to raise funds for TRUK Listens providing support to the transgender community. Coming so soon after the award from Football v Homophobia it shows that Dulwich Hamlet is not just a club wears its 🏳️‍⚧️ 🏳️‍🌈 colours on its sleeves but on its heart too.


Tickets are now available to purchase for this game. More news about the match to follow very soon…


----------



## Nivag (Mar 29, 2022)

This happened today.








						Football: Afghan team which fled Taliban beat Women's UK Parliamentary team in match to support refugees
					

Amnesty kickstarts its Football Welcomes month with a match between the Afghanistan National Team Development Squad and the UK Women’s Parliamentary team




					www.amnesty.org.uk


----------



## AveryDave (Mar 30, 2022)

Some absolute madness going on at Staines:

"Until absolute resolution is guaranteed, STFC will not go back to Wheatsheaf Park and play beneath the bloodied shadow of the profits of slavery, child abuse and all else."






						Urgent Club Statement - Staines Town Football Club
					

Staines Town Football Club (STFC) regrets to announce that pursuant to third party breaches of Section 54 of The Modern Slavery Act 2015 and other information that has come to light, we are forced to temporarily suspend all primary operations including but not limited to competitive fixtures...




					stainestownfootballclub.co.uk


----------



## scousedom (Mar 30, 2022)

I think someone is going to get sued for libel there...


AveryDave said:


> Some absolute madness going on at Staines:
> 
> "Until absolute resolution is guaranteed, STFC will not go back to Wheatsheaf Park and play beneath the bloodied shadow of the profits of slavery, child abuse and all else."
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 30, 2022)

This image of their ground from the Guardian looks uncannily like Hamlet's, complete with big comms tower thing in 1 corner.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 30, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> This image of their ground from the Guardian looks uncannily like Hamlet's, complete with big comms tower thing in 1 corner.
> 
> View attachment 316441


Wow. Just Sainsburys airbrushed out!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 30, 2022)

It really is very similar isn't it - was it built by the same company/designed by the same architect or something like that?


----------



## Roger D (Mar 30, 2022)

The Hill was the architects first football commission and quickly got a bit of a reputation as not the most practical design so unlikely I suspect.

Seem to remember a few people muttering they felt the architect was influenced by the then relatively new Dorchester Town ground. Not always obvious these days but if you look at the how the ground was supposed to be finished, before the money ran out, there may be something in it


----------



## Cat Daisy (Mar 30, 2022)

Without checking I reckon that stand predated "new" Champion Hill. 
I do like the Dorchester ground even if it required Prince Charles' approval.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 30, 2022)

From memory the Hill pre-dates the Slough stand by about a decade.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Apr 5, 2022)

ICYMI - Stand up returns to Champion Hill this Thursday, a belting lineup and still only a tenner (roughly 69.6% cheaper than other local nights with similar bills) or £7 for concessions. 
https://hamlet-comedy.designmynight...iley-athena-kugblenu-kelly-convey-josh-weller
HAMLET COMEDY LIVE - GLENN MOORE,  ATHENA KUGBLENU, KELLY CONVEY & JOSH WELLER


----------



## Nivag (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2022)

Effra Eyes said:


> ICYMI - Stand up returns to Champion Hill this Thursday, a belting lineup and still only a tenner (roughly 69.6% cheaper than other local nights with similar bills) or £7 for concessions.
> HAMLET COMEDY LIVE - GLENN MOORE,  ATHENA KUGBLENU, KELLY CONVEY & JOSH WELLER
> HAMLET COMEDY LIVE - GLENN MOORE,  ATHENA KUGBLENU, KELLY CONVEY & JOSH WELLER


Buzzed!








						Stand up returns to Champion Hill this Thursday, with another great bill of comedians
					

The Thursday night comedy sessions at Dulwich Hamlet’s clubhouse have gained a reputation for putting on some stellar shows and there’s another great line up this Thursday, 7th April 20…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nivag (Apr 10, 2022)

Seaside awayday next season 👍🏻


----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2022)

Looking for some new(old) threads


----------



## Nivag (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Cat Daisy (Apr 24, 2022)

S/T holders - check you email inbox for a message from Ben about a Fans Forum this Wednesday 27 April. Asks whether you would attend in person or via Zoom, and also invites questions / comments. Let's hope it doesn't get cancelled like that Discord thing (although they probably won't like the long list of questions that I sent in).


----------



## KPMG (Apr 24, 2022)

What is that discord thing? I signed up but couldn't find dhfc


----------



## edcraw (Apr 25, 2022)

KPMG said:


> What is that discord thing? I signed up but couldn't find dhfc











						Join the DulwichHamletFC Discord Server!
					

Check out the DulwichHamletFC community on Discord - hang out with 215 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Taper (Apr 30, 2022)

Do people think there might be a good case for  establishing a Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Club? I was on the Supporters Trust for four years and am in eternal awe of fhe work the Trust does. But their work is increasingly consumed with the serious business of running and owning  the club. It struck me at the meeting earlier in the week that there might be a space for an organisation that is more concerned with with match day experience plus away game buses and shit.  Something to drive the fan culture at the club which has become a bit moribund in recent seasons.


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 30, 2022)

Taper said:


> Do people think there might be a good case for  establishing a Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Club? I was on the Supporters Trust for four years and am in eternal awe of fhe work the Trust does. But their work is increasingly consumed with the serious business of running and owning  the club. It struck me at the meeting earlier in the week that there might be a space for an organisation that is more concerned with with match day experience plus away game buses and shit.  Something to drive the fan culture at the club which has become a bit moribund in recent seasons.



Depending on who's in charge, but yes.


----------



## The new one (May 1, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Depending on who's in charge, but yes.





Taper said:


> Do people think there might be a good case for  establishing a Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Club? I was on the Supporters Trust for four years and am in eternal awe of fhe work the Trust does. But their work is increasingly consumed with the serious business of running and owning  the club. It struck me at the meeting earlier in the week that there might be a space for an organisation that is more concerned with with match day experience plus away game buses and shit.  Something to drive the fan culture at the club which has become a bit moribund in recent seasons.


👍


----------



## Don't Slow Down (May 1, 2022)

Taper said:


> Do people think there might be a good case for  establishing a Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Club? I was on the Supporters Trust for four years and am in eternal awe of fhe work the Trust does. But their work is increasingly consumed with the serious business of running and owning  the club. It struck me at the meeting earlier in the week that there might be a space for an organisation that is more concerned with with match day experience plus away game buses and shit.  Something to drive the fan culture at the club which has become a bit moribund in recent seasons.


This could be a good move if done right. It may help those who feel alienated re-engage and feel part of the club again.


----------



## scousedom (May 1, 2022)

Just going to say that on the basis I suspect that Trust membership amongst “the alienated” is proportionally higher than amongst the day trippers…. This feels backwards to me.


----------



## Lyham (May 2, 2022)

It's correct to say that a lot of the Trust's time this season has been taken up with the running of and planning the future of the club, but we have also been working with the club to improve the match day experience. If anyone thinks that they have the skills and/or the enthusiasm to help with this, the election for the Trust Board is coming up and applications are currently open.  I strongly encourage anyone thinking about it to apply as I have personally found it a very rewarding experience.









						AGM 2022 - Trust Board Election
					

The Dulwich Hamlet Supporters’ Trust Annual General Meeting (AGM) will be taking place on Tuesday 28th June. The AGM is open to all Trust members, and everyone is encouraged to attend and take part.Alongside reports and updates from the Trust, there will also be the announcement of the results...




					dhst.org.uk
				




As for coaches; this was put on hiatus this season due to covid restrictions but options will be reviewed in preparation for next season. Again, if anyone would like to help us plan and promote the trips, please apply!


----------



## AveryDave (May 4, 2022)

Steve McKimm has been sacked by Tonbridge Angels after eight years in the job.









						Steve McKimm - Tonbridge Angels FC
					

Manager and Assistant depart Longmead




					www.tonbridgeangels.co.uk


----------



## bkbk (May 4, 2022)

Weird statement. Seems a funny decision.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 4, 2022)

McKimm has said on Twitter his brief was to keep them up, which he has


----------



## editor (May 4, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Steve McKimm has been sacked by Tonbridge Angels after eight years in the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A part of me always wants teams that have booted out managers in this kind of manner to do appallingly badly from now on.


----------



## tonysingh (May 4, 2022)

I'd have McKimm at Champion Hill in a heartbeat, just for the lols when B.I.G  finds out.


----------



## KPMG (May 4, 2022)

So would I. Whilst not wishing to see anyone sacked Tonbridge's decision could show us the way.


----------



## Nivag (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Paula_G (May 5, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



Seeing as the other games don’t seem to have been publicised elsewhere would it possible for someone in the know to get details of that Regional Play Off Final out. Also if fans might be allowed to attend?


----------



## Nivag (May 6, 2022)

Player of the season voting


#TeamGrainger


----------



## Nivag (May 9, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Seeing as the other games don’t seem to have been publicised elsewhere would it possible for someone in the know to get details of that Regional Play Off Final out. Also if fans might be allowed to attend?


----------



## Nivag (May 11, 2022)

On Saturday and Sunday the bar is open for the FA Cup final and we are also open on Sunday.

*Saturday 14 May*
Bar open from 3pm

3pm Sheffield United v Nottingham Forest
4.45pm *FA cup final* - Chelsea v Liverpool

*Sunday 15 May*
Bar open from 12pm

12pm Tottenham v Burnley
12.30pm *FA Cup Final* - Chelsea Women v Man City Women
2pm West Ham v Man City
4.30pm Everton v Brentford

No food available but you are welcome bring your own food and eat it at the clubhouse.

https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulw...-final-and-super-sunday-football-2702217.html


----------



## Effra Eyes (May 12, 2022)

Spurs V Burnely when Swindon V Vale play off first leg is on????!

FOR SHAME. 

(I'm going to game any way)
((See you for cup final though))


----------



## tonysingh (May 12, 2022)

Effra Eyes said:


> Spurs V Burnely when Swindon V Vale play off first leg is on????!
> 
> FOR SHAME.
> 
> ...



But which team at Swindon v Vale gets your support? There's a lot riding upon the answer.


----------



## Effra Eyes (May 12, 2022)

Swindon of course


----------



## tonysingh (May 12, 2022)

Effra Eyes said:


> Swindon of course



Next game I'm at, i owe you a pint.


----------



## Dirty South (May 17, 2022)

Effra Eyes said:


> Spurs V Burnely when Swindon V Vale play off first leg is on????!
> 
> FOR SHAME.
> 
> ...


That is pretty awful of Sky. Why show the play-offs if you really don't give a toss?


----------



## Nivag (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Paula_G (May 27, 2022)

Ibra Sekajja called up for Uganda side to face Algeria & Niger in Afcon qualifiers Ibra Sekajja talking goals ahead of Algeria match


----------



## AveryDave (May 29, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Ibra Sekajja called up for Uganda side to face Algeria & Niger in Afcon qualifiers Ibra Sekajja talking goals ahead of Algeria match


Tyrone Sterling has also been called up to the Grenada squad for their Concacaf Nations League game against El Salvador on 7th June.

Wonder how it looks to other players from the outside looking in when the club can't be bothered to acknowledge their own players being called up for international duty.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (May 30, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Tyrone Sterling has also been called up to the Grenada squad for their Concacaf Nations League game against El Salvador on 7th June.
> 
> Wonder how it looks to other players from the outside looking in when the club can't be bothered to acknowledge their own players being called up for international duty.



Such a good point and quite sad when you put it like that


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jun 2, 2022)

Maybe they are no longer at the club?

In the old days there used to be a squad update issued saying who had been retained, let go etc.

Don't think there has been one of those for a couple of seasons now, but to be fair both havd had the uncertainty of covid so dont really count.

This year I guess we have the uncertainty of not knowing whether Gav will agree another contract (I'm assuming we are offering one, as if we weren't I think we'd have heard and started searching for a replacement).


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 8, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Tyrone Sterling has also been called up to the Grenada squad for their Concacaf Nations League game against El Salvador on 7th June.
> 
> Wonder how it looks to other players from the outside looking in when the club can't be bothered to acknowledge their own players being called up for international duty.



Tyrone Sterling started at left back in Grenada’s 2-2 draw with El Salvador.

Doesn’t look like Ibra Sekajja made either of the match day squads for Uganda.


----------



## The new one (Jun 9, 2022)

Can some one please educatemevon what was dulwich average Attendance Last season  where were we in non league football average attendances


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 9, 2022)

The new one said:


> Can some one please educatemevon what was dulwich average Attendance Last season  where were we in non league football average attendances



We were there or thereabouts


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jun 9, 2022)

There is literally a thread about this called Attendances


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 11, 2022)

Tyrone Sterling came on as a second half sub in Grenada's 5-0 loss to the USA in the CONCACAF Nations League last night.

Jazzi Barnum-Bobb made his debut for St.Vincent & The Grenadines in their 2-2 draw against Nicaragua earlier in the week, and also played in their 2-0 loss against Trinidad & Tobago yesterday, both in the same competition.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 12, 2022)

New club director?


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 12, 2022)

Shouldn’t an announcement like this be coming through the actual Dulwich Hamlet channels? Just a thought.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Shouldn’t an announcement like this be coming through the actual Dulwich Hamlet channels? Just a thought.


I think we should be grateful for any kind of announcement these days.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 13, 2022)

ticket prices staying the same for next season, just announced on instagram.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 13, 2022)

Wonder if they will put the beer up again instead, by another 50p, like the last couple of seasons.


----------



## scousedom (Jun 13, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Wonder if they will put the beer up again instead, by another 50p, like the last couple of seasons.


If inflation is 9%, 50p is about right.


----------



## Scottfield (Jun 16, 2022)

There's still time to get involved in the Supporters' Trust Board election. A great list of candidates have stepped forward, details on who they are and how to vote is here: Trust Board Election 2022


----------



## DulwichHarris (Jun 21, 2022)

Scottfield said:


> There's still time to get involved in the Supporters' Trust Board election. A great list of candidates have stepped forward, details on who they are and how to vote is here: Trust Board Election 2022


An interesting read, those candidate statements. Good stuff.
As an aside, I think it helps decide how to vote if the candidates specify what issues they're particularly bothered about and if they have any particular plans/ideas they want to do.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> An interesting read, those candidate statements. Good stuff.
> As an aside, I think it helps decide how to vote if the candidates specify what issues they're particularly bothered about and if they have any particular plans/ideas they want to do.



Almost all of the candidates seem relatively new to the club - I'm not sure if this counts as a good thing or bad - although I like Danny Lester's pitch: 


> One of my major concerns in recent times with DHFC has been the match day experience. Whilst crowds have grown significantly in recent years (which is beautiful to see), the famous atmosphere within Champion Hill has suffered, perhaps as a result of groups who used to stand in the rabble being split up within the ground, or past loud voices having moved on, whatever the reason it is our job to reinvigorate the crowd and ensure we don’t lose what makes us special as a club. I would look to be actively engaging with new fans, as well as old, to harness the energy available and bring back the noise. I also feel that it would be beneficial for the Trust to be more visible post-match, to engage with supporters and would be happy to help with this.


----------



## DulwichHarris (Jun 21, 2022)

Yeah me too. In that it identifies and addresses a problem.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> Yeah me too. In that it identifies and addresses a problem.


I don't have a vote any more but he'd get mine if I did!

Bit of a shame that the candidates are 91% male, mind.


----------



## Lyham (Jun 21, 2022)

editor said:


> I don't have a vote any more but he'd get mine if I did!
> 
> Bit of a shame that the candidates are 91% male, mind.


1/3 of the current board are female and it will be at least that for the next.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 27, 2022)

Season tickets on sale:









						Season Tickets On Sale Now
					

We are pleased to announce that season tickets for the 2022 23 season are now available for purchase.




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## Nivag (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Season tickets on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buzzed! Dulwich Hamlet season tickets now on sale for the 2022-23 season


----------



## T Corcoran (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi all,
The Dulwich supporters team are playing against the Maidstone supporters team on the morning of our pre season friendly. It is a 10am KO at the Gallagher Stadium and we are looking for players. If anyone is interested please DM me on here or any of my social medias. It should be a fun and competitive game with us hoping to get revenge after the last time we played them


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 30, 2022)

Just finished the second series of Ted Lasso on Apple TV, and I’m 99.9% sure Sanchez Ming has been in both series as an extra playing against the fictitious football team it’s about - featuring for Manchester City, Tottenham and Brentford.

Or I could be having some kind of episode.

Anyone else watched it?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 30, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Just finished the second series of Ted Lasso on Apple TV, and I’m 99.9% sure Sanchez Ming has been in both series as an extra playing against the fictitious football team it’s about - featuring for Manchester City, Tottenham and Brentford.
> 
> Or I could be having some kind of episode.
> 
> Anyone else watched it?



No. But clearly this is a great post. Perhaps post of the year.


----------



## pettyboy (Jun 30, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Just finished the second series of Ted Lasso on Apple TV, and I’m 99.9% sure Sanchez Ming has been in both series as an extra playing against the fictitious football team it’s about - featuring for Manchester City, Tottenham and Brentford.
> 
> Or I could be having some kind of episode.
> 
> Anyone else watched it?


Sanchez Ming is indeed in both series.

Michael Chambers also makes a brief appearnce in the final scene, training for West Ham.


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 30, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Just finished the second series of Ted Lasso on Apple TV, and I’m 99.9% sure Sanchez Ming has been in both series as an extra playing against the fictitious football team it’s about - featuring for Manchester City, Tottenham and Brentford.
> 
> Or I could be having some kind of episode.
> 
> Anyone else watched it?





pettyboy said:


> Sanchez Ming is indeed in both series.
> 
> Michael Chambers also makes a brief appearnce in the final scene, training for West Ham.




That's great but not a patch on Dean Holness having a regular role on Dream Team.


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 30, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> No. But clearly this is a great post. Perhaps post of the year.


Yeah, think you might be right.


----------



## tonysingh (Jun 30, 2022)

When will we find out who our new sponsors are? Kinda holding off on getting a new home or away shirt until we know. That and seeing if the actual design of said shirts will be any different.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 1, 2022)

This seasons FA Trophy and FA Cup dates:


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Jul 1, 2022)

What round do we join in?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 1, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> What round do we join in?


Second round qualifying for the FA Cup and Second Round for the Trophy


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 2, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> That's great but not a patch on Dean Holness having a regular role on Dream Team.


True, but also great in Mike Bassett, England Manager


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 2, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> True, but also great in Mike Bassett, England Manager



How did that film not win an Oscar......


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 2, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> How did that film not win an Oscar......


Quite


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2022)

There's now been over 84,000 posts in this Hamlet forum. Blimey!


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 8, 2022)

editor said:


> There's now been over 84,000 posts in this Hamlet forum. Blimey!


That's a lot of posts!


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 10, 2022)

editor said:


> There's now been over 84,000 posts in this Hamlet forum. Blimey!



Just wish the privatised and ravaged post service in Peckham was as strong as that.

Remember when we used to get the early and second delivery rounds? 🤣 Lucky to get it twice a week now.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 10, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> Just wish the privatised and ravaged post service in Peckham was as strong as that.
> 
> Remember when we used to get the early and second delivery rounds? 🤣 Lucky to get it twice a week now.


Steady on! You can't win, when people get mail they say 'you only bring me bills!' 
Things have definitely gone downhill after privatisation, being a postman of 24 years now, I can certainly attest to that


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 10, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Steady on! You can't win, when people get mail they say 'you only bring me bills!'
> Things have definitely gone downhill after privatisation, being a postman of 24 years now, I can certainly attest to that



The postie that does the route I live on is terrified of me. Might be due to my regular deliveries of tarantulas.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 10, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> The postie that does the route I live on is terrified of me. Might be due to my regular deliveries of tarantulas.


Quality! Delivered live insects before for people with reptiles. If you put your ear the the parcel you can hear them inside!!


----------



## Nivag (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## tonysingh (Jul 19, 2022)

Nivag said:


>




I like this because (a) it's the right thing to do and (b) it'll piss off the bigots. Win win I say


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 19, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I like this because (a) it's the right thing to do and (b) it'll piss off the bigots. Win win I say


100% agree, and can we canvass to borrow a couple of high profile Muslim players to help with this? I like the idea of a Hamlet front three of Mohammed Salah, Saido Mane and Danny Mills...


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 19, 2022)

On a serious note, we're nothing like as inclusive as we like to think we are. Yes, there's more women and more LGBT representation which is great but given we're a south London club, our crowds are achingly white. Attracting more BME supporters is a good move.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 20, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> On a serious note, we're nothing like as inclusive as we like to think we are. Yes, there's more women and more LGBT representation which is great but given we're a south London club, our crowds are achingly white. Attracting more BME supporters is a good move.


Any suggestions?


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 20, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Any suggestions?



Actually yes. 

They'd be incoherent if I were to type them right now though so give me a day or two.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 20, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Actually yes.
> 
> They'd be incoherent if I were to type them right now though so give me a day or two.


👍🏻


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jul 20, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Any suggestions?



Dulwich itself is probably pretty white as a percentage too. I put the data from the last census on a map for work purposes - perhaps it's a reflection of the local area tbh.

As I'm on the Thameslink right this minute I'll have to check later. Much as it pays the bills, the enthusiastic promotion of alcohol might put some off. Equally, in terms of identifying with players, could we have some names on the backs of shirts please?


----------



## Taper (Jul 20, 2022)

First step is a bit of monitoring and benchmarking.  You need the data to know whether you've got an issue (I think the club has) and to inform how you might go about addressing it. I don't know whether the club have such data or plan to collect it.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 20, 2022)

The B team are playing tonight


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 20, 2022)

Nivag said:


> The B team are playing tonight




I'll be there. 

Whether that puts you off from attending or not.....


----------



## Nivag (Jul 20, 2022)

If you can't make the B team game


----------



## Nivag (Jul 21, 2022)

Friday night football


----------



## Dirty South (Jul 21, 2022)

I interviewed Danny Mills for that book I'm working on and asked him that very same question. He said: 

"Good question. How do we diversify the crowd? Why should they come? Of course the club reflects the direct neighbourhood. It's a pretty white middle class area. But the surrounding areas are not: Lewisham, Peckham. Making statements is fine but we need to go out into those communities and entice them here. It will take time, but we have to take the time for these initiatives."

It's a problem throughout football. Danny is now the Equality and Diversity Officer at the club. He's talking about physically going out into the community to try and attract interest. I don't know if that's happening, and I imagine it's not easy, but it needs to happen.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2022)

Err..


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jul 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Err..



So he's paid by Fanbase to produce these videos? Lasted about halfway through then gave up :-(


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 21, 2022)

Cat Daisy said:


> So he's paid by Fanbase to produce these videos? Lasted about halfway through then gave up :-(


I gave up when he got off at North Dulwich


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 21, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> I gave up when he got off at North Dulwich



Big mistake. The best bit was when he said there were bars and things to do in there that he had about from people. 

5:10 in the video. Just to recap. He had heard that there were bars in a football ground. 

This is the best one yet.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 21, 2022)

I have to watch nuggets like to his all the way through to see what drivel has to be said and what's in it for them.

Online tickets sales where you can see in advance what level of crowd to expect and staff it accordingly. Fuck me, a whole concept which is truly amazing! 

Hipster fan base, yawn fucking yawn.

Oh look I'm sponsored by fanbase.

It's probably getting near the point where these idiots need to be banned and our inclusivity is for those who want to support the class above their ego.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 21, 2022)

What is this revolutionary bar inside a football ground nonsense you speak of?!


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 21, 2022)

Nothing says inclusivity like banning people.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Jul 21, 2022)

StephenMac said:


> Nothing says inclusivity like banning people.


I know, isn't it just beautiful.......


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi all, just so you’re aware, the clubhouse and outside bar are open tomorrow night for the England game:


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 25, 2022)

StephenMac said:


> Nothing says inclusivity like banning people.


Must have missed that but who is banned and why?


----------



## Roger D (Jul 26, 2022)

A few important changes behind the scenes



			https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/club-management-update-2716607.html


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 26, 2022)

Interesting reading 🤔 Can’t comment on everything that’s been said there. The Crouch situation seems a tad confusing from here. He’s apparently continuing his association with the club yet he’s relinquished his role as Director of Football and “Peter's work with the Hamlet will take a back seat to his media career for the foreseeable future.” As for the documentary I’ve made some of my feelings clear on Discord and when I get a free moment I might bring them together on here. Safe to say that while my own personal 15 (maybe a couple of minutes more) of fame was pretty emotional the whole thing was disappointing on so many levels. Guessing I’m not the only one feeling that way given the halfhearted promotion from Discovery+ and zero mention of it through the club’s main socials although the Women’s team Twitter has mentioned it. On a more positive note it’s great to see Tom Bale back and I’m looking forward to working with him on the social media side of the women’s team if required.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2022)

I guess we'll never know the answers to the questions multiple fans were invited to ask Crouch a year ago.

Great work, Hamlet. That was a true masterclass in sweeping aside the legitimate concerns of fans on a matter that was supposedly of real importance to the club.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 26, 2022)

I've asked this multiple times but not gotten an answer, or at least not answer I've seen....but this Crouch documentary thing. Given it's over now, was Mishi mentioned at all during it? I would've expected a focus on him during at least one episode if not a theme.


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 26, 2022)

Not watched the final episode yet but not once in the seven previous episodes were Mishi or Duncan mentioned. I know I spoke of Mishi many times in quite a few hours of interviews and filming I was involved in but none of that made the cut. I might also add that we managed to get through 280 minutes of television without mentioning the “Save Dulwich Hamlet” campaign or referencing Meadow


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 26, 2022)

I think both will feature at some point. They asked for one of my photos


----------



## Paula_G (Jul 27, 2022)

Something a bit random but I can think of a few Hamlet fans that would be interested in this game. On September 6th the club is hosting to the International Premier League Cup group match between Crystal Palace Under 21s and their counterparts from Hertha Berlin. I’m guessing there will be announcements from the club nearer the time of the game. Palace to face European opposition in PL International Cup - News - Crystal Palace F.C.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

Seeing as I kept getting spammy emails to check out the new messages, I thought I'd take a look at the discord forum.
And then this popped up before I could even access the forum. WTF is a Star Badger and what's it doing on the official Hamlet forum? 

#embarassing


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Seeing as I kept getting spammy emails to check out the new messages, I thought I'd take a look at the discord forum.
> And then this popped up before I could even access the forum. WTF is a Star Badger and what's it doing on the official Hamlet forum?
> 
> #embarassing
> ...


The club had never had a official forum so I’m not sure where you are looking. Very few forums are official as the club will become liable for opinions expressed


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 29, 2022)

guess that's a Discord thing rather than a Dulwich thing.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> The club had never had a official forum so I’m not sure where you are looking. Very few forums are official as the club will become liable for opinions expressed


Seeing as it was launched and moderated by Hamlet's Communications and Media Director, I was under the impression it was the official one.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 29, 2022)

Haven't got a clue who or what a Star Badger is (although I will be massively disappointed if it's not a recently rediscovered German prog band from the 70s), but the Discord is well worth catching up on for some excellent commentary on the Discovery+ documentary from Paula_G, some very important points voiced.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Haven't got a clue who or what a Star Badger is (although I will be massively disappointed if it's not a recently rediscovered German prog band from the 70s), but the Discord is well worth catching up on for some excellent commentary on the Discovery+ documentary from Paula_G, some very important points voiced.



I'm sure there might be good stuff there but I find the layout hideously distracting so it's not for me.

I've not watched the Discovery documentary as I'm not inclined to pay for it. Has it given Mishi the credit he's due yet? Or told the story about our shitehawk landlords locking us out? Or even the vital role 'Trevor Bastard' played in making the Hamlet experience a truly unique one?


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Seeing as I kept getting spammy emails to check out the new messages, I thought I'd take a look at the discord forum.
> And then this popped up before I could even access the forum. WTF is a Star Badger and what's it doing on the official Hamlet forum?
> 
> #embarassing
> ...



In all fairness, embarrassing could cover so much of modern DHFC.


----------



## AveryDave (Jul 29, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm sure there might be good stuff there but I find the layout hideously distracting so it's not for me.
> 
> I've not watched the Discovery documentary as I'm not inclined to pay for it. Has it given Mishi the credit he's due yet? Or told the story about our shitehawk landlords locking us out? Or even the vital role 'Trevor Bastard' played in making the Hamlet experience a truly unique one?


Likewise haven't watched it yet as didn't want to spend on a subscription when the episode release schedule was sketchy and the rest of their output is seemingly bobbins - but the last one is now out and you can get a free 7-day trial, so might do that.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Jul 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Seeing as I kept getting spammy emails to check out the new messages, I thought I'd take a look at the discord forum.
> And then this popped up before I could even access the forum. WTF is a Star Badger and what's it doing on the official Hamlet forum?
> 
> #embarassing
> ...


For what it’s worth editor I am going to be shutting down the Discord that was set up, like many others I didn’t see the point of it being created last season, and in my first few days at the club that view hasn’t changed.

I use this forum a lot, and certainly did last season during my time away from the club and understand the frustrations around certain issues regarding communications.

I can’t obviously go back in time and change those issues but I do want to continue to use this forum to share content as and when we can start sharing things consistently when I get a team in place, because I know a lot of people use it.

Hopefully people will start to feel that comms improves again, like I say I can’t change things from last year but I am striving to make things better going forward.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> For what it’s worth editor I am going to be shutting down the Discord that was set up, like many others I didn’t see the point of it being created last season, and in my first few days at the club that view hasn’t changed.
> 
> I use this forum a lot, and certainly did last season during my time away from the club and understand the frustrations around certain issues regarding communications.
> 
> ...


Cheers - much appreciated

I'm also about to send you a private message so check your inbox!


----------



## gnar182 (Jul 29, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> The club had never had a official forum so I’m not sure where you are looking. Very few forums are official as the club will become liable for opinions expressed



editor has made you look like a right melt here. Quality banter.

You’re as negative as anyone with your posts to be honest, strange man.


----------



## liamdhfc (Jul 30, 2022)

I can absolutely see why Discord has been interpreted as an official message board because of who set it up. I don’t believe it actually states that and, I am told, the new person in charge of media doesn’t think it is required. As for being negative, I assume you are referring to my responses to people rather than the club and that being the case I agree that I find few of the opinions expressed have much basis in fact but, like everything on here, it’s just somebody’s opinion.


----------



## StephenMac (Jul 30, 2022)

gnar182 said:


> editor has made you look like a right melt here. Quality banter.
> 
> You’re as negative as anyone with your posts to be honest, strange man.


Strange man who has and does more than nearly anybody to keep the club going? Yeah, hes' the stange man.


----------



## gnar182 (Jul 30, 2022)

StephenMac said:


> Strange man who has and does more than nearly anybody to keep the club going? Yeah, hes' the stange man.


Glad you agree sugartits.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Jul 30, 2022)

Classic urban, this


----------



## gnar182 (Jul 30, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> Classic urban, this



Absolutely agree. The people in charge get valid criticism from fans don’t respond so get taken the piss out of and then they play victim. Absolutely “classic urban.”


----------



## Noss (Aug 1, 2022)

Can I be the first to ask the annual question asked each year at about this time, have the Season Tickets been sent out yet?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 1, 2022)

Noss said:


> Can I be the first to ask the annual question asked each year at about this time, have the Season Tickets been sent out yet?


No they have not!


----------



## Noss (Aug 1, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> No they have not!


Thanks!


----------



## Taper (Aug 1, 2022)

I've downloaded mine.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Likewise haven't watched it yet as didn't want to spend on a subscription when the episode release schedule was sketchy and the rest of their output is seemingly bobbins - but the last one is now out and you can get a free 7-day trial, so might do that.


Judging by trailers running now the documentary will be free to air on the Quest channel from September. Seems the powers that be who wanted it to be a magnet to attract subscribers to the Discovery+ app have decided that’s not going to be the case. That said the publicity has been average to say the least. Given the buzz around the Euros at the moment more than the odd mention of the women’s team in trailers might have helped particularly as the women’s team feature heavily as the series progresses. Similarly with the participation of trans women in sport a hot topic at the moment it would have shown Dulwich as that “very different club” Crouch refers to us as had the publicity even mentioned the historic game between DHFCW & TRUK. Does it say something that as the series was being dropped on Discovery+ there was next to no pushing of it via the club’s comms? Whether that changes now we’ll have to wait & see.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Seeing as it was launched and moderated by Hamlet's Communications and Media Director, I was under the impression it was the official one.


Well does state in the rules that “This is a DFHC Channel”. Though the word “official” is absent that and the circumstances of its launch in connection with the Crouch doc would lead most to suppose that it is (or rather was) a club endorsed communications channel.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm sure there might be good stuff there but I find the layout hideously distracting so it's not for me.
> 
> I've not watched the Discovery documentary as I'm not inclined to pay for it. Has it given Mishi the credit he's due yet? Or told the story about our shitehawk landlords locking us out? Or even the vital role 'Trevor Bastard' played in making the Hamlet experience a truly unique one?


Well I’m just about to start the final episode and no mention yet of either Mishi or Duncan. There is next to nothing about the Save Dulwich Hamlet campaign, not even footage that I recall. Meadow have not been mentioned once. The frustration about this programme was it was a great opportunity to show what a different club Dulwich Hamlet is. Although Ben, Clare and Hannah Baptiste of the Women’s team are excellent too often one could change the badges and the colours on show and this could be a story about any Non League club. If that’s what was wanted then they semi-succeeded but rarely did they bring out the people, ideas & initiatives that make Dulwich Hamlet different, the things that helped build us back to from a genuinely struggling club with a few hundred fans to one trying to bring in the income to support the increasingly expensive infrastructure needed to be both sustainable & successful.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Well I’m just about to start the final episode and no mention yet of either Mishi or Duncan. There is next to nothing about the Save Dulwich Hamlet campaign, not even footage that I recall. Meadow have not been mentioned once. The frustration about this programme was it was a great opportunity to show what a different club Dulwich Hamlet is. Although Ben, Clare and Hannah Baptiste of the Women’s team are excellent too often one could change the badges and the colours on show and this could be a story about any Non League club. If that’s what was wanted then they semi-succeeded but rarely did they bring out the people, ideas & initiatives that make Dulwich Hamlet different, the things that helped build us back to from a genuinely struggling club with a few hundred fans to one trying to bring in the income to support the increasingly expensive infrastructure needed to be both sustainable & successful.


There is footage of the “Save Dulwich Hamlet” march, just over a minute of that in which Mishi does appear though we never hear his voice, his passionate words or his name, leading up to Peter’s launch of his “Save Grassroots Football” campaign in conjunction with other clubs sh@T on by dodgy owners like Bury, Leyton Orient and Darlington. Sadly there is no one from outside the club staff to speak of that campaign and it’s impact.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 3, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> There is footage of the “Save Dulwich Hamlet” march, just over a minute of that in which Mishi does appear though we never hear his voice, his passionate words or his name, leading up to Peter’s launch of his “Save Grassroots Football” campaign in conjunction with other clubs sh@T on by dodgy owners like Bury, Leyton Orient and Darlington. Sadly there is no one from outside the club staff to speak of that campaign and it’s impact.



That should be a stain upon the conscience of everyone involved in this shithouse affair. Plenty of opportunities for those fans that were fawning over a celebrity being involved to evangelize Mishis name and his contribution. Peak modern DHFC for me.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> That should be a stain upon the conscience of everyone involved in this shithouse affair. Plenty of opportunities for those fans that were fawning over a celebrity being involved to evangelize Mishis name and his contribution. Peak modern DHFC for me.


It wouldn't be so bad if the club had made some decent money out of hosting the Crouch celebrity show.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if the club had made some decent money out of hosting the Crouch celebrity show.



I disagree, I really don't think there's a sum of money that could justify airbrushing out quite possibly one of the most important figures in the history of the club.

You add in Saint Peter of Crouch and Laddy Bants ties to the gambling industry, an the fact that supporters were lied to on multiple occasion, the refusal to answer any questions and more...I can't help thinking it all adds up to a mistake at best. 


Modern DHFC is a different beast from the one that you first encountered editor so it's double down for people like me and others. I get that to guarantee the clubs future, certain things have to change and the club move on. We can either fit in or fuck off. My closest ever friend being blanked over 8 episodes has made my decision that much easier.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2022)

I lost it with Discovery when almost an entire episode was devoted to Bury. Gambling Boy headed up north to find out what impact it has on the local community when a club is forced to close. It asked some half decent questions, but the very same issues were affecting Dulwich not too long ago. This would have been the angle the show needed to introduce the Save Dulwich narrative, Mishi etc.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 4, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I disagree, I really don't think there's a sum of money that could justify airbrushing out quite possibly one of the most important figures in the history of the club.
> 
> You add in Saint Peter of Crouch and Laddy Bants ties to the gambling industry, an the fact that supporters were lied to on multiple occasion, the refusal to answer any questions and more...I can't help thinking it all adds up to a mistake at best.
> 
> ...


I haven't watched this series. From what is said it does seem the producers missed a few obvious - to us - tricks. However; I seriously doubt DHFC had any editorial control. The decision not to mention Mishi, the property developers etc. will lie with the Production Company, not DHFC. 

You may not like some aspects of new DHFC but this one is almost certainly not their fault.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 4, 2022)

Roger D said:


> I haven't watched this series. From what is said it does seem the producers missed a few obvious - to us - tricks. However; I seriously doubt DHFC had any editorial control. The decision not to mention Mishi, the property developers etc. will lie with the Production Company, not DHFC.
> 
> You may not like some aspects of new DHFC but this one is almost certainly not their fault.



You speak sense, as usual, but I do still firmly believe that there were enough people involved from our side that we could have kept Mishi, the Meadows situation etc at the fore by keeping mentioning it, by changing the narrative. 

Obviously it's not the clubs fault in a official capacity. It is though the fault of those who were all for Saint Peter of Crouch at the start and who shouted down those of us who objected.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 4, 2022)

Tricky Skills said:


> I lost it with Discovery when almost an entire episode was devoted to Bury. Gambling Boy headed up north to find out what impact it has on the local community when a club is forced to close. It asked some half decent questions, but the very same issues were affecting Dulwich not too long ago. This would have been the angle the show needed to introduce the Save Dulwich narrative, Mishi etc.


It could be seen that these problems affect all grassroots club's not just DHFC.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 4, 2022)

Junior James has left us to become Assistant Manager at Herne Bay



			https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/farewell-to-junior-james-2711365.html


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 4, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> You speak sense, as usual, but I do still firmly believe that there were enough people involved from our side that we could have kept Mishi, the Meadows situation etc at the fore by keeping mentioning it, by changing the narrative.
> 
> Obviously it's not the clubs fault in a official capacity. It is though the fault of those who were all for Saint Peter of Crouch at the start and who shouted down those of us who objected.



I remember at a test screening of episode one that a number of people stood up and told the producers that it was vital to feature mishi and the save dhfc campaign.


----------



## AveryDave (Aug 4, 2022)

Don’t know if the Board would agree, but I can’t help feeling it would be useful for an honest appraisal of the benefits that were gained from Crouch’s involvement and the documentary, versus the elements that didn’t go as hoped and also what has been learned from it, including the key questions that were raised repeatedly and never really addressed, to be clearly communicated to the supporters.

There’s no doubt that it was entered into for anything but good reasons on the part of the club, and it was only to be expected that there would be pros as well as cons that couldn’t be anticipated at the outset - but the biggest point of contention around the whole thing was a lack of clarity and communication, and now that baleboy_93 is in post I’d hope that’s something that can be remedied, if only to bring it to a close.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 4, 2022)

Are you still teaching baleboy_93 ?


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 4, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> Are you still teaching baleboy_93 ?


Nope, finished the year but gave it up to come back to the club full time


----------



## EDC (Aug 5, 2022)

Asking for a friend, is there a fantasy football league link going?


----------



## T Corcoran (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes the code is y5fs9y


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi all,

In case any of you have requested a hard copy of your season ticket from Bill Azzi, and did so before Thursday, you will be able to pick these up from the front desk at the ground tomorrow.

If you ordered yesterday or today, it is unlikely yours will have been printed yet so you may need to be signed in using a ticklist.

If you downloaded the ticket to a phone wallet, use the turnstiles as normal.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## scousedom (Aug 5, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In case any of you have requested a hard copy of your season ticket from Bill Azzi, and did so before Thursday, you will be able to pick these up from the front desk at the ground tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Is there a similar arrangement for Womens team season tickets do you know? Eg at friendly on Sunday? 
Having said that I can’t remember if I requested a hard copy!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 5, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Is there a similar arrangement for Womens team season tickets do you know? Eg at friendly on Sunday?
> Having said that I can’t remember if I requested a hard copy!


I haven't been told that, Nivag might be able to help?


----------



## Nivag (Aug 7, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> I haven't been told that, Nivag might be able to help?


There is, just send the request to Bill and we'll sort it.
We're not printing them all as we're trying to limit our environmental plastic impact.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi everyone, sorry to spam again, feel like I am doing that a lot at the moment, but just to say that I'm looking to widen the pool of excellent volunteers I already have for the media team for men and women for matchdays, including videographers, editors, photographers, commentators, graphic designers, people to possibly run social media channels on matchdays, and TikTok experts too. Ideally people would have some experience if interested, email me at media@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk

Thanks!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to spam again, feel like I am doing that a lot at the moment, but just to say that I'm looking to widen the pool of excellent volunteers I already have for the media team for men and women for matchdays, including videographers, editors, photographers, commentators, graphic designers, people to possibly run social media channels on matchdays, and TikTok experts too. Ideally people would have some experience if interested, email me at media@dulwichhamletfc.co.uk
> 
> Thanks!


If you can pad this request with a couple of paragraphs and add a bit more detail I can run a feature in Buzz.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 8, 2022)

editor said:


> If you can pad this request with a couple of paragraphs and add a bit more detail I can run a feature in Buzz.


Thank you, I’ve had a lot of emails this evening from people so I will read them in the morning, and if I’m still struggling after I shall send you some extra


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2022)

Is the club now accepting cash at the turnstiles and at the bar? 









						Cash makes comeback as cost of living crisis bites, says Post Office
					

Branches handled record £801m in personal cash withdrawals in July as people struggle to manage spending




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Is the club now accepting cash at the turnstiles and at the bar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not for the foreseeable future, this could be subject to change but not a guarantee


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 10, 2022)

For any fans of the Youth Cup, we shall be at home in the Preliminary Round against Rusthall at some point during the week commencing Monday 29th August









						Youth Cup Draw Announced
					

Our youngsters will take on Rusthall in the Preliminary Round




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> Not for the foreseeable future, this could be subject to change but not a guarantee


I really think it's something the club should look at given how people are struggling.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 10, 2022)

editor said:


> I really think it's something the club should look at given how people are struggling.


I shall pass on this and that article to the relevant people involved with these decisions editor 👍🏻


----------



## EDC (Aug 10, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> For any fans of the Youth Cup, we shall be at home in the Preliminary Round against Rusthall at some point during the week commencing Monday 29th August
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame that the match isn’t away, theirs is a nice little ground heading out of Tunbridge Wells just off the East Grinstead road.  I’ve stuck my head in there when working close by.


----------



## blueheaven (Aug 11, 2022)

editor said:


> I really think it's something the club should look at given how people are struggling.



Probably me being dense here, but how does using cash help people who are struggling if the amount is the same? I read the Guardian article you linked to but it wasn't really clear in that either.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 11, 2022)

blueheaven said:


> Probably me being dense here, but how does using cash help people who are struggling if the amount is the same? I read the Guardian article you linked to but it wasn't really clear in that either.



It enables people to spend what have in their pocket.

I don’t care about that, but that is the case.


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 19, 2022)

Dover Scum 

Dover and out - when the opening day of the season turns sour amid a growing problem...



			https://rebelrebels.proboards.com/thread/4597/wfc-dover-athletic-match-thread?page=2


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 20, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Dover Scum
> 
> Dover and out - when the opening day of the season turns sour amid a growing problem...
> 
> ...



There's something in the Kentish water clearly. Dartford, Chatham Town, Gravesend and Northfleet...now Dover.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 20, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> There's something in the Kentish water clearly. Dartford, Chatham Town, Gravesend and Northfleet...now Dover.


Well that’s going to be an interesting trip (or even home game) if I chose to travel or steward. Dartford was definitely unpleasant though thankfully the trouble had been “dealt with” by Hamlet fans before the individuals had a chance to notice me. Gravesend was not too bad to be fair, the odd stare but the only trouble occurred in the bar afterwards & their staff were brilliant in dealing with it.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 20, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Well that’s going to be an interesting trip (or even home game) if I chose to travel or steward. Dartford was definitely unpleasant though thankfully the trouble had been “dealt with” by Hamlet fans before the individuals had a chance to notice me. Gravesend was not too bad to be fair, the odd stare but the only trouble occurred in the bar afterwards & their staff were brilliant in dealing with it.



Trouble at Dartford had been dealt with by Hamlet fans? No. You mean it was dealt with by me on my sweeney. Still bugs me they managed to walk past the bulk of our support there spouting their racist/homophobic/islamaphobic fascist shite without a pull.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 22, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> I think both will feature at some point. They asked for one of my photos


Finally got around to finishing the final episode and there is an “In memory of” shot with both Mishi and Duncan.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Aug 22, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Finally got around to finishing the final episode and there is an “In memory of” shot with both Mishi and Duncan.


Yep. Same.

Right at the end, after the credits roll and very brief.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 23, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Finally got around to finishing the final episode and there is an “In memory of” shot with both Mishi and Duncan.





Cyclodunc said:


> Yep. Same.
> 
> Right at the end, after the credits roll and very brief.



Wow. One brief mention of two massively well loved and respected figures in our history. That's a real honour from the shows producers.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Aug 25, 2022)

Two dates for your diaries:

Rusthall game in the Youth Cup is taking place next Weds, 31st August, KO at 7PM, tickets are £4 Adults/£2 Concessions/FREE for U13 - can buy tickets on FanBase now.

Athletic Newham game in the London Senior will be Tues 20th Sept at 7:45. Ticket prices TBC but season tickets won’t be valid.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Finally got around to finishing the final episode and there is an “In memory of” shot with both Mishi and Duncan.


So relegated to a tiny footnote, right at the end when most people would have switched off.

Pathetic. And shameful.


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 25, 2022)

editor said:


> So relegated to a tiny footnote, right at the end when most people would have switched off.
> 
> Pathetic. And shameful.



Every time I go to write another comment re this Crouch documentary, it turns into a diatribe. It's simply impossible for me to write even closely dialectically about this affair. Partially that's down to unresolved grief on my part which is entirely my problem but it's also because the show is but one of the reasons why I (and others besides me, I'm not totally self obsessed) have started to pick and choose games. 

Perhaps I'm yearning for what we used to be and am blinded to what we could be but the ease with which this shows producers have ignored huge parts of what makes us, us is troubling. A new dawn and all that is fine but some of us have been left in the previous evening.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 26, 2022)

Midweek FA Youth cup game


----------



## Effra Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

Actual MARK THOMAS at the Club House next Thursday (1st September) - Tickets here.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Aug 31, 2022)

Youth team game v entertaining tonight, game over by half time due to attacking threat posed by the Hamlet youngsters.

No 11 worthy of his hat trick even though two of those were pens, give him a call up to the first XI!

Finished 5-2.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## UpzandDownz (Sep 3, 2022)

For the Tonbridge Angels vs Dulwich Hamlet game today, I'd like to make you aware of our brand new coffee shop located next door to Longmead Stadium. Just left to the football ground entrance. We sell premium coffee and a wide selection of drinks, we also have smoked ham and cheese and mozzarella, sundried tomato and pesto paninis. Just for today we are doing a match day deal, when you purchase a panini, you'll get a free cup of coffee or hot drink of your choice. We hope to see you here and enjoy the game!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 3, 2022)

Panino for a singular sandwich


----------



## Nivag (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## tonysingh (Sep 3, 2022)

Nivag said:


>




When they available mail order and what's the biggest size? I'm ... generously proportioned.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 3, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> When they available mail order and what's the biggest size? I'm ... generously proportioned.


In 2/3 weeks for mail-order, not sure how big they go. Someone from the Trust will be able to answer that.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 3, 2022)

Nivag said:


> In 2/3 weeks for mail-order, not sure how big they go. Someone from the Trust will be able to answer that.


Got this from the Trust site, chest size in inches.

S: 35-37
M: 37-39
L: 39-41
XL: 42-45
2XL: 45-47.5
3XL: 48-50
4XL: 51-53


----------



## Nivag (Sep 5, 2022)

International footie at Champion Hill tomorrow night


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 5, 2022)

fa cup : home to margate


----------



## EDC (Sep 5, 2022)

Are there replays?


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 5, 2022)

EDC said:


> Are there replays?


Yes


----------



## EDC (Sep 5, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Yes


FIngers crossed then!


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 5, 2022)

EDC said:


> FIngers crossed then!


Be careful what you wish for! I wouldn't fancy our chances at present in a replay. 

Also, the last train is at 22:04 and takes 2 hours 21 mins to Victoria. The one before is at 21:55 and takes 1 hour 26 mins.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 5, 2022)

#coach #willtherebeacoach #whyarentyourunningacoachyouenemiesofprogress #ifwedontrunacoachwemightaswellgiveuponlifeitself


----------



## Noss (Sep 5, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Be careful what you wish for! I wouldn't fancy our chances at present in a replay.
> 
> Also, the last train is at 22:04 and takes 2 hours 21 mins to Victoria. The one before is at 21:55 and takes 1 hour 26 mins.


Everyone is welcome to kip on my floor/garden  (12 miles away from Hartsdown) in the unlikely event we scrape a draw


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 8, 2022)

I don't know if this ha been released via a Dulwich outlet yet ,  I got it from last night's Cray programme :   Cray Wanderers vs Dulwich Hamlet , FA Youth Cup , 1Q , 16th September , 7.30  ko . not stated , but i suppose at Hayes Lane .


----------



## Nivag (Sep 8, 2022)

mick mccartney said:


> I don't know if this ha been released via a Dulwich outlet yet ,  I got it from last night's Cray programme :   Cray Wanderers vs Dulwich Hamlet , FA Youth Cup , 1Q , 16th September , 7.30  ko . not stated , but i suppose at Hayes Lane .


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 9, 2022)

As I am sure you are aware, both our men's and women's fixtures have been called off by the respective leagues this weekend.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 9, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> As I am sure you are aware, both our men's and women's fixtures have been called off by the respective leagues this weekend.



Why's that? Has there been a big news event necessitating such an action?


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 9, 2022)

Left wondering how clubs and events cover the losses incurred by cancellations & postponements imposed on them by this. Weymouth will almost have already paid out for transport to tomorrow’s now postponed game as will many of their travelling fans. This will most likely also be the case for Dulwich and neutral fans. It seems like another era that we shut down a large chunk of life over the passing of a single individual when just over a year ago the National League was insisting that we carry on playing whilst thousands of elderly people were losing their lives to Covid. This is a 96 year old who teaches the end of a privileged, albeit hardworking, life. Let those who want to mourn, mourn but life goes on without her so let’s get on with life.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 9, 2022)

I’m sure her last words were “Cancel Hamlet vs Woking”.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 9, 2022)

Utter bullshit


----------



## edcraw (Sep 9, 2022)

Ex Hamlet director on the money here.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Sep 9, 2022)

Feel like the National League bottled this one, not really an issue for us but loads of clubs could have got bumper gates off back of no league games.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 9, 2022)

I believe it was an FA decision to postpone not the league 

Re people with train tickets, I think the Travel with confidence scheme is still running, allowing people to claim a credit note - but only before 6.00 the day before travel so time is running out.

Assuming Weymouth have a coach booked I doubt they'll be charged. I remember being told years ago Hamlet weren't charged for a postponed game. The coach firm viewed it as not worth it given the club might get the hump and it would lose them future business.

I make no comment on the wisdom or otherwise of the decision to call games off


----------



## scousedom (Sep 9, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Ex Hamlet director on the money here.



Nah. He’s just fucked off his weekend acca is done.


----------



## jonesyboyo (Sep 9, 2022)

This has wound me right up.  Is Tuesday still on ffs?


----------



## scousedom (Sep 9, 2022)

jonesyboyo said:


> This has wound me right up.  Is Tuesday still on ffs?


Disgraceful. I bet you aren’t even wearing a poppy.


----------



## edcraw (Sep 10, 2022)

As Paula_G points out, top level rugby and cricket go ahead but non league football stops. Crap decsion.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 10, 2022)

edcraw said:


> As Paula_G points out, top level rugby and cricket go ahead but non league football stops. Crap decsion.



It’s not just non league football it’s all grassroots football affiliated to the FA, not just adult not just 11-a-side. Players can train but they can’t play.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 10, 2022)

According to the Daily Mail via Metro it’s all the fault of those damn lefties again!
“While that (Shamrock Rovers) was likely to have stemmed from Irish Republican sentiment, some English clubs also have politicised elements of their fan base – something which will not have gone unnoticed by the clubs themselves.”








						Football matches postponed over 'fears of fan dissent during Queen tributes'
					

While most sports continued, this weekend's football was called off.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## edcraw (Sep 10, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> According to the Daily Mail via Metro it’s all the fault of those damn lefties again!
> “While that (Shamrock Rovers) was likely to have stemmed from Irish Republican sentiment, some English clubs also have politicised elements of their fan base – something which will not have gone unnoticed by the clubs themselves.”
> 
> 
> ...


What crap - can’t think of any English club where that would be the case and even if it did would be tiny sections.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 10, 2022)

Well, Liverpool have started booing the national anthem, so probably them.


----------



## edcraw (Sep 10, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Well, Liverpool have started booing the national anthem, so probably them.


I really doubt they would.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 10, 2022)

edcraw said:


> I really doubt they would.


Imo, I think two minutes silence would be pretty universally respected in Anfield.
And I think most would probably tolerate one go of GSTK immediately after.
But anything more and no. Particularly if you had a perceived Tory away support (eg Wolves as would have been the case today) trying to get it going again.

EDIT: Just to add if that is the reason all the games are off, because they’re worried one or two clubs might boo, then that’s a shit reason and shows them up as a pretty fragile bunch.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 11, 2022)

Hooray! Football as we know it (National League at least) continues from tomorrow. Everyone is obviously not as sad anymore and is trusted to pay their respects before games... 

National League Statement: National League Fixture Update - The Vanarama National League


----------



## scousedom (Sep 11, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Hooray! Football as we know it (National League at least) continues from tomorrow. Everyone is obviously not as sad anymore and is trusted to pay their respects before games...
> 
> National League Statement: National League Fixture Update - The Vanarama National League


Does this mean Tuesday night vs Hemel is on?


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Does this mean Tuesday night vs Hemel is on?


Presumably so. I might go along!


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 11, 2022)

The guidance we’ve been sent is that Tuesday is on yes!! Spread the word!


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

Please note: I've moved all the posts about Rose's departure to a dedicated thread here:









						Gavin Rose leaves Dulwich Hamlet
					

Time for a change?. No sitting on the fence option.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 12, 2022)

Not sure how many people use Discord, but as an FYI it should have been deleted now, we will continue to share information through the website, Instagram, Twitter and Facebook as I have been endeavouring to do since the end of July.


----------



## AveryDave (Sep 12, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> Not sure how many people use Discord, but as an FYI it should have been deleted now, we will continue to share information through the website, Instagram, Twitter and Facebook as I have been endeavouring to do since the end of July.


Yep, looks gone to me.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 13, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> Not sure how many people use Discord, but as an FYI it should have been deleted now, we will continue to share information through the website, Instagram, Twitter and Facebook as I have been endeavouring to do since the end of July.


Pleased to see it baleboy_93 , a really unpleasant platform to use! Thanks for your work, it is appreciated


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

Hopefully of interest: A visit to The Shirker’s Rest in New Cross, a splendid micropub run by Dulwich Hamlet fans in New Cross


----------



## Cyclodunc (Sep 13, 2022)

What was unpleasant?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> What was unpleasant?


Posting on a clunky, garish corporate platform designed for GaMerZ, I imagine. 
It was a fucking awful place to put an official/definitely not official bulletin board for a football club.

But I guess some people preferred it. But not that many judging by the amount of posts.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Well, Liverpool have started booing the national anthem, so probably them.


Just going to leave this here.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 14, 2022)

zzz. and they sing about Munich every week. scousers always blaming someone else for something - one day they'll realise this is why nobody likes them, certainly in football circles.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 14, 2022)

Well this is going to be fun.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> zzz. and they sing about Munich every week. scousers always blaming someone else for something - one day they'll realise this is why nobody likes them, certainly in football circles.



Reported. Shoot yourself in the face.

editor


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 14, 2022)

Your post seems more offensive than mine. I won't bother grassing you up though ;-)


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Your post seems more offensive than mine. I won't bother grassing you up though ;-)



Shoot your family too.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> zzz. and they sing about Munich every week. scousers always blaming someone else for something - one day they'll realise this is why nobody likes them, certainly in football circles.


Reported. 
Thought about engaging but it’s not worth trying to educate the troll.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> zzz. and they sing about Munich every week. scousers always blaming someone else for something - one day they'll realise this is why nobody likes them, certainly in football circles.


Stop posting bullshit. Thanks.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 16, 2022)

The FA youth cup tie away at Cray Wanderers tonight will now be played at Glebe rather than Bromley. KO 7:30pm.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> The FA youth cup tie away at Cray Wanderers tonight will now be played at Glebe rather than Bromley. KO 7:30pm.


I like Glebe's ground!


----------



## The new one (Sep 16, 2022)

Can anyone tell me if I’m a season ticket older do I get in tomorrow with my ticket.


----------



## DulwichHarris (Sep 16, 2022)

Nope, season ticket is just for home league games.


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 16, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> The FA youth cup tie away at Cray Wanderers tonight will now be played at Glebe rather than Bromley. KO 7:30pm.


Should we win tonight, then in the 2nd qualifying round we will be away to...Glebe 🤪


----------



## The new one (Sep 16, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> Nope, season ticket is just for home league games.


Thanks 👍


----------



## Nivag (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 16, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> The FA youth cup tie away at Cray Wanderers tonight will now be played at Glebe rather than Bromley. KO 7:30pm.


full time nil-nil , cray won 5-4 on pens


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 17, 2022)

The new one said:


> Can anyone tell me if I’m a season ticket older do I get in tomorrow with my ticket.


No because the gate is shared in cups


----------



## The new one (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank u  can I pay cash oat the turnstile


----------



## Taper (Sep 17, 2022)

Card only I think


----------



## liamdhfc (Sep 17, 2022)

The new one said:


> Thank u  can I pay cash oat the turnstile


Definitely card only


----------



## The new one (Sep 17, 2022)

Liamdhfc. Thank u


----------



## Nivag (Sep 17, 2022)

Ignore


----------



## Nivag (Sep 22, 2022)

Next months tickets are available and a reminder the Folkstone game is a cup one so season tickets aren't valid.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 24, 2022)

9ct Gold Dulwich Hamlet FC Football Medal. FA Amateur Cup 1932. Keeper Reg Miles  | eBay
					

The match was played on 16th April 1932. Reg Miles: In November 1930 Reg Miles signed for Aston Villa having previously played for Dulwich Hamlet & the British Army. He made 16 appearances for Aston Villa before re-signing for Dulwich Hamlet in August 1931.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Sep 26, 2022)

International football under the lights this Wednesday at Champion Hill


----------



## Roger D (Sep 26, 2022)

These matches can be well worth a look. Chelsea used to play these at Aldershot. I live all but next door to The Rec, so took in a few of them. A fair few of the players, from various sides, have gone on to full international status, won all sorts of honours etc


----------



## scousedom (Sep 26, 2022)

Are there any more of these in the works? I tried looking after I couldn’t make the Hertha one but didn’t have much luck.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Sep 26, 2022)

Once again we get a positive mention in amongst this shower of shit! Eight Premier League clubs urged to pay living wage


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 26, 2022)

The standard of football at the Hertha game was very high, Viera was there watching. Quite a few fringe players on show and trying to impress, totally different to the u21 sides we play preseason. 

Well worth £4. No beer outside but early ko means plenty of time for a pint after.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 26, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Are there any more of these in the works? I tried looking after I couldn’t make the Hertha one but didn’t have much luck.


They announced 4 fixtures at the start of the season but only the Hertha game was originally planned for Champion Hill. The others were at selhurst or the training complex.









						Paris Saint-Germain among opponents for Palace's U21 side in International Cup
					

Crystal Palace's U21 team will face European opposition in the Premier League International Cup, with Paris Saint-Germain and SC Braga among them




					www.football.london


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 27, 2022)

So it begins… again. Poor timing for Hamlet fans able to get to Cheshunt though it’s also on the Quest +1 Channel at 10pm as well as being repeated at 8pm on Saturday evening. Though I do wonder why the club doesn’t seem keen on publicising it?


----------



## Nivag (Sep 29, 2022)

Highlights from last night's game CPFC vs PSG
It's free to sign up to watch 








						U21 Match Highlights: Palace 7-3 PSG - Crystal Palace F.C.
					






					www.cpfc.co.uk


----------



## EDC (Sep 29, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Highlights from last night's game CPFC vs PSG
> It's free to sign up to watch
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered where the singing was coming from last night and a decent crowd there too.  Any chance DHFC could publicise these matches a bit more please?


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Sep 29, 2022)

No need to register for the goals only highlights on twitter 



40p a goal, cracking value


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 30, 2022)

EDC said:


> I wondered where the singing was coming from last night and a decent crowd there too.  Any chance DHFC could publicise these matches a bit more please?


We could only confirm the game on Monday once we had ticketing info from Palace, and then publicised details of the game on Twitter, Facebook and our website!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 2, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



Was a dodgy one for me this. My daughter is at Exeter Uni and we arranged for us and her mates to all go to the game and stay over for the night. I've even booked the time off work for it. I knew it was dependent on both teams being knocked out of the FA Cup, but we're Dulwich right? So it turns out Taunton have progressed to the next round, and Dulwich won't even have a game that weekend. Just our luck...


----------



## Nivag (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 7, 2022)

This should be intresting!


----------



## Roger D (Oct 7, 2022)

RIP Paul Hobdell. The name won't mean much to many these days but he did a lot for the club back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 7, 2022)

Roger D said:


> RIP Paul Hobdell. The name won't mean much to many these days but he did a lot for the club back in the 80's and 90's.



It means a hell of a lot to me. He was one of the first people I encountered at Champion Hill. It's a truly sad loss for a truly great man.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 7, 2022)

A wonderful person and an unsung hero of the Hamlet from days when Dulwich Hamlet was kept alive by the work of a handful of volunteers doing multiple jobs around the Hill. Groundsman, receptionist and bar manager were among them but also Club Secretary if I remember rightly. The man who introduced the Rabble to Hoegardaan wheat beer and was charging fans for a pint the price the posh pubs were fleecing their clientele for a half.


----------



## EDC (Oct 7, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> It means a hell of a lot to me. He was one of the first people I encountered at Champion Hill. It's a truly sad loss for a truly great man.


Same here, the face on the door and a genuinely lovely bloke.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 7, 2022)

Hoegardaan came about as a few of us used to spend time in Belgium and the Netherlands and liked it. We were in the bar when the brewery rep turned up to try and sell Hoegaarden to the bar manager. He basically said "never heard of it, go away". Paul was one of those present.
We called the bar manager over and suggested he may want to rethink. He agreed to a trial.

A few months later DHFC was the leading outlet in the UK for Hoegardaan sales. Aided by the fact the bar manager (not Paul then) didn't realise it was a premium product and charged standard prices.

Paul was indeed the Hon. Secretary for a few years.


----------



## Christian Burt (Oct 7, 2022)

Very sad news. Paul defo thought I was a right scallywag in my early Rabble days, but we got on well over the years and he was yet another extremely selfless individual in the history of DHFC. RIP Big Paul.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 8, 2022)

Very sad news, cannot underestimate what he did to keep a pulse in the heart of our football club during testing times.
RIP Paul


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 8, 2022)

Wasn’t able to be at the game today as I’m working (under orders from the boss not to do the job whilst playing or watching football, well in a big noisy crowd anyway) but was there a moment of remembrance for Paul this afternoon?


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 8, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Wasn’t able to be at the game today as I’m working (under orders from the boss not to do the job whilst playing or watching football, well in a big noisy crowd anyway) but was there a moment of remembrance for Paul this afternoon?


No, there wasn’t. I didn’t know Paul, but he was clearly someone who deserved a minutes silence or applause for his contribution to the club as much as anyone else who has passed in recent times. 

Whilst it wasn’t done today, there’s no reason why it couldn’t be done at the next game (I don’t think the timing is as important as the sentiment) so if people want it to happen it will happen.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 9, 2022)

I don't know details but believe something is being planned as I have been approached for memories of Paul. I suspect whatever the club do will be tied in with that article being released.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 9, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> No, there wasn’t. I didn’t know Paul, but he was clearly someone who deserved a minutes silence or applause for his contribution to the club as much as anyone else who has passed in recent times.
> 
> Whilst it wasn’t done today, there’s no reason why it couldn’t be done at the next game (I don’t think the timing is as important as the sentiment) so if people want it to happen it will happen.


There’s something very special being arranged by the club. Hoping to be there for that, playing & work commitments permitting.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 13, 2022)

RIP Paul Thomas. Very sad to hear of his passing.
 Pink and Blues on the Booze is a cult classic.


----------



## Christian Burt (Oct 13, 2022)

RIP Paul Thomas. That enthusiasm for pink & blues on the booze won’t be forgotten ❤️


----------



## Noss (Oct 13, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> RIP Paul Thomas. Very sad to hear of his passing.
> Pink and Blues on the Booze is a cult classic.


They certainly were


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 15, 2022)

If Hampton manage to turnover Torquay in their FA Cup replay our home game on 5th November will be off.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Noss (Oct 25, 2022)

Wait, what?


----------



## Nivag (Oct 25, 2022)

Noss said:


> Wait, what?


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 25, 2022)

So the Hamlet will be televised after all.


----------



## baleboy_93 (Oct 25, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> So the Hamlet will be televised after all.


I blame the oiks at DHFCTV for the constant filming


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 25, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> I blame the oiks at DHFCTV for the constant filming


 
I blame it on the boogie.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 26, 2022)

As the Hamlet Historian pointed out at the time of the Carlisle game Dulwich Hamlet HAD been televised long before the “…will not be televised” graffiti appeared on the walls of Champion Hill Dulwich Hamlet Will Be Televised


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 26, 2022)

I remember a couple of years back some tosser from Billericay was gobbing off loudly in the clubhouse about Hamlet "dont want to be televised, but look they have a tele in their clubhouse!!". He clearly wasnt the brightest spark.


----------



## Taper (Oct 26, 2022)

The "will not be televised" reference is not meant to be taken literally.  The Gil Scott-Heron song is an incitement to active engagement rather than remaining a passive and casual observer.  So best seen as call to attend live games rather than sit on your fat one watching it on TV.  .


----------



## DulwichHarris (Oct 26, 2022)

Wait a second are all our songs not literally true????
Was Nyren Clunis not better than Messi? Is Joe Felix not made out of explosive material? Does the ball not adhere to Danny Mills as if fastened with glue?
Does.... does East Dulwich not actually look like Tuscany?


----------



## NPDHFC (Oct 26, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> Does.... does East Dulwich not actually look like Tuscany?


Don’t be ridiculous.


----------



## Paula_G (Oct 27, 2022)

DulwichHarris said:


> Does.... does East Dulwich not actually look like Tuscany?


Don’t forget that comparison was first made by renowned local historian and environmental campaigner John D Beasley… and who are we to argue with the rational of an individual who felt “Sports Road” was a more suitable name for what is now “Edgar Kail Way”?


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 31, 2022)

FA Trophy draw sees us away to Taunton Town on Saturday 19th November, 3 days before we go there in a league game. 4 day Beano anyone?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 31, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> RIP Paul Thomas. Very sad to hear of his passing.
> Pink and Blues on the Booze is a cult classic.


Was thinking I haven’t seen him this season. RIP.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 1, 2022)

Reminder, the Weymouth game is postponed.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 2, 2022)

Change of kickoff times to accommodate World Cup games in December. Or possibly not if you read the article 🤦🏻‍♀️  Kick-Off Times Altered To Avoid Potential World Cup Clash - The Vanarama National League


----------



## scousedom (Nov 2, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Change of kickoff times to accommodate World Cup games in December. Or possibly not if you read the article 🤦🏻‍♀️ Kick-Off Times Altered To Avoid Potential World Cup Clash - The Vanarama National League


Fuck international football generally and fuck this World Cup in particular, frankly.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 3, 2022)

I’m intrigued to see what the Dulwich position on the World Cup is going to be, given that there was a protest held at Champion Hill to highlight workers’ conditions during the construction of the infrastructure. Also with a strong stance on LGBTQI+ inclusion in football I’d hope Dulwich would use this opportunity to reinforce that. This is something one of the women’s teams I play for (Goal Diggers) has already decided. We’ve held very successful watch parties for previous competitions, women’s & men’s, but this is not something we’ll be doing this time. Any approaches for endorsements, publicity etc are to be turned down as well unless, as a club with a strong LGBTQI+ membership, that representation is made crystal clear.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 3, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> I’m intrigued to see what the Dulwich position on the World Cup is going to be, given that there was a protest held at Champion Hill to highlight workers’ conditions during the construction of the infrastructure. Also with a strong stance on LGBTQI+ inclusion in football I’d hope Dulwich would use this opportunity to reinforce that. This is something one of the women’s teams I play for (Goal Diggers) has already decided. We’ve held very successful watch parties for previous competitions, women’s & men’s, but this is not something we’ll be doing this time. Any approaches for endorsements, publicity etc are to be turned down as well unless, as a club with a strong LGBTQI+ membership, that representation is made crystal clear.


Interested in your view on whether a dogmatic “it shouldn’t be happening there so we should do nothing - no sceeenings in the bar, nothing” approach from the club is the only acceptable approach or if a pragmatic “it’s happening, people will want to watch, so we’ll do screenings but we’ll be very vocal that absolutely all profit goes to LGBTQI+ charities” line would be acceptable.


----------



## gnar182 (Nov 3, 2022)

Anything less than a televised LGBTQ+ inclusive orgy in the centre circle of Champion Hill during the England vs Iran game and I’ll be disappointed to be honest.


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 3, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Interested in your view on whether a dogmatic “it shouldn’t be happening there so we should do nothing - no sceeenings in the bar, nothing” approach from the club is the only acceptable approach or if a pragmatic “it’s happening, people will want to watch, so we’ll do screenings but we’ll be very vocal that absolutely all profit goes to LGBTQI+ charities” line would be acceptable.



It's quite conflicting, deciding how to respond, isn't it...
On one hand, am a big fan of football, but on the other, am not really into human rights abuses.


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 3, 2022)

Which is exactly why sportswashing works so well for its perpetrators, eh.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 3, 2022)

Player of the month polls


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 3, 2022)

NPDHFC said:


> Which is exactly why sportswashing works so well for its perpetrators, eh.



Sportswashing is a myth. Unless it secretly means raising awareness of things happening in a country.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 3, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Interested in your view on whether a dogmatic “it shouldn’t be happening there so we should do nothing - no sceeenings in the bar, nothing” approach from the club is the only acceptable approach or if a pragmatic “it’s happening, people will want to watch, so we’ll do screenings but we’ll be very vocal that absolutely all profit goes to LGBTQI+ charities” line would be acceptable.



That's a fucking banging idea. Screening games but using the opportunity to raise money for LGBT+ charities could really do some good.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 3, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> That's a fucking banging idea.


As my Saarlander friend says, “Sometimes a blind monkey catches nuts”.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 3, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Player of the month polls



K. Wiltshire should have been nominated for the mens.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 5, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Interested in your view on whether a dogmatic “it shouldn’t be happening there so we should do nothing - no sceeenings in the bar, nothing” approach from the club is the only acceptable approach or if a pragmatic “it’s happening, people will want to watch, so we’ll do screenings but we’ll be very vocal that absolutely all profit goes to LGBTQI+ charities” line would be acceptable.


We had a very long discussion about this at Goal Diggers with options ranging from the noisy activism we’ve done in the past to the dogmatic, no watch parties. Of course we’re in a different commercial position as we’re not the venue, we’re the ones hiring the venues though with three figure attendances at many of our Euros watch parties they still prove pretty lucrative for club funds. Dulwich is in a different commercial position with staff wages etc to be taken into consideration. With the opening games about a fortnight away hopefully we will hear a statement soon.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 7, 2022)

RIP Paul Thomas
					

Creator of the "Pink n Blues on the Booze", Paul was a devoted fan who will be sorely missed on the terraces




					www.pitchero.com


----------



## E16_DHFC (Nov 7, 2022)

Nivag said:


> RIP Paul Thomas
> 
> 
> Creator of the "Pink n Blues on the Booze", Paul was a devoted fan who will be sorely missed on the terraces
> ...


That’s a really nice tribute. One of the many characters making up the Dulwich Hamlet tapestry


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 9, 2022)

Game v Concord on 13th December showing up as postponed on club site and football webpages. Anyone know why?


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 9, 2022)

Think that’s because of the Braintree game being moved to the Sunday.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Nov 10, 2022)

AveryDave said:


> Think that’s because of the Braintree game being moved to the Sunday.


Can't they just play it 24 hours later on the Wednesday?

Separately, club have announced the postponed Ebbsfleet home match will be played on Tues 24 Jan


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Paula_G (Nov 13, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Can't they just play it 24 hours later on the Wednesday?
> 
> Separately, club have announced the postponed Ebbsfleet home match will be played on Tues 24 Jan


Seems strange.


Don't Slow Down said:


> Game v Concord on 13th December showing up as postponed on club site and football webpages. Anyone know why?


World Cup semi finals day? Maybe Concord are expecting to have players involved and unavailable 🤔


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 14, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> That's a fucking banging idea. Screening games but using the opportunity to raise money for LGBT+ charities could really do some good.


We (GDFC not DHFC) were approached by a leading niche football clothing supplier to host World Cup screenings with a small proportion of profits (5%) on World merchandising going to Football v Homophobia. Turned it down as this smacked of tokenism. Just had a mail out from said company and “strangely” none of their World Cup merch mentions human rights for exploited migrant workers or the LGBTQI+ People of Qatar subject to police brutality and criminalisation for being themselves.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 15, 2022)

Trains back from Taunton on Saturday are a mess, don't go by pre booked ticket times! 






						Industrial Action | Great Western Railway
					






					www.gwr.com


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes, is looking somewhat challenging…


----------



## NPDHFC (Nov 15, 2022)

Not for the faint hearted


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 15, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> We (GDFC not DHFC) were approached by a leading niche football clothing supplier to host World Cup screenings with a small proportion of profits (5%) on World merchandising going to Football v Homophobia. Turned it down as this smacked of tokenism. Just had a mail out from said company and “strangely” none of their World Cup merch mentions human rights for exploited migrant workers or the LGBTQI+ People of Qatar subject to police brutality and criminalisation for being themselves.



I think maybe we're misssing a trick here at DHFC with not doing something around the world Cup. We've got a voice, and presence that we should use


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 15, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I think maybe we're misssing a trick here at DHFC with not doing something around the world Cup. We've got a voice, and presence that we should use


Must admit I’m surprised at how quiet the club has been over the World Cup. Similarly recently with Rainbow Laces which I didn’t see mentioned by either the club or the trust, though I may have missed it. Sad if that was the case given we were the first club to embrace them back in 2014 Dulwich Hamlet FC becomes first non-league team to support anti-homophobia ‘Rainbow Laces’ campaign


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 15, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Must admit I’m surprised at how quiet the club has been over the World Cup. Similarly recently with Rainbow Laces which I didn’t see mentioned by either the club or the trust, though I may have missed it. Sad if that was the case given we were the first club to embrace them back in 2014 Dulwich Hamlet FC becomes first non-league team to support anti-homophobia ‘Rainbow Laces’ campaign



Thats my point. We've been at the forefront of LGBT+ issues in football from the get go. From rainbow laces day to raising money for local charities and the trans game...I'd have expected something. Maybe we're preempting the club and there is something in the works.


----------



## Blitzwalker (Nov 15, 2022)

NPDHFC said:


> View attachment 351582
> Not for the faint hearted


Got emailed this morning from GWR to say that my pre-booked journey for the return trip had been changed. The last through service from Taunton to Paddington is now at 16:38, so you could watch the first half!

The next service departs Taunton at 17:46, after three changes gets back to London at 23:00, after which there’s a long gap until the 19:45 as shown above.

So unfortunately it becomes impractical for me as I’ve got an early start the following day. Should imagine this will scupper more than a few  planned journeys for Saturday.


----------



## EDC (Nov 15, 2022)

Stay over for the league match


----------



## liamdhfc (Nov 17, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Thats my point. We've been at the forefront of LGBT+ issues in football from the get go. From rainbow laces day to raising money for local charities and the trans game...I'd have expected something. Maybe we're preempting the club and there is something in the works.


Tony I feel there are real challenges with any campaign involving laces and it is primarily that players are reluctant to remove their existing ones from their boots for one game.
I am also much happier for the club to continue to show its collective support rather than risk players potentially being called out just because they didn’t want the hassle of removing and replacing their laces. Our captains wear a rainbow armband at all games not just the ones where campaigns are running.
The reluctance to change laces also meant that few if any players changed their laces for a Gambling with Lives campaign although they were a named sponsor on the day.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 17, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Tony I feel there are real challenges with any campaign involving laces and it is primarily that players are reluctant to remove their existing ones from their boots for one game. I am also much happier for the club to continue to show its collective support rather than risk players potentially being called out just because they didn’t want the hassle of removing and replacing their laces. Our captains wear a rainbow armband at all games not just the ones where campaigns are running.
> The reluctance to change laces also meant that few if any players changed their laces for a Gambling with Lives campaign although they were a named sponsor on the day.


Sorry to have to say that but that is one of the weakest excuses I’ve ever heard for not even mentioning the Rainbow Laces campaign this year. Might note that at previous celebrations of the campaign players in our women’s team innovated and, for example, braided the laces into their hair. As an inclusive club I like to think our fans are open-minded enough to allow for those players who may chose not to wear rainbow laces if wearing them might conflict with their own faith or beliefs, as long as they do not then use this as an opportunity to express any hateful opinions. My own experience of our teams is that I would not see this happening. If the club had been just honest enough and said they forgot then I could live with that. Just sometimes I do get frustrated that the club does things for the LGBTQI+ community rather than with them. Little things like having the Football v Homophobia award picked up by two straight white men or the fact that nearly a year after being proudly told that “No Transphobia” would be added to the steps to the bar this has still not been done.


----------



## liamdhfc (Nov 17, 2022)

Paula G take that up with the club, I’m not itd media man and my comments are based on conversations not club policy. You may not agree but I’m just saying why many of the men’s players don’t wear them and that applied to yellow laces as well as rainbow ones.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 18, 2022)

liamdhfc said:


> Paila G take that up with the club, I’m not itd media man and my comments are based on conversations not club policy. You may not agree but I’m just saying why many of the men’s players don’t wear them and that applied to yellow laces as well as rainbow ones.


A number of these things I have mentioned to the club and it’s directors over the course of a year but none have been acted on. The most recent was rainbow laces when I noticed that there had been no mention of them in any club media I was aware of. It may have been mentioned in the club programmes or over the PA but not being at games due to my own playing commitments I may have missed. Didn’t see anything on social media or the club website mentioning Rainbow Laces or Stonewall which, goes without saying, seems pretty poor given all that we’ve done in the past.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

Hamlet have gone for the Brewdog approach:









						Dulwich Hamlet FC decides to show England World Cup games at Champion Hill
					

The World Cup has turned into an absolute shitshow thanks to FIFA’s insane and corrupt decision to host it in a tiny, sweltering country with a truly appalling record on human rights. Untold …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Hamlet have gone for the Brewdog approach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Links are online now too should anyone wish to come down
Iran booking link: https://bit.ly/3TPVK4W
USA booking link: https://bit.ly/3UQ5RrT
Wales booking link: https://bit.ly/3XdcBBE


----------



## baleboy_93 (Nov 18, 2022)

Apologies, Iran link was wrong https://bit.ly/3hOsJtf


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Hamlet have gone for the Brewdog approach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite sure that Brewbog is the best role model for DHFC given the tales of a toxic work environment that have circulated


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Not quite sure that Brewbog is the best role model for DHFC given the tales of a toxic work environment that have circulated


But their approach to screening World Cup games is very similar.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## scousedom (Nov 19, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> View attachment 352050


Shame they didn’t go for “double Hamlet” - they’d have opened up the possibility of all sorts of parish-based gags.


----------



## Paula_G (Nov 19, 2022)

Half price on a hotel stay in Taunton might have been a better deal!


----------



## scousedom (Nov 19, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Half price on a hotel stay in Taunton might have been a better deal!


They’ve missed a trick. Can’t be that many people clamouring for space on a Sunday/Monday in November.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 20, 2022)

Having been defeated in the Trophy, as were Concord there maybe an opportunity to rearrange the home league fixture for Saturday December 17th.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 20, 2022)

Altona did _not_ go for the Hamlet approach.


----------



## B.I.G (Nov 20, 2022)

I heard we would have gone bust if we hadn’t shown the world cup in the bar.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 21, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Having been defeated in the Trophy, as were Concord there maybe an opportunity to rearrange the home league fixture for Saturday December 17th.



This is a thing, confirmed by the club.


----------



## AveryDave (Nov 21, 2022)

Cyclodunc said:


> This is a thing, confirmed by the club.


Excellent.


----------



## SagaLout (Nov 21, 2022)

My 4 year old granddaughter who has seen the women's team play a few times was given a little project at school to design a Men's World Cup Football Kit. This is what she came up with.


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Paula_G (Nov 22, 2022)

Well that was all a bit chaotic! Seems the social media person knew there was going to be a pitch inspection when the Taunton secretary didn’t. 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm sure they're Taunton us with this late cancellation.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2022)

Nine years ago. What a game this was.





































						Dulwich Hamlet triumph at the Art Deco splendidness of Enfield Town in 7 goal thriller
					

On Saturday we travelled to the far north to witness a thrilling seven goal battle as Dulwich Hamlet emerged victorious at Enfield Town’s delightful Art Deco stadium.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Prompted by this


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh, the day of Ian Daly and his dialectic destroying cobra morph...


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 2, 2022)

3 more Crystal Palace u21 fixtures coming up in December at Champion Hill...



There's also a Premier League International Cup match against Dinamo Zagreb on Weds 14th Dec at 7pm.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 2, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> 3 more Crystal Palace u21 fixtures coming up in December at Champion Hill...
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a Premier League International Cup match against Dinamo Zagreb on Weds 14th Dec at 7pm.



Has anyone been to the European ones? What sort of crowd numbers do they get?


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 2, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Has anyone been to the European ones? What sort of crowd numbers do they get?


Yes. 

I went to the Hertha Berlin match where I think there was 100-200 max.

The PSG match had more, maybe 300-400?

One thing to note for these matches is that the bar has to put the shutters down due to PL regs.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 2, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> Yes.
> 
> I went to the Hertha Berlin match where I think there was 100-200 max.
> 
> ...


Ah so no pitchside beers. Hadn’t clocked that. Game changer.


----------



## NPDHFC (Dec 2, 2022)

WHAT IS A MONDAY LUNCHTIME GAME WITHOUT FREELY AVAILABLE PINTS I ASK YOU?


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 2, 2022)

No beer in view of the pitch when the game is on presumably, that's normally the rule. So you can drink before and half time.


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 2, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> No beer in view of the pitch when the game is on presumably, that's normally the rule. So you can drink before and half time.


This is correct. The shutters normally come down just before the game starts. They may bring them back up after the match but possibly not.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 2, 2022)

Usually 7pm ko so plenty of time to go for a beer after


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 4, 2022)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Usually 7pm ko so plenty of time to go for a beer after


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 4, 2022)

I might have have missed it but not seen anything lately about the Judicial Review which I think is set for the 6th January . Is it still going ahead on that date?


----------



## Al Cunningham (Dec 4, 2022)

December I meant


----------



## edcraw (Dec 4, 2022)

Al Cunningham said:


> I might have have missed it but not seen anything lately about the Judicial Review which I think is set for the 6th January . Is it still going ahead on that date?


Looks like it.












						Dulwich Hamlet Football Club planning decision - 27th July - Page 5
					

Hi all, Just a note to say that the Planning Committee will hear the application to redevelop Dulwich Hamlet Football Club on 27th July at 6.30pm. The meetin…




					www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 7, 2022)

dont shoot the messanger!






						Dulwich Hamlet
					

Thought we might go and see a couple of their games, during the break in the season, anyone been down there, whats the standard like? The pitch used to be dreadful, have they sorted that out, last time I went Fisher played.



					millwallonline.com


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 7, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> dont shoot the messanger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck all to shoot you for IMHO. Some of that criticism is spot on. 👌


----------



## Taper (Dec 7, 2022)

Millwall fans acting as arbiters of what is and is not a good and positive fan culture is interesting.


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 8, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Fuck all to shoot you for IMHO. Some of that criticism is spot on. 👌



Is it? All I could see was a bunch of dinosaurs whining about the fact that another club is actually welcoming to everyone, as opposed to only being open to the ever-decreasing bracket of people that they apparently deem to be "proper".


----------



## Nivag (Dec 8, 2022)

blueheaven said:


> Is it? All I could see was a bunch of dinosaurs whining about the fact that another club is actually welcoming to everyone, as opposed to only being open to the ever-decreasing bracket of people that they apparently deem to be "proper".


That's how I saw it too. If they don't like it, it's no great loss if they don't turn up.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 8, 2022)

Nivag said:


> That's how I saw it too. If they don't like it, it's no great loss if they don't turn up.


I for one am glad that we won’t be joined by 4evaLions and their “Dulwich Hamlets colours are a bit suspicious!” chat anytime soon.
Look forward to BigMoaner clarifying he wasn’t tacitly supporting bigotry like that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I for one am glad that we won’t be joined by 4evaLions and their “Dulwich Hamlets colours are a bit suspicious!” chat anytime soon.
> Look forward to BigMoaner clarifying he wasn’t tactically supporting bigotry like that.


no, just like i don't support people being homophobic in sainsburys when i am shopping in sainsburys. don't tar all races with teh same brush, don't tar all millwall fans with the same brush.

thought DH were all for not stereotyping - unless it's things like Millwall, I guess.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Look forward to BigMoaner clarifying he wasn’t tactically supporting bigotry like that.



what a bell end. fuck off.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 8, 2022)

Would have been a bit more convincing if you’d been a bit less gleeful posting it, and if you’d have said up front it contained plenty you didn’t agree with though wouldn’t it.


BigMoaner said:


> no, just like i don't support people being homophobic in sainsburys when i am shopping in sainsburys. don't tar all races with teh same brush, don't tar all millwall fans with the same brush.
> 
> thought DH were all for not stereotyping - unless it's things like Millwall, I guess.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 8, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> what a bell end. fuck off.


What a compliment.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 8, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> no, just like i don't support people being homophobic in sainsburys when i am shopping in sainsburys. don't tar all races with teh same brush, don't tar all millwall fans with the same brush.
> 
> thought DH were all for not stereotyping - unless it's things like Millwall, I guess.


Also. If you could point out where in my post I “tar all Milwall fans with the same brush” I’d be grateful. 
I said I was glad that one homophobic fan wouldn’t be coming and I hoped you would clarify you didn’t support their view.


----------



## Taper (Dec 8, 2022)

#NotAllMillwallFans


----------



## Ronco (Dec 8, 2022)

Any news of the judicial review? Wasn't it held on Tuesday?


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 8, 2022)

blueheaven said:


> Is it? All I could see was a bunch of dinosaurs whining about the fact that another club is actually welcoming to everyone, as opposed to only being open to the ever-decreasing bracket of people that they apparently deem to be "proper".



Yes. I hadn't noted the veiled homophobia by 4evalions or I would have said as much, given I openly challenged homophobic abuse at Dartford,  in person. 

It's great that we're welcoming to the LGBTQI community, as a part of said community its a plus point for me.  But we're not even close to being welcoming to all. Have a look around behind the goal and you'll see that for a club in a diverse part of probably the most diverse city in the world, our fans are achingly white. 

Some, but by no means all, of the criticism that comes our way has a grain of truth to it. A fair few times, especially at away games, I've picked up on classist and sneering abuse from our lot. We're better than that. 




Ronco said:


> Any news of the judicial review? Wasn't it held on Tuesday?



I thought it was today, the 8th?


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 8, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> But we're not even close to being welcoming to all. Have a look around behind the goal and you'll see that for a club in a diverse part of probably the most diverse city in the world, our fans are achingly white.



I'm not sure I'd agree that having a majority white support behind the goal = the club not being welcoming to all. That feels like quite a big leap of logic to me.

Admittedly I haven't been to a game for a while, but whenever I have been I've seen lots of non-white faces (including my own partner) both on and off the pitch, and have never heard any suggestion of them not feeling welcome.


----------



## Taper (Dec 9, 2022)

The JR was heard on Tuesday i understand.  Judge now goes away and ponders the judgement.  Not sure when that will issue.  One view I heard was that Southwark's KC was pretty good and robust in knocking over the main arguments.  But who knows.


----------



## Taper (Dec 9, 2022)

The Friends of Dog Kennel Hill Wood (sic) tweeted on the matter.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## tonysingh (Dec 9, 2022)

Taper said:


> The Friends of Dog Kennel Hill Wood (sic) tweeted on the matter.




Oh i find that worryingly worded.


----------



## scousedom (Dec 9, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Oh i find that worryingly worded.


Nah. They are delusional and won’t accept the decision if it goes against them, so they need to make it seem like an injustice if it does, so their running commentary will be worded accordingly.


----------



## Taper (Dec 9, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## Roger D (Dec 17, 2022)

When I lived in London I was regularly asked which rugby / hockey team I supported in East Dulwich pubs post match when wearing pink and blue. I'm currently in a pub in Farnham and have just been asked if my pink and blue scarf is Dulwich Hamlet.

Huge congratulations to everyone who made that possible.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 17, 2022)

Some lovely auction stuff available tonight


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 21, 2022)




----------

